# Canadian Buffoon's Sweet 16 Celebration - Update 01/28 - The End



## pkondz

*Canadian Buffoon's Sweet 16 Celebration*


*Welcome to the TR!
My eighth!!

How did this happen?
I wasn't even sure I'd do one TR,
let alone eight!!
(Links for the brave
can be found in my siggie.)

Well... there's a reason.
And that reason is you.

You kept telling me to write.
And when I wrote,
you kept telling me to
write some more.


Aaaaannndd...
right about now you're
throwing your hands up
in despair and saying
"Please make it stop! When will it end?"


Who knows?
Certainly not me.
It's really up to you, after all.


First... intros.






That's me. On the right.
You could say I have a slight...
fondness for Ariel.
Which is cool, because
she obviously returns my affection.
(Evidence her smitten expression of adoration.)

The other person in the above photo
is my younger daughter, Kay.

She's a good kid,
but sometimes gets in the way
when dad is trying to hit on
aquatic women.

I mean really!


There are some things
that I should make clear
right from the get go.

This will be a very.... fragmented TR.
The first few days....
Notes! Copious notes!
I've got notes about my notes!

And then we get to Disneyland...

Nary a note as far as the eye can see.


Why?
Because while the first part of the trip
was all new to me,
the Disneyland/California part was...

Well... new too... but I wanted to
play tourist more than I wanted
to play Trip Reporter.

So... be prepared for details....
Loooots of details.
For the first half of this TR.
The second half?

Yeah... not so much.
I'll be relying on my memory there.
And since I can't remember yesterday....
And this trip was in March.......

But there is one thing you can count on.


Exploding helicopters.
With giraffes.

What all good TRs should have,
naturally.







Before we begin... a little background.

I mentioned that Kay is my younger daughter.
When her older sister turned sixteen,
we threw a big party for her.

But Kay isn't a "big party" kinda girl.
And we had no idea what she might like.
So one day I said to her,
"Would you like to go on a trip somewhere?"
She said. "Yes! Japan!"
I said. "Think... less distant... less $$$$$$"
And left it at that.

A few days later, Kay comes to me and says.
"Dad? I want to do this."
And shows me this exact photo:






Kay is an animal lover.
She goes nuts for any animals...
The critters in the above photo
are capybaras.
The world's largest rodent.
Pretty much just giant versions
of her Guinea Pig.

You weren't allowed to touch them,
but you could sit and feed them
for half an hour.

And it wasn't ridiculously expensive.
Located at the Palm Beach zoo in Florida,
the cost was $35/person.
(Plus $20/person zoo admission.)

I told her we could do that.

"And can we go to Universal?"
"Sure!"
"And maybe Disney for a day?"
"Sure!"

And the planning began.

But then we found an even
better place.... in Phoenix.
You could pet the capybaras there.

Hmmm....
It's not that far from Phoenix to LA.

"How about after Phoenix,
we pop over to Universal
and Disney... California?"

"Yay!!!"

I took that as a 'yes'.

And hence, a trip was born.

Care to follow along*?

(*Hint: This is where you can get off.
Sauve qui peut!)


And for bonus points...
How many of you had to Google
"Sauve qui peut"???

Bonus points for what?
Did I not mention the contest?
With an actual prize?


Why yes, Virginia.
There is a Santa Pkondz.


The winner gets...
Canadian chocolate.

Of course if you live in Canada...
Then all you get is... chocolate.

And maybe another odd or end, too.

Oh, sure! Now you want to stick around!!

(The things I do to keep people reading... )


Shall we begin?


Contest!!
1. What time do we leave?

2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?

3. What one specific question am I
asked by the US border guard?
(Bonus question for my long time readers.)

4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.

5. We go out for dinner of course.
What gets Kay excited?
The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.

6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
Ice cream, donuts, pie.

7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan

8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.

Good luck!


I'm heading out to the Canadian
west coast day after tomorrow
and will be gone for about a week.

That should give y'all plenty of time
to get up to mischief
and get your contest answers in.

See ya when I get back!*


*Chapter 2. What a Jerk*​


----------



## pkondz

*Chapter links:

Chapter 1. Canadian Buffoon's Sweet 16 Celebration
Chapter 2. What a Jerk
Chapter 3. Rodents Of Unusual Size
Chapter 4. Ride 'em Cowgirl
Chapter 5. Star Light, Star Bright
Chapter 6. In a Hot Dense State
Chapter 7. There's a Disney in California?
Chapter 8. Disney Take Two
Chapter 9. This Ship Has Sailed
Chapter 10. Falling In Love
Chapter 11. The End



*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Exploding helicopters!  With giraffes!  I am IN!  

Back to read and comment later.


----------



## Kiotzu

Hey. I am the first person here.

Edit: the second one here

I will play this time.

1.5:45am

2. Fly

3.

4. Thin mints

5.TheDecor

6. Ice cream

7. Ghost in the shell

8.reclining seats with foot rests


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Exploding helicopters!  With giraffes!  I am IN!
> 
> Back to read and comment later.




*Talk to ya later!*


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Hey. I am the first person here.
> 
> Edit: the second one here



*So close... yet so far!

But...

*



Kiotzu said:


> I will play this time.
> 
> 1.5:45am
> 
> 2. Fly
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4. Thin mints
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6. Ice cream
> 
> 7. Ghost in the shell
> 
> 8.reclining seats with foot rests



*You missed a couple.
#3 might be tough for you.
But... Guess on #5?*


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> Exploding helicopters.
> With giraffes.


Nice one! Because exploding helicopters by themselves are so passé 



pkondz said:


> "Dad? I want to do _this._"
> And shows me this exact photo:


Did she want to sit in a lawn chair with a goofy grin like that guy?



pkondz said:


> And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???


Sadly I did. My high school French failed me. I guess that happens when you don't use it in 25 years.



pkondz said:


> Of course if you live in Canada...
> Then all you get is... chocolate.


You have any Manitoba chocolate? We have the Newfoundland Chocolate Company here. And no it's not those little bags of "puffin poop", that's just yogurt covered raisins. They actually do gourmet chocolate with local berries. Pricey but very nice.

For the contest:
1. 6:15am
2. Fly 
3. Darn I feel like I should know this but I'm drawing a blank. Something about having a letter from Kay's mother allowing you to travel?
4. Thin mints 
5. Favourite dish 
6. Pie
7. Beauty and the beast 
8. Reclining seats with footrest


----------



## cinderkelly

Holy Moley!!  I made page 1!  It's some kind of miracle or something!

I think I'll just sit on the sidelines and watch the contest play out this time, although Canadian chocolate does sound awfully tempting...  But since I can never keep up with the contests I'll just watch Liesa win 

Glad to see a new Ponzi TR up and running!


----------



## mustinjourney

Do I get bonus points for remembering the real reason you went left coast...I mean west coast over east coast?


----------



## franandaj

Yay!  I'm in and still on the first page!  Now I'm going back to read!


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> Nice one! Because exploding helicopters by themselves are so passé



*It's been done.
Booooring!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Did she want to sit in a lawn chair with a goofy grin like that guy?



*Goofy's at Disney.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Sadly I did. My high school French failed me. I guess that happens when you don't use it in 25 years.


*
Actually.... 
I heard that term...

In an English novel.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> You have any Manitoba chocolate? We have the Newfoundland Chocolate Company here. And no it's not those little bags of "puffin poop", that's just yogurt covered raisins. They actually do gourmet chocolate with local berries. Pricey but very nice.



*We do!
That's a great idea!
Morden's Chocolates.
Been around for a long time.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> For the contest:
> 1. 6:15am
> 2. Fly
> 3. Darn I feel like I should know this but I'm drawing a blank. Something about having a letter from Kay's mother allowing you to travel?
> 4. Thin mints
> 5. Favourite dish
> 6. Pie
> 7. Beauty and the beast
> 8. Reclining seats with footrest


*
All noted.

And *


----------



## pkondz

cinderkelly said:


> Holy Moley!! I made page 1! It's some kind of miracle or something!



*Look at you! All prompt and all!
*




cinderkelly said:


> I think I'll just sit on the sidelines and watch the contest play out this time, although Canadian chocolate does sound awfully tempting...



*It's soooo good.... No?
Not tempted to join in?
*




cinderkelly said:


> But since I can never keep up with the contests I'll just watch Liesa win





*I suspect she may not have
the time to keep up either.
She's awfully busy these days.*



cinderkelly said:


> Glad to see a new Ponzi TR up and running!



*Thanks Kelly! *


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Do I get bonus points for remembering the real reason you went left coast...I mean west coast over east coast?





*I was trying to avoid 
stepping on the DIS rules!
*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yay!  I'm in and still on the first page!  Now I'm going back to read!



*You made it! 



Hi Alison!


Was just thinking of you.
I think I'm going to have to book my Cali
trip when I come back from BC.
I'll touch base with you first, though. *


----------



## QueenJen

still love the intro photo.



pkondz said:


> And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???



too lazy to google.



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we leave?



6:00 am



pkondz said:


> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?



both



pkondz said:


> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)



are you constipated?



pkondz said:


> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.



Thin Mints (you really should try Samoas - yummy coconut)



pkondz said:


> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.



dish



pkondz said:


> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.



Pie



pkondz said:


> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan



Beauty



pkondz said:


> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.



recliners

very excited to read about this trip.


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> still love the intro photo.



*Thanks, Jen!
And...
*




QueenJen said:


> too lazy to google.




*I just wrote those exact
words on a different thread!*



QueenJen said:


> 6:00 am
> 
> both
> 
> are you constipated?
> 
> Thin Mints (you really should try Samoas - yummy coconut) *Bite your tongue!*
> 
> dish
> 
> Pie
> 
> Beauty
> 
> recliners



*All noted.*



QueenJen said:


> very excited to read about this trip.



*Thanks!
All the photos for the next update
are already uploaded
and ready to go!*


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Back later to read.  Might even try the questions this time.


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Back later to read.  Might even try the questions this time.




*And do try! You've got nothing to lose...
And chocolate to gain!*


----------



## MAGICFOR2

SWEET!  A Sweet 16 Party! I'm thinking I can catch up here.  A hurricane day is like a snowday.  I know I could be so much more productive but I have an excuse.


----------



## mustinjourney

MAGICFOR2 said:


> SWEET!  A Sweet 16 Party! I'm thinking I can catch up here.  A hurricane day is like a snowday.  I know I could be so much more productive but I have an excuse.


Texas as well?  I'm in houston.


----------



## Steppesister

1st page??


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> You could say I have a slight...
> _fondness_ for Ariel.


Yeah... only a _slight _one... 



pkondz said:


> She's a good kid,
> but sometimes gets in the way
> when dad is trying to hit on
> aquatic women.
> 
> I mean really!


The nerve!



pkondz said:


> I'm heading out to the Canadian
> west coast day after tomorrow
> and will be gone for about a week.


Have a fabulous time!!!


----------



## Steppesister

For reals? I missed by one post? 

(LOL! Obviously STILL can't count, eh @Captain_Oblivious ?)

Was busy getting everything set for the collection of our Care Kits going with us to Sierra Leone, Africa. So exciting to see folks coming together to be a real and tangible blessing to a hurting world! If any of your readers want details, send them to me! 

Yes, I will be back to read and comment on Monday. Have to... I invented this concept of giraffes and exploding helicopters. (I should be receiving royalties, you know.   )


----------



## orangecats2

I'm here! Let the party start! 

I turn 45 in December. Will you take me to WDW?


----------



## pkondz

*Replies later folks!
Have to pack!

See you in a week! 
*


----------



## Pluto0809

I'm here.  Not even going to try the contest because I can't ever seem to keep up and will probably miss answering half the questions.


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???



I did -- and I don't think google translate did a good job.  "Save which can."  Typing into google it says every man for himself.  I guess google translate doesn't get idioms.




pkondz said:


> *1. What time do we leave?*
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.



1.  Presumably you do an early flight.  I'd bet if you were by yourself, you'd go for the 6 am flight -- but with a teenager, you opt for the 8 am flight.  So you leave your house around 6 am?

2.  Fly to phoenix.  Drive to LA?  Looks to be a 5 to 6 hour drive.

3.  Are you still constipated? 

4.  thin mints are a must eat

5.  cute waiter

6.  ice cream.

7.  Ghost in the shell (I wanted to go with BATB -- but I'm guessing you opted for the D-box seats...and BATB wouldn't add much value with D-box).

8.  all of the above.  The new seat set ups at the theaters are nice.  If all of the above is not an option, then I'll guess D-box since that is probably something you can't get in Canada. hahaha


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> Aaaaannndd...
> right about now you're
> throwing your hands up
> in despair and saying
> "Please make it stop! *When will it end?*"



Why yes, yes I am saying that this very moment. But it has nothing to do with your report.




pkondz said:


> That's me. On the right.



I'm so glad you clarified that. I'd have worried.



pkondz said:


> Exploding helicopters.
> With giraffes.
> 
> What all good TRs should have,
> naturally.



Of course. Ask me how I know. 



pkondz said:


>



Tanya! (@mom3sonstt ) STAT! His giraffes need parachutes!!



pkondz said:


> And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???



Moi!

C'était difficile!!





pkondz said:


> The winner gets...
> Canadian chocolate.



Can the winner request dark chocolate?



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we leave?
> 
> 6:55 AM
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
> 
> Fly
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)
> 
> Are you constipated??
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.
> 
> Savannah Smiles
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.
> 
> the cute waiter
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.
> 
> Ice cream
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan
> 
> BatB
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.



reclining seats


----------



## irene_dsc

I'm here! Not sure I'm going to try for the whole contest, but...

3. Are you constipated?

Save yourselves while you can!


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

pkondz said:


> *
> (*Hint: This is where you can get off.
> Sauve qui peut!)
> 
> 
> And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???  *


*
*
Yup.  Totally had to google it.  And thought about joining  . . . but . . .


*


pkondz said:



			The winner gets...
Canadian chocolate.

Of course if you live in Canada...
Then all you get is... chocolate.
		
Click to expand...

*
I will put up with a lot of ridiculousness for the chance to eat some chocolate.  Yes, I could probably buy my own chocolate to eat for much less hassle, but FREE chocolate tastes the BEST.

*



pkondz said:



Contest!!
1. What time do we leave?

2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?

3. What one specific question am I
asked by the US border guard?
(Bonus question for my long time readers.)

4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.

5. We go out for dinner of course.
What gets Kay excited?
The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.

6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
Ice cream, donuts, pie.

7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan

8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.

Good luck!


I'm heading out to the Canadian
west coast day after tomorrow
and will be gone for about a week.

That should give y'all plenty of time
to get up to mischief
and get your contest answers in.

See ya when I get back!

Click to expand...

*
Oh, no.  This is where the failure begins . . . 

1.  I don't think Kay does early.  But I don't think you do late.  I am going to go with 8am.  She might be more amicable since it is the start of the trip.

2.  BOTH! 

3.  Oooh.  Apparently I haven't been around as long as I thought- or I skim more than I thought, because I have no idea!?!  

4.  By Girl Guide, I am assuming you mean Girl Scout?  Is it called Girl Guide somewhere?  You get Thin Mints and only Thin Mints because those are the only ones worth eating.  (Oh wait, that might be MY opinion and not what you did!)

5.  I don't picture Kay as the kind of girl that moons over a cute boy, so I am going to go with her favorite dish!

6.  Ice Cream!

7.  Beauty and the Beast

8.  All of the above?!?


----------



## irene_dsc

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> 4. By Girl Guide, I am assuming you mean Girl Scout? Is it called Girl Guide somewhere? You get Thin Mints and only Thin Mints because those are the only ones worth eating. (Oh wait, that might be MY opinion and not what you did!)



Actually, they are called Girl Guides everywhere except the US, I believe!  (Well, not sure what they call them in non-English speaking countries).  Thin Mints are my favorite, but there are definitely others worth eating, imnsho!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Welcome to the TR!
> My eighth!!



Wow!  I have no idea of how many TRs that I've done.  Good for you for keeping count!



pkondz said:


> She's a good kid,
> but sometimes gets in the way
> when dad is trying to hit on
> aquatic women.
> 
> I mean really!



I'd say that she plays quite well into the whole hitting on aquatic women.



pkondz said:


> This will be a very.... fragmented TR.
> The first few days....
> Notes! Copious notes!
> I've got notes about my notes!



Sure....right....



pkondz said:


> And then we get to Disneyland...
> 
> Nary a note as far as the eye can see.



I would offer to help, but I only know what happened when I was there, which was actually not a lot of the time....



pkondz said:


> So... be prepared for details....
> Loooots of details.
> For the first _half_ of this TR.
> The second half?
> 
> Yeah... not so much.



You can make it up.



pkondz said:


> Exploding helicopters.
> With giraffes.



Really????  You went there?



pkondz said:


> I mentioned that Kay is my _younger_ daughter.
> When her older sister turned sixteen,
> we threw a big party for her.
> 
> But Kay isn't a "big party" kinda girl.
> And we had no idea what she might like.
> So one day I said to her,
> "Would you like to go on a trip somewhere?"



Wow!  All my parents did for me on my sweet sixteen was gave me a handed down Mazda station wagon, (that barely made it to my 18th birthday) and said, drive yourself to morning swim practice!



pkondz said:


> But then we found an even
> _better_ place.... in Phoenix.
> You could pet the capybaras there.



I'm sure that wasn't the only reason....



pkondz said:


> And hence, a trip was born.
> 
> Care to follow along*?



Sure!



pkondz said:


> And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???



ME!   



pkondz said:


> The winner gets...
> Canadian chocolate.







pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we leave?



5:30AM



pkondz said:


> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?



You fly to Phoenix and drive to the Capybaras



pkondz said:


> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)



Are you constipated?



pkondz said:


> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.



Are those the Canadian version of Girl Scouts?  I would say Thin Mints, but you don't have a freezer to put them in.



pkondz said:


> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.



Her favorite dish.



pkondz said:


> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.



Pie.  Because pie.



pkondz said:


> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan



Beauty and the Beast



pkondz said:


> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.



Can I say all three?  If not I'll go with D-Box


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

irene_dsc said:


> Actually, they are called Girl Guides everywhere except the US, I believe!  (Well, not sure what they call them in non-English speaking countries).  Thin Mints are my favorite, but there are definitely others worth eating, imnsho!



Oooohhh.  Interesting.  I didn't know that!!

And yes, most people like multiple flavors, but it is all thin mints for me!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Oh FUN! I'm on the We(s)t Coast too! We don't tan here, we rust!

1. What time do we leave? 0645

2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither? You fly to Phoenix then drive to Cali

3. What one specific question am I asked by the US border guard?
 I'm not a long-time reader, but I'll guess it's something along the lines of if you're a supporter of the current president?

4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind? Tagalongs because we don't have them here.

5. We go out for dinner of course. What gets Kay excited? When I was 16, it would have been the cute waiter, so no matter what she told YOU, Dad, it was the waiter.

6. What treat do Kay and I have later? Ice cream (Timmy's donuts are the only 'real' donut)

7. We go see a movie that night. Which? BatB

8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited? RECLINING SEATS!! WooT!

I look forward to reading the rest.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

mustinjourney said:


> Texas as well?  I'm in houston.



I am in San Antonio.  Turns out we ended up fine.  How are you doing?  I am praying for all of you.   Let us know what you need.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

pkondz said:


> *Welcome to the TR!
> My eighth!! *


Well gheeezz…
I get busy for a week or two and you go off and start up a whole new side show.
I should have known form all the commotion, panic and the sound of ambulances heading off in this direction, but nooooo…

Instead, I’m thinking to myself that it must not be anything more than a natural disaster and nothing I need be worrying about.  Had I stopped to realize that this much wailing and gnashing of teeth could only have been the result of a man-made catastrophe in the making, I’d have been here earlier.

Well better late than never, I suppose.
Let the mayhem commence!




pkondz said:


> *How did this happen? *


You were involved…
Explanation enough, don’t you think?




pkondz said:


> *Well... there's a reason.
> And that reason is you. *


Oh sure…
Shift the blame.

But then again, this is just proof of the inhumanity that always surfaces when we turn a blind eye to the actions of those around us. 




pkondz said:


> *Aaaaannndd...
> right about now you're
> throwing your hands up
> in despair and saying
> "Please make it stop! When will it end?" *


It’s way too late for that now…
The best we can do from here on is brace for the storm and shelter from the elements.

I better get started on that underground bunker.




pkondz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me. On the right. *


See!
We haven’t even gotten past the intro and civil discourse has already been run roughshod over… 




pkondz said:


> *You could say I have a slight...
> fondness for Ariel.
> Which is cool, because
> she obviously returns my affection. *


Oh wait…
Hummmm, this actually does seem to check out.
Attributable to delusions?  Probably so, but it does make a modicum of sense.




pkondz said:


> * (Evidence her smitten expression of adoration.) *


Yeah…
Delusions explains it.




pkondz said:


> *The other person in the above photo
> is my younger daughter, Kay. *


Oh good.
We’d hate to think you were being abusive to a random stranger.
No one would question what we do to our kids though.

I mean, just consider what would become of the entire psychoanalytical profession if we were all even marginally competent parents?




pkondz said:


> *She's a good kid,
> but sometimes gets in the way
> when dad is trying to hit on
> aquatic women. *


She should just stick to saving you form the terrestrial ones, right?




pkondz said:


> *There are some things
> that I should make clear
> right from the get go. *


Make clear?
In one of your TRs?

Clear?


Wait I’m still trying to process that non sequitur…


Nope, still not working it out.
Just continue on for now and we’ll see how it goes.




pkondz said:


> *I'll be relying on my memory there.
> And since I can't remember yesterday....
> And this trip was in March....... *


So… fiction, then?

Fantasy, perhaps?




pkondz said:


> *But there is one thing you can count on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahhhh…  Action Misadventure.

But now we know what all those first-responder vehicles were first responding to. 


Of course, we’ll be demanding that you follow through on that promise.




pkondz said:


> *But Kay isn't a "big party" kinda girl. *


And I’m with her on that one.




pkondz said:


> *A few days later, Kay comes to me and says.
> "Dad? I want to do this."
> And shows me this exact photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She wanted to interact with the freakishly large rodents, or…
She wanted to feed dad to the freakishly large rodents?




pkondz said:


> *I told her we could do that. *


Sans the being feed to them part of it I’m assuming here, right?




pkondz said:


> *"And can we go to Universal?"
> "Sure!"
> "And maybe Disney for a day?"
> "Sure!" *


Because, those are just icing on the cake when combined with massive gnawing beasts.

Very fine icing indeed, but still…




pkondz said:


> *But then we found an even
> better place.... in Phoenix.
> You could pet the capybaras there. *


Uh huh…
There’s more to that story.
She is a girl willing to stand up for her convictions.

And good that you were able to allow her that freedom and still make a trip out of it.




pkondz said:


> *"How about after Phoenix,
> we pop over to Universal
> and Disney... California?"
> 
> "Yay!!!" *


And all was right with the world…




pkondz said:


> *Care to follow along*?
> 
> (*Hint: This is where you can get off.
> Sauve qui peut!) *


Naaaaa…
We’ve done gone over the edge of the waterfall getting to this point.
There’s no turning back now.




pkondz said:


> *And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"??? *


My French is limited at best, so yeah, I had to translate that one.
It meant pretty much what I suspected it meant.




pkondz said:


> *Why yes, Virginia.
> There is a Santa Pkondz. *


Any relation to the Santa Bot?





Similar distribution methods, per chance?




pkondz said:


> *
> Contest!! *



Oh good…
Something else I can lose at.




pkondz said:


> *1. What time do we leave? *


In the morning…




pkondz said:


> *2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither? *


Both



pkondz said:


> *3. What one specific question am I asked by the US border guard? *


Constipated again, are we?




pkondz said:


> *4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles. *


you should’a got all of ‘em, but…
I’ll go with the Thin Mints.




pkondz said:


> *5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish. *


The food.




pkondz said:


> *6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie. *


I’m going with pie.
No clue what Kay wanted, but I’ll have the pie.




pkondz said:


> *7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan *


Never heard of the other two, so I’ll go with the Disney rehash.




pkondz said:


> *8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating. *


The recliners
That seems to be a new trend in theaters.
Took me by surprise the first time I encountered them.




pkondz said:


> *Good luck! *


But just remember…
If you or any member of your IM-Team are captured or killed, the Secretary of State will disavow any knowledge of your actions.


This TR will self destruct  in five seconds....


----------



## Mrs T 2009

1. 7am

2. Both?

3. Constipated again?

4.Tagalongs: which I constantly call peanut butter patties lol

5. her favourite dish.

6. pie.

7. Beauty and the Beast

8. both : reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating

I had to google Sauve qui peut, even though it meant what I was assuming it did.

*Can't wait to hear about this trip!!!

** Also, I see you're heading to WDW in November? What are your dates? Mine are 11-14 (sat-tues)


----------



## vamassey1

Wow, I'm actually here for the beginning! I'm so excited.



pkondz said:


> First... intros.



Classic picture, love it!



pkondz said:


> This will be a very.... fragmented TR.
> The first few days....
> Notes! Copious notes!
> I've got notes about my notes!
> 
> And then we get to Disneyland...
> 
> Nary a note as far as the eye can see.



This is what always happens to me. The first 2 or 3 days great notes and lots of pictures and then no notes and few pictures.



pkondz said:


> "How about after Phoenix,
> we pop over to Universal
> and Disney... California?"
> 
> "Yay!!!"
> 
> I took that as a 'yes'.
> 
> And hence, a trip was born.



I like they way you did that. You took a trip to Phoenix and made it a Disney trip. Very sneaky, but I like it.



pkondz said:


> And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???



I did!



pkondz said:


> The winner gets...
> Canadian chocolate.



I've never had Canadian chocolate. Do I get bonus points for being deprived?



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we leave?



4:30 am



pkondz said:


> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?



both



pkondz said:


> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)



He asks you for directions



pkondz said:


> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.



I'm going to be different and say Tagalongs.



pkondz said:


> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.



Her favorite dish.



pkondz said:


> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.



Pie, because you love pie.



pkondz said:


> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan



Beauty and the Beast



pkondz said:


> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.



reclining seats with foot-rests


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> You kept telling me to write.
> And when I wrote,
> you kept telling me to
> write some more.



Wait, what??  Who keeps saying that?!



pkondz said:


>



Still a classic.



pkondz said:


> She's a good kid,
> but sometimes gets in the way
> when dad is trying to hit on
> aquatic women.



Kids these days. 



pkondz said:


> Because while the first part of the trip
> was all new to me,
> the Disneyland/California part was...
> 
> Well... new too... but I wanted to
> play tourist more than I wanted
> to play Trip Reporter.



Well, I certainly can't blame you there.  You want to make sure you experience it fully.



pkondz said:


> Exploding helicopters.
> With giraffes.
> 
> What all good TRs should have,
> naturally.





Truer words were never spoken!  I could tell you about my mundane vacation, but I'm sure you'd rather read about exploding helicopters.



pkondz said:


> But Kay isn't a "big party" kinda girl.
> And we had no idea what she might like.
> So one day I said to her,
> "Would you like to go on a trip somewhere?"
> She said. "Yes! Japan!"
> I said. "Think... less distant... less $$$$$$"



Hey, how about Fargo?  I know a good restaurant there.

I like her ambition, though.



pkondz said:


> A few days later, Kay comes to me and says.
> "Dad? I want to do _this._"
> And shows me this exact photo:



Surprised?  If I woke up tomorrow with my head sewn to the carpet, I wouldn't be more surprised than I am right now.



pkondz said:


> And it wasn't ridiculously expensive.
> Located at the Palm Beach zoo in Florida,
> the cost was $35/person.
> (Plus $20/person zoo admission.)



That's really not terrible at all.  But then again, I can't imagine there's a huge demand for capybara feedings.



pkondz said:


> (*Hint: This is where you can get off.
> Sauve qui peut!)



Gesundheit!



pkondz said:


> And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???



 I thought you were cussing me out for a second there.



pkondz said:


> There _is_ a Santa Pkondz.



That's really hard to say, though.



pkondz said:


> The winner gets...
> Canadian chocolate.
> 
> Of course if you live in Canada...
> Then all you get is... chocolate.







pkondz said:


> (The things I do to keep people reading... )



Shameless.

But hey, it works.



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we leave?



7:30 a.m.



pkondz said:


> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?



Well, you at least have to drive to the airport, right?  I'll say both are involved.



pkondz said:


> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)



Are you constipated?



pkondz said:


> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.



I'm a sucker for the thin mints, so I'll go with that.



pkondz said:


> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.



The decor.  Just throwing a dart here.



pkondz said:


> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.



Pie.  Because pie.



pkondz said:


> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan



She seems like a Logan type of girl to me.  I think.  Maybe.



pkondz said:


> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.



Reclining seats with foot rests!  Even if the movie's bad, you can take a nice nap.



pkondz said:


> I'm heading out to the Canadian
> west coast day after tomorrow
> and will be gone for about a week.



Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Jaina

Sounds like a super fun time! (other than Phoenix any time except like November - March. I live here, and it's too hot for habitation, or even visiting. Especially for people from cold climates with thicker blood!)

1. What time do we leave? 8:30 AM

2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither? Both! Fly to Phoenix, and it's not far to Anaheim. 

3. What one specific question am I asked by the US border guard?
If you have any fruit with you?

4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind? Chocolatey mint cookies, because that's what they call what look like thin mints?

5. We go out for dinner of course. What gets Kay excited? Another vote for a cute waiter, but free ice cream would be a close second.

6. What treat do Kay and I have later? Donuts!

7. We go see a movie that night. Which? Logan

8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited? Inexpensive popcorn? More likely reclining seats...

(edited because I'm a little slow and missed the multiple choice options...)


----------



## pkondz

*It would appear that I have
a. some shout outs to do.
b. some contest results to tabulate.

Just got back from BC and will get here eventually!

Hi folks!*


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> Contest!!
> 1. What time do we leave?
> 6:00am
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
> Both
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)
> Are you constipated
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.
> Don't know any of these but I love the Canadian mint one so I will say that
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.
> The decor
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.
> Pie
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan
> Logan
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.


All of the above but if I have to pick one then reclining seats
Hope I got my answers in in time


----------



## Princess Leia

pkondz said:


> Just got back from BC and will get here eventually!



First off welcome back - glad to see you didn't get eaten by a bear!



pkondz said:


> You kept telling me to write.
> And when I wrote,
> you kept telling me to
> write some more.



Who me?? I don't think I can be held responsible for this! This is our most desperate hour. Help me, Obi-Wan Kenobi. You're my only hope!



pkondz said:


> "Please make it stop! *When will it end?*"



Stuck in a moment you can't get out of...



pkondz said:


> Nary a note as far as the eye can see.



Notes that would be cheating! Notes are for the weak!



pkondz said:


> Yeah... not so much.
> I'll be relying on my memory there.
> And since I can't remember yesterday....
> And this trip was in _March......._



Try July 2016! "Yip looks like my family at Disney!" Maybe I should just post the pictures and my readers could write the story. Do you know I could be onto something here!



pkondz said:


> What all good TRs should have,
> naturally.



So that's what I've been doing wrong!



pkondz said:


> The winner gets...
> Canadian chocolate.



So if I win do I have to come and collect it or will you hand deliver it?



pkondz said:


> The critters in the above photo
> are _capybaras._



I knew that - Peter did a talk on Capybaras in prep school. It was most informative.



pkondz said:


> You weren't allowed to touch them,



Spoil sports - need to upgrade to the premium package!



pkondz said:


> Hmmm....
> It's not _that_ far from Phoenix to LA.



I like your thinking!



pkondz said:


> Shall we begin?



Let's!



pkondz said:


> Contest!!
> 1. What time do we leave?
> 
> 6.05 a.m.
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
> 
> Both
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)
> 
> "Are you constipated?"
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.
> 
> Tagalongs (We don't have Girl Guide cookies so I'm working outside my knowledge base)
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.
> 
> The décor
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.
> 
> Donuts
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan
> 
> Logan
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.
> 
> D Box Seats
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Thanks I'll need it!


----------



## Princess Leia

pkondz said:


> And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???



I seem to have lost some of my quotes and since this one is for bonus points. I did google it and confirmed it meant what I thought it meant.


----------



## juniorbugman

Forgot the bonus point question and I did google it.


----------



## MHSweb79

I'm in! Dropped by your previous TR (after months of hibernation-  DD says our annual Christmas newsletter is going to 5 pages long this year....) and saw that this new one had started. As usual, I won't participate in the quizzes so don't hold any updates waiting for me!

Never been to DL but it's on my list. DD went there with the high school band and loved it. We are heading to WDW for the the F&W Fest on the 19th, though, so I sure hope Irma finds someplace else to visit.


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> ust got back from BC and will get here eventually!


Hope it was a great trip!!!


----------



## Kiotzu

Hope you had a great time in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Mac Brew

Hi Pkondz
                     I thought I may have made it a bit late but here are my answers

1 :- 06:00 hrs a's your leaving time
2 :- You fly and drive.
3 :-  You are asked Do you have writen documentation for Kay to leave Canada.
4 :-  Thin mints
5 :-  The decor
6 :- Ice cream
7 :- Login
8 :- Reclining seats with foot rests.

   Yes I had to Google Sauce Qui Pet I now now what it means you learn something  new everyday when you read the dis thanks for educating this bear with very little brain.
Hope you had a good weeks holiday in the Candian west coast.Did you see the whales?
Can I  have my alocated bonus points please for mentioning the word :- What


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> *It would appear that I have
> a. some shout outs to do.
> b. some contest results to tabulate.
> 
> Just got back from BC and will get here eventually!
> 
> Hi folks!*



Welcome home!


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> SWEET! A Sweet 16 Party!





* Tammy!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm thinking I can catch up here. A hurricane day is like a snowday. I know I could be so much more productive but I have an excuse.



*That's a pretty good excuse.
How are you guys?*



mustinjourney said:


> Texas as well? I'm in houston.



*And I forgot you were in Texas, too.
How are you doing, too??*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> 1st page??


*Close, but no cigar!

And *


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Yeah... only a _slight _one...



*Very, very modest one.*



Tracy161 said:


> The nerve!



*Never stand between
a man and his fish.*



Tracy161 said:


> Have a fabulous time!!!



*Thanks! It was pretty good!

And *


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> For reals? I missed by one post?



*Yep!*



Steppesister said:


> (LOL! Obviously STILL can't count, eh @Captain_Oblivious ?)



*Hmmm...
Obviously something I'm not
aware of here.*



Steppesister said:


> Was busy getting everything set for the collection of our Care Kits going with us to Sierra Leone, Africa. So exciting to see folks coming together to be a real and tangible blessing to a hurting world! If any of your readers want details, send them to me!



*You heard her folks.
It's for a very good cause.
I've donated, myself.

I haven't donated myself,
because who would want that???

But I have donated.*



Steppesister said:


> Yes, I will be back to read and comment on Monday.



*Standing by.*



Steppesister said:


> Have to... I invented this concept of giraffes and exploding helicopters. (I should be receiving royalties, you know.  )



*Absolutely!
I'll give you 10% of all income.

Of course this TR actually
costs me money to run, so...

Shall I send you a bill for your share?*


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> I'm here! Let the party start!



*Hi Carrie!  to the TR!*



orangecats2 said:


> I turn 45 in December. Will you take me to WDW?



*Sorry! Going in November.
If only you were born a month sooner!*


----------



## pkondz

Pluto0809 said:


> I'm here.



* To the TR, Ariana!
How are the pups?*



Pluto0809 said:


> Not even going to try the contest because I can't ever seem to keep up and will probably miss answering half the questions.




*Okay. No worries.
But if you feel like it,
feel free... or not!*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> I did -- and I don't think google translate did a good job. "Save which can." Typing into google it says every man for himself. I guess google translate doesn't get idioms.



*No I guess not.
The latter is more correct.*



mustinjourney said:


> 1. Presumably you do an early flight. I'd bet if you were by yourself, you'd go for the 6 am flight -- but with a teenager, you opt for the 8 am flight. So you leave your house around 6 am?
> 
> 2. Fly to phoenix. Drive to LA? Looks to be a 5 to 6 hour drive.
> 
> 3. Are you still constipated?
> 
> 4. thin mints are a must eat
> 
> 5. cute waiter
> 
> 6. ice cream.
> 
> 7. Ghost in the shell (I wanted to go with BATB -- but I'm guessing you opted for the D-box seats...and BATB wouldn't add much value with D-box).
> 
> 8. all of the above. The new seat set ups at the theaters are nice. If all of the above is not an option, then I'll guess D-box since that is probably something you can't get in Canada. hahaha



*Noted.

And of course we have D-box in Canada.
Except we hire Americans 
to do the shaking for us.*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Why yes, yes I am saying that this very moment. But it has nothing to do with your report.



*I believe you.
I know how busy you are right now.
*



Steppesister said:


> I'm so glad you clarified that. I'd have worried.



*That was for the benefit
of my many blind readers.*



Steppesister said:


> Of course. Ask me how I know.



*How do you know?*



Steppesister said:


> Tanya! (@mom3sonstt ) STAT! His giraffes need parachutes!!



*Hmm... More things I don't know.

That list keeps growing!*



Steppesister said:


> Moi!
> 
> C'était difficile!!



*J'espère que ce n'était pas trop dificile.*



Steppesister said:


> Can the winner request dark chocolate?





Steppesister said:


> 6:55 AM
> Fly
> Are you constipated??
> Savannah Smiles
> the cute waiter
> Ice cream
> BatB
> reclining seats



*Noted.*


----------



## pkondz

irene_dsc said:


> I'm here!



*You are! Hi!
 to the TR!*



irene_dsc said:


> Not sure I'm going to try for the whole contest, but...



*But???

There's a but?*



irene_dsc said:


> 3. Are you constipated?



*Ah... so nice to be remembered.*



irene_dsc said:


> Save yourselves while you can!



*Too late!*


----------



## pkondz

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Yup. Totally had to google it. And thought about joining . . . but . . .



*But? Another But?

What's with all the buts around here??



Um.... 


Don't answer that.

But (see what I did there?)  to the TR!*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> I will put up with a lot of ridiculousness for the chance to eat some chocolate. Yes, I could probably buy my own chocolate to eat for much less hassle, but FREE chocolate tastes the BEST.







Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Oh, no. This is where the failure begins . . .



*Nah. I'm sure you'll do just fine. *



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> 1. I don't think Kay does early. But I don't think you do late. I am going to go with 8am. She might be more amicable since it is the start of the trip.
> 
> 2. BOTH!
> 
> 3. Oooh. Apparently I haven't been around as long as I thought- or I skim more than I thought, because I have no idea!?!
> 
> 4. By Girl Guide, I am assuming you mean Girl Scout? Is it called Girl Guide somewhere? You get Thin Mints and only Thin Mints because those are the only ones worth eating. (Oh wait, that might be MY opinion and not what you did!)
> 
> 5. I don't picture Kay as the kind of girl that moons over a cute boy, so I am going to go with her favorite dish!
> 
> 6. Ice Cream!
> 
> 7. Beauty and the Beast
> 
> 8. All of the above?!?



*Noted.
I see the Girl Guide/Scout question was answered.*


----------



## pkondz

irene_dsc said:


> Actually, they are called Girl Guides everywhere except the US, I believe!  (Well, not sure what they call them in non-English speaking countries).  Thin Mints are my favorite, but there are definitely others worth eating, imnsho!





Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Oooohhh.  Interesting.  I didn't know that!!
> 
> And yes, most people like multiple flavors, but it is all thin mints for me!



*See?
This TR is nothing if not informative.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Wow! I have no idea of how many TRs that I've done. Good for you for keeping count!



*It was easy.
I just counted the links
in my siggie! *



franandaj said:


> I'd say that she plays quite well into the whole hitting on aquatic women.







franandaj said:


> I would offer to help, but I only know what happened when I was there, which was actually not a lot of the time....



*Then you won't mind
if I shamelessly steal from you.

And @Steppesister, too.*



franandaj said:


> You can make it up.



*What????
Never!!!

Nothing but cold hard facts.*



franandaj said:


> Really???? You went there?



*I had to.
It's the only way to get 
@Captain_Oblivious to read anything.

Well... "read" being a bit of a stretch I suppose.*



franandaj said:


> Wow! All my parents did for me on my sweet sixteen was gave me a handed down Mazda station wagon, (that barely made it to my 18th birthday) and said, drive yourself to morning swim practice!





*It's why most parents do anything.
We're just tired!*



franandaj said:


> I'm sure that wasn't the only reason....



*Well... you know another reason
why we didn't do Florida.

But that was the only reason
we went to Phoenix.*



franandaj said:


> Sure!



*All right!*



franandaj said:


> ME!



*Bonus points!*



franandaj said:


>



*Ya want more of those Caramilks, don'tcha.*



franandaj said:


> 5:30AM
> 
> You fly to Phoenix and drive to the Capybaras
> 
> Are you constipated?
> 
> Are those the Canadian version of Girl Scouts? I would say Thin Mints, but you don't have a freezer to put them in.
> 
> Her favorite dish.
> 
> Pie. Because pie.
> 
> Beauty and the Beast
> 
> Can I say all three? If not I'll go with D-Box



*Noted.*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> Oh FUN! I'm on the We(s)t Coast too!



*Well hi there!
 to the TR!

And... I was just in your neck
of the woods last week.
Thanks for the nice weather!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> We don't tan here, we rust!







Canadian Harmony said:


> 1. What time do we leave? 0645
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither? You fly to Phoenix then drive to Cali
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I asked by the US border guard?
> I'm not a long-time reader, but I'll guess it's something along the lines of if you're a supporter of the current president?
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind? Tagalongs because we don't have them here.
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course. What gets Kay excited? When I was 16, it would have been the cute waiter, so no matter what she told YOU, Dad, it was the waiter.
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later? Ice cream (Timmy's donuts are the only 'real' donut)
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which? BatB
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited? RECLINING SEATS!! WooT!



All noted.



Canadian Harmony said:


> I look forward to reading the rest.


*Thanks for joining in!
Once I get through with the shout-outs,
I'll get cracking on the next chapter.*


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I am in San Antonio.  Turns out we ended up fine.  How are you doing?  I am praying for all of you.   Let us know what you need.


*Glad to hear you're okay, Tammie.
*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well gheeezz…
> I get busy for a week or two and you go off and start up a whole new side show.



*And yet you found us anyways..

er...



Uh......


I mean,  to the TR!


Yeah. That's what I meant.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I should have known form all the commotion, panic and the sound of ambulances heading off in this direction, but nooooo…



*I told them not to turn those
things on!
You never know who you'll attract!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Instead, I’m thinking to myself that it must not be anything more than a natural disaster and nothing I need be worrying about. Had I stopped to realize that this much wailing and gnashing of teeth could only have been the result of a man-made catastrophe in the making, I’d have been here earlier.



*Man-made trumps Mother nature?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well better late than never, I suppose.
> Let the mayhem commence!



*Nah. You're right on time. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You were involved…
> Explanation enough, don’t you think?



*Hey!

Well....


Yeah.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh sure…
> Shift the blame.



*I always do.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> It’s way too late for that now…
> The best we can do from here on is brace for the storm and shelter from the elements.
> 
> I better get started on that underground bunker.



*Dude. It's too late.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> See!
> We haven’t even gotten past the intro and civil discourse has already been run roughshod over…



*But... she got in the way!

Justifiable.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh wait…
> Hummmm, this actually does seem to check out.
> Attributable to delusions? Probably so, but it does make a modicum of sense.



*Not delusional at all.
See her hand on my arm?

Love. Obviously.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yeah…
> Delusions explains it.



*Well, you could be right.
Maybe Kay is delusional
to think she could get in the way.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh good.
> We’d hate to think you were being abusive to a random stranger.
> No one would question what we do to our kids though.



*Isn't that why they're there?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I mean, just consider what would become of the entire psychoanalytical profession if we were all even marginally competent parents?



*A lot of empty rooms.
With a lot of cricket sounds.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> She should just stick to saving you form the terrestrial ones, right?



*Nah. Not interested in those.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Make clear?
> In one of your TRs?
> 
> Clear?
> 
> 
> Wait I’m still trying to process that non sequitur…



*Take your time. 
It'll be a while before the next
totally clear update.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nope, still not working it out.
> Just continue on for now and we’ll see how it goes.



*Mooving on.*







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So… fiction, then?
> 
> Fantasy, perhaps?



*Theft, actually.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ahhhh… Action Misadventure.
> 
> But now we know what all those first-responder vehicles were first responding to.
> 
> 
> Of course, we’ll be demanding that you follow through on that promise.



*Oh, great.
Now I have to deliver on stuff.

Sheesh.
This is getting to be too 
much like work.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And I’m with her on that one.



*I'm not.
I want a big party.

But as soon as I get one...
I'll feel uncomfortable and
I'll want to go home.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> She wanted to interact with the freakishly large rodents, or…
> She wanted to feed dad to the freakishly large rodents?



*I'm going to (hopefully)
go with the former.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sans the being feed to them part of it I’m assuming here, right?



*She wouldn't.
But only because she wouldn't
know how to get home.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Because, those are just icing on the cake when combined with massive gnawing beasts.
> 
> Very fine icing indeed, but still…



*mmmm.... cake....

Sorry, what?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Uh huh…
> There’s more to that story.
> She is a girl willing to stand up for her convictions.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And good that you were able to allow her that freedom and still make a trip out of it.



*It worked out pretty darned well!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And all was right with the world…



*A rarity in pkondz land.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Naaaaa…
> We’ve done gone over the edge of the waterfall getting to this point.
> There’s no turning back now.



*I like to give the illusion of hope.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> My French is limited at best, so yeah, I had to translate that one.
> It meant pretty much what I suspected it meant.



*Pass the gravy?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Any relation to the Santa Bot?



*Pretty much.
Add a mermaid.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh good…
> Something else I can lose at.



*Ya never know...*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> In the morning…
> 
> 
> Both
> 
> Constipated again, are we?
> 
> 
> you should’a got all of ‘em, but…
> I’ll go with the Thin Mints.
> 
> 
> The food.
> 
> 
> I’m going with pie.
> No clue what Kay wanted, but I’ll have the pie.
> 
> 
> Never heard of the other two, so I’ll go with the Disney rehash.
> 
> 
> The recliners
> That seems to be a new trend in theaters.
> Took me by surprise the first time I encountered them.



*Noted.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But just remember…
> If you or any member of your IM-Team are captured or killed, the Secretary of State will disavow any knowledge of your actions.
> 
> 
> This TR will self destruct in five seconds....



*Oh, this TR self destructed after
I posted the first chapter.*


----------



## juniorbugman

Hi Ponzi
Saw an ad for this show on Discovery Canada and thought about you.  Don't know what is will be about but thought you might be interested as it is about Harley Davidson riders.
http://www.discovery.ca/Shows/Common-Ground


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> 1. 7am
> 
> 2. Both?
> 
> 3. Constipated again?
> 
> 4.Tagalongs: which I constantly call peanut butter patties lol
> 
> 5. her favourite dish.
> 
> 6. pie.
> 
> 7. Beauty and the Beast
> 
> 8. both : reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating



*Noted.

And  to the TR!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> I had to google Sauve qui peut, even though it meant what I was assuming it did.



*"Do you smell burnt toast"?*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> *Can't wait to hear about this trip!!!



*More coming soon!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> ** Also, I see you're heading to WDW in November? What are your dates? Mine are 11-14 (sat-tues)



*Oohhh... I think we'll just miss each other.
I'm looking at arriving on the 14th I think.*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> Wow, I'm actually here for the beginning! I'm so excited.



*Yes! You made it!
 to the TR, Vanessa!*



vamassey1 said:


> Classic picture, love it!



*Thanks!*



vamassey1 said:


> This is what always happens to me. The first 2 or 3 days great notes and lots of pictures and then no notes and few pictures.



*This one was different,
since I'd never been before.

I didn't want to report
so much as enjoy.*



vamassey1 said:


> I like they way you did that. You took a trip to Phoenix and made it a Disney trip. Very sneaky, but I like it.



*Shhhh.... 
You'll let the mouse out of the bag!*



vamassey1 said:


> I did!



*You did!*



vamassey1 said:


> I've never had Canadian chocolate. Do I get bonus points for being deprived?



*Sorry, no random bonus points
this TR.
But you can have the chocolate if you win!*



vamassey1 said:


> 4:30 am
> 
> both
> 
> He asks you for directions
> 
> I'm going to be different and say Tagalongs.
> 
> Her favorite dish.
> 
> Pie, because you love pie.
> 
> Beauty and the Beast
> 
> reclining seats with foot-rests



*Noted.*


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wait, what?? Who keeps saying that?!



*The voices in my head of course.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Still a classic.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Kids these days.





*Don't bother daddy
when he's hitting on
women with scales.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, I certainly can't blame you there. You want to make sure you experience it fully.



*Pretty much what I thought.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Truer words were never spoken! I could tell you about my mundane vacation, but I'm sure you'd rather read about exploding helicopters.



*See!
Mark gets it.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, how about Fargo? I know a good restaurant there.



*Oh? Anyplace I might know,
but avoid when the riff-raff
are in town?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I like her ambition, though.



*Yep.

Still.... no.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Surprised? If I woke up tomorrow with my head sewn to the carpet, I wouldn't be more surprised than I am right now.



*Sorry about that Clark.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's really not terrible at all. But then again, I can't imagine there's a huge demand for capybara feedings.



*I dunno.
The dude in the photo
looks pretty happy.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I thought you were cussing me out for a second there.



*Are you sure I wasn't???*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's really hard to say, though.



*Harder on my wallet.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Shameless.
> 
> But hey, it works.



*Nothing else does.
It's certainly not the writing!!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 7:30 a.m.
> 
> Well, you at least have to drive to the airport, right? I'll say both are involved.
> 
> Are you constipated?
> 
> I'm a sucker for the thin mints, so I'll go with that.
> 
> The decor. Just throwing a dart here.
> 
> Pie. Because pie.
> 
> She seems like a Logan type of girl to me. I think. Maybe.
> 
> Reclining seats with foot rests! Even if the movie's bad, you can take a nice nap.



*Noted.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hope you had a great time!



*Thanks! We did!*


----------



## Kiotzu

OH ALSO BEFORE I FORGET, I updated my answer for question 5, I said the decor


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *And I forgot you were in Texas, too.
> How are you doing, too??*



Pretty fortunate in that my house did not flood at all. 

We have two very large reservoirs near my house that were completely filled in three days (50" of rain...or about 130 cm for you metric folks), so they're still doing controlled releases on them. Problem is that has caused flooding to several hundred houses that weren't already flooded, and that release is going to be happening for another week or two. 

Those homes are expected to be flooded for pretty much most of September. And that's assuming we don't get much more rain. 

We also never lost power, so that was really fortunate. Biggest problem was more or less just being stuck in the house and stressing out about whether the water was going to keep rising. Had Harvey gone a little more westward on its rebound, houston would have gotten another 10-20" of rain. Had that happened, I'd guess at least half the homes would have taken  on water, so while it was bad, it could have been worse. 

Now we're just hoping Irma stays away.


----------



## pkondz

Jaina said:


> Sounds like a super fun time!



*It was! And thanks for joining in!

 to the TR!*



Jaina said:


> (other than Phoenix any time except like November - March. I live here, and it's too hot for habitation, or even visiting. Especially for people from cold climates with thicker blood!)



*Actually, the weather was nice
while we were there.

Highs for both days was 81.
Much better than the 39 and 46
highs we had those days up here.*



Jaina said:


> 1. What time do we leave? 8:30 AM
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither? Both! Fly to Phoenix, and it's not far to Anaheim.
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I asked by the US border guard?
> If you have any fruit with you?
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind? Chocolatey mint cookies, because that's what they call what look like thin mints?
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course. What gets Kay excited? Another vote for a cute waiter, but free ice cream would be a close second.
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later? Smarties. (Canadian smarties, because they're waaay better than what we call Smarties down here.)
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which? Wonder woman? No idea what's been playing!
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited? Inexpensive popcorn? More likely reclining seats...



*All noted.
Your answers for #6 and 7 however.
It's multiple choice.
#6 options are: ice cream, donuts, pie.
#7 options are: Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan

Care to change your answers?*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> 1. What time do we leave?
> 6:00am
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
> Both
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)
> Are you constipated
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.
> Don't know any of these but I love the Canadian mint one so I will say that
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.
> The decor
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.
> Pie
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan
> Logan
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.
> All of the above but if I have to pick one then reclining seats



*Noted.*



juniorbugman said:


> Hope I got my answers in in time



*You did! And  to the TR, Judy! *


----------



## pkondz

Princess Leia said:


> First off welcome back - glad to see you didn't get eaten by a bear!



*Bearly!

Sorry.

Actually... we saw very little wildlife.

Well.... there was that one dude in 
downtown Vancouver who was pretty wild...


That's another story.  to the TR!*



Princess Leia said:


> Who me?? I don't think I can be held responsible for this! This is our most desperate hour. Help me, Obi-Wan Kenobi. You're my only hope!



*Oh, sure.
No one wants to take responsibility!*



Princess Leia said:


> Stuck in a moment you can't get out of...







Princess Leia said:


> Notes that would be cheating! Notes are for the weak!



*I'm beginning to understand...


"Lilos"... you made that up, didn't you.*



Princess Leia said:


> Try July 2016! "Yip looks like my family at Disney!" Maybe I should just post the pictures and my readers could write the story. Do you know I could be onto something here!




*Not a bad idea!*



Princess Leia said:


> So that's what I've been doing wrong!



*I'm tellin' ya. 
Ya can't go wrong there.*



Princess Leia said:


> So if I win do I have to come and collect it or will you hand deliver it?



*I have done that once.
But that was a happy coincidence.

You'll have to settle for the mail, I'm afraid.*



Princess Leia said:


> I knew that - Peter did a talk on Capybaras in prep school. It was most informative.



*He did??
 What are the odds on that??*



Princess Leia said:


> Spoil sports - need to upgrade to the premium package!



*We did!*



Princess Leia said:


> I like your thinking!



*You're the only one.*



Princess Leia said:


> 1. What time do we leave?
> 
> 6.05 a.m.
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
> 
> Both
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)
> 
> "Are you constipated?"
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.
> 
> Tagalongs (We don't have Girl Guide cookies so I'm working outside my knowledge base)
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.
> 
> The décor
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.
> 
> Donuts
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan
> 
> Logan
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.
> 
> D Box Seats



*Noted!*


----------



## pkondz

Princess Leia said:


> I seem to have lost some of my quotes and since this one is for bonus points. I did google it and confirmed it meant what I thought it meant.


*"Pass the pudding"?*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Forgot the bonus point question and I did google it.


*And you found out it meant "Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!"?*


----------



## pkondz

MHSweb79 said:


>



*Hi there stranger! 
 to the TR!*



MHSweb79 said:


> I'm in! Dropped by your previous TR (after months of hibernation- DD says our annual Christmas newsletter is going to 5 pages long this year....)



*Whoa... you guys must've been active
in your hibernation.*



MHSweb79 said:


> and saw that this new one had started. As usual, I won't participate in the quizzes so don't hold any updates waiting for me!



*You can if you like
(Only if you like)
It's moving a bit slow 
at the moment.*



MHSweb79 said:


> Never been to DL but it's on my list.



*I never thought I'd go, actually.
So it was never on my list.
But glad I went! *



MHSweb79 said:


> DD went there with the high school band and loved it.



*Shoulda tagged along!*



MHSweb79 said:


> We are heading to WDW for the the F&W Fest on the 19th, though, so I sure hope Irma finds someplace else to visit.



*Nice! Eat some goodies for me.*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Hope it was a great trip!!!



*It was! Thanks!*



Kiotzu said:


> Hope you had a great time in my neck of the woods!



*We did!
Didn't see you though.
No one over six feet.
So... ergo... I didn't see you.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Welcome home!



*Thanks!*


----------



## pkondz

Mac Brew said:


> Hi Pkondz



*Hi, Mac!
 to the TR!*



Mac Brew said:


> I thought I may have made it a bit late but here are my answers



*Nope! Made it just in time. *



Mac Brew said:


> 1 :- 06:00 hrs a's your leaving time
> 2 :- You fly and drive.
> 3 :- You are asked Do you have writen documentation for Kay to leave Canada.
> 4 :- Thin mints
> 5 :- The decor
> 6 :- Ice cream
> 7 :- Login
> 8 :- Reclining seats with foot rests.



*Noted.*



Mac Brew said:


> Yes I had to Google Sauce Qui Pet




*I like that. And have no idea if that was your auto correct or not!*



Mac Brew said:


> I now now what it means you learn something new everyday when you read the dis thanks for educating this bear with very little brain.



* Educational.
My TRs are nothing
if not educational.*



Mac Brew said:


> Hope you had a good weeks holiday in the Candian west coast.Did you see the whales?



*Now that would be giving it away, Mac.*



Mac Brew said:


> Can I have my alocated bonus points please for mentioning the word :- What


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Hi Ponzi
> Saw an ad for this show on Discovery Canada and thought about you.  Don't know what is will be about but thought you might be interested as it is about Harley Davidson riders.
> http://www.discovery.ca/Shows/Common-Ground


*Thanks! I had glimpsed the ad
for that,
but missed details.
Now I've got the PVR
set to record it. *


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> OH ALSO BEFORE I FORGET, I updated my answer for question 5, I said the decor


*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Pretty fortunate in that my house did not flood at all.



*Oh, thank goodness!
I'm glad you were spared that.*



mustinjourney said:


> We have two very large reservoirs near my house that were completely filled in three days (50" of rain...or about 130 cm for you metric folks),



*Holy crap. 
That is a ton of rain.*



mustinjourney said:


> so they're still doing controlled releases on them. Problem is that has caused flooding to several hundred houses that weren't already flooded, and that release is going to be happening for another week or two.



*Oh, man. They must be so upset.
"Yay we survived Mother Nature!..... oh."*



mustinjourney said:


> Those homes are expected to be flooded for pretty much most of September. And that's assuming we don't get much more rain.



*Holy smokes! A whole month?????*



mustinjourney said:


> We also never lost power, so that was really fortunate.



*That is! I would almost
have assumed you would.*



mustinjourney said:


> Biggest problem was more or less just being stuck in the house and stressing out about whether the water was going to keep rising.



*You must've been worried sick. *



mustinjourney said:


> Had Harvey gone a little more westward on its rebound, houston would have gotten another 10-20" of rain. Had that happened, I'd guess at least half the homes would have taken on water, so while it was bad, it could have been worse.



*Bad enough.
Have you seen the viral photo
of the French St. sign?
*







mustinjourney said:


> Now we're just hoping Irma stays away.




*Now they're saying it's the biggest in a long time.

Oy.*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *And yet you found us anyways..*


I’m like any good curse…
reoccurring and eternal




“pkondz said:


> *I told them not to turn those
> things on!
> You never know who you'll attract!*


Can’t even control your own minions, eh?
How do you hope to save yourself from the likes of us then?




“pkondz said:


> *Man-made trumps Mother nature?*


The man made ones are far more numerous and vastly more effective.




“pkondz said:


> *Isn't that why they're there?*


Pretty much the way I figure it.
No sense in keeping all this good damage to myself, now is there?




“pkondz said:


> *A lot of empty rooms.
> With a lot of cricket sounds.*


Imagine, all those PHDs forced to subsist on the meager earnings of Uber drivers and Walmart Clerks…  

Oh, wait…
those jobs are being automated out as we speak.
Good thing parental failure provides a more consistent and dependable income steam.  




“pkondz said:


> *It'll be a while before the next
> totally clear update.*


Is this even a possibility?




“pkondz said:


> *Sheesh.
> This is getting to be too
> much like work.*


Given your natural talent for catastrophe…
I suspect that explosions and large African land animals dropping from the skies just happens naturally as a function of your mere presence.  No extra work required at all.




“pkondz said:


> *She wouldn't.
> But only because she wouldn't
> know how to get home.*


I figured she’d just stay there and help look after the freakishly large rodents.
Problem solved.




“pkondz said:


> *I like to give the illusion of hope.*


And yet, it’s still just an illusion…




“pkondz said:


> *Pass the gravy?*


Nope, you might as well just save yourself ‘cause you’re gonn’a have to fight me for the gravy.

Especially if it’s Tam’s sausage gravy and there are fresh biscuits that desperately need to be inundated with all that goodness.  I don’t foresee much of that getting shared. With anyone.




“pkondz said:


> *Oh, this TR self destructed after
> I posted the first chapter.*


Not certain the thing was ever cohesive enough to start fallin' apart in the first place.


.


----------



## MeghanEmily

I'm here!

And I see I've made it in time to start the contest...



pkondz said:


> Contest!!
> 1. What time do we leave?
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.



1. 7:30am
2. Both
3. Do you have a banana?
4. Thin Mints! I so hope it's thin mints!
5. The decor
6. Much ice cream
7. Ghost in the Shell? Because it's the only one I haven't heard of...
8. reclining seats with foot rests sound exciting...


----------



## rndmr2

Glad to see you started the TR! Looking forward to reading all about your trip.  Those Capybaras look interesting, they do look like giant guinea pigs.  Interested to see your experience with them.



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we leave?       7am
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?      Fly
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)---asking if you have a letter from her mom
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles. ------------Thin mints
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.----------------cute waiter
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.--------------------------ice cream
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan---------------Beauty and the Beast
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.------------------Reclining seats (we have them at our local theater, they are great!! )


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’m like any good curse…
> reoccurring and eternal



*So... like a virus.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Can’t even control your own minions, eh?
> How do you hope to save yourself from the likes of us then?



*I was supposed to have hope??*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The man made ones are far more numerous and vastly more effective.



*Tell that to Irma.

That sucker is scary.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Pretty much the way I figure it.
> No sense in keeping all this good damage to myself, now is there?



*Nope. Share and share alike!



Except when it comes to good gravy.
I mean... good gravy! There are some things
that just aren't done!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Imagine, all those PHDs forced to subsist on the meager earnings of Uber drivers and Walmart Clerks…



*Better a Walmart Clerk
Than some of those Walmart shoppers.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh, wait…
> those jobs are being automated out as we speak.
> Good thing parental failure provides a more consistent and dependable income steam.



*And Walmart Shoppers.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Is this even a possibility?



*Sure!
As long as you realize 
that when I say "a while"
I really mean "never".*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Given your natural talent for catastrophe…
> I suspect that explosions and large African land animals dropping from the skies just happens naturally as a function of your mere presence. No extra work required at all.



*Oh, sure. That's a given.
The hard part is getting a photo.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I figured she’d just stay there and help look after the freakishly large rodents.
> Problem solved.



*Actually... she would do that in a heartbeat.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And yet, it’s still just an illusion…



*That's okay. So's the hope.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nope, you might as well just save yourself ‘cause you’re gonn’a have to fight me for the gravy.



*I can get downright ornery
when it comes to gravy...*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Especially if it’s Tam’s sausage gravy and there are fresh biscuits that desperately need to be inundated with all that goodness. I don’t foresee much of that getting shared. With anyone.



*Ah!
Okay, this needs discussion.

Biscuits and gravy.
Specifically sausage gravy,
but in this context, it's irrelevant.

We don't do that up here.
I've only seen it once.
And that was at a free
hotel breakfast in Georgia,
I believe.

And it looked.... horrible.
Now, I'm more than willing
to admit that a free hotel breakfast
is perhaps not the best representation
of that particular culinary delicacy....

so...

Will you, all kidding aside,
if I come down thataway,
point me to a place that serves
(in your opinion, or others)
a good biscuit and gravy?

I will be upfront here.
I may not care for it
(based on what I saw)
but sure want to at least
give it a fair shot.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not certain the thing was ever cohesive enough to start fallin' apart in the first place.



*Good point.*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> I'm here!



*You are!
 to the TR, Meghan!*



MeghanEmily said:


> And I see I've made it in time to start the contest...



*You have! *



MeghanEmily said:


> 1. 7:30am
> 2. Both
> 3. Do you have a banana?
> 4. Thin Mints! I so hope it's thin mints!
> 5. The decor
> 6. Much ice cream
> 7. Ghost in the Shell? Because it's the only one I haven't heard of...
> 8. reclining seats with foot rests sound exciting...



*Noted.*


----------



## pkondz

rndmr2 said:


> Glad to see you started the TR!



*I did!
And  to the TR Danielle!*



rndmr2 said:


> Looking forward to reading all about your trip.



*More coming soon!*



rndmr2 said:


> Those Capybaras look interesting, they do look like giant guinea pigs.



*They do, don't they!
However... 

Well, you'll just have to wait for the update. *



rndmr2 said:


> Interested to see your experience with them.



*In two updates!*



rndmr2 said:


> 1. What time do we leave? 7am
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither? Fly
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)---asking if you have a letter from her mom
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles. ------------Thin mints
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.----------------cute waiter
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.--------------------------ice cream
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan---------------Beauty and the Beast
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.------------------Reclining seats (we have them at our local theater, they are great!! )



*Noted!*


----------



## Chrystmasangel

HOW DID I MISS A NEW PKONDZ TR STARTING!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't been commenting on much lately because school has had me swamped, but I sure have been reading!  I am going to attempt a few comments and starting the contest if I still am in on time to start, but I am not sure homework will allow me to keep up on it.  Can't win if you don't try though.  




pkondz said:


> You could say I have a slight...
> _fondness_ for Ariel.
> Which is cool, because
> she obviously returns my affection.
> (Evidence her smitten expression of adoration.)



Obviously!



pkondz said:


> She's a good kid,
> but sometimes gets in the way
> when dad is trying to hit on
> aquatic women.
> 
> I mean really!



yes, really!



pkondz said:


> Exploding helicopters.
> With giraffes.
> 
> What all good TRs should have,
> naturally.



naturally!



pkondz said:


> "How about after Phoenix,
> we pop over to Universal
> and Disney... California?"
> 
> "Yay!!!"
> 
> I took that as a 'yes'.



Me too. 



pkondz said:


> Did I not mention the contest?
> With an actual prize?
> 
> 
> Why yes, Virginia.
> There _is_ a Santa Pkondz.



Uh, did I mention my over zellas love of all things Christmas?   




Flashbacks of these seem fitting with the jolly red suit!




pkondz said:


> And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???



Google is my best friend!   Come to think of it, maybe my only friend.



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we leave?



Hmmm I know Kay is not a morning person...but she does seem to be good at early when she is excited about something....so I am going to go with...6:15 AM



pkondz said:


> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?



Both



pkondz said:


> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)



*"Why do you look constipated?"*



pkondz said:


> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.



Savannah Smiles (just like the sound of them cause my daughter is Savannah and I love it when she smiles!)



pkondz said:


> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.



Uh, she's 16....The cute waiter!



pkondz said:


> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.



Ice cream



pkondz said:


> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan



Hmmm...That's tough... Logan came out March 3rd, Ghost in a Shell came out March 16th, and  Beauty and the Beast came out March 17th.   I want to say Beauty and the Beast cause well... Disney, duh... but I think that is the "to obvious choice"....so....

Logan, final answer



pkondz said:


> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.



reclining seats with foot-rests.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *So... like a virus.*


Viruses are a lot easier to kill off




“pkondz said:


> *I was supposed to have hope??*


Yeah, that was a bit ambitious of me.




“pkondz said:


> *Tell that to Irma.
> 
> That sucker is scary.*


Yes it is, but if it holds its current track, things may not be quite as bad as they could.
I’ve got a close eye on the thing though.




“pkondz said:


> *Oh, sure. That's a given.
> The hard part is getting a photo.*


Consider just wearing a Go-Pro all the time.
The image quality won’t be near what you photos are, but you’ll catch all the mayhem that naturally occurs due to your presence.




“pkondz said:


> *Nope. Share and share alike! *


Yeah!  Suffering for everyone!




“pkondz said:


> *Except when it comes to good gravy.
> I mean... good gravy! There are some things
> that just aren't done!*


There are sacred truths in life.




“pkondz said:


> *Better a Walmart Clerk
> Than some of those Walmart shoppers.*


But once they get rid of all the subsistence jobs, who will be left to actually be a Walmart shopper?




“pkondz said:


> *Actually... she would do that in a heartbeat.*


No doubt in my mind.
Good that it didn’t occur to her at the time.




“pkondz said:


> *That's okay. So's the hope.*


Hope is very often an illusion.
It’s a condition that I well used to.






“pkondz said:


> *Ah!
> Okay, this needs discussion. *


OK, shoot…



“pkondz said:


> *Biscuits and gravy.
> Specifically sausage gravy,
> but in this context, it's irrelevant.
> 
> We don't do that up here. *


Actually…
yeah, y’all do.
You just call it Poutine.

A starch based foundation that is slightly crunchy on the exterior and soft on the interior served with a roux based sauce (and any other added accompaniment).




“pkondz said:


> *I've only seen it once.
> And that was at a free
> hotel breakfast in Georgia,
> I believe.
> 
> And it looked.... horrible. *


The gravy looked horrific or was it the notion of the gravy on the biscuit?




“pkondz said:


> *Now, I'm more than willing
> to admit that a free hotel breakfast
> is perhaps not the best representation
> of that particular culinary delicacy.... *


Likely not.
The quality of the gravy would be the paramount concern.
Well, crappy biscuits would drag it down a notch as well.




“pkondz said:


> *so...
> 
> Will you, all kidding aside,
> if I come down thataway,
> point me to a place that serves
> (in your opinion, or others)
> a good biscuit and gravy? *


Short answer: our kitchen.
Tam’s sausage gravy is about the best I’ve ever had anywhere.
When we have it (sometimes as dinner) we’ll also include extras to go on top, like shredded cheese, coped onions and/or peppers, maybe even chopped cilantro or another herb.

After that… Hummmm…  that’s a bit tougher.
From a fast food perspective, there’s a chain down this way called Bojangles that makes good biscuits and a ‘decent’ gravy. Ordering a gravy biscuit from them is pretty cheap and filling.
(and the chicken is fairly edible as well, surprisingly)

The real trick here will be in using the best sausage (and enough of it) when constructing the gravy.
It might be best to find the right hole-in-the-wall diner.  I’ll start looking around for you.

Or...
You could make your own.
I know you to be a rather good cook.




“pkondz said:


> *I will be upfront here.
> I may not care for it
> (based on what I saw)
> but sure want to at least
> give it a fair shot.*


That’s a fair warning, and I wouldn’t hold it against you.
(There are plenty of folks what still won’t even try grits)

But looks are always deceiving.
If you like the gravy itself, then sopping it up with bread is only natural.
Ergo, dumping extra gravy onto the bread up front just means more goodness.


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> HOW DID I MISS A NEW PKONDZ TR STARTING!!!!!!!!!!



*I don't know!!!

But you're here now! 

 to the TR!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> I haven't been commenting on much lately because school has had me swamped, but I sure have been reading!



*No worries. 
I totally get the "I'm busy!" part.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> am going to attempt a few comments and starting the contest if I still am in on time to start,



*You're on time!
Perfect timing. *



Chrystmasangel said:


> but I am not sure homework will allow me to keep up on it. Can't win if you don't try though.







Chrystmasangel said:


> Obviously!



*Always said my readers were smart.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> yes, really!



*Don't have kids.
They impact your love life.

Then again... they're the result of it, too.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> naturally!



*See? Smart!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Uh, did I mention my over zellas love of all things Christmas?



*I may have heard that.*





Chrystmasangel said:


>







Chrystmasangel said:


> Flashbacks of these seem fitting with the jolly red suit!



*Ah, yes. Those do look a bit familiar.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Google is my best friend! Come to think of it, maybe my only friend.



*Nah. You have all of us!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Hmmm I know Kay is not a morning person...but she does seem to be good at early when she is excited about something....so I am going to go with...6:15 AM
> 
> Both
> 
> *"Why do you look constipated?"*
> 
> Savannah Smiles (just like the sound of them cause my daughter is Savannah and I love it when she smiles!)
> 
> Uh, she's 16....The cute waiter!
> 
> Ice cream
> 
> Hmmm...That's tough... Logan came out March 3rd, Ghost in a Shell came out March 16th, and Beauty and the Beast came out March 17th. I want to say Beauty and the Beast cause well... Disney, duh... but I think that is the "to obvious choice"....so....
> 
> Logan, final answer
> 
> reclining seats with foot-rests.



*Noted.
(And liked your reasoning for picking Savannah Smiles.)*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Viruses are a lot easier to kill off



*And less ornery.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yeah, that was a bit ambitious of me.



*Silly you. 
I hope we've learned something 
from this!!


But... probably not.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yes it is, but if it holds its current track, things may not be quite as bad as they could.
> I’ve got a close eye on the thing though.



*I imagine you would!
Glad to hear (and keeping fingers crossed)
that it stays away.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Consider just wearing a Go-Pro all the time.
> The image quality won’t be near what you photos are, but you’ll catch all the mayhem that naturally occurs due to your presence.



*I have actually considered that! *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yeah! Suffering for everyone!



*Equal opportunity suffering!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> There are sacred truths in life.



*And that's one of them.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But once they get rid of all the subsistence jobs, who will be left to actually be a Walmart shopper?



*Hmmm... good point.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No doubt in my mind.
> Good that it didn’t occur to her at the time.



*It very, very nearly did.
Details in... 2 chapters.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hope is very often an illusion.
> It’s a condition that I well used to.



*And yet....

It keeps us going as well, n'est-ce pas?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Actually…
> yeah, y’all do.
> You just call it Poutine.
> 
> A starch based foundation that is slightly crunchy on the exterior and soft on the interior served with a roux based sauce (and any other added accompaniment).



*Gravy is completely different though.
At least, based on what I've seen.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The gravy looked horrific or was it the notion of the gravy on the biscuit?



*Gravy on a biscuit is fine.
Heck, I put gravy on everything.*

*No, this stuff just looked nasty.
Like it had seen better days... 
last millennium.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Likely not.
> The quality of the gravy would be the paramount concern.
> Well, crappy biscuits would drag it down a notch as well.



*True. But even crappy biscuits
can be made better drenched in gravy.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Short answer: our kitchen.
> Tam’s sausage gravy is about the best I’ve ever had anywhere.
> When we have it (sometimes as dinner) we’ll also include extras to go on top, like shredded cheese, coped onions and/or peppers, maybe even chopped cilantro or another herb.



*Man that sounds good!

I'm assuming "coped" onions
is a typo for "chopped"?
It's not some culinary term is it?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> After that… Hummmm… that’s a bit tougher.
> From a fast food perspective, there’s a chain down this way called Bojangles that makes good biscuits and a ‘decent’ gravy. Ordering a gravy biscuit from them is pretty cheap and filling.
> (and the chicken is fairly edible as well, surprisingly)



*Okay. Will keep that in mind.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The real trick here will be in using the best sausage (and enough of it) when constructing the gravy.
> It might be best to find the right hole-in-the-wall diner. I’ll start looking around for you.
> 
> Or...
> You could make your own.
> I know you to be a rather good cook.



*Sure! Is she willing to share the recipe?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That’s a fair warning, and I wouldn’t hold it against you.
> (There are plenty of folks what still won’t even try grits)



*I never had grits until I came on the DIS.
One of my readers was nice enough to send
me a tin.

I made the "fancy" version...
It didn't go over well with the family.

I've since heard I should have just made
"plain ol' grits".

I will have to eventually work up the nerve to do so.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But looks are always deceiving.
> If you like the gravy itself, then sopping it up with bread is only natural.
> Ergo, dumping extra gravy onto the bread up front just means more goodness.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Sure! Is she willing to share the recipe?



I would be interested in the recipe as well.  I've made my own and they didn't come out half bad, but you need to use good sausage and plenty of it!



pkondz said:


> I made the "fancy" version...
> It didn't go over well with the family.



We've had shrimp and grits.  Everyone raves about it.  Fran and I were kind of "meh", it's OK.  Maybe I need to try the cheesy version.


----------



## mmeb144

Welp, I found your newest trip report.  Yay, me!  It looks fun, who doesn't love exploding helicopters and giraffes?


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I would be interested in the recipe as well. I've made my own and they didn't come out half bad, but you need to use good sausage and plenty of it!



*I have a source for that, so no worries.*



franandaj said:


> We've had shrimp and grits. Everyone raves about it. Fran and I were kind of "meh", it's OK. Maybe I need to try the cheesy version.



*It was the cheesy version that we didn't much care for.*


----------



## pkondz

mmeb144 said:


> Welp, I found your newest trip report.  Yay, me!  It looks fun, who doesn't love exploding helicopters and giraffes?


*Hi Marie!

 to the TR!

I'm nothing if not accommodating....
Well.... maybe not so accommodating for the giraffes.*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *And less ornery.*


Ornery is pretty much my natural state.




“pkondz said:


> *Silly you.
> I hope we've learned something
> from this!!
> 
> 
> But... probably not.*


Me… learn?

Remember: ornery.




“pkondz said:


> *And yet....
> 
> It keeps us going as well, n'est-ce pas?*


Oui... C'est la vie.




“pkondz said:


> *No, this stuff just looked nasty.
> Like it had seen better days...
> last millennium.*


Had been sitting out on the heat way too long I ‘spect.
Was likely made from a mix as well.

Probably best you shied away.




“pkondz said:


> *Man that sounds good!*


And it is!
Now I’m gonn’a have to ask her to make up a batch.




“pkondz said:


> *I'm assuming "coped" onions
> is a typo for "chopped"?
> It's not some culinary term is it?*


Yeah… missed the key and the checker didn’t catch it.

If it’s green onions or scallions, then chopped fine (chives work as well)
If yellow, Spanish or sweet, then chopped and sautéed.
Same for any type of peppers.

Of course, those combinations can be used to smother just about anything with added goodness.




“pkondz said:


> *Is she willing to share the recipe?*


Almost certainly…
I’ll check on it this evening.




“pkondz said:


> *I never had grits until I came on the DIS.
> One of my readers was nice enough to send
> me a tin.
> 
> I made the "fancy" version...
> It didn't go over well with the family.
> 
> I've since heard I should have just made
> "plain ol' grits".
> 
> I will have to eventually work up the nerve to do so.*


Hummm…
Define fancy vs plain (although I suspect it’s probably the difference in the liquid)

We simply refer to the difference as “water grits” vs “cream grits” and the cream version is better.
For me, good grits are similar to polenta.
And…
Just as with biscuits-n-gravy, we almost always serve them with add-ins.  The most famous SC version of that being Shrimp and Grits.  In truth, if you'd consider serving it over rice, you could serve it just as well over grits.  In our house grits are usually topped with diced and sautéed sausage (smoked, Italian, kielbasa, chorizo, something in a casing), and of course a good grated cheese.  Oh, and copious amounts of fresh ground black pepper.  Serve that in a bowl with a separate plate of pancakes and call it dinner.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

franandaj said:


> I would be interested in the recipe as well. I've made my own and they didn't come out half bad, but you need to use good sausage and plenty of it!


And that right there is basically the secret.




franandaj said:


> We've had shrimp and grits. Everyone raves about it. Fran and I were kind of "meh", it's OK.


I've had meh versions as well.  Not everyone does them quite the same, so variations in the quality of the grits, freshness of the shrimp and what type of sauce was used will make for a very wide variety of experience with our Low-Country specialty.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Yikes, I almost forgot about your TR! Quickly caught up. Am I still in time for contest? 
If I am...
1. 7 am
2. Both
3. Do you have permission to take your DD across the border? 
4. Savannah Smiles
5. Decor
6. Donuts
7. Beauty & the Beast
8. Reclining seats


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ornery is pretty much my natural state.



*Huh.
I thought it was South Carolina.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Me… learn?
> 
> Remember: ornery.



*Ornery does not necessarily imply
unteachable/unwilling to learn.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Had been sitting out on the heat way too long I ‘spect.
> Was likely made from a mix as well.
> 
> Probably best you shied away.



*I'm going to say...

Yes.
Yes.
Yes.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And it is!
> Now I’m gonn’a have to ask her to make up a batch.



*Can't say as I blame you!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> If it’s green onions or scallions, then chopped fine (chives work as well)
> If yellow, Spanish or sweet, then chopped and sautéed.
> Same for any type of peppers.
> 
> Of course, those combinations can be used to smother just about anything with added goodness.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hummm…
> Define fancy vs plain (although I suspect it’s probably the difference in the liquid)



*It was baked in the oven with cheese.
I think I found that recipe online?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> We simply refer to the difference as “water grits” vs “cream grits” and the cream version is better.
> For me, good grits are similar to polenta.



*Hm.
Maybe I'll have to try this "cream grits" then.

Now ask me how often I've had polenta.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just as with biscuits-n-gravy, we almost always serve them with add-ins. The most famous SC version of that being Shrimp and Grits



*Just learned about that from Alison.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> In truth, if you'd consider serving it over rice, you could serve it just as well over grits.


*
Ohhhh.....

Okay!
Because I was thinking more.... oatmeal.
Which (in my world) you wouldn't
serve with anything except brown sugar.


LOTS of brown sugar.

No... More.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> In our house grits are usually topped with diced and sautéed sausage (smoked, Italian, kielbasa, chorizo, something in a casing), and of course a good grated cheese. Oh, and copious amounts of fresh ground black pepper. Serve that in a bowl with a separate plate of pancakes and call it dinner.



*Now it makes sense.


And I'm hungry too.*


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Yikes, I almost forgot about your TR! Quickly caught up.


*
Hi!
 to it!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Am I still in time for contest?







CyndiLouWho said:


> If I am...
> 1. 7 am
> 2. Both
> 3. Do you have permission to take your DD across the border?
> 4. Savannah Smiles
> 5. Decor
> 6. Donuts
> 7. Beauty & the Beast
> 8. Reclining seats



*Noted.*


----------



## chunkymonkey

OMG you have one post up and already at page 6. Think it beats my record, because at page 6 I already had 2 posts up, LOL.

OK I'm going to play along, if it's not too late...

*1. What time do we leave? *0600*

2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither? *Fly and Drive*

3. What one specific question am I
asked by the US border guard?
(Bonus question for my long time readers.)*
Since I am new do I get like a handicap or something? Hmm, I would say the question is: "Is this really your passport photo?"
* 
4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.*
Is this multiple choice from the 3 options above or are they mere suggestions? Well I rule out Samoas because of the anti-coconut. So I will say Thin Mints.
*
 5. We go out for dinner of course.
What gets Kay excited?
The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.*
Food trumps everything, even over cute waiters, whom you don't notice when said food is in front of you, so I would have to say favorite dish.
*
 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
Ice cream, donuts, pie.*
Wait, there is no donut ice cream pie? We have to choose one? Grrr. I would have to say ice cream.*

 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan
*
Beauty and the Beast*

Hmm, 
8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.*
Popcorn is not an option?!? Hmm, Reclining seats then.


----------



## pkondz

chunkymonkey said:


> OMG you have one post up and already at page 6. Think it beats my record, because at page 6 I already had 2 posts up, LOL.




*Things move right along here,
with or without me!

Then again, I was away for a week.
(Which is why it took me a while
to catch back up on your TR.)

 to the TR!*



chunkymonkey said:


> OK I'm going to play along, if it's not too late...



*Not too late! Right on time!*



chunkymonkey said:


> *1. What time do we leave? *0600
> *
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither? *Fly and Drive
> *
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)*
> Since I am new do I get like a handicap or something? Hmm, I would say the question is: "Is this really your passport photo?"
> *
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.*
> Is this multiple choice from the 3 options above or are they mere suggestions? Well I rule out Samoas because of the anti-coconut. So I will say Thin Mints.
> *
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.*
> Food trumps everything, even over cute waiters, whom you don't notice when said food is in front of you, so I would have to say favorite dish.
> *
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.*
> Wait, there is no donut ice cream pie? We have to choose one? Grrr. I would have to say ice cream.
> *
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan
> *
> Beauty and the Beast
> *
> Hmm,
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.*
> Popcorn is not an option?!? Hmm, Reclining seats then.



*Noted.
And... 
Yes. Multiple choice.
Handicap? Sure...
I usually will post either a bonus question
or a hidden photo element... or both.

They're worth points too.

Popcorn is not an option,
because we always buy that no matter what
but this was something different.*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *Huh.
> 
> I thought it was South Carolina.*


Same thing…




“pkondz said:


> *Ornery does not necessarily imply
> unteachable/unwilling to learn.*


Ornery…  Cantankerous…  Supremely stubborn…
It’s all just another synonym for thick headed. 

I know me…




“pkondz said:


> *Sure! Is she willing to share the recipe?*


I asked… She obliged…  Here ya’ go:

Sausage Gravy ----
1 pound sausage (you can add more, but never less… never…)
**Note: Do not scrimp here; use the best stuff you get a hold of
**Note2: Down here, that means either homemade, from a good butcher or a pound of Neece’s.  
**Note3: Only consider using one of the mass produced national brands at your own peril.

1/3 cup all-purpose flour
3 to 4 cups whole milk (more to taste or if needed)
1/2 teaspoon seasoned salt
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper (more to taste)
And… Biscuits (obviously); warmed and split for serving

Brown the sausage in a large heavy skillet over medium-high heat till crumbly
Reduce the heat to medium-low
Sprinkle on half the flour and stir so that the sausage soaks it all up
Add rest of the flower little by little, stirring until the roux begins to set up (about another minute or so)
Pour in the milk, stirring constantly
Continue cooking, stirring frequently, until thickened (This may take a good 10 to 12 minutes.) 
Sprinkle in the seasoned salt and pepper to taste (and more is usually better when discussing pepper)
Continue cooking until very thick and luscious. 

If it gets too thick too soon, just splash in another 1/2 cup of milk or more if needed. 
Taste and adjust the seasoning.

Spoon the sausage gravy over warm biscuits and serve immediately




“pkondz said:


> *Hm.
> Maybe I'll have to try this "cream grits" then.
> 
> Now ask me how often I've had polenta.*


From that I’m going to hazard a guess on the polenta as it being a never kind’a thing.

Well, since you got me (or I got you) onto the topic of “proper” grits…
I got Tam to give up the recipe for those as well, so here goes…


Grits  - AKA: “Cream Grits” (not to be confused with “Water Grits”)

2 cups Milk
2 cups water
1 to 1-1/2 tsp salt (kosher is better)
1 cup regular uncooked grits (not “quick grits”)
1 cup of either whipping cream or half-n-half (depending on how decadent you’re feeling)
1/4 cup butter (no one said it was low fat)
1 to 2 tsp ground black pepper (and more is generally better)

Bring first three ingredients to boil in large sauce pan
Gradually stir in grits
Reduce heat; simmer stirring occasionally, until smooth and thickened
(10 to 15 min for fine ground grits; 20 to 30 for coarse or stone ground grits)
Note: scrap the bottom of the pot with a spatula fairly regular to keep the milk from scorching
Stir in remaining ingredients, continue simmering another five-ish min

Adjust the liquids and or reduce the butter if you want them to be thinner 
(but why would you do that?)

Dish it out and top with any type of cheese, meat, cooked veggies or sauce that strikes you.
Do not - ever - for any reason – add sugar or a sweetener; grits is a savory dish.
(and it’s even better as a dinner side then as a breakfast dish)




“pkondz said:


> *Ohhhh.....
> 
> Okay!
> Because I was thinking more.... oatmeal.
> Which (in my world) you wouldn't
> serve with anything except brown sugar.
> 
> 
> LOTS of brown sugar.
> 
> No... More.*


Nope… not like oatmeal and certainly not like “cream-of-wheat”.
Grits are more like rice than anything else.

Now as for oatmeal, brown sugar is the classic, but I like that to be a mite less sweet.
A little bit of honey or –even better – ginger syrup.
Oh, and fruit, particularly chopped mangos


----------



## Mrs T 2009

pkondz said:


> *
> Oohhh... I think we'll just miss each other.
> I'm looking at arriving on the 14th I think.*



I think DME will pick us up to return us to the airport around 4/5 pm? our flight is around 8pm that day.
We ALMOST are in Disney world at the same time! lol


----------



## MHSweb79

All I know about grits I learned from "My Cousin Vinny." 






We are supposed to go to WDW a week from Tuesday for F&W. Bill says all will be well, because Disney is a "magical" place. (He does admit we may be using our vacation to help my folks recover from Irma, since they are Florida retirees. Right now Irma is tracking away from their area, which is good.)


----------



## cindianne320

Whew- found it, and made it, I think! Though I don't know how often all be able to play along. Darn job!

*1. What time do we leave? 5 am

2.drive? Fly? Both? Neither? *Fly to AZ and Drive to LA*

3. What one specific question am I
asked by the US border guard?
(Bonus question for my long time readers.)*
Hmmm. Do you have permission to take your daughter out of the country?
*
4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.*
Thin Mints
*
5. We go out for dinner of course.
What gets Kay excited?
The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.*
Her Favorite Dish
*
6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
Ice cream, donuts, pie.*
Ice Cream

*7. We go see a movie that night. Which?*
*Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan*
Beauty and the Beast*

Hmm, 
8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.*
Reserved Seating


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> Close, but no cigar!
> 
> And



Story of my life. 



pkondz said:


> Yep!



Of course. 



pkondz said:


> *Hmmm...
> Obviously something I'm not
> aware of here.*



You mean you don't remember when I was excessively rude (kinda on purpose, mostly not) to @Captain_Oblivious last year? 



pkondz said:


> You heard her folks.
> It's for a very good cause.
> I've donated, myself.
> 
> I haven't donated myself,
> because who would want that???
> 
> But I have donated.



I can't thank you enough for helping us out in getting there and for brightening the smiles of kids in a faraway place! 



pkondz said:


> *Standing by.*



You could be standing a while. Should I get you a chair?



pkondz said:


> Absolutely!
> I'll give you 10% of all income.
> 
> Of course this TR actually
> _costs_ me money to run, so...
> 
> Shall I send you a bill for your share?



This sounds like a crappy deal. Let me confer with my lawyer and I'll get back to you. 



pkondz said:


> I believe you.
> I know how busy you are right now.



It's .... wearing. But very worth it.  It'll be nice to have that week at Disney before heading over to just enjoy myself and have some fun! 



pkondz said:


> That was for the benefit
> of my many blind readers.



because you have so many....



pkondz said:


> How do you know?




They were first introduced on MY TR, you know... that one that died a slow death. I'll see it through to the bitter end of the alphabet, but... 




pkondz said:


> Hmm... More things I don't know.
> 
> That list keeps growing!



I intend to mystify for years to come. 



pkondz said:


> *J'espère que ce n'était pas trop dificile.*



Bien sûr que non!



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And…
> Just as with biscuits-n-gravy, we almost always serve them with add-ins. The most famous SC version of that being Shrimp and Grits. In truth, if you'd consider serving it over rice, you could serve it just as well over grits. In our house grits are usually topped with diced and sautéed sausage (smoked, Italian, kielbasa, chorizo, something in a casing), and of course a good grated cheese. Oh, and copious amounts of fresh ground black pepper. Serve that in a bowl with a separate plate of pancakes and call it dinner.



Suddenly starving to death. 


This just went to the tippy top of Dinner Plan for the Week. Holy crapola!


----------



## orangecats2

Tthought it was past time to get in my guesses.

*1. What time do we leave? 8am

2.drive? Fly? Both? Neither? *Fly to AZ and Drive to LA
*
3. What one specific question am I
asked by the US border guard?
(Bonus question for my long time readers.)*
Are you constipated?
*
4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.*
Thin Mints
*
5. We go out for dinner of course.
What gets Kay excited?
The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.*
Her Favorite Dish
*
6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
Ice cream, donuts, pie.*
Ice Cream

*7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan*
Beauty and the Beast
*
Hmm, 
8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.*
Reclining seats

When is the next update? Hopefully before Saturday.


----------



## pkondz

*Rumours of my passing 
have been grossly exaggerated.
Sorry for being AWOL. 
Busy, busy, busy.

The next update has been started
and all the photos are done.

I'll be busy for most of today too.
But... soon!*


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

Oi. Six pages. Clearly I've not been keeping up. Which, I haven't, because my work insists on using Internet Explorer so therefore no pictures on the Dis load. I just get a black box. Makes TRs kinda....not as fun.



pkondz said:


> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???



Me!! Only phrase I know in French (other than the one everyone knows) is Scuz vous comprenez l'anglais. Or however it is actually written in French, because I've only heard it on the CDs my mom got from the library when she and my dad went to Paris. We all took Spanish in school.



pkondz said:


> The winner gets...
> Canadian chocolate.



*Insert Mark's Drooling Homer here*
I may or may not have developed an unhealthy addiction to Coffee Crisp. And the best part? Joe doesn't like it. So I got to eat his too. Contemplating if it's worth buying a case on Amazon because omgoodness those were amazing.



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we leave?
> 
> Knowing you, early. Let's say 6:12am
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
> 
> Fly to Phoenix, drive to LA
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)
> 
> Why do you look constipated?
> Or, in a plot twist, the guard asks _you_ for directions to the bathroom. Because he's constipated.
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.
> 
> You buy Tagalongs. Because if you bought Thin Mints, I don't know if we can be friends.
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.
> 
> Her favorite dish. (I actually started to put the u because I was reading the question. Then I remembered I'm American)
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> 
> Ice cream. But it's not as good as Sunni Sky's.
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> 
> I'm gonna say Logan.
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.
> 
> Reclining seats. Does anyone get excited about reserved seating? I have to admit, I'm not really a fan because we're the type of people who that day decide to go see a movie. And with most of the theaters around here converting to the recliners with reserved seating, that means that the only ones that are left are the ones closest to the screen.


----------



## pkondz

*Okay! I'm (close enough) caught up everywhere else.
Hope to get here with shout-outs and an update soon.*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ornery… Cantankerous… Supremely stubborn…
> It’s all just another synonym for thick headed.
> 
> I know me…



*You know you.

I'm starting to you know you, too.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I asked… She obliged… Here ya’ go:
> 
> Sausage Gravy ----





GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Grits - AKA: “Cream Grits” (not to be confused with “Water Grits”)



*Wow! Thanks a lot!
Please thank Tam for me too!

I copied them both and emailed
them to myself so they don't get lost
and I can print them when I get a chance.

Cook too.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> From that I’m going to hazard a guess on the polenta as it being a never kind’a thing.



*Yep.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nope… not like oatmeal and certainly not like “cream-of-wheat”.
> Grits are more like rice than anything else.



*See, I think that was my problem.
I assumed it was a breakfast thing.
Or at least, like oatmeal.

I've been schooled.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now as for oatmeal, brown sugar is the classic, but I like that to be a mite less sweet.
> A little bit of honey or –even better – ginger syrup.
> Oh, and fruit, particularly chopped mangos



*I don't think I've ever heard of ginger syrup.
Is it a bit spicy, then?*


----------



## pkondz

MHSweb79 said:


> All I know about grits I learned from "My Cousin Vinny."



*It's been a long time since I've seen it,
and I forgot that scene.
Thank you Google!

"What's a grit?"

Funny thing is...
I remember thinking
pretty much the same thing!*



MHSweb79 said:


> We are supposed to go to WDW a week from Tuesday for F&W. Bill says all will be well, because Disney is a "magical" place. (He does admit we may be using our vacation to help my folks recover from Irma, since they are Florida retirees. Right now Irma is tracking away from their area, which is good.)



*How did your folks do? Are they okay?

And Bill was right. 
I've heard there was minimal damage to the parks.*


----------



## pkondz

cindianne320 said:


> Whew- found it, and made it, I think!



*You did make it!
And on time, too!
(Lucky for you, I've been busy!)

 to the TR!*



cindianne320 said:


> Though I don't know how often all be able to play along. Darn job!



*You need a job that requires
you to be on the DIS.

I guess that's called
"A Moderator". *



cindianne320 said:


> *1. What time do we leave? 5 am
> 
> 2.drive? Fly? Both? Neither? *Fly to AZ and Drive to LA
> *
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)*
> Hmmm. Do you have permission to take your daughter out of the country?
> *
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.*
> Thin Mints
> *
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.*
> Her Favorite Dish
> *
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.*
> Ice Cream
> 
> *7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan*
> Beauty and the Beast
> *
> Hmm,
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.*
> Reserved Seating



*Noted.*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Story of my life.



*Missing cigars is the story of your life?
Maybe you should move to Cuba.*



Steppesister said:


> You mean you don't remember when I was excessively rude (kinda on purpose, mostly not) to @Captain_Oblivious last year?



*Which time?
You're gonna have to narrow it down for me.*



Steppesister said:


> I can't thank you enough for helping us out in getting there and for brightening the smiles of kids in a faraway place!



*You're welcome! I'm glad I could help.
Even if it was just a little.*



Steppesister said:


> You could be standing a while. Should I get you a chair?



*Yes please.
And an ottoman.*



Steppesister said:


> This sounds like a crappy deal. Let me confer with my lawyer and I'll get back to you.


*
So? What did he say?
Can I start sending you bills?*



Steppesister said:


> It's .... wearing. But very worth it.  It'll be nice to have that week at Disney before heading over to just enjoy myself and have some fun!



*Good for you!
Although usually people take R and R 
after they work.

But whatever works for you!

Plus... I get to have a DISmeet 
with you on the 18th. *



Steppesister said:


> because you have so many....



*See?*



Steppesister said:


> They were first introduced on MY TR, you know... that one that died a slow death. I'll see it through to the bitter end of the alphabet, but...



*Definitely did not "die a slow death".
It's going just fine.*



Steppesister said:


> I intend to mystify for years to come.


*
Good plan!*



Steppesister said:


> Suddenly starving to death.
> 
> 
> This just went to the tippy top of Dinner Plan for the Week. Holy crapola!



*I know, right???*


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> Tthought it was past time to get in my guesses.



*Apparently... not so much. *



orangecats2 said:


> *1. What time do we leave? 8am
> 
> 2.drive? Fly? Both? Neither? *Fly to AZ and Drive to LA
> *
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)*
> Are you constipated?
> *
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.*
> Thin Mints
> *
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.*
> Her Favorite Dish
> *
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.*
> Ice Cream
> 
> *7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan*
> Beauty and the Beast
> *
> Hmm,
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.*
> Reclining seats



*Noted.*



orangecats2 said:


> When is the next update? Hopefully before Saturday.



*I'm hoping!
It's a really big chapter, though.
So no promises.*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

pkondz said:


> *Wow! Thanks a lot!*
> *Please thank Tam for me too!*


Will do.
Just doing our part to try and spread a bit of South'rn culture around the globe
Can't promise that everyone in the house will love the stuff, but it should make for a decent shot at it.

Oh and by the way, if you end up having more gravy then you've got biscuits to smother, then one of the next best things to use as a sausage gravy delivery system would be...




Grits
(of course)




pkondz said:


> *See, I think that was my problem.*
> *I assumed it was a breakfast thing.*
> *Or at least, like oatmeal.*
> 
> *I've been schooled.*


Common misconception...
Yes, they are served often in the mornings, but in truth, they're a side dish.




pkondz said:


> *I don't think I've ever heard of ginger syrup.*
> *Is it a bit spicy, then?*


A fair amount of ginger gets used in our house.  
We even keep candied ginger around as both a snack and for medicinal purposes.
I forget exactly where and how far back it was that we first ran across the syrup but it's now a staple and quite good stuff.

And, you are correct, it does have a good little bite about it. 
Not quite as sharp as a Blenheim, but a lot more heat them regular ginger-ails.




pkondz said:


> *"What's a grit?"
> 
> Funny thing is...
> I remember thinking
> pretty much the same thing!*


Even I agree that's some funny stuff, right there.
Actually the whole film was way better then I expected.
(my favorite part though is the conversation where the opposing attorney ends up having to accepting Mona as an expert witness)


----------



## Jaina

Whoops! I might be too late, but I changed my answers, since I missed the whole multiple choice idea... I'm bad at this game. And the Dis hates me lately and freezes and is super slow a lot, so I ended up copying and pasting someone else's post and changing my answers...


----------



## MHSweb79

While my extended family all were born & raised in the greater Boston area, I now have parents near West Palm Beach, a cousin in Naples (!), one in Tampa, and one near Orlando. West Palm & Tampa did great. Cousin in Naples has been heard from and is OK but expects a long haul to get back to normal. Cousin near Orlando lost power for 48 hrs but still has unworking water/ sewer issiues. They have been told not to shower and to try not to flush. He's been looking for a nice hotel room....

And we are headed down to WDW on Tuesday, but we'll be in the Disney bubble so I think we'll be perfectly fine. I will report back any issues.


----------



## pkondz

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Oi. Six pages. Clearly I've not been keeping up.



*Clearly not. Hmph!
What do you have to say
for yourself little girl?*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Which, I haven't, because my work insists on using Internet Explorer so therefore no pictures on the Dis load. I just get a black box. Makes TRs kinda....not as fun.



*Well... okay. 
Good excuse.

So I will officially...

 you to the TR! *



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Me!! Only phrase I know in French (other than the one everyone knows)



*Can you set it to music?*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> is Scuz vous comprenez l'anglais.



* That'll work!*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Or however it is actually written in French, because I've only heard it on the CDs my mom got from the library when she and my dad went to Paris. We all took Spanish in school.



*No surprise there.
But up here.
We have two official languages.
And the other one is French. *



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> *Insert Mark's Drooling Homer here*
> I may or may not have developed an unhealthy addiction to Coffee Crisp. And the best part? Joe doesn't like it. So I got to eat his too. Contemplating if it's worth buying a case on Amazon because omgoodness those were amazing.



*Okay, serious question.
You guys were so good to me 
that I am happy to make you this offer...


Would you like me to send you some more?*





SoccerDogWithEars said:


> 1. What time do we leave?
> 
> Knowing you, early. Let's say 6:12am
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
> 
> Fly to Phoenix, drive to LA
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)
> 
> Why do you look constipated?
> Or, in a plot twist, the guard asks _you_ for directions to the bathroom. Because he's constipated.
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.
> 
> You buy Tagalongs. Because if you bought Thin Mints, I don't know if we can be friends.
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.
> 
> Her favorite dish. (I actually started to put the u because I was reading the question. Then I remembered I'm American)
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> 
> Ice cream. But it's not as good as Sunni Sky's.
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> 
> I'm gonna say Logan.
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.
> 
> Reclining seats. Does anyone get excited about reserved seating? I have to admit, I'm not really a fan because we're the type of people who that day decide to go see a movie. And with most of the theaters around here converting to the recliners with reserved seating, that means that the only ones that are left are the ones closest to the screen.



*Noted. 
And...

Like the plot twist. 
And if I did buy Thin Mints... why can't we be friends?
I bought you chocolate!*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Will do.
> Just doing our part to try and spread a bit of South'rn culture around the globe



*And this Northerner appreciates it! *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Can't promise that everyone in the house will love the stuff, but it should make for a decent shot at it.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh and by the way, if you end up having more gravy then you've got biscuits to smother, then one of the next best things to use as a sausage gravy delivery system would be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grits
> (of course)



* I admit... that sounds good...

And I don't know what any of it tastes like!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Common misconception...
> Yes, they are served often in the mornings, but in truth, they're a side dish.



*Now I know. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A fair amount of ginger gets used in our house.
> We even keep candied ginger around as both a snack and for medicinal purposes.



*Really! 
Tried candied ginger.

No one liked it.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I forget exactly where and how far back it was that we first ran across the syrup but it's now a staple and quite good stuff.



*Huh. Where would you find it? 
In a grocery store? What aisle?
Or a specialty store?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And, you are correct, it does have a good little bite about it.
> Not quite as sharp as a Blenheim, but a lot more heat them regular ginger-ails.



*Got it.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Even I agree that's some funny stuff, right there.
> Actually the whole film was way better then I expected.
> (my favorite part though is the conversation where the opposing attorney ends up having to accepting Mona as an expert witness)



*IMHO... that scene makes
the entire movie.*


----------



## pkondz

Jaina said:


> Whoops! I might be too late, but I changed my answers, since I missed the whole multiple choice idea...



*Not too late! 
I've noted all the changes. *



Jaina said:


> I'm bad at this game.



*How do you know?
You haven't seen the scores yet!*



Jaina said:


> And the Dis hates me lately and freezes and is super slow a lot, so I ended up copying and pasting someone else's post and changing my answers...



*Not necessarily your fault.
Well... It's precisely not your fault.

Stupid ads at the bottom of the page.

If you find the DIS acting up,
often if you refresh the page
to get rid of the annoying video ads...

That can sometimes do the trick.*


----------



## pkondz

MHSweb79 said:


> While my extended family all were born & raised in the greater Boston area, I now have parents near West Palm Beach, a cousin in Naples (!), one in Tampa, and one near Orlando. West Palm & Tampa did great. Cousin in Naples has been heard from and is OK but expects a long haul to get back to normal. Cousin near Orlando lost power for 48 hrs but still has unworking water/ sewer issiues. They have been told not to shower and to try not to flush. He's been looking for a nice hotel room....



*Wow. But glad everyone is safe.
In one degree or another.*



MHSweb79 said:


> And we are headed down to WDW on Tuesday, but we'll be in the Disney bubble so I think we'll be perfectly fine. I will report back any issues.



*Great!
Although I've seen some photos
and it looks mostly superficial.
(At WDW I mean.)*


----------



## mustinjourney

chunkymonkey said:


> OMG you have one post up and already at page 6. Think it beats my record, because at page 6 I already had 2 posts up, LOL.
> 
> 
> Since I am new do I get like a handicap or something? Hmm, I would say the question is: "Is this really your passport photo?"



Do yourself a favor a read his TR that he did with his daughter at WDW.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...-with-a-teen-vacation-08-13-the-wrap.3446023/

The "occurrence" in DAK is priceless.

Here's an excerpt...



> https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...-08-13-the-wrap.3446023/page-19#post-54521274
> 
> *As we were walking towards our inevitable encounter with a yeti,
> the strangest thing of the whole trip occurred.
> 
> We just happened to be walking a few paces behind a middle age-ish,
> heavy-er set woman.
> She was wearing a skirt that fell to just above her knees.
> 
> I did mention the heat, right?
> You know, the kind of heat that makes you sweat?
> The kind of heat that makes you sweat enough
> that certain parts of the human anatomy start to chafe?
> When you walk?
> In an area that's somewhere below your waist and above your knees?
> 
> Now you've got the picture!
> (And I'm so, so sorry about that.)
> 
> As we are walking along, following this woman,
> she suddenly stops.
> So we stop too.
> I mean, there isn't really anything around to look at.
> There's no characters or animals or refreshment stands...
> So why did she stop?
> We don't know. So we stop too, about six feet behind her.
> 
> She suddenly bends forward and lifts her skirt up a bit.
> No, not that high! Get your minds out of the gutter boys.
> I said a bit!
> 
> Remember the chafing? So did she.
> But she came prepared!
> .......*



I won't give the spoiler -- you'll have to read it for yourself.  Just make sure you're not drinking any liquids while reading.  @pkondz doesn't reimburse readers for ruined keyboards.

His other TRs are also great.  I discovered them about this time last year and binge read all of them in a couple of weeks.

Only problem was that I then felt sad when I had caught up and had to wait for the updates to come along.


----------



## QueenJen

@mustinjourney   thank you for that.  I thought I had read all of the older reports - I'm going to have to go back and check that one out.  Really paints a picture.


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> Rumours of my passing
> have been grossly exaggerated.


Oh, thank goodness!!!!!!! I think the Dis would have broke had that been the case. We can't go on without ya!


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

pkondz said:


> *What do you have to say
> for yourself little girl?*



I believe I already explained myself 



pkondz said:


> * you to the TR! *



Woohoo!! 



pkondz said:


> *Can you set it to music?*



Why yes, yes you can.
That's right, I _am_ talking about Abba's Voulez Vouz 



pkondz said:


> *But up here.
> We have two official languages.
> And the other one is French. *



Here in America we speak AMERICAN.
I actually do want to learn French. I think it's a pretty language. But my dad majored in Spanish is college, and Mom took high level classes, so it just made sense to me to take it. I used to be able to actually hold a conversation, but I've lost a lot of that by not using it.



pkondz said:


> You guys were so good to me



Right, because we made you drive 1000 miles out of your way just to come see us.



pkondz said:


> *Would you like me to send you some more?*



So, the good southern lady in me demures "No, I couldn't ask you to do that, you've done so much already."

The chocoholic in me says Yes please!!!!!!!



pkondz said:


> And if I _did_ buy Thin Mints... why can't we be friends?



Wellllll........ok I guess we can stay friends. I don't like mint and chocolate together. It weirds me out. So I've never understood why Thin Mints are as popular as they are. And since they are so popular, I just feel like they're thrown in my face everywhere.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Only problem was that I then felt sad when I had caught up and had to wait for the updates to come along.





*Thanks for the plug!
I'm surprised anyone remembers
anything that I wrote.

Heck... I don't remember.

And as for the update.

Er... it's bigger than I thought,
so it's taking a while.

Getting there, though!*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Oh, thank goodness!!!!!!! I think the Dis would have broke had that been the case. We can't go on without ya!


----------



## pkondz

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I believe I already explained myself



*Um.... I guess you did.
So....


No excuses!
Be here or.... or....

Well, nothing.
It's not like I can go down there
and give you a stern talking to.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Why yes, yes you can.
> That's right, I _am_ talking about Abba's Voulez Vouz



*I know! *



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Here in America we speak AMERICAN.



*Is that what you call Spanish?
Huh.*






SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I actually do want to learn French. I think it's a pretty language. But my dad majored in Spanish is college, and Mom took high level classes, so it just made sense to me to take it. I used to be able to actually hold a conversation, but I've lost a lot of that by not using it.



*I can speak French, but it's really rusty.
Same reason. Just don't use it enough.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Right, because we made you drive 1000 miles out of your way just to come see us.



*I was coerced!
Good ice cream, you said!
(And you were right!)*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> So, the good southern lady in me demures "No, I couldn't ask you to do that, you've done so much already."





SoccerDogWithEars said:


> The chocoholic in me says Yes please!!!!!!!



*Can you PM me your address?
Don't think I have it.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Wellllll........ok I guess we can stay friends. I don't like mint and chocolate together. It weirds me out. So I've never understood why Thin Mints are as popular as they are.



*Weirds you out?
Lady, that's weird.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> And since they are so popular, I just feel like they're thrown in my face everywhere.



*It's a plot against Annie!
"All right, boys. She gets weirded
out by combining chocolate and mint.
So what we're going to do is
put that sh... stuff everywhere."*


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


>


This reminds me of a funny story.  We had stopped at a rest stop along the 401 highway and we had been sitting so long in the car that when I got out I told my family to save themselves and go on without me.  The transport truck driver coming in after us was in hysterics because he had overheard me.  I need to save this picture on my phone and use it for our next long road trip.


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> This reminds me of a funny story.  We had stopped at a rest stop along the 401 highway and we had been sitting so long in the car that when I got out I told my family to save themselves and go on without me.  The transport truck driver coming in after us was in hysterics because he had overheard me.  I need to save this picture on my phone and use it for our next long road trip.



*Glad I could provide the
nudge to the memory! *


----------



## pkondz

*Breaking news.

Update is mostly done.
Few more lines,
next update's contest questions.
Proof.
Post.*


----------



## mmeb144

pkondz said:


> *Breaking news.
> 
> Proof.
> Post.*



So, you've got it done, just not the contest results?

Can't wait!


----------



## orangecats2

I'm waiting! Leaving the house around 4pm on Saturday for our flight on Frontier. It's non-stop. Leaves at 7:35pm and gets in Las Vegas around 9:05pm. Then leaving Vegas on Thursday at 9:30pm and getting into Cleveland at 4:30am, also a non-stop flight. I hope that overnight flight doesn't do me in! I'm nervous about flying Frontier, never been on them before. Hope we get seats together and I prefer a window seat. I didn't get seats beforehand to save money. Not taking a laptop so you probably won't hear from me until I get back.


----------



## pkondz

mmeb144 said:


> So, you've got it done, just not the contest results?
> 
> Can't wait!


*Opposite actually. 

Contest results are tabulated.
But I have to come up with
the next set of questions.

Plus I have a few lines
left to write on the update.*


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> I'm waiting!



*I'm working on it, Carrie!
I'm hoping to have it up either
later today or tomorrow.
Hopefully tomorrow morning
at the latest.

But hopeful for tonight.*



orangecats2 said:


> Leaving the house around 4pm on Saturday for our flight on Frontier. It's non-stop. Leaves at 7:35pm and gets in Las Vegas around 9:05pm.



*Nice! Easy flight.*



orangecats2 said:


> Then leaving Vegas on Thursday at 9:30pm and getting into Cleveland at 4:30am, also a non-stop flight.



*Not so nice.
I've done similar
(also from Vegas.)
And... it sucked.*



orangecats2 said:


> I hope that overnight flight doesn't do me in!



*Good luck!*



orangecats2 said:


> I'm nervous about flying Frontier, never been on them before.



*I don't know anything about them.
What's their reputation?
(If you know.)*



orangecats2 said:


> Hope we get seats together and I prefer a window seat. I didn't get seats beforehand to save money.



*Do you get to select 
when you check in?
How early can you?
With WestJet, it costs
money to reserve seats,
but it's free with check-in
which opens 24 hours
before the flight.*



orangecats2 said:


> Not taking a laptop so you probably won't hear from me until I get back.



*Okay.

Just in case I don't see you before Saturday,
have a great time!*


----------



## franandaj

orangecats2 said:


> I'm nervous about flying Frontier, never been on them before.



I've only heard one review and it wasn't good. I hope your experience is better!

Looking forward to this next update!


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


>


Nope.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I've only heard one review and it wasn't good. I hope your experience is better!







franandaj said:


> Looking forward to this next update!



*Soon!
It's written.
Have to proof.
And then post.

Proofing takes a while, though.
I always change/add things.*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Nope.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Back to check in!  I see I haven't missed your update! 

I'm not going to play this time, just too busy to keep up right now.
We have a new grand baby !  You probably saw that on Leisa's thread. 
Precious baby girl makes 7 for Mark.  Somehow doesn't seem like more than 6 right now,

We also booked a March trip to the World with Ryan's crazy fam.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Soon!
> It's written.
> Have to proof.
> And then post.
> 
> Proofing takes a while, though.
> I always change/add things.



Yeah, I get it.  I do the same thing.  I just got my last update for the Cruise report up.  Now I'm working on more Bonus features...


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Back to check in! I see I haven't missed your update!



*Hi Tammie! 
Nope, you didn't miss it.
You're just in time. *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm not going to play this time, just too busy to keep up right now.



*Totally get that. *





MAGICFOR2 said:


> We have a new grand baby ! You probably saw that on Leisa's thread.



*I did!
But I don't know if I congratulated you or not?
If not...

Congrats!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Precious baby girl makes 7 for Mark. Somehow doesn't seem like more than 6 right now,



*6.25*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> We also booked a March trip to the World with Ryan's crazy fam.



*Woot! That should be fun!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yeah, I get it.  I do the same thing.  I just got my last update for the Cruise report up.  Now I'm working on more Bonus features...


*I saw that you posted an update.
Once I get mine posted
I'll swing by and give it a gander.*


----------



## pkondz

*What a Jerk*


*A little pre-trip activity before we get started.

The petting zoo that I was taking Kay to,
is run by a husband and wife.
I'd talked to the owner,
and when I told her when we'd be there,
she'd made a comment:
"We shouldn't have any mud by then."

I wanted to make sure that was the case,
so about a week before we left,
I sent her an email....
And never got a reply.

Now I know not everyone
(including me!) checks their
email religiously,
(Oops! No religion or politics on the DIS! Sorry!)
but I was worried.
I mean... what if something had happened?
They'd closed. Illness. Moved. Who knows? 

So after a few days, I phoned.
I found out three things.
1. They were still expecting us.
2. There was no mud.
3. Well... I'll reserve comment on this
until the next update.

Okay. Now this trip was ready to start!
Then again, it would've been far too late
to cancel everything anyway,
mud or no mud.


---------------------------------------------


March 25


The infernal noise machine
jolted me out of bed at 5:15am.
I fell out of bed, scaring the dog,
but not enough that she didn't insist
on being fed.

Dogs are funny that way.


I got ready and finished up
some last minute packing.

And I wasn't the only one up.

Of course Kay was up at some point.
After all, she was the reason for the trip.
But Elle (DD19) and Ruby (DW) were up too.

No. Not because I was noisy
or the infernal machine woke them up as well.
They were accompanying Kay and me
on the first leg of our trip.
(Just curious... oh, fine.
I'll even throw in some bonus points.
Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)

Kay and I were flying to Phoenix
out of Hector International Airport
in Fargo , ND with Allegiant airline.
A three hour drive straight south.
Drive a few more hours and you hit...

Florida.


I'm not sure why the
"International" on the name.
Certainly nothing much bigger
than a glorified bread box
flies out of there?


I had originally asked Elle to drive us,
and she and her boyfriend were going
to make a mini road trip out of it.

But her boyfriend is
originally from Columbia.
He does have his Canadian citizenship...
but after a few questions,
it turns out he wouldn't be allowed
into the US without a Visa.

As far as I know, he doesn't have
any credit cards, let alone a VISA,
so he was SOL.
(Uh... Shoot Out of Luck for the uninitiated.)

The flight was booked,
and we still needed a ride,
so Ruby decided to come along
to keep Elle company.

Turns out that was a good thing.


All in good time...


We threw the suitcases
in the trunk,
and we all piled into the
freshly washed car
and were on the road on a brisk,
0C/32F morning by 6:30am.

And drove in the opposite direction,
straight north, so we could grab
drinks and muffins from 7-Eleven.

Food & drinks in hand,
we turned south
and made a run for the border.


Kay is learning to drive,
and she had asked if she could.
But that morning,
I guess it was still too early,
and she said "Maybe later."

No problem. Three hours, remember?

After an hour's drive,
we pulled up at the border.


Okay... Here we go...
Every time, I try to keep
a neutral expression.
Don't want to alarm anyone.
Don't want to arouse suspicions.
Just want things to go smoothly...
And every time, it bites me in the a...

uh...
posterior.


Okay, pkondz...
Try something new...
Ah! A look of serenity,
of inner peace...
that will do the trick!


I handed all four passports
to the border guard,
inner peace radiating from me.

The border guard looks at the passports...
and then at me.
The moment of truth!
Am I a threat to national security?
(The answer is no.
I am however, a threat
to the Dole Whip supply.)

"Are you constipated?" He asks.
Dang it!!! Not again!

I sadly shake my head, no.


He gets down to business.
(Since he assumed I didn't have to.
I kinda felt like he gave me the bum's rush.)

"Where are you all from?"
We tell him.
"What do you do?"
We tell him.
"Whose car is this?"
We tell him.
"Where are you going?"
"Well.... I and my younger daughter
are heading to Phoenix and then LA,
while my wife and older daughter
are going to Fargo and then returning
back to Winnipeg later today."


He looks at us for a second.

"What did they do wrong
that you're not taking the whole family?"
I just chuckled and shrugged my shoulders.

And with that, he waved us through.

(Contest note. Since Ruby came with us,
I didn't need a note to take Kay into
the States. But I gave everyone
who guessed I'd get asked about it
partial points.)


Because it was a Saturday,
I had allocated at least an hour
for the border crossing.

Long lines, hundreds of people in cars.
Heck, hundreds of cars.

We were through, start to finish,
in under five minutes.




Once inside the US,
I parked the car
so we could use your
wonderful American plumbing.

NO I WAS NOT CONSTIPATED!!!

Geez!

Just because I was the only one
who didn't have to go, means nothing.
Nothing I say!

Oh... poop.

I mean!... uh....

Crap.

Wait! No!

NEVERMIND!!!!



Once everyone else was ready,
we had a driver change.
Kay has her learners permit
and some highway driving was in order.

I wasn't entirely sure how she'd handle the
higher speed in the States, but...
I was pretty confident that
she could handle it.


FYI, the limit on the North side
of the border is 70.
But the fastest section she's been on is 60.
North Dakota highway limit is 75.


She started to drive and began to pick up speed.
She jerked the wheel to the left
and startled me.
"Okay." I thought. "Getting settled.
Still... better not do that at high speed!"
45... 50... 55... <JERK!>
What the?
I quickly glanced at her
and she seemed composed.
55... 55... 60... 70... <JERK!>
I think Ruby and or Elle (or me)
may have let out a little scream.
The car started to fishtail...
at about 73MPH.
"Foot off the gas! Pull over!" I ordered.
I don't remember if
I grabbed the steering wheel.
I may have.
Or she may have gotten it under
control quickly enough
that I didn't have to.


Okay. She obviously wasn't ready for high speed!


I was really surprised. I was sure she'd be okay!
She'd never had problems like that before.

We switched seats and I wondered what to say to her.
She was obviously upset and I could see
that even she wasn't sure what she'd done wrong.

I pulled away from the shoulder and accelerated.
I figured I better say something soon bef...

<JERK!!>
The wheel suddenly turned about a quarter turn to the left!
What the heck!?!?
I gripped the wheel more intently.
55.... 60... 65.... 70...
Okay... Everything's fine.
That was really strange!
So was it her or me or the...

<JERK!!>

The car swerved jaggedly!
I immediately began to slow down.

<JERK!>

Slower...


<Jerk>

Something is very, very wrong.
(See how I figured that out?
I coulda been a mechanic!)

I pulled over.
Did we have a flat?
Tire going down?
It's the only thing I could think of.
(I withdraw the "mechanic" comment.)
I looked at all the tires.
They seemed fine.

Luckily, I always carry a tire pressure gauge.
Unluckily, this was Ruby's car.
She doesn't.


I got back in the car and drove on...
For the next 40 miles,
I kept having to play with the speed.
Too fast and the car would jerk to the side.
Too slow and... well,
we wouldn't get anywhere now would we?

My intent was to get to a garage in Grand Forks.
To say I was worried about our flight
is an understatement.
To say I was worried about catching
that flight while my wife and daughter
tried to drive... this home...
worried me even more.

But then a miracle occurred.
After that 40 miles....
It stopped.
The jerking, I mean.
The car kept going.
The jerk behind the wheel
was greatly relieved...
and a little bit doubtful
that it wouldn't start up again.

I discussed the situation with Ruby.
We decided
(i.e. She told me.)
that the car seemed fine
and she would get it checked
back in Winnipeg.

I edged the speed up to 77 and...
Nothing.
Smooth as glass.

We decided to stop in Grand Forks anyway.
Apparently, the risk of death
loosens the bladder somewhat.
Everyone had to go.

Of course, I missed the exit.
Exits... plural.
All of them.

I kept thinking.
"This isn't the one I want,
it's the next one."
Until the "next" one
became the "last" one.


A few miles down the road,
I finally took an exit
and we found ourselves
in a tiny little burg called Thompson.
Not even a traffic light.
But they did have a gas station.
With a restroom.

I asked to borrow a pressure gauge.
Surely, one of the tires must be low?


Nope.


Well.... the problem seems to be gone...
I (not without some hesitation)
turned to Kay and asked if she wanted
to try driving again?

I was a bit surprised when she said "Yes".

The rest of the drive, thankfully,
was uneventful.


We pulled into Fargo around lunch time
and headed straight for...
The Wurst Bier Hall.
(Sound familiar @Captain_Oblivious ?)






Riiiiight about now...
You're thinking: "Photos! Thank God!
Maybe he'll shut up."

Ha! This is your lucky day!
I have much more to say!

(I'm a poet and wasn't
cognizant of the fact.)

One of the best things about this place
(for those of us who don't drink beer.
Which in my family is... everyone.)
is that this place has amazing root beer.

On tap!

We each ordered one.
And we all got refills later, too.






Another thing this place has is...
good food!

Which... being a restaurant, is a plus.


Kay had a Chicken Cordon Bleu sandwich,
with a side of spaetzle of course.
She's nuts about that stuff.
It borders on obsessive.
No, scratch that.
She jumped the border
and is in it all the way.

Elle tried the Buffalo Cheddar sausage.

Ruby ordered the cheese burger (boring!)
with sweet potato fries.

While I decided to try a
Rabbit, Rattlesnake and Jalapeno sausage
with a side of warm potato salad.

I also ordered a side of Mac n Cheese Spaetzle
for everyone to share.
















Everyone enjoyed their food.
Of course we did!
Just look at it!
But you know what (for me)
was the best?
That warm potato salad.
Wow! and Yum!


Fully sated, we headed to the bustling,
hustling International Airport.
We managed to find a spot,
right in front of the departure area!
Which, if I'm not mistaken,
was also the arrival area.


No big feat, considering
we were the only car there.


Once our bags were deposited
on the sidewalk,
Ruby drove off without so much
as a fare-thee-well.
Like me, she was a bit worried
about the three hour drive home.

And I didn't find out until much later,
that they didn't have any issues at all.
I got to be stressed about it
for quite a while, though.


I'm curious, if any of you suspect
what the likely culprit was.
I did provide a clue.

Give me your best guess
and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
You don't have to be right.


Kay and I entered the airport
and checked in.
I noticed that the weight limit
for checked bags was 40lbs,
and not fifty.
Uh, oh...
We weighed our bags and
Mine was about 30lbs... (yes!)
and Kay's was... about 30lbs!
A far cry from the 7,245lbs
when we took her to Europe.
(I know it was that much.
I had to carry it.
And my back paid for it, too.)

We approached security.
Kay always seems to get Pre-check.
I have no idea why.

She went through while I had to
strip almost naked
(well, shoes and belt...
but if that belt had been really necessary,
the naked part would've followed.)

Going through the blow-up stuff detector,
the guard paused to pat down...
my ankle.

What? 

Meanwhile, unbeknownst to me,
Kay had been taken into a closed
room for a pat down.
She was a little perturbed.
(Full disclosure, the female
agent asked if she wanted a pat down
right there or in privacy.
Kay, for whatever reason,
chose the latter.
(I suspect she thought she'd
have to undress?)

Security hurdles crossed,
we had time, so we decided to explore.
Five minutes later,
after having exhausted all that
Hector International Airport had to offer,
we parked our butts at the gate to wait.

I had a small surprise for Kay.
I had upgraded our tickets
to include priority boarding.
We were first on the plane
and snagged the first row.

Kay was not happy.
She didn't like the first row.
She felt like people boarding
were looking at her.



I promised that for the
return trip to Fargo,
we would definitely not sit
in the front row.

Easy enough promise to make,
considering we weren't making
a return trip to Fargo.


Eventually, we were winging our way south.
No more snow!
It's been replaced with... this:











We landed in Phoenix right on time at three o'clock.
Being in the front row meant we
were first at the baggage merry-go-round.
And... miracles of miracles!!!

MY BAG WAS FIRST!!!
That's never happened!
Never!!!!


And it didn't matter one little bit.
Because we still had to wait
for Kay's bag.
And it took a while.


Her bag did get barfed out eventually,
and we dragged them over
to the car-rental counter...

Where there was a line-up
of about fifty to sixty people waiting.
And the line wasn't moving.


At. All.


Kay looked at me with that look.
You know. The one every parent gets.
"Daddy... Do something."

So I did.
I walked past the sweating,
despairing mass of humanity
and marched right up to the desk.
"Emerald Aisle?" I asked.
The harried clerk pointed to the left
and said: "Through those doors, turn right."

And off we went.


We meandered over to the parking lot,
I said a brief hello to the attendant there,
who told me to take whatever I wanted.
So I took this:






A little big for just the two of us,
but... I dunno.
It just called to me.

It did! I pressed the button
on a random key fob
and I coulda sworn I heard
"Pkooooondz!"

Okay. I made that up.
But the rest is real.
Through my work,
we get a discount with National
and also free membership with
their Emerald program that
allows you to skip the counter.

And boy, did it ever help today!


We were staying at a nearby hotel,
so it didn't take long before
we arrived.











Sorry for the mess.
But it had already been a long
and stressful day.
I had started to dump stuff
before I remembered
my DIS obligations.
Mea Culpa.
I'm pretty sure that's Latin for
"Sorry, not really sorry."











View from the room:






These next photos are actually
from the next morning.
But they fit in nicely here,
don't they?

For bonus points, say "yes".





















Once we were situated,
we realized that lunch,
good as it was,
was a long time ago.

(Do you even remember it?
It was so long ago... way up there! ^)

We jumped back into the Pathfinder
and found our path to...


Walmart.


I know! I know!
Your excitement is palpable.
I can feel it from here!

No... wait...

Nevermind. That's just gas.


Please stop farting.
You're scaring my dog.


Kay wanted to stop in to pick
up some cookies she'd seen
or heard about on the internets.
And I wanted some OJ for the morning.
I wound up not getting her
what she'd originally planned on,
(I think it was Oreo Peeps?)
but instead got her some
Birthday Cake Oreos.
She was pretty happy with that.

And upon exiting the store,
we were surrounded by a terrifying horde
(i.e. two)
of Girl Scouts/Guides/whatever... leave me alone.
The only way to escape was to
succumb to their demands
and buy some delicious cookies.
So Birthday Cake Oreos
and Thin Mints in hand
(Sorry @SoccerDogWithEars !)
we managed to extricate ourselves
from their grasp and their tempting wares.


A few minutes later,
we arrived at our dinner destination.
I'm not really sure why we decided on this.
I think it might have been Kay's choice.
Although I probably presented it to her
from the guidebook that I'd brought along.











Once we were seated,
Kay sat up a little straighter.
Her eyes lit up.
"Ohmagosh, that waiter is so hot."

Her tastes differ from mine.
I only thought he was 'just okay'.

She was not just a little pleased
when the waiter came to take
our drinks order.

I didn't take a photo.
Now if it had been a hot waitress...
I probably still wouldn't have.
People generally object to
suddenly having cameras
thrust in their faces.


Guess what we had?
No, really.
Guess.
I took a picture,
but forgot to note it.
"I'll just remember. No problem!"








I did note the food we had, however.
We ordered a couple of appies,
sesame ginger chicken dumplings:






and Thai chicken spring rolls:






Both were good,
but the former was better
than the latter.

For our mains,
Kay ordered asparagus & spinach spaghettini.
She's a weird kid.
She hates almost any berry.
But loves asparagus and broccoli.

I have no idea where I went wrong.






I ordered Jambalaya fettuccine
because Jambalaya is a creole
word that translates to:
"Dang! This is some fine food!"






And indeed it was.

Once we were full,
me with food,
Kay with food
and visions of "her"
cute waiter,
we headed out
to go to a movie.


Why not?
We've done enough for one day.
Time to chill for a bit.


The theatre wasn't far from the hotel
and it didn't take long
to get there from where we were.

We decided to see
Beauty and the Beast.

The 7:10pm show was sold out,
or nearly so.
(Nothing but lousy seats left.)
But for not much more,
the 3D showing at 8:10 was available.
With good seats left too!

Now... what to do with an hour?
We strolled around a bit
and Kay wanted to pop into
a pet store.


I told you.
The kid is animal crazy.


We were in there for a while
and she "oohed" and "aahed"
over all the critters.

I managed to coerce her
out of there eventually
by bribing her in the only way
I knew that might work.

"Want some ice cream?"




The ice cream place was one
of those places where they
dump the ice cream on a cold
counter and then add treats.

Kay picked birthday cake ice cream
with a brownie.
You know. For health reasons.

Mine.

She would've killed me
if I didn't let her.


We were both shocked, however,
when the server took
an entire large brownie
and dumped it on the ice cream,
before chopping it up
and mixing it in.
"I had no idea..." She mumbled.
She was in shock.
Not sure from happiness or surprise.

The sugar shock comes later, of course.

I just had a small scoop of
peach ice cream.
I was still pretty full from dinner.


We finished our ice cream
and then waddled off
back to the theatre.

The doors opened
and we heaved our
stuffed selves inside.

We stopped.

Odd set up.
The rows are so far apart.
Huh.

We sat down and...

"Kay!" I cried. "Push your button!"
(She will push my buttons later
in the trip.)

Majestically, the seat reclined
while a foot rest rose gloriously
into the air.






Ahhhhhh.....
Now this... This!
is how one watches a movie.


And with backs reclined
and feet raised on high,
I think this would be a good
spot to end this update.

(Not much happened
from that point on.
We enjoyed the movie,
went back to our room,
and went to bed.)

Plus.
You're sick and tired
of reading by now.

Well.... okay,
you were sick
shortly after you started
reading this update,
and now you're tired, too.



Contest


Answers to previous questions:

1. What time do we leave?
Answer: 6:30am
Nailed it - 20 points, +/- 1 hour 10 points, +/- 2 hours - 5 points.

2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
Answer: Both* - 15 points.
*If you said fly to Phoenix
and drive to someplace else after...
Nope! No points for you!
(Judge's decision is final.
I did allow some leeway.)

3. What one specific question am I
asked by the US border guard?
(Bonus question for my long time readers.)
Answer: Are you constipated - 10 points.

4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.
Answer: Thin Mints - 10 points.

5. We go out for dinner of course.
What gets Kay excited?
The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.
Answer: The cute waiter - 10 points.

6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
Ice cream, donuts, pie.
Answer: Ice cream - 15 points.

7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan
Answer: Beauty and the Beast - 15 points.

8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.
Answer: Reclining seats with foot-rests - 15 points.


Kiotzu - 5:45, fly, n/a, thin mints, décor, ice cream, Ghost, foot rest - 50 points.
Terra Nova guy - 6:15, fly, letter(5 points), thin mints, dish, pie, BatB, foot rest - 55 points.
QueenJen - 6:00, both, constipated, thin mints, dish, pie, BatB, foot rest - 75 points.
mustinjourney - 6:00, fly, constipated, thin mints, waiter, ice cream, Ghost, D box - 55 points.
Steppesister - 6:55, fly, constipated, Smiles, waiter, ice cream, BatB, foot rest - 75 points.
irene_dsc - constipated - 10 points.
Curiouser&curiouser! - 8:00, both, no idea, thin mint (agreed), dish, ice cream, BatB, all - 60 points.
franandaj - 5:30, fly, constipated, thin mints, dish, pie, BatB, D box - 45 points.
Canadian Harmony - 6:45, fly, president, Tagalongs, waiter, ice cream, BatB, foot rest - 65 points.
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - morning, both, constipated, thin mints, food, pie, BatB, foot rest - 65 points.
Mrs T 2009 - 7:00, both, constipated, Tagalongs, dish, pie, BatB, foot rest - 65 points.
vamassey1 - 4:30, both, directions (not bad!), Tagalongs, dish, pie, BatB, foot rest - 50 points.
Captain_Oblivious - 7:30, both, constipated, thin mints, décor, pie, Logan, foot rest - 60 points.
Jaina - 8:30, both, fruit, thin mints, waiter, donuts, Logan, foot rest - 55 points.
juniorbugman - 6:00, both, constipated, thin mints, décor, pie, Logan, foot rest - 60 points.
Princess Leia - 6:05, both, constipated, Tagalongs, décor, donuts, Logan, D box - 35 points.
Mac Brew - 6:00, both, letter (5 points), thin mints, décor, ice cream, Logan, foot rest - 70 points.
MeghanEmily - 7:30, both, banana (!! ), thin mints, décor, ice cream, Ghost, foot rest - 65 points.
rndmr2 - 7:00, fly, letter (5 points), thin mints, waiter, ice cream, BatB, foot rest - 80 points.
Chrystmasangel - 6:15, both, constipated, smiles, waiter, ice cream, Logan (shoulda gone with your gut!), foot rest - 75 points.
CyndiLouWho - 7:00, both, letter (5 points), smiles, décor, donuts, BatB, foot rest - 60 points.
chunkymonkey - 6:00, both, photo, thin mints, food, ice cream, BatB, foot rest - 80 points.
cindianne320 - 5:00, fly, letter (5 points), thin mints, dish, ice cream, BatB, reserved - 50 points.
orangecats2 - 8:00, fly, constipated, mints, dish, ice cream BatB, foot rest - 70 points.
SoccerDogWithEars - 6:12, fly, constipated, Tagalongs (sorry!!), dish, ice cream, Logan, foot rest - 50 points.


Bonus:
Did you Google "Sauve qui peut"? - 10 points
Terra Nova guy
QueenJen
mustinjourney
Steppesister
Curiouser&curiouser!
franandaj
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes
Mrs T 2009
vamassey1
Captain_Oblivious
Princess Leia
juniorbugman
Mac Brew
Chrystmasangel
SoccerDogWithEars
juniorbugman

As usual, if I've made any mistakes,
either above or below, let me know.

Score
Chrystmasangel - 85
QueenJen - 85
Steppesister - 85
chunkymonkey - 80
juniorbugman - 80
Mac Brew - 80
rndmr2 - 80
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 75
Mrs T 2009 - 75
Captain_Oblivious - 70
Curiouser&curiouser! - 70
orangecats2 - 70
Canadian Harmony - 65
MeghanEmily - 65
mustinjourney - 65
Terra Nova guy - 65
CyndiLouWho - 60
SoccerDogWithEars - 60
vamassey1 - 60
franandaj - 55
cindianne320 - 50
Jaina - 55
Kiotzu - 50
Princess Leia - 45
irene_dsc - 10


1. What time do we get up in the morning?

2. We get to the petting zoo!
How many capybaras are there?
0? 3? 6? 12?

3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?

4. Name at least one other animal
that can be found at this zoo.
(Private zoo in their backyard.
Picking capybara gets you zero points.)

5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
What does she feed it?
Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)

6. How many hours are we there?
1? 2? 3? 4?


Bonus: Did you see it?
Try to be vague.
I'll let you know if you're
too vague.

Coming up: How will she handle it?*


*Chapter 3. Rodents Of Unusual Size*​


----------



## juniorbugman

I am missing the 10 bonus points.


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> I am missing the 10 bonus points.


*Whoops! Sorry. 
I think I missed it because
of that separate post.
Sorry!

Fixed it. *


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



Kay and ME! All the way! You wouldn't say: "*They were accompanying I
on the first leg of our trip."*

Me is the object, and that's totally acceptable, as you obviously know. The problem is when people use me as the subject, like "Kay and me were accompanied by our family," or "Kay and me don't know our grammar very well."



pkondz said:


> I'm not sure why the
> "International" on the name.
> Certainly nothing much bigger
> than a glorified bread box
> flies out of there?



Bangor, Maine is the same situation. Tiny tiny tiny tin-can airplanes. These seem to be the airports Allegiant flies from as well. We often fly direct on Allegiant from Maine.



pkondz said:


> We were through, start to finish,
> in under five minutes.



Holy cow. Witchcraft!



pkondz said:


> But you know what (for me)
> was the best?
> That warm potato salad.
> Wow! and Yum!



Wow and Yum made me think of our beloved @TheLittleKatie and her fabulous food adventures.



pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue.
> 
> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.



Squirrel is hiding in the front tire and madly chewing away, causing a slow leak.



pkondz said:


> She went through while I had to
> strip almost naked
> (well, shoes and belt...
> but if that belt had been _really _necessary,
> the naked part would've followed.)







pkondz said:


> the guard paused to pat down...
> my ankle.
> 
> What?



Is that something dangerous on your ankle, or were you just happy to see them? 

Ankles can be scandalous and dangerous, obviously.



pkondz said:


> We landed in Phoenix right on time at three o'clock.
> Being in the front row meant we
> were first at the baggage merry-go-round.
> And... miracles of miracles!!!
> 
> MY BAG WAS FIRST!!!
> That's never happened!
> Never!!!!



NO! 



pkondz said:


> These next photos are actually
> from the next morning.
> But they fit in nicely here,
> don't they?
> 
> For bonus points, say "yes".



Yes! The sure do!



pkondz said:


> Well.... okay,
> you were sick
> shortly after you started
> reading this update,
> and now you're tired, too.



Amen!



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?





pkondz said:


> Coming up: How will she handle it?



1. 7:30am (my default.)
2. 3
3. Yes! But behind the ears only. Respect for the face!
4. Sloth
5. Let's just pick fava beans, because if you made that up, I'm impressed with your creativity.
6. 3

And how will she handle it? Kristen Bell's reaction to being in the same place as a sloth comes to mind:


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

pkondz said:


> *They were accompanying Kay and me
> on the first leg of our trip.
> (Just curious... oh, fine.
> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)
> 
> I think it is supposed to be Kay and Me.   Even though it sounds wrong to me.  Someone told me once you know it is right because the sentence makes sense with both 'Kay and me' or just 'me'.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> pkondz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well.... the problem seems to be gone...
> I (not without some hesitation)
> turned to Kay and asked if she wanted
> to try driving again?
> 
> I was a bit surprised when she said "Yes".*
> 
> 
> 
> *First I am glad it didn't end up being her driving, second I am glad that it seemed to fix itself, and third I am glad it didn't scare her from trying again!*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> pkondz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flux capacitor?  Clearly I don't know much about cars!
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> pkondz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And upon exiting the store,
> we were surrounded by a terrifying horde
> (i.e. two)
> of Girl Scouts/Guides/whatever... leave me alone.
> The only way to escape was to
> succumb to their demands
> and buy some delicious cookies.
> So Birthday Cake Oreos
> and Thin Mints in hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like cookie heaven!
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> pkondz said:
> 
> 
> 
> For our mains,
> Kay ordered asparagus & spinach spaghettini.
> She's a weird kid.
> She hates almost any berry.
> But loves asparagus and broccoli.
> 
> I have no idea where I went wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *I agree that this is a bit off.  But I will admit that it LOOKS REALLY GOOD.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pkondz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh.....
> Now this... This!
> is how one watches a movie.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I love that the movies are doing this now!!  It makes it worth the high price tag!
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> pkondz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  Um.  I'm going to go with 8am
> 2.  Three
> 3.  Yes.  I really hope so at least!
> 4.  Goats.
> 5.  Hay
> 6.  4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pkondz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OOOH.  I actually did!  Without going back to look and everything.  I am not sure I am capable of being vague. . . Um.  Nice hotel?
> 
> Coming up: How will she handle it?*
Click to expand...


*Hmm.  She is going to love it.  But I have a feeling she is going to be really quiet while there!

Edited to add:  I have no idea why this posted so weird or how to fix it.  This is what I get for trying to quote!!*


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> So after a few days, I phoned.
> I found out three things.
> 1. They were still expecting us.
> 2. There was no mud.
> 3. Well... I'll reserve comment on this
> until the next update.


Well, it’s always good to know that mud hasn’t yet arrived at the place you’ll be visiting. Although I can’t say I would ever think to ask such a thing!



pkondz said:


> (Just curious... oh, fine.
> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)


I really have never understood which is right. I can’t say ether way. Although it is “The King and I”, so if you ever write a musical about this trip, its ”The Kay and I”…



pkondz said:


> One of the best things about this place
> (for those of us who don't drink beer.
> Which in my family is... everyone.)
> is that this place has _amazing_ root beer.


Me as well. If someone offers me a beer I’ll drink it,  but I think I’ve bought two 6-packs of beer for myself in the last 20 years. Now root beer on tap, on the other hand, sounds awesome. Unfortunately Fargo is a bit out of the way for me…



pkondz said:


> Fully sated, we headed to the bustling,
> hustling International Airport.
> We managed to find a spot,
> right in front of the departure area!
> Which, if I'm not mistaken,
> was also the arrival area.


Hmmm…International Airport. I suppose they have one puddle jumper flight that goes to Flin Flon or something, so they get to call it International. I’m guessing they don’t have an A380 heading to Paris from Fargo.



pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue.
> 
> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.


It’s been said before that I don’t have a clue, and it’s no different here. I’m the farthest thing from a mechanic that you can get (my brother is an actual mechanic and must have gotten all those genes). But I’ll guess there was something caught around the axle or wheel that somehow came off. As I said 1. No clue 2. Not mechanic 3. Wild guess.



pkondz said:


> These next photos are actually
> from the next morning.
> But they fit in nicely here,
> don't they?
> 
> For bonus points, say "yes".


YES!
 



pkondz said:


> Once we were situated,
> we realized that lunch,
> good as it was,
> was a long time ago.
> 
> (Do you even remember it?
> It was so long ago... way up there! ^)


Nope, can’t find it, I guess I lost it. But I guess it’s better for me to lose your lunch than for you to lose your lunch.



pkondz said:


> Guess what we had?
> No, really.
> Guess.
> I took a picture,
> but forgot to note it.
> "I'll just remember. No problem!"


Strawberry lemonade and a girly cranberry cocktail/martini thing.

One should be reminded that “Remember. No problem”…that only works for those of a certain age. I do believe you and I are past that age.



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.


1. 7:45am
2. 0 (I just have a feeling...)
3. Yes
4. llama
5. Fava beans (it's just so weird and random, it must be right)
6. 2 hours


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *Soon!
> It's written.
> Have to proof.
> And then post.
> 
> Proofing takes a while, though.
> I always change/add things.*



wait -- you proof these things???




(I am of course kidding.  but if you're going to tee it up for me, I'm taking the swing.)


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> They were accompanying Kay and me
> on the first leg of our trip.
> (Just curious... oh, fine.
> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



Kay and me is grammatically correct.  You wouldn't say "they were accompanying I on the first leg of the trip."  Gold star for you.


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> Because it was a Saturday,
> I had allocated at least an hour
> for the border crossing.
> 
> Long lines, hundreds of people in cars.
> Heck, hundreds of _cars._
> 
> We were through, start to finish,
> in under five minutes.



That's probably b/c no one in canada is trying to get into the US anymore.  hahaha



pkondz said:


> Once inside the US,
> I parked the car
> so we could use your
> wonderful American plumbing.
> 
> NO I WAS NOT CONSTIPATED!!!
> 
> Geez!
> 
> Just because I was the only one
> who didn't have to go, means nothing.
> Nothing I say!
> 
> Oh... poop.
> 
> I mean!... uh....
> 
> Crap.
> 
> Wait! No!
> 
> NEVERMIND!!!!



Good thing you didn't leave your iPhone again!



pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue.
> 
> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.



bad tire?



pkondz said:


> MY BAG WAS FIRST!!!
> That's never happened!
> Never!!!!










pkondz said:


> And it didn't matter one little bit.
> Because we still had to wait
> for Kay's bag.
> And it took a while.










pkondz said:


> For bonus points, say "yes".



yes.



pkondz said:


> (Do you even remember it?
> It was so long ago... way up there! ^)



yes -- wurst place ever.



pkondz said:


> So Birthday Cake Oreos
> and Thin Mints in hand



Yes!  I got another one right!



pkondz said:


> Her eyes lit up.
> "Ohmagosh, that waiter is so hot."



3 for 3!  I'm going to win this thing!



pkondz said:


> I ordered Jambalaya fettuccine
> because Jambalaya is a creole
> word that translates to:
> "Dang! This is some _fine_ food!"



kind of funny that you ate cajun food and asian food at a California pizza kitchen, in Arizona.



pkondz said:


> We decided to see
> Beauty and the Beast.



And nevermind...




pkondz said:


> "Want some ice cream?"



Wait -- I'm back in it.  4 for 5!



pkondz said:


> Majestically, the seat reclined
> while a foot rest rose gloriously
> into the air.



I should have known a simple reclining seat would have been a big deal for you simpletons from America's hat!


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.
> 
> Coming up: How will she handle it?



1.  Normally, you get up earlier than she does...but she's probably stoked about the chupacabras, I mean capybaras.  So I'll guess 7:30 am.
2.  6
3.  of course...it's a petting zoo.
4.  zebua, paca, agoutis, bunnies, lemur, emu.
5.  I would have guessed lettuce...but since that is not an option, I will go with corn.  but a chianti does sound nice.




6.  2 hours seems reasonable for a small petting zoo. 

bonus -- yup!  Four points for me!


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
> Answer: Both* - 15 points.
> *If you said fly to Phoenix
> and drive to someplace else after...
> Nope! No points for you!
> (Judge's decision is final.
> I did allow _some_ leeway.)



I'd like to formally submit my protest!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Ok here goes. 
Kay and me. I is wrong
Yes, those fit nicely there
Drinks are strawberry lemonade and a cosmo, maybe?
1. 7:30
2. 12
3. Yes
4. Alpaca, chinchillas, wallabies
5.corn
6. 2

I saw it. No, wait. My fault.

ETA. I have no idea what is wrong with your car but it would freak me out.


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> (Just curious... oh, fine.
> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)


   I like Kay and I but if you said me and Kay that would be okay.



pkondz said:


> These next photos are actually
> from the next morning. But they fit in nicely here, don't they?
> For bonus points, say "yes".


   YES



pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue. - I think that the car was frozen because it had been freshly washed and it was cold.
> 
> 
> 
> pkondz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what we had?
> No, really. Guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink lemonaide and a type of martini
> 
> 
> 
> pkondz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 7:00
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 6
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?  she went there to play/hold a capybara and she does
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard. Picking capybara gets you zero points.)    Guinea pigs
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?   Corn husks
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 4
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're too vague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take that - I am number 1.
Click to expand...


----------



## orangecats2

pkondz said:


> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?


Me!



pkondz said:


> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.


snow in the tires?



pkondz said:


> For bonus points, say "yes".


yes

Darn, not first! There were many points I missed!


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> SOL.
> (Uh... _Shoot_ Out of Luck for the uninitiated.)


What ever else _could _it mean? 



pkondz said:


> I kinda felt like he gave me the bum's rush.





pkondz said:


> Oh... poop.
> 
> I mean!... uh....
> 
> Crap.
> 
> Wait! No!
> 
> NEVERMIND!!!!






pkondz said:


>


Beautiful daughters! 



pkondz said:


> (I'm a poet and wasn't
> cognizant of the fact.)






pkondz said:


> Her bag did get barfed out eventually,


Ahhh, I love a well-timed barf joke.



pkondz said:


> We jumped back into the Pathfinder
> and found our path to...
> 
> 
> Walmart.


Oh, America. You make me proud.



pkondz said:


> The only way to escape was to
> succumb to their demands
> and buy some delicious cookies.


They can be very intimidating. They intimidate me into buying _boxes _of those things every year 



pkondz said:


> Ahhhhhh.....
> Now this... _This!_
> is how one watches a movie.


Ahhhhh... now this... _this_! is how one falls asleep in public.


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Kay and ME! All the way! You wouldn't say: "*They were accompanying I
> on the first leg of our trip."*



*Well, I might.
Just to be obstinate.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Me is the object, and that's totally acceptable, as you obviously know.



*You is the object.
Got it.*



MeghanEmily said:


> The problem is when people use me as the subject,



*I would never use you as the subject.
Adoring fan? Member of the harem? 
Of course! 
But I would never use you.

Me would be lacking in manners.*



MeghanEmily said:


> like "Kay and me were accompanied by our family," or "Kay and me don't know our grammar very well."



*Grammer well, me know, myself... not well.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Bangor, Maine is the same situation. Tiny tiny tiny tin-can airplanes. These seem to be the airports Allegiant flies from as well. We often fly direct on Allegiant from Maine.



*Ah! So you've flown them too.
Come on up to Grand Forks 
and I'll come down and say hello. *



MeghanEmily said:


> Holy cow. Witchcraft!



*Do not get me angry.
Me will cast the evil "I" spell.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Wow and Yum made me think of our beloved @TheLittleKatie and her fabulous food adventures.



*And that is 100% the only reason
I posted it like that.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Squirrel is hiding in the front tire and madly chewing away, causing a slow leak.



* How did you know!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Is that something dangerous on your ankle, or were you just happy to see them?



*Hey now!!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Ankles can be scandalous and dangerous, obviously.



*Apparently.
Except mine literally stopped
working a couple days ago.*



MeghanEmily said:


> NO!



*I know! I couldn't believe it!
And then crushing reality set in
as I had to wait anyway.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Yes! The sure do!



*Thanks!*



MeghanEmily said:


> 1. 7:30am (my default.)
> 2. 3
> 3. Yes! But behind the ears only. Respect for the face!
> 4. Sloth
> 5. Let's just pick fava beans, because if you made that up, I'm impressed with your creativity.
> 6. 3



*Noted!*



MeghanEmily said:


> And how will she handle it? Kristen Bell's reaction to being in the same place as a sloth comes to mind:



*Shoot. I'm at work.
I'll take a look at home.*


----------



## pkondz

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> I think it is supposed to be Kay and Me. Even though it sounds wrong to me. Someone told me once you know it is right because the sentence makes sense with both 'Kay and me' or just 'me'.



*That's the way I learnded it, too.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> First I am glad it didn't end up being her driving, second I am glad that it seemed to fix itself, and third I am glad it didn't scare her from trying again!



*I was actually very surprised
that she tried again.

And pretty proud of her
for having the courage to do so.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> The flux capacitor? Clearly I don't know much about cars!



* We never did get up to 88MPH.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Sounds like cookie heaven!







Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> I agree that this is a bit off. But I will admit that it LOOKS REALLY GOOD.



*She liked it. *



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> I love that the movies are doing this now!! It makes it worth the high price tag!



*Yes! We really liked it.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> 1. Um. I'm going to go with 8am
> 2. Three
> 3. Yes. I really hope so at least!
> 4. Goats.
> 5. Hay
> 6. 4



*Noted!*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Hmm. She is going to love it. But I have a feeling she is going to be really quiet while there!



*You'll find out...
In the next update.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> *Edited to add: I have no idea why this posted so weird or how to fix it. This is what I get for trying to quote!!*



*Did you copy/paste anything?
That's sometimes the reason.*


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> Well, it’s always good to know that mud hasn’t yet arrived at the place you’ll be visiting. Although I can’t say I would ever think to ask such a thing!



*Opposite actually.
She had said that the mud should
be gone by then.
I didn't want to get there
and find I should've packed
rubber boots.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> really have never understood which is right. I can’t say ether way. Although it is “The King and I”, so if you ever write a musical about this trip, its ”The Kay and I”…



*I'll make a fortune!!

I'll give you, oh... 0.2% of the cut.
Am I not generous?*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Me as well. If someone offers me a beer I’ll drink it, but I think I’ve bought two 6-packs of beer for myself in the last 20 years.



*That sounds about the same for me.
I buy beer if we're having a party,
which we seldom do.
So.... Yeah. Probably about the same.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Now root beer on tap, on the other hand, sounds awesome. Unfortunately Fargo is a bit out of the way for me…



*You sure? Others have made the trek, you know.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Hmmm…International Airport. I suppose they have one puddle jumper flight that goes to Flin Flon or something, so they get to call it International.



*If they had something that went to
Flin Flon, I'd be pretty shocked.
They don't even have anything
that goes to Winnipeg.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> I’m guessing they don’t have an A380 heading to Paris from Fargo.



*I'm guessing you're correct.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> It’s been said before that I don’t have a clue, and it’s no different here. I’m the farthest thing from a mechanic that you can get (my brother is an actual mechanic and must have gotten all those genes). But I’ll guess there was something caught around the axle or wheel that somehow came off. As I said 1. No clue 2. Not mechanic 3. Wild guess.



*I think you're close.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> YES!



*If I was giving out random bonus points...*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Nope, can’t find it, I guess I lost it. But I guess it’s better for me to lose your lunch than for you to lose your lunch.










Terra Nova guy said:


> Strawberry lemonade and a girly cranberry cocktail/martini thing.



*Not a martini.
But a girly drink?*





Terra Nova guy said:


> One should be reminded that “Remember. No problem”…that only works for those of a certain age. I do believe you and I are past that age.



*I do believe you're... uh...


What were we talking about?*



Terra Nova guy said:


> 1. 7:45am
> 2. 0 (I just have a feeling...)
> 3. Yes
> 4. llama
> 5. Fava beans (it's just so weird and random, it must be right)
> 6. 2 hours



*Noted.*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> wait -- you proof these things???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am of course kidding.  but if you're going to tee it up for me, I'm taking the swing.)


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Kay and me is grammatically correct. You wouldn't say "they were accompanying I on the first leg of the trip."



*Of course not!
I would use the royal "we", of course.*



mustinjourney said:


> Gold star for you.



*I'll add it to the pile.
My kids (because they're millenials, you know)
get them for everything.*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> That's probably b/c no one in canada is trying to get into the US anymore. hahaha



*I wasn't trying to go there... *



mustinjourney said:


> Good thing you didn't leave your iPhone again!



*Now cut that out!!*



mustinjourney said:


> bad tire?



*Funny you should say that.
On our last trip on that same stretch,
we had a tire blow out.*



mustinjourney said:


>



*Yes!!!
But...*



mustinjourney said:


>



*... yeah.*



mustinjourney said:


> yes.



*Thanks!*



mustinjourney said:


> yes -- wurst place ever.



*It really was.*



mustinjourney said:


> Yes! I got another one right!
> 
> 3 for 3! I'm going to win this thing!



*On a roll!*



mustinjourney said:


> kind of funny that you ate cajun food and asian food at a California pizza kitchen, in Arizona.



*You know, I never thought of it
at the time, but...
As I was writing this update,
it did strike me.*



mustinjourney said:


> And nevermind...



*Don't lose hope!*



mustinjourney said:


> Wait -- I'm back in it. 4 for 5!



*See?*



mustinjourney said:


> I should have known a simple reclining seat would have been a big deal for you simpletons from America's hat!



*And don't forget your
indoor plumbing!*



mustinjourney said:


> 1. Normally, you get up earlier than she does...but she's probably stoked about the chupacabras, I mean capybaras. So I'll guess 7:30 am.
> 2. 6
> 3. of course...it's a petting zoo.
> 4. zebua, paca, agoutis, bunnies, lemur, emu.
> 5. I would have guessed lettuce...but since that is not an option, I will go with corn. but a chianti does sound nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. 2 hours seems reasonable for a small petting zoo.



*Noted!*



mustinjourney said:


> bonus -- yup! Four points for me!



*Nicely done!*



mustinjourney said:


> I'd like to formally submit my protest!



*Oh?
All right. State your case.*


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Ok here goes.



*Good luck!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Kay and me. I is wrong



*I and me agree.*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Yes, those fit nicely there



*Thanks!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Drinks are strawberry lemonade and a cosmo, maybe?



*Yes! I think that's what it was!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> 1. 7:30
> 2. 12
> 3. Yes
> 4. Alpaca, chinchillas, wallabies
> 5.corn
> 6. 2



*Noted!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> I saw it. No, wait. My fault.



*Hmmmmm... not sure if you saw it or not. 
Better PM me or try something a tad less vague.*



CyndiLouWho said:


> ETA. I have no idea what is wrong with your car but it would freak me out.



*Well, it certainly freaked us out.*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *Oh?
> All right. State your case.*


I would like to reserve my rebuttal until the next update.


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> I like Kay and I but if you said me and Kay that would be okay.



*Okay by me!*



juniorbugman said:


> YES



*Thanks!*



juniorbugman said:


> I think that the car was frozen because it had been freshly washed and it was cold.



*Very, very good.*



juniorbugman said:


> Pink lemonaide and a type of martini



*Not a martini.
I used to do those...
before I came to my senses.*



juniorbugman said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 7:00
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 6
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
> she went there to play/hold a capybara and she does
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal that can be found at this zoo.
> Guinea pigs
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Corn husks
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 4



*Noted!*



juniorbugman said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> 
> Take that - I am number 1.



*Not bad!*


----------



## mustinjourney

So do I get bonus points for best vague answer???


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> Me!



*You!*



orangecats2 said:


> snow in the tires?



*Very close! Super close.*



orangecats2 said:


> yes



*Thanks!*



orangecats2 said:


> Darn, not first! There were many points I missed!



*Then you better post your guesses
before you go, just in case.

And I doubt I'll be on again before you go, so...

Have a fun trip! *


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> What ever else _could _it mean?



*Sort Of Lucky.*






Tracy161 said:


> Beautiful daughters!



*Thank you!! *



Tracy161 said:


> Ahhh, I love a well-timed barf joke.










Tracy161 said:


> Oh, America. You make me proud.



* We got 'em up here too.*



Tracy161 said:


> They can be very intimidating. They intimidate me into buying _boxes _of those things every year



*Oh, you poor thing!*



Tracy161 said:


> Ahhhhh... now this... _this_! is how one falls asleep in public.



*Sounds like the voice of experience?*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> I would like to reserve my rebuttal until the next update.



*Interesting....

Okay. I'll allow it.*



mustinjourney said:


> So do I get bonus points for best vague answer???



*Yes. But I had to claw it back
for the iPhone comment.

D'em's da breaks.*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> You is the object.
> Got it.





The ensuing hilarity of your fabulous object/subject humour reminded me of "Who's on First."



pkondz said:


> How did you know!



Magic.


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> The ensuing hilarity of your fabulous object/subject humour reminded me of "Who's on First."


*What's on second?*



MeghanEmily said:


> Magic.


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> Sounds like the voice of experience?


A lady never sleeps in public and tells...


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> *If I was giving out random bonus points...*


Well, last I checked you are the one in charge of the random bonus points, so...


And by the way, I was being so vague in my first replies that I didn't even mention your friend checking out the lobby.


----------



## QueenJen

pkondz said:


> mean... what if something had happened?
> They'd closed. Illness. Moved. Who knows?



a bit of foreshadowing here?



pkondz said:


> 1. They were still expecting us.
> 2. There was no mud.



Those are both a plus.



pkondz said:


> The infernal noise machine
> jolted me out of bed at 5:15am.



Stop setting the alarm.



pkondz said:


> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?



English was not my best subject.  Could both be considered ok?



pkondz said:


> As far as I know, he doesn't have
> _any_ credit cards, let alone a VISA



Ha ha ha.....slow clap.



pkondz said:


> so we could grab
> drinks and muffins from 7-Eleven.



I would really think you would find a much better option than breakfast from 7-11.



pkondz said:


> Food & drinks in hand,
> we turned south
> and made a run for the border.



Wait - you went to 7-11 and then Taco Bell?



pkondz said:


> Because it was a Saturday,
> I had allocated at least an hour
> for the border crossing.



It's never that busy early in the morning.



pkondz said:


> We were through, start to finish,
> in under five minutes.



see?



pkondz said:


> FYI, the limit on the North side
> of the border is 70.
> But the fastest section she's been on is 60.
> North Dakota highway limit is 75.



Huh - our limit is 65.  I would love to have 75 as the limit.



pkondz said:


> I think Ruby and or Elle (or me)
> may have let out a little scream.



I think it was you.



pkondz said:


> The car started to fishtail...
> at about 73MPH.



Eek.



pkondz said:


> "Foot off the gas! Pull over!" I ordered.



Ahh...brings back memories.  Long story short - a similar comment and my reaction was to stop....in the middle of a highway.  Needless to say, I did not drive again during that vacation.



pkondz said:


> She was obviously upset and I could see
> that even _she_ wasn't sure what she'd done wrong.



Poor girl.



pkondz said:


> Unluckily, this was Ruby's car.



Sounds like Ruby is due for an upgrade.



pkondz said:


> I was a bit surprised when she said "Yes".



Way to power through.  Good for Kay.



pkondz said:


> You're thinking: "Photos! Thank God!
> Maybe he'll _shut_ up."



Um..no...we read these reports for your rambling....I mean your witty storytelling.



pkondz said:


> Ha! This is your lucky day!
> I have much more to say!



Woohoo.



pkondz said:


> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.



Perhaps a mud in/on the tire



pkondz said:


> She didn't like the first row.



I can't blame her - but for different reasons.  I like the extra leg room in the first row - but would actually prefer the second row to have under seat storage.  What I would actually prefer is first class or a private jet.



pkondz said:


> "Emerald Aisle?" I asked.



There you go with that VIP transportation everywhere you go!



pkondz said:


> For bonus points, say "yes".



Yes.



pkondz said:


>



I find the cactus flower beautiful.  When I was younger, I didn't have the same appreciation - now, I love a good hike with all the blooms.



pkondz said:


> (Do you even remember it?
> It was so long ago... way up there! ^)



Of course - root beer on tap!



pkondz said:


> Please stop farting.
> You're scaring my dog.



Um....that _was _the dog.



pkondz said:


> Both were good,
> but the former was better
> than the latter.



The latter looks a tad burnt at the ends.



pkondz said:


> Now this... _This!_
> is how one watches a movie.



I concur.



pkondz said:


> Chrystmasangel - 85
> QueenJen - 85
> Steppesister - 85



Woohoo - I'm in a three way tie for first!  Probably the only time my score will be at the top for the contest.



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?



7:15 a.m.



pkondz said:


> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?



6



pkondz said:


> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?



Um...yes...probably held one. 



pkondz said:


> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)



Guinea pig, rabbit, wallaby



pkondz said:


> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)



corn



pkondz said:


> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?



3



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?



Hide and seek?

Oh - and your drink @ CPK (where you also didn't order pizza) I believe is a 'Socialite' Cosmo  - so yeah....a girly drink.

Edited to fix a couple comments and answer a missed question.


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> They were accompanying Kay and me
> on the first leg of our trip.
> (Just curious... oh, fine.
> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



No, Kay and me is correct. You are using it in objective case. A good test is to remove the "Kay and" and if me still works, then you've used the right case. ie... "They were accompanying... me". Correct. "They were accompanying.... I". Incorrect. You're welcome. 



pkondz said:


> so he was SOL.
> (Uh... _Shoot_ Out of Luck for the uninitiated.)



Weird! I grew up learning that as, "Sorry, out of luck."



pkondz said:


> and made a run for the border.



You went to Taco Bell? huh? I thought you'd already eaten!



pkondz said:


> Just want things to go smoothly...



So you DID got to Taco Bell!



pkondz said:


> He gets down to business.



I hope he washed his hands!



pkondz said:


> We were through, start to finish,
> in under five minutes.



But, if you hadn't allowed for extra time....



pkondz said:


> FYI, the limit on the North side
> of the border is 70.
> But the fastest section she's been on is 60.
> North Dakota highway limit is 75.



Just because 75 is posted doesn't mean you have to go that fast! 



pkondz said:


> We decided to stop in Grand Forks anyway.
> Apparently, the risk of death
> loosens the bladder somewhat.
> Everyone had to go.



And oddly, it only takes a coffee for me. 



pkondz said:


> (I'm a poet and wasn't
> cognizant of the fact.)







pkondz said:


> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.



You guys were going 75 and had sweaty palms causing the steering wheel to slip. 



pkondz said:


> Kay, for whatever reason,
> chose the latter.
> (I suspect she thought she'd
> have to undress?)



Or give up the liquids she was trying to sneak in. 



pkondz said:


> MY BAG WAS FIRST!!!
> That's never happened!
> Never!!!!



I'll bet you're easy to buy a Christmas present for. 



pkondz said:


> A little big for just the two of us,
> but... I dunno.
> It just called to me.



Did she have a beautiful soprano vibrato or a sexy, smoky tenor?



pkondz said:


> For bonus points, say "yes".



YES!!!! 



pkondz said:


> Nevermind. That's just gas.



SEE?! YOU DID GO TO TACO BELL!



pkondz said:


> Guess what we had?
> No, really.
> Guess.



A Socialite Cosmo and a strawberry lemonade. 



pkondz said:


> We finished our ice cream
> and then waddled off
> back to the theatre.



... where you proceeded to have a massive gall bladder attack and had to be transported to the local ED. 



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?
> 
> 6
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
> 
> Alpaca
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
> 
> Hay
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.


He is quite the lobbyist!


----------



## rndmr2

pkondz said:


> No. Not because I was noisy
> or the infernal machine woke them up as well.
> They were accompanying Kay and me
> on the first leg of our trip.
> (Just curious... oh, fine.
> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



Not me!



pkondz said:


>



Love Root beer, there is a place near us that makes their own root beer too, this looked like a great place. We have a really great German place near us that makes great Spaetzle, my MIL makes it really good too.  



pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue.
> 
> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.



I thought maybe something in the tire or wheel mechanism (so NOT a car person, LOL)



pkondz said:


> These next photos are actually
> from the next morning.
> But they fit in nicely here,
> don't they?
> 
> For bonus points, say "yes".



YES!   Looked like a great hotel, beautiful grounds. 



pkondz said:


> Kay wanted to stop in to pick
> up some cookies she'd seen
> or heard about on the internets.
> And I wanted some OJ for the morning.
> I wound up not getting her
> what she'd originally planned on,
> (I think it was Oreo Peeps?)
> but instead got her some
> Birthday Cake Oreos.
> She was pretty happy with that.



I have had those before, they are good. They even smell good, when you open the package, My hubs got some and I could smell them from across the room, LOL.  I think they are the best of the "Special" Oreos that have been coming out lately so far, Although I saw the other day that they are coming out with COOKIE BUTTER Oreos!! Looking forward to trying those, we have recently gotten into Cookie Butter, it's really yummy.



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?-------7am
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?-------------------------------3
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?------------------yes
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)---------------goats, sheep, cows, horses
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)--------------------hay
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?---------------------from what you have said about how much Kay loves animals, I will say 4.
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?-----yes
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.-------------------great to see a new guest at the hotel


----------



## Chrystmasangel

pkondz said:


> I fell out of bed, scaring the dog,
> but not enough that she didn't insist
> on being fed.


 
When I first read this I was thinking...."Is Pkondz really referring to Kay as the dog?"   LOL then...


pkondz said:


> Of course Kay was up at some point.
> After all, she was the reason for the trip.



I realized that no, I was just way out in left field.



pkondz said:


> (Just curious... oh, fine.
> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



Not I.   I just finished an English composition class last semester.  I is smart!



pkondz said:


> And drove in the _opposite_ direction,
> straight _north_, so we could grab
> drinks and muffins from 7-Eleven.



Huh, thought I was the only crazy to do this.  Always start my trips south with going north to visit my favorite speedway.



pkondz said:


> I _am_ however, a threat
> to the Dole Whip supply.)



Aren't we all?



pkondz said:


> "Are you constipated?" He asks.
> Dang it!!! Not again!







pkondz said:


> Oh... poop.
> 
> I mean!... uh....
> 
> Crap.
> 
> Wait! No!
> 
> NEVERMIND!!!!



We get it...you can't just now. 



pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue.



Back firing from gas you got at an out of the way gas station.



pkondz said:


>



Is this for the potato sack races after breakfast?



pkondz said:


> But they fit in nicely here,
> don't they?


why sure they do! 



pkondz said:


> Guess what we had?
> No, really.
> Guess.



pink lemonade and cranberry martini!



pkondz said:


> . What time do we get up in the morning?



7:00 am



pkondz said:


> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?



6



pkondz said:


> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?



yes



pkondz said:


> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)



Alpaca



pkondz said:


> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)



Hay



pkondz said:


> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?



3



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.



Hmmm Marvins mama didn't teach him, you don't plant your feet where your breakfast goes!



pkondz said:


> Coming up: How will she handle it?



Like a trooper with tears in her eyes?  

Oh wait... that wasn't part of the questions was it.   Well darn!


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> A lady never sleeps in public and tells...



*No. But the plethora
of photos posted to 
instagram by passers by
renders it a moot point.*


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> Well, last I checked you are the one in charge of the random bonus points, so...



*Correct.
Which is why none will be given out.


Deductions on the other hand...*



Terra Nova guy said:


> And by the way, I was being so vague in my first replies that I didn't even mention your friend checking out the lobby.



*Noted. *


----------



## pkondz

rndmr2 said:


> Not me!



*Refusal to buckle under pressure!*



rndmr2 said:


> Love Root beer, there is a place near us that makes their own root beer too, this looked like a great place. We have a really great German place near us that makes great Spaetzle, my MIL makes it really good too.



*I make it too,
but not nearly often
enough for Kay's tastes. *



rndmr2 said:


> I thought maybe something in the tire or wheel mechanism (so NOT a car person, LOL)



*Something... yes.
(I think.)

I'm not a car person either.*



rndmr2 said:


> YES! Looked like a great hotel, beautiful grounds.



*Thanks!
And I was pleasantly surprised.
I wasn't expecting that at all.*



rndmr2 said:


> I have had those before, they are good. They even smell good, when you open the package, My hubs got some and I could smell them from across the room, LOL.



*Funny about smelling them
from across the room.
Did you run over?*



rndmr2 said:


> I think they are the best of the "Special" Oreos that have been coming out lately so far,



*So... She chose wisely.*



rndmr2 said:


> Although I saw the other day that they are coming out with COOKIE BUTTER Oreos!! Looking forward to trying those, we have recently gotten into Cookie Butter, it's really yummy.



*What is that???

I noticed Kay put cookie butter
on the shopping list.
I thought she meant butter,
to make cookies.*



rndmr2 said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?-------7am
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?-------------------------------3
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?------------------yes
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)---------------goats, sheep, cows, horses
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)--------------------hay
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?---------------------from what you have said about how much Kay loves animals, I will say 4.



*Noted!*



rndmr2 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?-----yes
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.-------------------great to see a new guest at the hotel



*Probably got there around the same time we did.*


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> a bit of foreshadowing here?



*Nope!
They were there and no mud.*



QueenJen said:


> Those are both a plus.







QueenJen said:


> Stop setting the alarm.



*Stop. Setting.....*


*Why didn't you tell me this earlier????*



QueenJen said:


> English was not my best subject. Could both be considered ok?



*Technically?

No.

But in real life?
For me?

Yup!*



QueenJen said:


> Ha ha ha.....slow clap.







QueenJen said:


> I would really think you would find a much better option than breakfast from 7-11.



*Oh, absolutely.
But all we really wanted were some 
drinks for the road.
But when I saw the muffins...

I thought, "What the heck."*



QueenJen said:


> Wait - you went to 7-11 and then Taco Bell?



*Had to purge the muffins*.



QueenJen said:


> It's never that busy early in the morning.



*But then they only have one lane open.
And then there's gonna be a line.*



QueenJen said:


> see?



*Fine. 
You were right.

"Don't set alarm and 
don't worry about customs
in the morning."

Got it.*



QueenJen said:


> Huh - our limit is 65. I would love to have 75 as the limit.



*Why? You're still going to 
be going 0-2 MPH anyways.

I've been on your freeways.*



QueenJen said:


> I think it was you.







QueenJen said:


> Eek.



*Pretty much.*



QueenJen said:


> Ahh...brings back memories. Long story short - a similar comment and my reaction was to stop....in the middle of a highway. Needless to say, I did not drive again during that vacation.



*So you were the one driving?
What happened?*



QueenJen said:


> Poor girl.



*Yeah. I felt badly for her.
Especially when I found out
it wasn't her fault.*



QueenJen said:


> Sounds like Ruby is due for an upgrade.



*She did!
We're taking it 
for its inaugural trip
in just a few hours.
(After I get some sleep.)*



QueenJen said:


> Way to power through. Good for Kay.



*I was impressed and proud of her.*



QueenJen said:


> Um..no...we read these reports for your rambling....I mean your witty storytelling.



*"rambling" is probably right.
"witty" is only half right.*



QueenJen said:


> Woohoo.



*Sucker for punishment??? *



QueenJen said:


> Perhaps a mud in/on the tire



*Close.... I think.*



QueenJen said:


> I can't blame her - but for different reasons. I like the extra leg room in the first row - but would actually prefer the second row to have under seat storage. What I would actually prefer is first class or a private jet.



*I never have anything to put under
the seat, which is why I prefer
the first row.*



QueenJen said:


> There you go with that VIP transportation everywhere you go!







QueenJen said:


> Yes.



*Thanks!*



QueenJen said:


> I find the cactus flower beautiful. When I was younger, I didn't have the same appreciation - now, I love a good hike with all the blooms.



*I was exactly the same.
Had no interest in flowers whatsoever.*



QueenJen said:


> Of course - root beer on tap!



* Good memory.
It was so long ago.*



QueenJen said:


> Um....that _was _the dog.



*Bad dog!! Bad!!*



QueenJen said:


> The latter looks a tad burnt at the ends.



*Yes.*



QueenJen said:


> I concur.



*It was really nice!
I wish we had those here.*



QueenJen said:


> Woohoo - I'm in a three way tie for first! Probably the only time my score will be at the top for the contest.



*Guess you'll find out
when the next update
comes out.*



QueenJen said:


> 7:15 a.m.
> 
> 6
> 
> Um...yes...probably held one.
> 
> Guinea pig, rabbit, wallaby
> 
> corn
> 
> 3



*Noted!*



QueenJen said:


> Hide and seek?



*Peekaboo!*



QueenJen said:


> Oh - and your drink @ CPK (where you also didn't order pizza) I believe is a 'Socialite' Cosmo - so yeah....a girly drink.



*You're the 2nd or 3rd person 
to say it was a Cosmo.
So I'm going to say... yes.

I prefer girly drinks. *


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> No, Kay and me is correct. You are using it in objective case. A good test is to remove the "Kay and" and if me still works, then you've used the right case. ie... "They were accompanying... me". Correct. "They were accompanying.... I". Incorrect. You're welcome.



*Yes. That is correct.
So sayeth I.*



Steppesister said:


> Weird! I grew up learning that as, "Sorry, out of luck."



*I learned it as something
that can't be written
on a family board.

So I used "shoot".*



Steppesister said:


> You went to Taco Bell? huh? I thought you'd already eaten!



*Still hungry.
But it passed.*



Steppesister said:


> So you DID got to Taco Bell!







Steppesister said:


> I hope he washed his hands!



*I frequently have that
effect on people.*



Steppesister said:


> But, if you hadn't allowed for extra time....



*Then it woulda been two
hours at the border.*



Steppesister said:


> Just because 75 is posted doesn't mean you have to go that fast!



*Correct.
You have to go faster.
At least I do.

And from what I've read...

So do you.*



Steppesister said:


> And oddly, it only takes a coffee for me.



*Noted.
Next time we tour Disney together
we can be more efficient
if I knock that cup out of your hand.*



Steppesister said:


> You guys were going 75 and had sweaty palms causing the steering wheel to slip.



*Interesting theory.
Valid.*



Steppesister said:


> Or give up the liquids she was trying to sneak in.



*I once saw someone try to sneak
an entire bottle of maple syrup
past security.*



Steppesister said:


> I'll bet you're easy to buy a Christmas present for.



*As long as I'm first!!*



Steppesister said:


> Did she have a beautiful soprano vibrato or a sexy, smoky tenor?



*Actually croaked like a frog.
But who doesn't like frogs?*



Steppesister said:


> YES!!!!



*Thanks!!*



Steppesister said:


> SEE?! YOU DID GO TO TACO BELL!







Steppesister said:


> A Socialite Cosmo and a strawberry lemonade.



*Another vote for Cosmo.
It's obviously what it must be, then.*





Steppesister said:


> ... where you proceeded to have a massive gall bladder attack and had to be transported to the local ED.



*Nope.
I'd miss the movie.*



Steppesister said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?
> 
> 6
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
> 
> Alpaca
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
> 
> Hay
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?
> 
> 4



*Noted!*



Steppesister said:


> He is quite the lobbyist!



*Oooh.... good one. *


----------



## pkondz

*All I have time for right now.
Heading down to the US
for a couple days R n R.

See ya!*


----------



## juniorbugman

Have a great time


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> No. But the plethora
> of photos posted to
> instagram by passers by
> renders it a moot point.


Dang it, I really _must _learn to be more discreet about that.


----------



## rndmr2

Hope you have a great trip! 



pkondz said:


> What is that???
> 
> I noticed Kay put cookie butter
> on the shopping list.
> I thought she meant butter,
> to make cookies.



It's like Peanut Butter but made with these cinnamon/spice cookies (pretty sure it is Speculoos cookies).  I first heard of it online somewhere, probably on Facebook and never could find it anywhere, but then we found it at Aldi's. I have recently found it at Wal-Mart, too. It's good in sandwiches, on crackers, I like it with pretzels, really good, it's not a strong cinnamon/spice flavor but really good.


----------



## Steppesister

Forgot the answer to #1

7:15

Subject to change given some thought, but had to make sure I got something in.


----------



## Steppesister

Forgot the answer to #1

7:15

Subject to change given some thought, but had to make sure I got something in.


----------



## MHSweb79

Not going to enter the contest (I like to see how many points I get inadvertantly) but I wanted to chime in anyway. 

My dad used to make root beer when I was a kid and there is nothing like it. It required yeast and would have to sit for several days to proof and get fizzy. Every once in a while we'd hear a BANG! in the basement and wonder if Ma had taken a shot at Pa again. (Just kidding- the bottles would explode and the cat would run away. Good times, good times.)


----------



## QueenJen

pkondz said:


> They were there



I think things may have changed since.



pkondz said:


> *Why didn't you tell me this earlier????*



You didn't ask.



pkondz said:


> I've _been_ on your freeways.



True - but we can get some good speed going on our toll roads.  Interestingly enough (to me), my best mpg has been 26.7 (I've had my car since Jan).  Yesterday, I hit 28.2 mpg traveling about 75 mph on a local freeway.  Speeding...yes....also going with the flow of traffic.



pkondz said:


> So _you_ were the one driving?



Yes.



pkondz said:


> What happened?



My dad was able to transition into 'calm dad' mode long enough to convince me to start driving again and exit the highway.  I'm pretty sure I was on the receiving end of a behind chewing after pulling over.



pkondz said:


> *Sucker for punishment??? *



How'd ya know?  Oh that's right....still reading.



pkondz said:


> I never have anything to put under
> the seat, which is why I prefer
> the first row.



Time for a murse (man purse)


----------



## natebenma

Long time- no see! 

I truly enjoy your trip reports, even the ones that I get so hopelessly behind on that I don't finish. 

Sorry about that!

I have not read ahead, so I don't know if your next post has the answers, so I will attempt some guesses. Love the multiple choice format!

Contest!!

1. What time do we leave?

5 am

2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?

Fly-  trick question- someone else (DW?) drives?

3. What one specific question am I
asked by the US border guard?
(Bonus question for my long time readers.)

Do you ever smile? 

4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.

Thin Mints


5. We go out for dinner of course.
What gets Kay excited?
The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.

Décor


6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
Ice cream, donuts, pie.

Did you already finish off the cookies???

Ice Cream

7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan

Logan


8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating

Reclining Seats


----------



## natebenma

pkondz said:


> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



Definitely Kay and me



pkondz said:


> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.



I was going to go with a political answer about needing to adjust to compensate for the jerks who are too far one side, but no religion or politics on the DIS.

_Two_ tires with low air pressure?



Your lunch stop sounds fabulous.  Fresh brewed root-beer is the best.





pkondz said:


> We approached security.
> Kay always seems to get Pre-check.



My 16 year old younger son always gets precheck as well.



pkondz said:


> MY BAG WAS FIRST!!!
> That's never happened!
> Never!!!!






Conte





pkondz said:


> For bonus points, say "yes".



I just said "Yes"  but I don't know if you heard me?


Contest:

1. What time do we get up in the morning?

7 am

2. We get to the petting zoo!
How many capybaras are there?
0? 3? 6? 12?

3


3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?

Yes

4. Name at least one other animal
that can be found at this zoo.
(Private zoo in their backyard.
Picking capybara gets you zero points.)

Goats.  Also chickens, dogs, donkey.  


5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
What does she feed it?
Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)

Goats eat oats


6. How many hours are we there?
1? 2? 3? 4?

3

Bonus: Did you see it?
Try to be vague.
I'll let you know if you're
too vague


Not yet.  Going back...

??? interesting place for cup holders?


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

pkondz said:


> *It's not like I can go down there
> and give you a stern talking to.*



I meannnnn......we'd feed you ice cream again.



pkondz said:


> *Is that what you call Spanish?
> Huh.*



No Comment.



pkondz said:


> I was coerced!



Wait, hang on. Having flashbacks to high school church camp.



pkondz said:


> *Can you PM me your address?
> Don't think I have it.*



Done! (or, will be once I finish typing my replies)



pkondz said:


> *Weirds you out?
> Lady, that's weird.*



Not the idea of them. The taste. It's too much like toothpaste and chocolate at the same time.



pkondz said:


> It's a plot against Annie!



I can believe it.



pkondz said:


> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



Nope. Because you wouldn't say "to accompany I." Unless you're feeling particularly fancy that morning.



pkondz said:


> We were through, start to finish,
> in under five minutes.



Because really, how many people are dying to cross the border in North Dakota?



pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.



It's all part of the government conspiracy to bring everyone to the left!!!!!!!!!!!

Past that, my first thoughts would be alignment or power steering fluid. But keep in mind I look under the hood with Joe and contribute "Yep, still got an engine and a battery. We're good"



pkondz said:


> MY BAG WAS FIRST!!!



Holy moley! How in the world did that happen????



pkondz said:


> For bonus points, say "yes".



Yes.



pkondz said:


> Please stop farting.
> You're scaring my dog.



But does she still want food?



pkondz said:


> and Thin Mints in hand
> (Sorry @SoccerDogWithEars !)



Sigh. I'm hurt and betrayed.
But. Since you're sending me chocolate.
I think I can find it in my heart to be magnanimous and forgive you.



pkondz said:


> Her eyes lit up.
> "Ohmagosh, that waiter is so hot."



Oh I remember those days.



pkondz said:


> an entire large brownie
> and dumped it on the ice cream,
> before chopping it up
> and mixing it in.



Two words. Brownie Batter. There's a reason it's my go-to flavor



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?



Hmm....8:24



pkondz said:


> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?



0. You were foreboding earlier for a reason.



pkondz said:


> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?



Yes. Probably their pet dog or something



pkondz said:


> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)



Llama/Alpaca



pkondz said:


> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)



Hay.
I did, in my head though, go "F-f-f-f-f-f-f-f"



pkondz said:


> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?



2.

I'll have to go back about the seeing it, because, you know, black x's and all.


----------



## cinderkelly

HOLD ON!!!! Am I hallucinating?????? Have I missed some big amazing piece of news?  I see your new vacation ticker is remarkably similar to @Steppesister AND MINE!!!


----------



## Steppesister

cinderkelly said:


> HOLD ON!!!! Am I hallucinating?????? Have I missed some big amazing piece of news?  I see your new vacation ticker is remarkably similar to @Steppesister AND MINE!!!



Hey There!

I will be there from the 12th-18th. And have a pretty packed schedule.  And I know we've been trying to find a time to Meet. Let's keep talking! (Yes, I owe you a PM!) I don't know PK's dates for sure, but maybe we can find a time for all of meet up??


----------



## Mac Brew

Hi Pkondz
                  Nice start to your report. I think that I would go with me and I instead of I and me.I think that I get a bonus point for that speaking of bonus points here's a Yes from me. I seen it but as I am not alowed to say where I seen it I don't know how you can know for sure that I atualy seen it in a !!!!!! !!!!!!!!. I suspect that you could have had a binding brake pad on that wheel that eventually freed it's self after a few uses of your brake's. Answers coming up.

1:- 07:00 For your get up time.
2:- 12 Capybarers remember this is a auto spell checker.Not my fault if it can't spell Capybarers properly
3:-  Yes peting allowed
4:- Rabites, mercats,Miny horse and who can forget the obligatory python to hold.
5:-   Hay for the food
 6:-  There for 3 hours
        Go with the flow for the drinks just because of the colors  Strawberry Di query for the alcoholic one and strawberry lemonade for the tall glass one..


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Finally had a moment to get over here and read the update!



pkondz said:


> What a Jerk



I saw I was tagged in this one, and then when I read the title, I thought, "It figures." 



pkondz said:


> I found out three things.
> 1. They were still expecting us.
> 2. There was no mud.
> 3. Well... I'll reserve comment on this
> until the next update.



3. There were no animals!



pkondz said:


> (Just curious... oh, fine.
> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



Nope.  I'm no grammar Nazi, but I believe "me" is appropriate there.  Because I talk English good.



pkondz said:


> Kay and I were flying to Phoenix
> out of Hector International Airport
> in Fargo , ND with Allegiant airline.
> A three hour drive straight south.
> Drive a few more hours and you hit...
> 
> Florida.



Which is slightly more exciting than North Dakota.



pkondz said:


> He does have his Canadian citizenship...
> but after a few questions,
> it turns out he wouldn't be allowed
> into the US without a Visa.
> 
> As far as I know, he doesn't have
> _any_ credit cards, let alone a VISA,
> so he was SOL.



You'd think he could at least get in with an American Express.



pkondz said:


> Food & drinks in hand,
> we turned south
> and made a run for the border.



But you just went to 7-11.  Why go to Taco Bell?



pkondz said:


> The border guard looks at the passports...
> and then at me.
> The moment of truth!
> Am I a threat to national security?



Depends on who you ask.



pkondz said:


> "Are you constipated?" He asks.
> Dang it!!! Not again!



Not after that Taco Bell trip!



pkondz said:


> "What did they do wrong
> that you're not taking the whole family?"



 I didn't know border security guards were allowed to have a personality.



pkondz said:


> Because it was a Saturday,
> I had allocated at least an hour
> for the border crossing.
> 
> Long lines, hundreds of people in cars.
> Heck, hundreds of _cars._
> 
> We were through, start to finish,
> in under five minutes.



Yet another example of efficient American government operations.



pkondz said:


> FYI, the limit on the North side
> of the border is 70.
> But the fastest section she's been on is 60.
> North Dakota highway limit is 75.



Thank goodness.  They could bump it up to 100 and you still wouldn't get through the state fast enough.



pkondz said:


> The car started to fishtail...
> at about 73MPH.



 That's...uh...not good.



pkondz said:


> <JERK!!>
> The wheel suddenly turned about a quarter turn to the left!
> What the heck!?!?



I can see where that would be greatly alarming.  


I mean, YIKES!!!



pkondz said:


> Something is very, very wrong.
> (See how I figured that out?
> I coulda been a mechanic!)



You didn't get the undercoating from the dealer when you bought it, did you?  Everyone thinks that's just a useless add-on...



pkondz said:


> To say I was worried about our flight
> is an understatement.
> To say I was worried about _catching_
> that flight while my wife and daughter
> tried to drive... _this_ home...
> worried me even more.



Yeah, that would definitely be on my mind the whole way.  Ruby is brave for deciding to drive all the way back!



pkondz said:


> But then a miracle occurred.
> After that 40 miles....
> It stopped.
> The jerking, I mean.
> The _car_ kept going.



Well, thank goodness for that.



pkondz said:


> I kept thinking.
> "This isn't the one I want,
> it's the next one."
> Until the "next" one
> became the "last" one.



D'oh.  



pkondz said:


> We pulled into Fargo around lunch time
> and headed straight for...
> The Wurst Bier Hall.
> (Sound familiar @Captain_Oblivious ?)










pkondz said:


> Riiiiight about now...
> You're thinking: "Photos! Thank God!
> Maybe he'll _shut_ up."



I wasn't thinking that.  I'm pretty sure @afwdwfan was, though.



pkondz said:


> One of the best things about this place
> (for those of us who don't drink beer.
> Which in my family is... everyone.)
> is that this place has _amazing_ root beer.
> 
> On tap!



 Unfortunately, it doesn't last very long.



pkondz said:


> Another thing this place has is...
> good food!
> 
> Which... being a restaurant, is a plus.



That place was pretty awesome.



pkondz said:


> While I decided to try a
> Rabbit, Rattlesnake and Jalapeno sausage



Adventurous!  If it was the rabbit from Monty Python, that whole sandwich could kill you.



pkondz said:


> That warm potato salad.
> Wow! and Yum!



Didn't try that on our visit.  But I know from experience that warm German potato salad is pretty awesome.



pkondz said:


> Ruby drove off without so much
> as a fare-thee-well.
> Like me, she was a bit worried
> about the three hour drive home.



So...call me?



pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue.
> 
> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.



I would think it would be worse than just being out of alignment.  I'm thinking one of the tires either had a bent rim or uneven wear.  It might have been full of air, but a bad spot would still throw off the steering.



pkondz said:


> She went through while I had to
> strip almost naked
> (well, shoes and belt...
> but if that belt had been _really _necessary,
> the naked part would've followed.)



Thanks for the mental image.



pkondz said:


> Going through the blow-up stuff detector,
> the guard paused to pat down...
> my ankle.
> 
> What?



You had one of those cool spy holsters??



pkondz said:


> Five minutes later,
> after having exhausted all that
> Hector International Airport had to offer,
> we parked our butts at the gate to wait.



Did you visit BOTH shops?



pkondz said:


> Kay was _not_ happy.
> She didn't like the first row.
> She felt like people boarding
> were looking at her.



Sigh.  Dads can never win.



pkondz said:


> MY BAG WAS FIRST!!!
> That's never happened!
> Never!!!!



 Buy a lottery ticket!



pkondz said:


> Kay looked at me with _that_ look.
> You know. The one every parent gets.
> "Daddy... _Do_ something."
> 
> So I did.
> I walked past the sweating,
> despairing mass of humanity
> and marched right up to the desk.
> "Emerald Aisle?" I asked.
> The harried clerk pointed to the left
> and said: "Through those doors, turn right."



Wow.  Way to come through in the clutch!  I withdraw the "dads never win" comment.



pkondz said:


> It did! I pressed the button
> on a random key fob
> and I coulda _sworn_ I heard
> "Pkooooondz!"



Are you sure it didn't say, "Hey jerk!  I won't jerk."



pkondz said:


> I had started to dump stuff
> before I remembered
> my DIS obligations.
> Mea Culpa.
> I'm pretty sure that's Latin for
> "Sorry, not really sorry."



Sounds about right.  It's a hotel room.  We've seen hotel rooms.



pkondz said:


> These next photos are actually
> from the next morning.
> But they fit in nicely here,
> don't they?
> 
> For bonus points, say "yes".



Yes.  Mm-hmm.  For sure. 



pkondz said:


>



Hey, this looks familiar to me.



pkondz said:


> (Do you even remember it?
> It was so long ago... way up there! ^)



Of course I remember!  How could I forget sausages and homemade root beer??



pkondz said:


> Nevermind. That's just gas.
> 
> 
> Please stop farting.
> You're scaring my dog.



Well, stop pulling my finger.



pkondz said:


> I wound up not getting her
> what she'd originally planned on,
> (I think it was Oreo Peeps?)










pkondz said:


> The only way to escape was to
> succumb to their demands
> and buy some delicious cookies.
> So Birthday Cake Oreos
> and Thin Mints in hand
> (Sorry @SoccerDogWithEars !)
> we managed to extricate ourselves
> from their grasp and their tempting wares.



Thin Mints are a far, far better choice there.  They keep reducing the size of the box every year, though.  Soon you'll get like 3 cookies in there.



pkondz said:


> Once we were seated,
> Kay sat up a little straighter.
> Her eyes lit up.
> "Ohmagosh, that waiter is so hot."
> 
> Her tastes differ from mine.
> I only thought he was 'just okay'.







pkondz said:


> Guess what we had?
> No, really.
> Guess.



Uh...strawberry lemonade and...I dunno, I'm not up on fruity cocktails.  Some kind of martini?



pkondz said:


> She's a weird kid.
> She _hates_ almost any berry.
> But loves asparagus and broccoli.



I just...I dunno.  Is she from earth?  You're sure?



pkondz said:


> I ordered Jambalaya fettuccine
> because Jambalaya is a creole
> word that translates to:
> "Dang! This is some _fine_ food!"



I always wondered about that!



pkondz said:


> Kay picked birthday cake ice cream
> with a brownie.
> You know. For health reasons.
> 
> Mine.
> 
> She would've killed me
> if I didn't let her.







pkondz said:


> Ahhhhhh.....
> Now this... _This!_
> is how one watches a movie.



And if the movie is crappy, you can take a nap!



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?



8:00.



pkondz said:


> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?



Um...I'll go with 3. That seems like an expensive animal to take care of.



pkondz said:


> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?



Of course!  It's a petting zoo.



pkondz said:


> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)



Something tells me there is a lemur there.  And a paca or two.



pkondz said:


> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)



Lettuce.  Unless she's having an old friend for dinner.



pkondz said:


> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?



I'll say 3.  Two seems more than reasonable, but she does have that zealous animal love going.



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.



Your alter-ego seems to be hoping they serve a free breakfast.


----------



## afwdwfan

pkondz said:


> What a Jerk


That's what most people say about you... 



pkondz said:


> The petting zoo that I was taking Kay to,
> is run by a husband and wife.
> I'd talked to the owner,
> and when I told her when we'd be there,
> she'd made a comment:
> "We shouldn't have any mud by then."


No mud?  Screw that!  What's a petting zoo without mud?  



pkondz said:


> So after a few days, I phoned.
> I found out three things.
> 1. They were still expecting us.
> 2. There was no mud.
> 3. Well... I'll reserve comment on this
> until the next update.


NO!!!!  Cruel teaser! 



pkondz said:


> (Just curious... oh, fine.
> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)


Nope.  Me all the way. 



pkondz said:


> "Where are you going?"
> "Well.... I and my younger daughter
> are heading to Phoenix and then LA,
> while my wife and older daughter
> are going to Fargo and then returning
> back to Winnipeg later today."
> 
> 
> He looks at us for a second.
> 
> "What did they do wrong
> that you're not taking the whole family?"


 



pkondz said:


> "Okay." I thought. "Getting settled.
> Still... better not do that at high speed!"
> 45... 50... 55... <JERK!>
> What the?
> I quickly glanced at her
> and she seemed composed.
> 55... 55... 60... 70... <JERK!>
> I think Ruby and or Elle (or me)
> may have let out a little scream.
> The car started to fishtail...
> at about 73MPH.
> "Foot off the gas! Pull over!" I ordered.
> I don't remember if
> I grabbed the steering wheel.
> I may have.
> Or she may have gotten it under
> control quickly enough
> that I didn't have to.


Gotta learn those drifting skills early!  



pkondz said:


> Something is very, very wrong.
> (See how I figured that out?
> I coulda been a mechanic!)


U iz smrt.  



pkondz said:


> My intent was to get to a garage in Grand Forks.
> To say I was worried about our flight
> is an understatement.
> To say I was worried about _catching_
> that flight while my wife and daughter
> tried to drive... _this_ home...
> worried me even more.
> 
> But then a miracle occurred.
> After that 40 miles....
> It stopped.
> The jerking, I mean.
> The _car_ kept going.
> The jerk behind the wheel
> was greatly relieved...
> and a little bit doubtful
> that it wouldn't start up again.


Yeah.  Mechanical problems usually do heal themselves after a couple of miles.  



pkondz said:


> Riiiiight about now...
> You're thinking: "Photos! Thank God!
> Maybe he'll _shut_ up."


Finally!



pkondz said:


> (I'm a poet and wasn't
> cognizant of the fact.)






pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue.
> 
> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.


Clearly, some highway engineer screwed up and the pavement on the highway was uneven causing the wheel to jerk quickly as you hit those spots.  I blame @Captain_Oblivious 

But probably something wrong with the tire... broken cords or something.  Maybe a bulge that you didn't see because you didn't look closely enough.  Possibly even the alignment bolts came loose and allowed the suspension to shift.  I'm guessing a broken tie rod or ball joint isn't the cause because Ruby would have had her hands full getting back home.  



pkondz said:


> I promised that for the
> return trip to Fargo,
> we would _definitely_ not sit
> in the front row.
> 
> Easy enough promise to make,
> considering we weren't _making_
> a return trip to Fargo.


That's just evil.  Funny.  But evil.  



pkondz said:


> MY BAG WAS FIRST!!!
> That's never happened!
> Never!!!!






pkondz said:


> For bonus points, say "yes".


Yes



pkondz said:


> You're scaring my dog.


And the dog is STILL hungry.  



pkondz said:


> "Ohmagosh, that waiter is so hot."
> 
> Her tastes differ from mine.
> I only thought he was 'just okay'.


Have you ever taken her to Via Napoli?  Because I seem to keep hearing similar things about that place.  Right, @Steppesister ?



pkondz said:


> I ordered Jambalaya fettuccine
> because Jambalaya is a creole
> word that translates to:
> "Dang! This is some _fine_ food!"


Because what else would you eat at "California Pizza Kitchen???" 



pkondz said:


> Kay picked birthday cake ice cream


Something tells me she likes birthday cake flavored snacks.  



pkondz said:


> "Kay!" I cried. "Push your button!"
> (She will push _my_ buttons later
> in the trip.)


That's what kids are for.  



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?


The butt crack of dawn.  Or 7.  



pkondz said:


> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?


Too many?  Is that an option?  Um... 6



pkondz said:


> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?


Does a bear crap in the woods?  Yes!  



pkondz said:


> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)


Their dog. 



pkondz said:


> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)


hay



pkondz said:


> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?


4  It could probably be done in an hour, but you're taking Kay, so...  



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.


Lobby photobomb. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I wasn't thinking that. I'm pretty sure @afwdwfan was, though.


----------



## franandaj

Holy crap! I take a few days off the DIS and you've got four more pages! I will be back to reply but I can't do it quite yet. I've been busy with out of town guests keeping them entertained at a local attraction. Perhaps you are familiar with it. They leave tomorrow so perhaps by then. I will get back to normal life.


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

Oh wow - apparently the DIS does not know to alert me to new trip reports that it should know by now that I like to read!












Been busy with RL - emergency dental surgery for puppy. He's cute, but pretty dumb... He is very upset anytime DD19 or I leave the house, and in his panic and jumping at the screen door he hooked a tooth on said screen and surprise Saturday emergency $800 dental surgery! I guess now his future in the movies is doomed... And yes, he is still jumping at the door every time we leave!



pkondz said:


> And for bonus points...
> How many of you had to Google
> "Sauve qui peut"???



Yup, googled to make sure that it was what I thought...



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we leave?





pkondz said:


> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?





pkondz said:


> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)





pkondz said:


> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.





pkondz said:


> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.





pkondz said:


> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.





pkondz said:


> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan





pkondz said:


> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating.








Drat! 



pkondz said:


> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



Not me!



pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue.



I am too tired and I don't speak car, so absolutely no idea!



pkondz said:


> For bonus points, say "yes".



Yes!  Gonna take me a lot of bonus points to make up for lost time, lol



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?



8:15



pkondz said:


> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?



6



pkondz said:


> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?



Yes



pkondz said:


> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)



Bunnies



pkondz said:


> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)



Corn



pkondz said:


> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?



3



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.



Ugh, took me many tries. He looks angry at me, but maybe I'm just projecting?


----------



## Mrs T 2009

1. 8am

2. 6

3. of course! yes

4. goat

5.  Oats
though, Fava beans (with a nice Chianti) sounds yumm lol

6.  3


Bonus: Did you see it?
yes.. checking out the lobby? or laying in wait of certain guests? haha

yay for first bag off the plane, but then it's always inevitable to have to wait for any other ones. haha 

and "yes" - I honestly remember only to say yes for bonus points- not why lol


----------



## pkondz

*Hi kids! Back from the deep south.
You know... Minnesota.

Back to shout-outs!*


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> When I first read this I was thinking...."Is Pkondz really referring to Kay as the dog?" LOL then...



*No. I feed her.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> I realized that no, I was just way out in left field.



*How's the weather over there?*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Not I. I just finished an English composition class last semester. I is smart!



*You is!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Huh, thought I was the only crazy to do this. Always start my trips south with going north to visit my favorite speedway.



*Favourite speedway?
Can you explain that?*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Aren't we all?



*Well....

Yeah. Pretty much!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> We get it...you can't just now.



*I AM NOT CONST....

oh, nevermind.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Back firing from gas you got at an out of the way gas station.



*I'm glad you didn't say it
was me with the gas.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Is this for the potato sack races after breakfast?



*All the finer hotels have them. *



Chrystmasangel said:


> why sure they do!



*Thanks!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> pink lemonade and cranberry martini!



*I think the alcoholic type one
was a cosmo.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> 7:00 am
> 
> 6
> 
> yes
> 
> Alpaca
> 
> Hay
> 
> 3



*Noted!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Hmmm Marvins mama didn't teach him, you don't plant your feet where your breakfast goes!



*Rude. No?*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Like a trooper with tears in her eyes?
> 
> Oh wait... that wasn't part of the questions was it. Well darn!



*We'll see if you're prophetic
or not in the next update. *


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Have a great time


*Thanks! It was a nice little getaway.*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Dang it, I really _must _learn to be more discreet about that.


*Discretion is the better part of napping.


Or something like that.*


----------



## pkondz

rndmr2 said:


> Hope you have a great trip!



*Thanks! It was nice. *



rndmr2 said:


> It's like Peanut Butter but made with these cinnamon/spice cookies (pretty sure it is Speculoos cookies). I first heard of it online somewhere, probably on Facebook and never could find it anywhere, but then we found it at Aldi's. I have recently found it at Wal-Mart, too. It's good in sandwiches, on crackers, I like it with pretzels, really good, it's not a strong cinnamon/spice flavor but really good.



*Huh. Now I know.
Thanks!

Guess I'll have to see if
I can find some around here.*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Forgot the answer to #1
> 
> 7:15
> 
> Subject to change given some thought, but had to make sure I got something in.


*Noted!*


----------



## pkondz

MHSweb79 said:


> Not going to enter the contest (I like to see how many points I get inadvertantly) but I wanted to chime in anyway.



*No problem!
The contest is there for those who want....
And for those who don't...
You can watch the others.

*



MHSweb79 said:


> My dad used to make root beer when I was a kid and there is nothing like it. It required yeast and would have to sit for several days to proof and get fizzy.



*mmmmm....

It must've been delicious!
Tell me it was!*



MHSweb79 said:


> Every once in a while we'd hear a BANG! in the basement and wonder if Ma had taken a shot at Pa again.







MHSweb79 said:


> (Just kidding- the bottles would explode and the cat would run away. Good times, good times.)




*Poor cat....

But.... hilarious!*


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> I think things may have changed since.



*Doesn't matter.
Because I'm not there, now!*



QueenJen said:


> You didn't ask.



*Silly me.

But... anticipate my needs!!*



QueenJen said:


> True - but we can get some good speed going on our toll roads. Interestingly enough (to me), my best mpg has been 26.7 (I've had my car since Jan). Yesterday, I hit 28.2 mpg traveling about 75 mph on a local freeway. Speeding...yes....also going with the flow of traffic.



*Huh!
You'd think you'd have worse mileage.
What car did you get?*



QueenJen said:


> My dad was able to transition into 'calm dad' mode long enough to convince me to start driving again and exit the highway. I'm pretty sure I was on the receiving end of a behind chewing after pulling over.



*"behind chewing"*





QueenJen said:


> How'd ya know? Oh that's right....still reading.



*See? *



QueenJen said:


> Time for a murse (man purse)



*Mope!
I mean... Nope!

I will freely admit to having
worn a fanny pack on
a couple of Disney trips.

YEARS AGO. 

But not now.
<shudder>*


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> Long time- no see!



*Dee!!!
 to the TR!! 
Missed you!
How are the goats?*



natebenma said:


> I truly enjoy your trip reports, even the ones that I get so hopelessly behind on that I don't finish.
> 
> Sorry about that!



*No worries. 
Life. I get it.*



natebenma said:


> I have not read ahead, so I don't know if your next post has the answers, so I will attempt some guesses. Love the multiple choice format!



*You're welcome. *



natebenma said:


> 1. What time do we leave?
> 
> 5 am
> 
> 2. Do I drive? Fly? Both? Neither?
> 
> Fly- trick question- someone else (DW?) drives?
> 
> 3. What one specific question am I
> asked by the US border guard?
> (Bonus question for my long time readers.)
> 
> Do you ever smile?
> 
> 4. We buy Girl Guide cookies. What kind?
> Tagalongs, Thin Mints, Savannah Smiles.
> 
> Thin Mints
> 
> 
> 5. We go out for dinner of course.
> What gets Kay excited?
> The décor, the cute waiter, her favourite dish.
> 
> Décor
> 
> 
> 6. What treat do Kay and I have later?
> Ice cream, donuts, pie.
> 
> Did you already finish off the cookies???
> 
> Ice Cream
> 
> 7. We go see a movie that night. Which?
> Beauty and the Beast, Ghost in the Shell, Logan
> 
> Logan
> 
> 
> 8. What is it about the theatre that gets us excited?
> D Box seats, reclining seats with foot-rests, reserved seating
> 
> Reclining Seats



*Noted.
Your score: 45 points*.



natebenma said:


> Definitely Kay and me



*Definitely. *



natebenma said:


> I was going to go with a political answer about needing to adjust to compensate for the jerks who are too far one side, but no religion or politics on the DIS.



* Not bad!*



natebenma said:


> _Two_ tires with low air pressure?



*Two for the price of one!*



natebenma said:


> Your lunch stop sounds fabulous. Fresh brewed root-beer is the best.



*Sooooo good.
Had some on Sunday.
Yum!*



natebenma said:


> My 16 year old younger son always gets precheck as well.



*Wonder how that happens?*



natebenma said:


> I just said "Yes" but I don't know if you heard me?



*Sure!*



natebenma said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 
> 7 am
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
> 
> Yes
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
> 
> Goats. Also chickens, dogs, donkey.
> 
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
> 
> Goats eat oats
> 
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?
> 
> 3



*Noted!*



natebenma said:


> Not yet. Going back...
> 
> ??? interesting place for cup holders?



*Hmmmm... too vague. 
Explain a bit more or PM me. *


----------



## chunkymonkey

Wow what an update! And what a journey! Nice hotel, good food, a good start. Cute waiter is a plus, although when food is in front of me, I usually don't notice such things.

I'm still reeling from my 80 points!! Beginners luck, I'm sure.

*1. What time do we get up in the morning? 
*
7am

*2. We get to the petting zoo!*
*How many capybaras are there?*
*0? 3? 6? 12?
*
6

*3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?*

Yes

*4. Name at least one other animal*
*that can be found at this zoo.*
*(Private zoo in their backyard.*
*Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
*
Alpaca


*5. Kay gets to feed a critter.*
*What does she feed it?*
*Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
*
Oats?

*6. How many hours are we there?*
*1? 2? 3? 4?*

3

*Bonus: Did you see it?*
*Try to be vague.*
*I'll let you know if you're*
*too vague.*

I didn't see IT because I am scared of clowns.


----------



## QueenJen

pkondz said:


> What car did you get?



Stingray



pkondz said:


> I will freely admit to having
> worn a fanny pack on
> a couple of Disney trips.



Hey - they're back in style now.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Yep...
This was a bit of a long chapter.
(Good but longish)

Which means that now you get to suffer through a long set of utterly pointless replies...
Posted by a complete idiot....

Should'a considered that might happen, huh? 





pkondz said:


> *So after a few days, I phoned.
> I found out three things.
> 1. They were still expecting us.
> 2. There was no mud.
> 3. Well... I'll reserve comment on this
> until the next update. *


Dun Dun Duuuunnnnn…





Sounds right ominous
(of course, in a perfect world, that gif would have been a capybara rather than a prairie dog, but my world ain’t perfect very often).




pkondz said:


> *The infernal noise machine
> jolted me out of bed at 5:15am. *


We refer to our infernal noise machine as “Satin’s Minion”




pkondz said:


> * (Just curious... oh, fine.
> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)*


Was thinking about going off on a diatribe related to “English Teachers”, steel rulers, permanent disfigurement, and ongoing nightmares, but instead I’ll just say…

“me” sounds better, so I don’t care what the rule may or may not be.




pkondz said:


> *Drive a few more hours and you hit...
> 
> Florida. *


Your definition of “a few” seems to vary just a smidgen from mine.
Would that be an exchange rate thing or and metric conversion thing?




pkondz said:


> *But her boyfriend is
> originally from Columbia.
> He does have his Canadian citizenship...
> but after a few questions,
> it turns out he wouldn't be allowed
> into the US without a Visa. *


On behalf of my Nation, I’d like to say…









pkondz said:


> *As far as I know, he doesn't have
> any credit cards, let alone a VISA, *









Just as well…
His credit info would have been scooped up by the Equfax hack if he did.




pkondz said:


> *Food & drinks in hand,
> we turned south
> and made a run for the border. *


So…
7/11 food = Taco Bell food
(actually, that sounds about right, don’t it?)




pkondz said:


> *Am I a threat to national security? *


Probably…

I am, and you’re collaborating with me, so…




pkondz said:


> *He gets down to business.
> (Since he assumed I didn't have to.
> I kinda felt like he gave me the bum's rush.) *


I’ll be here all week…
Try the borscht!




pkondz said:


> *Once inside the US,
> I parked the car
> so we could use your
> wonderful American plumbing. *











pkondz said:


> *North Dakota highway limit is 75. *


Apparently, I need to spend some time driving in North Dakota…




pkondz said:


> *Something is very, very wrong.
> (See how I figured that out?
> I coulda been a mechanic!) *


Well, a lot of mechanics are jerks…
Just ask Tom & Ray.

(well, you can’t ask Ray any more unfortunately, but Tom will back me up on this one)




pkondz said:


> *Luckily, I always carry a tire pressure gauge.
> Unluckily, this was Ruby's car.
> She doesn't. *


so much for being prepared.




pkondz said:


> *I discussed the situation with Ruby.
> We decided
> (i.e. She told me.) *


You have learned well over the years…




pkondz said:


> *We decided to stop in Grand Forks anyway.
> Apparently, the risk of death
> loosens the bladder somewhat.
> Everyone had to go. *


Better than if no one needed to…
_any more…_




pkondz said:


> *Of course, I missed the exit.
> Exits... plural.
> All of them. *











pkondz said:


> *I (not without some hesitation)
> turned to Kay and asked if she wanted
> to try driving again?
> 
> I was a bit surprised when she said "Yes".*


Well, it didn’t turn out to be her, so it’s both good that you offered and she took you up in it.




pkondz said:


> *We pulled into Fargo around lunch time
> and headed straight for...
> The Wurst Bier Hall. *


It’s reputation precedes it
(for some of us, at least)




pkondz said:


> * (I'm a poet and wasn't
> cognizant of the fact.) *


One should always properly mangle a cliché when the opportunity presents its self.




pkondz said:


> *One of the best things about this place
> (for those of us who don't drink beer.
> Which in my family is... everyone.)
> is that this place has amazing root beer.
> 
> On tap! *


Cool.  We’ve got a place that offers such down this way.
Too bad I dislike the taste of sassafras.




pkondz said:


> *Another thing this place has is...
> good food!
> 
> Which... being a restaurant, is a plus. *


Taking a giant step up from the 7/11 here, I see.




pkondz said:


> *Kay had a Chicken Cordon Bleu sandwich,
> with a side of spaetzle*


Everything is better with a side of spaetzle.




pkondz said:


> *Fully sated, we headed to the bustling,
> hustling International Airport.
> We managed to find a spot,
> right in front of the departure area!
> Which, if I'm not mistaken,
> was also the arrival area. *


As well as the Skycaps, the taxi dispatch, the concierge desk, the Tiffany’s boutique and the Starbucks




pkondz said:


> *No big feat, considering
> we were the only car there. *


That Disney VIP bus/parking pass was still working for you, I see.  Obviously all the rest of the lowlifes and ne'er-do-wells were forced to use the remote long term parking garage on the edge of town and catch the shuttle back into the main terminal.




pkondz said:


> *Ruby drove off without so much
> as a fare-thee-well. *


Perfectly understandable…
She’d been dealing with jerks for better than three hours.




pkondz said:


> *And I didn't find out until much later,
> that they didn't have any issues at all.
> I got to be stressed about it
> for quite a while, though. *


‘Cause, that’s what we do.




pkondz said:


> *I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue. *


A clue which I’m sure it slap missed…

I’m going go out on a bit of a limb and exonerate the vehicle in this instance (and surprisingly, both drivers as well), and shove all the blame onto the sorry state of south bound I-29.  Weather can be brutal on the infrastructure and concrete roads tend to fair more poorly then one might expect.




pkondz said:


> *Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right. *


Good thing, cause I see the notion of being correct in this instance as highly improbable.




pkondz said:


> *We weighed our bags and
> Mine was about 30lbs... (yes!)
> and Kay's was... about 30lbs!
> A far cry from the 7,245lbs
> when we took her to Europe. *


She has progressed, considerable

(My Missus has learned to pare down on the packing a great deal over the years as well…
better for both our backs.)




pkondz said:


> *Going through the blow-up stuff detector,
> the guard paused to pat down...
> my ankle.
> 
> What? *


New guy obviously…
Everyone knows you keep the knives and nerve-gas canisters hidden in the soles of your shoes.




pkondz said:


> *Meanwhile, unbeknownst to me,
> Kay had been taken into a closed
> room for a pat down. *


Do we need to contact the ACLU, for you?




pkondz said:


> *Security hurdles crossed, *


With three seconds added to you time for each one that you knocked down…




pkondz said:


> *Kay was not happy.
> She didn't like the first row.
> She felt like people boarding
> were looking at her. *


No good dead…




pkondz said:


> *Easy enough promise to make,
> considering we weren't making
> a return trip to Fargo. *


Details, details…
You kept the promise (as stated)




pkondz said:


> *MY BAG WAS FIRST!!!
> That's never happened!
> Never!!!! *


They did that out of spite…
It bought you nothing and now you can no longer claim the distinction.




pkondz said:


> *Kay looked at me with that look.
> You know. The one every parent gets.
> "Daddy... Do something." *


The precursor to “The Look” that she’ll be using on some other poor slob in the future.
It’s a skill that takes time to prefect. 




pkondz said:


> *I walked past the sweating,
> despairing mass of humanity
> and marched right up to the desk.
> "Emerald Aisle?" I asked.
> The harried clerk pointed to the left
> and said: "Through those doors, turn right." *


Car Rental Fast Pass…
And you didn’t even need the Magic Bands.




pkondz said:


> *A little big for just the two of us,
> but... I dunno.
> It just called to me. *


The gold calls to us…

Oh, wait…
Wrong movie.

It was probable saying something more like: 
“Hay Big Boy, I’ve got the best air conditioner out here.  Just promise me you won’t spend too much time watching that silly ol’ fuel gauge, hummmm?” 




pkondz said:


> *Mea Culpa.
> I'm pretty sure that's Latin for
> "Sorry, not really sorry." *


More often it appears to mean : “I’m sorry that I got caught”




pkondz said:


> *For bonus points, say "yes".*


“yes”


This has been a test of the National TR Skimming Avoidance System…
This was only a test.




pkondz said:


> *Do you even remember it? *


Yep…
There was spaetzle

And sarsaparilla…




pkondz said:


> *I wound up not getting her
> what she'd originally planned on,
> (I think it was Oreo Peeps?) *


Thank the Lord…
Peeps are just one steep from Brussel Sprouts in terms of foulness.




pkondz said:


> *And upon exiting the store,
> we were surrounded by a terrifying horde
> (i.e. two)
> of Girl Scouts/Guides/whatever... leave me alone.
> The only way to escape was to
> succumb to their demands*


Resistance is futile…




pkondz said:


> *A few minutes later,
> we arrived at our dinner destination. *


That’s a new one on me (which being a Left-Coast establishment shouldn’t be surprising), but low-and behold, apparently they have a location near my homestead.  Of course it is smack in the middle of the uppityist of up-scale neighborhoods (the kind of place where there are checkpoints to weigh your wallet before allowing entry by members of the hoi polloi), but it is there.




pkondz said:


> *Her tastes differ from mine.
> I only thought he was 'just okay'. *


Just not your type, eh Big Boy….




pkondz said:


> *I didn't take a photo. *


Kay has a phone; it’s entirely plausible she took one.




pkondz said:


> *Now if it had been a hot waitress... *


You’d have broken out the Hugh Heffner costume and gotten a good picture outside with all the neon lights in the background?




pkondz said:


> *Guess what we had?
> No, really.
> Guess.
> I took a picture,
> but forgot to note it.
> "I'll just remember. No problem!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sparkling Cranberry Cooler on the left
Yours is tougher to suss out tough, but It looks more martini-ish then margarita-ish…
(too bad there aren’t any martinis on their published menu)




pkondz said:


> *I ordered Jambalaya fettuccine
> because Jambalaya is a creole
> word that translates to:
> "Dang! This is some fine food!" *


“I Guar-an-tee!”




pkondz said:


> *Kay picked birthday cake ice cream
> with a brownie.
> You know. For health reasons.
> 
> Mine.
> 
> She would've killed me
> if I didn't let her. *


Never come between a teen and a confection…




pkondz said:


> *"Kay!" I cried. "Push your button!" *


OK, this makes my snicker…
In our house (way back when, before he got all growed up and such), we would always quote the great Professor Fate’s gallant refrain: “Push the button, Max!”  

Of course, He never got it until I sat him down to watch the film in question.
We still do so, but now he just rolls his eyes.




pkondz said:


> * (She will push my buttons later in the trip.) *


I do belive that would be a young’en’s Prime Directive.
Besides, we weren’t there to do it, so Extra points for the young lady.




pkondz said:


> *Ahhhhhh.....
> Now this... This!
> is how one watches a movie. *


Similar such extravagances have arrived down this way as well.
We first encountered such back in January, I think it was, and I was somewhat shocked as well.
I was surprised by the assigned seating first off and did the same double take as you when we walked into the theater.  Not a trend that I was aware of till then.



pkondz said:


> *
> Contest
> *





pkondz said:


> *1. What time do we get up in the morning? *


7:00




pkondz said:


> *2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12? *


Three…



pkondz said:


> *3. Does Kay get to touch any animals? *


You betch’em Red rider.




pkondz said:


> *4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.) *


How about a Kangaroo
Maybe some Alpaca
A few Rabbits, I’m sure
And quite possibly an Emu…




pkondz said:


> *5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti) *


Corn (well, corn husk at least)



pkondz said:


> *6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4? *


Two



pkondz said:


> *Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague. *


“This redundant brick structure is obstructing my view of the data center!”


----------



## pkondz

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I meannnnn......we'd feed you ice cream again.



*Can you get rid of *all this construction?



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> No Comment.



*Hit a sore spot, did I?
*




SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Wait, hang on. Having flashbacks to high school church camp.



*Details, please.*





SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Done! (or, will be once I finish typing my replies)



*Got it!*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Not the idea of them. The taste. It's too much like toothpaste and chocolate at the same time.



*Ohhh... 

You know what?
I get that!

I don't like it when I brush
my teeth right after
eating chocolate.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I can believe it.



*Is it still paranoia
when they really are
out to get you?*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Nope. Because you wouldn't say "to accompany I." Unless you're feeling particularly fancy that morning.



*When do I not
feel particularly fancy???*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Because really, how many people are dying to cross the border in North Dakota?



*At least four.
On that particular day.

Actually, what's becoming 
a major problem
is all the people coming North
seeking asylum.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> It's all part of the government conspiracy to bring everyone to the left!!!!!!!!!!!



*And then doing the hokey pokey!

No. Wait.
That's not what you meant....



Or is it?*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Past that, my first thoughts would be alignment or power steering fluid. But keep in mind I look under the hood with Joe and contribute "Yep, still got an engine and a battery. We're good"



*You found the battery?
These days, that's no easy feat!*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Holy moley! How in the world did that happen????



*Oh, simple.
It was a tease.
Since then we still had
to wait for Kay's bag.

I full expected hers
to be dead last.

(It wasn't.)*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Yes.



*Thanks!*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> But does she still want food?



*You have a dog.
When does a dog ever
not want food????*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Sigh. I'm hurt and betrayed.
> But. Since you're sending me chocolate.
> I think I can find it in my heart to be magnanimous and forgive you.



*Phew! Close one.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Oh I remember those days.



*Me too!
Wait... I still do that...*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Two words. Brownie Batter. There's a reason it's my go-to flavor



*Because it doesn't have mint?*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Hmm....8:24
> 
> 0. You were foreboding earlier for a reason.
> 
> Yes. Probably their pet dog or something
> 
> Llama/Alpaca
> 
> Hay.
> I did, in my head though, go "F-f-f-f-f-f-f-f"
> 
> 2.



*Noted!
(And.... f-f-f-f-f-t! back atcha! )*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I'll have to go back about the seeing it, because, you know, black x's and all.



*Got your PM!*


----------



## pkondz

cinderkelly said:


> HOLD ON!!!! Am I hallucinating?????? Have I missed some big amazing piece of news?  I see your new vacation ticker is remarkably similar to @Steppesister AND MINE!!!





Steppesister said:


> Hey There!
> 
> I will be there from the 12th-18th. And have a pretty packed schedule.  And I know we've been trying to find a time to Meet. Let's keep talking! (Yes, I owe you a PM!) I don't know PK's dates for sure, but maybe we can find a time for all of meet up??



*Why yes it is @cinderkelly ! 
I'm meeting @Steppesister on the 18th, 
although details are fuzzy right now. 
Will you be there then?*


----------



## pkondz

Mac Brew said:


> Hi Pkondz



*Hi, Mac!*



Mac Brew said:


> Nice start to your report.



*Thanks! *



Mac Brew said:


> I think that I would go with me and I instead of I and me.I think that I get a bonus point for that



* Okay. 
I'll give you the bonus point.*



Mac Brew said:


> speaking of bonus points here's a Yes from me.



*And here's more points
from me.*



Mac Brew said:


> I seen it but as I am not alowed to say where I seen it I don't know how you can know for sure that I atualy seen it in a !!!!!! !!!!!!!!.



*Hmmm... 
You'll have to be a little
less vague there.
Roughly where did you see it?*



Mac Brew said:


> I suspect that you could have had a binding brake pad on that wheel that eventually freed it's self after a few uses of your brake's.



*Hmmm... I suppose that's a 
possibility, but I don't think
that's what happened.

But... I'm not a mechanic.*



Mac Brew said:


> 1:- 07:00 For your get up time.
> 2:- 12 Capybarers remember this is a auto spell checker.Not my fault if it can't spell Capybarers properly
> 3:- Yes peting allowed
> 4:- Rabites, mercats,Miny horse and who can forget the obligatory python to hold.
> 5:- Hay for the food
> 6:- There for 3 hours



*Noted!
(No deductions for spelling! )*



Mac Brew said:


> Go with the flow for the drinks just because of the colors Strawberry Di query for the alcoholic one and strawberry lemonade for the tall glass one..



*After reading a few comments
from others,
I'm almost convinced that it
was a Cosmo.*


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Finally had a moment to get over here and read the update!



*Finally had a moment to reply!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I saw I was tagged in this one, and then when I read the title, I thought, "It figures."


*
It takes one to know one!


uh...


I just insulted myself.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 3. There were no animals!



*World's. Worst. Petting zoo.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nope. I'm no grammar Nazi, but I believe "me" is appropriate there. Because I talk English good.



*You're englisher than me is.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Which is slightly more exciting than North Dakota.



*Just barely. It's even more flat.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You'd think he could at least get in with an American Express.



*He forgot to get his
American Express Pass
sixty days out.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But you just went to 7-11. Why go to Taco Bell?



*Valid question.

Which I will not answer.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Depends on who you ask.



*Alright. Who ya asking?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not after that Taco Bell trip!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I didn't know border security guards were allowed to have a personality.



*Some do.
Like that one in Toronto
when I took Kay.

He exuded fear.
As in... he scared me.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yet another example of efficient American government operations.



*Very impressive. 
Your country is a model
for all other countries.

A Lego model...
but a model.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thank goodness. They could bump it up to 100 and you still wouldn't get through the state fast enough.



*Even flying over it is dull.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can see where that would be greatly alarming.
> 
> 
> I mean, YIKES!!!


*
Pretty much.
It wasn't the best feeling.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You didn't get the undercoating from the dealer when you bought it, did you? Everyone thinks that's just a useless add-on...



*Actually... I think it did.
(Bought it used.)*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, that would definitely be on my mind the whole way. Ruby is brave for deciding to drive all the way back!



*I was fairly sure
she'd be okay.


But "fairly" ain't "positive".*



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



*Yup. Correct.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I wasn't thinking that. I'm pretty sure @afwdwfan was, though.



*Probably. Brother.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't last very long.



*That's what refills are for!
And yes. We did.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That place was pretty awesome.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Adventurous! If it was the rabbit from Monty Python, that whole sandwich could kill you.



* Run away!!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Didn't try that on our visit. But I know from experience that warm German potato salad is pretty awesome.



*It seldom disappoints.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So...call me?



*Would...
If I'd had a phone that
worked in foreign countries.

Something that will be
remedied (I think)
prior to my November visit.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I would think it would be worse than just being out of alignment. I'm thinking one of the tires either had a bent rim or uneven wear. It might have been full of air, but a bad spot would still throw off the steering



*Interesting.
But would that problem go away?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks for the mental image.



*You're welcome!
Enjoy!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You had one of those cool spy holsters??



*Don't you have to be
cool in the first place
to wear one?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did you visit BOTH shops?



*Seriously...
There were... none.
There was a couple
(as in two) places
to get a drink
and a cart selling
useless crap.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Buy a lottery ticket!



*Can't. I was in the US.
Pretty sure you have to
be a citizen to play.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow. Way to come through in the clutch! I withdraw the "dads never win" comment.



*Who da man?!?!?

It's served me well
a couple of other times.
But never to that extent.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Are you sure it didn't say, "Hey jerk! I won't jerk."



*That may have been
a selling feature.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes. Mm-hmm. For sure.



*Thanks!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, this looks familiar to me.



*Stop stealing my ideas.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Of course I remember! How could I forget sausages and homemade root beer??



*I know I can't.
Which is why I ate there
last Sunday.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, stop pulling my finger.







Captain_Oblivious said:


>
























Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thin Mints are a far, far better choice there. They keep reducing the size of the box every year, though. Soon you'll get like 3 cookies in there.


*
But still worth the $5 or so?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh...strawberry lemonade and...I dunno, I'm not up on fruity cocktails. Some kind of martini?


*
Consensus seems to be a Cosmo.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I just...I dunno. Is she from earth? You're sure?



*As far as I know.
We found her on Earth.
I mean in a field, but on Earth.
I mean in a hole in a field.
I mean in a hole that a 
meteorite just plowed into.
But still... On Earth.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I always wondered about that!



*Educational.
I keep saying it,
but people keep doubting!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And if the movie is crappy, you can take a nap!



*Good point!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 8:00.
> 
> Um...I'll go with 3. That seems like an expensive animal to take care of.
> 
> Of course! It's a petting zoo.
> 
> Something tells me there is a lemur there. And a paca or two.
> 
> Lettuce. Unless she's having an old friend for dinner.
> 
> I'll say 3. Two seems more than reasonable, but she does have that zealous animal love going.



*Noted!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Your alter-ego seems to be hoping they serve a free breakfast.



*They didn't.*


----------



## pkondz

*First things first...

 to the TR, Andy!*



afwdwfan said:


> That's what most people say about you...



*Hey! 
Leave my wife and kids
out of this!*



afwdwfan said:


> No mud? Screw that! What's a petting zoo without mud?



*You misunderstand.
There were no nubile 
women wrestling.*



afwdwfan said:


> NO!!!! Cruel teaser!



*I did title this TR 
"What a Jerk".*



afwdwfan said:


> Nope. Me all the way.



*It's all about you, huh?*



afwdwfan said:


> Gotta learn those drifting skills early!







afwdwfan said:


> U iz smrt.



*I even know that the most
dangerous car part is
the nut behind the wheel.*



afwdwfan said:


> Yeah. Mechanical problems usually do heal themselves after a couple of miles.







afwdwfan said:


> Finally!



*Mark called it.*



afwdwfan said:


> Clearly, some highway engineer screwed up and the pavement on the highway was uneven causing the wheel to jerk quickly as you hit those spots. I blame @Captain_Oblivious







afwdwfan said:


> But probably something wrong with the tire... broken cords or something. Maybe a bulge that you didn't see because you didn't look closely enough. Possibly even the alignment bolts came loose and allowed the suspension to shift. I'm guessing a broken tie rod or ball joint isn't the cause because Ruby would have had her hands full getting back home.



*I'll let you know what I think...
Next update.*



afwdwfan said:


> That's just evil. Funny. But evil.










afwdwfan said:


> Yes



*Thanks!*



afwdwfan said:


> And the dog is STILL hungry.



*They always are.
It's a rule.*



afwdwfan said:


> Have you ever taken her to Via Napoli? Because I seem to keep hearing similar things about that place. Right, @Steppesister ?



*Actually... I have!

We had two servers.
Well, one server
and one water pourer.

Both girls. *



afwdwfan said:


> Because what else would you eat at "California Pizza Kitchen???"



*It's south, ain't it?*



afwdwfan said:


> Something tells me she likes birthday cake flavored snacks.



*How'd you guess??*



afwdwfan said:


> That's what kids are for.







afwdwfan said:


> The butt crack of dawn. Or 7.
> 
> Too many? Is that an option? Um... 6
> 
> Does a bear crap in the woods? Yes!
> 
> Their dog.
> 
> hay
> 
> 4 It could probably be done in an hour, but you're taking Kay, so...



*Noted!*



afwdwfan said:


> Lobby photobomb.



*Better than lobbing one.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Holy crap! I take a few days off the DIS and you've got four more pages!



*Life moves pretty fast. 
If you don't stop 
and look around once in a while, 
you could miss it. (Ferris Bueller)*



franandaj said:


> I will be back to reply but I can't do it quite yet. I've been busy with out of town guests keeping them entertained at a local attraction. Perhaps you are familiar with it.




*Los Angeles Maritime Museum
Sure. Who hasn't?*



franandaj said:


> They leave tomorrow so perhaps by then. I will get back to normal life.



*Good luck!*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Oh wow - apparently the DIS does not know to alert me to new trip reports that it should know by now that I like to read!



*What's with that?
The nerve!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


>



*Couldn't see those, so....*





*Whadya mean you're not ashamed?!?!?!


Well....  to the TR anyway. *



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Been busy with RL - emergency dental surgery for puppy. He's cute, but pretty dumb... He is very upset anytime DD19 or I leave the house, and in his panic and jumping at the screen door he hooked a tooth on said screen and surprise Saturday emergency $800 dental surgery! I guess now his future in the movies is doomed... And yes, he is still jumping at the door every time we leave!



*Poor pup!
You'd thing he'd learn.
"Jumping at screen door hurts. Stop."*





DonnaBeeGood said:


> Yup, googled to make sure that it was what I thought...



*Counts.
10 points awarded.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Drat!



*You should've answered!
(Before moving on)
I would've awarded points.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Not me!



*Wait... you mean it should be "me"
or it should not be "me"?*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> I am too tired and I don't speak car, so absolutely no idea!



*Close enough!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Yes! Gonna take me a lot of bonus points to make up for lost time, lol



*Thanks!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> 8:15
> 
> 6
> 
> Yes
> 
> Bunnies
> 
> Corn
> 
> 3



*Noted!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Ugh, took me many tries. He looks angry at me, but maybe I'm just projecting?



*Nah. Not angry.
Just very, very self-righteous.*


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> 1. 8am
> 
> 2. 6
> 
> 3. of course! yes
> 
> 4. goat
> 
> 5. Oats
> though, Fava beans (with a nice Chianti) sounds yumm lol
> 
> 6. 3



*Noted!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> yes.. checking out the lobby? or laying in wait of certain guests? haha



*Laying in wait.
He does that.*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> yay for first bag off the plane, but then it's always inevitable to have to wait for any other ones. haha



*I knew I shoulda gone solo!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> and "yes" - I honestly remember only to say yes for bonus points- not why lol



* Still counts!*


----------



## pkondz

chunkymonkey said:


> Wow what an update! And what a journey!



*Thanks!*



chunkymonkey said:


> Nice hotel, good food, a good start.



*It could've been a lot worse!*



chunkymonkey said:


> Cute waiter is a plus, although when food is in front of me, I usually don't notice such things.



*Really?

I am very disappointed in you,
young lady.

Wait....

Is Steve looking over your shoulder?

Right. Of course you don't notice.
(Gotcha. Mum's the word.)*



chunkymonkey said:


> I'm still reeling from my 80 points!! Beginners luck, I'm sure.



*Let's see how you do on the next round!*



chunkymonkey said:


> *1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> *
> 7am
> 
> *2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?
> *
> 6
> 
> *3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?*
> 
> Yes
> 
> *4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
> *
> Alpaca
> 
> 
> *5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
> *
> Oats?
> 
> *6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?*
> 
> 3



*Noted!*



chunkymonkey said:


> I didn't see IT because I am scared of clowns.




*Okay.
But if you really did see it,
it's too vague for me.
PM me or post again. *


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> Stingray



*No!

Pictures??? Please?*



QueenJen said:


> Hey - they're back in style now.



*No. They're not.*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep...
> This was a bit of a long chapter.
> (Good but longish)



*I did warn you.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Which means that now you get to suffer through a long set of utterly pointless replies...
> Posted by a complete idiot....
> 
> Should'a considered that might happen, huh?



*D'oh!

Note to self.
Keep chapters short.
Mercifully short!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Dun Dun Duuuunnnnn…



*Always loved that gif. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sounds right ominous
> (of course, in a perfect world, that gif would have been a capybara rather than a prairie dog, but my world ain’t perfect very often).



*It never is.

It never is.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> We refer to our infernal noise machine as “Satin’s Minion”



* I like that!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Was thinking about going off on a diatribe related to “English Teachers”, steel rulers, permanent disfigurement, and ongoing nightmares, but instead I’ll just say…



*Sister Beatrice.
Grade five.

<shudder>*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> “me” sounds better, so I don’t care what the rule may or may not be.



*Me too.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Your definition of “a few” seems to vary just a smidgen from mine.
> Would that be an exchange rate thing or and metric conversion thing?



*A relative thing.
Although I think my relatives
in Florida are too far removed
to know who I am.
(only met 'em once.)*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> On behalf of my Nation, I’d like to say…







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just as well…
> His credit info would have been scooped up by the Equfax hack if he did.



*Good point.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So…
> 7/11 food = Taco Bell food
> (actually, that sounds about right, don’t it?)



*It does! *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Probably…
> 
> I am, and you’re collaborating with me, so…



*Oh, dang!

I have no idea who this person is!
La La La La La La...
I can't hear you!!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’ll be here all week…
> Try the borscht!



*Not a fan.
I'll stick to the veal.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Apparently, I need to spend some time driving in North Dakota…



*No. No you don't.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, a lot of mechanics are jerks…
> Just ask Tom & Ray.
> 
> (well, you can’t ask Ray any more unfortunately, but Tom will back me up on this one)



*Had to Google. 
Never seen or heard of them.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You have learned well over the years…



*Haven't we all...*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Better than if no one needed to…
> _any more…_







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



*Thank you for using a Canadian
with your meme.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, it didn’t turn out to be her, so it’s both good that you offered and she took you up in it.



*I was a bit surprised that she did.
Good for her, though.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> It’s reputation precedes it
> (for some of us, at least)




*Was just there last Sunday.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> One should always properly mangle a cliché when the opportunity presents its self.



*This is a Trumanism.
Capote? I mean, capiche?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Cool. We’ve got a place that offers such down this way.
> Too bad I dislike the taste of sassafras.



*Well, they do have what looked like
dozens of beer too.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Taking a giant step up from the 7/11 here, I see.





*Could hardly be the other way.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Everything is better with a side of spaetzle.



*This is a noodlism.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> As well as the Skycaps, the taxi dispatch, the concierge desk, the Tiffany’s boutique and the Starbucks



*They have none of the above.
Well, except for the Tiffany's of course.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That Disney VIP bus/parking pass was still working for you, I see. Obviously all the rest of the lowlifes and ne'er-do-wells were forced to use the remote long term parking garage on the edge of town and catch the shuttle back into the main terminal.



*So that's where all those
folks came from!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Perfectly understandable…
> She’d been dealing with jerks for better than three hours.



 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> ‘Cause, that’s what we do.



*Truth.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A clue which I’m sure it slap missed…
> 
> I’m going go out on a bit of a limb and exonerate the vehicle in this instance (and surprisingly, both drivers as well), and shove all the blame onto the sorry state of south bound I-29. Weather can be brutal on the infrastructure and concrete roads tend to fair more poorly then one might expect.



*Interesting!!!

But... ND highways are surprisingly good.
Better than ours at any rate.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> New guy obviously…
> Everyone knows you keep the knives and nerve-gas canisters hidden in the soles of your shoes.



*But my shoes were in a bin.
Reflex action?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Do we need to contact the ACLU, for you?



*If you wouldn't mind.
There's a recipe I've been looking for.

That is American Chef Line Unlimited, right?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> With three seconds added to you time for each one that you knocked down…



*Wait. Is that a thing?
I just thought you were slowed
down enough that it was its
own penalty?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No good dead…



*Goes undead.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Details, details…
> You kept the promise (as stated)



*Right???*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> They did that out of spite…
> It bought you nothing and now you can no longer claim the distinction.



*How.... dastardly!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The precursor to “The Look” that she’ll be using on some other poor slob in the future.
> It’s a skill that takes time to prefect.



*Yep. I pity him.
Whoever he is.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Car Rental Fast Pass…
> And you didn’t even need the Magic Bands.



*Or book it 60 days in advance!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The gold calls to us…
> 
> Oh, wait…
> Wrong movie.
> 
> It was probable saying something more like:
> “Hay Big Boy, I’ve got the best air conditioner out here. Just promise me you won’t spend too much time watching that silly ol’ fuel gauge, hummmm?”







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> More often it appears to mean : “I’m sorry that I got caught”



*Ain't that the truth.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> “yes”
> 
> 
> This has been a test of the National TR Skimming Avoidance System…
> This was only a test.



*Caught a few already, actually.*





GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep…
> There was spaetzle
> 
> And sarsaparilla…



*Hard to forget, no?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thank the Lord…
> Peeps are just one steep from Brussel Sprouts in terms of foulness.



*Say WHAT??????

Thank God we didn't get that!!!!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Resistance is futile…



*Correct.
Didn't resist too hard, mind you.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That’s a new one on me (which being a Left-Coast establishment shouldn’t be surprising), but low-and behold, apparently they have a location near my homestead. Of course it is smack in the middle of the uppityist of up-scale neighborhoods (the kind of place where there are checkpoints to weigh your wallet before allowing entry by members of the hoi polloi), but it is there.



*Huh!
Wonder how big a chain it is?

Not curious enough to look.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just not your type, eh Big Boy….



*I like 'em more....
female.
And closer to my age.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Kay has a phone; it’s entirely plausible she took one.



*Nope.
Because she tried, 
but never seemed to find the right time.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You’d have broken out the Hugh Heffner costume and gotten a good picture outside with all the neon lights in the background?



*Well..... yeah.*





GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sparkling Cranberry Cooler on the left
> Yours is tougher to suss out tough, but It looks more martini-ish then margarita-ish…
> (too bad there aren’t any martinis on their published menu)



*The folks around these parts
seem to be leaning towards a Cosmo.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> “I Guar-an-tee!”







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Never come between a teen and a confection…



*You'll draw back a bloody stump.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> OK, this makes my snicker…
> In our house (way back when, before he got all growed up and such), we would always quote the great Professor Fate’s gallant refrain: “Push the button, Max!”
> 
> Of course, He never got it until I sat him down to watch the film in question.
> We still do so, but now he just rolls his eyes.



*I...

I didn't recognize the line.
So... Googled.
"Oh! That movie."

And then watched the youtube clip.

And realized, much to my horror...


That I've never seen it!
How is that possible????*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I do belive that would be a young’en’s Prime Directive.
> Besides, we weren’t there to do it, so Extra points for the young lady.




*Okay, 10 points for Kay.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Similar such extravagances have arrived down this way as well.
> We first encountered such back in January, I think it was, and I was somewhat shocked as well.
> I was surprised by the assigned seating first off and did the same double take as you when we walked into the theater. Not a trend that I was aware of till then.



*Man that was nice. Sure hope
that makes its way North.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> 7:00
> 
> 
> Three…
> 
> You betch’em Red rider.
> 
> 
> How about a Kangaroo
> Maybe some Alpaca
> A few Rabbits, I’m sure
> And quite possibly an Emu…
> 
> 
> Corn (well, corn husk at least)
> 
> Two



*Noted!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> “This redundant brick structure is obstructing my view of the data center!”



*He should disintegrate it.*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Okay. Now this trip was ready to start!
> Then again, it would've been far too late
> to cancel everything anyway,
> mud or no mud.



Pretty much, besides, how bad could it be in the desert?   



pkondz said:


> We threw the suitcases
> in the trunk,
> and we all piled into the
> freshly washed car
> and were on the road on a brisk,
> 0C/32F morning by 6:30am.



So hot day for you all?  Wearing tank tops and shorts I assume?



pkondz said:


> we could grab
> drinks and muffins from 7-Eleven.
> 
> Food & drinks in hand,
> we turned south
> and made a run for the border.



So which was it 7-Eleven or Taco Bell?



pkondz said:


> "Are you constipated?" He asks.
> Dang it!!! Not again!
> 
> I sadly shake my head, no.



So it was Taco Bell....why do they ask you that question anyways?  



pkondz said:


> We were through, start to finish,
> in under five minutes.



That's cause everyone is afraid to come to this country now.  Even more so than in March!



pkondz said:


> The car started to fishtail...
> at about 73MPH.
> "Foot off the gas! Pull over!" I ordered.



Now that sounds scary!



pkondz said:


> The car swerved jaggedly!





pkondz said:


> I edged the speed up to 77 and...
> Nothing.
> Smooth as glass.



Something makes me think these two items are the intended clues, but I have no idea what they lead to....



pkondz said:


> Well.... the problem seems to be gone...







pkondz said:


> (I'm a poet and wasn't
> cognizant of the fact.)







pkondz said:


> with a side of spaetzle of course.



Everything is better with a side of spaetzle.



pkondz said:


> I also ordered a side of Mac n Cheese Spaetzle
> for everyone to share.



That sounds interesting. How was it?



pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue.



No clue.



pkondz said:


> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.



I'm no mechanic, nor a Highway Engineer, but I'm going to guess that you were driving on some sort of concrete highway that when your speed approached 65-70 the tread of the tires and the grooves in the concrete became in sync and swerve happened. Perhaps the problem fixed itself when the road was paved with asphalt.  . Best guess.



pkondz said:


> Kay and I entered the airport
> and checked in.
> I noticed that the weight limit
> for checked bags was 40lbs,
> and not fifty.
> Uh, oh...
> We weighed our bags and
> Mine was about 30lbs... (yes!)
> and Kay's was... about 30lbs!



How do you do that? I can barely keep the bags under 50lbs. And now that we'll be flying coach on SW we won't have rhat 70lb allowance.



pkondz said:


> We were first on the plane
> and snagged the first row.
> 
> Kay was _not_ happy.
> She didn't like the first row.
> She felt like people boarding
> were looking at her.



I would not be happy either. I don't care if people look at me. I want the seat in front of me to put my purse under it.



pkondz said:


> Easy enough promise to make,
> considering we weren't _making_
> a return trip to Fargo.



Typical Dad move....did she know this at the time?



pkondz said:


> We landed in Phoenix right on time at three o'clock.
> Being in the front row meant we
> were first at the baggage merry-go-round.
> And... miracles of miracles!!!
> 
> MY BAG WAS FIRST!!!
> That's never happened!
> Never!!!!



I don't think I've ever seen the first bag come up on the carousel....  



pkondz said:


> A little big for just the two of us,
> but... I dunno.
> It just called to me.



It's just me and Fran and we have an Expedition. We wanted an Excursion, but her father told us that was too big for us....



pkondz said:


> Through my work,
> we get a discount with National
> and also free membership with
> their Emerald program that
> allows you to skip the counter.
> 
> And boy, did it ever help today!



I can relate to that. We waited an hour for our rental car in Denver.



pkondz said:


> Sorry for the mess.
> But it had already been a long
> and stressful day.
> I had started to dump stuff
> before I remembered
> my DIS obligations.



If you think that's a mess, you ain't seen nothin!



pkondz said:


> These next photos are actually
> from the next morning.
> But they fit in nicely here,
> don't they?
> 
> For bonus points, say "yes".



Yes.



pkondz said:


> And upon exiting the store,
> we were surrounded by a terrifying horde
> (i.e. _two_)
> of Girl Scouts/Guides/whatever... leave me alone.
> The only way to escape was to
> succumb to their demands
> and buy some delicious cookies.
> So Birthday Cake Oreos
> and Thin Mints in hand
> (Sorry @SoccerDogWithEars !)
> we managed to extricate ourselves
> from their grasp and their tempting wares.



I was able to resist their tempting charms this year, and last even I believe...



pkondz said:


> Guess what we had?
> No, really.
> Guess.
> I took a picture,
> but forgot to note it.
> "I'll just remember. No problem!"



I'll go with the consensus of a Cosmo, although that doesn't sound like a drink you would like all that much. It's more up my alley....



pkondz said:


> For our mains,
> Kay ordered asparagus & spinach spaghettini.
> She's a weird kid.
> She _hates_ almost any berry.
> But loves asparagus and broccoli.



That is definitely weird? Where's the beef?



pkondz said:


> "Want some ice cream?"



No! It was supposed to be pie!



pkondz said:


> "Kay!" I cried. "Push your button!"
> (She will push _my_ buttons later
> in the trip.)



Of this I have no doubt.



pkondz said:


> franandaj - 55
> cindianne320 - 50
> Jaina - 55
> Kiotzu - 50
> Princess Leia - 45
> irene_dsc - 10



  worst start of a contest for me. Ever. Let's hope I can make it up later... I may have a few thingsup my sleeves. 



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?



6:45AM



pkondz said:


> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?



3



pkondz said:


> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?



Yes she does.



pkondz said:


> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)



Maybe a Kangaroo with a joey, or how about Guinea pigs...or a dog.



pkondz said:


> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)



Well it looks like a corn husk, er, um....I think those things like corn.  



pkondz said:


> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?



4



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.



Yes I did.  There is quite a diverse population which stays at the Four Points by Sheraton.


----------



## pkondz

*Good God.... I think... maybe.....


I'm caught up.




Lemme know if I missed you, though!

ETA: Spoke too soon! Hi Alison! *


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Pretty much, besides, how bad could it be in the desert?



*How would I know!
Our deserts are usually snow covered!*



franandaj said:


> So hot day for you all? Wearing tank tops and shorts I assume?



*Nah. 
I never wear shorts on planes.
I read that you shouldn't, somewhere.*



franandaj said:


> So which was it 7-Eleven or Taco Bell?



*Does it really make a difference? *



franandaj said:


> So it was Taco Bell....why do they ask you that question anyways?



*Just a running gag.
I think it goes back to one
of my first TRs.*



franandaj said:


> That's cause everyone is afraid to come to this country now. Even more so than in March!



*Killer bees, huh?*



franandaj said:


> Now that sounds scary!



*YES!
It was not fun.*



franandaj said:


> Something makes me think these two items are the intended clues, but I have no idea what they lead to....



*No worries.
You'll see.*



franandaj said:


> Everything is better with a side of spaetzle.



*You're the second person
to say that.

And.... yes.*



franandaj said:


> That sounds interesting. How was it?



*Good! Very good, actually.*



franandaj said:


> No clue.



*No worries. *



franandaj said:


> I'm no mechanic, nor a Highway Engineer, but I'm going to guess that you were driving on some sort of concrete highway that when your speed approached 65-70 the tread of the tires and the grooves in the concrete became in sync and swerve happened. Perhaps the problem fixed itself when the road was paved with asphalt. . Best guess.



*Not bad, too!
Again, you're the second
to suspect the road
and not the car.*



franandaj said:


> How do you do that? I can barely keep the bags under 50lbs. And now that we'll be flying coach on SW we won't have rhat 70lb allowance.



*Like this:*








franandaj said:


> I would not be happy either. I don't care if people look at me. I want the seat in front of me to put my purse under it.



*I never put anything under
the seat in front of me.
I hate not having the room
for my feet.

But I hear what you're saying.*



franandaj said:


> Typical Dad move....did she know this at the time?



*Nope!*



franandaj said:


> I don't think I've ever seen the first bag come up on the carousel....



*Really?
Bags never been delayed?*



franandaj said:


> It's just me and Fran and we have an Expedition. We wanted an Excursion, but her father told us that was too big for us....



*I had to look up "Excursion".
Never heard of it!

And... it looks huge.*



franandaj said:


> I can relate to that. We waited an hour for our rental car in Denver.



*Ouch.

Might want to see how much
that Emerald Club costs.*



franandaj said:


> If you think that's a mess, you ain't seen nothin!







franandaj said:


> Yes.



*Thanks!*



franandaj said:


> I was able to resist their tempting charms this year, and last even I believe...



*How?
How is this possible?*



franandaj said:


> I'll go with the consensus of a Cosmo, although that doesn't sound like a drink you would like all that much. It's more up my alley....



*"Fill a cocktail shaker with ice then add vodka, 
triple sec, cranberry juice and lime juice."

Yum!!
(No rum!)*



franandaj said:


> That is definitely weird? Where's the beef?



*She can take it or leave it.
Her #1 favourite is noodles, though.*



franandaj said:


> No! It was supposed to be pie!



* Good guess, but...
It was Kay's birthday trip after all. *



franandaj said:


> Of this I have no doubt.







franandaj said:


> worst start of a contest for me. Ever. Let's hope I can make it up later... I may have a few thingsup my sleeves.



*Oh? We shall see. *



franandaj said:


> 6:45AM
> 
> 3
> 
> Yes she does.
> 
> Maybe a Kangaroo with a joey, or how about Guinea pigs...or a dog.
> 
> Well it looks like a corn husk, er, um....I think those things like corn.
> 
> 4



*Noted!*



franandaj said:


> Yes I did. There is quite a diverse population which stays at the Four Points by Sheraton.



*Ya just never know
who'll turn up!*


----------



## Chrystmasangel

pkondz said:


> Favourite speedway?
> Can you explain that?


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *Life moves pretty fast.
> If you don't stop
> and look around once in a while,
> you could miss it. (Ferris Bueller)*



Thanks for that.  Never seen the movie so I wouldn't know it, but yes, life moves fast and I end up at Disney and missing a lot of what's going on.....



pkondz said:


> *Los Angeles Maritime Museum
> Sure. Who hasn't?*



Sure, let me know how it is when you get there.....



pkondz said:


> Nah.
> I never wear shorts on planes.
> I read that you shouldn't, somewhere.



I can see that, you never know what is on those seats!



pkondz said:


> *Does it really make a difference? *



Well I've never really eaten from 7-Eleven, but I've had no problem at Taco Bell.  I don't know why @Captain_Oblivious gives it such a bad rap.



pkondz said:


> *Just a running gag.
> I think it goes back to one
> of my first TRs.*



So they don't actually ask you that?  You've been lying to us all this time???????



pkondz said:


> *You're the second person
> to say that.
> 
> And.... yes.*



Hmmmm.....



pkondz said:


> *Not bad, too!
> Again, you're the second
> to suspect the road
> and not the car.*



Well, google is my friend.....



pkondz said:


> *I never put anything under
> the seat in front of me.
> I hate not having the room
> for my feet.
> 
> But I hear what you're saying.*



I'm shorter even than you.  I want access to my Ibuprofen, tablet, pepper, phone, all the things I keep in my pursee.  They don't impede my leg room and I can get to them when they are in front of me.



pkondz said:


> *Really?
> Bags never been delayed?*



I've never gotten off a plane in time to see the first bags barfed out of the conveyor!



pkondz said:


> *I had to look up "Excursion".
> Never heard of it!
> 
> And... it looks huge.*



And we could have stored so much stuff and transported people in addition.  Now we just transport our stuff and tell other people, "you're on your own."



pkondz said:


> *Ouch.
> 
> Might want to see how much
> that Emerald Club costs.*



Yeah, but we so rarely rent cars, We'd have to choose a rental company before we join, and every time it's different who has the better rate!



pkondz said:


> *How?
> How is this possible?*



I want to lose weight!  I am resolute.



pkondz said:


> "Fill a cocktail shaker with ice then add vodka,
> triple sec, cranberry juice and lime juice."
> 
> Yum!!
> (No rum!)



Yeah, but a traditional Cosmo is just Vodka and Cranberry.  This sounds much sweeter, and much more to your liking.



pkondz said:


> *She can take it or leave it.
> Her #1 favourite is noodles, though.*



I'm all over the whole noodles things as well.  I have two go to "at home" recipes.  One is tomatoes, garlic, basil, crushed red pepper and angel hair pasta.  The other is clams, mushrooms, zucchini, garlic, oregano, basil, linguine and white wine.  Both are in my late night arsenal for "second dinner" when we come home from band.  Both are dishes than Fran doesn't care for, but meals that I used to love back in my college days when I was single.  I'll make them while she has a sandwich or something similar and then eat the second helping for breakfast in the morning.



pkondz said:


> *Oh? We shall see. *



Or perhaps not.  I guess I should prepare myself for failure and lack of chocolate.


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

'Twould not have been fair for my to add my guesses after I had made them but seen the answers. Cinderella does not look fondly on dishonesty! 







And no matter how fast I read the posts and went to the next page, internet time was faster than my late night catching up.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Thanks for that. Never seen the movie so I wouldn't know it, but yes, life moves fast and I end up at Disney and missing a lot of what's going on.....



*Oh, you poor thing!
Having to go to Disney.
How can I help?*



franandaj said:


> Sure, let me know how it is when you get there.....



*Wet.*



franandaj said:


> I can see that, you never know what is on those seats!



*Actually, it was in an article about safety.
Wear good shoes, too.
You want to be able to get out
and not burn to death.

Of course in a crash,
your likelihood of surviving
are pretty much nil, anyways.*



franandaj said:


> Well I've never really eaten from 7-Eleven, but I've had no problem at Taco Bell. I don't know why @Captain_Oblivious gives it such a bad rap.



*Because you're the only one, apparently.*



franandaj said:


> So they don't actually ask you that? You've been lying to us all this time???????



*Yes.

Will you stop reading now?*



franandaj said:


> Well, google is my friend.....



*You have powerful friends!*



franandaj said:


> I'm shorter even than you. I want access to my Ibuprofen, tablet, pepper, phone, all the things I keep in my pursee. They don't impede my leg room and I can get to them when they are in front of me.



*Makes sense.
I usually only want a book
and/or my headphones.
I get 'em out before I 
stow my bag in the bin.*



franandaj said:


> I've never gotten off a plane in time to see the first bags barfed out of the conveyor!



*That's actually a good thing,
in this case.*



franandaj said:


> And we could have stored so much stuff and transported people in addition. Now we just transport our stuff and tell other people, "you're on your own."



*Survival of the mobilist.*



franandaj said:


> Yeah, but we so rarely rent cars, We'd have to choose a rental company before we join, and every time it's different who has the better rate!



*Point taken.

But....
If you knew you were going somewhere
where there are usually long lines,
and if the cost isn't prohibitive...

Might be worth it?

I really have no idea.*



franandaj said:


> I want to lose weight! I am resolute.



*You can do it, Alison! *



franandaj said:


> Yeah, but a traditional Cosmo is just Vodka and Cranberry. This sounds much sweeter, and much more to your liking.







franandaj said:


> I'm all over the whole noodles things as well. I have two go to "at home" recipes. One is tomatoes, garlic, basil, crushed red pepper and angel hair pasta. The other is clams, mushrooms, zucchini, garlic, oregano, basil, linguine and white wine.



*mmmmm! Those sound good!*



franandaj said:


> Both are in my late night arsenal for "second dinner" when we come home from band. Both are dishes than Fran doesn't care for, but meals that I used to love back in my college days when I was single. I'll make them while she has a sandwich or something similar and then eat the second helping for breakfast in the morning.



*I'd eat them!
Fran can have her sammies.*



franandaj said:


> Or perhaps not. I guess I should prepare myself for failure and lack of chocolate.



*Well, it would help if you
answered all the bonus questions.*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> 'Twould not have been fair for my to add my guesses after I had made them but seen the answers. Cinderella does not look fondly on dishonesty!



*But would've been fine
if you'd answered before
moving on.

I'm giving you 30 bonus points for honesty.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> And no matter how fast I read the posts and went to the next page, internet time was faster than my late night catching up.



*That happens!*


----------



## juniorbugman

Good Morning - I was watching the CFL football game last night Ottawa against Winnipeg and it looked like snow - was it just a wet rain or are you actually getting snow like Edmonton?
 We are having a heat wave here


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> Good God.... I think... maybe.....
> 
> 
> I'm caught up.


Congrats! I see that lasted all of 30, _maybe _60 seconds?!


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Good Morning - I was watching the CFL football game last night Ottawa against Winnipeg and it looked like snow - was it just a wet rain or are you actually getting snow like Edmonton?
> We are having a heat wave here


*It was rain. 
I think around game time it was 10 or 12 degrees out still. 
More rain for tomorrow. Blech.

I forgot to set the PVR before I went to work last night,
so I missed the game.

Poop.*


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


>




*Oh!!!!



I thought you meant:*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Congrats! I see that lasted all of 30, _maybe _60 seconds?!


*Not even that!
While I was typing up that I was caught up...
Alison posted.*



*But I'm mostly caught up now.
Time to get writing!*


----------



## Mac Brew

Hi Pkondz
                  To be roughly  more specific I am sure I  seen something from out of this world  in your photo of the Four points hotel breakfasting  room standing on a table top.


----------



## pkondz

Mac Brew said:


> Hi Pkondz
> To be roughly  more specific I am sure I  seen something from out of this world  in your photo of the Four points hotel breakfasting  room standing on a table top.


*Noted! I hear that place is indeed
out of this world.*


----------



## QueenJen

pkondz said:


> No!
> 
> Pictures??? Please?



Sorry if these come through weird-not used to posting from my phone.

Yes-it's fun, fast, and I smile every time I get in and drive.


----------



## QueenJen

pkondz said:


> *Oh, you poor thing!
> Having to go to Disney.
> How can I help?*



We'd like the pkondz VIP crowd pass - can you help dwindle the crowds down?    I HAAAAVVVVE to go tonight and the wait times are already looking ridiculous.  Ok - so I don't really have to go tonight...we want to go and check out the Halloween decorations and this is one of the only nights we have free before we go in November and the decorations may be down then.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Oh, you poor thing!
> Having to go to Disney.
> How can I help?



Come join me!   Just not too many days in a row.  Last week kicked my butt.



pkondz said:


> Actually, it was in an article about safety.
> Wear good shoes, too.
> You want to be able to get out
> and not burn to death.



So no flip flops either?



pkondz said:


> Because you're the only one, apparently.



I think @Steppesister  shares my strong constitution with regards to Taco Bell.



pkondz said:


> But....
> If you knew you were going somewhere
> where there are usually long lines,
> and if the cost isn't prohibitive...
> 
> Might be worth it?



We are going to Kansas City in May.  I will look into it for then.



pkondz said:


> *Well, it would help if you
> answered all the bonus questions.*



thanks for the heads up....is this the only one I missed?



pkondz said:


> (Just curious... oh, fine.
> I'll even throw in some bonus points.
> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



I think it should be Kay and me.  Just like everyone said, take Kay out of the sentence and if you would say "me" than that is what is correct.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> I think @Steppesister shares my strong constitution with regards to Taco Bell.



Looooooove me some Burrito Supremes. But I also love the old-style Enchiritos, that they will still make you if you ask. The Crunchwrap Supreme is a close 2nd. But if I'm in a big hurry and just need a small pick-me-up, my go-to is a small bean and cheese burrito and, if they have it, with green sauce. 

BUT, the clincher is, and you've mentioned this in a previous post, Del Taco is far superior. They have a killer 2 lb. burrito that can easily be split. Love that piece of goodness.  My heart grieves for Naugles though. The Macho Combo was pretty much the bomb diggity when I was in high school and could eat my weight in food and not look like a macho combo myself.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Steppesister said:


> My heart grieves for Naugles though. The Macho Combo was pretty much the bomb diggity when I was in high school and could eat my weight in food and not look like a macho combo myself.


OMG. When I met my DH, the back seat of his car was filled with Naugles bags. He would eat breakfast,on the way to work, and dinner, on the way home, there.


----------



## Steppesister

CyndiLouWho said:


> OMG. When I met my DH, the back seat of his car was filled with Naugles bags. He would eat breakfast,on the way to work, and dinner, on the way home, there.


That's a LOT of Naugles! Whoa! But oh so delicious. Mmmmm!!!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Steppesister said:


> That's a LOT of Naugles! Whoa! But oh so delicious. Mmmmm!!!


Well I'm PRETTY sure it wasn't every day. Then again his mom wasn't the best cook and he had an hour plus commute each way. Naugles is long gone around here, not sure when they folded.


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> But I also love the old-style Enchiritos, that they will still make you if you ask.



I was not aware of this! Love the Enchirito!  I wonder if the people working at taco bell down here are smart enough to do that?


----------



## Steppesister

CyndiLouWho said:


> Well I'm PRETTY sure it wasn't every day. Then again his mom wasn't the best cook and he had an hour plus commute each way. Naugles is long gone around here, not sure when they folded.





franandaj said:


> I was not aware of this! Love the Enchirito!  I wonder if the people working at taco bell down here are smart enough to do that?



And to continue this Mexican Fast Food Snobbery DIScussion, I have no idea if there are even any Naugles left. I thought I'd heard tell of one being re-opened in Hemet, but failed to seek it out last time I was there. 

The TB enchirito had (back in my youthful day) 3 cute little sour cream blobs that you will have to remind them to add, but long gone are the little olive slices they garnished with. Sadness.


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> View attachment 271803 View attachment 271804 View attachment 271805 View attachment 271806
> 
> Sorry if these come through weird-not used to posting from my phone.
> 
> Yes-it's fun, fast, and I smile every time I get in and drive.


*I bet!! Wow!!! That's great! Super happy for you! 

Maybe I should trade in my bike... hmmm......... tempting.
But tough to own a car like that up here where you can only have it on the road for.... maybe 6 months of the year.
Same as my bike, pretty much... hmmm.... 

See that @Steppesister ?*


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> We'd like the pkondz VIP crowd pass - can you help dwindle the crowds down?    I HAAAAVVVVE to go tonight and the wait times are already looking ridiculous.  Ok - so I don't really have to go tonight...we want to go and check out the Halloween decorations and this is one of the only nights we have free before we go in November and the decorations may be down then.


*Oh dear. Another sufferer.
I don't have a VIP crowd pass.
I have the VIP bus pass.

I go at rope drop and am frequently
the first person at the tapstile.
I also make use of FPs.

Not sure that I avoid the crowds 
after that, though.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Come join me! Just not too many days in a row. Last week kicked my butt.



*How's April for ya? *



franandaj said:


> So no flip flops either?



*I see you read the same article*.



franandaj said:


> I think @Steppesister shares my strong constitution with regards to Taco Bell.



*I just saw that!

Maybe it's just men.*



franandaj said:


> We are going to Kansas City in May. I will look into it for then.


*
Let me know. Kinda curious.*



franandaj said:


> thanks for the heads up....is this the only one I missed?



*I can't tell you that.
I've said to much already.

But to save you the trouble.

Yes. But you didn't hear it here.*



franandaj said:


> I think it should be Kay and me. Just like everyone said, take Kay out of the sentence and if you would say "me" than that is what is correct.


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Looooooove me some Burrito Supremes. But I also love the old-style Enchiritos, that they will still make you if you ask. The Crunchwrap Supreme is a close 2nd. But if I'm in a big hurry and just need a small pick-me-up, my go-to is a small bean and cheese burrito and, if they have it, with green sauce.



*What is an Enchirito?*



Steppesister said:


> They have a killer 2 lb. burrito that can easily be split.



*Phew!
I'm a bit relieved you said "split".

How can anyone eat a 2lb burrito??*



Steppesister said:


> My heart grieves for Naugles though. The Macho Combo was pretty much the bomb diggity when I was in high school and could eat my weight in food and not look like a macho combo myself.



*Naugles? A Mexican food chain I presume?*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *What is an Enchirito?*



It's a Taco Bell creation.  Back in the day it was a corn tortilla wrapped around beef (questionable now as Taco Bell is no longer allowed to call their beef mixture "beef" as they do not have enough beef in it to actually call it beef) and refried beans with cheese.  Then it is sauced with their regular sauce and some cheddar cheese.  It's kind of like an enchilada, but different.  I like them!


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> *I bet!! Wow!!! That's great! Super happy for you!
> 
> Maybe I should trade in my bike... hmmm......... tempting.
> But tough to own a car like that up here where you can only have it on the road for.... maybe 6 months of the year.
> Same as my bike, pretty much... hmmm....
> 
> See that @Steppesister ?*


Someone is just a wee bit green.

One of these days...



pkondz said:


> *What is an Enchirito?*



Alison beat me to it. See ^^. 



pkondz said:


> *Phew!
> I'm a bit relieved you said "split".
> 
> How can anyone eat a 2lb burrito??*



I could back in the day. 



pkondz said:


> Naugles? A Mexican food chain I presume?



Yep, and a pretty good one at that.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> (questionable now as Taco Bell is no longer allowed to call their beef mixture "beef" as they do not have enough beef in it to actually call it beef)



*Say what??????

Then... what the hell
is the rest of it???? *



franandaj said:


> and refried beans with cheese. Then it is sauced with their regular sauce and some cheddar cheese. It's kind of like an enchilada, but different. I like them!



*Sorry.
You lost me at "not actually beef".*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Someone is just a wee bit green.



*Bit of the Irish in ya, huh?*






Steppesister said:


> One of these days...



*Me too.... except... see above.
Don't know if I could justify it.
Maybe when I move to Florida.

<runs off to buy lotto tickets.>*



Steppesister said:


> I could back in the day.



* That thing's bigger than you are!*



Steppesister said:


> Yep, and a pretty good one at that.



*Got it.*


----------



## Kiotzu

pkondz said:


> We did!
> Didn't see you though.
> No one over six feet.
> So... ergo... I didn't see you.



Yea, I seem to blend in somehow, or I was cooped up in my office studying!

Disappointed no picture of the hot waiter but I will let you live...this time 

I am sorry I didn't catch up until today! I was feeling down because it looked like my trip wasn't going to happen and I needed to step away but it is happening! Booked last night!



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?



1. 7am
2. 3
3. Yes
4. Alpacas
5. Oats
6. 3
Bonus. Yes I do see it.


----------



## Princess Leia

pkondz said:


> I'm curious, if any of you suspect
> what the likely culprit was.
> I did provide a clue.



I think that it is a sticking brake caliper that could have been caused/made worse by the fact that the car had been recently washed and the brake assembly would have got wet at that stage. 



pkondz said:


> For bonus points, say "yes".



Yes, I think they do fit nicely.



pkondz said:


> Guess what we had?



 I think it is a strawberry lemonade and a Socialite Cosmo made with red grapefruit vodka.



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 
> 7:00am:
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?
> 
> 6
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
> 
> Yes, she does.
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
> 
> Alpacas, guinea pigs, rabbits and wallabies.
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
> 
> Corn
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?



3



pkondz said:


> Did you see it?



I did in amongst the clutter - looks like he fancies playing the maracas.


----------



## Princess Leia

pkondz said:


> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



Not I!


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Yea, I seem to blend in somehow, or I was cooped up in my office studying!



*Oh! Then I did see you. 
I saw someone in an office.
Must've been you.

Reminds me of a blurb I saw... probably on CBC or CTV:
"Oh! You're from Canada! Do you know Bob? He works in an office."
"Office Bob? Yeah sure, I know him. He's dead."*



Kiotzu said:


> Disappointed no picture of the hot waiter but I will let you live...this time



*That was up to Kay. 
I was busy trying to figure out
what to eat.*



Kiotzu said:


> I am sorry I didn't catch up until today!



*I'll let it go... this time.*



Kiotzu said:


> I was feeling down because it looked like my trip wasn't going to happen and I needed to step away but it is happening! Booked last night!



*Whoa! Bit of a roller coaster there.
What happened?*



Kiotzu said:


> 1. 7am
> 2. 3
> 3. Yes
> 4. Alpacas
> 5. Oats
> 6. 3



*Noted!*



Kiotzu said:


> Bonus. Yes I do see it.



*You're going to have
to be a bit more specific, there.*


----------



## Kiotzu

pkondz said:


> Oh! Then I did see you.
> I saw someone in an office.
> Must've been you.
> 
> Reminds me of a blurb I saw... probably on CBC or CTV:
> "Oh! You're from Canada! Do you know Bob? He works in an office."
> "Office Bob? Yeah sure, I know him. He's dead."



I laughed in a near silent office, the girl that sits on the other side of the office gave me a dirty look.  



pkondz said:


> I'll let it go... this time.



Thank you, thank you. 



pkondz said:


> Whoa! Bit of a roller coaster there.
> What happened?



At first our dates wern't going to work because of Ally's school. She took this as a bad omen. When I brought up booking different dates she said that she was concerned that it was bad to go mid semester and that money could be used for other stuff.  I told her this would be her birthday present. I nudged a little here and there and eventually she decided she wanted too, with the caveat that we spend 2 days in the parks and 3 days exploring beaches.



pkondz said:


> You're going to have
> to be a bit more specific, there.



In a picture!


----------



## pkondz

Princess Leia said:


> I think that it is a sticking brake caliper that could have been caused/made worse by the fact that the car had been recently washed and the brake assembly would have got wet at that stage.



*Not bad! Could be.*



Princess Leia said:


> Yes, I think they do fit nicely.



*Thanks!*



Princess Leia said:


> I think it is a strawberry lemonade and a Socialite Cosmo made with red grapefruit vodka.



*I think you're right.
Well... not sure about
the red grapefruit vodka...
but it could be.*



Princess Leia said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?
> 
> 7:00am:
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?
> 
> 6
> 
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
> 
> Yes, she does.
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)
> 
> Alpacas, guinea pigs, rabbits and wallabies.
> 
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
> 
> Corn
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?
> 
> 3



*Noted!*



Princess Leia said:


> I did in amongst the clutter - looks like he fancies playing the maracas.



*He's musically inclined.*



Princess Leia said:


> Not I!



*So me?*


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> I laughed in a near silent office, the girl that sits on the other side of the office gave me a dirty look.





*You shouldn't be looking at 
stuff like that at work!*



Kiotzu said:


> Thank you, thank you.



*It was close...*



Kiotzu said:


> At first our dates wern't going to work because of Ally's school. She took this as a bad omen. When I brought up booking different dates she said that she was concerned that it was bad to go mid semester and that money could be used for other stuff. I told her this would be her birthday present. I nudged a little here and there and eventually she decided she wanted too, with the caveat that we spend 2 days in the parks and 3 days exploring beaches.



*Not a bad compromise, actually.
Which two days are you in the parks?*



Kiotzu said:


> In a picture!



*Uh, huh. Which one?*


----------



## franandaj

QueenJen said:


> We'd like the pkondz VIP crowd pass - can you help dwindle the crowds down?    I HAAAAVVVVE to go tonight and the wait times are already looking ridiculous.  Ok - so I don't really have to go tonight...we want to go and check out the Halloween decorations and this is one of the only nights we have free before we go in November and the decorations may be down then.



So how we're the crowds? It was pretty crazy busy when we were there yesterday morning. We left by about noon.



pkondz said:


> *Say what??????
> 
> Then... what the hell
> is the rest of it???? *



OK I did some research. In 2011 an Alabama law firm sued taco bell saying there was only 36% beef in their "meat mixture", I guess they didn't win. In 2014 Taco Bell released the list below saying that there was 88% beef in their "meat mixture". On their website,  evidently they justify why things are needed, like lecithin, caramel color, cocoa powder, etc.

*Taco Meat Filling Ingredients*
_Beef, water, isolated oat product, salt, chili pepper, onion powder, tomato powder, oats (wheat), soy lecithin, sugar, spices, maltodextrin (a polysaccharide that is absorbed as glucose), soybean oil (anti-dusting agent), garlic powder, autolyzed yeast extract, citric acid, caramel color, cocoa powder, silicon dioxide (anti-caking agent), natural flavors, yeast, modified corn starch, natural smoke flavor, salt, sodium phosphate, less than 2% of beef broth, potassium phosphate, and potassium lactate._


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> OK I did some research. In 2011 am Alabama law firm sued taco bell saying there was only 36% beef in their "meat misxture", I guess they didn't win. In 2014 Taco Bell released the list below saying that there was 88% beef in their "meat mixture". On their website, evidently they justify why things are needed, like lecithin, caramel color, cocoa powder, etc.
> 
> *Taco Meat Filling Ingredients*
> _Beef, water, isolated oat product, salt, chili pepper, onion powder, tomato powder, oats (wheat), soy lecithin, sugar, spices, maltodextrin (a polysaccharide that is absorbed as glucose), soybean oil (anti-dusting agent), garlic powder, autolyzed yeast extract, citric acid, caramel color, cocoa powder, silicon dioxide (anti-caking agent), natural flavors, yeast, modified corn starch, natural smoke flavor, salt, sodium phosphate, less than 2% of beef broth, potassium phosphate, and potassium lactate._


*This is gonna sound weird....

But that actually makes me feel better.*

*88% beef isn't as bad as 36!*


----------



## QueenJen

Steppesister said:


> And to continue this Mexican Fast Food Snobbery DIScussion, I have no idea if there are even any Naugles left. I thought I'd heard tell of one being re-opened in Hemet, but failed to seek it out last time I was there.



Joining in - Naugles....yum.  Cheese burrito was my go to.  I have read that they opened up a test kitchen location in Fountain Valley and a pop up in Huntington Beach this past summer - but I have yet to check it out.  Too out of the way for me.



pkondz said:


> Super happy for you!



Thank you.  



pkondz said:


> Maybe I should trade in my bike... hmmm......... tempting.



Nah - The bike brings a whole other feeling.  I would love to have one - but as you know - our traffic is a bit much. 



pkondz said:


> Oh dear. Another sufferer.



It's just terrible......



franandaj said:


> So how we're the crowds? It was pretty crazy busy when we were there yesterday morning. We left by about noon.



It was really busy, however, on our drive up, we managed to get each other in a good frame of mind to just go with the flow and not worry about getting much done.  We wanted to check out the nighttime Guardians and decided to go ahead and wait the 2 hours.    We did wait the full 2 hours, but it wasn't too bad and the version was fun.  We entered the parking garage around 5:30, grabbed a snack and were in line for GOTG by 6:25 after riding and grabbing some dinner, we left around 10.


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> Nah - The bike brings a whole other feeling. I would love to have one - but as you know - our traffic is a bit much.



*I would think the opposite.
You have lane splitting there.

I actually considered renting a bike
for when I'm down there,
just for that reason.

I don't know how many bikes I saw go by
while I was sitting at a stand still
on the freeway.*



QueenJen said:


> It's just terrible......



*You poor thing.
Here. Have a handkerchief
to blow your nose with.*



QueenJen said:


> We wanted to check out the nighttime Guardians and decided to go ahead and wait the 2 hours.  We did wait the full 2 hours, but it wasn't too bad and the version was fun. We entered the parking garage around 5:30, grabbed a snack and were in line for GOTG by 6:25 after riding and grabbing some dinner, we left around 10.



*This boggles my mind.
Going to Disney, 
riding one ride...

And then going home.*


----------



## franandaj

QueenJen said:


> It was really busy, however, on our drive up, we managed to get each other in a good frame of mind to just go with the flow and not worry about getting much done.



Yeah, sometimes you have to do that.



QueenJen said:


> We wanted to check out the nighttime Guardians and decided to go ahead and wait the 2 hours.  We did wait the full 2 hours, but it wasn't too bad and the version was fun.



It was fun, wasn't it?  There's only one version of this iteration.  Have you had all six songs yet on the daytime version?



QueenJen said:


> We entered the parking garage around 5:30, grabbed a snack and were in line for GOTG by 6:25 after riding and grabbing some dinner, we left around 10.



That's good timing!



pkondz said:


> *I don't know how many bikes I saw go by
> while I was sitting at a stand still
> on the freeway.*



Ah yes, the lovely LA freeway traffic.  We brave it every week when we go to band.



pkondz said:


> This boggles my mind.
> Going to Disney,
> riding _one ride..._
> 
> And then going home.



Yesterday I didn't even go on one ride....but we did try one of the holiday treats.


----------



## QueenJen

pkondz said:


> I would think the opposite.
> You have lane splitting there.
> 
> I actually considered renting a bike
> for when I'm down there,
> just for that reason.
> 
> I don't know how many bikes I saw go by
> while I was sitting at a stand still
> on the freeway.



And did you ever think....wow....that person is brave lane splitting in these conditions?  I've seen too many drivers pull out (where they shouldn't) and near miss.  I would prefer a nice touring area on a bike and not bumper to bumper traffic.



pkondz said:


> This boggles my mind.
> Going to Disney,
> riding _one ride..._
> 
> And then going home.



Pure dedication.    Seriously - we usually like to go at rope drop and leave by around noon (like @franandaj noted), but sometimes we want to go at night and when it is busy, we get in the mindset of we want to do 'this and this' - if we get that done, we are pretty happy.  A normal day - I would be unhappy to have spend 6 hours hours for one ride, a snack and light dinner (including driving/parking time).

We definitely did not get the VIP transportation last night - we were waiting for the tram when they announced there was something wrong with that particular tram area and we would have to walk back to another area and wait (in a longer line) or walk back to the parking structure......we chose to walk.


----------



## QueenJen

franandaj said:


> It was fun, wasn't it? There's only one version of this iteration. Have you had all six songs yet on the daytime version?



Yes, it was fun.  We've only experienced three of the songs (we've had the same song a couple of times now) - how about you?  We liked Tower of Terror, but we really like the changes to the ride - it is currently one of our favorites.


----------



## franandaj

QueenJen said:


> Yes, it was fun.  We've only experienced three of the songs (we've had the same song a couple of times now) - how about you?  We liked Tower of Terror, but we really like the changes to the ride - it is currently one of our favorites.



I love the new ride!  It is now a rival for favorite ride with RSR and Haunted Mansion!  I just got my sixth song on Labor Day weekend, the Elvis song.  I keep getting the Jackson Five song over and over.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Ah yes, the lovely LA freeway traffic. We brave it every week when we go to band.



*Um.
Considering the traffic...

Shouldn't that be "We brave it every week and we go mad."* 



franandaj said:


> Yesterday I didn't even go on one ride....but we did try one of the holiday treats.



*This I understand.
I would have zero problem going to, say, Epcot
during F&W and not doing a single ride.

But it just struck me.
"We went. We rode one ride. We left."*


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> And did you ever think....wow....that person is brave lane splitting in these conditions? I've seen too many drivers pull out (where they shouldn't) and near miss. I would prefer a nice touring area on a bike and not bumper to bumper traffic.



*Actually, I saw differing behaviours.
I noticed early on that cars would move
over to give the bikes more room,
so I started doing that.
I saw some... let's say daring
riders zoom by but also saw
more cautious riders who
would check to make sure
people were seeing them.*



QueenJen said:


> Pure dedication.







QueenJen said:


> Seriously - we usually like to go at rope drop and leave by around noon (like @franandaj noted), but sometimes we want to go at night and when it is busy, we get in the mindset of we want to do 'this and this' - if we get that done, we are pretty happy. A normal day - I would be unhappy to have spend 6 hours hours for one ride, a snack and light dinner (including driving/parking time).



*Okay. Got it now.

Still....

I found it funny.
And mind-blowing.
All at the same time.*



QueenJen said:


> We definitely did not get the VIP transportation last night - we were waiting for the tram when they announced there was something wrong with that particular tram area and we would have to walk back to another area and wait (in a longer line) or walk back to the parking structure......we chose to walk.



*Ugh. Well that sucks!*



QueenJen said:


> We liked Tower of Terror, but we really like the changes to the ride - it is currently one of our favorites.





franandaj said:


> I love the new ride! It is now a rival for favorite ride with RSR and Haunted Mansion!



*Really! That good, huh?
So.... should DHS's version
get changed, then?*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Really! That good, huh?
> So.... should DHS's version
> get changed, then?



No. DHS's was always better than DCA's.


----------



## QueenJen

franandaj said:


> I just got my sixth song on Labor Day weekend, the Elvis song. I keep getting the Jackson Five song over and over.



Woohoo   We keep hoping for a new one and are slightly let down when it is the same song.  (silly to say slightly let down - because we still enjoy the ride - we just want to experience all of them NOW).



pkondz said:


> Really! That good, huh?



It is a lot of fun.  Come on down and give it a whirl after your WDW trip - you know - research and all.



pkondz said:


> So.... should DHS's version
> get changed, then?





franandaj said:


> No. DHS's was always better than DCA's.



I agree with Alison - No and DHS version is better - a bit more to it.  I also like the parks to have different rides.  One of the things we enjoy is experiencing different rides when we go to WDW.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> No. DHS's was always better than DCA's.


*Ah. I did remember you 
saying that and wondered
if you'd say this.*


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> It is a lot of fun. Come on down and give it a whirl after your WDW trip - you know - research and all.



*April.*



QueenJen said:


> I agree with Alison - No and DHS version is better - a bit more to it. I also like the parks to have different rides. One of the things we enjoy is experiencing different rides when we go to WDW.



*Okay. So two for keeping
DHS the way it is.
And good point about
the different rides.*


----------



## afwdwfan

pkondz said:


> *First things first...
> 
> to the TR, Andy!*


Hmmm... well, yeah, about that.  I read your intro.  Must have been one of those read it on the phone, and I'll reply later things.  Well, I guess it is finally later.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

I hope I'm not too late to play round 2!

*1. What time do we get up in the morning?*

I'm gonna say 7 because of time change.
*

 2. We get to the petting zoo!
How many capybaras are there?
0? 3? 6? 12?*

6.*

 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?*

yes she does!
*

 4. Name at least one other animal
that can be found at this zoo.
(Private zoo in their backyard.
Picking capybara gets you zero points.)*

Deer. *

 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
What does she feed it?
Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)*

Oats
*

 6. How many hours are we there?
1? 2? 3? 4?*

Lemme say 4 - cuz petting animals!
*

Bonus: Did you see it?
Try to be vague.
I'll let you know if you're
too vague.
*
yes... if it involved squeaky cheese.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

pkondz said:


> *Can you get rid of *all this construction?



I mean......maybe not _all_



pkondz said:


> *Details, please.*



So, every day, the counselors inspected your cabins. And the cleanest cabin got the "Golden Plunger." So, my cabin won 3 days in a row. And on the 3rd day, the boys cabin stole it from us. So the 4th day, their cabin won. Well, I may or may not have been having a little camp romance with a boy named Ethan. Who happened to also be staying in that cabin. So I just...politely asked for it. And he said yes.

Later, I may have been accused of seducing Ethan into giving me the plunger. By one of the counselors no less 


pkondz said:


> *Is it still paranoia
> when they really are
> out to get you?*



Why? What have you heard?



pkondz said:


> *When do I not
> feel particularly fancy???*



There is that



pkondz said:


> *Actually, what's becoming
> a major problem
> is all the people coming North
> seeking asylum.*



I can believe it.



pkondz said:


> You found the battery?



I know where to look. I even know how to check my oil! Not change, though. That's Joe's job.



pkondz said:


> *When does a dog ever
> not want food????*



Belle is surprisingly un-motivated by food. There have been several times where we put her food down and tell her "Okay" to eat....and she just stares. You say ok again....and she stares. At the lake she's so excited by everything else it's not uncommon for her to skip meals



pkondz said:


> *Wait... I still do that...*



Me too! Generally with Joe sitting right next to me



pkondz said:


> *Because it doesn't have mint?*



And it's delicious. Tastes just like actual batter, with chunks of brownie in it.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *Sister Beatrice.
> Grade five.
> 
> <shudder>*


Yeah, that's the b…  ummmm…  gal. 
Except she was going by Mrs Jackson at the time.

In truth, there always seemed to be a fierce competition between the "teachers" in Language Arts and those in "Phys-Ed" for the coveted title of Grand Sadist Supreme.




“pkondz said:


> *Oh, dang!
> 
> I have no idea who this person is!
> La La La La La La...
> I can't hear you!!*


Too late...
Members of the NSA (and the rest of the parts of the alphabet soup) have already collected up your specifics.

...afraid you're done for, mate.




“pkondz said:


> *Not a fan.
> I'll stick to the veal.*


Good choice.
The Stroganoff is right tasty as well.




“pkondz said:


> *Had to Google.
> Never seen or heard of them.*


My bad...
NPR is one of the few joys I have access to, and even in "reruns", those guys are a hoot.

But then again, any time you can get someone else to google something there's always a good opportunity for spreading about cultural or regional variations. 

Travel rounds us; dealing with folks from farther afield does the same.




“pkondz said:


> *Thank you for using a Canadian
> with your meme.*


It seemed the polite thing to do.




“pkondz said:


> *
> Was just there last Sunday.*


Nice!  Still too far off the trail for me though.
I'll just have to go back to the Legal Remedy and drown my sorrows.




“pkondz said:


> *This is a Trumanism.
> Capote? I mean, capiche?*


“I don't care what anybody says about me as long as it isn't true.”


It was also somewhat of a Twainism with shades of Mencken...
If you gonn'a mash up a bunch of aphorisms, that's not a bad group to be plagiarizing.




“pkondz said:


> *This is a noodlism.*


Making you the Ramen of isms...
Errr... I mean, the Shaman of isms




“pkondz said:


> *Interesting!!!
> 
> But... ND highways are surprisingly good.
> Better than ours at any rate.*


I knew that wasn't going to be right when I said it.
But nothing else jumped out, right off

It would'a been a good poser for Tom & Ray, though




“pkondz said:


> *But my shoes were in a bin.
> Reflex action?*


Reflex... Reflux... something like that...




“pkondz said:


> *If you wouldn't mind.
> There's a recipe I've been looking for.
> 
> That is American Chef Line Unlimited, right?*


Works for me, we'll go with that.




“pkondz said:


> *Wait. Is that a thing?
> I just thought you were slowed
> down enough that it was its
> own penalty?*


Depends on the venue…
(and the mood of the Phys-Ed teacher in charge of the adjudicating at the time)




“pkondz said:


> *Goes undead.*


Unless you land on Free Parking...

(Just remember to buy up the cheap properties and load 'em down with hotels; you'll usually be able to nickel and dime your opponents to death that way.)




“pkondz said:


> *How.... dastardly!*


"Drat, drat and double drat!"


Hummm... a glancing tie-in to Professor Fate. 
Coincidence?




“pkondz said:


> *You'll draw back a bloody stump.*


In the PG rated version, you draw back a nub...
Either way, it's gonn’a cost you an arm and a leg.




“pkondz said:


> *I...
> 
> I didn't recognize the line.
> So... Googled.
> "Oh! That movie."
> 
> And then watched the youtube clip.
> 
> And realized, much to my horror...
> 
> 
> That I've never seen it!
> How is that possible????*


Easily rectified…
You can often find that one in the bargain bin for three bucks or less.
Good slap-stick is often grossly undervalued.




“pkondz said:


> *He should disintegrate it.*


Time to break out an Illudium Pu-36 Explosive Space Modulator.


----------



## pkondz

*<sigh>
No. Haven't abandoned you.
Just work and home
kicking my butt.

Hopefully I can get back here soon.
I am caught up everywhere else, though.

So there's that.*


----------



## pkondz

afwdwfan said:


> Hmmm... well, yeah, about that.  I read your intro.  Must have been one of those read it on the phone, and I'll reply later things.  Well, I guess it is finally later.


*No time like the present!
Or past.
Or... whatever.*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> I hope I'm not too late to play round 2!



*Nope!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *1. What time do we get up in the morning?*
> 
> I'm gonna say 7 because of time change.
> *
> 
> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?*
> 
> 6.
> *
> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?*
> 
> yes she does!
> *
> 
> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)*
> 
> Deer.
> *
> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)*
> 
> Oats
> *
> 
> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?*
> 
> Lemme say 4 - cuz petting animals!



*Noted!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.
> *
> yes... if it involved squeaky cheese.



*Hmmm... I think I know what you're driving at.*


----------



## pkondz

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I mean......maybe not _all_



*All or nothing, missy!*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> So, every day, the counselors inspected your cabins. And the cleanest cabin got the "Golden Plunger." So, my cabin won 3 days in a row. And on the 3rd day, the boys cabin stole it from us. So the 4th day, their cabin won. Well, I may or may not have been having a little camp romance with a boy named Ethan. Who happened to also be staying in that cabin. So I just...politely asked for it. And he said yes.
> 
> Later, I may have been accused of seducing Ethan into giving me the plunger. By one of the counselors no less





*Please tell me you did seduce him!*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Why? What have you heard?



*Can't say.
I've been sworn to secrecy.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> There is that







SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I know where to look. I even know how to check my oil! Not change, though. That's Joe's job.



*I don't have to check anymore.
Our cars just tell us what the oil is like now.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Belle is surprisingly un-motivated by food. There have been several times where we put her food down and tell her "Okay" to eat....and she just stares. You say ok again....and she stares. At the lake she's so excited by everything else it's not uncommon for her to skip meals



*Really!
Wow. I've heard of this rare phenomenon...
but never seen it.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Me too! Generally with Joe sitting right next to me







SoccerDogWithEars said:


> And it's delicious. Tastes just like actual batter, with chunks of brownie in it.



*Yumm!*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *Hmmm... I think I know what you're driving at.*



Not all the photos loaded for me (work computer), but I saw a bowl with what looked like that delicious concoction which comes from la Belle Province. So I'm hoping that's what you're alluding to.


----------



## vamassey1

I've been tying to reply since last week. 



pkondz said:


> Who thinks that should be "Kay and I"?)



I don't like confrontation so I'm going to agree with what you wrote. 



pkondz said:


> so he was SOL.



Where I come from SOL means something else.




pkondz said:


> And with that, he waved us through.



I was starting to worry for you here. So glad you made it through. 



pkondz said:


> We were through, start to finish,
> in under five minutes.



I've never crossed a boarder, but this does sound like a very short amount of time. 



pkondz said:


> Oh... poop.
> 
> I mean!... uh....
> 
> Crap.
> 
> Wait! No!
> 
> NEVERMIND!!!!



Potty humor, you would fit in very well with my crew. I have to cal "no potty humor November" every year so they don't embarrass me every year at Thanksgiving. 



pkondz said:


> The car started to fishtail...
> at about 73MPH.



This sounds very scary!



pkondz said:


> To say I was worried about _catching_
> that flight while my wife and daughter
> tried to drive... _this_ home...
> worried me even more.



I'm worried too. 



pkondz said:


> I edged the speed up to 77 and...
> Nothing.
> Smooth as glass.



Good news!



pkondz said:


> I kept thinking.
> "This isn't the one I want,
> it's the next one."
> Until the "next" one
> became the "last" one.



My DH does this every time I REALLY need him to stop for me. 



pkondz said:


> I was a bit surprised when she said "Yes".



Me too. Brave girl, way to get right back on that horse.



pkondz said:


>



Lovely daughters!



pkondz said:


> One of the best things about this place
> (for those of us who don't drink beer.
> Which in my family is... everyone.)
> is that this place has _amazing_ root beer.
> 
> On tap!



We don't drink beer either but would love the Root Beer.



pkondz said:


> Everyone enjoyed their food.



This just looks sooooo good. 



pkondz said:


> And I didn't find out until much later,
> that they didn't have any issues at all.
> I got to be stressed about it
> for quite a while, though.



I would be too. 



pkondz said:


> Give me your best guess
> and I'll throw some bonus points your way.
> You don't have to be right.



Very strange and I know nothing about cars. Was it a rear wheel drive car? Was the struts going out?



pkondz said:


> Easy enough promise to make,
> considering we weren't _making_
> a return trip to Fargo.



This was sneaky.



pkondz said:


> A little big for just the two of us,
> but... I dunno.
> It just called to me.



Nice ride.



pkondz said:


> For bonus points, say "yes".



Yes! Lovely shots that fit in just right.



pkondz said:


> Guess what we had?
> No, really.
> Guess.
> I took a picture,
> but forgot to note it.
> "I'll just remember. No problem!"



I think this looks like the Socialite Cosmo and a flavored tea. I'm going to be different and say Raspberry tea. 



pkondz said:


> I ordered Jambalaya fettuccine
> because Jambalaya is a creole
> word that translates to:
> "Dang! This is some _fine_ food!"



This looks really good. I've been raised on cajun/creole dishes and even I think it looks good. I have to say we have some of the best tasting food down here.



pkondz said:


> Ahhhhhh.....
> Now this... _This!_
> is how one watches a movie.



Totally agree. I finally got DH to go to our theater that does this and he loved it too.



pkondz said:


> vamassey1 - 60



I'm thrilled I'm on the board!



pkondz said:


> 1. What time do we get up in the morning?



7



pkondz said:


> 2. We get to the petting zoo!
> How many capybaras are there?
> 0? 3? 6? 12?



3



pkondz said:


> 3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?



yes



pkondz said:


> 4. Name at least one other animal
> that can be found at this zoo.
> (Private zoo in their backyard.
> Picking capybara gets you zero points.)



emu



pkondz said:


> 5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
> What does she feed it?
> Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)



hay



pkondz said:


> 6. How many hours are we there?
> 1? 2? 3? 4?



3



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Try to be vague.
> I'll let you know if you're
> too vague.



I did, hiding a little but always welcome to enter.


----------



## mustinjourney

Steppesister said:


> Looooooove me some Burrito Supremes. But I also love the old-style Enchiritos, that they will still make you if you ask. The Crunchwrap Supreme is a close 2nd. But if I'm in a big hurry and just need a small pick-me-up, my go-to is a small bean and cheese burrito and, if they have it, with green sauce.
> 
> BUT, the clincher is, and you've mentioned this in a previous post, Del Taco is far superior. They have a killer 2 lb. burrito that can easily be split. Love that piece of goodness.  My heart grieves for Naugles though. The Macho Combo was pretty much the bomb diggity when I was in high school and could eat my weight in food and not look like a macho combo myself.


Once I discovered Taco Cabana in college, I stopped going to Taco Bell.  Taco Cabana's queso is so much better than the fake cheese stuff at Taco Bell.  Their tortillas are also far superior (they're actually made in-house).


----------



## pkondz

*Mini life update.
Really mini.

Nope. I didn't forget the
biscuits and gravy discussion.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sausage Gravy ----
> 1 pound sausage (you can add more, but never less… never…)
> **Note: Do not scrimp here; use the best stuff you get a hold of
> **Note2: Down here, that means either homemade, from a good butcher or a pound of Neece’s.
> **Note3: Only consider using one of the mass produced national brands at your own peril.
> 
> 1/3 cup all-purpose flour
> 3 to 4 cups whole milk (more to taste or if needed)
> 1/2 teaspoon seasoned salt
> 2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper (more to taste)
> And… Biscuits (obviously); warmed and split for serving
> 
> Brown the sausage in a large heavy skillet over medium-high heat till crumbly
> Reduce the heat to medium-low
> Sprinkle on half the flour and stir so that the sausage soaks it all up
> Add rest of the flower little by little, stirring until the roux begins to set up (about another minute or so)
> Pour in the milk, stirring constantly
> Continue cooking, stirring frequently, until thickened (This may take a good 10 to 12 minutes.)
> Sprinkle in the seasoned salt and pepper to taste (and more is usually better when discussing pepper)
> Continue cooking until very thick and luscious.
> 
> If it gets too thick too soon, just splash in another 1/2 cup of milk or more if needed.
> Taste and adjust the seasoning.



*Thanks Rob! (@GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes)

So tonight I made biscuits and gravy.
(With broccoli and cheese sauce
for a side.)






The gravy was... delicious!
I (of course) Canadianized it.
I used maple pork sausages.


The biscuits... well...

I either rolled them too thin
(Recipe said to roll to 1/2"
but I probably did about 1/4")
or over blended it.
They were really thin.

Live and learn.
They tasted good, though.
So there's that.*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yeah, that's the b… ummmm… gal.
> Except she was going by Mrs Jackson at the time.



*I see you are well acquainted
with the genre.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> In truth, there always seemed to be a fierce competition between the "teachers" in Language Arts and those in "Phys-Ed" for the coveted title of Grand Sadist Supreme.



*No. 
Catholic nuns win this easily.

Did you not see
The Blues Brothers???
*







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Too late...
> Members of the NSA (and the rest of the parts of the alphabet soup) have already collected up your specifics.
> 
> ...afraid you're done for, mate.



*Ha! I'm Canadian! You can't touch me!
I'm like... Saddam Hussein!
Or Osama Bin Laden!
Or...

Uh....


Hang on. There's someone at the door.

Uh, oh.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Good choice.
> The Stroganoff is right tasty as well.



*Not a Stroganoff either.
Although I do like the dirty joke.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> My bad...
> NPR is one of the few joys I have access to,



*NSA, NPR... I'm learning.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But then again, any time you can get someone else to google something there's always a good opportunity for spreading about cultural or regional variations.
> 
> Travel rounds us; dealing with folks from farther afield does the same.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> It seemed the polite thing to do.



*Now look who's learning!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nice! Still too far off the trail for me though.
> I'll just have to go back to the Legal Remedy and drown my sorrows.



*Well, that works too.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> “I don't care what anybody says about me as long as it isn't true.”
> 
> 
> It was also somewhat of a Twainism with shades of Mencken...
> If you gonn'a mash up a bunch of aphorisms, that's not a bad group to be plagiarizing.



*Had to Google Mencken. 
Him I'd never heard of.
Very, very first quote I found?
*
"On some great and glorious day the plain folks of the land will reach their heart's desire at last, and the White House will be adorned by a downright moron."

*Put that out there for
no particular reason
whatsoever.
*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Making you the Ramen of isms...
> Errr... I mean, the Shaman of isms



* Nice one.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I knew that wasn't going to be right when I said it.
> But nothing else jumped out, right off
> 
> It would'a been a good poser for Tom & Ray, though



*And what I think happened...
Could very well be wrong.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Reflex... Reflux... something like that...










GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Unless you land on Free Parking...
> 
> (Just remember to buy up the cheap properties and load 'em down with hotels; you'll usually be able to nickel and dime your opponents to death that way.)



*Unless your opponent manages 
to avoid it for a bit...
Drops property on Boardwalk....

And you stumble upon it.
Then.... done.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> "Drat, drat and double drat!"
> 
> 
> Hummm... a glancing tie-in to Professor Fate.
> Coincidence?







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> In the PG rated version, you draw back a nub...
> Either way, it's gonn’a cost you an arm and a leg.



*True.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Easily rectified…
> You can often find that one in the bargain bin for three bucks or less.
> Good slap-stick is often grossly undervalued.



*Hmmm... must start perusing.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Time to break out an Illudium Pu-36 Explosive Space Modulator.



*Don't put it in reverse.*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> Not all the photos loaded for me (work computer), but I saw a bowl with what looked like that delicious concoction which comes from la Belle Province. So I'm hoping that's what you're alluding to.


*Ah! Okay, that certainly clears it up.

Noted!*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> I've been tying to reply since last week.



*Busy.
Lazy.
DIS too slow.

I'm gonna go with...

Lazy.

Geez, lady! What gives??



(You know I'm kidding, right?)*



vamassey1 said:


> I don't like confrontation so I'm going to agree with what you wrote.



*I don't agree with that at all!
You have to take a stance!
That's it! We're gonna fight about this!!!!*



vamassey1 said:


> Where I come from SOL means something else.



*Single Oval Lady?*



vamassey1 said:


> I was starting to worry for you here. So glad you made it through.



*Usually, I brush it off,
but I was a teeny bit worried.
It's pretty odd for a family
to split up like that, I'm thinking.*



vamassey1 said:


> I've never crossed a boarder, but this does sound like a very short amount of time.


*
Ridiculously short.
And I was okay with that!*



vamassey1 said:


> Potty humor, you would fit in very well with my crew. I have to cal "no potty humor November" every year so they don't embarrass me every year at Thanksgiving.







vamassey1 said:


> This sounds very scary!



*Oh, man.
I think we were lucky not
to roll the car.*



vamassey1 said:


> I'm worried too.


*
Yeah... But it turned out fine.*



vamassey1 said:


> My DH does this every time I REALLY need him to stop for me.



*Bring a sharp stick with you.*



vamassey1 said:


> Me too. Brave girl, way to get right back on that horse.



*I was really proud of her. *



vamassey1 said:


> Lovely daughters!



*Thank you! *



vamassey1 said:


> We don't drink beer either but would love the Root Beer.



*It's so good!
I've had a lot of different brands...
But this stuff is the best I've had.*



vamassey1 said:


> This just looks sooooo good.


*
 It really was!*



vamassey1 said:


> Very strange and I know nothing about cars. Was it a rear wheel drive car? Was the struts going out?



*Front wheel... But your guess still counts!*



vamassey1 said:


> This was sneaky.



*That's me.*



vamassey1 said:


> Yes! Lovely shots that fit in just right.



*Thanks!*



vamassey1 said:


> I think this looks like the Socialite Cosmo and a flavored tea. I'm going to be different and say Raspberry tea.



*Cosmo seems to be the consensus.
I don't think she had tea, though.
But she might have.*



vamassey1 said:


> This looks really good. I've been raised on cajun/creole dishes and even I think it looks good. I have to say we have some of the best tasting food down here.



*I believe you.
Some day... I'd like to get down there
and see for myself!!*



vamassey1 said:


> Totally agree. I finally got DH to go to our theater that does this and he loved it too.



*You had to prod him?
I'd be like:
"Reclining seats? I'm there!"
"Don't you want to know what's playing?"
"Nope!"*



vamassey1 said:


> I'm thrilled I'm on the board!



*You are! Let's see if you
can work your way to the top!*



vamassey1 said:


> 7
> 
> 3
> 
> yes
> 
> emu
> 
> hay
> 
> 3



*Noted!*



vamassey1 said:


> I did, hiding a little but always welcome to enter.



*He was playing shy.*


----------



## orangecats2

I'm back from Vegas! I survived! And yes, there were moments when I wasn't sure. With being sick before the trip I had no stamina to do much. My back was killing me! We did get to see Love. I thought it was meh, DH loved it. But he's a big Beatles fan. Ate a lot! No, really a lot!!! The only thing that stood out to me though was our meal at Oscar's at the Plaza. So good! I had a Filet Mignon butterflied to med well, baked potato, onion bread and creme brulee with berries. So so good. Probably one of the best steaks I've ever had! Also the most expensive meal I've ever had. $163 for two of us. Didn't get to zipline. Our room was not great, outdated. No I didn't do the $20 trick-probably should have. Liked staying downtown but it's a pain to get to the strip. The flight out was awful, the seats are really inhumanly close together. I had a middle seat. On the way back I paid to have a window seat. So I really want a do over. But now I have to start paying off the Disney trip for next year. 
Hope everyone is good.


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> *Busy.
> Lazy.
> DIS too slow.
> 
> I'm gonna go with...
> 
> Lazy.
> 
> Geez, lady! What gives??
> 
> 
> 
> (You know I'm kidding, right?)*



All of the above excluding lazy. 

Of course you jest. 



pkondz said:


> *I don't agree with that at all!
> You have to take a stance!
> That's it! We're gonna fight about this!!!!*



But I don't want to! (In my best whiny voice)



pkondz said:


> *Single Oval Lady?*



Keep guessing. 



pkondz said:


> *It's pretty odd for a family
> to split up like that, I'm thinking.*



Very suspicious. 



pkondz said:


> *Yeah... But it turned out fine.*



Luckily it did. 



pkondz said:


> *Bring a sharp stick with you.*



Haven't tried that yet. 



pkondz said:


> *I believe you.
> Some day... I'd like to get down there
> and see for myself!!*



Come taste for yourself. People come in and out of the state for work. They complain about the heat, humidity, politics and traffic but they love the food.  Just remember you have to come to the Southern part, south of Alexandria where the Cajun area starts. Louisiana is really two different areas. There is also a difference in the Creole food you find in New Orleans and the Cajun food around the rest of the southern part of the state.



pkondz said:


> You had to prod him?



Danielle gave him a $50 gift card for Christmas 2015 and he just used it when we went for the first time and saw the Pirates movie in early June. He loved it but we haven't been back yet.


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> All of the above excluding lazy.



*The DIS slow part especially. 
It got better... for a while...*



vamassey1 said:


> Of course you jest.


*
That's jest what I do.*



vamassey1 said:


> But I don't want to! (In my best whiny voice)



*Oooohhh... 
I could hear that.*



vamassey1 said:


> Keep guessing.


*
Spit Out Lettuce?*



vamassey1 said:


> Very suspicious.


*
See?????*



vamassey1 said:


> Haven't tried that yet.



*It may not work,
but it would be fun.*



vamassey1 said:


> Come taste for yourself. People come in and out of the state for work. They complain about the heat, humidity, politics and traffic but they love the food. Just remember you have to come to the Southern part, south of Alexandria where the Cajun area starts. Louisiana is really two different areas. There is also a difference in the Creole food you find in New Orleans and the Cajun food around the rest of the southern part of the state.



*Had to Google map Alexandria.
Okay... got it.
Since N'awlins is on the bucket list,
I think I'll get the "southern" part
down pretty easily.

But... had no idea that there'd
be a difference even there.

Thanks for that tip!

If I ever do get down there,
I may bug you for tips!*



vamassey1 said:


> Danielle gave him a $50 gift card for Christmas 2015 and he just used it when we went for the first time and saw the Pirates movie in early June. He loved it but we haven't been back yet.


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> I'm back from Vegas! I survived!



*Yay! Welcome back!*



orangecats2 said:


> And yes, there were moments when I wasn't sure.


*
Oh? Details??*



orangecats2 said:


> With being sick before the trip I had no stamina to do much. My back was killing me!


*
Awww.. poor thing.
You okay now?*



orangecats2 said:


> We did get to see Love. I thought it was meh, DH loved it. But he's a big Beatles fan.


*
Sorry you only found it "meh".
But then again, I'm not really surprised.
Next time, go see Ka, or O.*



orangecats2 said:


> Ate a lot! No, really a lot!!!




*Okay! Okay! I believe you!*



orangecats2 said:


> The only thing that stood out to me though was our meal at Oscar's at the Plaza. So good! I had a Filet Mignon butterflied to med well, baked potato, onion bread and creme brulee with berries. So so good. Probably one of the best steaks I've ever had! Also the most expensive meal I've ever had. $163 for two of us.



*Really! The best.
Hmmm...
I may need to visit this establishment.*



orangecats2 said:


> Didn't get to zipline.



*Never zipline on a full tummy.
The people below
would appreciate it.*



orangecats2 said:


> Our room was not great, outdated. No I didn't do the $20 trick-probably should have.



*Where did you stay again?
I know it's downtown,
but I forget where.*



orangecats2 said:


> Liked staying downtown but it's a pain to get to the strip.



*You had rented a car, no?*



orangecats2 said:


> The flight out was awful, the seats are really inhumanly close together. I had a middle seat.


*
Yuck. 

Just... No.*



orangecats2 said:


> On the way back I paid to have a window seat. So I really want a do over.



*Do it. Go see Ka.*



orangecats2 said:


> But now I have to start paying off the Disney trip for next year.


*
Ah. Well, #priorities.*



orangecats2 said:


> Hope everyone is good.



*Nope.
We're all naughty.*


----------



## pkondz

*Fair warning!
The next update is nearing completion.
Get yer contest guesses in asap.*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

pkondz said:


> *The gravy was... delicious!
> I (of course) Canadianized it.
> I used maple pork sausages.
> *


Ya’ done good.
I never said the sausage couldn’t be Canadian; only that it had to be very good stuff and plenty of it.

If you’re ever down this way though, I’d recommend that you pick up and try some Neese's.
It’s about the best stuff I’ve ever had without doing the work yourself.




pkondz said:


> *The biscuits... well...
> 
> I either rolled them too thin
> (Recipe said to roll to 1/2"
> but I probably did about 1/4")
> or over blended it.
> They were really thin.*


Yep…
Biscuits are trickier.
The best thing it to not over work ‘em. 
The dough should look like you didn’t do quite enough to it.




pkondz said:


> *Live and learn.
> They tasted good, though.
> So there's that.*


‘Cause good gravy can disguise many a sin.







“pkondz said:


> *I see you are well acquainted
> with the genre.*


I ‘spect that nearly all of us are.




“pkondz said:


> *No.
> Catholic nuns win this easily.
> 
> Did you not see
> The Blues Brothers???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


“We gotta go in and visit the Penguin.”

Classic!


And in general, I agree.
But I’ve encountered many several “Coaches” who basically saw it as their sacred duty to build up the “Real Boys” – the ones who were obviously superior and acceptable forms of humans - by having them attack, assault and abuse their lacking and inferior counterparts. 

And I do mean: many several…
And in multiple age brackets …
And in multiple schools and states, even.

And then there was the coach who took on the role of grief consoler…
That was… ummmm… interesting.




“pkondz said:


> *Ha! I'm Canadian! You can't touch me!
> I'm like... Saddam Hussein!
> Or Osama Bin Laden!
> Or...
> 
> Uh....
> 
> 
> Hang on. There's someone at the door.
> 
> Uh, oh.*


See, told ya’…
Letting me into the club house would prove to be a vast mistake.




“pkondz said:


> *NSA, NPR... I'm learning.*


Just don’t confuse the two…
Completely different mission statements involved there.




“pkondz said:


> *Now look who's learning!*


Oh, South’nrs are known for being polite.
As I explained to someone else recently, it’s just a veneer…
But, we’re known for it. 




“pkondz said:


> *Had to Google Mencken.
> Him I'd never heard of.
> Very, very first quote I found?
> 
> "On some great and glorious day the plain folks of the land will reach their heart's desire at last, and the White House will be adorned by a downright moron."
> 
> Put that out there for
> no particular reason
> whatsoever.*


Thus, my level of respect.

Ambrose Bierce is another good one to steal from (especially from his work: “The Devil's Dictionary”)
For example:

"Politics - The conduct of public affairs for private advantage."




“pkondz said:


> *  Nice one.*


I use the scatter-gun approach…
Throw enough buckshot in the air and you’re bound to wing something at some point.

(of course, a critter that’s been winged tends to be far more dangerous, but ya’ takes your chances)




“pkondz said:


> *Unless your opponent manages
> to avoid it for a bit...
> Drops property on Boardwalk....
> 
> And you stumble upon it.
> Then.... done.*


Very true and that can happen…
but my experience is that it’s easier to miss those two then the next six to nine.
The odds are more in my favor the other way (remember: scatter-gun approach).




“pkondz said:


> *Don't put it in reverse.*


Good thing they printed that warning on the back of it.


Almost as useful as the warnings on the front and back of a Claymore…


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *Fair warning!
> The next update is nearing completion.
> Get yer contest guesses in asap.*



Yay! I'm fairly caught so I'm looking forward to new reading material!


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> *The DIS slow part especially.
> It got better... for a while...*



Hit or miss. It was pretty bad last night.



pkondz said:


> *Spit Out Lettuce?*



Keep going.



pkondz said:


> *If I ever do get down there,
> I may bug you for tips!*



I would love to help. New Orleans is it's own area, different from everywhere else. Just remember hot and humid.

I forgot to add yesterday, I meant the other drink was a raspberry lemonade not tea.


----------



## orangecats2

pkondz said:


> Oh? Details??


I couldn't walk very far (like maybe a block) without stopping for a break. My back just hurt too bad. My shoulder pain was pretty bad too. I was taking two hydro



pkondz said:


> You okay now?


Yes and no. I'm still trying to get back to somewhat normal. My back still won't let me do too much. I'm going to have to go back to a chiropractor to see if that helps.



pkondz said:


> Next time, go see Ka, or O.


I will definately see O next time! I wonder how La Reve is. We saw ads for it and it looked good. But yeah, I've wanted to see O since it came out in like 2000.



pkondz said:


> Where did you stay again?


Four Queens right in the middle of everything. Unfortunately we were in the tower right above all the action and it was noisy! Also that tower hasn't been renovated and it had problems. When you turned on hot water in the shower the pipes made a loud noise! 



pkondz said:


> You had rented a car, no?


No. We paid a cab $63 to take us downtown from the airport. Next time we'll take a shuttle or Uber/Lyft.


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ya’ done good.
> I never said the sausage couldn’t be Canadian; only that it had to be very good stuff and plenty of it.



*Oh there was. And it was goooood.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> If you’re ever down this way though, I’d recommend that you pick up and try some Neese's.
> It’s about the best stuff I’ve ever had without doing the work yourself.



*Hmmm... I'll try to remember.
No, really. I'll really try.

But... 
I'm getting old and senile,
so....*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep…
> Biscuits are trickier.
> The best thing it to not over work ‘em.
> The dough should look like you didn’t do quite enough to it.



*I'm pretty sure I over worked them a bit too.
Not too much... but a bit much.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> ‘Cause good gravy can disguise many a sin.



*Actually, Ruby didn't like the gravy
and asked for one with butter.
I tried that too.

They were thin...
but they were good!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> “We gotta go in and visit the Penguin.”
> 
> Classic!





*But the best line of all?

"We're on a mission from God."*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And in general, I agree.
> But I’ve encountered many several “Coaches” who basically saw it as their sacred duty to build up the “Real Boys” – the ones who were obviously superior and acceptable forms of humans - by having them attack, assault and abuse their lacking and inferior counterparts.
> 
> And I do mean: many several…
> And in multiple age brackets …
> And in multiple schools and states, even.



*That's... horrible, dude.
It really is.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And then there was the coach who took on the role of grief consoler…
> That was… ummmm… interesting.



*You have to share that, now!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> See, told ya’…
> Letting me into the club house would prove to be a vast mistake.



*Dang it!
Too late!

Too late.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just don’t confuse the two…
> Completely different mission statements involved there.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh, South’nrs are known for being polite.
> As I explained to someone else recently, it’s just a veneer…
> But, we’re known for it.



*Polite veneer...

I remember how shocked I was
when I found out what
"Bless his/her heart" really meant.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thus, my level of respect.
> 
> Ambrose Bierce is another good one to steal from (especially from his work: “The Devil's Dictionary”)
> For example:
> 
> "Politics - The conduct of public affairs for private advantage."



*Him I know.
I once told the story of 
"An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge"
to at least one of my kids.
Probably Kay.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I use the scatter-gun approach…
> Throw enough buckshot in the air and you’re bound to wing something at some point.
> 
> (of course, a critter that’s been winged tends to be far more dangerous, but ya’ takes your chances)



*Yep. Don't dish it out
if you can't take it!

Or don't want points deducted.*






(God, I love power.)



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Very true and that can happen…
> but my experience is that it’s easier to miss those two then the next six to nine.
> The odds are more in my favor the other way (remember: scatter-gun approach).




*And that should win... what?
8 times out of 10?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Good thing they printed that warning on the back of it.
> 
> 
> Almost as useful as the warnings on the front and back of a Claymore…



*Which begs the question...

What the heck are you doing with a claymore???????*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yay! I'm fairly caught so I'm looking forward to new reading material!



*Finished the first draft.
Won't be much longer. *


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> Hit or miss. It was pretty bad last night.



*It's gotten really unreliable.
Right now it's good.
This morning it was good.
This afternoon...

Awful.*



vamassey1 said:


> Keep going.



*Salsa On Lettuce?*



vamassey1 said:


> I would love to help. New Orleans is it's own area, different from everywhere else. Just remember hot and humid.



*Which is why we didn't go this summer.
"Summer" being the key word.

We have an aversion to 
spontaneously combusting.*



vamassey1 said:


> I forgot to add yesterday, I meant the other drink was a raspberry lemonade not tea.



*Ah. Yes, that's more likely.*


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> I couldn't walk very far (like maybe a block) without stopping for a break. My back just hurt too bad. My shoulder pain was pretty bad too. I was taking two hydro



*Oh, man. Sorry about that Carrie.
What are hydros?*



orangecats2 said:


> Yes and no. I'm still trying to get back to somewhat normal. My back still won't let me do too much. I'm going to have to go back to a chiropractor to see if that helps.



*Have you tried a physiotherapist?
What does your doctor say?*



orangecats2 said:


> I will definately see O next time! I wonder how La Reve is.



*No idea about La Reve.
I would take Ka over O.
But O was good too.*



orangecats2 said:


> We saw ads for it and it looked good. But yeah, I've wanted to see O since it came out in like 2000.



*Then... go!*



orangecats2 said:


> Four Queens right in the middle of everything.



*Oh, sure! I remember it.*



orangecats2 said:


> Unfortunately we were in the tower right above all the action and it was noisy! Also that tower hasn't been renovated and it had problems. When you turned on hot water in the shower the pipes made a loud noise!



*Ugh! Not exactly
the height of modernity.*



orangecats2 said:


> No. We paid a cab $63 to take us downtown from the airport. Next time we'll take a shuttle or Uber/Lyft.



*Ouch. A rental might've
been in that ballpark.*


----------



## pkondz

*Rodents Of Unusual Size*

*Won't be a whole heck
of a lot of writing
on this update.
The pictures kinda speak
for themselves.

Stop cheering!!

Just for that,
I'm going to write
at least a little bit.

Ha! That quieted you down!


But before we get to this update,
I need to talk about the last one.
Specifically, what I think
was going on with the car
weaving and jerking across
the highway at high speed.

For a good cardio workout,
or stress test, I can't recommend
much better than that.


This is my best guess
as to what was going on:

Ruby had washed the car,
The wheels had water accumulated.
The temperature was right at
the freezing mark.
I think, possibly, the water in the
wheels may have frozen
causing the tires to be unbalanced.
Continued braking,
(to check the tires,
I did that 2-3 times)
may have heated them sufficiently
to have allowed the ice to melt.
Or the ice may have been shed
from wheels on their own.

My best guess.
And I could be wrong too.
But, if it was mechanical,
it's not likely to have fixed itself.


------------------------------------------------------


March 26


We got up at 7:30am,
and not all that surprisingly,
Kay woke up easily.
Normally, she's a bit reluctant
to get up much before...
oh... say... noon.
But today was giant rodent day!

I quickly got ready
and headed over to
a store adjacent to the hotel
and grabbed a muffin for Kay.


I was detained and forced
to pay for the muffin.

Really?
You don't provide free
muffins for Canadians?

This seems unjust.


After delivering my
properly purchased puffin.


Muffin...

Hmmm... baked puffin?
Baked Alaska!

Now I want ice cream...


I went down to the lobby
to check in and print
off our boarding passes
for next morning's flight.
(Possible future contest
question hint? Hmmm??)

Once done, I wandered around
a bit while Kay finished
getting ready.

I took some photos.
Wanna see?
Go look at the previous update.
I told you I took those
the following day.
Pay attention!


There's a contest running, ya know.


Once everyone was ready,
and by everyone, I mean Kay,
we drove over to the petting zoo,
just a 15 minute drive south.

I'm glad I took a look
at where I was going
on Google Street View.
Otherwise, I'm not sure
if I would have stopped.

I had originally thought of,
well... a small zoo.
But really, it's just
a couple's home and back yard.

But even still.... I was a
little unsure when we
got there.






There was a gentleman
out front so I walked up to him
and asked if I was in the right spot.
He yelled at me, pulled out a gun
and told me to:
"Get off my d@#&%m property!"

No. Wait. He said "Hello"
and told me to knock
on the door,
his wife was expecting us.

Yeah that was it.
Pretty much the same thing.


I knocked on the door
and Sherry, the owner, answered.


Let me just stop for a second
to say that Sherry was an amazing host.
She had set aside the entire day for us.
She never rushed us, encouraged us
to see or pet as many animals
as we wanted to
and made us feel at home.


Sherry welcomed us into
her home and the first thing
we saw was a room full of cages.
We immediately spotted
rabbits and guinea pigs,
but quickly saw animals
that we didn't know.

We were introduced to some Pacas.
And they were the first animal
that Kay got to pet.






Pacas are large members
of the rodent family
indigenous to South
and Central America.

And very friendly, too!
But these are not the large
rodents we were looking for.

Once Kay was done petting
the Pacas, Sherry introduced us
to some Brush Tailed Bettongs,
a small marsupial from Australia,
and a pair of Red Rumped Agouti.
From my extensive research,
they are a type of... agouti.


You're welcome.


I felt a certain kinship
to the Red Rumped Agouti.
I remember when I was younger,
when I'd be naughty,
I too would occasionally
wind up red rumped.


The Bettongs were sleeping
and the Agoutis...
Well...
She advised Kay not to pet them.
They eat brazil nuts in the wild.
She demonstrated by giving them
each a whole almond.

<C-R-A-C-K!!!!>

That thing split the hard shell
like it was nothing!

So... go ahead and pet one.
Don't be surprised
when you come away
with one less finger joint
than you went in with.


When Kay was done exploring
the various critters in the room,
Sherry asked if we'd ever seen
an Emu egg.
Of course, neither one of us had.
Have you?
(Bonus points. Have you?)

She opened up an incubator and...






The photo doesn't really
do it justice.
The thing sparkled.
It looked more like a large gem
than it did an egg.
It was pretty cool.

After a bit, Sherry gave me
a knowing glance
and asked if I thought it was time.

I nodded.


Remember in the last update,
I posted this:

"So after a few days, I phoned.
I found out three things.
1. They were still expecting us.
2. There was no mud.
3. Well... I'll reserve comment on this
until the next update."

She told me something
that I knew...
I knew!
Would make Kay's day.
Possibly her year.

Remember the whole reason
why we're in Arizona.
To see, and hopefully pet,
a capybara.

Sherry had assured me
that she had some.

But when I made that phone call,
she told me that not only
did they have capybaras,
but they also had...

A baby.

Three weeks old,
to be precise.

Kay was going to lose her mind.
We didn't tell her what was around
the corner.
We just went.

I had my camera ready.
Sherry preceded us
and picked something up.
She turned to Kay,
with a bundle in her arms and...






Awww...
Melts my heart.

Of course though, it's a baby.
So while Sherry could hold it,
it was far too little for Kay to...

"Would you like to hold her?" 
She asked Kay.

Umm...
I'm gonna say that Kay couldn't speak,
but did nod her head so vigorously
that it almost came loose from her neck.











Once the shock wore off a bit,
Sherry invited us to sit.
And we did...

Kay sat there, holding
the baby capybara...


For over an hour.
Closer to an hour and a half.

Don't mind me,
I had nothing else to do,
so I took photos.































Eventually, we pried
the baby out of Kay's arms
and went outside
to visit the rest of the critters.

The first one we saw was this turkey.
He'd been strutting back and forth
the entire time we were inside.






He was really friendly.
No.
I mean really friendly.
Sherry warned us that he had...
an affinity for dark coloured shoes.



Once we got the turkey
detached from Kay's shoes,
we got to pet some cavies.
Very friendly. Very soft.
They're related to Guinea Pigs.






But despite how nice
they were to pet and see,
the real stars of the show
were just ahead,
inside an enclosure.

Two fully grown capybaras.






Kay got a chance to feed them.
Pretty sure it was cilantro.
(Sorry @franandaj !)






If only they could come
out of their enclosure!

Uh...






Okay. Nevermind.
But if only we could feed them
while they were out.

Sherry handed Kay
a corn cob.






"You can scratch him
behind the ears while he eats.
He likes that." Sherry said.






The capybara's fur felt like straw.
It's developed in a way to quickly
and easily shed water.
They tend to spend a lot of time there.

While Kay fed the capybara,
corn kernels would fall
and be pounced on by
cavies, chickens and Sandy,
Sherry's dog.

Occasionally, in Sandy's eagerness,
the corn would land on him.
He didn't seem to mind.






Eventually, the giant rodent
had enough and sauntered
back into his enclosure.
I did mention they like
to be in water.






Whoops!
Emu photobomb.
Hang on. Let's try again.






Kay wasn't a huge fan of Becky the emu.
There were actually three of them
but the other two were penned up.

I must admit to being a bit nervous myself.
An animal that's as tall as you,
outweighs you,
with a pretty sharp looking beak...

That she could bring up to eye level...






We moved down to the end of the yard
where there were Zebu's
(type of cattle)
and miniature horses.
(type of horse)











After Kay had petted all of those,
we headed back towards the house.
On the side of the house we found
a Giant Tortoise.

I'd never touched one before.
Turtles, yes.
Smaller tortoises, yes.
But not one this big.






More cilantro.
(Sorry @franandaj !)






Adjacent to the tortoise's lair
and against the house
were four wallabies.
We didn't get to pet them, though.
I don't remember now why not.
I think Sherry said they were
a bit nervous. 

Not sure.






The emu enclosure.






The last (well... sort of)
animals we saw and petted
were the Alpacas.
















This one male kept making
a laughing like noise.
Sherry explained that
was actually a warning call.
Even after we were petting them all
(and feeding them!)
it just kept laughing away.
Frankly, I was beginning
to think he was mocking me.

Probably was.


Eventually, Kay was finally done
petting all the various critters.
Finally! We can lea......

Nope.
We went back inside
and Kay held the baby
capybara...
for another hour.











Capybara selfie time!






Okay. Come on.
I know it's a rodent.
But... it's cute, isn't it?
Bonus points if you tell me
what you think.
One way or another.


Eventually, Kay reluctantly
released the baby.
I asked Sherry to confirm
the cost of our visit.

Yes. I had heard correctly.
$10 per person.

I found that insanely cheap.
I mean.. we were there for three hours.
But they also run this little zoo
by themselves...
I suspect the revenue isn't
the greatest.
I gave her more.
Well worth it.

Did you not see the
expression on Kay's face?


And that was our Capybara experience!*



*Contest*

*Answers to previous questions:
1. What time do we get up in the morning?
Answer: 7:30am
Nailed it 20 points, +/- 30 – 10 points, +/-60 – 5 points

2. We get to the petting zoo!
How many capybaras are there?
0? 3? 6? 12?
Answer: 3 – 15 points

3. Does Kay get to touch any animals?
Answer: It’s a petting zoo.
Of course! – 10 points.

4. Name at least one other animal
that can be found at this zoo.
Answer:
Paca, agouti, bettong, turkey, cavy, dog, emu,
wallaby, rooster, zebu, horse, tortoise, alpaca – 10 points.

5. Kay gets to feed a critter.
What does she feed it?
Hay? Corn? Oats? Fava beans? (with a nice Chianti)
Answer: corn – 15 points

6. How many hours are we there?
1? 2? 3? 4?
Answer: 3 – 15 points


MeghanEmily - 7:30, 3, yes, sloth, beans, 3, me, jerk, yes - 90  points.
Curiouser&curiouser! - 8:00, 3, yes, goats, hay, 4, me, jerk - 55 points.
Terra Nova guy - 7:45, 0, yes, lama, fava beans, 2, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 70 points.
mustinjourney - 7:30, 6, yes, emu, corn, 2, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 95 points.
CyndiLouWho - 7:30, 12, yes, wallabies, corn, 2, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 95 points.
juniorbugman - 7:00, 6, yes, Guinea pigs, corn, 4, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 85 points.
orangecats2 - me, jerk, yes
rndmr2 - 7:00, 3, yes, cows, hay, 4, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 85 points.
QueenJen - 7:15, 6, yes, guinea pig, corn, 3, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 100 points.
Steppesister - 7:15, 6, yes, alpaca, hay, 4, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 70 points.
Chrystmasangel - 7:00, 6, yes, alpaca, hay, 3, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 85 points.
natebenma - 7:00, 3, yes, chickens, oats, 3, me, jerk, yes - 90 points.
SoccerDogWithEars - 8:24, 0, yes, alpaca, hay, 2, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 65 points.
Mac Brew - 7:00, 2, yes, mini-horse, hay, 3, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 85 points.
Captain_Oblivious - 8:00, 3, yes, paca, lettuce, 3, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 100 points.
afwdwfan - 7:00, 6, yes, dog, hay, 4, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 70 points.
DonnaBeeGood - 8:15, 6, yes, bunnies, corn, 3, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 95 points.
Mrs T 2009 - 8:00, 6, yes, goat, oats, 3, yes, saw it - 55 points.
chunkymonkey - 7:00, 6, yes, alpaca, oats, 3 - 45 points.
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 7:00, 3, yes, alpaca, corn, 2, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 100 points.
franandaj - 6:45, 3, yes, guinea pig, corn, 4, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 95 points.
Kiotzu - 7:00, 3, yes, alpacas, oats, 3 - 60 points.
Princess Leia - 7:00, 6, yes, alpacas, corn, 3, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 100 points.
Canadian Harmony - 7:00, 6, yes, deer, oats, 4 - 20 points.
vamassey1 - 7:00, 3, yes, emu, hay, 3, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 100 points.


Bonus:
Did you see it?
(Marvin lurking in the lobby) - 10 points.

Also bonus points for:
1. "Kay and me" vs "Kay and I" - 10 points.
2. What caused the jerking? - 10 points.
3. Say "yes" - 10 points.

As usual, if I've made any mistakes,
either above or below, let me know.

Score
QueenJen - 185
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 175
Captain_Oblivious - 170
Chrystmasangel - 170
Mac Brew - 165
rndmr2 - 165
mustinjourney - 160
vamassey1 - 160
CyndiLouWho - 155
juniorbugman - 155
MeghanEmily - 155
Steppesister - 155
franandaj - 150
Princess Leia - 145
DonnaBeeGood - 135
natebenma - 135
Terra Nova guy - 135
Mrs T 2009 - 130
chunkymonkey - 125
Curiouser&curiouser! - 125
SoccerDogWithEars - 125
Kiotzu - 110
Canadian Harmony - 85
afwdwfan - 70
orangecats2 - 70
cindianne320 - 50
Jaina - 55
irene_dsc - 10

Questions next round

1. We stop for a snack.
Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?

2. What do we do next?
Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?

3. There are only a few people
on that activity (not including guide).
How many?
4, 6 or 8?

4. What does Kay purchase
in the inevitable gift shop?
Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?

5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
Hint: Consider where we are.

6. How long are we there?
10-20 minutes,
30-45 minutes,
60-90 minutes?

7. We go to a Harley store.
What do I get?
Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?

8. What do we have for dinner?
Mexican, pizza, burgers?

9. What classic arcade game
does Kay challenge me to?

10. We return the rental car.
What do I forget to do first?


Bonus: Did you see it?
PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions.

Coming up: The rest of the day.*



*Chapter 4. Ride 'em Cowgirl*​


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Baby capybara is adorable, as is Kay. She looks so happy holding it


----------



## rndmr2

Love the update! That place was really cool! Glad Kay got to see and pet many animals. They were really neat, soo cool that there was a baby and she could hold it. The baby was more like a regular size guinea pic, LOL.  He (she?) was really cute (a little bit ugly too but still cute!    )



pkondz said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich? ----- Tuna Salad
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?-----ATV ride
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?-----6
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?---------post cards
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.-------------Phoenix zoo?
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?--------------------90 minutes
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?-------chip and t-shirt
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?-------------------mexican
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?-------------Pac Man
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?------put gas in it
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.----PM sent


----------



## Chrystmasangel

pkondz said:


> <C-R-A-C-K!!!!>



OWWWWW


pkondz said:


>





pkondz said:


> (Bonus points. Have you?)



Nope and I would say that is amazing!



pkondz said:


> Awww...
> Melts my heart.





pkondz said:


>



LOVE how happy she looks.  Such a perfect birthday present for her!




pkondz said:


> Bonus points if you tell me
> what you think.
> One way or another.



Can't say I am a fan of any type of rodent.  Of corse it doesn't help that I break out in hives, start to weeze and sneeze anytime I get around any thing with fur!



pkondz said:


> We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?



chicken salad



pkondz said:


> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?



ATV ride



pkondz said:


> . There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?



Well, you said a few, and technically that is 3...but 3 is not an option so 4. 




pkondz said:


> . What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?



postcards



pkondz said:


> . What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.



grand canyon



pkondz said:


> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?



60-90 minutes



pkondz said:


> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?



chip and T-shirt



pkondz said:


> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?



space invaders



pkondz said:


> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?



fill the gas tank



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?



pm sent


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Awe, Kay's visit with the baby capi was precious!  What a cool out of the way place!

I'm going to guess it's ATV because it's Arizona.  No points needed, just speculating.Then again it could be rafting or horseback riding in the grand canyon.  Oh, I don't know


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Steppesister said:


> Looooooove me some Burrito Supremes. But I also love the old-style Enchiritos, that they will still make you if you ask. The Crunchwrap Supreme is a close 2nd. But if I'm in a big hurry and just need a small pick-me-up, my go-to is a small bean and cheese burrito and, if they have it, with green sauce.
> 
> BUT, the clincher is, and you've mentioned this in a previous post, Del Taco is far superior. They have a killer 2 lb. burrito that can easily be split. Love that piece of goodness.  My heart grieves for Naugles though. The Macho Combo was pretty much the bomb diggity when I was in high school and could eat my weight in food and not look like a macho combo myself.



I love burrito supreme the way it used to be, too! It was the first thing I wanted to eat when touching down in the states after 3 years overseas.  Sadly, I have a hard time finding one tgst tastes "right" with tge sour cream more than a dot at the end.

We love Del Taco when we head to California. They had one here, it started out great, went downhill on ingredients and went out of business.  People are serious about their tacos here 



franandaj said:


> It's a Taco Bell creation.  Back in the day it was a corn tortilla wrapped around beef (questionable now as Taco Bell is no longer allowed to call their beef mixture "beef" as they do not have enough beef in it to actually call it beef) and refried beans with cheese.  Then it is sauced with their regular sauce and some cheddar cheese.  It's kind of like an enchilada, but different.  I like them!



Oh, i miss the enchirito!  It's the sauce!


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> Normally, she's a bit reluctant
> to get up much before...
> oh... say... _noon._
> But today was giant rodent day!



Well if it was Giant Rodent Day!! Who wouldn't wanna' spring outta' bed for that?!?



pkondz said:


> I was detained and forced
> to pay for the muffin.
> 
> Really?
> You don't provide free
> muffins for Canadians?



I thought this was an all-inclusive capybara event!!



pkondz said:


> Let me just stop for a second
> to say that Sherry was an _amazing_ host.
> She had set aside _the entire day_ for us.
> She never rushed us, encouraged us
> to see or pet as many animals
> as we wanted to
> and made us feel at home.



How fantastic! Totally makes the experience to be hosted by someone so hospitable and enthusiastic!



pkondz said:


> But when I made that phone call,
> she told me that not only
> did they have capybaras,
> but they also had...
> 
> A baby.
> 
> Three weeks old,
> to be precise.
> 
> Kay was going to lose her mind.



Kay's never seen a baby before? We have babies all over the place here. I can't seem to get away from those crying buggers!



pkondz said:


> Don't mind me,
> I had nothing else to do,
> so I took photos.



Oh... 



pkondz said:


>



my...



pkondz said:


>



goodness!!



pkondz said:


> we got to pet some cavies.
> Very friendly. Very soft.
> They're related to Guinea Pigs.



I want one of these. For cuddling purposes.



pkondz said:


> Kay wasn't a huge fan of Becky the emu.
> There were actually three of them
> but the other two were penned up.
> 
> I must admit to being a bit nervous myself.
> An animal that's as tall as you,
> outweighs you,
> with a pretty sharp looking beak...
> 
> That she could bring up to eye level...



I'm not much of an emu fan either. I had a bad experience with one thrashing his head through a mesh fence at us at a petting zoo, cutting its face, etc. Never loved them much after that...



pkondz said:


>



I do love these guys!! 



pkondz said:


> I know it's a rodent.
> But... it's cute, isn't it?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> what you think.
> One way or another.



Absolutely cute!



pkondz said:


> Questions next round
> 
> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?



1. Chicken salad
2. Horseback riding
3. 4
4. Magnet
5. Bigfoot Museum
6. 30-45 mins
7. poker chip
8. pizza
9. Pinball
10. Get gas


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Baby capybara is adorable, as is Kay. She looks so happy holding it


*She was absolutely on cloud nine. *


----------



## pkondz

rndmr2 said:


> Love the update!



*Thanks! *



rndmr2 said:


> That place was really cool!



*After seeing the outside,
I wasn't sure how it would be.
I was pleasantly surprised.*



rndmr2 said:


> Glad Kay got to see and pet many animals.







rndmr2 said:


> they were really neat, soo cool that there was a baby and she could hold it. The baby was more like a regular size guinea pic, LOL. He (she?) was really cute (a little bit ugly too but still cute!  )



*Yes. That was my impression.
He was about Guinea pig size.

Pretty good assessment.
Little bit ugly, but still cute. *



rndmr2 said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich? ----- Tuna Salad
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?-----ATV ride
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?-----6
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?---------post cards
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.-------------Phoenix zoo?
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?--------------------90 minutes
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?-------chip and t-shirt
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?-------------------mexican
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?-------------Pac Man
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?------put gas in it



*Noted!*



rndmr2 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.----PM sent



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> OWWWWW



*I told you!!!!

Sorry about your finger.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Nope and I would say that is amazing!



*It was so cool to see!


Am I a bad person,
because I immediately
thought of scrambled eggs?*



Chrystmasangel said:


> LOVE how happy she looks. Such a perfect birthday present for her!



*She was over the moon.
Next time she misbehaves
I'll remind her of how
great a Father I am.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Can't say I am a fan of any type of rodent. Of corse it doesn't help that I break out in hives, start to weeze and sneeze anytime I get around any thing with fur!



*Okay. You're excused.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> chicken salad
> 
> ATV ride
> 
> Well, you said a few, and technically that is 3...but 3 is not an option so 4.
> 
> 
> postcards
> 
> grand canyon
> 
> 60-90 minutes
> 
> chip and T-shirt
> 
> space invaders
> 
> fill the gas tank



*All noted!
But you missed one.
Mexican, pizza or burgers?*



Chrystmasangel said:


> pm sent



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Awe, Kay's visit with the baby capi was precious! What a cool out of the way place!



*When I heard there was a baby there,
I got really excited for her.

It was a cool little place!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm going to guess it's ATV because it's Arizona. No points needed, just speculating.Then again it could be rafting or horseback riding in the grand canyon. Oh, I don't know



* Way to cover all the bases!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> People are serious about their tacos here


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Well if it was Giant Rodent Day!! Who wouldn't wanna' spring outta' bed for that?!?



*I know, right???*



MeghanEmily said:


> I thought this was an all-inclusive capybara event!!



*My disappointment
knew no bounds.

Nor did my tummy.*



MeghanEmily said:


> How fantastic! Totally makes the experience to be hosted by someone so hospitable and enthusiastic!




*She totally made it.
Knew all about them
and was extremely patient.

I was very impressed.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Kay's never seen a baby before? We have babies all over the place here. I can't seem to get away from those crying buggers!



*:laughing;
All right, all right
little miss smartypants.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Oh...
> 
> my...
> 
> goodness!!







MeghanEmily said:


> I want one of these. For cuddling purposes.



*So soft.
Funny. When I was posting
the photos, I even thought
"I want one. So soft!"*



MeghanEmily said:


> I'm not much of an emu fan either. I had a bad experience with one thrashing his head through a mesh fence at us at a petting zoo, cutting its face, etc. Never loved them much after that...



*Oh, geez!
Not at all traumatic.

Just... no.*



MeghanEmily said:


> I do love these guys!!



*They were super friendly. *



MeghanEmily said:


> Absolutely cute!







MeghanEmily said:


> 1. Chicken salad
> 2. Horseback riding
> 3. 4
> 4. Magnet
> 5. Bigfoot Museum
> 6. 30-45 mins
> 7. poker chip
> 8. pizza
> 9. Pinball
> 10. Get gas



*Noted!*


----------



## Chrystmasangel

pkondz said:


> Am I a bad person,
> because I immediately
> thought of scrambled eggs?



Actually if I am being honest... so did I.  So does that make us both bad persons?



pkondz said:


> But you missed one.
> Mexican, pizza or burgers?



Well, how did I do that?   Must have been all the sneezing just from looking at all the fur.  Thank you for telling me!
I'ma gonna go with Mexican.


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> Actually if I am being honest... so did I. So does that make us both bad persons?



*Oh, no! Not at all! 
Well, maybe just a bit.
A small bit.
Maybe just a bit more than a bit.
Quite a bit.
Yes.
Yes we're bad people.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Well, how did I do that? Must have been all the sneezing just from looking at all the fur. Thank you for telling me!



* You're welcome!
(Hands her a Kleenex.)*



Chrystmasangel said:


> I'ma gonna go with Mexican.



*Noted!*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> This is my best guess
> as to what was going on:





pkondz said:


> The temperature was right at
> the freezing mark.
> I think, possibly, the water in the
> wheels may have frozen
> causing the tires to be unbalanced.



Never in my wildest imagination would I have ever considered anything to do with frozen water!  We don't really have such a thing here unless it is in my icemaker!  



pkondz said:


> But, if it was mechanical,
> it's not likely to have fixed itself.



This is a true statement.



pkondz said:


> Normally, she's a bit reluctant
> to get up much before...
> oh... say... _noon._
> But today was giant rodent day!



Nice, so Canadian schools don't start until after 12. Got it! But giant rodent day is an exception.



pkondz said:


> I was detained and forced
> to pay for the muffin.
> 
> Really?
> You don't provide free
> muffins for Canadians?



What I would ask is "your hotel didn't give you free breakfast?"  You have not learned from @Captain_Oblivious on securing affordable hotels.



pkondz said:


> I took some photos.
> Wanna see?
> Go look at the previous update.
> I _told_ you I took those
> the following day.
> Pay attention!



I already saw them, in the last update.



pkondz said:


> I had originally thought of,
> well... a small zoo.
> But really, it's just
> a couple's home and back yard.



I guess you didn't read my emails last March. I pointed that out to you. 



pkondz said:


> I walked up to him
> and asked if I was in the right spot.
> He yelled at me, pulled out a gun
> and told me to:
> "Get off my d@#&%m property!"




Well that's hospitality for you....



pkondz said:


> Let me just stop for a second
> to say that Sherry was an _amazing_ host.
> She had set aside _the entire day_ for us.
> She never rushed us, encouraged us
> to see or pet as many animals
> as we wanted to
> and made us feel at home.



That's really nice of her!  What a sweet lady!



pkondz said:


> She advised Kay not to pet them.
> They eat brazil nuts in the wild.
> She demonstrated by giving them
> each a whole almond.
> 
> <C-R-A-C-K!!!!>



  Yeah, I would prefer to keep all my digits.



pkondz said:


> Of course, neither one of us had.
> Have you?
> (Bonus points. Have you?)



No I haven't.  At least not that I can remember.



pkondz said:


> A baby.
> 
> Three weeks old,
> to be precise.
> 
> Kay was going to lose her mind.
> We didn't tell her what was around
> the corner.
> We just went.



Good move.



pkondz said:


> "Would you like to hold him?"
> She asked Kay.
> 
> Umm...
> I'm gonna say that Kay couldn't speak,
> but did nod her head so vigorously
> that it almost came loose from her neck.



Yeah, I can see that.



pkondz said:


> Kay got a chance to feed them.
> Pretty sure it was cilantro.
> (Sorry @franandaj !)


4

Clearly I would have to say that it looks like a corn husk here, unless that is Kay's evil twin in the picture.    That's what I was referring to.








pkondz said:


> Sherry handed Kay
> a corn cob.



See it was corn anyways.



pkondz said:


> Eventually, the giant rodent
> had enough and sauntered
> back into his enclosure.
> I did mention they like
> to be in water.



I read that they are actually really dirty animals with kind of nasty habits.



pkondz said:


> Whoops!
> Emu photobomb.
> Hang on. Let's try again.



I like the Emu photobomb better!



pkondz said:


> Even after we were petting them all
> (and feeding them!)
> it just kept laughing away.
> Frankly, I was beginning
> to think he was mocking me.
> 
> Probably was.



I'm sure they were.  They always do.



pkondz said:


> Okay. Come on.
> I know it's a rodent.
> But... it's cute, isn't it?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> what you think.
> One way or another.



I think it's cute, but then I think the possums and raccoons that sometimes visit our house are cute as well.



pkondz said:


> Yes. I had heard correctly.
> $10 per person.
> 
> I found that _insanely_ cheap.
> I mean.. we were there for three hours.



I don't think that they were really "in business".



pkondz said:


> I suspect the revenue isn't
> the greatest.
> I gave her more.
> Well worth it.



That was nice of you.



pkondz said:


> franandaj - 6:45, 3, yes, guinea pig, corn, 4, me, jerk, yes, saw it - 95 points.



Obviously I missed quite a few.  I should have chosen my answers more wisely, but it was better than the first round.  Ugh, I have no idea on this next round, so I'm just going to have to be resolved that I'm not getting any Canadian Chocolate this TR!



pkondz said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?



I'm gonna say Chicken Salad.



pkondz said:


> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?



How about horseback riding?  You were in touch with @Captain_Oblivious and you wanted Kay to fight off some bad hombres like Sarah and Julie did on their trip into the back country.



pkondz said:


> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?



I'll go with 4 since you said a few and someone else mentioned that implies 3-4...



pkondz said:


> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?



Postcards



pkondz said:


> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.



There are so many.  I'm going to go with the museum of making music (or whatever it's called).



pkondz said:


> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?



60-90 minutes.  I probably totally blew it on this question.



pkondz said:


> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?



So since I'm totally biting it on this contest, just a poker chip.



pkondz said:


> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?



Mexican, you can have pizza and burgers anywhere, but since Sheriff Joe is gone, at least from Arizona, the Mexicans are thriving!



pkondz said:


> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?



Pac Man.



pkondz said:


> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?



Refill the gas tank.


----------



## orangecats2

OH wow! So many animals! They were all cute! Now I want to go there!!! 

The pills I took were hydrocodone. I think DH interrupted me while typing.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Never in my wildest imagination would I have ever considered anything to do with frozen water! We don't really have such a thing here unless it is in my icemaker!



*Be careful! 
Your icemaker could suddenly
start jerking side to side.*



franandaj said:


> This is a true statement.



*That happens on occasion
on my TRs.*





franandaj said:


> Nice, so Canadian schools don't start until after 12.



*This was Spring Break.
Getting her up before noon
on vacation is a  bit of
an issue.

She manages to get up
for school,
which starts at... 8:45
at that particular one.

Actually, all the schools have
staggered start times here.
That's so they can minimize
the number of school buses.
So instead of having several
busses per school,
each school shares with others.*



franandaj said:


> Got it! But giant rodent day is an exception.







franandaj said:


> What I would ask is "your hotel didn't give you free breakfast?" You have not learned from @Captain_Oblivious on securing affordable hotels.



*Actually, that's one reason
why I usually stay at 
Country Inns.
And I do frequently look
for free breakfast.

But this time, I didn't want
to be too far from the airport
or in the city that would 
add to my travel time.*



franandaj said:


> I guess you didn't read my emails last March. I pointed that out to you.



*Whoops!
I forgot that.
And... considering how
extremely helpful you were
(And thank you so much... again!)
I won't go back through all 
those emails to check!*



franandaj said:


> Well that's hospitality for you....



*Southern.*








franandaj said:


> That's really nice of her! What a sweet lady!



*She really was! *



franandaj said:


> Yeah, I would prefer to keep all my digits.



*Oddly enough, so did Kay.*



franandaj said:


> No I haven't. At least not that I can remember.



*I'll be surprised if 
anyone has.*



franandaj said:


> Good move.



*Actually, I was going to tell her.
I was really excited when 
I heard about it.
I told Ruby and Elle,
and Elle told me to 
keep it a surprise.*



franandaj said:


> Clearly I would have to say that it looks like a corn husk here, unless that is Kay's evil twin in the picture.  That's what I was referring to.



* I actually forgot
about that!*



franandaj said:


>



*Thanks for that!
I hadn't seen that.*



franandaj said:


> See it was corn anyways.







franandaj said:


> I read that they are actually really dirty animals with kind of nasty habits.



*Well...

I didn't post this photo:*








franandaj said:


> I like the Emu photobomb better!




*Me too.
I laughed when I saw it.
You can see how uncomfortable
Kay was with it that close.*



franandaj said:


> I'm sure they were. They always do.



*Rude critter.
Lucky they're cute.*



franandaj said:


> I think it's cute, but then I think the possums and raccoons that sometimes visit our house are cute as well.



*Well... so do I.*



franandaj said:


> I don't think that they were really "in business".



*Actually they were.
They had a trailer
and they take the animals
(Not all of them, of course)
to schools and parties, etc.
That weekend was their last one, though.
After that, they were just going to be
an animal rescue.
That's where a lot of their animals came from.*



franandaj said:


> Obviously I missed quite a few.



*Actually, you did quite well!
You missed the high score
by only 5 points.*



franandaj said:


> I should have chosen my answers more wisely, but it was better than the first round. Ugh, I have no idea on this next round, so I'm just going to have to be resolved that I'm not getting any Canadian Chocolate this TR!



*Well, you could always
get some in April...
which may be when
this one ends! *



franandaj said:


> I'm gonna say Chicken Salad.
> 
> How about horseback riding? You were in touch with @Captain_Oblivious and you wanted Kay to fight off some bad hombres like Sarah and Julie did on their trip into the back country.
> 
> I'll go with 4 since you said a few and someone else mentioned that implies 3-4...
> 
> Postcards
> 
> There are so many. I'm going to go with the museum of making music (or whatever it's called).
> 
> 60-90 minutes. I probably totally blew it on this question.
> 
> So since I'm totally biting it on this contest, just a poker chip.
> 
> Mexican, you can have pizza and burgers anywhere, but since Sheriff Joe is gone, at least from Arizona, the Mexicans are thriving!
> 
> Pac Man.
> 
> Refill the gas tank.



*Noted.*


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> OH wow! So many animals! They were all cute! Now I want to go there!!!



*It was a fun little place to visit.
Maybe not the best zoo
in the world...

But certainly a very good 
petting zoo!*



orangecats2 said:


> The pills I took were hydrocodone. I think DH interrupted me while typing.



*Ah!
Never heard of 'em.
Googled.
Now I know!

Gee, Carrie,
hope you start feeling better soon. *


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Actually, that's one reason
> why I usually stay at
> Country Inns.
> And I do frequently look
> for free breakfast.



That's why you'll find us staying at Hampton Inns often. Waffles.



pkondz said:


> But this time, I didn't want
> to be too far from the airport
> or in the city that would
> add to my travel time.



With your schedule I can see that.



pkondz said:


> Actually, I was going to tell her.
> I was really excited when
> I heard about it.
> I told Ruby and Elle,
> and Elle told me to
> keep it a surprise.



I think that was a good move! 



pkondz said:


> Thanks for that!
> I hadn't seen that.



You're welcome.



pkondz said:


> *Actually they were.
> They had a trailer
> and they take the animals
> (Not all of them, of course)
> to schools and parties, etc.
> That weekend was their last one, though.
> After that, they were just going to be
> an animal rescue.
> That's where a lot of their animals came from.*



Actually, not only have they stopped the parties, etc but it sounds like (according to their FB page) they have shut down completely and are even planning on moving away. From the tone of the posts, it sounded like radical groups like PETA targeted them and charged them with animal cruelty or something similar. The Capybaras went to a zoo in Ohio and the other animals were placed where they could.



pkondz said:


> Actually, you did quite well!
> You missed the high score
> by only 5 points.



That's the beauty of the bell curve, if everyone misses a few answers no one gets a perfect score!



pkondz said:


> Well, you could always
> get some in April...
> which may be when
> this one ends!



Well at least that gives me something to look forward to!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Ok back with my answers

Yes I've seen an Emu egg. (Fun fact, back in college, I did an internship at our local zoo, Brookfield Zoo, in the ...bird department. It was a million years ago however, so I don't remember much lol) 

Chicken salad 
Horseback riding since Kay is an animal lover
4 peopl
Rocks, cause why not 
Indian reservation, um Native American reservation 
60-90 minutes
Chip and tshirt 
Burgers
PAC Man
Forgot to fill gas tank

PMing


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> That's why you'll find us staying at Hampton Inns often. Waffles.



*Not a huge waffles fan.
Unless I can dump
berries, bananas, honey 
and whipped cream on top.

But yes. I'll stay there too.*



franandaj said:


> With your schedule I can see that.



*Well, actually.... You'll see.*



franandaj said:


> I think that was a good move!







franandaj said:


> You're welcome.







franandaj said:


> Actually, not only have they stopped the parties, etc but it sounds like (according to their FB page) they have shut down completely and are even planning on moving away. From the tone of the posts, it sounded like radical groups like PETA targeted them and charged them with animal cruelty or something similar. The Capybaras went to a zoo in Ohio and the other animals were placed where they could.



*Really!

Then again... 
I'm not all that surprised.
Those animals looked happy,
and well treated.

But it only takes one 
rabid "do-gooder"
to bring good things
to an end.*



franandaj said:


> That's the beauty of the bell curve, if everyone misses a few answers no one gets a perfect score!



*True.
I expect a bit wider variance
this time around.*



franandaj said:


> Well at least that gives me something to look forward to!



*What!?!?!?*

*You mean that I am *
*not enough?!?!?!??????*


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Ok back with my answers



*Well, hi there!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Yes I've seen an Emu egg. (Fun fact, back in college, I did an internship at our local zoo, Brookfield Zoo, in the ...bird department. It was a million years ago however, so I don't remember much lol)



*You did!!
I just mentioned a few
minutes ago that I didn't
expect anyone 
to have ever seen one.

Huh!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Chicken salad
> Horseback riding since Kay is an animal lover
> 4 peopl
> Rocks, cause why not
> Indian reservation, um Native American reservation
> 60-90 minutes
> Chip and tshirt
> Burgers
> PAC Man
> Forgot to fill gas tank



*All noted!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> PMing



*Got it!*


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> You did!!
> I just mentioned a few
> minutes ago that I didn't
> expect _anyone_
> to have ever seen one.
> 
> Huh!


I no longer know how to post pictures here, but the zoo here has "Wild Encounters" exhibit which includes an open area with emus and wallabies wandering around free. They can walk right up to you, or follow you around. I have a couple pics of an emu following us, or blocking the exit so we couldn't leave.  They also have "touch"exhibits where you can handle things like bones, feathers or emu eggs.


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> I no longer know how to post pictures here, but the zoo here has "Wild Encounters" exhibit which includes an open area with emus and wallabies wandering around free.



*Hmmm... emus... plural...*



CyndiLouWho said:


> They can walk right up to you,



*AND PECK YOUR EYES OUT!!
MY EYES! MY EYES!!!!!!!
AAAIIIIEEEEE!!!!!!!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> or follow you around.



*Yeah.
That makes it less creepy.*



CyndiLouWho said:


> I have a couple pics of an emu following us, or blocking the exit so we couldn't leave.



*See?!?!?!? SEE????????*



CyndiLouWho said:


> They also have "touch"exhibits where you can handle things like bones, feathers or emu eggs.



*"Whoops! Dropped your egg. Sorry, mama."

And that's why they go for the eyes.*


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> AND PECK YOUR EYES OUT!!
> MY EYES! MY EYES!!!!!!!
> AAAIIIIEEEEE!!!!!!!


So clearly the wallabies are the attraction, not the scary emus.


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> So clearly the wallabies are the attraction, not the scary emus.


*Welll..... yeah!

Emus are great...
When they're over there. 
Far, far over there.*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Really!
> 
> Then again...
> I'm not all that surprised.
> Those animals looked happy,
> and well treated.



I'm sure they took very good care of them!



pkondz said:


> *But it only takes one
> rabid "do-gooder"
> to bring good things
> to an end.*



Yup, and it's happening more and more. People evidently believe so much in survival of the fittest that they would rather animals die in their natural habitat than are nursed back to health and live with humans.



pkondz said:


> *True.
> I expect a bit wider variance
> this time around.*



I'm sure I probably sucked on this round.  I had no way to do extra research or anything.  



pkondz said:


> *What!?!?!?*
> 
> *You mean that I am
> not enough?!?!?!??????*



Well of course you are, but then you go home....as long as I can hide the chocolate from Fran that can last for weeks!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I'm sure they took very good care of them!



*Well, it certainly looked like it.*



franandaj said:


> Yup, and it's happening more and more. People evidently believe so much in survival of the fittest that they would rather animals die in their natural habitat than are nursed back to health and live with humans.



*That's just it.
Sherry told me that a lot 
of their animals came from 
people who found them, abandoned
or from people who couldn't or wouldn't
care for them anymore.

Yup. Maybe just kill 'em off. 
That's much better.*



franandaj said:


> I'm sure I probably sucked on this round. I had no way to do extra research or anything.



*Hey! You want this chocolate
or don't you????*






franandaj said:


> Well of course you are, but then you go home....



*This is true.*



franandaj said:


> as long as I can hide the chocolate from Fran that can last for weeks!


----------



## Tracy161

Okay, I can ALWAYS guarantee a laugh (or 87) whilst reading your updates. However, this update hit me in another place altogether. The joy and happiness on Kay's face was just absolutely priceless. 



pkondz said:


> I (of course) Canadianized it.
> I used _maple_ pork sausages.


Oooh, look at you go! 



pkondz said:


> They tasted good, though.
> So there's that.


And _that _counts for a LOT! 



pkondz said:


> He yelled at me, pulled out a gun
> and told me to:
> "Get off my d@#&%m property!"


Oh, don't worry, that's just standard here in the states  Means we like you 



pkondz said:


> But when I made that phone call,
> she told me that not only
> did they have capybaras,
> but they also had...
> 
> A baby.






pkondz said:


> Whoops!
> Emu photobomb.






pkondz said:


> Even after we were petting them all
> (and feeding them!)
> it just kept laughing away.
> Frankly, I was beginning
> to think he was mocking me.


 Okay, I see you made it a point for me to get my laughs in anyway. Well done!


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Okay, I can ALWAYS guarantee a laugh (or 87) whilst reading your updates.



*Thanks! Glad I can make 
someone giggle...

I mean, without looking at me.*



Tracy161 said:


> However, this update hit me in another place altogether.


*
Tracy!!! 

Family board!*



Tracy161 said:


> The joy and happiness on Kay's face was just absolutely priceless.



*Oh!




That look on her face made 
the entire trip, worth it.*



Tracy161 said:


> Oooh, look at you go!



*What can I say.
Canadian.

We put syrup on everything.*



Tracy161 said:


> And _that _counts for a LOT!



*I should hope so!

"Tastes like crap. Still counts, though!"*



Tracy161 said:


> Oh, don't worry, that's just standard here in the states  Means we like you



* Phew!
Thought he was mad.*



Tracy161 said:


> Okay, I see you made it a point for me to get my laughs in anyway. Well done!



* I'm glad I got a chuckle
out of you! *


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> *What can I say.
> Canadian.
> 
> We put syrup on everything.*



Amen to this! Made chilli and cornbread and oatmeal tonight. It went in/on all three.


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Amen to this! Made chilli and cornbread and oatmeal tonight. It went in/on all three.


*The lady knows.*


----------



## pkondz

*In other real life happenings.

So tonight I decided
in addition to my other 
things I was cooking,
(Grilled chicken, steamed
and garlic sautéed fresh beans,
Tuscan tortellini soup)
I would try Rob's grits recipe
and retry the biscuits.

Kay had a friend over
and while I normally
don't try new things on guests...

She's Kay's friend, not mine, so...
too bad!


The verdict?
I rolled the biscuit dough
out much thicker,
and while it still wasn't as
thick as I'd like,
they were much better.

I told Ruby they needed
sausage gravy though.

She told me we weren't in the south.




The grits.
Here's the nitty gritty.
(See what I did there?
You could hardly miss.
I practically beat you over
the head with it.)

I made the grits according
to the directions received.
I did use 35% cream and butter.

Kay's friend liked it.
I liked it.
Kay... you know?
I'm not sure... Hmmm... odd.
Ruby didn't even try it.
She flat out refused.

Elle put it on her plate.
And from that point on,
hilarity ensued.

She ate everything else.
Then she took a forkful.
Then she put the fork down.
She picked it back up.
Put it back down.
Picked it up again...
Brought it half way to her mouth...

And threw her fork down.
"I can't! I can't! I can't do it!"

She then waited a few seconds,
girded her loins, so to speak...

And lifted the fork once more.

Again it got about halfway 
between plate and mouth.
There it hovered for a few
fateful seconds...
And again she threw her fork down.

"It's the texture! I can't do it."

And thus endeth the saga
of the Winnipeg grits.*


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> That look on her face made
> the entire trip, worth it.


I bet


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> I bet


----------



## Kiotzu

Wow, those are the most adorable rodents I have ever seen. 

I am not doing so hot in this contest thing.



pkondz said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?



1. Eggsalad
2.ATVing
3.4 
4.Rock
5.Grand Canyon
6.30-45 minutes
7. chip and t-shirt
8. mexican
9. street fighter
10.print the boarding passes


----------



## afwdwfan

pkondz said:


> My best guess.
> And I could be wrong too.
> But, if it was mechanical,
> it's not likely to have fixed itself.


Seems reasonable. 



pkondz said:


> But today was giant rodent day!


I didn't think you were going to Disneyland yet...



pkondz said:


> I was detained and forced
> to pay for the muffin.
> 
> Really?
> You don't provide free
> muffins for Canadians?


They should probably charge double. 



pkondz said:


> No. Wait. He said "Hello"
> and told me to knock
> on the door,
> his wife was expecting us.
> 
> Yeah that was it.
> Pretty much the same thing.
> 
> 
> I knocked on the door
> and Sherry, the owner, answered.


Well, that's kind of an awkward start...



pkondz said:


> Let me just stop for a second
> to say that Sherry was an _amazing_ host.
> She had set aside _the entire day_ for us.
> She never rushed us, encouraged us
> to see or pet as many animals
> as we wanted to
> and made us feel at home.


But it seems like this clearly must be a passion project more than capital venture on her part!



pkondz said:


> and the Agoutis...
> Well...
> She advised Kay not to pet them.
> They eat brazil nuts in the wild.
> She demonstrated by giving them
> each a whole almond.
> 
> <C-R-A-C-K!!!!>
> 
> That thing split the hard shell
> like it was nothing!


Um... you guys go check out the rest of the animals.  I'll just sit here with this bag of almonds feeding these guys. 



pkondz said:


> (Bonus points. Have you?)


Nope



pkondz said:


> Eventually, we pried
> the baby out of Kay's arms
> and went outside
> to visit the rest of the critters.


Well, she certainly looked as happy as she could be with the little guy!



pkondz said:


> The first one we saw was this turkey.
> He'd been strutting back and forth
> the entire time we were inside.


Turkeys... those things can be evil.  Got a neighbor who has a turkey.  I've seen him chase people back into their vehicles. 



pkondz said:


> Eventually, Kay was finally done
> petting all the various critters.
> Finally! We can lea......
> 
> Nope.
> We went back inside
> and Kay held the baby
> capybara...
> for another hour.


  So how many capybaras do you have now? 



pkondz said:


> Bonus points if you tell me
> what you think.
> One way or another.


I think it's a rodent.  



pkondz said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?


Tuna



pkondz said:


> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?


Well, it is Kay and she loves animals so I'll say horseback.  Even though part of me wants to say rafting. 



pkondz said:


> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?


6



pkondz said:


> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?


postcards



pkondz said:


> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.


Botanical Gardens?  Heck, I don't even know what kind of tourist traps are in the Phoenix area.  



pkondz said:


> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?


60 - 90



pkondz said:


> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?


poker chip



pkondz said:


> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?


pizza



pkondz said:


> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?


Frogger



pkondz said:


> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?


Take your bags out of the trunk?  



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.


Totally missed it... 



MeghanEmily said:


> Amen to this! Made chilli and cornbread and oatmeal tonight. It went in/on all three.


You crazy Canadians.  Reminds me of a certain elf...







pkondz said:


> Kay had a friend over
> and while I normally
> don't try knew things on guests...
> 
> She's Kay's friend, not mine, so...
> too bad!






pkondz said:


> I told Ruby they needed
> sausage gravy though.
> 
> She told me we weren't in the south.


She says it like that's a bad thing.  No need to be wrong just out of stubbornness!  



pkondz said:


> And thus endeth the saga
> of the Winnipeg grits.


So, I guess this means you won't be opening a new restaurant?


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

Oh my goodness!!  I love how excited Kay is!!  So fun!

Nope, never seen a real Emu egg.  That is really quite funky how it sparkles.

Now, it isn't going to be my first pick for a cuddly pet, but the baby capybara is pretty darn cute.

Oh my, what a tremendously cool experience to have!  So intimate and personal!  And that price.  INSANE.  People would pay hundreds of dollars for this sort of thing!



pkondz said:


> *
> Questions next round
> 
> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.
> 
> Coming up: The rest of the day.*



And my guesses.

1. Egg Salad
2.  Horseback Riding
3.  6
4.  Postcards
5.  Grand Canyon
6.  30-45 min
7.  Chip and Shirt
8.  Burgers
9.  PacMan?  Can you even challenge someone at PacMan?  I don't play much along the lines of video games, obviously.
10.  Fill the tank with gas.

And the bonus.  Nope, I missed it.  As usual.  I did find it when I went back.  The second time.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> So tonight I decided
> in addition to my other
> things I was cooking,
> (Grilled chicken, steamed
> and garlic sautéed fresh beans,
> Tuscan tortellini soup)
> I would try Rob's grits recipe
> and retry the biscuits.



Dang!  I want to have dinner at your place.  All I had last night was Chicken Vesuvius and Texas Toast (from a box in the freezer).



pkondz said:


> I told Ruby they needed
> sausage gravy though.
> 
> She told me we weren't in the south.



You don't need to be in the South to have Biscuits and Gravy!



pkondz said:


> Kay's friend liked it.
> _I _liked it.
> Kay... you know?
> I'm not sure... Hmmm... odd.
> Ruby didn't even _try _it.
> She flat out refused.



That's odd.  I would at least try something once, unless it came from some sort of weird place like the cranium or inner organs.  But a grain, they're harmless, and I've never found grits to have a huge amount of flavor by themselves, hence the reason for topping them with cheese, shrimp or other such delicacies.



pkondz said:


> And again she threw her fork down.
> 
> "It's the texture! I can't do it."



Wow! That's pretty funny, what is so weird about the texture?  



pkondz said:


> And thus endeth the saga
> of the Winnipeg grits.



I'm guessing there will not be any further chapters in this story either.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Frist off - AAAAAAGGGGHHH!  The cuteness is killing me. KILL.ING.ME! Kay looks so blissful and that baby is TOTALLY cute (bonus answer).

Secondly, I've seen emu eggs and ostrich eggs. Emu eggs are much prettier. I've pet and fed kangaroos and wallabies - they're awesome. (bonus answer again).

And you have me down twice at 65 points and 20 points. You can add them together if you'd like 

Answers to your contest:
*
1. We stop for a snack.
chicken salad sandwich *(my fave)

* 2. What do we do next?
horseback riding *(yer in Arizona and it's my fave so I'm going to pick this)

* 3. There are only a few people
on that activity (not including guide).
How many?
8 *sounds about right.

* 4. What does Kay purchase
in the inevitable gift shop?
fridge magnet *I collect these, so I'm going to pick it. I'm probably totally wrong but don't care.

* 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
Hint: Consider where we are. *I'll say the Grand Canyon because how could you not!?

* 6. How long are we there?
60-90 minutes *lots to see and you're in no hurry.

* 7. We go to a Harley store.
What do I get?
chip and T-shirt? *You can never have too many t-shirts.

* 8. What do we have for dinner?
Mexican* - you're in Arizona. Get the good stuff.

* 9. What classic arcade game
does Kay challenge me to? *Space Invaders...

* 10. We return the rental car.
What do I forget to do first? *Fill the tank.

PM sending momentarily.


----------



## Crashbeckycoot

pkondz said:


> Questions next round
> 
> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



I am late to this party, but I will join in on the fun! 

1. Chicken salad sandwich 
2. Undecided between ATV and horseback riding, I choose horseback riding based on Kay's love for animals.
3. ...4...
4. Rocks
5. The botanical garden
6.  30-45 minutes
7. Chip and T Shirt
8. Burgers
9. Space invaders 
10. Forgot to put petrol in the car
Bonus: Aw I did see it, but unable to PM until my 10th post! Next time


----------



## MAGICFOR2

pkondz said:


> *And thus endeth the saga
> of the Winnipeg grits.*



 I understand the texture thing.


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Wow, those are the most adorable rodents I have ever seen.



*How many do you have now?*





Kiotzu said:


> I am not doing so hot in this contest thing.



*Maybe you'll change that this round.*



Kiotzu said:


> 1. Eggsalad
> 2.ATVing
> 3.4
> 4.Rock
> 5.Grand Canyon
> 6.30-45 minutes
> 7. chip and t-shirt
> 8. mexican
> 9. street fighter
> 10.print the boarding passes



*All noted!*


----------



## pkondz

afwdwfan said:


> Seems reasonable.



*It's a guess.
But I'm thinking it's right.*



afwdwfan said:


> I didn't think you were going to Disneyland yet...




*I was wondering when someone
would point that out!*



afwdwfan said:


> They should probably charge double.



*Dude.

Have you seen the exchange rate?
I already am.*



afwdwfan said:


> Well, that's kind of an awkward start...



*Woulda been more awkward
if she didn't answer the door.*



afwdwfan said:


> But it seems like this clearly must be a passion project more than capital venture on her part!



*And not even that anymore, apparently.*



afwdwfan said:


> Um... you guys go check out the rest of the animals. I'll just sit here with this bag of almonds feeding these guys.





*Your new nickname:
Stumpy.*



afwdwfan said:


> Nope



*I didn't think anyone would.
And then...*



afwdwfan said:


> Well, she certainly looked as happy as she could be with the little guy!







afwdwfan said:


> Turkeys... those things can be evil. Got a neighbor who has a turkey. I've seen him chase people back into their vehicles.




*I want that bird!
There's been a few times
when I wanted some folk
chased back off my property.*



afwdwfan said:


> So how many capybaras do you have now?



*None, thankyouverymuch!
And not for a lack of trying
on someone's part.*



afwdwfan said:


> I think it's a rodent.



*Had your share of those, have you?*



afwdwfan said:


> Tuna
> 
> Well, it is Kay and she loves animals so I'll say horseback. Even though part of me wants to say rafting.
> 
> 6
> 
> postcards
> 
> Botanical Gardens? Heck, I don't even know what kind of tourist traps are in the Phoenix area.
> 
> 60 - 90
> 
> poker chip
> 
> pizza
> 
> Frogger
> 
> Take your bags out of the trunk?



*All noted.*



afwdwfan said:


> Totally missed it...



*Wasn't easy this round.*



afwdwfan said:


> You crazy Canadians. Reminds me of a certain elf...



*Seems perfectly normal.
Why is that crazy?*



afwdwfan said:


> She says it like that's a bad thing. No need to be wrong just out of stubbornness!







afwdwfan said:


> So, I guess this means you won't be opening a new restaurant?



*Not down south!*


----------



## pkondz

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Oh my goodness!! I love how excited Kay is!! So fun!




*When she was moved to tears,
I was almost moved to tears.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Nope, never seen a real Emu egg. That is really quite funky how it sparkles.



*I was really surprised.
Both that she had one,
that it was that size,
but especially that it sparkled.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Now, it isn't going to be my first pick for a cuddly pet, but the baby capybara is pretty darn cute.



*Problem with cute babies
is they get bigger.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Oh my, what a tremendously cool experience to have! So intimate and personal! And that price. INSANE. People would pay hundreds of dollars for this sort of thing!





*Take the "s" off of "hundreds"
and that's what I paid.
And even then I thought
it was a fair price.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> And my guesses.
> 
> 1. Egg Salad
> 2. Horseback Riding
> 3. 6
> 4. Postcards
> 5. Grand Canyon
> 6. 30-45 min
> 7. Chip and Shirt
> 8. Burgers
> 9. PacMan? Can you even challenge someone at PacMan? I don't play much along the lines of video games, obviously.
> 10. Fill the tank with gas.



*All noted!*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> And the bonus. Nope, I missed it. As usual. I did find it when I went back. The second time.



*Then make sure to send me a PM! *


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Dang! I want to have dinner at your place. All I had last night was Chicken Vesuvius and Texas Toast (from a box in the freezer).



*You and Fran have a standing
open invitation.

But maybe not tonight.
I'm coming off a midnight....

Who knows how ambitious I'll be.
(Hint: Not very.)*



franandaj said:


> You don't need to be in the South to have Biscuits and Gravy!



*But this is Canada.
Do you know how many Canadians
have had biscuits and gravy?

Seven!

And only because I made it
and all four of us tried it.*



franandaj said:


> That's odd. I would at least try something once, unless it came from some sort of weird place like the cranium or inner organs. But a grain, they're harmless, and I've never found grits to have a huge amount of flavor by themselves, hence the reason for topping them with cheese, shrimp or other such delicacies.



*I'm the same, pretty much.
But I won't force anyone.
Especially not Ruby!

I'd pay for that a loooong time.*



franandaj said:


> Wow! That's pretty funny, what is so weird about the texture?



*I have no idea! *



franandaj said:


> I'm guessing there will not be any further chapters in this story either.



*This is doubtful.*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> Frist off - AAAAAAGGGGHHH! The cuteness is killing me. KILL.ING.ME!



*Oh, no!
I just lost a reader!
I killed her!

I really can't afford 
to lose any.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Kay looks so blissful and that baby is TOTALLY cute (bonus answer).



*And you want to know what else?
Not only cute, but...

They run hotter than we do.
So it's like sitting with
a hot water bottle on you.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Secondly, I've seen emu eggs and ostrich eggs. Emu eggs are much prettier. I've pet and fed kangaroos and wallabies - they're awesome. (bonus answer again).



*I'll be.
You're the second person
who's seen one.

I was sure that no one would.

Where did you see/pet/feed
all of those?*



Canadian Harmony said:


> And you have me down twice at 65 points and 20 points. You can add them together if you'd like



*Whups! Fixed!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Answers to your contest:
> *
> 1. We stop for a snack.
> chicken salad sandwich *(my fave)
> 
> * 2. What do we do next?
> horseback riding *(yer in Arizona and it's my fave so I'm going to pick this)
> 
> * 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 8 *sounds about right.
> 
> * 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> fridge magnet *I collect these, so I'm going to pick it. I'm probably totally wrong but don't care.
> 
> * 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are. *I'll say the Grand Canyon because how could you not!?
> 
> * 6. How long are we there?
> 60-90 minutes *lots to see and you're in no hurry.
> 
> * 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> chip and T-shirt? *You can never have too many t-shirts.
> 
> * 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican* - you're in Arizona. Get the good stuff.
> 
> * 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to? *Space Invaders...
> 
> * 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first? *Fill the tank.



*All noted!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> PM sending momentarily.



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Crashbeckycoot said:


> I am late to this party, but I will join in on the fun!



*Well hi there new person.
 both to the TR and to the DIS! 

Love the name.
How did you pick it?

And no one's ever late
around here.

Merely fashionably late.
And that's okay! *



Crashbeckycoot said:


> 1. Chicken salad sandwich
> 2. Undecided between ATV and horseback riding, I choose horseback riding based on Kay's love for animals.
> 3. ...4...
> 4. Rocks
> 5. The botanical garden
> 6. 30-45 minutes
> 7. Chip and T Shirt
> 8. Burgers
> 9. Space invaders
> 10. Forgot to put petrol in the car



*All noted!*



Crashbeckycoot said:


> Bonus: Aw I did see it, but unable to PM until my 10th post! Next time



*Well, that's not fair at all.
I am going to give you
the benefit of the doubt
and award you those bonus points.*


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I understand the texture thing.


* So not a grits fan, Tammie?*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *And you want to know what else?
> Not only cute, but...
> 
> They run hotter than we do.
> So it's like sitting with
> a hot water bottle on you.*


*
*
That is super cool (no pun intended). I had no idea!




> *I'll be.*





> *You're the second person
> who's seen one.
> 
> I was sure that no one would.
> 
> Where did you see/pet/feed*
> *all of those**?*




Why, Oz of course! My mum lives there and between visiting on my own and going with the RCN, I got to do tons of cool stuff like feed and pet 'roos and wallabies, pet emus, check out the nests, hold a koala (they're musky), snorkel the GBR and check out what I call the turtle spa, and watch dinosaurs (crocs) eat.


----------



## Crashbeckycoot

pkondz said:


> Love the name.
> How did you pick it?



Thanks!! It is a random combination of my love for the game Crash Bandicoot, combined with my name Rebecca, or nickname Becky. I stick with it more now mostly because no matter the platform, the username is generally accepted, a win for me!



pkondz said:


> Well, that's not fair at all.
> I am going to give you
> the benefit of the doubt
> and award you those bonus points.



Yay! Thank you  

I look forward to the next part!



Canadian Harmony said:


> Why, Oz of course! My mum lives there and between visiting on my own and going with the RCN, I got to do tons of cool stuff like feed and pet 'roos and wallabies, pet emus, check out the nests, hold a koala (they're musky), snorkel the GBR and check out what I call the turtle spa, and watch dinosaurs (crocs) eat.



Wow, that is amazing! I am Australian and you have done more than myself!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

pkondz said:


> * So not a grits fan, Tammie?*



Not because of texture but I don't really like the corn flavor.  However texture stops me from eating fried mushrooms, escargot, fried okra, rice inside a burrito to name a few.  Not sure why it just is a thing.


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> That is super cool (no pun intended). I had no idea!




*She was definitely
much warmer 
than I expected.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Why, Oz of course! My mum lives there and between visiting on my own and going with the RCN, I got to do tons of cool stuff like feed and pet 'roos and wallabies, pet emus, check out the nests, hold a koala (they're musky), snorkel the GBR and check out what I call the turtle spa, and watch dinosaurs (crocs) eat.



*Whoa!
That's a pretty amazing list!
I'd love to do GBR some day.
Doubt it will happen.
But I'd still love to.

What's the turtle spa?*


----------



## pkondz

Crashbeckycoot said:


> Thanks!! It is a random combination of my love for the game Crash Bandicoot, combined with my name Rebecca, or nickname Becky. I stick with it more now mostly because no matter the platform, the username is generally accepted, a win for me!



*Makes sense!
That's one game
I have never played.

Not sure why not?*

*Thanks for sharing!*



Crashbeckycoot said:


> Yay! Thank you
> 
> I look forward to the next part!



*Started editing the next batch of photos.
I usually wait a bit in between posts.
I used to post more quickly,
but people were complaining
that they didn't have enough
time to answer the contest 
questions before the next 
update came out.*


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Not because of texture but I don't really like the corn flavor.



*Flavour. Sure, I can see that.
Everyone's tastes are different.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> However texture stops me from eating fried mushrooms, escargot, fried okra, rice inside a burrito to name a few. Not sure why it just is a thing.



*That's quite the varied list.
*


----------



## Mac Brew

Hi Pkondz
                  Must apologise I have been a bit slow in replying to your latest update. What an experience your Kay got with the criters as they are called in America. By the looks of it Alison mentioned that the place no longer operates due to some circumstances outwith the owner's control the animals looked well looked after as well it is a pity that no one else is going to be able to have a close encounter with them. For my bonus claim I will agree that the baby Capybara looks cute but when it gets to an adult and covers it's self in dung it may not be as appealing to Pick up. Great way to spend a few hours on a father daughter trip an experience you won't forget in a long time. Now for my answers to the latest round.

1:- chicken salad sandwich
2:- ATV Ride
3:- 6 In the group
4:- Rocks
5:- Grand Canyon
6:- 60 to 90 mins
7:- Chip and T-Shirt
8:-Mexican
9:- ping Pong tennis
10 : Fill the petrol tank.

Sent a pm


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *Whoa!
> That's a pretty amazing list!
> I'd love to do GBR some day.
> Doubt it will happen.
> But I'd still love to.
> 
> What's the turtle spa?*



It took me four trips until I could actually snorkel the Reef. It was the southern tip. I took the kids and hubby last summer to visit my mum and had asked the girls what they wanted to do while there. They both said, "SNORKEL THE GBR!!" so okay! I booked it ($1300 for the four of us) - a bus tour from Surfer's Paradise where we were staying, up to Lady Musgrave Island near Bundaberg. We visited the Australian Reptile Zoo (with koalas and roos and stuff too), and took a snorkeling 'course' in a little lagoon. The kids loved it. Now, we were there in August, so their 'winter', and the water was cool. Like, swimming pool cool - once you start swimming you're fine.

So out we go in the boat to LMI and we're all excited (not hubby - he doesn't swim) and then we get changed and head to the back of the boat. Some people are scuba diving, but we're just snorkeling. My kids dip their toes in the water and say, "Nope. Too cold. I don't want to go now."  

Seeing as how this was my fourth time in Oz and my first to FINALLY hit the Reef, I decided to not let this opportunity pass me by. In I went. Yes, a little chilly at first, but then once you start swimming, you're fine. The Reef wasn't as colourful as I'd hoped - there's a lot of pollution going on and it's killing this reef, as well as others around the world, but the fish were gorgeous, and the sea cucumbers were HUGE! As I met up with the group I asked, "Where are the turtles?" because we were supposed to be around a lot of them here. They told me to look down... and there they were!

In the coral were large bare spots. The turtles would sit there and the fish would come and clean their shells of algae so they could swim better - a turtle spa! It was very cool to see. One of the group actually came face-to-face with one (lucky) but I had no such luck. After about an hour of drifting and checking things out, I swam back to the boat in time for our glass-bottom boat tour out to the Island.

It was an amazing experience and my children are going to regret not snorkeling with me, but they were only 9 and 11, so I can't blame them if they felt scared or 'cold'.


----------



## pkondz

Mac Brew said:


> Hi Pkondz
> Must apologise I have been a bit slow in replying to your latest update.



*Hi Stuart!
Never apologize for that.
Life happens. *



Mac Brew said:


> What an experience your Kay got with the criters as they are called in America.



*She still says it's
the highlight of the trip!

Critters not a word
you use over there?*



Mac Brew said:


> By the looks of it Alison mentioned that the place no longer operates due to some circumstances outwith the owner's control the animals looked well looked after as well it is a pity that no one else is going to be able to have a close encounter with them.



*Yeah, it is.
I do know they were
stopping doing the mobile
part of the equation.
Not sure if I mentioned
that they bring them to 
schools and parties and such?
But pretty sure they wanted
to keep going as a petting zoo.*



Mac Brew said:


> For my bonus claim I will agree that the baby Capybara looks cute but when it gets to an adult and covers it's self in dung it may not be as appealing to Pick up.




*Bit too heavy too.
And not soft at all anymore.

And... dung... not as appealing.*



Mac Brew said:


> way to spend a few hours on a father daughter trip an experience you won't forget in a long time.



*It was really a special
time for her as well as me.*



Mac Brew said:


> Now for my answers to the latest round.
> 
> 1:- chicken salad sandwich
> 2:- ATV Ride
> 3:- 6 In the group
> 4:- Rocks
> 5:- Grand Canyon
> 6:- 60 to 90 mins
> 7:- Chip and T-Shirt
> 8:-Mexican
> 9:- ping Pong tennis
> 10 : Fill the petrol tank.



*Noted!*



Mac Brew said:


> Sent a pm



*Got it!*


----------



## MAGICFOR2

pkondz said:


> *Flavour. Sure, I can see that.
> Everyone's tastes are different.*
> 
> 
> 
> *That's quite the varied list.*



It's complicated.


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> So tonight I made biscuits and gravy.
> (With broccoli and cheese sauce
> for a side.)



That looks delicious! I made some the other night too! If I go out for breakfast, I almost always order this. 



pkondz said:


> I (of course) Canadianized it.
> I used _maple_ pork sausages.



You ruined perfectly good gravy by using MAPLE?! Just no. Sage!!!




pkondz said:


> Ruby had washed the car,
> The wheels had water accumulated.
> The temperature was right at
> the freezing mark.
> I think, possibly, the water in the
> wheels may have frozen
> causing the tires to be unbalanced.
> Continued braking,
> (to check the tires,
> I did that 2-3 times)
> may have heated them sufficiently
> to have allowed the ice to melt.
> Or the ice may have been shed
> from wheels on their own.



While mine was far more entertaining, yours is probably more accurate. 



pkondz said:


> I'm glad I took a look
> at where I was going
> on Google Street View.
> Otherwise, I'm not sure
> if I would have stopped.
> 
> I had originally thought of,
> well... a small zoo.
> But really, it's just
> a couple's home and back yard.



Not what I'd have expected either! At all. 



pkondz said:


> Let me just stop for a second
> to say that Sherry was an _amazing_ host.
> She had set aside _the entire day_ for us.
> She never rushed us, encouraged us
> to see or pet as many animals
> as we wanted to
> and made us feel at home.



What an amazing hostess! 



pkondz said:


> and a pair of Red Rumped Agouti.
> From my extensive research,
> they are a type of... agouti.



Thank you for that. 



pkondz said:


> Of course, neither one of us had.
> Have you?
> (Bonus points. Have you?)



Of course. Anyone whose taken a Safari at AK has.  They're real ya know! 



pkondz said:


> But when I made that phone call,
> she told me that not only
> did they have capybaras,
> but they also had...
> 
> A baby.









pkondz said:


> Of course though, it's a baby.
> So while Sherry could hold it,
> it was far too little for Kay to...






pkondz said:


> "Would you like to hold her?"
> She asked Kay.



.... or not.



pkondz said:


>



I kinda think these are my favorite. Their fur is super pretty. 



pkondz said:


> The capybara's fur felt like straw.



Huh. I'd not have guessed that either! 



pkondz said:


> Adjacent to the tortoise's lair
> and against the house
> were four wallabies.



Can I have bonus points for having gotten to pet wallabies? 



pkondz said:


>



I wonder how much Sherry shells out for the eyelash extensions on these each month?! 

She shells lashes down by the sheep store...  

I crack myself up. 



pkondz said:


> Okay. Come on.
> I know it's a rodent.
> But... it's cute, isn't it?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> what you think.
> One way or another.



YES!! Super cute! 



pkondz said:


> I gave her more.
> Well worth it.



Worth a LOT more. What a priceless experience! 



pkondz said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?
> 
> Chicken salad
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?
> 
> Horseback riding
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?
> 
> 4
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?
> 
> Postcards
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.
> 
> The Mine Gift and Rock Shop
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?
> 
> 30-45
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?
> 
> poker chip
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?
> 
> Pizza
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?
> 
> Air hockey
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?
> 
> Check for your camera
> 
> jk/jk, Only I'm dumb enough to do that...
> 
> 
> Gas it up
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



PM on its way...


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> Ruby had washed the car,
> The wheels had water accumulated.
> The temperature was right at
> the freezing mark.
> I think, possibly, the water in the
> wheels may have frozen
> causing the tires to be unbalanced.
> Continued braking, (to check the tires, I did that 2-3 times) may have heated them sufficiently
> to have allowed the ice to melt. Or the ice may have been shed from wheels on their own.


Wow I got it right - I guess living in Canada makes me think of frozen cars.



pkondz said:


> Sherry asked if we'd ever seen an Emu egg.
> Of course, neither one of us had.
> Have you?
> (Bonus points. Have you?)


Never seen an Emu egg before.



pkondz said:


> But... it's cute, isn't it?
> Bonus points if you tell me what you think. One way or another.


Yes I have always thought that they were cute from when I first heard about them when the 2 escaped from their pen in Toronto.  Bonnie and Clyde were on the run and for a quite bit of time as well. 



pkondz said:


> Adjacent to the tortoise's lair and against the house were four wallabies.


When I went to Australia we got to feed the kangaroos.  They hop right up to you and you feed them their food.  We also got to hold a koala bear (they sit it on a pillow because their claws are quite sharp)   Bonus points (hint hint)

1:- chicken salad sandwich
2:- ATV Ride
3:- 4 In the group
4:- Rock
5: Desert Botanical Garden because who wouldn't want to go and tour a cactus garden.
6:- 60 to 90 mins
7:- Chip and T-Shirt
8:-Burger
9 Pacman
10 : Remove your camera

Sent a pm


----------



## Mac Brew

Hi Pkondz
                   We don't tend to use the word critters over here to describe animals.Just call them by their real names.Your biscuits are very much like our scones.In jock land we don't have them very often with gravy, normally cut in them in  half and spread with butter and jam,  but they do sometimes in England have them with a beef dishes.Grits looks a bit like our porridge some love it and some hate the stuff not much of an in between its either or there is no comprise  for most people that makes sense. Not seen an Emu"s egg before


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> *Salsa On Lettuce?*



You can do better than that. 



pkondz said:


> Once done, I wandered around
> a bit while Kay finished
> getting ready.



Poor Ponzi, you always seem to waiting on the females. Same think happens to my DH. 



pkondz said:


> But even still.... I was a
> _little_ unsure when we
> got there.



I would be too. It doesn't look like a petting zoo from out front. 



pkondz said:


> Let me just stop for a second
> to say that Sherry was an _amazing_ host.
> She had set aside _the entire day_ for us.
> She never rushed us, encouraged us
> to see or pet as many animals
> as we wanted to
> and made us feel at home.



She sounds wonderful. You picked a real winner. 



pkondz said:


> So... go ahead and pet one.
> Don't be surprised
> when you come away
> with one less finger joint
> than you went in with.



No thanks, I kind of like my fingers. 



pkondz said:


> Have you?
> (Bonus points. Have you?)



I have never seen one before this. 



pkondz said:


> The photo doesn't really
> do it justice.



Wow, it's just beautiful. 



pkondz said:


> A baby.





pkondz said:


> She turned to Kay,
> with a bundle in her arms and...



Priceless. Did you send this picture to Ruby? 



pkondz said:


> Awww...
> Melts my heart.



Me too. Dad did good. 



pkondz said:


> Sherry warned us that he had...
> an _affinity_ for dark coloured shoes.



What did he do to the dark colored shoes? 



pkondz said:


> The capybara's fur felt like straw.



That doesn't sound like something I would a good deal of time petting. Plus the mud thing would bother me too. 



pkondz said:


> Emu photobomb.



Love it!



pkondz said:


> Nope.
> We went back inside
> and Kay held the baby
> capybara...
> for another hour.



She looks like she's in heaven. 



pkondz said:


> But... it's cute, isn't it?
> Bonus points if you tell m



It's very cute and looks a lot softer that the big ones. 



pkondz said:


> I gave her more.
> Well worth it.



I would have done the same thing too. Totally worth it. 

I have no idea how to answer these questions so I'm going to answer some of them based on what I would do.



pkondz said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?



Chicken salad sandwich. 



pkondz said:


> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?



ATV ride



pkondz said:


> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?



6



pkondz said:


> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?



postcards gotta go with something that shows the landscapes. 



pkondz said:


> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.



Desert Botanical Gardens



pkondz said:


> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?



60-90 minutes



pkondz said:


> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?



chip & T-shirt



pkondz said:


> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?



You're in the southwest, you should get Mexican



pkondz said:


> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?



pinball



pkondz said:


> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?



gas her up



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.



I did so I will send you a PM>


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

FINALLY had a spare moment to come back and comment.  I have a few other TR's I'm behind on as well.



pkondz said:


> Rodents Of Unusual Size



ROUS's?  I don't think they exist.



pkondz said:


> Won't be a whole heck
> of a lot of writing
> on this update.
> The pictures kinda speak
> for themselves.







pkondz said:


> Stop cheering!!



D'oh!  You weren't supposed to see that.



pkondz said:


> Just for that,
> I'm going to write
> at least a little bit.



Son of a...



pkondz said:


> Ruby had washed the car,
> The wheels had water accumulated.
> The temperature was right at
> the freezing mark.
> I think, possibly, the water in the
> wheels may have frozen
> causing the tires to be unbalanced.
> Continued braking,
> (to check the tires,
> I did that 2-3 times)
> may have heated them sufficiently
> to have allowed the ice to melt.
> Or the ice may have been shed
> from wheels on their own.
> 
> My best guess.
> And I could be wrong too.
> But, if it was mechanical,
> it's not likely to have fixed itself.



Ah, that makes sense.  The problem magically going away was the part that was stumping me.



pkondz said:


> I was detained and forced
> to pay for the muffin.
> 
> Really?
> You don't provide free
> muffins for Canadians?
> 
> This seems unjust.



Dang.  Had a good joke here, but I think it's too political to post.



pkondz said:


> Now I want ice cream...



Don't we all?



pkondz said:


> I had originally thought of,
> well... a small zoo.
> But really, it's just
> a couple's home and back yard.



A little weird, but whatever.



pkondz said:


> There was a gentleman
> out front so I walked up to him
> and asked if I was in the right spot.
> He yelled at me, pulled out a gun
> and told me to:
> "Get off my d@#&%m property!"



As well he should have!  



pkondz said:


> Let me just stop for a second
> to say that Sherry was an _amazing_ host.
> She had set aside _the entire day_ for us.
> She never rushed us, encouraged us
> to see or pet as many animals
> as we wanted to
> and made us feel at home.



Wow, it's like Disney-level customer service!



pkondz said:


> Once Kay was done petting
> the Pacas, Sherry introduced us
> to some Brush Tailed Bettongs,
> a small marsupial from Australia,
> and a pair of Red Rumped Agouti.
> From my extensive research,
> they are a type of... agouti.



Thanks, that really narrows it down.  And, gesundheit.



pkondz said:


> When Kay was done exploring
> the various critters in the room,
> Sherry asked if we'd ever seen
> an Emu egg.
> Of course, neither one of us had.
> Have you?
> (Bonus points. Have you?)



Nope, can't say that I have.



pkondz said:


> The photo doesn't really
> do it justice.
> The thing _sparkled._
> It looked more like a large gem
> than it did an egg.
> It was pretty cool.



Whoa...that's cool!  It's like a dragon egg!  Or so I've heard.



pkondz said:


> But when I made that phone call,
> she told me that not only
> did they have capybaras,
> but they also had...
> 
> A baby.
> 
> Three weeks old,
> to be precise.



Kay: AGPTJWEPKAQRHARETJTJYJHJHHASPGJKAERPGJA



pkondz said:


> Kay sat there, holding
> the baby capybara...
> 
> 
> For over an hour.
> Closer to an hour and a half.



  He's so CUTE AND FLUFFY!



pkondz said:


> He was really friendly.
> No.
> I mean _really_ friendly.
> Sherry warned us that he had...
> an _affinity_ for dark coloured shoes.



Word of advice, Clark.  If he does lay into you, it's best just to let him finish.



pkondz said:


>



GET OFF MY LAWN!!!



pkondz said:


> "You can scratch him
> behind the ears while he eats.
> He likes that." Sherry said.



Don't we all?  I mean, uh...asking for a friend.



pkondz said:


> This one male kept making
> a laughing like noise.
> Sherry explained that
> was actually a warning call.
> Even after we were petting them all
> (and feeding them!)
> it just kept laughing away.
> Frankly, I was beginning
> to think he was mocking me.
> 
> Probably was.



Well...yeah.

"Can you believe this guy?  He wore dark shoes!"



pkondz said:


> We went back inside
> and Kay held the baby
> capybara...
> for another hour.



Is one of the questions to guess Kay's favorite part?  I think I can figure it out.



pkondz said:


> I know it's a rodent.
> But... it's cute, isn't it?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> what you think.
> One way or another.



Extremely cute!  Maybe not "hold him for an hour-and-a-half" cute, but cute nonetheless.



pkondz said:


> Yes. I had heard correctly.
> $10 per person.
> 
> I found that _insanely_ cheap.
> I mean.. we were there for three hours.
> But they also run this little zoo
> by themselves...
> I suspect the revenue isn't
> the greatest.
> I gave her more.
> Well worth it.



Definitely an excellent value for the dollar.  I can't imagine caring for all of those animals is cheap.



pkondz said:


> And that was our Capybara experience!



Making the daughter happy...priceless.



pkondz said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?



(throwing dart at the wall) Egg salad.

Unless you had to make chicken s--- into chicken salad.



pkondz said:


> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?



Horseback riding.



pkondz said:


> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?



4.



pkondz said:


> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?



Postcards.



pkondz said:


> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.



I'll go with the Mystery Castle.  



pkondz said:


> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?



That looks like a 10-20 minute stop.  "Ok, there it is!"



pkondz said:


> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?



We'll go with the ol' reliable poker chip.



pkondz said:


> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?



When it Arizona...Mexican.



pkondz said:


> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?



Pac Man?



pkondz said:


> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?



Fill it up with gas. 



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



PM forthcoming.



pkondz said:


> I made the grits according
> to the directions received.
> I _did_ use 35% cream _and _butter.



Were these magic grits?  Did the laws of physics cease to apply on your stove?



pkondz said:


> She ate everything else.
> Then she took a forkful.
> Then she put the fork down.
> She picked it back up.
> Put it back down.
> Picked it up again...
> Brought it half way to her mouth...
> 
> And _threw_ her fork down.
> "I can't! I can't! I can't do it!"







pkondz said:


> Again it got about halfway
> between plate and mouth.
> There it hovered for a few
> fateful seconds...
> And again she threw her fork down.
> 
> "It's the texture! I can't do it."
> 
> And thus endeth the saga
> of the Winnipeg grits.



Something tells me I would have a similar reaction to escargot.


----------



## pkondz

*Sooooo..... yeah.

Here was my thinking. 
I've got 3 days off. 
Plenty of time to catch up here.

But the weather was nice,
So I did a two day bike trip.
If you're interested to know where,
just ask.

Except the weather wasn't that nice...
And pretty much had hypothermia
as a result.

"But pkondz! That's only two days!
What about the third day???"

That would be today.

And... got called in to work.
If I'm lucky, I'll catch up
on my lunch break.

But I did manage to catch up
everywhere else, 
so you have my undivided atten.... 




*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> It took me four trips until I could actually snorkel the Reef.



*Couldn't find it?*






Canadian Harmony said:


> I took the kids and hubby last summer to visit my mum and had asked the girls what they wanted to do while there. They both said, "SNORKEL THE GBR!!" so okay!



*Nice!
Not sure if both my kids would now.
Elle would... but not sure about Kay.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> I booked it ($1300 for the four of us)



*So $335/person.
Considering everything...
That seems reasonable.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> - a bus tour from Surfer's Paradise where we were staying, up to Lady Musgrave Island near Bundaberg. We visited the Australian Reptile Zoo (with koalas and roos and stuff too), and took a snorkeling 'course' in a little lagoon. The kids loved it. Now, we were there in August, so their 'winter', and the water was cool. Like, swimming pool cool - once you start swimming you're fine.



*I like that there was a zoo visit as part of it.
And, swimming pool cool
ain't Canadian lake cool!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> So out we go in the boat to LMI and we're all excited (not hubby - he doesn't swim) and then we get changed and head to the back of the boat. Some people are scuba diving, but we're just snorkeling. My kids dip their toes in the water and say, "Nope. Too cold. I don't want to go now."



*No they didn't!

Ugh! 

Take it out of their college funds.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Seeing as how this was my fourth time in Oz and my first to FINALLY hit the Reef, I decided to not let this opportunity pass me by. In I went. Yes, a little chilly at first, but then once you start swimming, you're fine.



*Good for you!
Glad you didn't mope.

"You don't want to have fun? See ya!"*



Canadian Harmony said:


> The Reef wasn't as colourful as I'd hoped - there's a lot of pollution going on and it's killing this reef, as well as others around the world,



*Yeah... I know.
Saw similar in Hawaii.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> but the fish were gorgeous, and the sea cucumbers were HUGE! As I met up with the group I asked, "Where are the turtles?" because we were supposed to be around a lot of them here. They told me to look down... and there they were!



*Cool!!!!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> In the coral were large bare spots. The turtles would sit there and the fish would come and clean their shells of algae so they could swim better - a turtle spa! It was very cool to see.



*No way! That's so cool. How deep was that? 
Too deep for snorkeling down to them?*



Canadian Harmony said:


> One of the group actually came face-to-face with one (lucky) but I had no such luck. After about an hour of drifting and checking things out, I swam back to the boat in time for our glass-bottom boat tour out to the Island.



*That too? Well worth the $$.

I came face to face with one
in Hawaii.
An experience I won't soon forget.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> It was an amazing experience and my children are going to regret not snorkeling with me, but they were only 9 and 11, so I can't blame them if they felt scared or 'cold'.



*Yes they will.
But... then again...
at that age, you just never know.*


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> It's complicated.


*So it would appear!*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> so you have my undivided atten....



Bahaha  Absolute story of my life.


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> That looks delicious! I made some the other night too! If I go out for breakfast, I almost always order this.



*Oh? It was good... but would not be
my go-to breakfast of choice.*



Steppesister said:


> You ruined perfectly good gravy by using MAPLE?! Just no. Sage!!!



*No. It was sage of me
to enhance it like that.*



Steppesister said:


> While mine was far more entertaining, yours is probably more accurate.



*Or not.
I really don't know for sure!*



Steppesister said:


> Not what I'd have expected either! At all.



*Right up until I walked up 
and asked,
I really wasn't sure if
we were in the right place.*



Steppesister said:


> What an amazing hostess!







Steppesister said:


> Thank you for that.



*I always like to dispense a little 
knowledge on my TRs.

I suspect you're thinking
I can dispense with that.*



Steppesister said:


> I kinda think these are my favorite. Their fur is super pretty.



*They were really friendly
and their fur was really nice.*



Steppesister said:


> Huh. I'd not have guessed that either!



*Took me by surprise.
But it's made to shed water.*



Steppesister said:


> Can I have bonus points for having gotten to pet wallabies?



*Nope!
No extraneous bonus points
this time around.

It's just way too much work!*



Steppesister said:


> I wonder how much Sherry shells out for the eyelash extensions on these each month?!







Steppesister said:


> She shells lashes down by the sheep store...
> 
> I crack myself up.







Steppesister said:


> YES!! Super cute!



*I know, right?*



Steppesister said:


> Worth a LOT more. What a priceless experience!



*It really was!*



Steppesister said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?
> 
> Chicken salad
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?
> 
> Horseback riding
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?
> 
> 4
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?
> 
> Postcards
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.
> 
> The Mine Gift and Rock Shop
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?
> 
> 30-45
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?
> 
> poker chip
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?
> 
> Pizza
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?
> 
> Air hockey
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?
> 
> Check for your camera
> 
> jk/jk, Only I'm dumb enough to do that...
> 
> 
> Gas it up



*Noted!*



Steppesister said:


> PM on its way...


*Standing by...*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Wow I got it right - I guess living in Canada makes me think of frozen cars.



*Yep. 
Occupational hazard of
living up here.*



juniorbugman said:


> Never seen an Emu egg before.



*I was surprised that some had!*



juniorbugman said:


> Yes I have always thought that they were cute from when I first heard about them when the 2 escaped from their pen in Toronto. Bonnie and Clyde were on the run and for a quite bit of time as well.



*
I remember that story!
That was fun! *



juniorbugman said:


> When I went to Australia we got to feed the kangaroos. They hop right up to you and you feed them their food.



*... and then kick you in the stomach
or punch you in da face.*








juniorbugman said:


> We also got to hold a koala bear (they sit it on a pillow because their claws are quite sharp) Bonus points (hint hint)



*Makes sense.
They climb trees.

And... 
Sorry, no extra bonus points
this time around. 
Just too much work.*



juniorbugman said:


> 1:- chicken salad sandwich
> 2:- ATV Ride
> 3:- 4 In the group
> 4:- Rock
> 5: Desert Botanical Garden because who wouldn't want to go and tour a cactus garden.
> 6:- 60 to 90 mins
> 7:- Chip and T-Shirt
> 8:-Burger
> 9 Pacman
> 10 : Remove your camera



*Noted!*



juniorbugman said:


> Sent a pm



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Mac Brew said:


> Hi Pkondz
> We don't tend to use the word critters over here to describe animals.Just call them by their real names.



*How about "varmints"?*



Mac Brew said:


> Your biscuits are very much like our scones.







Mac Brew said:


> .In jock land we don't have them very often with gravy, normally cut in them in half and spread with butter and jam,



*Actually, that's the way
I prefer them, too.*



Mac Brew said:


> but they do sometimes in England have them with a beef dishes.



*Oh really?
But not a beef gravy, I take it.*



Mac Brew said:


> Grits looks a bit like our porridge some love it and some hate the stuff not much of an in between its either or there is no comprise for most people that makes sense.



*Except porridge is grains
while grits is corn.

I've had both
also oatmeal
and cream of wheat.

Grits is very different tasting.*



Mac Brew said:


> Not seen an Emu"s egg before



*I was surprised
that a few have.*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> You can do better than that.



*Shake Out Linen.*



vamassey1 said:


> Poor Ponzi, you always seem to waiting on the females. Same think happens to my DH.



*I know no other way.
There is no one or nothing
male in my life!*



vamassey1 said:


> I would be too. It doesn't look like a petting zoo from out front.



*I really wasn't sure right up until
the moment I knocked on the door.*



vamassey1 said:


> She sounds wonderful. You picked a real winner.







vamassey1 said:


> No thanks, I kind of like my fingers.



*We refrained as well.*



vamassey1 said:


> I have never seen one before this.



*A few have!
Gotta admit,
I was a bit surprised.*



vamassey1 said:


> Wow, it's just beautiful.



*I was really surprised
at how pretty it was.*



vamassey1 said:


> Priceless. Did you send this picture to Ruby?



*No! I took that with my camera.

Actually... I'm not sure if 
she's ever seen it...*



vamassey1 said:


> Me too. Dad did good.







vamassey1 said:


> What did he do to the dark colored shoes?



*Tried to make baby turkeys
with it.*



vamassey1 said:


> That doesn't sound like something I would a good deal of time petting. Plus the mud thing would bother me too.



*We didn't.
Even Kay only petted them
for a short period.*



vamassey1 said:


> Love it!







vamassey1 said:


> She looks like she's in heaven.



*Oh, she was!*



vamassey1 said:


> It's very cute and looks a lot softer that the big ones.



*He was softer... but not as soft
as you'd expect.*



vamassey1 said:


> I would have done the same thing too. Totally worth it.







vamassey1 said:


> I have no idea how to answer these questions so I'm going to answer some of them based on what I would do.



*That's partially the way to do it.
You can also answer based
on any clues I may have
inadvertently provided
(although some are red herrings)
or based on what you think
I might do.*



vamassey1 said:


> Chicken salad sandwich.
> 
> ATV ride
> 
> 6
> 
> postcards gotta go with something that shows the landscapes.
> 
> Desert Botanical Gardens
> 
> 60-90 minutes
> 
> chip & T-shirt
> 
> You're in the southwest, you should get Mexican
> 
> pinball
> 
> gas her up



*All noted!*



vamassey1 said:


> I did so I will send you a PM>



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> FINALLY had a spare moment to come back and comment. I have a few other TR's I'm behind on as well.



*What took you?

Sooooo disappointed with you.


Ha! I'm starting to sound like Julie.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> ROUS's? I don't think they exist.



*Oh, they do.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



*Hey!

Well.... yeah...*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> D'oh! You weren't supposed to see that.



*Stop poking at the keyboard.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Son of a...



*That'll learn ya!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ah, that makes sense. The problem magically going away was the part that was stumping me.



*Ice, ice, baby.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dang. Had a good joke here, but I think it's too political to post.



*That's what PM's are for.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't we all?







Captain_Oblivious said:


> A little weird, but whatever.



*To each his own.

And apparently, not even to theirs anymore.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> As well he should have!



*Whose side are you on????



DON'T ANSWER THAT!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, it's like Disney-level customer service!



*No.

Disney would never let you
touch them.

Liability.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks, that really narrows it down. And, gesundheit.



*Thanks.
I hate when I sneeze all
over a keyboard.
Then I have to move
to the next open kiosk.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nope, can't say that I have.



*A few have.
Which surprised me.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whoa...that's cool! It's like a dragon egg! Or so I've heard.



*I don't watch Game Of Thrones.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Kay: AGPTJWEPKAQRHARETJTJYJHJHHASPGJKAERPGJA



*It's like you were there!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> He's so CUTE AND FLUFFY!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Word of advice, Clark. If he does lay into you, it's best just to let him finish.



*Exactly. *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> GET OFF MY LAWN!!!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't we all? I mean, uh...asking for a friend.



*Uh, huh...

And... yes.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well...yeah.
> 
> "Can you believe this guy? He wore dark shoes!"



*Nope.
That was Kay.*







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Is one of the questions to guess Kay's favorite part? I think I can figure it out.



*Not a question.
Nice try, buster.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Extremely cute! Maybe not "hold him for an hour-and-a-half" cute, but cute nonetheless.



*And possibly delicious!*





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Definitely an excellent value for the dollar. I can't imagine caring for all of those animals is cheap.



*Nor I.
Which is why I paid more.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Making the daughter happy...priceless.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> (throwing dart at the wall) Egg salad.
> 
> Unless you had to make chicken s--- into chicken salad.
> 
> Horseback riding.
> 
> 4.
> 
> Postcards.
> 
> I'll go with the Mystery Castle.
> 
> That looks like a 10-20 minute stop. "Ok, there it is!"
> 
> We'll go with the ol' reliable poker chip.
> 
> When it Arizona...Mexican.
> 
> Pac Man?
> 
> Fill it up with gas.



*All noted!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> PM forthcoming.



*Got it!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Were these magic grits? Did the laws of physics cease to apply on your stove?



*Uh... what?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



*Yeah, it was pretty funny! *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Something tells me I would have a similar reaction to escargot.



*You'll never know unless you try.

But then again... only you know for sure...



... once you try it.*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Bahaha  Absolute story of my life.


----------



## pkondz

*And... Boom!
Just like that...

Caught up!

(As everyone quickly posts... )*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> Uh... what?



It was a quote from My Cousin Vinny.  First thing I thought of when you were talking about cooking grits.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was a quote from My Cousin Vinny.  First thing I thought of when you were talking about cooking grits.




*I really need to see that again.*


----------



## afwdwfan

pkondz said:


> So I did a two day bike trip.
> If you're interested to know where,
> just ask.


I'll bite.

Where? 



pkondz said:


> Except the weather wasn't _that_ nice...
> And pretty much had hypothermia
> as a result.






pkondz said:


> "But pkondz! That's only two days!
> What about the third day???"
> 
> That would be today.
> 
> And... got called in to work.


One of these days you'll learn not to answer the phone on your days off...


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Here was my thinking.
> I've got 3 days off.
> Plenty of time to catch up here.
> 
> But the weather was nice,
> So I did a two day bike trip.
> If you're interested to know where,
> just ask.



Sure, I'm curious....did you stay overnight somewhere?



pkondz said:


> "But pkondz! That's only two days!
> What about the third day???"
> 
> That would be today.
> 
> And... got called in to work.
> If I'm _lucky_, I'll catch up
> on my lunch break.



Don't answer the phone next time!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *Couldn't find it?*



Hee hee. Truthfully, the first time I went Brisbane-Melbourne-Uluru (Ayres Rock)-Perth-Sydney-Home. Second time was Surfers-Canberra-Melbourne-Adelaide-Perth by train-Sydney-Home. Third time was with the RCN: Victoria-Hawaii-Guam-Manila-Cairns-Brisbane-at sea for 3 weeks-Sydney (12 AMAZING days)-Auckland-American Samoa-Hawaii-Victoria. So those trips didn't really afford me much in the way of GBR stuff (other than doing navy stuff in the general vicinity).


*



			So $335/person.
Considering everything...
That seems reasonable.
		
Click to expand...

*
Included bus from Surfers to Bundaberg and return, lunch at the Reptile Zoo (including entry fee),  dinner at the resort, resort accommodations, snorkeling lessons with wet suits, breakfast, boat out to LMI, meal on the boat (beer extra), tour of LMI, glass bottomed boat tour, dinner, breakfast, tour TO a rum factory (we paid for the tour but got a cut rate and some rum in our tum), and lunch at a craft brewery on the way back. It was a great deal I got through the Australian Partners of Defence site as I'm an RCN vet.


*



			I like that there was a zoo visit as part of it.
And, swimming pool cool
ain't Canadian lake cool!
		
Click to expand...

*
It was interesting - croc feedings, learning about 8 of the most poisonous snakes in the world who live in Oz, feeding roos, petting a koala, talking to the Emus, and my husband held a python and my youngest DD11 held a baby croc (with its snout taped shut).

It sure wasn't Canadian lake cool at all!


*



			No they didn't!

Ugh! 

Take it out of their college funds.
		
Click to expand...

*
Oh yes they did! Jerks.



*



			Good for you!
Glad you didn't mope.

"You don't want to have fun? See ya!"
		
Click to expand...

*
Yeah. I tried to coerce them, but then gave up in disgust and dove in.

*



			Yeah... I know.
Saw similar in Hawaii.
		
Click to expand...

*
That sucks

*



			No way! That's so cool. How deep was that? 
Too deep for snorkeling down to them?
		
Click to expand...

*
It was too deep to snorkel down, and they preferred you didn't. The scuba divers did, of course, but many of us would snorkel because we're not strong enough swimmers or whathaveyou. It looked pretty far down to me, but I couldn't tell you how deep it was.


*



			I came face to face with one
		
Click to expand...





			in Hawaii.
An experience I won't soon forget.
		
Click to expand...

*
How awesome! What an exciting adventure!


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> If you're interested to know where,
> just ask.


Yep, I am! Consider this me asking 



pkondz said:


> And... Boom!
> Just like that...
> 
> Caught up!
> 
> (As everyone quickly posts... )


Happy to help


----------



## QueenJen

Wow - off the dis for a few days and quite a bit of catching up to do.



pkondz said:


> Won't be a whole heck
> of a lot of writing
> on this update.



I actually found that there was quite a bit of writing in this update.  



pkondz said:


> We were introduced to some Pacas.



Kinda cute



pkondz said:


> Have you?
> (Bonus points. Have you?)



I really thought yes....but then looking at the picture, I'm not so sure. 



pkondz said:


> Kay sat there, holding
> the baby capybara...



So cute!



pkondz said:


> Kay wasn't a huge fan of Becky the emu.



I'm not a fan of large birds that can take me out with one peck or kick either!



pkondz said:


> We went back inside
> and Kay held the baby
> capybara...
> for another hour.



She looks so content.



pkondz said:


> But... it's cute, isn't it?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> what you think.
> One way or another.



I already said she was cute....



pkondz said:


> $10 per person.



Really inexpensive - I mean, where can you go and get hours of entertainment for $10 anymore?



pkondz said:


> QueenJen - 185



I tried really hard!  I'm sure my score will start to slide.



pkondz said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?



Chicken salad sandwich



pkondz said:


> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?



ATV



pkondz said:


> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?



8



pkondz said:


> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?



Postcards



pkondz said:


> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.



Grand Canyon



pkondz said:


> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?



60-90 minutes



pkondz said:


> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?



chip and T-shirt



pkondz said:


> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?



Pizza



pkondz said:


> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?



Ms. Pacman



pkondz said:


> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?



ensure you have your phone/ipod 



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?



pm to be sent


----------



## Steppesister

Pm sent and yes.... very super cute! (Can't remember if I said that or not)


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> Except porridge is grains
> while grits is corn.
> 
> I've had both
> also oatmeal
> and cream of wheat.
> 
> Grits is very different tasting.


And now I'm craving grits.  My grandma was from Down South, as she called it. She often made us grits, mostly with lots of butter and salt, but occasionally a version that's fried.  

Off to make breakfast.


----------



## franandaj

All this talk about Southern food must have rubbed off on me because I made Turkey and Dumplings. I know most of time it's made with chicken, but we have lots of turkey in the freezer so I use it in chicken recipes.

Has your family ever tried that?


----------



## Mac Brew

pkondz said:


> *How about "varmints"?
> 
> Afraid we don't use Variants over here either.*


----------



## pkondz

afwdwfan said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> Where?





franandaj said:


> Sure, I'm curious....did you stay overnight somewhere?





Tracy161 said:


> Yep, I am! Consider this me asking



*I went here:*

*Two day road trip*.

*Overnighted in Bismarck, had this:*






*At a place called Sickies Garage Burgers & Brews.
Another place with rootbeer on tap.
Not quite as good as Wurst Bier Hall...
but not bad!

Speaking of which...
The next day. *













afwdwfan said:


> One of these days you'll learn not to answer the phone on your days off...





franandaj said:


> Don't answer the phone next time!!!!!!



*Is that it???

Why didn't anyone ever tell me!!!*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> Hee hee. Truthfully, the first time I went Brisbane-Melbourne-Uluru (Ayres Rock)-Perth-Sydney-Home. Second time was Surfers-Canberra-Melbourne-Adelaide-Perth by train-Sydney-Home. Third time was with the RCN: Victoria-Hawaii-Guam-Manila-Cairns-Brisbane-at sea for 3 weeks-Sydney (12 AMAZING days)-Auckland-American Samoa-Hawaii-Victoria. So those trips didn't really afford me much in the way of GBR stuff (other than doing navy stuff in the general vicinity).



*Wow! That's a lot!
Don't tell Ruby. She'll be totally jealous.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Included bus from Surfers to Bundaberg and return, lunch at the Reptile Zoo (including entry fee), dinner at the resort, resort accommodations, snorkeling lessons with wet suits, breakfast, boat out to LMI, meal on the boat (beer extra), tour of LMI, glass bottomed boat tour, dinner, breakfast, tour TO a rum factory (we paid for the tour but got a cut rate and some rum in our tum), and lunch at a craft brewery on the way back. It was a great deal I got through the Australian Partners of Defence site as I'm an RCN vet.



*That is an amazing deal!

What did you do in the navy?*



Canadian Harmony said:


> It was interesting - croc feedings, learning about 8 of the most poisonous snakes in the world who live in Oz, feeding roos, petting a koala, talking to the Emus, and my husband held a python and my youngest DD11 held a baby croc (with its snout taped shut).



*I have a photo (somewhere)
of Elle holding one when
she was about six or seven.

Traveling fair attraction.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> It sure wasn't Canadian lake cool at all!



*Nothing is. 
Except ice.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Oh yes they did! Jerks.







Canadian Harmony said:


> Yeah. I tried to coerce them, but then gave up in disgust and dove in.



*"Mom will never go in and leave us.... Mom?"*



Canadian Harmony said:


> It was too deep to snorkel down, and they preferred you didn't. The scuba divers did, of course, but many of us would snorkel because we're not strong enough swimmers or whathaveyou. It looked pretty far down to me, but I couldn't tell you how deep it was.



*Well if they preferred you didn't,
I suppose it's not so bad they were deep.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> How awesome! What an exciting adventure!


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Happy to help


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> Wow - off the dis for a few days and quite a bit of catching up to do.



*Ya snooze ya lose!

I can say that because
I'm not ridiculously
far behind right now.*



QueenJen said:


> I actually found that there was quite a bit of writing in this update.



*I swear!
It didn't start out
that way!!*



QueenJen said:


> Kinda cute



*Kinda agree!*



QueenJen said:


> I really thought yes....but then looking at the picture, I'm not so sure.



*Maybe it was an ostrich egg
that you saw?*



QueenJen said:


> So cute!







QueenJen said:


> I'm not a fan of large birds that can take me out with one peck or kick either!



*Nope. 
Pretty intimidating.*



QueenJen said:


> She looks so content.



*She certainly didn't complain!*



QueenJen said:


> I already said she was cute....



*You did?
Lemme check...



Hey! You did!*



QueenJen said:


> Really inexpensive - I mean, where can you go and get hours of entertainment for $10 anymore?



*Nowhere in Disney.
That's for sure!*



QueenJen said:


> I tried really hard! I'm sure my score will start to slide.



*Guess you'll find out
at the next update!*



QueenJen said:


> Chicken salad sandwich
> 
> ATV
> 
> 8
> 
> Postcards
> 
> Grand Canyon
> 
> 60-90 minutes
> 
> chip and T-shirt
> 
> Pizza
> 
> Ms. Pacman
> 
> ensure you have your phone/ipod



*All noted!*



QueenJen said:


> pm to be sent



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Pm sent and yes.... very super cute! (Can't remember if I said that or not)


*Got it!
And yes, you did say it. *


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> And now I'm craving grits.



*Whoops! Sorry!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> My grandma was from Down South, as she called it.



*Heh.
When I lived in the North,
"Down South" was far to the North
of you.*



CyndiLouWho said:


> She often made us grits, mostly with lots of butter and salt, but occasionally a version that's fried.



*Fried?
How do you do that?*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Off to make breakfast.



*Happy... grits-ing?*


----------



## Princess Leia

pkondz said:


> Sherry asked if we'd ever seen
> an Emu egg.
> Of course, neither one of us had.
> Have you?
> (Bonus points. Have you?)



I have not but it looks lovely and sparkly. Are you sure it's not a dragon egg?



pkondz said:


> The first one we saw was this turkey.
> He'd been strutting back and forth
> the entire time we were inside.



Not so cute!



pkondz said:


> Kay wasn't a huge fan of Becky the emu.
> There were actually three of them
> but the other two were penned up.



I don't blame her - those birds are menacing!



pkondz said:


> Okay. Come on.
> I know it's a rodent.
> But... it's cute, isn't it?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> what you think.
> One way or another.



It is very cute - we used to have guinea pigs and it reminds me of them.



pkondz said:


> Yes. I had heard correctly.
> $10 per person.



What a bargain! Obviously wasn't doing it for the money.



pkondz said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?
> 
> chicken salad sandwich
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?
> 
> horseback riding
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?
> 
> 4
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?
> 
> rocks
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.
> 
> I don't know much about the area - Desert botanical garden?
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?
> 
> 60 - 90 minutes
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?
> 
> poker chip
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?
> 
> Mexican
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?
> 
> Pacman
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?



Take your iPod out the car

Yes I saw it = will PM you!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> All this talk about Southern food must have rubbed off on me because I made Turkey and Dumplings. I know most of time it's made with chicken, but we have lots of turkey in the freezer so I use it in chicken recipes.



*Sure, makes sense.*



franandaj said:


> Has your family ever tried that?



*Not sure if this was directed to me,
or to @CyndiLouWho .

But... while I've had dumplings,
I can't recall if I've ever made them.

So, I'm gonna say... no.*


----------



## pkondz

Princess Leia said:


> I have not but it looks lovely and sparkly. Are you sure it's not a dragon egg?



*I'll have to compare it to my pile
and let you know.*



Princess Leia said:


> Not so cute!



*But certainly.... energetic.*



Princess Leia said:


> I don't blame her - those birds are menacing!



*I prefer my eyes
where they are, thank you.*



Princess Leia said:


> It is very cute - we used to have guinea pigs and it reminds me of them.




*They are related.*



Princess Leia said:


> What a bargain! Obviously wasn't doing it for the money.



*Nope. 
At least not that part.*



Princess Leia said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?
> 
> chicken salad sandwich
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?
> 
> horseback riding
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?
> 
> 4
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?
> 
> rocks
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.
> 
> I don't know much about the area - Desert botanical garden?
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?
> 
> 60 - 90 minutes
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?
> 
> poker chip
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?
> 
> Mexican
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?
> 
> Pacman
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?
> 
> Take your iPod out the car



*All noted!*



Princess Leia said:


> Yes I saw it = will PM you!



*Standing by!*


----------



## QueenJen

pkondz said:


> had this:



mmmm...yummy looking onion rings



pkondz said:


> Maybe it was an ostrich egg
> that you saw?



Ok.....I had to know....called mom & dad.  Dad is almost certain we have seen one and my mom said 'I don't know' - big help from mom.  We did a family trip to Australia in the 80's - since dad and I both think so....I'm going with I've seen one.


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> *Whoops! Sorry!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Heh.
> When I lived in the North,
> "Down South" was far to the North
> of you.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fried?
> How do you do that?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy... grits-ing?*



I'm not positive, but I think fried grits is polenta. At least that's what we do here. We make sort of like a cornmeal mush pancake so to speak and serve it with marinara sauce.


----------



## lisaviolet

*


pkondz said:



			You could say I have a slight...
fondness for Ariel.
Which is cool, because
she obviously returns my affection.
		
Click to expand...

*


pkondz said:


> *Evidence her smitten expression of adoration.)*


*
You're aware she gets paid for such things, correct? 



pkondz said:



			"Would you like to go on a trip somewhere?"
She said. "Yes! Japan!"
		
Click to expand...


Yeah her. Go big or go home. 

___________________

Oh and were you aware these that we have our very own Fire Swamp in your own country? ROUS live in High Park, Toronto. When they choose not to wander away.

Me, I want to see that Chupacabra. I googled Puerto Rico Huge Rodent Dracula, insert laughter ,  to get the spelling and a real rodent came up - a hutia. Can't write these things. All this talk reminds me of the ROUS that I saw in Washington DC in the early 90s. 



pkondz said:



			Of course if you live in Canada...
Then all you get is... chocolate.
		
Click to expand...


Please send your prairie grits. 



pkondz said:



			Just got back from BC
		
Click to expand...


Lucky. 





pkondz said:



			But her boyfriend is
originally from Colombia.
He does have his Canadian citizenship...
but after a few questions,
it turns out he wouldn't be allowed
into the US without a Visa.
		
Click to expand...


Colombia to Winnipeg. Speechless. Did he need therapy? 

(Notice how kind I am to you with the pasting of your words. Unlike you. )



pkondz said:



			Riiiiight about now...
You're thinking: "Photos! Thank God!
Maybe he'll shut up."
		
Click to expand...


God you should open up your own psychic hotline. 



pkondz said:



			Kay, for whatever reason,
chose the latter.
		
Click to expand...


I have no clue why I chose this quote. 



pkondz said:



			No more snow!
		
Click to expand...


Okay, what the hell? What is going on in the province beside me? Snow? We had days of high eighties. When was this ridiculous nonsense? And thanks for making more Americans think it's oh so chilly in "CANADA". 



pkondz said:



			I had a small surprise for Kay.
I had upgraded our tickets
to include priority boarding.
We were first on the plane
and snagged the first row.
		
Click to expand...

*


pkondz said:


> *Kay was not happy.
> She didn't like the first row.*



*The last two lines gave me such joy. I can't even explain. *





pkondz said:


>



*So pretty! *

*


pkondz said:



			Once we were seated,
Kay sat up a little straighter.
Her eyes lit up.
"Ohmagosh, that waiter is so hot."
		
Click to expand...

*


pkondz said:


> *Her tastes differ from mine.*



*Thanks for sharing President Underwood.*


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> mmmm...yummy looking onion rings



*They were really good!
Among the best I've had.*



QueenJen said:


> Ok.....I had to know....called mom & dad. Dad is almost certain we have seen one and my mom said 'I don't know' - big help from mom. We did a family trip to Australia in the 80's - since dad and I both think so....I'm going with I've seen one.



*Whoa!
You went to a lot of trouble!

And since I can't refute...

Yes you did!*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> I'm not positive, but I think fried grits is polenta. At least that's what we do here. We make sort of like a cornmeal mush pancake so to speak and serve it with marinara sauce.



*Nothing says fine cuisine
than "mush".*


----------



## pkondz

lisaviolet said:


> You're aware she gets paid for such things, correct?



*Don't burst my bubble!!!!

And... .Lisa!!!
Hi!!

It's been far too long!
How have you been?

And...  to the TR! *



lisaviolet said:


> Yeah her. Go big or go home.



*Gotta admire her optimism.*



lisaviolet said:


> Please send your prairie grits.







lisaviolet said:


> Lucky.



*It was a whirlwind trip,
but we fit in some nice things.*



lisaviolet said:


> Colombia to Winnipeg. Speechless. Did he need therapy?



*Actually.... it's a loooong story.
And one I'm not at liberty to share.
Sorry!*



lisaviolet said:


> (Notice how kind I am to you with the pasting of your words. Unlike you. )



*Hmmm....

You're going to have to clarify that one.*



lisaviolet said:


> God you should open up your own psychic hotline.



*I knew you were going to say that.*



lisaviolet said:


> I have no clue why I chose this quote.







lisaviolet said:


> Okay, what the hell? What is going on in the province beside me? Snow? We had days of high eighties. When was this ridiculous nonsense? And thanks for making more Americans think it's oh so chilly in "CANADA".



*Remember, this was back in March.
Yer darned tootin' we have snow in March!*



lisaviolet said:


> *The last two lines gave me such joy. I can't even explain. *



*But try. 
I'm quite curious, actually.*



lisaviolet said:


> *Thanks for sharing President Underwood.*



*I had to Google that.
I haven't seen House of Cards.
Yes, I've heard it's quite good.
Should binge it sometime...

Kevin Spacey is hot.


And, how's your....

Oh, shoot! 
I can't remember if it
was your mom or your dad
that you went on the train
ride with. I'm sorry!*


----------



## lisaviolet

*


pkondz said:



			Actually.... it's a loooong story.
And one I'm not at liberty to share.
Sorry!
		
Click to expand...

*
*Oh no. I'm sorry. Reading between the lines. *

*______________________________*

* I was being totally facetious. My SIL is Colombian. There is no way in hell she would ever move here. One of my university roommates was as well. He barely survived his year in the Eastern Townships of Quebec. *

*


pkondz said:



			Hmmm....

You're going to have to clarify that one.
		
Click to expand...


 Oh no I'm not. 

Check your original.  



pkondz said:



			I knew you were going to say that.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Perfection. ** *
*


pkondz said:



			Remember, this was back in March.
Yer darned tootin' we have snow in March!
		
Click to expand...


Why I read so incredibly well. No clue you were doing a TR from March. 

Winnipeg with no snow in March......



pkondz said:



			But try. 
I'm quite curious, actually.
		
Click to expand...


Simply wicked behaviour on my part. 
*
*You had a grand surprise and it backfired so wonderfully.** Couldn't have gone any better. 



pkondz said:



			Kevin Spacey is hot.
		
Click to expand...




Good to know.

____________________________
You know I only have eyes for Jeff Van Gundy. 



pkondz said:



			Oh, shoot! 
I can't remember if it
was your mom or your dad
that you went on the train
ride with. I'm sorry!
		
Click to expand...


Both. Different times - needed to be, long story.

 No sorry needed. Dad was palliative for that trip, brain cancer. So he passed not long after it, just weeks after. But great memories. It was his dream to go on the The Canadian. 

Mom - we went a year later. Mom is pretty well nearing twenty years of vascular dementia. 

She is a powerhouse. Every single day. I am so not her daughter. No joking. *


----------



## orangecats2

pkondz said:


> Kevin Spacey is hot.


HUH? What?


----------



## pkondz

lisaviolet said:


> *Oh no. I'm sorry. Reading between the lines. *



*No apologies!
Only needed if I feel hurt.


Actually... not even then. *



lisaviolet said:


> *I was being totally facetious. My SIL is Colombian. There is no way in hell she would ever move here. One of my university roommates was as well. He barely survived his year in the Eastern Townships of Quebec. *



*Small world.
(Do not start singing the song.

Dammit! Now it's in my head!)

I'd love to visit the Eastern Townships, actually.*



lisaviolet said:


> Oh no I'm not.
> 
> Check your original.



*My original TR?

Dang it! I must be obtuse today.

Well..... more so than usual.*



lisaviolet said:


> Why I read so incredibly well. No clue you were doing a TR from March.







lisaviolet said:


> Winnipeg with no snow in March......



*Sahara without sand.....*



lisaviolet said:


> *Simply wicked behaviour on my part.
> *
> *You had a grand surprise and it backfired so wonderfully.** Couldn't have gone any better. *







lisaviolet said:


> You know I only have eyes for Jeff Van Gundy.



*That's right!
I do remember that!*



lisaviolet said:


> Both. Different times - needed to be, long story.



*Share only if you wish,
be comfortable knowing you need
not if you don't wish.*





lisaviolet said:


> No sorry needed. Dad was palliative for that trip, brain cancer. So he passed not long after it, just weeks after. But great memories. It was his dream to go on the The Canadian.



*Ahhhh.... I'm sorry to hear of his passing,
but I do remember that he was quite ill.

My (belated) condolences, Lisa. *



lisaviolet said:


> Mom - we went a year later. Mom is pretty well nearing twenty years of vascular dementia.



*That is a long time, isn't it?
I'm sorry, I'm not very familiar
with the condition.*



lisaviolet said:


> She is a powerhouse. Every single day. I am so not her daughter. No joking.



*And yet... perhaps you are.

 again.*


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> HUH? What?


*You disagree?

Ah! Of course.
Your tastes run more 
to the pudgy, 
balding and greying
foreign TR writer.*


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> *Nothing says fine cuisine
> than "mush".*


Fine or not fine, I think you might like it.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> Fried?
> How do you do that?





Steppesister said:


> I'm not positive, but I think fried grits is polenta. At least that's what we do here. We make sort of like a cornmeal mush pancake so to speak and serve it with marinara sauce.


Usually polenta is yellow cornmeal, grits are white.  My grandmother cooked grits with bits of pork, usually from neckbones and the like, until the grits were so think you could barely stir them.  Then you poured the mess into large shallow pans and refrigerated overnight.  The next day you cut the mush into "bars" or  small rectangles, dip in flour, then egg and pan fry.  My grandmother called it fried grits or fried mush. Some people put syrup on it, but just salt and pepper for me. 
I have seen a version in an upscale Italian restaurant called polenta fries but I didn't try it, so not sure how close it was to fried mush I've eaten.  Grandma was not Italian and grew up in the Depression, so I'm pretty sure it was just cheap filling fare to feed the family.


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Fine or not fine, I think you might like it.


*I'd be willing to try it. *


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Usually polenta is yellow cornmeal, grits are white. My grandmother cooked grits with bits of pork, usually from neckbones and the like, until the grits were so think you could barely stir them. Then you poured the mess into large shallow pans and refrigerated overnight. The next day you cut the mush into "bars" or small rectangles, dip in flour, then egg and pan fry. My grandmother called it fried grits or fried mush. Some people put syrup on it, but just salt and pepper for me.



*I'd try that too. 
Sounds like an awful lot of work, though.*



CyndiLouWho said:


> I have seen a version in an upscale Italian restaurant called polenta fries but I didn't try it, so not sure how close it was to fried mush I've eaten. Grandma was not Italian and grew up in the Depression, so I'm pretty sure it was just cheap filling fare to feed the family.





*Most people from that
generation also would
never think to throw out fat.
Fat from bacon?
That's how you cook eggs!

Curiously, the rate of 
heart attacks back then
was through the roof.

Probably just a coincidence.*


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> I'd try that too.
> Sounds like an awful lot of work, though.


That's why grandma made a huge pot when she made it and usually my aunts and uncles all got some to take home. 
She boiled the meat/bones one day, separated them then used the stock to make the mush the next day, ready to fry up on day 3. She used a 20 quart stock pot for the grits and usually needed help stirring it 
I haven't had it in years since I usually don't have 3 days to make breakfast.


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> That's why grandma made a huge pot when she made it and usually my aunts and uncles all got some to take home.
> She boiled the meat/bones one day, separated them then used the stock to make the mush the next day, ready to fry up on day 3. She used a 20 quart stock pot for the grits and usually needed help stirring it
> I haven't had it in years since I usually don't have 3 days to make breakfast.


 *That stock must've been delicious!*

*Yep. Definitely would've tried it.

Did you help her stir?

And... 

Who has 3 days for breakfast???*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *Which is why we didn't go this summer.
> "Summer" being the key word.
> 
> We have an aversion to
> spontaneously combusting.*



It's too humid to spontaneously combust.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> It's too humid to spontaneously combust.


*Ah!
So no combustion.

I'm not sure if that's better
or worse than melting.*


----------



## juniorbugman

Happy Thanksgiving whether you have your turkey dinner  today or tomorrow


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Happy Thanksgiving whether you have your turkey dinner  today or tomorrow


*Thanks! Having it tomorrow. 
But it's brining now. 

When are you doing yours?*


----------



## juniorbugman

We had ours today because we go to the cottage.   We had a beer can turkey on the BBQ.  It was yummy.


----------



## Mrs T 2009

I'm here! Life has been hectic and time gets away from me.
I have never seen an emu egg in any form. It's gorgeous!!!

OMG baby capybaras are so cute!!! We have them at our local zoo and I love seeing them, but I hate other rodents. Makes perfect sense. haha

That place looks awesome. and $10?? I'd definitely pay over price for that whole experience, too!

1. We stop for a snack.
egg salad

2. What do we do next?
horseback riding

3. There are only a few people
on that activity (not including guide).
How many?
6

4. What does Kay purchase
in the inevitable gift shop?
postcards

5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
Hint: Consider where we are.
Desert botanical garden

6. How long are we there?
30-45 minutes,

7. We go to a Harley store.
What do I get?
poker chip

8. What do we have for dinner?
pizza

9. What classic arcade game
does Kay challenge me to?
pac-Man

10. We return the rental car.
What do I forget to do first?
gas it up 

Bonus: Did you see it?
yes
PMing now

*And I have to add: grits with salt and cheese or grits with maple syrup are my favorite! YUMM
They are definitely an acquired taste.


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> We had ours today because we go to the cottage.   We had a beer can turkey on the BBQ.  It was yummy.


*I've always wanted to try that!
Maybe next year I will. *


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> I'm here! Life has been hectic and time gets away from me.



*Hi Mary!
No worries!
I get the whole hectic life thing. *



Mrs T 2009 said:


> I have never seen an emu egg in any form. It's gorgeous!!!



*I know, right???*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> OMG baby capybaras are so cute!!!







Mrs T 2009 said:


> We have them at our local zoo and I love seeing them, but I hate other rodents. Makes perfect sense. haha



*Not even Guinea pigs? Or hamsters?*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> That place looks awesome. and $10?? I'd definitely pay over price for that whole experience, too!



*I pretty much felt like 
I had to pay extra.
$10 is ridiculous!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> egg salad
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> horseback riding
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 6
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> postcards
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.
> Desert botanical garden
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 30-45 minutes,
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> poker chip
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> pizza
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?
> pac-Man
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?
> gas it up



*All noted!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> yes
> PMing now



*Got it!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> *And I have to add: grits with salt and cheese or grits with maple syrup are my favorite! YUMM
> They are definitely an acquired taste.



*Apparently, my family didn't 
acquire it.

I might try again
with syrup, just to see.*


----------



## pkondz

*Fair warning!

Posting of the next update
will be happening
in the next day or so.

Getcher guesses in!*


----------



## Terra Nova guy

Not much time these days for commenting, busy thanksgiving weekend. Had turkey today and turned out well, used the upside down trick and seemed to work. Would like to try your brining as well. Anyway since I was warned to get my guesses in...

1. Tuna salad (someone has to be different)
2. Horseback riding 
3. 6
4. Rocks 
5. Area 51 ... I think that is Arizona , but no idea if there's an actual tourist trap there 
6. 30-46 minutes 
7. Poker chip 
8. Pizza
9. Pinball 
10. Put gas in it


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> Not much time these days for commenting, busy thanksgiving weekend.





*Was super busy up until I came to work.
Cooking tomorrow after work.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Had turkey today and turned out well, used the upside down trick and seemed to work.



*Interesting.
I honestly didn't think it'd
make much of a difference.

Huh.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Would like to try your brining as well.



*It's super easy.
Want the recipe?*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Anyway since I was warned to get my guesses in...
> 
> 1. Tuna salad (someone has to be different)
> 2. Horseback riding
> 3. 6
> 4. Rocks
> 5. Area 51 ... I think that is Arizona , but no idea if there's an actual tourist trap there
> 6. 30-46 minutes
> 7. Poker chip
> 8. Pizza
> 9. Pinball
> 10. Put gas in it



*All noted!

But you've got at least a day or two.
Won't post tonight,
and won't have time tomorrow,
I don't think.

And... Area 51 is in Nevada... *


----------



## pkondz




----------



## CyndiLouWho

Happy Thanksgiving pkondz!


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Happy Thanksgiving pkondz!


 *Thanks, Cyndi!*


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> *Shake Out Linen.*



I'll give you a hint. The "O" is for "out of " or "outta" for slang. Does that help?



pkondz said:


> *I know no other way.
> There is no one or nothing
> male in my life!*



I'm sorry. Our oldest is male. We have gaps between kids so he's been out since 2005 and DH has been stuck will all girls since then. He was trilled the grandchild was a male.



pkondz said:


> *I was really surprised
> at how pretty it was.*



Me too.



pkondz said:


> *Actually... I'm not sure if
> she's ever seen it...*



You need to fix that now.



pkondz said:


> *Tried to make baby turkeys
> with it.*







pkondz said:


> *He was softer... but not as soft
> as you'd expect.*



Did he smell good? Smell is very important to me. Can't snuggle if it stinks.



pkondz said:


> *That's partially the way to do it.
> You can also answer based
> on any clues I may have
> inadvertently provided
> (although some are red herrings)
> or based on what you think
> I might do.*



You make it sound so complicated.



pkondz said:


> *Two day road trip*.



Nice little trip.



pkondz said:


> *Overnighted in Bismarck, had this:*



I think you really like burgers.

So DH is going through his mid-life crisis and thinks he needs a hobby. He's getting a used Harley tomorrow. Not sure how well this is going to go over.


----------



## MeghanEmily

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> (Bonus points. Have you?)



No -- I have not seen or held an Emu egg.



pkondz said:


> Kay sat there, holding
> the baby capybara...
> 
> 
> For over an hour.
> Closer to an hour and a half.



When I guessed 2 hours at the petting zoo, I hadn't anticipated sitting with the baby for over an hour.  Their generosity screwed me!



pkondz said:


> Okay. Come on.
> I know it's a rodent.
> But... it's cute, isn't it?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> what you think.
> One way or another.



It's pretty cute -- but I'll take just about any puppy all day every day.



pkondz said:


> But they also run this little zoo
> by themselves...
> I suspect the revenue isn't
> the greatest.
> I gave her more.
> Well worth it.



Good thing you went when you did -- it appears they have been forced to shut down their home-based business.  According to their Facebook page, the town of Queen Creek was getting aggressive with them and they were forced to close.


----------



## mustinjourney

1.  Chicken salad sandwich
2.  I'll go horseback riding.  the other two options would be more fun, but if she's an animal lover, horses would make more sense.
3.  6
4.  Postcards 
5.  Desert Botanical Garden
6.  60-90 minutes
7.  chip and t-shirt
8.  Pizza
9.  Ms. Pac Man (or maybe galaga)
10.  put gas in it


----------



## lisaviolet

*


pkondz said:







Click to expand...

*


pkondz said:


> *He was really friendly.*



*Oh the guilt I am feeling. Please don't let him know I cooked his cousin. Happy Thanksgiving. *

*


pkondz said:







Click to expand...

*
*The best shot!  Well done. As is the shot of Kay looking down at the baby but I couldn't get it to paste. *

*Some great memories and photographs. *


*


pkondz said:



			Sherry explained that
was actually a warning call.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Warning to his fellow alpacas? Or warning to you all?  Curious. *

*


pkondz said:



			Bonus points if you tell me
		
Click to expand...

*


pkondz said:


> *what you think.*
> *One way or another*



*What do I think? *

*I think that you deserve a medal for sitting for an hour the second time that Kay held the capybara baby. *
*  Good on you. Yes, yes I know it was beautiful to see her so incredibly happy.  I do have a heart and compassion.*

*Oh I wanted to say this earlier. Good on you and your wife for raising a daughter who can simply be Kay. Kay that loves ROUS and wants that as a birthday treat. Kay that sleeps in while the joys of Europe await her. Kay that goes her own way.  *
*It's not a small feat. *
*Especially in the days of lip kits gone in seconds.  *
*Don't even try to follow.* 

_______________________

*I really suck at this, and can never keep up,  but here I go ---*

*Questions next round

1. We stop for a snack.
 egg salad 

2. What do we do next?
horseback riding

3. There are only a few people
on that activity (not including guide).
How many?
4

4. What does Kay purchase
in the inevitable gift shop?
Rocks

5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
Hint: Consider where we are.

Grand Canyon? Hoover Dam?  Tourist trap?  Well you could have gone up to Las Vegas to go the other route into Southern California. Hmmm, I don't know. I should go back to see if you actually flew into Phoenix. That might help. 

6. How long are we there?
10-20 minutes

7. We go to a Harley store.
What do I get?
Nothing

8. What do we have for dinner?
Mexican

9. What classic arcade game
does Kay challenge me to?

Pinball. But I love Pac-man. 

10. We return the rental car.
What do I forget to do first?

Gas it up. *


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> Not a huge waffles fan.
> Unless I can dump
> berries, bananas, honey
> _and_ whipped cream on top.



I can't remember if I've told you this before -- but if you love waffles and berries and nutella, you HAVE to go to Sleepy Hollow and get the nutella waffle sandwich.  It will change your life.





pkondz said:


> I'm the same, pretty much.
> But I won't force anyone.
> Especially not Ruby!
> 
> I'd pay for that a loooong time.



speaking of women and long memories. 

So if you don't remember -- I have two daughters, one is 4.5 and one is just over 2.  About a year ago, we were eating Chinese take-out at home and my oldest was being uber picky about everything.  For some reason, she didn't want to eat the chicken fried rice that night (even though she always loved it before). 

In an effort to assert my daddy authority (I was trying to avoid future incidents of "I don't want that -- make me this instead"), I sternly told her she had to eat at least one big spoonful of the fried rice.

So I scoop a bit and feed it to her.  About 5 seconds later, she looks at me and proceeds to start throwing up.  I immediately swing into action by grabbing her bowl of rice to use as the receptacle.  Luckily, the spill was contained to the bowl -- but needless to say -- I have not forced her to eat anything since.

So much for daddy authority.

Speaking on long memories, fast forward to last night, out of nowhere, my daughter comments to me "remember when I was eating rice?  And threw up in the bowl?  You made me eat it [the rice -- not the puke -- I'm not that crazy].  I didn't like it." 

She's got a crazy good memory -- and, even at such a young age, doesn't let me forget some things.


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> Oh the guilt I am feeling. Please don't let him know I cooked his cousin. Happy Thanksgiving.



Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian Friends!

Glad to see you back around here @lisaviolet!

Hoping for a new update soon @pkondz but certainly enjoy your holiday completely!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian Friends!
> 
> Glad to see you back around here @lisaviolet



Thank you Alison. 

And good to see you too.

Turkey done and eaten up. The guilt I feel, it's insane. One day I will be a vegetarian. I've said that for decades but I just love meat.

Football has started. Please pray for me. And my poor mother who delusional Jean thinks just loves watching with her. 

___________________________________-

And Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians reading this wonderful trip report. Oh yeah, and the one writing it.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> Interesting.
> I honestly didn't think it'd
> make much of a difference.
> 
> Huh.


Honestly, I have no idea if the upside down really made a difference. It's the first turkey DW and I ever cooked. We may have just lucked into it but it was incredibly juicy. Not even too dry in sandwiches today for supper.



pkondz said:


> It's super easy.
> Want the recipe?


Sure. Maybe I'll try it next time and compare.



pkondz said:


> And... Area 51 is in Nevada...


Oh...see there's my US geography again. I kind of know the edges of the map but all those states in the middle get a bit fuzzy.
Anyway I'm not entirely sure, so I googled Arizona tourist traps and the OK Corral jumped out at me so I'll guess that for #5.


----------



## Tracy161

And Happy Thanksgiving to you, as well!


----------



## lisaviolet

Whoops meant to edit not post.


----------



## Chrystmasangel

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Been just a mite busy for the past little bit so I’m way behind.
(of course, that’s not really that unusual either).

There’s a numbe of thing I was intending to post back on, but I better go on ahead and get the reply’s for the current update out there first (assuming I’m not already too late).


So here goes…







pkondz said:


> *Rodents Of Unusual Size*


 




pkondz said:


> *My best guess.
> And I could be wrong too.
> But, if it was mechanical,
> it's not likely to have fixed itself. *


About as good a SWAG as I could have come up with.
May y’all not be encountering any more of that nonsense.




pkondz said:


> *I was detained and forced
> to pay for the muffin. *


Picky, picky, picky…




pkondz said:


> *Really?
> You don't provide free
> muffins for Canadians? *


Could’a been because they suspected you of being a foreigner (also pronounced: “fur’a’ner”)
But I ‘spect it was probably just ‘cause it was you.
Remember… we’ve already confirmed you’re on the watch list for fraternizing with known national security risks.




pkondz said:


> *This seems unjust. *


Unjust?
You mean there’s a possibility that something within the borders of the US could be unjust?
Well I am utterly stunned by this revelation.




pkondz said:


> *Hmmm... baked puffin? *


Not so sure ‘bout that one…
Like many things, it’s probably better if you taste it before your’ told what it is.
(At least, that’s how I got my young’en to like calamari)






pkondz said:


> *Baked Alaska!
> 
> Now I want ice cream... *


Me too…
Think I’ll have some with dinner.
Heck, maybe FOR dinner.




pkondz said:


> *Pay attention! *


What?

D’you say something?




pkondz said:


> *I had originally thought of,
> well... a small zoo.
> But really, it's just
> a couple's home and back yard. *


But a fairly sizable backyard, I take it; certainly vast when compared to mine, at least.



pkondz said:


> *There was a gentleman
> out front so I walked up to him
> and asked if I was in the right spot.
> He yelled at me, pulled out a gun
> and told me to:
> "Get off my d@#&%m property!" *


Was that before or after he drew the gun?




pkondz said:


> *From my extensive research,
> they are a type of... agouti.
> 
> 
> You're welcome. *


That’s just the kind of service and attention to detail that we’ve all come to expect from you.




pkondz said:


> *I felt a certain kinship
> to the Red Rumped Agouti.
> I remember when I was younger,
> when I'd be naughty,
> I too would occasionally
> wind up red rumped. *


Didn’t we all…




pkondz said:


> *<C-R-A-C-K!!!!> *


Excuse me, there…
That was just the joints in my back and neck.
They’ve seen better days, ya’ know.




pkondz said:


> *Sherry asked if we'd ever seen
> an Emu egg.
> Of course, neither one of us had.
> Have you?
> (Bonus points. Have you?) *


If’n I have…
I don’t remember such.




pkondz said:


> *It looked more like a large gem
> than it did an egg.
> It was pretty cool. *


Now I’m prey sure I haven’t.
Do believe something like that would’a stood out.




pkondz said:


> *She told me something
> that I knew...
> I knew!
> Would make Kay's day.
> Possibly her year. *


With the potential for deciding her life’s direction and ambition, I’d wager.




pkondz said:


> *I had my camera ready.
> Sherry preceded us
> and picked something up.
> She turned to Kay,
> with a bundle in her arms and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep…
There’s “the look”

(no, not that look, the other one…)




pkondz said:


> *Awww...
> Melts my heart. *


Neigh unavoidable consequence.




pkondz said:


> *"Would you like to hold her?"
> She asked Kay. *


That’s it…
She’s done for.

(and you too, likely)




pkondz said:


> *Umm...
> I'm gonna say that Kay couldn't speak,
> but did nod her head so vigorously
> that it almost came loose from her neck. *


Don’t even need to see a video…
The image is about as clear as crystal, here.

(you’re gonn’a get a lot of good will mileage out of this encounter, sir.)




pkondz said:


> *He was really friendly.
> No.
> I mean really friendly.
> Sherry warned us that he had...
> an affinity for dark coloured shoes. *


Top Tip…
When visiting the Phoenix mini zoo, wear white running shoes.




pkondz said:


> *"You can scratch him
> behind the ears while he eats.
> He likes that." Sherry said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So, a bit like an old dog then.
Well, except for the whole giant rodent thing, of course.
But still…




pkondz said:


> *Eventually, the giant rodent
> had enough and sauntered
> back into his enclosure. *


Saunter?  They don’t sashay?




pkondz said:


> *I did mention they like
> to be in water. *


Hummm…
Let me mull on that for a moment before I answer and I’ll get back to you.




pkondz said:


> *Kay wasn't a huge fan of Becky the emu. *


Likely a wise assessment as they themselves aren’t huge fans of pretty much any other living creature.

Emus, that is, not Beckys.
I’ve known a few perfectly charming Beckys,




pkondz said:


> *We moved down to the end of the yard
> where there were Zebu's
> (type of cattle)
> and miniature horses.
> (type of horse) *


Nice bit of clarification, there Dr. Attenborough




pkondz said:


> *Frankly, I was beginning
> to think he was mocking me. *


Everyone else does, why would you expect different from an alpaca?




pkondz said:


> *We went back inside
> and Kay held the baby
> capybara...
> for another hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That’s one content young’en




pkondz said:


> *Okay. Come on.
> I know it's a rodent.
> But... it's cute, isn't it? *


All infants are cute
(well nearly all)
(more so mammals then say… insects)
(but nearly all…. It’s a defense mechanism)

But then they grow up, and…



pkondz said:


> *Bonus points if you tell me
> what you think.
> One way or another. *


Just did…
I Think.

Did I?




pkondz said:


> *Yes. I had heard correctly.
> $10 per person. *


Bargain of biblical proportion.
There’s no way you’ll get that much goushy-melted teenager for less.




pkondz said:


> *I gave her more.
> Well worth it. *


And I would have as well.




pkondz said:


> *Questions next round*


Humm…
These are a bit more random.
(don’t think I’ll be doing quite as well with this round)


1. chicken salad sandwich? (well that’s the one I’d have)
2. horseback riding,
3. 4
4. fridge magnet?
5. Ghost Town
6. 10-20 minutes,
7. chip and T-shirt?
8. Mexican
9. Pac Man
10. Fill it up with petrol



pkondz said:


> *Bonus: Did you see it? PM your guess. *


PM sent…
Hopefully in time.



I'll be back in a while to comment on some past stuff and some of the bits I've missed while I was out.

(I'd block me now if I were you.   you were warned).


.


----------



## pkondz

*Slowly catching up from a weekend
of work and debauchery.
(The latter was mostly
not at work.)

Still full.

I love turkey.
Love stuffing more.*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *
> What did you do in the navy?*



I was a Supply Tech - Supply Chain Management, Logistics stuff. Them: "Of course I need it today. If I needed it tomorrow, I'd ask for it tomorrow" Us: "Lack of planning on your part does not  constitute an emergency on our part."


----------



## mustinjourney

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> View attachment 275917


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

Ahah! Squeaking in under the wire this time!



pkondz said:


> Okay. Come on.
> I know it's a rodent.
> But... it's cute, isn't it?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> what you think.
> One way or another.



Welllllllll, I'm glad that they have a fan like Kay to give them love. I'll stick with kittens. And possibly the rescue Sheltie that I have applied to adopt. 



pkondz said:


> Kay wasn't a huge fan of Becky the emu.
> There were actually three of them
> but the other two were penned up.



I kind of like the emu - photobombing is a real talent!



pkondz said:


> When Kay was done exploring
> the various critters in the room,
> Sherry asked if we'd ever seen
> an Emu egg.
> Of course, neither one of us had.
> Have you?
> (Bonus points. Have you?)



I don't think so. But DH was given a carved ostrich egg by one of his students who had emigrated with his parents from Australia one year.

 

*Awarding myself my own bonus points for figuring out how to resize a large picture file so that I could post it   *



pkondz said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?



Egg salad



pkondz said:


> 2. What do we do next?
> Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?



Rafting - because it would be nice in the heat



pkondz said:


> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4, 6 or 8?



6



pkondz said:


> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?



fridge magnet



pkondz said:


> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.



Mystery Castle



pkondz said:


> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes,
> 30-45 minutes,
> 60-90 minutes?



60-90 minutes



pkondz said:


> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?



Chip and T-shirt



pkondz said:


> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican, pizza, burgers?



Mexican



pkondz said:


> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?



Pac-Man



pkondz said:


> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?



You forgot to get into the "Ponzi" preferred customer line up to return the keys


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

Also, happy belated Thanksgiving. I worked all weekend so DD24 decided to cook her first turkey. Boy, is she ever in trouble now - home made buns, home made cranberry sauce, "Potatoes Extraordinaire" (mashed potatoes with butter, heavy cream, and cream cheese), turkey, stuffing, the best gravy I've ever had, corn, asparagus, roasted butternut squash and brussels sprouts, pickled beets, pickles, garlic stuffed olives, and for desert - home made pumpkin pie and chocolate pudding pie. Seriously, I haven't been able to eat more than one meal per day since.


----------



## orangecats2

pkondz said:


> *You disagree?
> 
> Ah! Of course.
> Your tastes run more
> to the pudgy,
> balding and greying
> foreign TR writer.*


No he's not bad. My favorite used to be Pierce Brosnan but now it's David Tennant. I'd like a certain TR writer even better if he took me to WDW with him next month!


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> I'll give you a hint. The "O" is for "out of " or "outta" for slang. Does that help?



*Saved out of Love.

Awww... That's so sweet!*



vamassey1 said:


> I'm sorry. Our oldest is male. We have gaps between kids so he's been out since 2005 and DH has been stuck will all girls since then. He was trilled the grandchild was a male.




*Oh, boy! Literally!*



vamassey1 said:


> You need to fix that now.



*Long story...*



vamassey1 said:


> Did he smell good? Smell is very important to me. Can't snuggle if it stinks.



*Hmmm... I can definitely say
he did not smell bad.

But I never got close enough to really
get a sense of what he smelled like.
I suspect similar to guinea pigs, etc.*



vamassey1 said:


> You make it sound so complicated.



*Then let me simplify...

Go with your gut.*



vamassey1 said:


> Nice little trip.



*Not bad!
Apart from the hypothermia.*



vamassey1 said:


> I think you really like burgers.



*Dang it!
The secret's out!

What gave it away?*



vamassey1 said:


> So DH is going through his mid-life crisis and thinks he needs a hobby. He's getting a used Harley tomorrow. Not sure how well this is going to go over.



*Yay for mid-life crisis!
So did he get it?
What did he get?*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!



*Thanks Meghan! 
How was yours?*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> No -- I have not seen or held an Emu egg.



*I was surprised that a few have!*



mustinjourney said:


> When I guessed 2 hours at the petting zoo, I hadn't anticipated sitting with the baby for over an hour. Their generosity screwed me!







mustinjourney said:


> It's pretty cute -- but I'll take just about any puppy all day every day.



*Agreed.
Puppies trump capybaras.*



mustinjourney said:


> Good thing you went when you did -- it appears they have been forced to shut down their home-based business.



*I heard! Alison mentioned it, I think.*



mustinjourney said:


> According to their Facebook page, the town of Queen Creek was getting aggressive with them and they were forced to close.



*Oh! It was the town.
Huh...


Well, that sucks.*



mustinjourney said:


> 1. Chicken salad sandwich
> 2. I'll go horseback riding. the other two options would be more fun, but if she's an animal lover, horses would make more sense.
> 3. 6
> 4. Postcards
> 5. Desert Botanical Garden
> 6. 60-90 minutes
> 7. chip and t-shirt
> 8. Pizza
> 9. Ms. Pac Man (or maybe galaga)
> 10. put gas in it



*Noted!*


----------



## pkondz

lisaviolet said:


> *Oh the guilt I am feeling. Please don't let him know I cooked his cousin. Happy Thanksgiving. *





*Thanks!
How was your Thanksgiving?*



lisaviolet said:


> *The best shot! Well done. As is the shot of Kay looking down at the baby but I couldn't get it to paste. *



*Thanks!
Try Elmers.*



lisaviolet said:


> *Some great memories and photographs. *



*Wonderful memories! 

.... and, thanks! *



lisaviolet said:


> *Warning to his fellow alpacas? Or warning to you all? Curious. *



*Oops! Sorry.
Warning to the other alpacas.

Warning to me?
What's he going to do?
Soft me to death?*



lisaviolet said:


> *What do I think? *
> 
> *I think that you deserve a medal for sitting for an hour the second time that Kay held the capybara baby. *



*Awww.... thanks! *



lisaviolet said:


> * Good on you. Yes, yes I know it was beautiful to see her so incredibly happy. I do have a heart and compassion.*



*Of course you do.
Never doubted that for a second.*



lisaviolet said:


> *Oh I wanted to say this earlier. Good on you and your wife for raising a daughter who can simply be Kay. Kay that loves ROUS and wants that as a birthday treat. Kay that sleeps in while the joys of Europe await her. Kay that goes her own way. *
> *It's not a small feat. *



*Why.... thank you.
That is very nice of you to say.

She definitely marches
to the beat of her own drum.
(Or toot of her clarinet,
as the case may be.)*



lisaviolet said:


> *Especially in the days of lip kits gone in seconds.  *
> *Don't even try to follow.*



*Oh, no. 
I get it.

I am familiar with
Kylie cosmetics.*



lisaviolet said:


> *I really suck at this, and can never keep up, but here I go ---*



*Don't worry, it's not a contest.


er.... 

Okay, it is a contest.
But it's not a contest
to see who's really better.
Just... luckier.
Or a better guesser perhaps.

Not much "skill" involved.

A bit... but not much.*



lisaviolet said:


> 1. We stop for a snack.
> egg salad
> 
> 2. What do we do next?
> horseback riding
> 
> 3. There are only a few people
> on that activity (not including guide).
> How many?
> 4
> 
> 4. What does Kay purchase
> in the inevitable gift shop?
> Rocks
> 
> 5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
> Hint: Consider where we are.
> 
> Grand Canyon? Hoover Dam?  Tourist trap? Well you could have gone up to Las Vegas to go the other route into Southern California. Hmmm, I don't know. I should go back to see if you actually flew into Phoenix. That might help.
> 
> 6. How long are we there?
> 10-20 minutes
> 
> 7. We go to a Harley store.
> What do I get?
> Nothing
> 
> 8. What do we have for dinner?
> Mexican
> 
> 9. What classic arcade game
> does Kay challenge me to?
> 
> Pinball. But I love Pac-man.
> 
> 10. We return the rental car.
> What do I forget to do first?
> 
> Gas it up.



*All noted!
(And yes. Flew into Phoenix.)*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> Thanks Meghan!
> How was yours?



It was lovely and low-key. We ate with my mom and family Sunday and visited with my step-sister's new tiny baby. The power went out that afternoon so they had to finish dinner on the barbecue!! Then Monday I cooked my turkey, and basted in between studying chapters for my midterm. 

How about you?


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> I can't remember if I've told you this before -- but if you love waffles and berries and nutella, you HAVE to go to Sleepy Hollow and get the nutella waffle sandwich. It will change your life.



*I'm not a huge fan of Nutella though.
I dunno... I might try it?

But then again,
I like my life right now.
Not sure if I'm looking to change.*





mustinjourney said:


> speaking of women and long memories.



*Uh, oh.
That's a conversation starter
that sends chills down the spine.*



mustinjourney said:


> So if you don't remember -- I have two daughters, one is 4.5 and one is just over 2. About a year ago, we were eating Chinese take-out at home and my oldest was being uber picky about everything. For some reason, she didn't want to eat the chicken fried rice that night (even though she always loved it before).



*I am intimately familiar
with this.*



mustinjourney said:


> So I scoop a bit and feed it to her. About 5 seconds later, she looks at me and proceeds to start throwing up. I immediately swing into action by grabbing her bowl of rice to use as the receptacle. Luckily, the spill was contained to the bowl -- but needless to say -- I have not forced her to eat anything since.
> 
> So much for daddy authority.



*

At least it was her bowl
and not the bowl with
the rest of the rice.*



mustinjourney said:


> Speaking on long memories, fast forward to last night, out of nowhere, my daughter comments to me "remember when I was eating rice? And threw up in the bowl? You made me eat it [the rice -- not the puke -- I'm not that crazy]. I didn't like it."



*Yep. You're a bad parent.
You've just been told.*



mustinjourney said:


> She's got a crazy good memory -- and, even at such a young age, doesn't let me forget some things.



*Good news!
It doesn't get better.
They just remember more stuff.


Wait... that's not good news.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian Friends!



*Thanks Alison! *



franandaj said:


> Hoping for a new update soon @pkondz but certainly enjoy your holiday completely!



*It's pretty much ready to go.
Still need to edit.
And there've been a few
contest guesses posted
that I have to add in.
And a few shout-outs.

Soon.*



lisaviolet said:


> Turkey done and eaten up. The guilt I feel, it's insane. One day I will be a vegetarian. I've said that for decades but I just love meat.










lisaviolet said:


> Football has started. Please pray for me. And my poor mother who delusional Jean thinks just loves watching with her.







lisaviolet said:


> And Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians reading this wonderful trip report. Oh yeah, and the one writing it.




*Thanks, Lisa!
Hope yours was good
(not too much football.)*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

*OK, these are from before the last update.
(just in case you need to remember what we were talking about way back then)

(don’t know that I’d put that much effort into it though…)*





“pkondz said:


> *But the best line of all?
> 
> "We're on a mission from God."*




I’m also rather fond of:
“Our lady of blessed acceleration don't fail me now!”




“pkondz said:


> *You have to share that, now!*


Not so sure that’s such a good idea…
Tell ya’ what, how about I don’t inflict the story on anyone that doesn’t care to hear it.



Spoiler: nothing to see here… move along…



So here goes…

There was no such thing as “grief counselling” when I was 10.  That would have been way back in grade school (specifically in what y’all would call Grade-5).  One of the boys in my class that year was a fellow named Willie.  I knew him as well as any school kid knows another; he sat four feet away, we talked on and off, had no major problems with each other, so on and so on.

About three quarters of the way through the school year Willie was absent from class one particular Monday and the chatter amongst the kids was that he’d drowned over the weekend.  I don’t remember whether this was confirmed by the teacher of someone else in the administration, but once confirmed, you can imagine that it put a bit a pall over the rest of the class.  After that though it was just a matter of, OK – books out, let’s get to work.  But it was very quiet in class that day.

In the afternoon we had supervised recess.  Recess took place daily, but a few days a week, it was organized and lead by a coach who worked at several schools and with many different classes.  Again – as you might imagine – none of us kids were in much of an interactive mood; lots of moping, halfhearted attempts at whatever the game was that day, generally kind’a going through the motions.  Well Coach had had enough of that nonsense.  He called everyone into the center of the black-top for a “come to Jesus meeting”.  With all the subtlety of a Marine Corp D.I. he laid into us about how life goes on. Things happen but we just needed to mover past it, and get to doing so dang quickly.  We were all still here and there was no time for moaning and groaning and generally being week; time to start growing up and get back to work.  Basically: Get over it, now!

This had pretty much the effect that he was looking for.  We all now knew that it was our fault we were unhappy and none of the grownups had time for that crap.  Not to mention it seemed to us that we were basically failing as humans by letting it bother us.  As I remember it, the game that day got considerably more intense after that.  You might even say that we verged on being right aggressive from there on.  Nothing else was said by any child or adult about Willie on that day.  For that matter nothing even remotely related to the subject ever came up anywhere in school ever again.  It was just an end to it.

I can’t speak for everyone else in the class, but I’ll tell you that it affected me in how I approach end of life issues.  That was the first time I’d dealt with it, and ever since I’ve come at the subject from a very distant (and if I’m honest, probably rather cold) frame of mind.  You don’t react to any great degree, and you certainly don’t let others know what you think.  You just lock it away along with every other hurt and sorrow until you can’t hold on to any more.

Then you just hope that you don’t get to the point where you can’t hold on to any more.
‘Cause the results of that are usually bad.






“pkondz said:


> *Polite veneer...
> 
> I remember how shocked I was
> when I found out what
> "Bless his/her heart" really meant.*


And carrying a grudge is often seen as a virtue down this way.




“pkondz said:


> *Him I know.
> I once told the story of
> "An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge"
> to at least one of my kids.
> Probably Kay.*


One of his more famous short stories.
Gives you hope and then steals it right back (and with no warning)
I think he pioneered the use of broken time lines in that one (if I remember my Lit-Classes correctly)




“pkondz said:


> *(God, I love power.)*


You should run for Dictator.




“pkondz said:


> *Which begs the question...
> 
> What the heck are you doing with a claymore???????*


National Security threat…
Remember?







*And…
Here’s the stuff from after the “most recent” update.*






pkondz said:


> *Again it got about halfway
> between plate and mouth.
> There it hovered for a few
> fateful seconds...
> And again she threw her fork down.
> 
> "It's the texture! I can't do it."
> 
> And thus endeth the saga
> of the Winnipeg grits.*


  

Stickin’ to her guns, I see.
I didn’t really want to cause such drama, I just advocate for the things that I’ve learned are better than common stereotype makes them out to be.

We actually had them for dinner the other night ourselves.



That’s sautéed peppers, onions and smoked sausage doing the garnishing, there.
Oh, and a goodly amount of shaved Parmigiano Reggiano.
(and plenty of black pepper, of course)

Mmmmmmmm...




Steppesister said:


> You ruined perfectly good gravy by using MAPLE?! Just no. Sage!!!


Not my first choice in dominate flavors either, but then again…
I ain’t a fan of having inordinate amounts of sage in a good sausage blend either.
A sum total of zero tsp. per pound seems about right. 

We’ll have to chalk it up to regional variation, I s’pose.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dang. Had a good joke here, but I think it's too political to post.


Dang shame.
I imagine it would’a made my day.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Were these magic grits? Did the laws of physics cease to apply on your stove?


All the grits produced on my DW’s stove are magic.
They’ve even been known to please yutes

Or maybe it’s her that’s magic.
Yeah… gonn’a go with that second one, there.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Something tells me I would have a similar reaction to escargot.


If you don’t like shrimp, then you may well be correct.
The texture is pretty much the same.

The difference is that shrimp tastes like shrimp, but…
Escargot tastes like butter and garlic (in that order).
Lots and lots of butter and garlic…


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> Honestly, I have no idea if the upside down really made a difference. It's the first turkey DW and I ever cooked. We may have just lucked into it but it was incredibly juicy. Not even too dry in sandwiches today for supper.



*Hmmm.... 
I'm tempted to tell you to cook it
right side up for Christmas,
just to compare.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Sure. Maybe I'll try it next time and compare.



*I'm at work (and will be for several more hours)
and the recipe is at home.
If I forget to post it in the next
day or so, just remind me.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Oh...see there's my US geography again. I kind of know the edges of the map but all those states in the middle get a bit fuzzy.
> Anyway I'm not entirely sure, so I googled Arizona tourist traps and the OK Corral jumped out at me so I'll guess that for #5.



*Noted!*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> And Happy Thanksgiving to you, as well!





Chrystmasangel said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!



*Thanks guys! *


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Been just a mite busy for the past little bit so I’m way behind.
> (of course, that’s not really that unusual either).



*Hi Rob!

No worries. Life... I get it. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> There’s a numbe of thing I was intending to post back on, but I better go on ahead and get the reply’s for the current update out there first (assuming I’m not already too late).



*Nope! Not too late.
No such thing around here.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



*I had to stare at that
for quite a while
before I could piece it
together.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> About as good a SWAG as I could have come up with.
> May y’all not be encountering any more of that nonsense.



*I hope not.

Then again, it was only
terrifying.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Could’a been because they suspected you of being a foreigner (also pronounced: “fur’a’ner”)
> But I ‘spect it was probably just ‘cause it was you.
> Remember… we’ve already confirmed you’re on the watch list for fraternizing with known national security risks.



*This is true.
I'm surprised that 
I can post stuff
with it being ****** 
****** ** ******.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Unjust?
> You mean there’s a possibility that something within the borders of the US could be unjust?
> Well I am utterly stunned by this revelation.



*Sorry I had to break it to you like that.
Change can be painful.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not so sure ‘bout that one…
> Like many things, it’s probably better if you taste it before your’ told what it is.
> (At least, that’s how I got my young’en to like calamari)



*Nah. You can tell me.
I'll try just about anything.

Once.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Me too…
> Think I’ll have some with dinner.
> Heck, maybe FOR dinner.



*Had some on Monday. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What?
> 
> D’you say something?



*Nope. 
Must've been some other
Canadian.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But a fairly sizable backyard, I take it; certainly vast when compared to mine, at least.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Was that before or after he drew the gun?



*No.
The gun is in the next update.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That’s just the kind of service and attention to detail that we’ve all come to expect from you.



*Educational.
Always educational.

It's why I'm here.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Excuse me, there…
> That was just the joints in my back and neck.
> They’ve seen better days, ya’ know.



*So that's what that was!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> If’n I have…
> I don’t remember such.
> 
> 
> Now I’m prey sure I haven’t.
> Do believe something like that would’a stood out.



*Probably.
A few have.
Most have not.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> With the potential for deciding her life’s direction and ambition, I’d wager.



*I dunno.
It's possible... but...

I really don't know.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep…
> There’s “the look”
> 
> (no, not that look, the other one…)



*I know the look you
are referring to.

<shudder>*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That’s it…
> She’s done for.
> 
> (and you too, likely)







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Don’t even need to see a video…
> The image is about as clear as crystal, here.
> 
> (you’re gonn’a get a lot of good will mileage out of this encounter, sir.)



*Nope. 
That's already gone.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Top Tip…
> When visiting the Phoenix mini zoo, wear white running shoes.



*Um... I did.
And that rooster never
bothered me once.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So, a bit like an old dog then.
> Well, except for the whole giant rodent thing, of course.
> But still…



*Pretty much!
Didn't ask if we could
try to teach it tricks.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Saunter? They don’t sashay?



*Definitely not a sashay.

I know.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Likely a wise assessment as they themselves aren’t huge fans of pretty much any other living creature.
> 
> Emus, that is, not Beckys.
> I’ve known a few perfectly charming Beckys,



*We had a Becky over
for Thanksgiving.

Person, not emu.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nice bit of clarification, there Dr. Attenborough



*PBS should hire me.
Just sayin'.

Wait...

Do they pay well?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Everyone else does, why would you expect different from an alpaca?



*Valid point.
Conceded.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That’s one content young’en







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> All infants are cute
> (well nearly all)
> (more so mammals then say… insects)
> (but nearly all…. It’s a defense mechanism)
> 
> But then they grow up, and…



*... roll in mud.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Bargain of biblical proportion.
> There’s no way you’ll get that much goushy-melted teenager for less.



*Definitely a heck of a bargain!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Humm…
> These are a bit more random.
> (don’t think I’ll be doing quite as well with this round)
> 
> 
> 1. chicken salad sandwich? (well that’s the one I’d have)
> 2. horseback riding,
> 3. 4
> 4. fridge magnet?
> 5. Ghost Town
> 6. 10-20 minutes,
> 7. chip and T-shirt?
> 8. Mexican
> 9. Pac Man
> 10. Fill it up with petrol



*All noted!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> PM sent…
> Hopefully in time.



*Got it.. and in time!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I'll be back in a while to comment on some past stuff and some of the bits I've missed while I was out.



*Standing by!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> (I'd block me now if I were you. you were warned).


----------



## mustinjourney

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So here goes…
> 
> There was no such thing as “grief counselling” when I was 10. That would have been way back in grade school (specifically in what y’all would call Grade-5). One of the boys in my class that year was a fellow named Willie. I knew him as well as any school kid knows another; he sat four feet away, we talked on and off, had no major problems with each other, so on and so on.
> 
> About three quarters of the way through the school year Willie was absent from class one particular Monday and the chatter amongst the kids was that he’d drowned over the weekend. I don’t remember whether this was confirmed by the teacher of someone else in the administration, but once confirmed, you can imagine that it put a bit a pall over the rest of the class. After that though it was just a matter of, OK – books out, let’s get to work. But it was very quiet in class that day.
> 
> In the afternoon we had supervised recess. Recess took place daily, but a few days a week, it was organized and lead by a coach who worked at several schools and with many different classes. Again – as you might imagine – none of us kids were in much of an interactive mood; lots of moping, halfhearted attempts at whatever the game was that day, generally kind’a going through the motions. Well Coach had had enough of that nonsense. He called everyone into the center of the black-top for a “come to Jesus meeting”. With all the subtlety of a Marine Corp D.I. he laid into us about how life goes on. Things happen but we just needed to mover past it, and get to doing so dang quickly. We were all still here and there was no time for moaning and groaning and generally being week; time to start growing up and get back to work. Basically: Get over it, now!
> 
> This had pretty much the effect that he was looking for. We all now knew that it was our fault we were unhappy and none of the grownups had time for that crap. Not to mention it seemed to us that we were basically failing as humans by letting it bother us. As I remember it, the game that day got considerably more intense after that. You might even say that we verged on being right aggressive from there on. Nothing else was said by any child or adult about Willie on that day. For that matter nothing even remotely related to the subject ever came up anywhere in school ever again. It was just an end to it.
> 
> I can’t speak for everyone else in the class, but I’ll tell you that it affected me in how I approach end of life issues. That was the first time I’d dealt with it, and ever since I’ve come at the subject from a very distant (and if I’m honest, probably rather cold) frame of mind. You don’t react to any great degree, and you certainly don’t let others know what you think. You just lock it away along with every other hurt and sorrow until you can’t hold on to any more.
> 
> Then you just hope that you don’t get to the point where you can’t hold on to any more.
> ‘Cause the results of that are usually bad.



Thanks for sharing.  I'm also somewhat cold in those types of situation as well -- but not because I had anyone close to me die.  Rather, my best friend from 1st and 2nd grade moved right before 3rd grade.  I cried a lot for a few weeks b/c it completely changed my life.  But then I made new friends.  However, then my best friend from 3rd and 4th grade moved right before 5th grade.  Both of those friends moved out of state, so I essentially never saw or heard from them again.  Obviously, not the same as a death -- but for a kid, I essentially lost best friends back to back.  After that -- anytime anyone moved (or even if they died), I didn't get all that emotional about it.


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> I was a Supply Tech - Supply Chain Management, Logistics stuff. Them: "Of course I need it today. If I needed it tomorrow, I'd ask for it tomorrow" Us: "Lack of planning on your part does not  constitute an emergency on our part."



*I use that expression....

All. The. Time.
Slightly different. 
I think I usually say 
"Poor planning" and "my part".
But otherwise... verbatim.*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


>


*Sooooo....
Conceivable then?*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Ahah! Squeaking in under the wire this time!



*Just in the nick of time!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Welllllllll, I'm glad that they have a fan like Kay to give them love. I'll stick with kittens. And possibly the rescue Sheltie that I have applied to adopt.



*Why does this sound
familiar?
You've mentioned this before?*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> I kind of like the emu - photobombing is a real talent!



*That's one of them
gifted birds.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> I don't think so. But DH was given a carved ostrich egg by one of his students who had emigrated with his parents from Australia one year.
> 
> View attachment 276098
> 
> *Awarding myself my own bonus points for figuring out how to resize a large picture file so that I could post it   *



* You are ahead
in your own contest!

That egg is really cool!
I like it!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Egg salad
> Rafting - because it would be nice in the heat
> 6
> fridge magnet
> Mystery Castle
> 60-90 minutes
> Chip and T-shirt
> Mexican
> Pac-Man
> You forgot to get into the "Ponzi" preferred customer line up to return the keys



*All noted!
Got your pm too!*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Also, happy belated Thanksgiving. I worked all weekend so DD24 decided to cook her first turkey. Boy, is she ever in trouble now - home made buns, home made cranberry sauce, "Potatoes Extraordinaire" (mashed potatoes with butter, heavy cream, and cream cheese), turkey, stuffing, the best gravy I've ever had, corn, asparagus, roasted butternut squash and brussels sprouts, pickled beets, pickles, garlic stuffed olives, and for desert - home made pumpkin pie and chocolate pudding pie. Seriously, I haven't been able to eat more than one meal per day since.



*Thanks for the Thanksgiving wishes! 

Holy crap! Impressive!
Those spuds sound good!
Ask her how she made the gravy. Please?
I'll take one (or more)
of everything.
Except.
You can have my Brussels sprouts
and I'll pass on the olives.*


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> No he's not bad.



*Knew it!*



orangecats2 said:


> My favorite used to be Pierce Brosnan but now it's David Tennant.



*What? This guy?*






*Too much hair.
None of it grey.*



orangecats2 said:


> I'd like a certain TR writer even better if he took me to WDW with him next month!



*So!
You can be bought!*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> It was lovely and low-key. We ate with my mom and family Sunday and visited with my step-sister's new tiny baby.



*Very nice!
And congrats to your
step-sister. *



MeghanEmily said:


> The power went out that afternoon so they had to finish dinner on the barbecue!!




*There must have been some
scrambling going on there!
How did it turn out?*



MeghanEmily said:


> Then Monday I cooked my turkey, and basted in between studying chapters for my midterm.



*Busy!
How often do you baste?*



MeghanEmily said:


> How about you?


*No power failure 
(thank goodness!)
I did as much prep
as I could before work
on Sunday.
(Worked 3pm-11pm)
Then Monday,
I raced home after work
(7am-3pm... but a co-worker
was nice enough to come in
at 2pm for me. )
and quickly finished
the stuffing, stuffed the bird
and threw it in the oven.
Spent the next three hours
or so getting everything else done.
Dinner was nice.
My family, my parents
(Ruby's are both gone now)
and one friend each for
the girls.*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> *There must have been some
> scrambling going on there!
> How did it turn out?*



It was wild! Conveniently enough (coincidence? act of God? Not sure...) my mom, on a whim, had decided to cook the turkey the day before and just warm it up for dinner the next day, since we were planning for an easy-going dinner anyway. Thank goodness! I was also planning to cook mine Sunday, and on a whim decided to wait till Monday. We both dodged bullets there! Strangely enough, the previous year I cooked a big dinner for my parents and a few friends, and we had a TERRIBLE storm here leftover from a hurricane, and I was terrified the power would go out in the middle of cooking, and it never did. I actually woke up on the Sunday thinking about that and, looking outside at the beautiful blue skies, thought to myself, "Well, at least we won't have to worry about that today!" Hah. Right.

Dessert had been finished just before the power went off. The potatoes had only been in a half hour, so they got wrapped in tin foil and put on the barbecue. My step sister is vegan, so her "tofurkey" went on the BBQ as well. Dressing was assembled, just not cooked, so it went in a frying pan on the BBQ burner, and the gravy went on there when that was done. Etc. It actually came together soo well! And the ice cream hadn't even melted in the freezer by the time dessert started! Of course, 20 minutes after we finished eating...the power came back on.



pkondz said:


> Busy!
> How often do you baste?



Whenever I remember? Haha  I'm the worst turkey preparer known to man. I usually get a Butterball, splash it occasionally (every 30 minutes? Maybe?), and when the legs start to fall off I know it's cooked!  

My favourite hack though, since I don't usually stuff it (partially due to gluten issues) is to fill the cavity with roughly chopped apples and lemons, and toss the rest of my aromatics in the bottom of the roaster. Probably a 2:1 apple:lemon ratio? It hasn't failed me yet for a flavourful and moist turkey, and it really makes for an interesting and delicious gravy. ...Nom nom nom...I think it's about time I go get me some leftovers for supper...



pkondz said:


> No power failure
> (thank goodness!)
> I did as much prep
> as I could before work
> on Sunday.
> (Worked 3pm-11pm)
> Then Monday,
> I raced home after work
> (7am-3pm... but a co-worker
> was nice enough to come in
> at 2pm for me. )
> and quickly finished
> the stuffing, stuffed the bird
> and threw it in the oven.
> Spent the next three hours
> or so getting everything else done.
> Dinner was nice.
> My family, my parents
> (Ruby's are both gone now)
> and one friend each for
> the girls.



Wow! You're busy, too! Even just working till 11pm one night and starting at 7am the next morning would mess with my brain. You're a good man!

But it sounds like you managed your time well and had a nice meal! Family + Food. That's what it's all about!


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> *OK, these are from before the last update.
> (just in case you need to remember what we were talking about way back then)
> 
> (don’t know that I’d put that much effort into it though…)*



*All right. 
I think I'll read on anyways
if that's alright with you. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’m also rather fond of:
> “Our lady of blessed acceleration don't fail me now!”







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not so sure that’s such a good idea…
> Tell ya’ what, how about I don’t inflict the story on anyone that doesn’t care to hear it.



*Then I won't open it up and 
quote it all over.

Dude. 
That's pretty traumatic.
And.... yeah. 
That's kinda the way they
did things back then, isn't it?
I never had the misfortune
of having a similar event.

But....

For no particular reason,
I'll just mention something.

A person I know was feeling
a little low for reasons
that I'll not discuss.

I told that person
that crying never bothered me
and it certainly wouldn't scare
me away.

Feel free to PM.
Or not.
Choice is yours,
but the door is 
always open.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And carrying a grudge is often seen as a virtue down this way.



*Eep!

Note to self.
Don't tick off a good ol' boy.
Or girl.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> One of his more famous short stories.
> Gives you hope and then steals it right back (and with no warning)
> I think he pioneered the use of broken time lines in that one (if I remember my Lit-Classes correctly)



*Didn't know that last.
Interesting!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You should run for Dictator.



*You assume I'm not?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> National Security threat…
> Remember?



*Oops.
Right. Forgot.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Stickin’ to her guns, I see.



 *Yep!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I didn’t really want to cause such drama, I just advocate for the things that I’ve learned are better than common stereotype makes them out to be.



*Not drama...
Entertainment!

I enjoyed every second of it.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> We actually had them for dinner the other night ourselves.



*Dang! That looks way better
than what I had.
I mean the grits look the same,
but... 

Peppers and I don't get along,
but... 
Sausage and grilled onion
with parmesan...

Looks like I'll be making it again!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I ain’t a fan of having inordinate amounts of sage in a good sausage blend either.
> A sum total of zero tsp. per pound seems about right.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The difference is that shrimp tastes like shrimp, but…
> Escargot tastes like butter and garlic (in that order).
> Lots and lots of butter and garlic…


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I'm also somewhat cold in those types of situation as well -- but not because I had anyone close to me die.  Rather, my best friend from 1st and 2nd grade moved right before 3rd grade.  I cried a lot for a few weeks b/c it completely changed my life.  But then I made new friends.  However, then my best friend from 3rd and 4th grade moved right before 5th grade.  Both of those friends moved out of state, so I essentially never saw or heard from them again.  Obviously, not the same as a death -- but for a kid, I essentially lost best friends back to back.  After that -- anytime anyone moved (or even if they died), I didn't get all that emotional about it.


*How the events of our youth
have shaped our adult selves.*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> It was wild! Conveniently enough (coincidence? act of God? Not sure...) my mom, on a whim, had decided to cook the turkey the day before and just warm it up for dinner the next day, since we were planning for an easy-going dinner anyway. Thank goodness! I was also planning to cook mine Sunday, and on a whim decided to wait till Monday.



*No way!
Whoa! You guys lucked out!
(Or fate, or coincidence, or act of God...)*



MeghanEmily said:


> We both dodged bullets there!



*No kidding!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Strangely enough, the previous year I cooked a big dinner for my parents and a few friends, and we had a TERRIBLE storm here leftover from a hurricane, and I was terrified the power would go out in the middle of cooking, and it never did. I actually woke up on the Sunday thinking about that and, looking outside at the beautiful blue skies, thought to myself, "Well, at least we won't have to worry about that today!" Hah. Right.



*So... it was your fault then.
You jinxed it!

Next time think:
"Power's gonna go out for sure."

No... then it'll reverse jinx.
JUST DON'T THINK OF IT! STOP!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Dessert had been finished just before the power went off. The potatoes had only been in a half hour, so they got wrapped in tin foil and put on the barbecue. My step sister is vegan, so her "tofurkey" went on the BBQ as well. Dressing was assembled, just not cooked, so it went in a frying pan on the BBQ burner, and the gravy went on there when that was done. Etc. It actually came together soo well!



*Actually... that all sounds really good!
"What? You BBQd? Lucky!"*



MeghanEmily said:


> And the ice cream hadn't even melted in the freezer by the time dessert started!



*Wouldn't think so.
Well insulated.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Of course, 20 minutes after we finished eating...the power came back on.



* Of course it did!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Whenever I remember? Haha



*Oh, sure!*



MeghanEmily said:


> I'm the worst turkey preparer known to man. I usually get a Butterball, splash it occasionally (every 30 minutes? Maybe?), and when the legs start to fall off I know it's cooked!



*Yup!
When we were in Minneapolis
a few weeks ago,
I bought a temperature probe
with a remote display.
That thing worked great!*



MeghanEmily said:


> My favourite hack though, since I don't usually stuff it (partially due to gluten issues) is to fill the cavity with roughly chopped apples and lemons, and toss the rest of my aromatics in the bottom of the roaster. Probably a 2:1 apple:lemon ratio? It hasn't failed me yet for a flavourful and moist turkey, and it really makes for an interesting and delicious gravy. ...Nom nom nom...I think it's about time I go get me some leftovers for supper...



*mmmmm!! I might have to try that!
Well, I stuff the turkey, 
but might try the apple/lemon
in the bottom. I like that idea!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Wow! You're busy, too! Even just working till 11pm one night and starting at 7am the next morning would mess with my brain. You're a good man!



*Nah.
Just what I do.*



MeghanEmily said:


> But it sounds like you managed your time well and had a nice meal! Family + Food. That's what it's all about!


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> *Well, I stuff the turkey,
> but might try the apple/lemon in the bottom. I like that idea!*


Yup that is the only problem with having a beer can turkey - no stuffing.  We had to use Stuff & Such and it isn't as good as my in bird stuffing.
Here is a photo of our turkey on the BBQ.


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *How the events of our youth
> have shaped our adult selves.*


Somewhat light hearted reply to the sad stuff...

The only things that get me to tear up are those sport previews that ESPN will do with make a wish kids. 


That and watching my kids' faces at WDW. Which is why I'm a DVC member and on these boards constantly. First trip with my family last year I teared up while watching Wishes and holding my DD on my shoulders. It was perfect. Disney knows how to pull the heart strings. Definitely the most expensive tears I've ever had. 

(And no flaming for having a kid on my shoulders...I was standing next to a pole with no one behind me)


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> So... it was your fault then.
> You jinxed it!
> 
> Next time think:
> "Power's gonna go out for sure."
> 
> No... then it'll reverse jinx.
> JUST DON'T THINK OF IT! STOP!







juniorbugman said:


> Here is a photo of our turkey on the BBQ.



I love this! Next year, for sure!


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Somewhat light hearted reply to the sad stuff...



*No. No it most definitely is not.

I have some not so great
memories that I would
rather not remember
from my youth.

No, nothing that bad,
but...

I was being dead serious.*



mustinjourney said:


> The only things that get me to tear up are those sport previews that ESPN will do with make a wish kids.



*Don't have ESPN. So haven't seen those.*




mustinjourney said:


> That and watching my kids' faces at WDW. Which is why I'm a DVC member and on these boards constantly. First trip with my family last year I teared up while watching Wishes and holding my DD on my shoulders. It was perfect. Disney knows how to pull the heart strings. Definitely the most expensive tears I've ever had.



*Awwwww.... *



mustinjourney said:


> (And no flaming for having a kid on my shoulders...I was standing next to a pole with no one behind me)



*I have no problem with that.
I have no problems with kids
on shoulders.

Unless you put them up
just as the fireworks are starting.

I feel that if you've already established
yourself with a kid up there,
then you're good to go.

Go ahead. Flame away.*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Yup that is the only problem with having a beer can turkey - no stuffing.  We had to use Stuff & Such and it isn't as good as my in bird stuffing.
> Here is a photo of our turkey on the BBQ.
> View attachment 276337


*Is the bird's skin dark 
from the roasting? 
Or is there a dark rub on it 
or both?*


----------



## juniorbugman

I think it is both.  There was a rub on it and we used smoke chips as well.


----------



## lisaviolet

pkondz said:


> *I love turkey.
> Love stuffing more*.





pkondz said:


> *Thanks!
> How was your Thanksgiving?*


*
It was great. I was supposed to be off to Ottawa. But I cancelled. I am really run down and sick. Plus it takes so much to get Mom all ready to travel. Worth it but still a lot. Important decision on my part. In the past I would be all "other people are going - grin and bear it Lisa - can't disappoint others ready for your turkey dinner in a different city" a la it's their trip first and foremost. 

But I thought of myself. 

But get this. I still cooked. But I gave away so much food for people to take home I actually bought another turkey today. Because I didn't get any extra stuffing, potatoes - beyond the meal -and apparently not enough turkey sandwiches for breakfast. I'm so ridiculous. I will wait a few weeks though. 

Hope yours was lovely. *



pkondz said:


> *Thanks!*
> *Try Elmers.*





*Are you satisfied with yourself?* 



pkondz said:


> *Warning to me?
> What's he going to do?
> Soft me to death?*





________________________________________

*Here's the reason I am asking. My poor niece. She has three boys and was on a day trip to this I don't what to call it - small private zoo. She is the best Mom, always with her eyes on her kids - but we all know it only takes a second. Also, it was a group of them at the zoo to give more to the picture, a la distractions. 

And her one year old was playing with a gate. And he opened it. And went in to greet the alpacas. Well he probably just loved opening a gate and could care less what was in there. 
My niece could see that the alpacas didn't see her son but of course went in immediately to get him. 

She said it was horrifying because every single time she went in all the alpacas would circle her and make noises. And it felt aggressive. 

In the meantime another mom/friend got him to come close to her and they physically pulled him over the fence, using the slats to get a grip on him.*



pkondz said:


> I* am familiar with*
> *Kylie cosmetics.*



*Familiar with Kylie cosmetics AND "Kevin Spacey is hot!".  Man you become more and more interesting, year after year. *



pkondz said:


> *Okay, it is a contest.*
> B*ut it's not a contest
> to see who's really better.*



*All contests are contests to see who's really better!* 
*
Hence my frustration for constantly making poor choices AND not being able to keep up. Contests are for winning. *


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> I think it is both.  There was a rub on it and we used smoke chips as well.


*mmmmm! Sounds delish!
Was it?*


----------



## pkondz

lisaviolet said:


> I am really run down and sick.



*I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you start feeling better soon.*



lisaviolet said:


> Plus it takes so much to get Mom all ready to travel.







lisaviolet said:


> Worth it but still a lot. Important decision on my part. In the past I would be all "other people are going - grin and bear it Lisa - can't disappoint others ready for your turkey dinner in a different city" a la it's their trip first and foremost.
> 
> But I thought of myself.



*Good!
Sometimes you have to take
care of yourself first.
You can't help others
if you're too run down
yourself.*



lisaviolet said:


> But get this. I still cooked. But I gave away so much food for people to take home I actually bought another turkey today.



*
You didn't!!!*



lisaviolet said:


> Because I didn't get any extra stuffing, potatoes - beyond the meal -and apparently not enough turkey sandwiches for breakfast. I'm so ridiculous. I will wait a few weeks though.



*Well... those are good reasons.

Very good reasons.*



lisaviolet said:


> *Hope yours was lovely. *



*It was! *



lisaviolet said:


> *Are you satisfied with yourself?*



*Being a family board,
I can't discuss how
I may or may not
satisfy myself.*



lisaviolet said:


> Here's the reason I am asking. My poor niece. She has three boys and was on a day trip to this I don't what to call it - small private zoo. She is the best Mom always with her eyes on her kids - but we all know it only takes a second. Also, it was a group of them at the zoo to give more to the picture, a la distractions.
> 
> And her one year old was playing with a gate. And he opened it. And went in to greet the alpacas.



*No! *



lisaviolet said:


> Well he probably just loved opening a gate and could care less what was in there.



*Yes. I totally agree with that.*



lisaviolet said:


> *She said it was horrifying because every single time she went in all the alpacas would circle her and make noises. And it felt aggressive.
> 
> In the meantime another mom/friend got him to come close to her and they physically pulled him over the fence, using the slats to get a grip on him.*



*Hoo boy!
No amount of panic
was seen that day,
I'm sure.*




lisaviolet said:


> *Familiar with Kylie cosmetics AND "Kevin Spacey is hot!".  Man you become more and more interesting, year after year. *



Normal is boring.



lisaviolet said:


> *All contests are contests to see who's really better!*



*So you didn't buy that, huh?*



lisaviolet said:


> *Hence my frustration for constantly making poor choices AND not being able to keep up. Contests are for winning. *




*Then competitive people
should make sure they 
answer all the bonus questions.

Just sayin'.*


----------



## pkondz

*Ride 'em Cowgirl*

*I'd had no idea how long
we might be at the petting zoo.
I didn't want to rush Kay.


At all.


After all, it was the whole
reason for the trip!

As a result, when we left
at one pm, we had nothing
else planned for the day.


There was something that
I was interested in seeing, though.

The Desert Botanical Garden.
(Right now, many of you are cheering.)

I like two types of gardens.
First and foremost, Japanese.
But secondly
(admittedly, a distant second)
I like cacti.


A guy like I, can like cacti, aye?
(A slight breach of etiquette.
As a Canadian, I should say "eh".)


I mentioned it to Kay
who said exactly
what I suspect most
teens would say.

"No."


Stuff to do... take two!
(Right now, many of you are groaning.)


I had grabbed a tourist
brochure at the airport
and quickly thumbed through it.

"How about this? It may not work,
but we can swing by and check?"

And that she was very excited to do.

So we set out.


But first...
A quick pit stop at Safeway
where I grabbed myself a Coke,
and Kay hit up Starbucks
for a peach green tea lemonade.
She also nabbed an egg salad
sandwich from the deli.


(Riiiiight about now,
75% of you are going, "D'oh!")


Once the kid was fed and watered,
we headed out for the wild west.











I pulled over for this next shot.
Like I said. I like cacti.
I guess, being from the North,
I'm not used to seeing them,
so there's a certain... fascination.






We eventually got to the place
listed in the brochure.
The OK Corral stables!

Uh....

Where is everybody?


The place looked inhabited,
but... you'd think a business
would have... signs?

A UPS truck pulled up and delivered
a package to one of the few buildings
that were on site.
I decided that I might as well try there.
We got out of our car
and a woman exited from another building
and started to walk towards us.

I was pleased to see she didn't have
a six shooter strapped to her hip.
(I'm sure she had a knife
in her boot, though,
just in case.)


"Can I help you?" She asked.
"We're looking for the OK Corral stables."
I replied.

Apparently, this used to be where it was,
but they'd relocated.
She wasn't impressed that
the brochure I had from the airport
(A current one, not an old one)
was less than accurate.

She was very nice, though.
She called the stables
and asked if they had room
for two riders.
(They did!)
She gave us proper directions
and we headed back out.
Luckily, it was only a few
minutes away.


Now this is more like it!
*




*
Either that,
or those are the strangest
cows I've ever seen.


We walked into the office where Ron,
an honest to goodness cowboy,
greeted us.

He had a six shooter
on his hip.
Kay was amazed
"Dad! Did you see he has a gun???"
It may very well have been the
first gun she's ever seen.

Outside of a TV or movie.


Heck... it's one of a very few
that I've seen!


After signing the inevitable waivers,
we moseyed over to the barn.
(It's a western. You mosey in westerns.
Sashaying is for them city-folk.)

We met the other two people who
would make up our group
and then waited while the
hired hands rounded up
a passel of horses.

Kay's horse was called Bilko,
while I rode Beau Soleil,
(French for beautiful sun.
I think they thought it
was spelled "Beautiful Son".)
or Bo for short.






Bo knows horse riding.
(Bonus if you get the reference.
Or not. Just let me know.)

We headed out with Tammy,
our guide, leading the way.






She was very informative
and entertaining.
I was impressed with how 
she rode side saddle so she
could talk to us.

I really enjoyed her stories
and her knowledge.






Eventually, she got tired of riding
side saddle... so she just turned
around... and rode backwards!






Her horse knew where to go
and every now and then
he would just stop.
She'd look around and say
"Oh, right, we're supposed
to stop here so I can tell you about..."

The horse... knew when to stop...











As we rode, Tammy would 
point out various plant species.
She made sure that we knew
not to touch anything.
Or in her words, 
"Everything in the desert will...
Stick you, prick you, slice you or bite you."


I didn't have to be told twice.


Not like one unfortunate tourist.
(From an earlier ride.)
There's a cactus called a
Teddy Bear cactus.
It looks soft.
But that's because it's covered
in thousands of needles.

This tourist decided that
'Teddy Bear' sounded nice.
So she petted a branch.

It took Tammy over an hour
to get all the needles out.











Now all this land is beautiful and,
like any place, will change
depending on the season.

Apparently, one time,
when things were mostly brown,
one woman (whom Tammy would only
refer to as "from the East Coast")
told her that they should
fire their landscaper.




We stopped for a bit
and Tammy asked if anyone
wanted their photo taken.
I happily handed her my camera.
Unhappily for you,
you have to look at a photo of moi.






Sorry about your eyes.
They'll grow back.


We did see some cacti
with bullet holes in them
from back in the Wild West days.
It was an interesting
reminder of days gone by.


After about an hour,
we returned to the stables
and shakily, wobbily,
descended from our mounts.

I am definitely not a cowboy.
Besides, I don't own a six shooter.

I think that's a prerequisite.


We stopped back into the 
office/gift shop and Kay 
picked out some rocks
for a friend.

A desert rose






and a Royston turquoise.






(Thanks Google!)


After we had tamed
(and rode!)
our savage beasts
and stopped walking funny...






We were ready to call it a day.

Ha! No we weren't.
It was still early.


We had passed a tourist trap
on the way to the stables
and Kay wanted to see it.
Sure! Why not.
We're not in a rush.

So we went to Goldfield,
an honest to goodness
Old West Ghost Town!

Which had burned down
and been rebuilt in the 70s...


ahem.


There wasn't a whole
heck of a lot to see.
A few buildings.
A few shops selling
mostly tourist crap...
And that was about it.
We were in and out
in fifteen minutes.






That's right...
Fix your shorts.
You don't want them
around your ankles.
You're not a rapper,
for Pete's sakes.






Hmmm... Mostly men in that photo.
Odd.






I noticed a plaque
on the church...






Seems fairly straightforward.






I did spy these:






But for whatever reason,
didn't get one.

Stupid, I know.

I mean....
Bacon? And pop???
How could I not???


I don't know either.


Do I make it sound like stopping
in Goldfield was a waste of time?
Well... I suppose it sort of was.
But then again,
it was kind of fun to poke around.

If you're driving by and you have
time to kill, then by all means,
pop in to check it out.

Otherwise?


Not so much.


Okay now we've had enough.

Well... I did have one pit stop
before we checked in to our
next hotel.

We stopped at a Harley Davidson
so I could grab a poker chip
and possibly a T-shirt.

And....

It was closed.

Hmmmm....


Open Sunday until 4pm.
It's... 4:15.


Dang it! Goldfield cost me a chip!

Guess that gives me an excuse
to go back. 


Not long after, we checked into
the Hilton Phoenix Airport.
Sorry, no photos of the exterior.
I did take one in the morning,
but I'll post it in the next update.

Our room for the night:






Hey look!
Towel animals.
Remember those?











Once we got all settled in...
It was time to get out!

We were both hungry
and I knew a place
that I thought would be fun.






Organ Stop Pizza is...
different.

Sure, they have pizza
and other stuff
that's decidedly bad for you
(but oh, so good to eat!)






(And before you ask,
the pizza was good!
The onion rings, just ok.)

But the real star of the show
is the organ.

And what an organ!
The organ sits in a large hall.
The entire hall is one big
musical instrument.

Take a look at the photo below.
Lower center you can see
a fairly elaborate organ
(and organist.)

But look around.
There's a player piano to the right,
Several xylophones on the ceiling.
Drums along the wall.
And pipes, well, everywhere.






The big pipes were on the wall behind us.






When they blew... 
You knew it!


As the organist played,
the organ would spin slowly.
First to the right, then to the left.

He started with the national anthems
for both USA and Canada
(which surprised me a little.
But then again, there are so
many Canadians who flee
the cold to Arizona...)

He then would chat
and take some (written) requests.

He told an interesting story
of when he was a sophomore
(That's grade ten apparently,
for my non US readers.)
he met and had lunch with...
Duke Ellington!
Holy crap!
I was pretty impressed.

If you don't know who that is,
1. Oh, to be young again.
2. Think... big, like... Lady Gaga.
3. You need to expand your
musical horizons.


After a few more songs
and a few more stories,
he played a medley of
Star Wars tunes
and, as the organ spun,
it slowly descended
out of sight.

One of the most bizarre,
yet entertaining,
meals I've had in a while.


On our way out, Kay asked
if I had any change.

"Why?" I asked.
"I want to play pinball." She said.

Well...
"Wanna see who can get
the higher score?" I asked.


She nodded yes.


A few minutes later,
Kay: 841,440
pkondz: 1,583,000

We walked out with
me humming
"Pinball Wizard".






(And if you don't recognize that...
I feel sorry for you. )


There was just one last thing to do today.
Since we were staying at
an airport hotel (with shuttle)
I decided to drop the car off
instead of keeping it
(for no reason) for another day.

We zipped over to National
and...

Poop. I forgot to fill the tank.
They charged me $15 for five gallons.

Oh, well. Could've been worse.

Like...
Public lesson, listen up!
If you rent a car
and decide to "take advantage"
of their fuel option....

Yes, the gas they'll charge you
is cheaper than down the street.*
*But!...*

*If you bring the car in with,*
*oh... say, half a tank of gas...*

*They'll still charge you*
*for an entire tank.*


*Save your money.*

*
Car returned...
I  just had to call the hotel
and have the shuttle come pick us up.

Which is problematic
when you don't have a phone
that works in the States.
(At least that problem's
been rectified now!)

I marched up to the National
desk, where a customer
was standing, not looking
overly happy about something.

Well.... too bad.
I asked if I could cut in front
of him just for a second
and asked the National rep
to call the hotel for us.
He did and not long after,
we were back in our room.


The end of a very full
and very satisfying day.



Well... except for the poker chip.
And the gas.


But other than that!
Not too shabby.

Contest

Answers to previous questions:

1. We stop for a snack.
Tuna salad, egg salad or chicken salad sandwich?
Answer: Egg salad - 10 points.

2. What do we do next?
Rafting, horseback riding, ATV ride?
Answer: Horseback riding - 15 points.

3. There are only a few people
on that activity (not including guide).
How many?
4, 6 or 8?
Answer: 4 - 10 points.

4. What does Kay purchase
in the inevitable gift shop?
Rocks, postcards, fridge magnet?
Answer: Rocks - 10 points.

5. What tourist trap do we stop at?
Hint: Consider where we are.
Answer: Ghost town - 20 points.
(Half points for OK Corral.)

6. How long are we there?
10-20 minutes,
30-45 minutes,
60-90 minutes?
Answer: 10-20 minutes - 15 points.

7. We go to a Harley store.
What do I get?
Nothing, poker chip, chip and T-shirt?
Answer: Nothing - 15 points.

8. What do we have for dinner?
Mexican, pizza, burgers?
Answer: Pizza - 10 points.

9. What classic arcade game
does Kay challenge me to?
Answer: Pinball - 20 points.

10. We return the rental car.
What do I forget to do first?
Answer: Gas - 10 points.


rndmr2 - tuna, atv, 6, postcard, zoo, 90, chip & shirt, Mexican, pac man, gas, cute, saw it - 30 points.
Chrystmasangel - chicken, atv, 4, postcard, grand canyon, 90, chip & shirt, Mexican, space invaders, gas, egg, cute, saw it - 50 points.
MeghanEmily - chicken, horse, 4, magnet, bigfoot, 30, poker chip, pizza, pinball, gas, cute - 70 points.
franandaj - chicken, horse, 4, postcard, museum, 90, poker chip, Mexican, pac man, gas, emu, cute, saw him - 55 points.
orangecats2 - cute - 10 points.
CyndiLouWho - chicken, horse, 4, rocks, Indian res, 90, chip & shirt, burgers, pac man, gas, emu, cute, saw it - 75  points.
Kiotzu - egg, atv, 4, rock, grand canyon, 30, chip & shirt, Mexican, street fighter, passes, cute - 40 points.
afwdwfan - tuna, horse, 6, postcard, garden, 60, chip, pizza, frogger, bags, emu, cute - 45 points.
Curiouser&curiouser! - egg, horse, 6, post card, grand canyon, 30, chip & shirt, burgers, pac man, gas, emu, cute, saw it - 55 points.
Canadian Harmony - chicken, horse, 8, magnet, grand canyon, 60, t-shirt, Mexican, space invaders, gas, emu, cute, saw it - 55 points.
Crashbeckycoot - chicken, horse, 4, rocks, garden, 30, chip & shirt, burgers, space invaders, gas, saw it - 55 points.
Mac Brew - chicken, atv, 6, rocks, grand canyon, 90, chip & shirt, Mexican, ping pong, gas, emu, cute, saw it - 50 points.
Steppesister - chicken, horse, 4, postcards, rock shop, 30, poker chip, pizza, air hockey, gas, emu, cute, saw it - 75 points.
juniorbugman - chicken, atv, 4, rocks, garden, 90, chip & shirt, burger, pacman, camera, emu, cute, saw it - 50 points.
vamassey1 - chicken, atv, 6, postcard, garden, 90,  chip & shirt, Mexican, pinball, gas, emu, cute, saw it - 60 points.
Captain_Oblivious - egg, horse, 4, postcard, castle, 20, poker chip, Mexican, pac man, gas, emu, cute, saw it - 90 points.
QueenJen - chicken, atv, 8, postcard, grand canyon, 90, chip & shirt, pizza, ms pacman, phone, emu, cute, saw it - 40 points.
Princess Leia - chicken, horse, 4, rocks, garden, 90, poker chip, Mexican, pacman, ipod, emu, cute, saw it - 65 points.
Mrs T 2009 - egg, horse, 6, postcard, garden, 30, poker chip, pizza, pac man, gas, emu, cute, saw it - 75 points.
Terra Nova guy - tuna, horse, 6, rocks, OK corral (half points), 30, poker chip, pizza, pinball, gas - 75 points.
mustinjourney - chicken, horse, 6, postcard, garden, 90, chip & shirt, pizza, ms pac man, gas, emu, cute, saw it - 65 points.
lisaviolet - egg, horse, 4, rocks, grand canyon, 10, nothing, Mexican, pinball, gas, what you thought  - 115 points. (high score)
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - chicken, horse, 4, magnet, ghost, 10, chip & shirt, Mexican, pac man, gas, emu, cute - 80 points.
DonnaBeeGood - egg, rafting, 6, magnet, castle, 90, chip & shirt, Mexican, pac man, keys, emu, cute, saw it - 40 points.


Bonus:
Did you see it?
(Marvin lurking behind the bushes
in the first photo) - 10 points.

Also bonus points for:
1. Emu egg - 10 points.
2. Cute or not - 10 points.


As usual, if I've made any mistakes,
either above or below, let me know.

Score
Captain_Oblivious - 260
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 255
CyndiLouWho - 230
Steppesister - 230
MeghanEmily - 225
mustinjourney - 225
QueenJen - 225
Chrystmasangel - 220
vamassey1 - 220
Mac Brew - 215
Princess Leia - 210
Terra Nova guy - 210
franandaj - 205
juniorbugman - 205
Mrs T 2009 - 205
rndmr2 - 195
Curiouser&curiouser! - 180
DonnaBeeGood - 175
Kiotzu - 150
Canadian Harmony - 140
natebenma - 135
chunkymonkey - 125
SoccerDogWithEars - 125
afwdwfan - 115
lisaviolet - 115
orangecats2 - 80
cindianne320 - 50
Crashbeckycoot - 55
Jaina - 55
irene_dsc - 10

Questions next round

1. We have an early flight.
So.... what time do we get up?

2. Security.
Fast? Slow? Average?

3. Flight.
On time? Delayed?

4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?

5. Which way to the beach?
We go to one.
Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?

6. Which Marvel character
(that Kay's in love with)
do we see?
Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?

7. We go for burgers. Where?
In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?

8. We see the Hollywood sign.
How long do we spend looking?
about: (pick the closest)
1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?

9. What's for dinner?
Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?

10. We told Kay we'd pay for
one souvenir. What does she get?
Clothes? Books? Candy?


Bonus: Did you see it?
PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions.

Coming up: LA, here we come!*


*Chapter 5. Star Light, Star Bright*​


----------



## QueenJen

pkondz said:


> *Nope.
> That's already gone.*



I thought that as soon as I read it.   



pkondz said:


> I bought a temperature probe
> with a remote display.



I must look into this - sounds like a great stocking stuffer gadget.



pkondz said:


> The horse... knew when to stop...



Animals are smart.  My dog counts - he knows precisely how many goodies he should get at bedtime.



pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?



5:15 a.m.



pkondz said:


> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?



Fast



pkondz said:


> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?



On time - I mean you do have the VIP transportation pass.



pkondz said:


> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?



Poker chip



pkondz said:


> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?



Santa Monica



pkondz said:


> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?



Thor



pkondz said:


> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?



Slaters 50/50



pkondz said:


> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?



1-5 seconds



pkondz said:


> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?



Mexican



pkondz said:


> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?



Clothes



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



TBD - and my fall from the top was swift that last round


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Well, looks like a perfectly Arizona day!  You did all of the right stuff, except a jeep tour through the desert is pretty cool.  I thought Kay might buy the little skeleton chachki that states, "it's a dry heat."


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)



Yup. Football reference. But I googled to make sure. Wasn't that around the time of Battle of the Stars?



pkondz said:


> We stopped for a bit
> and Tammy asked if anyone
> wanted their photo taken.
> I happily handed her my camera.
> Unhappily for _you_,
> you have to look at a photo of moi.



Pics or it didn't happen, right? Man, I remember my horse shaped bruise from my attempts at horseback riding. My horse's name was Leona. She was not slim. I am not flexible. Bad combination. But I still have my cowboy boots! (At least I got a pair of boots out of my enthusiasm.)



pkondz said:


> I mean....
> Bacon? _And_ pop???
> How could I not???



I'm glad you didn't!



pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?



6:15



pkondz said:


> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?



Average



pkondz said:


> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?



Delayed



pkondz said:


> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?



Chip & T-shirt (maybe if I guess the same thing each time I'll get it right once?)



pkondz said:


> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?



Venice



pkondz said:


> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?



Wolverine



pkondz said:


> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?



Shake shack



pkondz said:


> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?



1 - 5 minutes



pkondz said:


> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?



Chinese



pkondz said:


> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?



Clothes


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> I pulled over for this next shot.
> Like I said. I like cacti.
> I guess, being from the North,
> I'm not used to seeing them,
> so there's a certain... fascination.



Omg, me too! This would be so cool!
#Canadians

I guess it's the same way I facepalm whenever someone excitedly asks me if I've ever seen a real-live moose. ...um...yes, and you don't want to. They're huge, and if Mama has a baby then you'd better be viewing from AFAR... But I get giddy for palms and cacti. Grass (or succulent) is always greener!



pkondz said:


> (I'm sure she had a knife
> in her boot, though,
> just in case.)



Oh, naturally.



pkondz said:


> (It's a western. You _mosey_ in westerns.
> Sashaying is for them city-folk.)



Ahh yes, of course.



pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)



I don't want to comment on this and give it away or anything...but was this not from an old Nike ad? Did I make that up?



pkondz said:


> I was impressed with how
> she *rode side saddle so she*
> could talk to us.



WOAH! Obviously a real cowgirl...or secret royalty.
Riding side saddle is suuuuper hard.



pkondz said:


> Her horse knew where to go
> and every now and then
> he would just stop.
> She'd look around and say
> "Oh, right, we're supposed
> to stop here so I can tell you about..."



This is so cool! I remember riding an old and stubborn horse for my lessons for a couple years before switching horses, and she had been ridden for lessons for so long that she could predict exactly the patterns that the teacher would ask you to do, so she would do them without you actually asking her to. It made it super easy to look like you knew what you were doing...until you had to ask her to do something unexpected and were met with an adamant NO.



pkondz said:


> Not like one unfortunate tourist.
> (From an earlier ride.)
> There's a cactus called a
> Teddy Bear cactus.
> It _looks_ soft.
> But that's because it's covered
> in _thousands_ of needles.
> 
> This tourist decided that
> 'Teddy Bear' sounded nice.
> So she petted a branch.
> 
> It took Tammy over an hour
> to get all the needles out.



NO! Dumb tourist!
We had a tiny tiny one of these in my grandmother's house and I was terrified of it. It looked so soft. It was not.



pkondz said:


> Sorry about your eyes.
> They'll grow back.



ajfdnksjnhfi;erw  neroignrejbwwf grekbj

...Sorry. I had trouble responding to that without my eyes for a minute.



pkondz said:


> I noticed a plaque
> on the church...



I grew up in the church—looks about right to me!



pkondz said:


> We stopped at a Harley Davidson
> so I could grab a poker chip
> and possibly a T-shirt.
> 
> And....
> 
> It was closed.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> Open Sunday until 4pm.
> It's... 4:15.
> 
> 
> Dang it! Goldfield cost me a chip!
> 
> Guess that gives me an excuse
> to go back.



NO!! I was so sure I had this one in the bag! Tricky!



pkondz said:


> And what an organ!
> The organ sits in a large hall.
> The entire _hall_ is one big
> musical instrument.



Oh. My. Gosh.

I'd luuurrrve this. #MusicMajor



pkondz said:


> There's a player piano to the right,



Did you get to meet the player piano player...piano...player...piano...player?



pkondz said:


> He told an interesting story
> of when he was a sophomore
> (That's grade ten apparently,
> for my non US readers.)
> he met and had lunch with...
> Duke Ellington!
> Holy crap!
> I was pretty impressed.







NO. No way! Woah!

Did they also hang with Ella on the weekends? Meet Bird Parker for coffee? Ya know, nbd.



pkondz said:


> We walked out with
> me humming
> "Pinball Wizard".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And if you don't recognize _that_...
> I feel sorry for you. )



Well you obviously much be either deafer, dumber, or blinder than Kay. Hmm...I wonder which one...





pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?



1. 4:30am
2. Fast
3. Delayed
4. Chip and T-shirt (in over-compensation for the previous HD attempt)
5. Venice
6. Wolverine
7. Shake Shack
8. Seconds
9. Chinese
10. Books


----------



## Mrs T 2009

pkondz said:


> *Not even Guinea pigs? Or hamsters?*



NOPE! They're too smelly.  I mean, I am a woman in a house of males... that's enough smell without adding to it! hahaha



pkondz said:


> *I might try again
> with syrup, just to see.*


Hope you do! could also add some brown sugar to it, if the maple syrup isn't making it sweet enough.


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Of COURSE Bo Knows! He knows baseball too!

I've been on a bazillion trail rides. Horses stop because they've also been on that trail ride a bazillion times. Nice looking horses though. I had a tradition where I would go riding when we were in San Diego. There's a place right by the border, so I'd go there, then take the trolley back up to town before hitting Kansas City BBQ and then Horton Centre before returning to the ship. I'd actually try to get a ride in wherever the ship would go - Hawaii was a great ride!

I guess that deaf, dumb, and blind kid DOES know how to play pinball!


Answers:
1. We have an early flight.
So.... what time do we get up?
0630

2. Security.
Fast? Slow? Average?
Fast

3. Flight.
On time? Delayed?
On time

4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
Chip & T-shirt

5. Which way to the beach? (imagine me flexing my bicep and pointing ----> that way!)
We go to one.
Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
Venice - watch the boys work out! Well... that's what I'd do. Heh

6. Which Marvel character
(who Kay's in love with)
do we see?
Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
Thor. Yummmmm

7. We go for burgers. Where?
In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
In-N-Out! Yummmmm

8. We see the Hollywood sign.
How long do we spend looking?
about: (pick the closest)
1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
1-5 seconds. Meh.

9. What's for dinner?
Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
Mexican. You had burgers for lunch.

10. We told Kay we'd pay for
one souvenir. What does she get?
Clothes? Books? Candy?
Candy!!

Bonus: Did you see it? I think so. PM on its way.
PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

Great update!

Oh Teens, they never pick what you suggest first.  I am not looking forward to that phase with my boys.

A passel of horses sounds wrong.  I googled it.  It appears to be correct.  But ti still sounds wrong.

Bo knows horse riding . . . nope, don't get it.

Love the guide and riding backwards!  And the horse knowing when to stop!  Too funny!

The ghost town, which obviously not worth going out of the way for does look really fun!

Um, that organ is crazy!  Talk about a dinner show!

No idea who Duke Ellington is.  Or Pinball Wizard either.  Between that and Bo I should probably just go now.  **Backs slowly out of the TR**

And my guesses!
1.  7am
2.  Fast
3.  On time
4.  Chip
5.  Venice
6.  Thor
7.  Shake shack
8.  1-5 minutes
9.  Chinese
10.  Books

And nope.  Didn't see it.  Went back twice. Still nothing!  Oh well!


----------



## Mrs T 2009

1. 6:45am

2. Fast

3. On time

4. Poker chip

5. Venice

6. Thor

7. Shake shack
I want to say In-N-Out, but compared to Shake Shack, I like SS better. I LOVE boat burgers, but I know you have no idea what I'm referring to. lol

8. 1-5 minutes

9. Chinese

10. Clothes

Bonus: Did you see it?
NO  I normally get it the first time through, but this time I'm totally not finding anything  Makes me so sad.

and no, I don't know how bo knows horse riding. or what that references. at all.


----------



## pooh'smate

Following along and was pretty surprised to see Superstition in your pictures and then I realized where Ok is. My parents winter place is in Apache Junction and they have a great view of the mountain from their house.


----------



## Mac Brew

Hi Pkondz
                  Looks like you had a nice relaxing time doing the tourist thing in the Arazona desert area.The horse ride among the cactuses looked a fun way to spend a couple of hours. I didn't get the referance to Bo he just could be the cowboy that never made it across the pond. Your ghost town sure had a lot of people wandering in it. Not many dressed like cowboys though everyone in your photos looked like tourists. As i am away for the weekend I thought I beter get my reply in here is my guesses for the latest round of the competition

1:-  You get up at 05:00 hrs for your flight
2:-  Security was slow
3:- Flight was delayed 
4:- Chip and t-shirt.
5:- Go for Venice  beach.
6:-  Thor for your charictor spot
7:-  In-N-Out for your burger 
8:-  1 to 5 seconds for the holiwood sign 
9:- Mexican for the food.
10:- Clothes for the souvenir.

I think I seen something so sent a pm but I am not convinced  that I seen it right. But in the end it will be  worth a go if it is in fact right that I did see it .


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> I thought that as soon as I read it.







QueenJen said:


> I must look into this - sounds like a great stocking stuffer gadget.



*I really liked it!
You put the probe in, 
and close the oven door
on the metal, braided cord.
That attaches to a display
that you can put on a nearby counter
or on the handle, or just let dangle.
It in turn transmits to another sensor.

I carried that into the bedroom
so I could lie down for a few minutes
(my back was really hurting.)
It was nice to have it with me
so I knew just when to start
other dishes.*



QueenJen said:


> Animals are smart. My dog counts - he knows precisely how many goodies he should get at bedtime.





*I like snacks too.
But I'm not so smart
if I eat too many
at bedtime.*



QueenJen said:


> 5:15 a.m.
> 
> Fast
> 
> On time - I mean you do have the VIP transportation pass.
> 
> Poker chip
> 
> Santa Monica
> 
> Thor
> 
> Slaters 50/50
> 
> 1-5 seconds
> 
> Mexican
> 
> Clothes


*
All noted!*



QueenJen said:


> TBD - and my fall from the top was swift that last round



*Still tied for 5th!
And... got it!*


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Well, looks like a perfectly Arizona day!



*It was!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> You did all of the right stuff, except a jeep tour through the desert is pretty cool.



*I wasn't even aware of that option!
Must remember for next time.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I thought Kay might buy the little skeleton chachki that states, "it's a dry heat."




*Love that!*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Yup. Football reference. But I googled to make sure. Wasn't that around the time of Battle of the Stars?



*Welllll.... sort of a football reference.
But not quite.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Pics or it didn't happen, right?







DonnaBeeGood said:


> Man, I remember my horse shaped bruise from my attempts at horseback riding.



*Ouch!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> My horse's name was Leona. She was not slim. I am not flexible. Bad combination.



*I blame the horse.
What kind of a name 
is "Leona" for a horse.

A fat horse! That's what!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> But I still have my cowboy boots! (At least I got a pair of boots out of my enthusiasm.)




*Share a picture
of your boots!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> I'm glad you didn't!



*Oh?
You've tried it?
The thought turns you off?*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> 6:15
> 
> Average
> 
> Delayed
> 
> Chip & T-shirt (maybe if I guess the same thing each time I'll get it right once?)
> 
> Venice
> 
> Wolverine
> 
> Shake shack
> 
> 1 - 5 minutes
> 
> Chinese
> 
> Clothes



*All noted!
Got your PM, too!*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Omg, me too! This would be so cool!
> #Canadians







MeghanEmily said:


> I guess it's the same way I facepalm whenever someone excitedly asks me if I've ever seen a real-live moose. ...um...yes, and you don't want to. They're huge, and if Mama has a baby then you'd better be viewing from AFAR...



*I've actually only seen one.
And from the safety of
my Dad's van.
I've seen musk ox
(in the distance)
And that's rare.*



MeghanEmily said:


> But I get giddy for palms and cacti. Grass (or succulent) is always greener!



*Green is better than... white.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Ahh yes, of course.



*I'm glad you understand.*



MeghanEmily said:


> I don't want to comment on this and give it away or anything...but was this not from an old Nike ad? Did I make that up?



*It is!*



MeghanEmily said:


> WOAH! Obviously a real cowgirl...or secret royalty.
> Riding side saddle is suuuuper hard.



*She was very comfortable
in the saddle.
She talked about riding
for weeks from Texas
to Montana.
(I think that's where it was..
Loooong way, anyways.)*



MeghanEmily said:


> This is so cool! I remember riding an old and stubborn horse for my lessons for a couple years before switching horses, and she had been ridden for lessons for so long that she could predict exactly the patterns that the teacher would ask you to do, so she would do them without you actually asking her to. It made it super easy to look like you knew what you were doing...until you had to ask her to do something unexpected and were met with an adamant NO.



*
I can just see that!
The horse turning to look
at you and...
"You're kidding right?
Not gonna happen."*



MeghanEmily said:


> NO! Dumb tourist!
> We had a tiny tiny one of these in my grandmother's house and I was terrified of it. It looked so soft. It was not.



*Be afraid...
Be very afraid.*



MeghanEmily said:


> ajfdnksjnhfi;erw neroignrejbwwf grekbj
> 
> ...Sorry. I had trouble responding to that without my eyes for a minute.


*
Sorry about that.
It's why I try to post
as few photos of myself
as possible.

The chance of permanent
scarring is real.*



MeghanEmily said:


> I grew up in the church—looks about right to me!







MeghanEmily said:


> NO!! I was so sure I had this one in the bag! Tricky!


*
I do that some times. *



MeghanEmily said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.
> 
> I'd luuurrrve this. #MusicMajor



*It was sooo cool!
Yes! You'd love it!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Did you get to meet the player piano player...piano...player...piano...player?



*We didn't get to meet... uh... the guy.
He disappeared into the floor!*



MeghanEmily said:


> NO. No way! Woah!
> 
> Did they also hang with Ella on the weekends? Meet Bird Parker for coffee? Ya know, nbd.



*Oh, you know.
Same ol', same ol'.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Well you obviously much be either deafer, dumber, or blinder than Kay. Hmm...I wonder which one...







MeghanEmily said:


> 1. 4:30am
> 2. Fast
> 3. Delayed
> 4. Chip and T-shirt (in over-compensation for the previous HD attempt)
> 5. Venice
> 6. Wolverine
> 7. Shake Shack
> 8. Seconds
> 9. Chinese
> 10. Books



*All noted!*


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> NOPE! They're too smelly. I mean, I am a woman in a house of males... that's enough smell without adding to it! hahaha










Mrs T 2009 said:


> Hope you do! could also add some brown sugar to it, if the maple syrup isn't making it sweet enough.



*Brown sugar....

mmmmmmm.....*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> Of COURSE Bo Knows! He knows baseball too!





*But Bo doesn't know hockey.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> I've been on a bazillion trail rides. Horses stop because they've also been on that trail ride a bazillion times.



*A bazillion?

I bet you're in the
Guiness Book of Records!
*




Canadian Harmony said:


> Nice looking horses though.



*Glad you think so.
They looked healthy to me,
but I am far from an expert.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> I had a tradition where I would go riding when we were in San Diego. There's a place right by the border, so I'd go there, then take the trolley back up to town before hitting Kansas City BBQ and then Horton Centre before returning to the ship. I'd actually try to get a ride in wherever the ship would go - Hawaii was a great ride!



*Very nice tradition.
And riding in Hawaii
is why the girls love
riding wherever
and whenever we go.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> I guess that deaf, dumb, and blind kid DOES know how to play pinball!



*What's that? Can you speak up?*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Answers:
> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 0630
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> Fast
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> On time
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> Chip & T-shirt
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach? (imagine me flexing my bicep and pointing ----> that way!)
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> Venice - watch the boys work out! Well... that's what I'd do. Heh
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (who Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> Thor. Yummmmm
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> In-N-Out! Yummmmm
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 1-5 seconds. Meh.
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> Mexican. You had burgers for lunch.
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?
> Candy!!



*All noted!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Bonus: Did you see it? I think so. PM on its way.



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Great update!



*Thanks!*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Oh Teens, they never pick what you suggest first. I am not looking forward to that phase with my boys.



*Well....
Perhaps.
But I wasn't surprised
at all this time.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> A passel of horses sounds wrong. I googled it. It appears to be correct. But ti still sounds wrong.


*
That's just ol' western
for... a schwack.*
_
_







Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Bo knows horse riding . . . nope, don't get it.



*All will be revealed.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Love the guide and riding backwards! And the horse knowing when to stop! Too funny!



*I know, right???*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> The ghost town, which obviously not worth going out of the way for does look really fun!



*It was kinda fun.
But... knowing it was
built in the 70s
really took the lustre off it.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Um, that organ is crazy! Talk about a dinner show!



*It was great!
I'd definitely do that again!*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> No idea who Duke Ellington is. Or Pinball Wizard either. Between that and Bo I should probably just go now. **Backs slowly out of the TR**



*No! It's okay!
Come back!

You don't have to 
get all my old references.* 





Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> And my guesses!
> 1. 7am
> 2. Fast
> 3. On time
> 4. Chip
> 5. Venice
> 6. Thor
> 7. Shake shack
> 8. 1-5 minutes
> 9. Chinese
> 10. Books



*All noted!*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> And nope. Didn't see it. Went back twice. Still nothing! Oh well!



*They can't all be easy!*


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> 1. 6:45am
> 
> 2. Fast
> 
> 3. On time
> 
> 4. Poker chip
> 
> 5. Venice
> 
> 6. Thor
> 
> 7. Shake shack
> I want to say In-N-Out, but compared to Shake Shack, I like SS better. I LOVE boat burgers, but I know you have no idea what I'm referring to. lol
> 
> 8. 1-5 minutes
> 
> 9. Chinese
> 
> 10. Clothes



*All noted!
(Nope! No idea about Boat Burgers.
Should I?)*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> NO  I normally get it the first time through, but this time I'm totally not finding anything  Makes me so sad.



*Awww...
They can't all be easy. 

(But did get your PM.)*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> and no, I don't know how bo knows horse riding. or what that references. at all.



*You'll see!*


----------



## pkondz

pooh'smate said:


> Following along and was pretty surprised to see Superstition in your pictures and then I realized where Ok is. My parents winter place is in Apache Junction and they have a great view of the mountain from their house.



*Hi there!

 to the TR!
Pull up a chair, set for a spell
and join the conversation. 

I know where Apache Junction is!
Drove right through it.

*


----------



## pkondz

Mac Brew said:


> Hi Pkondz



*Hi Mac!*



Mac Brew said:


> Looks like you had a nice relaxing time doing the tourist thing in the Arazona desert area







Mac Brew said:


> The horse ride among the cactuses looked a fun way to spend a couple of hours.



*It was great! 
I was spinning like a top
trying to take it all in!*



Mac Brew said:


> I didn't get the referance to Bo he just could be the cowboy that never made it across the pond.



*Could be.
I'll be explaining it
in the next update.*



Mac Brew said:


> Your ghost town sure had a lot of people wandering in it.



*Not quite so "ghost" like.*



Mac Brew said:


> Not many dressed like cowboys though everyone in your photos looked like tourists.



*Odd, isn't it?*



Mac Brew said:


> As i am away for the weekend I thought I beter get my reply in here is my guesses for the latest round of the competition
> 
> 1:- You get up at 05:00 hrs for your flight
> 2:- Security was slow
> 3:- Flight was delayed
> 4:- Chip and t-shirt.
> 5:- Go for Venice beach.
> 6:- Thor for your charictor spot
> 7:- In-N-Out for your burger
> 8:- 1 to 5 seconds for the holiwood sign
> 9:- Mexican for the food.
> 10:- Clothes for the souvenir.



*All noted!*



Mac Brew said:


> I think I seen something so sent a pm but I am not convinced that I seen it right. But in the end it will be worth a go if it is in fact right that I did see it .



*Got it!*


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> Saved out of Love.
> 
> Awww... That's so sweet!



That is really sweet, but not what I was thinking.



pkondz said:


> Long story...



and. . . . 



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... I can definitely say
> he did not smell _bad._



Not smelling bad I can handle. 




pkondz said:


> Yay for mid-life crisis!
> So did he get it?
> What did he get?



Yes he did. He got the 2007 50th anniversary in orange. Now he has to learn how to ride it. He hasn't had a bike since 1984. I think he's bitten off more that he can handle but we'll see. He's happy so that's good for all of us. 

I'm sorry I missed your Thanksgiving so Belated Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## QueenJen

pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)



I believe I missed this - don't know the reference.



pkondz said:


> (my back was really hurting.)



Sorry your back was hurting and you were having to cook.  As I've aged, I have way more empathy for anyone experiencing back pain.


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> The Desert Botanical Garden.
> (Right now, many of you are cheering.)



I was, I really was. 



pkondz said:


> Stuff to do... take two!
> (Right now, many of you are groaning.)



Yup, I groaned. 



pkondz said:


> We walked into the office where Ron,
> an honest to goodness cowboy,
> greeted us.



Of course you have to see a real cowboy if you go out West. 



pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)



I get it. I'll expand in my PM. 



pkondz said:


> I was impressed with how
> she *rode side saddle so she*
> could talk to us.



I'm impressed too. 




pkondz said:


> As we rode, Tammy would
> point out *various plant species.*



Even though you missed the gardens this did give you the opportunity to see lots of cati. 



pkondz said:


> you have to look at a photo of moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your eyes.
> They'll grow back.



Pretty good pictures, but it looks like your horse is getting ready to drop something. 



pkondz said:


> After about an hour,
> we returned to the stables
> and shakily, wobbily,
> descended from our mounts.



I have to ask if you were sore the next day?



pkondz said:


> We stopped back into the
> office/gift shop *and Kay
> picked out some rocks*
> for a friend.



Very cool rocks. My kids love rocks. Brent had a great collection when he was in school. 



pkondz said:


> Do I make it sound like stopping
> in Goldfield was a waste of time?
> Well... I suppose it sort of was.
> But then again,
> it _was _kind of fun to poke around.



I would actually like to take a look around here. 



pkondz said:


> It was closed.



Bummer!



pkondz said:


> Our room for the night:



Nice room. 



pkondz said:


> (And before you ask,
> the pizza was good!
> The onion rings, just ok.)



That pizza does look good and loaded. 



pkondz said:


> One of the most bizarre,
> yet entertaining,
> meals I've had in a while.



Very cool dinner and entertainment. 



pkondz said:


> A few minutes later,
> Kay: 841,440
> pkondz: 1,583,000



Love pinball. While the others are playing the video games I'm looking for pinball. I'm not real good at it but I like it.



pkondz said:


> The end of a _very_ full
> and _very_ satisfying day.



This was a great day. I'm tired just reading about it. 



pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?



5



pkondz said:


> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?



average



pkondz said:


> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?



on time



pkondz said:


> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?



Since you missed out in AZ I'm going to again say both. 



pkondz said:


> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?



Venice



pkondz said:


> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?



Iron Man



pkondz said:


> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?



In-N-Out



pkondz said:


> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?



1-5 minutes



pkondz said:


> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?



Mexican



pkondz said:


> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?



Books


----------



## Crashbeckycoot

pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)



I am afraid I don't know this one!



pkondz said:


> We did see some cacti
> with bullet holes in them
> from back in the Wild West days.
> It was an interesting
> reminder of days gone by.



Amazing, did you get pictures of the bullet holes?



pkondz said:


> Hey look!
> Towel animals.
> Remember those?



I have only ever seen these while on cruises.. they must be spreading!



pkondz said:


> If you don't know who that is,
> 1. Oh, to be young again.
> 2. Think... big, like... Lady Gaga.
> 3. You need to expand your
> musical horizons.



I will be sure to expand my musical horizons! 

Another great TR, looking forward to LA next!



pkondz said:


> Questions next round
> 
> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.
> 
> Coming up: LA, here we come!



1. 5.30am
2. Fast
3. On time
4. Chip and T Shirt... Hopefully second time lucky!
5. Santa Monica
6. Oooo, either of those characters would be nice, but, let's try for ... Thor ... because who _doesn't_ love Thor!
7. Shake Shack
8. Hmmm.... I am wondering whether you stopped or just drove past.... will take the just drove past option so 1-5 Seconds... But perhaps your hotel has a view.. so 1-5hours? Oh this is too much, let's stick with 1-5 seconds.
9. Mexican
10. Clothes

I think I can PM now! On it's way...


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> I've actually only seen one.
> And from the safety of
> my Dad's van.
> I've seen musk ox
> (in the distance)
> And _that's _rare.



There are moose all over the place in the rural Maritimes. (Well...except PEI. Being an island, they don't have anything much bigger than foxes...which are also EVERYWHERE...but I digress.) I guess there are fewer these days now that hunting season happened, but they keep that fairly well-controlled. They're also SILENT in the forest, so one time we ended up within about 50m of a very large moose, and the only reason Nathan happened to notice it there was because he saw that the tree trunks...were moving! Man, they're tall...

Now a musk ox!? Now, that's cool!



pkondz said:


> She was _very_ comfortable
> in the saddle.
> She talked about riding
> for _weeks_ from Texas
> to Montana.
> (I think that's where it was..
> Loooong way, anyways.)



 Holy cow!!.... or, I guess...holy horse?



pkondz said:


> *We didn't get to meet... uh... the guy.
> He disappeared into the floor!*



Omg! I wanna' gooooooo!


----------



## Mrs T 2009

pkondz said:


> *All noted!
> (Nope! No idea about Boat Burgers.
> Should I?)*



I think I might have mentioned it before, the first trip you took out to California. Locals call it "The Boat", but its called Clearmans Galley.
SO YUMMY!!!


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> That is really sweet, but not what I was thinking.



*Darn!
Well, I'm out of ideas then.
Sorry, looks like you're just
ship outta luck, there.*



vamassey1 said:


> Yes he did. He got the 2007 50th anniversary in orange. Now he has to learn how to ride it. He hasn't had a bike since 1984. I think he's bitten off more that he can handle but we'll see. He's happy so that's good for all of us.


*
Nice!
And riding a bike is just
like riding a bike.

Er....

He'll pick it up again. *



vamassey1 said:


> I'm sorry I missed your Thanksgiving so Belated Happy Thanksgiving!



*Thanks! *


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> I believe I missed this - don't know the reference.



*You did miss it.
And I'll explain
in the next update. *



QueenJen said:


> Sorry your back was hurting and you were having to cook. As I've aged, I have way more empathy for anyone experiencing back pain.



*Yeah...
Wayyyy too many people
can empathise on that.*


----------



## afwdwfan

pkondz said:


> *I went here:*
> 
> *Two day road trip*.
> 
> *Overnighted in Bismarck, had this:*


Fun!  So when are you going to ride to Sturgis?  



pkondz said:


> *Speaking of which...
> The next day. *


Nice picture...  



pkondz said:


> I'd had no idea how long
> we might be at the petting zoo.
> I didn't want to rush Kay.
> 
> 
> At all.
> 
> 
> After all, it was the whole
> reason for the trip!


Well, it was her trip after all, so makes sense.  



pkondz said:


> The Desert Botanical Garden.
> (Right now, many of you are cheering.)


Nope.  I never believe it until I see pictures.  You're the master of misdirection. 



pkondz said:


> I was pleased to see she didn't have
> a six shooter strapped to her hip.
> (I'm sure she had a knife
> in her boot, though,
> just in case.)


And I'd imagine the six shooter was in the other boot. 



pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)







One of my favorite football and baseball players back in the day. 



pkondz said:


> Eventually, she got tired of riding
> side saddle... so she just turned
> around... and rode backwards!


And people think self driving cars are impressive.

That's a well trained horse.  



pkondz said:


> "Everything in the desert will...
> Stick you, prick you, slice you or bite you."


Sounds about right.  I once stepped on a small cactus and the needles went through the sole of my shoe and into my foot.  That's a lesson I learned and will never forget.  



pkondz said:


> We did see some cacti
> with bullet holes in them
> from back in the Wild West days.
> It was an interesting
> reminder of days gone by.


Cool!  Hadn't ever thought about it before, but I wonder what the lifespan is for cacti? 



pkondz said:


> Do I make it sound like stopping
> in Goldfield was a waste of time?
> Well... I suppose it sort of was.
> But then again,
> it _was _kind of fun to poke around.
> 
> If you're driving by and you have
> time to kill, then by all means,
> pop in to check it out.


Makes sense.  Also, probably something to avoid if you lack the will power to keep from buying all sorts of overpriced tourist trap crap. 



pkondz said:


> Hey look!
> Towel animals.
> Remember those?


I think of heard of this mythical creation once... 



pkondz said:


> 2. Think... big, like... Lady Gaga.


Nope... not even fair.  This comment is totally disrespectful to Duke Ellington.  



pkondz said:


> I want to play pinball." She said.
> 
> Well...
> "Wanna see who can get
> the higher score?" I asked.
> 
> 
> She nodded yes.
> 
> 
> A few minutes later,
> Kay: 841,440
> pkondz: 1,583,000
> 
> We walked out with
> me humming
> "Pinball Wizard".


Nice!  



pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?


7



pkondz said:


> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?


Average



pkondz said:


> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?


On Time



pkondz said:


> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?


Poker Chip



pkondz said:


> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?


Santa Monica



pkondz said:


> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?


Thor



pkondz said:


> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?


Slater's 50/50



pkondz said:


> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?


1-5 seconds



pkondz said:


> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?


Mexican



pkondz said:


> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?


Books


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> I was, I really was.



*Sorry!*



vamassey1 said:


> Yup, I groaned.



*Sorry, again!*



vamassey1 said:


> Of course you have to see a real cowboy if you go out West.



*Calgary?
Okay!*



vamassey1 said:


> I get it. I'll expand in my PM.



*You did!*



vamassey1 said:


> I'm impressed too.



*She rode that horse like 
it was a second skin.*



vamassey1 said:


> Even though you missed the gardens this did give you the opportunity to see lots of cati.


*
 I wasn't disappointed.*



vamassey1 said:


> Pretty good pictures, but it looks like your horse is getting ready to drop something.





*He did drop his wallet.*



vamassey1 said:


> I have to ask if you were sore the next day?



*I wasn't, or very little.
Kay was.

Actually... 
Hmm.... I think I'll save
that for the next update
(If I remember!)*



vamassey1 said:


> Very cool rocks. My kids love rocks. Brent had a great collection when he was in school.



*I used to collect them too
when I was (much) younger.*



vamassey1 said:


> I would actually like to take a look around here.



*I would've been happier
if it'd been authentic.*



vamassey1 said:


> Bummer!



*I was less than impressed.
Who closes at 4pm????*



vamassey1 said:


> That pizza does look good and loaded.



*It was good!
Not the best, but...
I wouldn't go there again
just for the pizza...
But then again,
I wouldn't not go.
Know what I mean?*



vamassey1 said:


> Very cool dinner and entertainment.


*
It really was!
Now that part,
I'd go again to see/hear.*



vamassey1 said:


> Love pinball. While the others are playing the video games I'm looking for pinball. I'm not real good at it but I like it.



*I'm not bad at it.
We used to have one
when I was in my teens.*



vamassey1 said:


> This was a great day. I'm tired just reading about it.







vamassey1 said:


> 5
> 
> average
> 
> on time
> 
> Since you missed out in AZ I'm going to again say both.
> 
> Venice
> 
> Iron Man
> 
> In-N-Out
> 
> 1-5 minutes
> 
> Mexican
> 
> Books


*All noted!
And got your PM, of course.*


----------



## pkondz

Crashbeckycoot said:


> I am afraid I don't know this one!



*That's okay!
I'll 'splain later. *



Crashbeckycoot said:


> Amazing, did you get pictures of the bullet holes?



*I did...
But didn't post any.
They don't really
look like much.
Small holes,
nothing dramatic.*



Crashbeckycoot said:


> I have only ever seen these while on cruises.. they must be spreading!



*Everywhere... but Disney.*



Crashbeckycoot said:


> I will be sure to expand my musical horizons!



*Good for you!*



Crashbeckycoot said:


> Another great TR, looking forward to LA next!



*Thanks!
Coming up... eventually!*



Crashbeckycoot said:


> 1. 5.30am
> 2. Fast
> 3. On time
> 4. Chip and T Shirt... Hopefully second time lucky!
> 5. Santa Monica
> 6. Oooo, either of those characters would be nice, but, let's try for ... Thor ... because who _doesn't_ love Thor!
> 7. Shake Shack
> 8. Hmmm.... I am wondering whether you stopped or just drove past.... will take the just drove past option so 1-5 Seconds... But perhaps your hotel has a view.. so 1-5hours? Oh this is too much, let's stick with 1-5 seconds.
> 9. Mexican
> 10. Clothes



*All noted!*



Crashbeckycoot said:


> I think I can PM now! On it's way...



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> There are moose all over the place in the rural Maritimes.



*This I know.
Didn't see any in Nova Scotia
on my two drives there, though.

But...
I've heard that
people keep crashing
into them in NL.*



MeghanEmily said:


> (Well...except PEI. Being an island, they don't have anything much bigger than foxes...which are also EVERYWHERE...but I digress.)



*Oh? Interesting!
I like foxes.

I hand fed a few wild
arctic foxes once.*



MeghanEmily said:


> I guess there are fewer these days now that hunting season happened, but they keep that fairly well-controlled. They're also SILENT in the forest, so one time we ended up within about 50m of a very large moose, and the only reason Nathan happened to notice it there was because he saw that the tree trunks...were moving! Man, they're tall...



* Holy smokes!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Now a musk ox!? Now, that's cool!



*Very far away.
I was in the tower
in Churchill and
spotted them.
Herd of about 20 or so.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Holy cow!!.... or, I guess...holy horse?



*I know, right?*



MeghanEmily said:


> Omg! I wanna' gooooooo!



*Go! *


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> I think I might have mentioned it before, the first trip you took out to California. Locals call it "The Boat", but its called Clearmans Galley.
> SO YUMMY!!!



*That's right!! You did!

But.... hmm....

Okay. Checked.
I remember reading something.
The original boat is gone
and they moved a short ways away.
But the food is just as good.

I need to remember this!*


----------



## pkondz

afwdwfan said:


> Fun! So when are you going to ride to Sturgis?



*That's an interesting question.
I definitely want to go...

But I'm not sure I want to go
when there are so many 
people that you can't move.

Not my idea of fun.

And yet... 
I go to Disney, so....*



afwdwfan said:


> Nice picture...



*I had to take it quickly.
They weren't there long.*



afwdwfan said:


> Well, it was her trip after all, so makes sense.







afwdwfan said:


> Nope. I never believe it until I see pictures. You're the master of misdirection.



*Who, me?
*




afwdwfan said:


> And I'd imagine the six shooter was in the other boot.



*Quite possibly.

Probably.


I'm just gonna say "Yes".*



afwdwfan said:


> One of my favorite football and baseball players back in the day.



*Everyone's, I think!*



afwdwfan said:


> And people think self driving cars are impressive.
> 
> That's a well trained horse.




*He was!*



afwdwfan said:


> Sounds about right. I once stepped on a small cactus and the needles went through the sole of my shoe and into my foot. That's a lesson I learned and will never forget.



*Holy crap!
Right through your shoe?!?!?!*
_*
*_
*Note to self.
Avoid the dessert.*



afwdwfan said:


> Cool! Hadn't ever thought about it before, but I wonder what the lifespan is for cacti?



*I looked it up.
Up to 200 years!*



afwdwfan said:


> Makes sense. Also, probably something to avoid if you lack the will power to keep from buying all sorts of overpriced tourist trap crap.





*I managed to escape
unscathed.*



afwdwfan said:


> I think of heard of this mythical creation once...



*Not at Disney you haven't.
*




afwdwfan said:


> Nope... not even fair. This comment is totally disrespectful to Duke Ellington.



*I know.
But I had to think of something
that the younger set
would understand.*



afwdwfan said:


> 7
> 
> Average
> 
> On Time
> 
> Poker Chip
> 
> Santa Monica
> 
> Thor
> 
> Slater's 50/50
> 
> 1-5 seconds
> 
> Mexican
> 
> Books



*All noted!
Got your PM, too!*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> She also nabbed an egg salad
> sandwich from the deli.
> 
> 
> (Riiiiight about now,
> 75% of you are going, "D'oh!")



No, I'm saying "Ewwww".  I picked Chicken salad because it's the least likely thing that would make me gag.  I don't even trust other people's Tuna salad sandwiches, in fact, I'm not sure that I would trust other people's chicken salad either.



pkondz said:


> We eventually got to the place
> listed in the brochure.
> The OK Corral stables!
> 
> Uh....
> 
> Where _is_ everybody?



I was gonna guess they died in the shoot out.



pkondz said:


> I was pleased to see she didn't have
> a six shooter strapped to her hip.



Evidently you have predisposed notions about folks in Arizona.....



pkondz said:


> She was very nice, though.
> She called the stables
> and asked if they had room
> for two riders.
> (They did!)
> She gave us proper directions
> and we headed back out.
> Luckily, it was only a few
> minutes away.



Well that's good!  Crisis averted!



pkondz said:


> _He_ had a six shooter
> on his hip.



OK, so one guy you encountered had a gun.  They have different laws there.



pkondz said:


> Heck... it's one of a very few
> that _I've_ seen!



If you're interested in seeing more (or even holding one) we have a few Single Action pistols as we were in SASS (Single Action Shooting Society) for a few years.  It's a group where target shooting and character development were equal in importance.



pkondz said:


> (It's a western. You _mosey_ in westerns.
> Sashaying is for them city-folk.)



Says the guy from the Prairie.....



pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)



Is it a TV commercial?  Otherwise I got nothing. But I see in comments that it has something to do with sports.



pkondz said:


> She was very informative
> and entertaining.
> I was impressed with how
> she *rode side saddle so she*
> could talk to us.



I'm impressed!



pkondz said:


> Eventually, she got tired of riding
> side saddle... so she just turned
> around... and rode backwards!



I'm even more impressed!



pkondz said:


> This tourist decided that
> 'Teddy Bear' sounded nice.
> So she petted a branch.
> 
> It took Tammy over an hour
> to get all the needles out.



   People are stupid.  



pkondz said:


> We did see some cacti
> with bullet holes in them
> from back in the Wild West days.



Interesting.  But I can totally see that.  Those cacti are old, they only grow like an inch or so each year.



pkondz said:


> I am _definitely_ not a cowboy.
> Besides, I don't own a six shooter.



I've heard that you're not allowed in Canada anyways, but we have plenty enough to cover you....



pkondz said:


> We stopped back into the
> office/gift shop *and Kay
> picked out some rocks*
> for a friend.



Figures.  I was engaged to a geologist at one point in my life and I didn't pick the rocks...  



pkondz said:


> So we went to Goldfield,
> an honest to goodness
> Old West Ghost Town!
> 
> Which had burned down
> and been rebuilt in the 70s...



You need to go see Bodie....



pkondz said:


> There wasn't a whole
> heck of a lot to see.
> A few buildings.
> A few shops selling
> mostly tourist crap...
> And that was about it.
> We were in and out
> in fifteen minutes.



I can see that....



pkondz said:


> Do I make it sound like stopping
> in Goldfield was a waste of time?
> Well... I suppose it sort of was.
> But then again,
> it _was _kind of fun to poke around.



But it cost you and chip and me, points!



pkondz said:


> We stopped at a Harley Davidson
> so I could grab a poker chip
> and possibly a T-shirt.
> 
> And....
> 
> It was closed.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> Open Sunday until 4pm.
> It's... 4:15.
> 
> 
> Dang it! Goldfield cost me a chip!



And points for me!



pkondz said:


> Not long after, we checked into
> the Hilton Phoenix Airport.
> Sorry, no photos of the exterior.
> I _did_ take one in the morning,
> but I'll post it in the next update.



You're right, you did a lot of hotel switching!



pkondz said:


> We were both hungry
> and I knew a place
> that I thought would be fun.



Interesting place, how did you stumble on that?



pkondz said:


> But look around.
> There's a player piano to the right,
> Several xylophones on the ceiling.
> Drums along the wall.
> And pipes, well, _everywhere._



Do they play the xylophones on the ceiling?



pkondz said:


> He told an interesting story
> of when he was a sophomore
> (That's grade ten apparently,
> for my non US readers.)
> he met and had lunch with...
> Duke Ellington!
> Holy crap!
> I was pretty impressed.



I'm impressed too...you had a serious day with impressive folks.



pkondz said:


> After a few more songs
> and a few more stories,
> he played a medley of
> Star Wars tunes
> and, as the organ spun,
> it slowly descended
> out of sight.
> 
> One of the most bizarre,
> yet entertaining,
> meals I've had in a while.



I can second that! I will tell you that because of this update we ordered pizza for dinner last night.



pkondz said:


> "Why?" I asked.
> "I want to play pinball." She said.



Doh!  I suck at this contest, and I wouldn't even think a kid today would know what a pinball machine is!



pkondz said:


> We walked out with
> me humming
> "Pinball Wizard".



Are you a deaf, dumb and blind kid?



pkondz said:


> Poop. I forgot to fill the tank.
> They charged me $15 for five gallons.



That's about the going rate here, unless you go to Costco and that was $2.65 last time I filled up.



pkondz said:


> Car returned...
> I just had to call the hotel
> and have the shuttle come pick us up.
> 
> Which is problematic
> when you don't have a phone
> that works in the States.
> (At least _that_ problem's
> been rectified now!)



Well I'm glad to hear that. It should make April a little easier.



pkondz said:


> Well... except for the poker chip.
> And the gas.







pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?



4:45AM



pkondz said:


> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?



Average



pkondz said:


> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?



Delayed



pkondz said:


> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?



Chip & T-shirt



pkondz said:


> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?



Santa Monica



pkondz said:


> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?



Thor



pkondz said:


> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?



Shake Shack



pkondz said:


> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?



1-5 seconds



pkondz said:


> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?



Mexican



pkondz said:


> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?



Clothes



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



PM to come...


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

pkondz said:


> *And.... yeah.
> That's kinda the way they
> did things back then, isn't it?*


Pretty much.
And yet, Folks continually pine for “the good ol’ days”




pkondz said:


> *Feel free to PM.
> Or not.
> Choice is yours,
> but the door is
> always open.*


Thanks…
I’ll keep it in mind.
Oddly, I’ve been made similar offers a couple times through these boards.
Not having any friends, it is good to know that there are folks that might still listen anyway.




pkondz said:


> *Note to self.
> Don't tick off a good ol' boy.
> Or girl.*


Especially the girls.




pkondz said:


> *You assume I'm not?*


I keep looking for you name on the ballot, but it’s just not there.




pkondz said:


> *Dang! That looks way better
> 
> Looks like I'll be making it again!*


Grits…
It’s what’s for dinner.


I s’pect that a whole lot more folks would consider ‘em if we just changed the name.
Danged South’rn Pride; goin’ and causin’ nothin’ but problems once again




pkondz said:


> *How the events of our youth
> have shaped our adult selves.*


More so that most anything else.
(and often irrevocably)













“pkondz said:


> *I like two types of gardens.
> First and foremost, Japanese. *


Agreed.
There’s just something very calming about them.
If I had real money, I’d have one in my yard




pkondz said:


> *But secondly
> (admittedly, a distant second)
> I like cacti. *


Also cool, but they wouldn’t do quite as well where I live.
Yet…


Interestingly enough, we went to our local botanical gard	en just the other evening for their annual Chinese Lantern Festival.  Having no real idea of what to expect, it turned out to be far more entertaining then I’d imagined.  And I learned that I need to go back up there during the day to better look at the garden itself.




pkondz said:


> *Stuff to do... take two! *


No trip will succeed without a viable Plan-B.
(and it’s best to have Plans C, D, K, R, ect… available as well)




pkondz said:


> *Kay hit up Starbucks
> for a peach green tea lemonade.
> She also nabbed an egg salad
> sandwich from the deli. *


As combinations go…
Ummm…
Well, I’m sure she enjoyed it.




pkondz said:


> *I pulled over for this next shot.
> Like I said. I like cacti.
> I guess, being from the North,
> I'm not used to seeing them,
> so there's a certain... fascination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It is easy to over look that which seems common.

Nice shot, by the way.
That’s a really old Saguaro and I like that you can make out the holes where birds have burrowed out nesting spots.  




pkondz said:


> *The place looked inhabited,
> but... you'd think a business
> would have... signs? *


Unless it’s a Speakeasy…




pkondz said:


> *Apparently, this used to be where it was, *


Them varmints done skedaddled!




pkondz said:


> *he was very nice, though.
> She called the stables
> and asked if they had room
> for two riders.
> (They did!)
> She gave us proper directions*


Right neighborly.

I’d say this was not her first rodeo when it comes to this situation.
I have a similar annoyance in relation to my work phone number.
I’ve learned what the actual numbers are for the various businesses that I regularly get calls for so I can quickly tell the errant caller which digits they’ve inadvertently swapped around.




pkondz said:


> *It may very well have been the
> first gun she's ever seen.
> 
> Outside of a TV or movie. *


Surprising…
Or is it?




pkondz said:


> *After signing the inevitable waivers, *


Well, at least they didn’t collect a pint of blood from you just in case. 
I’d have been more concerned then.




pkondz said:


> *Kay's horse was called Bilko, *


“Sarge”




pkondz said:


> *Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.) *


Bo may have known many things…
Too bad Bo didn’t know that playing two sports would make it so that he’d end up playing no sports.




pkondz said:


> *Eventually, she got tired of riding
> side saddle... so she just turned
> around... and rode backwards! *


Don’t we all wish we had that same level of confidence in our coworkers?




pkondz said:


> *The horse... knew when to stop... *


So, one up on a teenager then…




pkondz said:


> *in her words,
> "Everything in the desert will...
> Stick you, prick you, slice you or bite you." *


Words to live by.




pkondz said:


> *Not like one unfortunate tourist…
> 
> …It took Tammy over an hour
> to get all the needles out. *


But, having words to live by, does not guarantee that everyone will live by them…




pkondz said:


> *Apparently, one time,
> when things were mostly brown,
> one woman (whom Tammy would only
> refer to as "from the East Coast")
> told her that they should
> fire their landscaper. *


More money than sense




pkondz said:


> *Unhappily for you,
> you have to look at a photo of moi.
> 
> 
> 
> *


The best part of that picture is that I swear it looks like your young’en is rolling her eyes.




pkondz said:


> *and stopped walking funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good morning Minister…
is Mrs. Twolumps is in today?




pkondz said:


> *an honest to goodness
> Old West Ghost Town!
> 
> Which had burned down
> and been rebuilt in the 70s...
> Interesting…*


We stopped by a ghost town once way back in the 70s…
Coincidence?




pkondz said:


> *Hmmm... Mostly men in that photo.
> Odd. *


Well at least there are no Martians.




pkondz said:


> *I noticed a plaque
> on the church...
> 
> 
> 
> *


Succinct…




pkondz said:


> *Hey look!
> Towel animals.
> Remember those? *


Just remember:
"Everything in the desert will...
Stick you, prick you, slice you or bite you."




pkondz said:


> *We were both hungry
> and I knew a place
> that I thought would be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Liver and Pancreas Pizza? 




pkondz said:


> *And pipes, well, And pipes, well, everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ohhhhhh…
Well that’s a different story.
(or song, as the case may be)

And pretty cool, actually.




pkondz said:


> *he met and had lunch with...
> Duke Ellington!
> Holy crap!*


Holy crap, indeed.
What on earth would you ask a giant like that, if given the chance?
Not sure I know.
Think, I’d have entirely forgotten to eat anything as well, for trying to listen and take it all in.




pkondz said:


> *One of the most bizarre,
> yet entertaining,
> meals I've had in a while. *


Do believe, I’ll have to consider that experience if given the chance.




pkondz said:


> *We walked out with
> me humming
> "Pinball Wizard".*


Harsh…




pkondz said:


> * (And if you don't recognize that...
> I feel sorry for you. ) *


Those folks may get fooled again.




pkondz said:


> *Poop. I forgot to fill the tank. *


Hummm…
an SUV with a self-composting natural gas collection unit?




pkondz said:


> *Did you see it?
> (Marvin lurking behind the bushes
> in the first photo) *


Nope…
Missed that one.
I’ll have to go back and find him now.




pkondz said:


> *Questions next round
> *


1. 6:00
2. Fast
3. On time
4. Chip & T-shirt
5. Venice
6. Wolverine
7. In-N-Out
8. 1-5 seconds
9. Chinese
10. Books




pkondz said:


> *Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess. *


Sent…


----------



## Kiotzu

Great read, great read.  I wish all the ghost towns in the world wern't tourist traps. 

*1. We have an early flight.
So.... what time do we get up?

430 am

2. Security.
Fast? Slow? Average?
fast

3. Flight.
On time? Delayed?
on time

4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
chip and a tshirt

5. Which way to the beach?
We go to one.
Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
North, Santa Monica

6. Which Marvel character
(that Kay's in love with)
do we see?
Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
Thor

7. We go for burgers. Where?
In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
In-n-Out

8. We see the Hollywood sign.
How long do we spend looking?
about: (pick the closest)
1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
1-5 seconds

9. What's for dinner?
Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
Mexican

10. We told Kay we'd pay for
one souvenir. What does she get?
Clothes? Books? Candy?*
*Books*


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> *ship outta luck, there.*



Close enough!



pkondz said:


> *He'll pick it up again. *



We'll see. I hope he can do it without damage to him or the bike.



pkondz said:


> *He did drop his wallet.*



I think he dropped more than that.



pkondz said:


> *I wasn't, or very little.
> Kay was.
> 
> Actually...
> Hmm.... I think I'll save
> that for the next update
> (If I remember!)*



Look forward to hearing about this.



pkondz said:


> *I would've been happier
> if it'd been authentic.*



I can understand that. Looks more like a movie set.



pkondz said:


> *Know what I mean?*



It was good, but not great. When you put it together with the entertainment it becomes a must.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> No, I'm saying "Ewwww".



*Oooohhhhh...*



franandaj said:


> I picked Chicken salad because it's the least likely thing that would make me gag. I don't even trust other people's Tuna salad sandwiches, in fact, I'm not sure that I would trust other people's chicken salad either.



*So it's not a taste thing,
it's a trust thing.*



franandaj said:


> I was gonna guess they died in the shoot out.







franandaj said:


> Evidently you have predisposed notions about folks in Arizona.....



*Which, in my experience,
seems to be accurate
at least 25% of the time.*



franandaj said:


> Well that's good! Crisis averted!



*I was a bit perturbed there...*



franandaj said:


> OK, so one guy you encountered had a gun. They have different laws there.



*Lady, they have different laws
in your country!*



franandaj said:


> If you're interested in seeing more (or even holding one) we have a few Single Action pistols as we were in SASS (Single Action Shooting Society) for a few years. It's a group where target shooting and character development were equal in importance.



*Huh!
Now that's an interesting combo.*

*And yes, actually I would
be interested.
I've held a pistol... once.
When I was about five or six.*



franandaj said:


> Says the guy from the Prairie.....



*City in the prairies.*



franandaj said:


> Is it a TV commercial? Otherwise I got nothing. But I see in comments that it has something to do with sports.



*Yes... and yes!*



franandaj said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> I'm even more impressed!



*She rode that thing
like I ride a rocking chair.*

*No. She was better.*



franandaj said:


> People are stupid.



*Apparently...*



franandaj said:


> Interesting. But I can totally see that. Those cacti are old, they only grow like an inch or so each year.



*I looked it up earlier.
They can get up to
200 years old.*



franandaj said:


> I've heard that you're not allowed in Canada anyways, but we have plenty enough to cover you....



*"I'm" not allowed?
Ha! I managed
to sneak in!*

*You can bring firearms in,
but under strict guidelines
I think.*

*Six shooters... no idea.*



franandaj said:


> Figures. I was engaged to a geologist at one point in my life and I didn't pick the rocks...



*Shame on you!
That was right up
your ravine!*



franandaj said:


> You need to go see Bodie....



*That place looks cool!*



franandaj said:


> But it cost you and chip and me, points!



*So now we both
feel badly.*



franandaj said:


> You're right, you did a lot of hotel switching!



*Which is unlike me.*



franandaj said:


> Interesting place, how did you stumble on that?



*It was a fairly extensive process,
but I've outlined the effort
and expense and time I put in* *here.*



franandaj said:


> Do they play the xylophones on the ceiling?



*Yes they do.*
*All the instruments *
*are played.*
*All from the organ.*



franandaj said:


> I'm impressed too...you had a serious day with impressive folks.







franandaj said:


> I can second that! I will tell you that because of this update we ordered pizza for dinner last night.




*I keep making you 
hungry!*



franandaj said:


> Doh! I suck at this contest, and I wouldn't even think a kid today would know what a pinball machine is!



*They are pretty flashy.
Catches the eye. *



franandaj said:


> Are you a deaf, dumb and blind kid?



*What?
Hang on, need my glasses...*



franandaj said:


> That's about the going rate here, unless you go to Costco and that was $2.65 last time I filled up.



*Then I probably didn't lose out
too much by not gassing up.

But saved a bundle
by not buying their
fuel package.*



franandaj said:


> Well I'm glad to hear that. It should make April a little easier.





*I'll text but not call
if I can help it.
Roaming charges
and probably 
long distance.

But... yes!*



franandaj said:


> 4:45AM
> 
> Average
> 
> Delayed
> 
> Chip & T-shirt
> 
> Santa Monica
> 
> Thor
> 
> Shake Shack
> 
> 1-5 seconds
> 
> Mexican
> 
> Clothes



*All noted!*



franandaj said:


> PM to come...



*Standing by!*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Pretty much.
> And yet, Folks continually pine for “the good ol’ days”



*Ever read Stephen King's
11/22/63?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thanks…
> I’ll keep it in mind.
> Oddly, I’ve been made similar offers a couple times through these boards.
> Not having any friends, it is good to know that there are folks that might still listen anyway.



*I beg your pardon?
I do believe you misspoke.
I could have sworn you said
"You didn't have any friends."

This is obviously not the case, 
my friend.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Especially the girls.



*Especially the girls.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I keep looking for you name on the ballot, but it’s just not there.



*Ballot?



You really think there's 
going to be a ballot????*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Grits…
> It’s what’s for dinner.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I s’pect that a whole lot more folks would consider ‘em if we just changed the name.
> Danged South’rn Pride; goin’ and causin’ nothin’ but problems once again



*Maize a la Français*.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> More so that most anything else.
> (and often irrevocably)



*Yes. Unfortunately so.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Agreed.
> There’s just something very calming about them.
> If I had real money, I’d have one in my yard



*I'm hoping...
But it's a multi year project.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Also cool, but they wouldn’t do quite as well where I live.
> Yet…



*"Yet"
*




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Interestingly enough, we went to our local botanical gard en just the other evening for their annual Chinese Lantern Festival. Having no real idea of what to expect, it turned out to be far more entertaining then I’d imagined. And I learned that I need to go back up there during the day to better look at the garden itself.


*
Cool!
Any photos?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No trip will succeed without a viable Plan-B.
> (and it’s best to have Plans C, D, K, R, ect… available as well)



*Or a willingness to just
go with the flow.

Many can't.

Hence the reason you see
so many parents
losing their minds at Disney.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> As combinations go…
> Ummm…
> Well, I’m sure she enjoyed it.



*She does love her egg salad.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> It is easy to over look that which seems common.



*Very true.
I am guilty of that
myself, quite often.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nice shot, by the way.
> That’s a really old Saguaro and I like that you can make out the holes where birds have burrowed out nesting spots.



*Thanks!
And I liked the holes
part too!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Unless it’s a Speakeasy…



*Valid point.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Them varmints done skedaddled!



* Perfect.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I have a similar annoyance in relation to my work phone number.
> I’ve learned what the actual numbers are for the various businesses that I regularly get calls for so I can quickly tell the errant caller which digits they’ve inadvertently swapped around.



*True story.
I knew someone who's name was Otto.
Our vehicle insurance is run by
a public utility.
So there's only one.
It's called Manitoba Public Insurance.
But it's also known as "Autopac".

Otto's number was one off from Autopac.

Yes. He did exactly what you're thinking.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Surprising…
> Or is it?



*Not up here.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, at least they didn’t collect a pint of blood from you just in case.
> I’d have been more concerned then.



*Then only Kay would have gone.
*




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> “Sarge”



*I don't remember
if I asked about that.

I think I might have....
but don't recall.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Bo may have known many things…
> Too bad Bo didn’t know that playing two sports would make it so that he’d end up playing no sports.



*Yup.
Shame.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Don’t we all wish we had that same level of confidence in our coworkers?



*Hah!
Oh... you were serious?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So, one up on a teenager then…







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Words to live by.



*I kept my hands
firmly on the reins.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But, having words to live by, does not guarantee that everyone will live by them…



*I believe @franandaj said it best.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> More money than sense



*Even if she was dirt poor.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The best part of that picture is that I swear it looks like your young’en is rolling her eyes.





*Actually, she was right proud
of herself there.
She'd gotten her horse
to walk backwards.

Tammy was surprised too.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Good morning Minister…
> is Mrs. Twolumps is in today?







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> We stopped by a ghost town once way back in the 70s…
> Coincidence?



*So it was you!!!!!!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well at least there are no Martians.



*Nah. They chase other
kinds of bunnies.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Succinct…



*And to the point.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just remember:
> "Everything in the desert will...
> Stick you, prick you, slice you or bite you."



*And that happened when I paid 
the bill the next morning.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Liver and Pancreas Pizza?



*Sounds delish!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ohhhhhh…
> Well that’s a different story.
> (or song, as the case may be)
> 
> And pretty cool, actually.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Holy crap, indeed.
> What on earth would you ask a giant like that, if given the chance?
> Not sure I know.
> Think, I’d have entirely forgotten to eat anything as well, for trying to listen and take it all in.



*Have a story there too.
Do you know who 
Oscar Peterson is?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Do believe, I’ll have to consider that experience if given the chance.



*Do!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Those folks may get fooled again.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hummm…
> an SUV with a self-composting natural gas collection unit?



*With the price of oil these days...

I can see that.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nope…
> Missed that one.
> I’ll have to go back and find him now.



*He's there.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> 1. 6:00
> 2. Fast
> 3. On time
> 4. Chip & T-shirt
> 5. Venice
> 6. Wolverine
> 7. In-N-Out
> 8. 1-5 seconds
> 9. Chinese
> 10. Books



*All noted!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sent…



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Great read, great read.



*Thanks, Tanner! *



Kiotzu said:


> I wish all the ghost towns in the world wern't tourist traps.



*Alison mentioned Bodie, CA.
Looks interesting!*



Kiotzu said:


> *1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 
> 430 am
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> fast
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> on time
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> chip and a tshirt
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> North, Santa Monica
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> Thor
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> In-n-Out
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 1-5 seconds
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> Mexican
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?
> Books*



*All noted!*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> Close enough!



*As close as the DIS
will allow!
Otherwise you'd just see:
**** out of luck.*



vamassey1 said:


> We'll see. I hope he can do it without damage to him or the bike.



*I certainly hope so!
Tell him to take it easy
at first.*



vamassey1 said:


> I think he dropped more than that.



*See above comment 
about the DIS
only showing ****.*



vamassey1 said:


> Look forward to hearing about this.



*Made a note
for the next update. *



vamassey1 said:


> I can understand that. Looks more like a movie set.



*Yes it does.
Too new.*



vamassey1 said:


> It was good, but not great. When you put it together with the entertainment it becomes a must.


----------



## orangecats2

pkondz said:


> What? This guy?


OMG YES!!! Totally infatuated with him. He was in Columbus in August. I wanted to go see him so bad. 



pkondz said:


> You _can_ be bought!


Well of course! Material Girl was a good song. 

Too bad you didn't get your chip. I bought a HD chip in downtown Vegas for my neighbor who watched our cats.


----------



## rndmr2

pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?------5 am
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?------------------fast
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?-----------------on time
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?-----------------Chip and t-shirt
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?------------------Venice
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?----------------------Wolverine
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?--------------In-N-Out
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?-------1-5 seconds
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?--------------------------Mexican
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?---------------books
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.---------------yep PM sent. I had to reload the page and look again, originally when I read the update some of the pics didn't show up.





pkondz said:


>



I like bacon but I can't see myself drinking this...    
It's crazy that they are putting bacon on/in EVERYTHING these days


----------



## QueenJen

franandaj said:


> No, I'm saying "Ewwww". I picked Chicken salad because it's the least likely thing that would make me gag. I don't even trust other people's Tuna salad sandwiches, in fact, I'm not sure that I would trust other people's chicken salad either.



I think we may be related.  I had almost the same thought.


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> OMG YES!!! Totally infatuated with him. He was in Columbus in August. I wanted to go see him so bad.



*Why didn't you?*



orangecats2 said:


> Well of course! Material Girl was a good song.







orangecats2 said:


> Too bad you didn't get your chip. I bought a HD chip in downtown Vegas for my neighbor who watched our cats.



*I was less than impressed.
It wasn't like I could come
back the next day.

And that was nice of you.
He collects them too?*


----------



## pkondz

rndmr2 said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?------5 am
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?------------------fast
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?-----------------on time
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?-----------------Chip and t-shirt
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?------------------Venice
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?----------------------Wolverine
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?--------------In-N-Out
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?-------1-5 seconds
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?--------------------------Mexican
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?---------------books



*All noted!
*


rndmr2 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.---------------yep PM sent. I had to reload the page and look again, originally when I read the update some of the pics didn't show up.



*Got it!*



rndmr2 said:


> I like bacon but I can't see myself drinking this...
> It's crazy that they are putting bacon on/in EVERYTHING these days



*TBH, that's why I didn't but any.
I was thirsty.
What if it tasted... salty?*


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> I think we may be related.  I had almost the same thought.


*Must be a California thing.
You people need to just
truuuuuust me.*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> So it's not a taste thing,
> it's a _trust_ thing.



Well depends. As far as the egg salad, just blech. It smells funny. I don't like egg yolks unless they are runny and I can so them up with toast. When I put hard boiled eggs on salad, I take the ends of the eggs before the yolks taint the whites. I give Fran the middle of the eggs.

With Tina or chicken salad the acceptable ingredients are mayo, salt, pepper, relish, onion and celery. The relish goes in tuna salad not chicken. I have seen menus which have things like almonds, dried cranberries, pimentos, not all necessarily together, but any one of those is a deal breaker.



pkondz said:


> *Lady, they have different laws
> in your country!*



Yes but California has different laws than most of the country. Our laws are much more restricted, such as you can't just open carry unless you're law enforcement. At least I think so....



pkondz said:


> *Huh!
> Now that's an interesting combo.*



Yes and they are very specific, there were two classes of characters.  It's set in the 1870s, and you could choose a somewhat authentic character or go with a B Western style, as pictured in movies from the 405 and 50s. My outfits included Rhinestones, fringe, mini skirts and lots of color!



pkondz said:


> *And yes, actually I would
> be interested.
> I've held a pistol... once.
> When I was about five or six.*



I told Fran about this conversation and she said that there was one on top of the mini fridge in the Master bathroom that was easily accessible.



pkondz said:


> *City in the prairies.*



How many people live in Winnipeg?



pkondz said:


> "I'm" not allowed?
> Ha! I managed
> to sneak in!



I meant that I thought Canadians aren't allowed to own guns but that's not true because there are SASS chapters up there.



pkondz said:


> *You can bring firearms in,
> but under strict guidelines
> I think.*
> 
> *Six shooters... no idea.*



SASS matches require you to have two pistols  (six shooters), a rifle, and a shotgun, so evidently you can get them there. Then again all these mass shootings in the US are not pulled off with Cowboy guns.



pkondz said:


> *Yes they do.
> All the instruments
> are played.
> All from the organ.*



Huh. Interesting. 



pkondz said:


> *I'll text but not call
> if I can help it.
> Roaming charges
> and probably
> long distance.
> 
> But... yes!*



Perhaps you can get a week long plan. When I was in Canada I got a plan for $1 per day for service. They only charged when I used the phone.



pkondz said:


> Standing by!



Hopefully you got it!


----------



## franandaj

QueenJen said:


> I think we may be related.  I had almost the same thought.





I'm very specific about how I can eat eggs and hard boiled, mashed up with "stuff" is not one of them.



pkondz said:


> *Must be a California thing.
> You people need to just
> truuuuuust me.*





It's in California where they put all the funny things in "salad".


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well depends. As far as the egg salad, just blech. It smells funny.



*A sandwich walks into a bar.
The bartender says,
"Hey! Ya got egg on your face?"

lol.


Not that kind of funny?*



franandaj said:


> I don't like egg yolks unless they are runny and I can so them up with toast.



*mmmmm.....

One of the reasons I love
eggs benedict so much.
If the egg is over-cooked....

No.*



franandaj said:


> When I put hard boiled eggs on salad, I take the ends of the eggs before the yolks taint the whites. I give Fran the middle of the eggs.



*Teamwork!*



franandaj said:


> With Tina or chicken salad



*Tina Louise?
Tina Turner?
Tina Fey?*



franandaj said:


> the acceptable ingredients are mayo, salt, pepper, relish, onion and celery. The relish goes in tuna salad not chicken. I have seen menus which have things like almonds, dried cranberries, pimentos, not all necessarily together, but any one of those is a deal breaker.



*Relish? Never heard of that one.
The rest (of your "as seen on menus" list)

NO!*



franandaj said:


> Yes but California has different laws than most of the country. Our laws are much more restricted, such as you can't just open carry unless you're law enforcement. At least I think so....



*Well, there's one way
to find out in a hurry....


Can I visit you in jail?*



franandaj said:


> Yes and they are very specific, there were two classes of characters. It's set in the 1870s, and you could choose a somewhat authentic character or go with a B Western style, as pictured in movies from the 405 and 50s. My outfits included Rhinestones, fringe, mini skirts and lots of color!



*Oh!!!



When you said "character",
I thought you were referring
to "honesty" or "trustworthy".*



franandaj said:


> I told Fran about this conversation and she said that there was one on top of the mini fridge in the Master bathroom that was easily accessible.



*"On top of the mini fridge"....
*




franandaj said:


> How many people live in Winnipeg?



*A little over 700,000.*



franandaj said:


> I meant that I thought Canadians aren't allowed to own guns but that's not true because there are SASS chapters up there.



*I know.
I was just having fun.*



franandaj said:


> SASS matches require you to have two pistols (six shooters), a rifle, and a shotgun, so evidently you can get them there. Then again all these mass shootings in the US are not pulled off with Cowboy guns.



*No. They're not.
And those guns
are definitely not 
allowed up here.*



franandaj said:


> Perhaps you can get a week long plan. When I was in Canada I got a plan for $1 per day for service. They only charged when I used the phone.



*I can get one too.
I think it's about $15-$20
for the month.
But don't know if it'd be worth it.
Roaming is around $2.00 minute.*



franandaj said:


> Hopefully you got it!



*I did!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It's in California where they put all the funny things in "salad".


*A salad walks into a bar.


No?*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)


Bo knows baseball and football.  Bo also knew shoes.





pkondz said:


> (And if you don't recognize _that_...
> I feel sorry for you. )



I guess you'll have to feel sorry for me b/c I have no idea about that one.



pkondz said:


> *Like...
> Public lesson, listen up!
> If you rent a car
> and decide to "take advantage"
> of their fuel option....
> 
> Yes, the gas they'll charge you
> is cheaper than down the street.*
> *But!...*
> 
> *If you bring the car in with,*
> *oh... say, half a tank of gas...*
> 
> *They'll still charge you*
> *for an entire tank.*
> 
> 
> *Save your money.*



I made this mistake the first time I ever rented a car (and it was a truck, so it had a huge gas tank).    My flight was delayed from Houston to Calgary, and I got into Calgary at 12:30 am and still had the drive to Banff...so I wasn't thinking straight when the person at the counter tricked me into that "deal."  As soon as I was driving, I quickly realized that I would have to practically bring it back empty to come out ahead.  I got the last laugh though, I let my buddy siphon the tank before heading to the airport.  hahaha!  




pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?


5:30 am



> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?



fast!



> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?


on time



> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?



chip and shirt



> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?



I have no idea -- I'll guess venice.



> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?



Thor



> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?



since you're in California -- I'm going to guess In-N-out.



> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?



1-5 minutes



> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?



Is this a trick question?  You just said you had burgers...so I'm going to assume that means you had burgers for lunch.  I would guess Mexican -- but based on your ordering at California Pizza Kitchen, you guys seem to like Chinese food.

Let's go with Mexican -- final answer.



> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?



clothes



> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



Yes -- I PMd you earlier.


----------



## Kiotzu

pkondz said:


> Thanks, Tanner!



My pleasure, I gave up on my TR because I have no notes anymore, will start a fresh one when I go on my trip in November 



pkondz said:


> *Alison mentioned Bodie, CA.
> Looks interesting!*



I will have to check that out, one day.  

Oh I must ask how did the Capybara feel? were they soft?


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Bo knows baseball and football. Bo also knew shoes.







mustinjourney said:


> I guess you'll have to feel sorry for me b/c I have no idea about that one.





*Go watch it.
Tommy. Rock opera. The Who.
Or just listen.*



mustinjourney said:


> I made this mistake the first time I ever rented a car (and it was a truck, so it had a huge gas tank).



*Oops.*



mustinjourney said:


> My flight was delayed from Houston to Calgary, and I got into Calgary at 12:30 am and still had the drive to Banff...so I wasn't thinking straight when the person at the counter tricked me into that "deal." As soon as I was driving, I quickly realized that I would have to practically bring it back empty to come out ahead. I got the last laugh though, I let my buddy siphon the tank before heading to the airport. hahaha!




*Excellent!

I was just looking at
renting a car yesterday
(for a future trip)*
*and it said $2.47/gallon *
*and below that it said*
*$35.77/total.* 



mustinjourney said:


> 5:30 am
> 
> fast!
> 
> on time
> 
> chip and shirt
> 
> I have no idea -- I'll guess venice.
> 
> Thor
> 
> since you're in California -- I'm going to guess In-N-out.
> 
> 1-5 minutes
> 
> Is this a trick question? You just said you had burgers...so I'm going to assume that means you had burgers for lunch. I would guess Mexican -- but based on your ordering at California Pizza Kitchen, you guys seem to like Chinese food.
> 
> Let's go with Mexican -- final answer.
> 
> clothes



*All noted!
(Yes. Burgers for lunch.
What's for dinner?)*



mustinjourney said:


> Yes -- I PMd you earlier.



*Yep! Got it.
Was just waiting for this
before replying.*


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> My pleasure, I gave up on my TR because I have no notes anymore, will start a fresh one when I go on my trip in November



*Oh, too bad.
But I'll look forward
to the November one!

Firmed up your dates now?
*




Kiotzu said:


> I will have to check that out, one day.



*You're closer than I am.
So you'll probably beat
me to it.* 



Kiotzu said:


> Oh I must ask how did the Capybara feel? were they soft?



*Like straw!
Weirdest thing.
I assumed they'd feel
like any animal with fur.
But their fur is evolved
to shed water rapidly.*


----------



## Kiotzu

pkondz said:


> *Oh, too bad.
> But I'll look forward
> to the November one!
> 
> Firmed up your dates now?
> *



Dates are booked, tickets are bought.

Nov 16, 17 we are in Disneyland and DCA
Nov 18 we are heading to long beach(switching hotels), might check out universal not sure yet.
Nov 19 we are checking out Catalina Island
Nov 20 we will probably rent a car and head to San Diego




pkondz said:


> *You're closer than I am.
> So you'll probably beat
> me to it.*



I did want to do a road trip, so maybe I will.



pkondz said:


> Like straw!
> Weirdest thing.
> I assumed they'd feel
> like any animal with fur.
> But their fur is evolved
> to shed water rapidly.



Oh that is so weird, they do not look like they would feel like that.


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> The Desert Botanical Garden.
> 
> 
> (Right now, many of you are cheering.)



I would be one of those. I adore cactus!



pkondz said:


> Stuff to do... take two!
> (Right now, many of you are groaning.)



Yep.



pkondz said:


> (Riiiiight about now,
> 75% of you are going, "D'oh!")


And yep, that'd be me again. Sucked on that last round.




pkondz said:


>



Just beautiful!! One of my favorite landscapes.



pkondz said:


> The place looked inhabited,
> but... you'd think a business
> would have... signs?



And customers. And in this case... horses.



pkondz said:


> She was very nice, though.
> She called the stables
> and asked if they had room
> for two riders.
> (They did!)



That was really nice of her! A very kind thing for her to do. 




pkondz said:


> _He_ had a six shooter
> on his hip.
> Kay was amazed
> "Dad! Did you see he has a _gun???"_
> It may very well have been the
> first gun she's ever seen.



Huh! My  kids love to plink around here.



pkondz said:


> and then waited while the
> hired hands rounded up
> a passel of horses.



So. A passel is 5. Got it!



pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)



Nope. No clue!




pkondz said:


> Not like one unfortunate tourist.
> (From an earlier ride.)
> There's a cactus called a
> Teddy Bear cactus.
> It _looks_ soft.
> But that's because it's covered
> in _thousands_ of needles.



The other name for it is Jumping Cholla- which is also, and perhaps more apt, name.





pkondz said:


> We did see some cacti
> with bullet holes in them
> from back in the Wild West days.
> It was an interesting
> reminder of days gone by.



I think that most of those are from much more recent times!



pkondz said:


> and a Royston turquoise.



Some  of my favorite jewelry is made from this. Love it!



pkondz said:


> So we went to Goldfield,
> an honest to goodness
> Old West Ghost Town!
> 
> Which had burned down
> and been rebuilt in the 70s...



Too bad you couldn't get to Tombstone near Tucson. That's a pretty neat one.



pkondz said:


> We were in and out
> in fifteen minutes.



Sounds about right.



pkondz said:


>



That doesn't sound good at all. Unless you are possibly making BBQ sauce or something with it.



pkondz said:


> Once we got all settled in...
> It was time to get out!



Did you upset the management so soon? 



pkondz said:


> But the real star of the show
> is the organ.



It is VERY cool!



pkondz said:


> One of the most bizarre,
> yet entertaining,
> meals I've had in a while.



I remember doing that one as a kid. Super fun for kids and adult alike!



pkondz said:


> A few minutes later,
> Kay: 841,440
> pkondz: 1,583,000
> 
> We walked out with
> me humming
> "Pinball Wizard".


Nice work, Dad!!

And yes, The Who was a big part of my high school world. Especially that album.



pkondz said:


> The end of a _very_ full
> and _very_ satisfying day.



Seems so! You got a lot done!



pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 
> 4:45
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> 
> Fast
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> 
> On time
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> 
> Chip and shirt
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> 
> Venice
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> 
> Thor
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> 
> In-N-Out
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 
> 1-5 seconds
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> 
> Chinese
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?
> 
> Books
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



PM coming


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> As close as the DIS
> will allow!
> Otherwise you'd just see:
> **** out of luck.







pkondz said:


> *I certainly hope so!
> Tell him to take it easy
> at first.*



He just ordered a helmet yesterday so he won't be riding until that comes in. 



pkondz said:


> Made a note
> for the next update.


----------



## Tracy161

My goodness, I take a few days off the Dis and I'm approximately 86 pages behind on a pkondz TR... 



pkondz said:


> As a Canadian, I should say "eh".


I should say so! And would, too, if only I was also Canadian. 



pkondz said:


>


Absolutely stunning shot. 



pkondz said:


> It may very well have been the
> first gun she's ever seen.





pkondz said:


> Heck... it's one of a very few
> that _I've_ seen!


Ahhh, Canada. Can I move in with you guys? I've seen plenty... and could have done without. 



pkondz said:


> Eventually, she got tired of riding
> side saddle... so she just turned
> around... and rode backwards!


What?! 



pkondz said:


> The horse... knew when to stop...


Amazing. Not his first... rodeo, huh?



pkondz said:


> one woman (whom Tammy would only
> refer to as "from the East Coast")


 This cracks me up, what with being an East Coaster and all. 



pkondz said:


>


Love this! 



pkondz said:


> I am _definitely_ not a cowboy.
> Besides, I don't own a six shooter.
> 
> I think that's a prerequisite.


It is. 



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... Mostly men in that photo.
> Odd.






pkondz said:


> Open Sunday until 4pm.
> It's... 4:15.
> 
> 
> Dang it! Goldfield cost me a chip!


Okay, I say "dang it" _ALL _the time. I actually said to myself "dang it" as I read that and lo and behold, you finished my sentence! 



pkondz said:


> The onion rings, just ok.


Not of the 50s Prime Time quality, I take it? 

Meanwhile, I see you're _under a month_ from GO TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## queenbetsey




----------



## queenbetsey

Man, what a great place for an animal lover.  Love Love Love those pics! 
now for my guesses:

6:30 am 
security was average
flight was ontime
Harley Davidson shirt and chip
the beach is a tough one, thinking santa monica 
I think you saw Thor and it goes with my previous post
5 seconds looking at the Hollywood sign
you're in LA ya gotta have real Mexican food (el Tiipiac's I hope)
thinking she picked books (my kids have done that and so have I especially at D23)


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> I pulled over for this next shot.
> Like I said. I like cacti.
> I guess, being from the North,
> I'm not used to seeing them,
> so there's a certain... fascination.


I concur with your fascination. Actually, I have never seen a cactus (outside of the little ones you can buy in a pot at the Walmart). To see one "in real life" would be cool.



pkondz said:


> _He_ had a six shooter
> on his hip.
> Kay was amazed
> "Dad! Did you see he has a _gun???"_
> It may very well have been the
> first gun she's ever seen.


I don't know that I've seen a real gun (well, outside of a hunting rifle - I don't hunt, but have seen them). I don't recall seeing many handguns actually on a person. I remember many years ago being in Houston (for work training) and going to a Walmart. Just for giggles I went to the outdoor/sports department. Needless to say the display case with the massive selection of handguns made an impression...



pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)


I don't remember the exact details but I do recall commercials - I think it was Nike - with Bo. Didn't he play both baseball and football or something?



pkondz said:


> She was very informative
> and entertaining.
> I was impressed with how
> she *rode side saddle so she*
> could talk to us.


I can imagine me trying to ride like that. Well, in reality I'm sure it would be a picture of me slowly sliding off the saddle into a Teddy Bear cactus.



pkondz said:


> We stopped back into the
> office/gift shop *and Kay
> picked out some rocks*
> for a friend.


You know, despite having a geology degree, I would have to use google for that too. I didn't say I was a good geologist. I just have the paper to hang on the wall.



pkondz said:


> But for whatever reason,
> didn't get one.
> 
> Stupid, I know.
> 
> I mean....
> Bacon? _And_ pop???
> How could I not???
> 
> 
> I don't know either.


As much as I enjoy bacon, I don't know if I would have tried it. I haven't tried the candied bacon or bacon in cupcakes that seems to be popular now. I guess I just prefer bacon with eggs.



pkondz said:


> Questions next round
> 
> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?


1. 5:20am
2. fast
3. on time
4. poker chip
5. Hermosa (no idea really, just a guess)
6. Wolverine
7. Slater's 50/50
8. 1-5 seconds
9. Chinese
10. clothes


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Dates are booked, tickets are bought.
> 
> Nov 16, 17 we are in Disneyland and DCA
> Nov 18 we are heading to long beach(switching hotels), might check out universal not sure yet.
> Nov 19 we are checking out Catalina Island
> Nov 20 we will probably rent a car and head to San Diego



*Nice!
And... I could have sworn
your plans had changed
to go to WDW instead.

Was that ever in the works?*



Kiotzu said:


> I did want to do a road trip, so maybe I will.



*Voila!*



Kiotzu said:


> Oh that is so weird, they do not look like they would feel like that.



*It was really different!
Totally didn't expect that.*


----------



## Mrs T 2009

pkondz said:


> *That's right!! You did!
> 
> But.... hmm....
> 
> Okay. Checked.
> I remember reading something.
> The original boat is gone
> and they moved a short ways away.
> But the food is just as good.
> 
> I need to remember this!*



It hasn't moved. They refurbed and changed the restaurant around so you don't go THROUGH the actual boat to get your food anymore.
http://clearmansgalley.com/
*Clearmans Galley*
clearmansgalley.com
7215 Rosemead Blvd, San Gabriel, CA 91775


----------



## Kiotzu

pkondz said:


> *Nice!
> And... I could have sworn
> your plans had changed
> to go to WDW instead.
> 
> Was that ever in the works?*



Ah yes, Ally wanted to do that because I want to go but I wanted to spend 7 days there as I haven't been to WDW in about 10 years. Hopefully, we will go just before or after Galaxy's Edge opens.




pkondz said:


> It was really different!
> Totally didn't expect that.



They have a farm about 3 hours from Vancouver that has some as well! They also have those baby kangaroo things...ummmm nope not coming to me. Just want to call them budgies but I know thats a bird.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *Ever read Stephen King's
> 11/22/63?*


Not as of yet; interesting plot line though.

But I do know enough actual history to confidently say that no one’s good ol’ days were the panacea their selective memories make them out to be.




“pkondz said:


> *I beg your pardon?
> I do believe you misspoke.
> I could have sworn you said
> "You didn't have any friends."
> 
> This is obviously not the case,
> my friend.*


And I appreciate the sentiment.

There are many levels of Friend, and I find the word to be lacking in clarity.
There are folks you know, folks that you work with, folks that you hang around with, folks that you trust, folks that you know would defy their own self-interest if they though you needed their help…

Close friends are hard to come by and I don’t give out that distinction easily or quickly.  Truth is I’m probably closer to a few folks around here (that I only speak to via the typed word) than any of the folks that are near me.  I’ve had a couple close friends in my life, but have lost all of them through relocation or their passing.  Of the people around me that might at one time have come close to that distinction (apart from some family and my wife of course) I don’t know that I could actually trust any of them.  Certainly not any more.




“pkondz said:


> *Ballot?
> 
> 
> 
> You really think there's
> going to be a ballot????*


There’s always a ballot.
There may only be one candidate on it, or the process may be rigged to ensure a specific outcome…
but there’s always a ballot to add that gilded illusion of legitimacy.




“pkondz said:


> *Maize a la Français*


Why not…
Calling it Polenta hasn’t works yet, let’s go with French to “class it up” a bit.
Or maybe Russian for the exotic
Any one up for a nice bole of Kukuruza?




“pkondz said:


> *Yes. Unfortunately so.*








“pkondz said:


> *"Yet"
> *


Give it time.

(assuming that neither a volcanic nor a nuclear winter pops up to “cool” things back down, of course)




“pkondz said:


> *Cool!
> Any photos?*


I’ve got plenty.
I’ll post up a few in a separate reply in a bit




“pkondz said:


> *I don't remember
> if I asked about that.
> 
> I think I might have....
> but don't recall.*


I’d have been compelled to ask.
Can’t say as I’ve ever come across that moniker under any other context.

Wonder how many of the pups out there following along have a clue as to what we’re on about here?




“pkondz said:


> *Yup.
> Shame.*


Were I him (lord, that’s a monumentally improbably thought)…
I’d have stuck to only one and taken the diamond over the gridiron.
He’d have made near as much per annum and probably played for years.




“pkondz said:


> *Actually, she was right proud
> of herself there.
> She'd gotten her horse
> to walk backwards.*


Sarge knew that she out ranked him and figured he’d best follow orders.
Of course, being a Bilko, he should’a come up with some kind of scam to get around it.




“pkondz said:


> *So it was you!!!!!!*


The one we visited was actually in Colorado, but I’ll take the blame for it
(as I’m blamed for most mishaps in the first place, it’s just simpler that way)).




“pkondz said:


> *Nah. They chase other
> kinds of bunnies.*


Much to the delight of true comedy fans.

(nice cross-reference there, by the way)




“pkondz said:


> *And to the point.*


Also makes me think of George Carlin’s take on the commandments.




“pkondz said:


> *And that happened when I paid
> the bill the next morning.*


Ain’t it always so…




“pkondz said:


> *Have a story there too.
> Do you know who
> Oscar Peterson is?*


One of the better ivory ticklers of the era…

Story?
Do tell.




“pkondz said:


> *With the price of oil these days...
> 
> I can see that.*


It worked in Barter Town.

Actually (assuming we can avert becoming post-apocalyptic), the trick will be figuring out a better battery.  Sus that one out and we solve a myriad of problems.






Kiotzu said:


> *Nov 18 we are heading to long beach(switching hotels)*


As it happens, The Queen May is a hotel in Long Beach.
Just sayin’…


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

you asked...
I'll give 'em up.

A few pictures from the "Chinese Lantern Festival" at the Danial Stowe Botanical Garden.

I'd never been to this event and had just mildly conjured up an image something like this...

 

but that was the only thing there that even remotely fit this naive interpretation.
(also, please forgive the less then perfect images, I'm not quite up to your standards)

anyway...
There is a theme chosen for each rendition of this event and this year the subject mater was:

"The Wild"
(meaning, all things zoological)...

 

I rather liked how they set that one up over one side of a fountain.
The other side sported this display...

 


There were a lot of different environments replicated on the varying "rooms" within the garden.
A grassy area became a bayou...

 
(not my best image...)

One of the more tropical areas became the jungles of central Asia...

 


They recreated a large and elaborate savanna sceene as well.
Here's just a small part of that...


 


And they weren't constrained by eras either...

 



The fanciful (as well as culturally representative in this instance) were also given their due...

 


There were plenty of other displays and environments represented as well, but this gives you an idea of what we encountered.  Being dark, the normal grounds of the gardens themselves were obviously a bit harder to make out.  That said, a return trip in the spring time just to see the actual garden is almost certainly in order... 


Here's a shot of the orchid house (just 'cause I like the way it turned out)

 



when I get back up there, I'll try to do the place more justice then I've accomplished here.


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> I would be one of those. I adore cactus!



*What's not to love???


And now Tina Turner
is singing in my head.*



Steppesister said:


> Yep.







Steppesister said:


> And yep, that'd be me again. Sucked on that last round.



*I don't think so.
You were actually
one of the top scores.*



Steppesister said:


> Just beautiful!! One of my favorite landscapes.



*I was really taken with it!
So far from what
I'm used to.*



Steppesister said:


> And customers. And in this case... horses.



*There was a distinct
lack of quadrupeds.*



Steppesister said:


> That was really nice of her! A very kind thing for her to do.



*Well... I think she was
part owner of it or something.

So it served her purpose
to steer us in the right direction.

But, nevertheless...
Yes. It was nice of her.*



Steppesister said:


> Huh! My kids love to plink around here.



*Mine too!
We're talking about this, right?:*








Steppesister said:


> So. A passel is 5. Got it!



*Exactly.
My TR, ergo,
passel = five.*



Steppesister said:


> Nope. No clue!



*Really! I'm a bit surprised.*



Steppesister said:


> The other name for it is Jumping Cholla- which is also, and perhaps more apt, name.



*Which is why you need
a six shooter.
Gotta shoot them jumpers
afore they gitcha.*



Steppesister said:


> I think that most of those are from much more recent times!



*Most of them, yes. 
But not all of them.*



Steppesister said:


> Some of my favorite jewelry is made from this. Love it!



*Oh really!
So Kay did good. *



Steppesister said:


> Too bad you couldn't get to Tombstone near Tucson. That's a pretty neat one.



*I would've loved that.
Just not enough time.*



Steppesister said:


> That doesn't sound good at all. Unless you are possibly making BBQ sauce or something with it.



*I have no idea what it
would taste like.
I was thirsty.
I wouldn't have been
happy to buy that and....

"Ew! Yuck!... Now what????"*



Steppesister said:


> Did you upset the management so soon?



*I have a tendency of doing that.*



Steppesister said:


> It is VERY cool!







Steppesister said:


> I remember doing that one as a kid. Super fun for kids and adult alike!



*I'd do it again
in a heartbeat.*



Steppesister said:


> Nice work, Dad!!



*A good Dad would've let her win.
And that wasn't gonna happen!!!*



Steppesister said:


> And yes, The Who was a big part of my high school world. Especially that album.







Steppesister said:


> Seems so! You got a lot done!



*Too much?*



Steppesister said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 
> 4:45
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> 
> Fast
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> 
> On time
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> 
> Chip and shirt
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> 
> Venice
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> 
> Thor
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> 
> In-N-Out
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 
> 1-5 seconds
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> 
> Chinese
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?
> 
> Books



*All noted!*



Steppesister said:


> PM coming



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> He just ordered a helmet yesterday so he won't be riding until that comes in.



*Wise decision.*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> My goodness, I take a few days off the Dis and I'm approximately 86 pages behind on a pkondz TR...










Tracy161 said:


> I should say so! And would, too, if only I was also Canadian.



*If only, eh?

*



Tracy161 said:


> Absolutely stunning shot.



*Thanks! *



Tracy161 said:


> Ahhh, Canada. Can I move in with you guys? I've seen plenty... and could have done without.



*Never say no to a friendly face. *



Tracy161 said:


> What?!



*And she was so nonchalant
about it.
"You guys mind if I turn around?"*



Tracy161 said:


> Amazing. Not his first... rodeo, huh?



* Nope!*



Tracy161 said:


> This cracks me up, what with being an East Coaster and all.







Tracy161 said:


> Love this!



*I know! She's cute, right?
Don't mind the dumb ol'
galoot in the foreground.*



Tracy161 said:


> It is.



*Knew it!!!!

Wait...
You're from the East Coast.

What do you know about it?
You think they need to redecorate!*



Tracy161 said:


> Okay, I say "dang it" _ALL _the time. I actually said to myself "dang it" as I read that and lo and behold, you finished my sentence!



*Well... dang!*



Tracy161 said:


> Not of the 50s Prime Time quality, I take it?



*Not even close.*



Tracy161 said:


> Meanwhile, I see you're _under a month_ from GO TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## pkondz

queenbetsey said:


>



*Well, hi there stranger!
Where ya been? 

 to the TR!

(Especially since you're in it.
Or will be, eventually.)*


----------



## orangecats2

pkondz said:


> Why didn't you?


Would have been too much money and we were saving up for Vegas



pkondz said:


> And that was nice of you.
> He collects them too?


No but he has a Harley and wears their clothes. His bike is Daytona Blue. 

If it's not obvious I'm opting out of the contest this time. Just want to read without stressing. I'll participate if you do one for your upcoming WDW trip. Where are you staying?


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know


Some kind of sports guy hawking sports gear. No idea past that. 



pkondz said:


> Duke Ellington


Who doesn't know Duke? 



pkondz said:


> "Pinball Wizard"


LOVED that song

My answers 
5 am
Fast security 
Flight on time
Chip and shirt
Venice Beach
Wolverine
In N Out
1-5 seconds
Mexican
Book

Sent PM


----------



## pkondz

queenbetsey said:


> Man, what a great place for an animal lover. Love Love Love those pics!



*She was in absolute heaven.
I think you can see that
from the expressions
on her face. *



queenbetsey said:


> now for my guesses:
> 
> 6:30 am
> security was average
> flight was ontime
> Harley Davidson shirt and chip
> the beach is a tough one, thinking santa monica
> I think you saw Thor and it goes with my previous post
> 5 seconds looking at the Hollywood sign
> you're in LA ya gotta have real Mexican food (el Tiipiac's I hope)
> thinking she picked books (my kids have done that and so have I especially at D23)



*All noted!
(But you missed #7, burger place.)
Got your PM, too!*


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> I concur with your fascination. Actually, I have never seen a cactus (outside of the little ones you can buy in a pot at the Walmart). To see one "in real life" would be cool.



*First ones I can recall seeing.
At least up that close.
I remember seeing some
from the bus outside
of Vegas.

Doesn't count, though.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> I don't know that I've seen a real gun (well, outside of a hunting rifle - I don't hunt, but have seen them). I don't recall seeing many handguns actually on a person. I remember many years ago being in Houston (for work training) and going to a Walmart. Just for giggles I went to the outdoor/sports department. Needless to say the display case with the massive selection of handguns made an impression...



*And doesn't that just boggle the mind?
Walmart????*



Terra Nova guy said:


> I don't remember the exact details but I do recall commercials - I think it was Nike - with Bo. Didn't he play both baseball and football or something?



*Good memory.
Right on all counts.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> I can imagine me trying to ride like that. Well, in reality I'm sure it would be a picture of me slowly sliding off the saddle into a Teddy Bear cactus.





*And... ouch!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> You know, despite having a geology degree, I would have to use google for that too. I didn't say I was a good geologist. I just have the paper to hang on the wall.







Terra Nova guy said:


> As much as I enjoy bacon, I don't know if I would have tried it. I haven't tried the candied bacon or bacon in cupcakes that seems to be popular now. I guess I just prefer bacon with eggs.



*Dude.
Do yourself a favour.
Try the candied bacon.

It'll change your life.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> 1. 5:20am
> 2. fast
> 3. on time
> 4. poker chip
> 5. Hermosa (no idea really, just a guess)
> 6. Wolverine
> 7. Slater's 50/50
> 8. 1-5 seconds
> 9. Chinese
> 10. clothes



*All noted!
Got your PM, too!*


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> It hasn't moved. They refurbed and changed the restaurant around so you don't go THROUGH the actual boat to get your food anymore.
> http://clearmansgalley.com/
> *Clearmans Galley*
> clearmansgalley.com
> 7215 Rosemead Blvd, San Gabriel, CA 91775


*ohhh! Okay.
Somehow got the impression that they moved.
Maybe someone posted that by mistake?
Or more likely, I just misunderstood.*


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Ah yes, Ally wanted to do that because I want to go but I wanted to spend 7 days there as I haven't been to WDW in about 10 years. Hopefully, we will go just before or after Galaxy's Edge opens.



*Okay, good to know
I'm not going nuts.

Well.... not about that
anyways.*



Kiotzu said:


> They have a farm about 3 hours from Vancouver that has some as well! They also have those baby kangaroo things...ummmm nope not coming to me. Just want to call them budgies but I know thats a bird.



*Wallabies?

And... 
You mean I didn't have
to go to Phoenix to see them?????

*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not as of yet; interesting plot line though.



*I'm reading it (again) right now.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But I do know enough actual history to confidently say that no one’s good ol’ days were the panacea their selective memories make them out to be.



*Always looks better
through a window of time.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And I appreciate the sentiment.
> 
> There are many levels of Friend, and I find the word to be lacking in clarity.
> There are folks you know, folks that you work with, folks that you hang around with, folks that you trust, folks that you know would defy their own self-interest if they though you needed their help…
> 
> Close friends are hard to come by and I don’t give out that distinction easily or quickly. Truth is I’m probably closer to a few folks around here (that I only speak to via the typed word) than any of the folks that are near me. I’ve had a couple close friends in my life, but have lost all of them through relocation or their passing. Of the people around me that might at one time have come close to that distinction (apart from some family and my wife of course) I don’t know that I could actually trust any of them. Certainly not any more.



*I would say that I haven't had
a close friend since.... school.
And even then...

But!
I have met some wonderful
people through this forum
and for that I am very grateful.

Would I run to your house
if you skin your knee?
Well... No. You're a tad far.

But I will think about you,
pray for you, if you prefer,
or simply offer a word of
encouragement.

And I will be genuinely concerned.

Case in point,
there are a few DISers
whom I've followed
or have followed me
over the years.
Every time one disappears
(it happens)
I am worried.

Every. Time.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> There’s always a ballot.
> There may only be one candidate on it, or the process may be rigged to ensure a specific outcome…
> but there’s always a ballot to add that gilded illusion of legitimacy.



*What if the ballot
is at the end of a bayonet?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Why not…
> Calling it Polenta hasn’t works yet, let’s go with French to “class it up” a bit.
> Or maybe Russian for the exotic
> Any one up for a nice bole of Kukuruza?



*Mmmmm.... popcorn...*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



*Ah yes. That does ring a bell.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Give it time.
> 
> (assuming that neither a volcanic nor a nuclear winter pops up to “cool” things back down, of course)



*You saw the latest
on Yellowstone?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’d have been compelled to ask.
> Can’t say as I’ve ever come across that moniker under any other context.



*I think I was going to,
then we just moved on
and I eventually forgot
to ask about it.

But... what else could it stand for???*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Wonder how many of the pups out there following along have a clue as to what we’re on about here?



*Oh, tons!
Almost all of them!

Well, some of them.


A few, at least.


Okay, none.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Were I him (lord, that’s a monumentally improbably thought)…
> I’d have stuck to only one and taken the diamond over the gridiron.
> He’d have made near as much per annum and probably played for years.



* I remember thinking exactly that.
Play football...
Maybe last 2-3 years.
Or play baseball...
for 10-15.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sarge knew that she out ranked him and figured he’d best follow orders.
> Of course, being a Bilko, he should’a come up with some kind of scam to get around it.



 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The one we visited was actually in Colorado, but I’ll take the blame for it
> (as I’m blamed for most mishaps in the first place, it’s just simpler that way)).



*Makes it easier that way.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Much to the delight of true comedy fans.
> 
> (nice cross-reference there, by the way)



*Try the veal.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Also makes me think of George Carlin’s take on the commandments.



*Dang it!*
*I know that I've heard that.*
*I must have!*

*But just can't remember it.*

*So I Googled the transcript.*
*That's funny.*

*And totally inappropriate here!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> One of the better ivory ticklers of the era…
> 
> Story?
> Do tell.



*I was visiting my sister in Toronto. 
We were out somewhere, doing something 
(details forgotten and unimportant) 
when we walked by a bookstore. 
I asked if she'd mind if we popped in for a bit. 
We walked in and... it was a big store. Two stories. 
(I love that a book store can have stories for its stories.) 
We were upstairs when we noticed that people 
were crowding around the railings and lining the stairs. 

What was going on? 

We looked over the parapet to the floor below 
and saw nothing but a grand piano. 
Odd, but… 
Moments later, a man walked up to the microphone 
beside the piano and announced. 
“Ladies and gentlemen. Oscar Peterson!” 
(He probably said more, but who cares?) 

Oscar Peterson walks over, 
sits at the piano and we are treated to near perfection 
for the next several minutes. 

After, he took some questions from the audience. 
One of those questions was something along the lines of 
“Is there anything musically that you wish for.”

 
Know what he said? “I wish I could play the piano.”

 
Of course everyone politely laughed. 
But then he went on to explain 
that every piano has its own character. 
Its own timber, touch, feel. 
He wished that he could walk up to a piano 
and know that piano immediately.

*

* 
Wow. Now that’s a man who has talent… and knows he’s not God.*




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Actually (assuming we can avert becoming post-apocalyptic), the trick will be figuring out a better battery. Sus that one out and we solve a myriad of problems.



*Agreed.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> As it happens, The Queen May is a hotel in Long Beach.
> Just sayin’…



*Queen Mary.
And funny you should mention
that here.*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> you asked...
> I'll give 'em up.
> 
> A few pictures from the "Chinese Lantern Festival" at the Danial Stowe Botanical Garden.



*I won't quote all the photos.
But suffice to say,
I was impressed!

And thank you so much
for sharing them with us!!!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



*This one, the first photo,
was even more than I expected.
Let alone all the rest that followed.

I was pretty blown away.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> (also, please forgive the less then perfect images, I'm not quite up to your standards)



*pffft.
Photos were awesome.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



*I saw this one and 
stopped dead in my tracks.

I think I might have exclaimed
"Holy crap!"*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



*Like 'em all,
but this one.

Wow!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Here's a shot of the orchid house (just 'cause I like the way it turned out)



* Me too!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> when I get back up there, I'll try to do the place more justice then I've accomplished here.



*When is that?
You mean next year? 
Or??

This may have just gone on 
my bucket list.
Just incredible!*


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> Would have been too much money and we were saving up for Vegas



*As someone recently said to me...

Excuses!*



orangecats2 said:


> No but he has a Harley and wears their clothes. His bike is Daytona Blue.



*Ah!*



orangecats2 said:


> If it's not obvious I'm opting out of the contest this time. Just want to read without stressing. I'll participate if you do one for your upcoming WDW trip. Where are you staying?



*Yup. Kinda figured that out. 

If I told you where I was staying,
you'd have an advantage
on the next contest.

Oh! That's what you're trying to do!!!*


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Some kind of sports guy hawking sports gear. No idea past that.



*Pretty much.
A bit more, but...

Pretty much.*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Who doesn't know Duke?



*Too many.*



CyndiLouWho said:


> LOVED that song



*Which version?
Elton John's or The Who's?
(Or both.)*



CyndiLouWho said:


> My answers
> 5 am
> Fast security
> Flight on time
> Chip and shirt
> Venice Beach
> Wolverine
> In N Out
> 1-5 seconds
> Mexican
> Book



*All noted!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Sent PM



*Got it!*


----------



## mustinjourney

I'm still waiting for my shout out.  :-(

*ETA -- nevermind -- I see you responded already.. Not sure why it didn't alert me.  Move along...I'll be sitting in the corner with my dunce cap.


----------



## mustinjourney

side note -- next week I will be attempting the WDW46 challenge (splash will be closed for refurb, so I can't do 47) -- the parks will only be open 13 hours while I attempt this feat.  How many rides do you think I will be able to complete?


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *All noted!
> (Yes. Burgers for lunch.
> What's for dinner?)*
> 
> *.*


 Mexican


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> I'm still waiting for my shout out.  :-(
> 
> *ETA -- nevermind -- I see you responded already.. Not sure why it didn't alert me.  Move along...I'll be sitting in the corner with my dunce cap.




*I read the first line and was
"Oh crap! How'd I miss.... oh."*



mustinjourney said:


> side note -- next week I will be attempting the WDW46 challenge (splash will be closed for refurb, so I can't do 47) -- the parks will only be open 13 hours while I attempt this feat. How many rides do you think I will be able to complete?



*At least two.
Hmm.... All but three.*



mustinjourney said:


> Mexican



*Got it.*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> There was something that
> I was interested in seeing, though.
> 
> The Desert Botanical Garden.



Hey, I've been there!  Good choice!



pkondz said:


> I mentioned it to Kay
> who said exactly
> what I suspect most
> teens would say.
> 
> "No."







pkondz said:


> I pulled over for this next shot.
> Like I said. I like cacti.
> I guess, being from the North,
> I'm not used to seeing them,
> so there's a certain... fascination.



I can't blame you there.  The saguaro doesn't grow in very many places.



pkondz said:


> Apparently, this _used_ to be where it was,
> but they'd relocated.
> She wasn't impressed that
> the brochure I had from the airport
> (A current one, not an old one)
> was less than accurate.



I can see where it might be a problem if your potential guests are going to the wrong address.  Just a hunch.



pkondz said:


> Either that,
> or those are the _strangest_
> cows I've ever seen.



I would NOT want to eat those burgers.



pkondz said:


> After signing the inevitable waivers,
> we moseyed over to the barn.
> (It's a western. You _mosey_ in westerns.
> Sashaying is for them city-folk.)



Makes sense to me.



pkondz said:


> Kay's horse was called Bilko,
> while I rode Beau Soleil,
> (French for beautiful sun.
> I think they thought it
> was spelled "Beautiful _Son"._)
> or Bo for short.



And here I was hoping they'd give you Pale Moon.



pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)



Ah, yes.  Bo Jackson.  Remember when Reebok tried to make Dan and Dave a thing, and it all backfired because one of them didn't make the Olympic team?



pkondz said:


> I was impressed with how
> she *rode side saddle so she*
> could talk to us.



Very impressive!



pkondz said:


> Eventually, she got tired of riding
> side saddle... so she just turned
> around... and rode backwards!







pkondz said:


> She made sure that we knew
> not to touch anything.
> Or in her words,
> "Everything in the desert will...
> Stick you, prick you, slice you or bite you."



Sounds like Australia.  I read a book about it by Bill Bryson once and he basically concluded that everything over there could kill you.



pkondz said:


> This tourist decided that
> 'Teddy Bear' sounded nice.
> So she petted a branch.
> 
> It took Tammy over an hour
> to get all the needles out.







pkondz said:


> Apparently, one time,
> when things were mostly brown,
> one woman (whom Tammy would only
> refer to as "from the East Coast")
> told her that they should
> fire their landscaper.



Those East Coast people.  Morons, all of them. 



pkondz said:


> We stopped for a bit
> and Tammy asked if anyone
> wanted their photo taken.
> I happily handed her my camera.
> Unhappily for _you_,
> you have to look at a photo of moi.



Nice to get a shot of both of you on horseback!



pkondz said:


> After we had tamed
> (and rode!)
> our savage beasts
> and stopped walking funny...



Classic skit. 



pkondz said:


> So we went to Goldfield,
> an honest to goodness
> Old West Ghost Town!



Yay!  



pkondz said:


> There wasn't a whole
> heck of a lot to see.
> A few buildings.
> A few shops selling
> mostly tourist crap...
> And that was about it.



Oh.



pkondz said:


> That's right...
> Fix your shorts.
> You don't want them
> around your ankles.
> You're not a rapper,
> for Pete's sakes.







pkondz said:


> Hmmm... Mostly men in that photo.
> Odd.



Pure coincidence, I'm sure.



pkondz said:


>



Seems legit.



pkondz said:


> But for whatever reason,
> didn't get one.
> 
> Stupid, I know.
> 
> I mean....
> Bacon? _And_ pop???
> How could I not???



They're really testing that whole "bacon makes everything better" deal now.  This one feels a little shaky.



pkondz said:


> We stopped at a Harley Davidson
> so I could grab a poker chip
> and possibly a T-shirt.
> 
> And....
> 
> It was closed.
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> Open Sunday until 4pm.
> It's... 4:15.
> 
> 
> Dang it! Goldfield cost me a chip!



Curse you, stupid tourist trap!



pkondz said:


> Sure, they have pizza
> and other stuff
> that's decidedly bad for you
> (but oh, so good to eat!)



My kinda place.



pkondz said:


> But the real star of the show
> is the organ.
> 
> And what an organ!
> The organ sits in a large hall.
> The entire _hall_ is one big
> musical instrument.
> 
> Take a look at the photo below.
> Lower center you can see
> a fairly elaborate organ
> (and organist.)
> 
> But look around.
> There's a player piano to the right,
> Several xylophones on the ceiling.
> Drums along the wall.
> And pipes, well, _everywhere._



Wow.  I had no idea this even existed.  That certainly is a unique experience.



pkondz said:


> He started with the national anthems
> for both USA and Canada
> (which surprised me a little.
> But then again, there are so
> many Canadians who flee
> the cold to Arizona...)



No national anthem jokes....no national anthem jokes...



pkondz said:


> He told an interesting story
> of when he was a sophomore
> (That's grade ten apparently,
> for my non US readers.)
> he met and had lunch with...
> Duke Ellington!
> Holy crap!
> I was pretty impressed.



Extremely impressive! 



pkondz said:


> After a few more songs
> and a few more stories,
> he played a medley of
> Star Wars tunes
> and, as the organ spun,
> it slowly descended
> out of sight.
> 
> One of the most bizarre,
> yet entertaining,
> meals I've had in a while.



That all sounds so weirdly fascinating.  Definitely memorable.  Also, I'm glad the pizza was good.



pkondz said:


> A few minutes later,
> Kay: 841,440
> pkondz: 1,583,000



Nice!  In your face, offspring!



pkondz said:


> Poop. I forgot to fill the tank.
> They charged me $15 for five gallons.







pkondz said:


> The end of a _very_ full
> and _very_ satisfying day.



Sure sounds like it!  I'm glad your daughter was so thrilled with her gift.



pkondz said:


> Well... except for the poker chip.
> And the gas.



Well, you did have pizza and onion rings.



pkondz said:


> Score
> Captain_Oblivious - 260





And here I thought I had a crappy round of guesses.  Eh, I'm sure it won't last.



pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?



6:00 a.m.



pkondz said:


> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?



Slow.



pkondz said:


> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?



On time.



pkondz said:


> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?



You have to get at least one poker chip.



pkondz said:


> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?



Santa Monica seems like the most famous with the pier and whatnot, so I'll go with that.



pkondz said:


> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?



I dunno.  Let me throw a dart at the wall.

The dart says Thor.



pkondz said:


> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?



Here's a vote for Slater's 50/50, probably more out of nostalgia than anything intelligent.



pkondz said:


> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?



1-5 seconds.  I'm guessing you planned enough to be able to find it.



pkondz said:


> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?



Clothes.



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



PM is on the way!  I need to get back to you, anyway.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, I've been there! Good choice!



*I may never know.

Oh, well. The ride was fun.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can't blame you there. The saguaro doesn't grow in very many places.



*Exactly!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can see where it might be a problem if your potential guests are going to the wrong address. Just a hunch.



*Nah. Apparently they'll just call
and make a reservation
for you right on the spot.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I would NOT want to eat those burgers.



*I seem to recall reading an article
about some places adding in 
horse meat and no one noticed.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And here I was hoping they'd give you Pale Moon.



*Hmmmm....
You're going to have to 
explain that one.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ah, yes. Bo Jackson. Remember when Reebok tried to make Dan and Dave a thing, and it all backfired because one of them didn't make the Olympic team?



*Nope!
Maybe that was
in the States, only.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like Australia. I read a book about it by Bill Bryson once and he basically concluded that everything over there could kill you.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Those East Coast people. Morons, all of them.



*I know this one guy.
You wouldn't believe
the stuff he does.

Goes riding in 100 degree heat!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice to get a shot of both of you on horseback!



*I believe I said basically
the same thing about you
just a few seconds ago.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Classic skit.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Pure coincidence, I'm sure.



*Oh, sure.
And I didn't go up
there myself.

At all.*






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Seems legit.



*Succinct.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They're really testing that whole "bacon makes everything better" deal now. This one feels a little shaky.



*To be honest,
the reason I didn't get it
was I was afraid I'd hate it
and then still be thirsty...
With nothing to drink.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Curse you, stupid tourist trap!



*Foiled again!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> My kinda place.



*Me too.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow. I had no idea this even existed. That certainly is a unique experience.



*It was pretty cool
and pretty surprising.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> No national anthem jokes....no national anthem jokes...



*Go ahead.
I'm curious to see
what you come up with.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Extremely impressive!



*Yes!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That all sounds so weirdly fascinating. Definitely memorable. Also, I'm glad the pizza was good.



*Pizza was good.
But the show was better.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice! In your face, offspring!



*Never cut 'em a break.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sure sounds like it! I'm glad your daughter was so thrilled with her gift.




*I really think she was!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, you did have pizza and onion rings.



*Good point.


pffffftttttt.....

Sorry.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And here I thought I had a crappy round of guesses. Eh, I'm sure it won't last.



*Guess you'll find out...
Next round.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 6:00 a.m.
> 
> Slow.
> 
> On time.
> 
> You have to get at least one poker chip.
> 
> Santa Monica seems like the most famous with the pier and whatnot, so I'll go with that.
> 
> I dunno. Let me throw a dart at the wall.
> 
> The dart says Thor.
> 
> Here's a vote for Slater's 50/50, probably more out of nostalgia than anything intelligent.
> 
> 1-5 seconds. I'm guessing you planned enough to be able to find it.
> 
> Clothes.



*All noted.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> PM is on the way! I need to get back to you, anyway.



*Standing by...*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> Hmmmm....
> You're going to have to
> explain that one.



Just trying for a cheap moon joke.  Not my best work.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just trying for a cheap moon joke.  Not my best work.


*Ahhhhhh,....

That combined with your PM....


The nickel dropped.

Google Pale Moon horse
and see what happens.

All kinds of lineage stuff.*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *
> Case in point,
> there are a few DISers
> whom I've followed
> or have followed me
> over the years.
> Every time one disappears
> (it happens)
> I am worried.
> 
> Every. Time.*


I’ve noticed that.
One of the reasons I’m willing to speak up at all ‘round here.
Most places, I just assume I’m not welcome and keep more to myself.


So it’s all your own fault.
I’d start being a mite more selective about who you let in here if I were you.




“pkondz said:


> *What if the ballot
> is at the end of a bayonet?*


Tokens of legitimacy don’t have to be realistic (or even factual) to be accepted.




“pkondz said:


> *Ah yes. That does ring a bell.*


And getting a bell rung was fairly regular occurrence.




“pkondz said:


> *You saw the latest
> on Yellowstone?*


Yup, I’ve seen a number of pieces on that research.
But all they’re saying is that things, once started, could progress quicker than first thought.
What they not saying is that there’s anything specifically going on right now.

Sooner or later… yes, but not a cause for immediate concern.
(and we couldn’t do anything about it anyway).


I’ve got more of an eye on the fault lines on the Pacific Rim, given the recent activity in Mexico.




“pkondz said:


> *Makes it easier that way.*


Scapegoats…
They’re what make the world go ‘round.




“pkondz said:


> *That's funny.
> 
> And totally inappropriate here!*


Oh, most certainly
(which is why I only alluded to it).


George was one of my favorite observers.
…Miss him.	




“pkondz said:


> *Wow. Now that’s a man who has talent… and knows he’s not God.*


The actual definition of Role Model.

Great little story, by the way.




“pkondz said:


> *Queen Mary.
> *


Yeah, dropped the “r” there and didn’t catch it while editing my work. 




“pkondz said:


> *And funny you should mention
> that here.*


Well…
It’s not often that folks specifically mention that they’re planning to stay in Long Beach.

I’d say there’s a goodly percentage who don’t know of the place.
And far more that don’t know what all might be found there.

Me…
I’m not one to miss many opportunities to get aboard a ship.




pkondz said:


> *When is that?
> You mean next year?
> Or??
> 
> This may have just gone on
> my bucket list.
> Just incredible!*


They have different things going on depending on the season and have done similar displays in the fall for a few years now but I’d never got around to checking the place out before now.
I mean, the description belies the experience…

I do want to go back and see the gardens just in their natural state and I’m thinking that this spring might be a good time for it.  But then again, they also put on a bit of a soiree for the winter holidays as well.  Might be that I ought to go back sooner.


----------



## queenbetsey

pkondz said:


> *She was in absolute heaven.
> I think you can see that
> from the expressions
> on her face. *
> 
> 
> 
> *All noted!
> (But you missed #7, burger place.)
> Got your PM, too!*


For burgers I say (this is tough famous Tommy burgers or in and out)
Hhhmmm I will play it safe and say in and out. (Tommy is amazing tho)


----------



## queenbetsey

I wish you would have had more time out here. A while back I was in Beautiful Downtown Burbank picking up a prize I had won from a radio station and there were folks out front with photographers,  hoping it might be a celebrity of some sort went to check it out. Found an amazing young woman with the most beautiful wolf. Yep a real four legged wolf. She ran a wolf rescue in the hills up there. And yes it opens to the public a few days a week. This wolf was posing for pics with folks and Lil miss scarlett was all giggles when it gave us kisses. Amazing since she is usually afraid of just about everything.  I bet Kayak would have enjoyed the place


----------



## franandaj

queenbetsey said:


> Tommy is amazing tho



Except the one near my house had a video go viral of a rat running around the service counter while the store was closed.


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’ve noticed that.
> One of the reasons I’m willing to speak up at all ‘round here.
> Most places, I just assume I’m not welcome and keep more to myself.



*Oh, hush. Now you're just being silly.
Of course you're welcome!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So it’s all your own fault.
> I’d start being a mite more selective about who you let in here if I were you.



*I leave the door open one time!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Tokens of legitimacy don’t have to be realistic (or even factual) to be accepted.



*Yeah.....*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And getting a bell rung was fairly regular occurrence.



*Ouch!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yup, I’ve seen a number of pieces on that research.
> But all they’re saying is that things, once started, could progress quicker than first thought.
> What they not saying is that there’s anything specifically going on right now.
> 
> Sooner or later… yes, but not a cause for immediate concern.
> (and we couldn’t do anything about it anyway).
> 
> 
> I’ve got more of an eye on the fault lines on the Pacific Rim, given the recent activity in Mexico.



*I love the sensationalist headlines, though.
"Yellowstone super-volcano could erupt any moment!"*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Scapegoats…
> They’re what make the world go ‘round.



*Bless 'em all.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh, most certainly
> (which is why I only alluded to it).
> 
> 
> George was one of my favorite observers.
> …Miss him.



*Yeah... me too.

Although, I remember how surprised
I was to see him on Thomas the Tank.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The actual definition of Role Model.
> 
> Great little story, by the way.



*Thanks! *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well…
> It’s not often that folks specifically mention that they’re planning to stay in Long Beach.
> 
> I’d say there’s a goodly percentage who don’t know of the place.
> And far more that don’t know what all might be found there.



*I refer to @franandaj on matters of Long Beach. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Me…
> I’m not one to miss many opportunities to get aboard a ship.



*Oh? Because?...*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> They have different things going on depending on the season and have done similar displays in the fall for a few years now but I’d never got around to checking the place out before now.
> I mean, the description belies the experience…
> 
> I do want to go back and see the gardens just in their natural state and I’m thinking that this spring might be a good time for it. But then again, they also put on a bit of a soiree for the winter holidays as well. Might be that I ought to go back sooner.



*If it's anything like their lantern festival...

I may get back to you at some point
for more info on this.

I really was quite impressed.*


----------



## pkondz

queenbetsey said:


> For burgers I say (this is tough famous Tommy burgers or in and out)
> Hhhmmm I will play it safe and say in and out. (Tommy is amazing tho)



*Noted!*



queenbetsey said:


> I wish you would have had more time out here.



*Me too!!!!*



queenbetsey said:


> A while back I was in Beautiful Downtown Burbank picking up a prize I had won from a radio station and there were folks out front with photographers, hoping it might be a celebrity of some sort went to check it out. Found an amazing young woman with the most beautiful wolf. Yep a real four legged wolf. She ran a wolf rescue in the hills up there. And yes it opens to the public a few days a week. This wolf was posing for pics with folks and Lil miss scarlett was all giggles when it gave us kisses. Amazing since she is usually afraid of just about everything. I bet Kayak would have enjoyed the place



*That is cool!
She would've liked that too, I think.

(Funny typo by the way. )*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Except the one near my house had a video go viral of a rat running around the service counter while the store was closed.


*You got something against protein????*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *Oh, hush. Now you're just being silly.
> Of course you're welcome!*


Thanks again, I appreciate that.
And…
I think I’ll stop there (enough psychotherapy for one day)




“pkondz said:


> *I leave the door open one time!*


That’ll learn ya’.




“pkondz said:


> *I love the sensationalist headlines, though.
> "Yellowstone super-volcano could erupt any moment!"*


And who bothers to read beyond a headline.
(or stop to consider the reputation of the publication sporting that headline)







“Best investigative reporting on the planet…”




“pkondz said:


> *Bless 'em all.*


Bless their hearts…




“pkondz said:


> *Although, I remember how surprised
> I was to see him on Thomas the Tank.*


Yep…
That was right jarring.
But it was just as whacked to see Ringo doing the narration.

The kind’a thing that makes you do one of these…








“pkondz said:


> *I refer to @franandaj on matters of Long Beach. *


Always good to talk to the locals when traveling.




“pkondz said:


> *Oh? Because?...*


Short answer: Missed calling…

Long answer:


Spoiler:  A bunch of whining that you really ought not read 



I am generally drawn to most large mechanical moving objects, but I’m completely fascinated by ships (ask Mark or Andy about it; they’ll roll their eyes and confirm your worst suspicions).  I intended to “go to sea” as my profession, but got side tracked for a bit.  Then that sidetrack led to a job and a paycheck, which led to responsibilities which got me farther sidetracked. That then led me to relationships, which came with farther responsibilities and farther dependence on the accidental profession I’d acquired and on the need to be staying in one place…

Before I knew it, I’d missed all my chances, become too old and too intertwined in my current world to even consider such a change.  My wife will attest that I’m rarely more at home then when aboard a boat or a ship no matter how long or short the sailing may be or even if it never leaves the dock.  However I’ve pretty much landlocked myself.  Now to be sure, I wouldn’t trade the family I have for anything, but I also know that I’ve squandered the life I was given and I don’t get a second chance to correct that.  

Getting aboard a ship, be it in service or simply tied up as a museum, is about as close as I can get to that original aspiration.  If there’s a maritime museum somewhere, I likely already have it cataloged in my notes.  I’ll even go out of my way on a driving trip if possible, just to get aboard a ferry. (there’s one in Jacksonville on our way to WDW, and yes, I’ve now been on it).  I try not to inflict that desire too much on the rest of the family, but they’re pretty good at humoring me on it.



Do hope you didn’t read that.
Almost didn’t answer but I have a general rule about responding to direct questions.
And you asked a direct question so…




“pkondz said:


> *If it's anything like their lantern festival...
> 
> I may get back to you at some point
> for more info on this.
> 
> I really was quite impressed.*


I’ll keep an eye out for what all else they have coming up, 
Other offerings may be a bit more subdued, but I really don’t know, so the research will be ongoing.


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Thanks again, I appreciate that.
> And…
> I think I’ll stop there (enough psychotherapy for one day)










GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That’ll learn ya’.



*Must stop doing that!!

Actually... No.
My door is open 
to one and all. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And who bothers to read beyond a headline.
> (or stop to consider the reputation of the publication sporting that headline)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Best investigative reporting on the planet…”



*Actually, that particular story is true.
A friend of mine has a friend
and that's his mom.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Bless their hearts…







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep…
> That was right jarring.
> But it was just as whacked to see Ringo doing the narration.
> 
> The kind’a thing that makes you do one of these…







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Always good to talk to the locals when traveling.



*And again... *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I am generally drawn to most large mechanical moving objects, but I’m completely fascinated by ships (ask Mark or Andy about it; they’ll roll their eyes and confirm your worst suspicions).



*I am too, but probably not
to the degree that you are.

But it is there.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I intended to “go to sea” as my profession, but got side tracked for a bit. Then that sidetrack led to a job and a paycheck, which led to responsibilities which got me farther sidetracked. That then led me to relationships, which came with farther responsibilities and farther dependence on the accidental profession I’d acquired and on the need to be staying in one place…



*I think that is a very
common story.
The details may differ...
but the results are similar.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I wouldn’t trade the family I have for anything, but I also know that I’ve squandered the life I was given and I don’t get a second chance to correct that.



*You said it all in that first 
half of the sentence.

Dude.
You're rich. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Getting aboard a ship, be it in service or simply tied up as a museum, is about as close as I can get to that original aspiration. If there’s a maritime museum somewhere, I likely already have it cataloged in my notes. I’ll even go out of my way on a driving trip if possible, just to get aboard a ferry. (there’s one in Jacksonville on our way to WDW, and yes, I’ve now been on it). I try not to inflict that desire too much on the rest of the family, but they’re pretty good at humoring me on it.



*Tell ya what.
How about I come down
for a visit some time
and you inflict that on me?*






GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Do hope you didn’t read that.



*Now you tell me!!!!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Almost didn’t answer but I have a general rule about responding to direct questions.
> And you asked a direct question so…



*Hmmmm....
Will remember that.*

*(Wonders if he has a safe
with a combination lock.)*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’ll keep an eye out for what all else they have coming up,
> Other offerings may be a bit more subdued, but I really don’t know, so the research will be ongoing.



*Sounds good! *


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> I seem to recall reading an article
> about some places adding in
> horse meat and no one noticed.



Probably McDonald's.  I dare not say Taco Bell anymore. 



pkondz said:


> Nope!
> Maybe that was
> in the States, only.



Probably.  I'm sure it wouldn't have made sense anywhere else.

So Reebok put together a huge ad campaign featuring Dan vs. Dave.  They were supposedly the two best athletes in the world and were heading for a showdown in the Olympic decathlon.  The ads were everywhere: who will be victorious?  Dan or Dave?  And then one missed the Olympics completely and the other barely squeaked out a bronze medal.  I don't think they sold a lot of shoes.



pkondz said:


> I know this one guy.
> You wouldn't _believe_
> the stuff he does.
> 
> Goes riding in 100 degree heat!



Idiot!  You couldn't pay me enough to do something like that!



pkondz said:


> I believe I said basically
> the same thing about you
> just a few seconds ago.



Great minds!

Or something.



pkondz said:


> *Oh, sure.
> And I didn't go up
> there myself.
> 
> At all.*



Is the carpet still that ugly blue?



Uh...that's what I heard, anyway.



pkondz said:


> To be honest,
> the reason I didn't get it
> was I was afraid I'd hate it
> and then still be thirsty...
> With nothing to drink.



If I need a cold beverage, I know I don't want it to be salty.  I would think that would make it somewhat...what's the word?...undrinkable.



pkondz said:


> Go ahead.
> I'm curious to see
> what you come up with.



I'm not touching that one.  No matter which way I go it's going to tick somebody off.



pkondz said:


> Google Pale Moon horse
> and see what happens.
> 
> All kinds of lineage stuff.



Interesting.  I really had no idea!  



pkondz said:


> I love the sensationalist headlines, though.
> "Yellowstone super-volcano could erupt any moment!"



Well, it could!

I could win the lottery, too.  Granted, I'd have to buy a ticket.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I am generally drawn to most large mechanical moving objects, but I’m completely fascinated by ships (ask Mark or Andy about it; they’ll roll their eyes and confirm your worst suspicions).



Not rolling my eyes at all.  But yes, Rob does love his boats.  Or ships.  

Isn't it kind of a guy thing, though?  Being drawn to massive transport vehicles?



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I wouldn’t trade the family I have for anything, but I also know that I’ve squandered the life I was given and I don’t get a second chance to correct that.



Not at all.  It might be better that you didn't go to sea.  Then it would become a job, and you'd have a boss, and it may or may not be enjoyable.  But it would be work.  And as such, it would have its really bad days.  It would probably be more of a travesty if that somehow spoiled the magic of the sea for you.



pkondz said:


> You said it all in that first
> half of the sentence.
> 
> Dude.
> You're rich.



What he said.



pkondz said:


> *Tell ya what.
> How about I come down
> for a visit some time
> and you inflict that on me?*



You're getting off easy!  He made me eat meatloaf!  Meatloaf!





Ok, fine.  It was really good.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Probably McDonald's. I dare not say Taco Bell anymore.



*Horse meat isn't necessarily added.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So Reebok put together a huge ad campaign featuring Dan vs. Dave. They were supposedly the two best athletes in the world and were heading for a showdown in the Olympic decathlon. The ads were everywhere: who will be victorious? Dan or Dave? And then one missed the Olympics completely and the other barely squeaked out a bronze medal. I don't think they sold a lot of shoes.



* Nice move!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Idiot! You couldn't pay me enough to do something like that!



*I know right????*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Great minds!
> 
> Or something.



*Or something. *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Is the carpet still that ugly blue?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that's what I heard, anyway.



*Yep. Still is... uh...


I have no idea at all. Is there carpet? Ha ha ha! I have no idea!!!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If I need a cold beverage, I know I don't want it to be salty. I would think that would make it somewhat...what's the word?...undrinkable.



*I think they make you drink that
if they want you to puke.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm not touching that one. No matter which way I go it's going to tick somebody off.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, it could!
> 
> I could win the lottery, too. Granted, I'd have to buy a ticket.



*The odds of winning the lottery are probably
a lot worse than Yellowstone erupting.

And yet... people still visit and buy lotto tickets.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Isn't it kind of a guy thing, though? Being drawn to massive transport vehicles?







Captain_Oblivious said:


> You're getting off easy! He made me eat meatloaf! Meatloaf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, fine. It was really good.


----------



## lisaviolet

*Well excuse me as I become quite self-absorbed. But I found it hysterical that I was whining about the contest and then killed it.  And it was my intense love affair with Mexican food (the more authentic kind) that made me pick it, instead of going with my damn gut and typing pizza. If I had I think you would have financed a 1-800 # for my exceptional skills. *

*I need to check if you've updated but I probably should not even play anymore.  It can't be a good outcome. *


----------



## lisaviolet

pkondz said:


> *But secondly*
> *(admittedly, a distant second)
> I like cacti.*



*Remember when I said that you were becoming more and more interesting? Cancel. Cancel. Delete. Delete. *



pkondz said:


> *She was very nice, though.
> She called the stables
> and asked if they had room
> for two riders.
> (They did!)*



*Small thing. Big smile. Makes the world so beautiful. *




pkondz said:


> *Bo knows horse riding.*



*I don't know. You like corn rows on white women? *



pkondz said:


> *The horse... knew when to stop...*





_________________

*The poor horse. *



pkondz said:


> *Hmmm... Mostly men in that photo.
> Odd.*



*How very odd. 

______________________

I really thought I would find "did you see it?" around that sign. But nope. *


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> Questions next round
> 
> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 6:00am
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> I was going to say slow because you are in the home of the senior citizens  but thought that they shouldn't be coming home to Canada yet so I will go with average.
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> On time
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> Both chip & t-shirt
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> Venice
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> Thor
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> In-N-Out
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 1-5 seconds
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> Well I am not sure if burgers were the dinner so I will say Mexican
> 
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?
> Books
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.


pm sent



pkondz said:


> I mentioned it to Kay
> who said exactly what I suspect most teens would say.
> 
> "No."
> Stuff to do... take two!
> (Right now, many of you are groaning.)


Guess we have to start thinking like a teenager now and not like adults. 




pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference. Or not. Just let me know.)


Yes Bo knows Nike and knows a lot of stuff.  Boy you are aging yourself with that reference. 



pkondz said:


> I mean....
> Bacon? _And_ pop??? How could I not???


We have a pop store nearby that sells all sorts of weird pop and I think that I either tried the corn soda or the bacon soda and there wasn't alot of bacon taste it was just very sweet tasting.



pkondz said:


> But the real star of the show is the organ.


Yes we used to go down to the Organ Grinder restaurant in Toronto and the star of the show was the huge organ.  It too was a a musical pizza eatery



pkondz said:


> We walked out with me humming "Pinball Wizard".


Love love that movie.  We have an unrestored 1952 pinball machine at our house that we used to play all the time when we were kids.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I refer to @franandaj on matters of Long Beach.



Speaking of which, have you decided on a hotel yet?



pkondz said:


> *You got something against protein????*



It's the protein droppings that concern me....


----------



## Steppesister

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Probably McDonald's. I dare not say Taco Bell anymore.





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Is the carpet still that ugly blue?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that's what I heard, anyway.


----------



## Steppesister

Just making the rounds and saying howdy. Trying to get (and keep myself caught up before my big trip. 

So.... HI!


----------



## pkondz

lisaviolet said:


> Well excuse me as I become quite self-absorbed.



*You're like a sponge...
That's sucks up sponges.*



lisaviolet said:


> But I found it hysterical that I was whining about the contest and then killed it.






*Wait! Why am I laughing?
(Or at least clicking a button that says I am?)*



lisaviolet said:


> And it was my intense love affair with Mexican food (the more authentic kind) that made me pick it, instead of going with my damn gut and typing pizza.



*Always go with your gut.
Except when it's wrong.*



lisaviolet said:


> *If I had I think you would have financed a 1-800 # for my exceptional skills. *







lisaviolet said:


> I need to check if you've updated but I probably should not even play anymore.  It can't be a good outcome.



*One never knows
unless one plays.

One shouldn't use phrases
that start with "one"
unless counting.*



lisaviolet said:


> *Remember when I said that you were becoming more and more interesting? Cancel. Cancel. Delete. Delete. *










lisaviolet said:


> *Small thing. Big smile. Makes the world so beautiful. *



*Agreed!*



lisaviolet said:


> *I don't know. You like corn rows on white women? *





*Exactly!
How'd you guess?
I also like unruly pea pods
and disorganized beans.*



lisaviolet said:


> _________________
> 
> *The poor horse. *



*It ain't his first cacti ride.*



lisaviolet said:


> How very odd.



*Perplexing.*



lisaviolet said:


> I really thought I would find "did you see it?" around that sign. But nope.



*Sometimes I can be tricky.*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 6:00am
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> I was going to say slow because you are in the home of the senior citizens but thought that they shouldn't be coming home to Canada yet so I will go with average.
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> On time
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> Both chip & t-shirt
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> Venice
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> Thor
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> In-N-Out
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 1-5 seconds
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> Well I am not sure if burgers were the dinner so I will say Mexican
> 
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?
> Books



*All noted!*



juniorbugman said:


> pm sent



*Got it!*



juniorbugman said:


> Guess we have to start thinking like a teenager now and not like adults.



*You have no idea.....*



juniorbugman said:


> Yes Bo knows Nike and knows a lot of stuff. Boy you are aging yourself with that reference.



*er.... My Mom told me about it.*



juniorbugman said:


> We have a pop store nearby that sells all sorts of weird pop and I think that I either tried the corn soda or the bacon soda and there wasn't alot of bacon taste it was just very sweet tasting.



*Hmmm....

I think I'll go with...
"Ew."*



juniorbugman said:


> Yes we used to go down to the Organ Grinder restaurant in Toronto and the star of the show was the huge organ. It too was a a musical pizza eatery



*Oh?
How does it compare with this one?*



juniorbugman said:


> Love love that movie. We have an unrestored 1952 pinball machine at our house that we used to play all the time when we were kids.



*Hmmm....
Can't say for sure,
but I think ours was closer
to 60s.
Still.... fun!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Speaking of which, have you decided on a hotel yet?



*Nope!
Having another thought on that, actually...*



franandaj said:


> It's the protein droppings that concern me....



*Ew!

nope!*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Just making the rounds and saying howdy. Trying to get (and keep myself caught up before my big trip.
> 
> So.... HI!


----------



## Kiotzu

pkondz said:


> Wallabies?
> 
> And...
> You mean I didn't have
> to go to Phoenix to see them?????



Those are the ones, wallabies. How could I forget.

Kangaroo Creek Farm in Kelowna.

http://kangaroocreekfarm.com/


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

pkondz said:


>


Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar…




pkondz said:


> Actually, that particular story is true.
> A friend of mine has a friend
> and that's his mom.


Imagine a giant cockroach with unlimited strength...
a massive inferiority complex, and a real short temper...
is tear-assing around Manhattan Island in a brand-new Edgar suit.
Sound like fun?




pkondz said:


> I think that is a _very_
> common story.
> The details may differ...
> but the results are similar.





pkondz said:


> You said it all in that first
> half of the sentence.
> 
> Dude.
> You're rich.


I’ve seen that movie.
They show it about six or seven times every December.

Wisecracks aside, I know that to be so.  It's what keeps me from giving up.
But you still don’t get a second chance to take a chance.




pkondz said:


> Tell ya what.
> How about I come down
> for a visit some time
> and you inflict that on me?


  You funny guy.
If you’re whacked enough to travel 1600 miles down to my middle of nowhere…
Then I’ll certainly show you ‘round.




pkondz said:


> Now you tell me!!!!


Well, actually I warned you up front.
The expand button was clearly labeled as something you ought not be clicking on.  

Your fault this time.




pkondz said:


> *Hmmmm....
> Will remember that.
> 
> (Wonders if he has a safe
> with a combination lock.)*


I never said that the answer wouldn’t be: “Non-ya’”
Only that I would answer.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not at all. It might be better that you didn't go to sea. Then it would become a job, and you'd have a boss, and it may or may not be enjoyable. But it would be work. And as such, it would have its really bad days. It would probably be more of a travesty if that somehow spoiled the magic of the sea for you.


Interesting observation and I fear probably more truth than any of us would like to admit.
Kind'a related to the old adage about never meeting your heroes.   

I certainly don’t enjoy my work anymore; haven’t for years.
And it takes up 70% of my time (maybe I do need some more psychotherapy). 

Then there’s the flip side where folks go on about “do what you love and you’ll never work a day”. 
Of course, you may never be able to pay a bill either, but that caveat always seems to get over looked. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> You're getting off easy! He made me eat meatloaf! Meatloaf!


I think I tried to talk you into the schnitzel first
And then the local made brats on pretzel buns. 

Oh, and the beer.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, fine. It was really good.


Well, a good percentage of it was made up of both house smoked bacon and pulled pork...
so the odds were in your favor.


----------



## Princess Leia

Looks like you both had a really good time horse-riding.



pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)



You are referring to the Nike advertising campaign with Bo Jackson.



pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 
> 4.45am
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> 
> Fast - it's so early in the morning that queues haven't built up yet.
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> 
> On time
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> 
> Poker chip and t-shirt
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> 
> Santa Monica is the obvious choice - I think you went to Venice.
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> 
> Thor
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> 
> In-N-Out
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 
> 1-5 minutes
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> 
> Chinese
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?
> 
> Books


----------



## Leshaface

Here but


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Those are the ones, wallabies. How could I forget.
> 
> Kangaroo Creek Farm in Kelowna.
> 
> http://kangaroocreekfarm.com/



*Do you get to pet the Capybaras though?
That would be the tipping point.*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar…



*Thanks Mr. Clinton.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Imagine a giant cockroach with unlimited strength...
> a massive inferiority complex, and a real short temper...
> is tear-assing around Manhattan Island in a brand-new Edgar suit.
> Sound like fun?










GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’ve seen that movie.
> They show it about six or seven times every December.



*Wasn't thinking of the movie
when I wrote that, but....


I am now!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Wisecracks aside, I know that to be so. It's what keeps me from giving up.
> But you still don’t get a second chance to take a chance.



*Sure you do.
It's called a mid-life crisis.
I'm loving mine.
Have you seen my Harley?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You funny guy.
> If you’re whacked enough to travel 1600 miles down to my middle of nowhere…
> Then I’ll certainly show you ‘round.



*You don't know me very well.

I haven't written about my summer 
road trip as of yet.
(And may not... who knows?)

But I did drive over 1,000 miles
out of my way for a DIS meet.

Well, that and ice cream.

There's a good possibility
of a road trip to see
a certain lantern festival
in the not so distant future.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, actually I warned you up front.
> The expand button was clearly labeled as something you ought not be clicking on.
> 
> Your fault this time.



*Mea culpa.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I never said that the answer wouldn’t be: “Non-ya’”
> Only that I would answer.



*Dang.
Plan out the window.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Kind'a related to the old adage about never meeting your heroes.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Then there’s the flip side where folks go on about “do what you love and you’ll never work a day”.
> Of course, you may never be able to pay a bill either, but that caveat always seems to get over looked.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, a good percentage of it was made up of both house smoked bacon and pulled pork...
> so the odds were in your favor.



*Holy crap!*


----------



## pkondz

Princess Leia said:


> Looks like you both had a really good time horse-riding.




*We really enjoyed it!
It was a nice way 
to spend an afternoon.*



Princess Leia said:


> You are referring to the Nike advertising campaign with Bo Jackson.







Princess Leia said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 
> 4.45am
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> 
> Fast - it's so early in the morning that queues haven't built up yet.
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> 
> On time
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> 
> Poker chip and t-shirt
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> 
> Santa Monica is the obvious choice - I think you went to Venice.
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> 
> Thor
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> 
> In-N-Out
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 
> 1-5 minutes
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> 
> Chinese
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?
> 
> Books



*All noted!
Got your PM, too!*


----------



## pkondz

Leshaface said:


> Here but
> 
> View attachment 278164




*And  to the TR!*


----------



## Chrystmasangel

pkondz said:


> I was pleased to see she didn't have
> a six shooter strapped to her hip.
> (I'm sure she had a knife
> in her boot, though,
> just in case.)



Or was it a snake?    To be sure, you should have checked to see if Andy was wrote on the bottom.



pkondz said:


> She was very nice, though.
> She called the stables
> and asked if they had room
> for two riders.
> (They did!)



Well, why would the actual business waste money to update their flyers when the old place keeps sending people along!



pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)



Nope, don't get the reference!



pkondz said:


> Eventually, she got tired of riding
> side saddle... so she just turned
> around... and rode backwards!





pkondz said:


> The horse... knew when to stop...



Uh, that's one lady who knows how to ride and one well trained horse!



pkondz said:


> Or in her words,
> "Everything in the desert will...
> Stick you, prick you, slice you or bite you."



Sounds about right!



pkondz said:


> This tourist decided that
> 'Teddy Bear' sounded nice.
> So she petted a branch.



sounding nice or no... I don't see how this looks like it should be petted?







pkondz said:


> After about an hour,
> we returned to the stables
> and shakily, wobbily,
> descended from our mounts.



I bet you were really happy to have your feet back on the ground!   HAHA



pkondz said:


> We stopped at a Harley Davidson
> so I could grab a poker chip
> and possibly a T-shirt.
> 
> And....
> 
> It was closed.



Repeat visit!



pkondz said:


> Hey look!
> Towel animals.
> Remember those?



Have they really stopped doing these at Disney?  I was there in 2014 and there was one or two in our room every time we came back.  Kids just loved them.



pkondz said:


> *(And before you ask,
> the pizza was good!
> The onion rings, just ok.)*



That pizza looks amazing



pkondz said:


> But the real star of the show
> is the organ.



But the pizza doesn't hold a candle to that organ!  That place looks like something we would enjoy.






pkondz said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?



5 am



pkondz said:


> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?



fast



pkondz said:


> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?



on time



pkondz said:


> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?



both



pkondz said:


> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?



Venice



pkondz said:


> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?



Iron Man



pkondz said:


> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?



Shake shack



pkondz said:


> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?



1-5 seconds cause it was a drive by



pkondz said:


> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?



mexican



pkondz said:


> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?



books



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.



PM sent


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> Or was it a snake? To be sure, you should have checked to see if Andy was wrote on the bottom.



*Next time, I'll grab her ankle
and take a quick peek.

At her boot! Her boot!!!!



Actually, it amazes me
that Disney would use
such an obvious 
dirty saying.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Well, why would the actual business waste money to update their flyers when the old place keeps sending people along!



*Uh.... dang.

Good point!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Nope, don't get the reference!



*All will be revealed.
Next update. *



Chrystmasangel said:


> Uh, that's one lady who knows how to ride and one well trained horse!







Chrystmasangel said:


> sounding nice or no... I don't see how this looks like it should be petted?



*But it's a teddy bear!
Go on! Give it a squeeze.


No?

*



Chrystmasangel said:


> I bet you were really happy to have your feet back on the ground! HAHA



*Actually... 
I had anticipated that
and was frequently stretching
and shifting in the saddle.

I wasn't too bad.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Repeat visit!







Chrystmasangel said:


> Have they really stopped doing these at Disney?



*Yup.

Tragic.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> I was there in 2014 and there was one or two in our room every time we came back. Kids just loved them.



*My DDs loved them too.
They would incorporate
their stuffed toys.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> That pizza looks amazing



*It was pretty good!
Not the best,
but farrrrr from the worst. *



Chrystmasangel said:


> But the pizza doesn't hold a candle to that organ! That place looks like something we would enjoy.



*It was amazing.
I kept looking around
and seeing new things.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> 5 am
> 
> fast
> 
> on time
> 
> both
> 
> Venice
> 
> Iron Man
> 
> Shake shack
> 
> 1-5 seconds cause it was a drive by
> 
> mexican
> 
> books



*All noted!
Got your PM, too!*


----------



## pkondz

*Hello, kids.

Just a little heads up.
The next chapter is about...
Oh, I'd say 2/3 done.
Hard to say, since
it's gonna be another big one.

If you haven't gotten your guesses in,
you might want to do that 
by the end of the weekend.
Or sooner.

I doubt I'll have it out by Monday,
but you never know.
It all depends on how much
time I can find.

Also, fair warning.
This update will be the last
where I took notes.

After this, the memory will 
be fuzzy and the writing 
even more suspect than normal.

You've been warned!*


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> After this, the memory will
> be fuzzy and the writing
> even more suspect than normal.


Oh, no! Even _more _suspect?!


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Oh, no! Even _more _suspect?!


*Yes. Even more so.
The difference will be dramatic.
And unsettling.

At least for me.*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *Thanks Mr. Clinton.*


As scandals go, that one now seems kind’a tame.




“pkondz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The inspiration for my avatar.

Don’t know why, but that film just tickles me.




“pkondz said:


> *Sure you do.
> It's called a mid-life crisis.
> I'm loving mine.
> Have you seen my Harley?*


Have seen it.
Nice bike, to be sure.

A mid-life crisis, however, comes with the prerequisite of disposable income.
Still rules me out. 

Well, that and the fact that I’m already well past mid-life.




“pkondz said:


> *You don't know me very well.*


Worse…
you don’t know me very well either.




“pkondz said:


> *I haven't written about my summer
> road trip as of yet.
> (And may not... who knows?)*


Wouldn’t blame you if you skipped it given the time that writing takes up.
I’d certainly love to read about that trip.
But I wouldn’t blame you.




“pkondz said:


> *But I did drive over 1,000 miles
> out of my way for a DIS meet.
> 
> Well, that and ice cream.*


Well see…
It was the ice cream that made the difference.




“pkondz said:


> *There's a good possibility
> of a road trip to see
> a certain lantern festival
> in the not so distant future.*


Will have to see if they keep doing it.
And I’d hate for you to be disappointed by the end result.

It’d be best to make sure there are other things down this way you’d be interested in checking out as well.




“pkondz said:


> *Holy crap!*


Indeed…
Here’s how the dish is described in their menu:

_Smokehouse Meatloaf ..... 
our ground beef, brisket, smoked turkey, and bacon, 
served with mashed potatoes, smoked tomato gravy and 
something green_
(Just ignore that last bit there.)

We’re talking about a local brew pub down here called 
Legal Remedy Brewing
http://legalremedybrewing.com/

One of my favorite haunts down this way; lots of good stuff on the menu
I know you’re not much on beer, but they also make their own root beer.
Since I don’t care for root beer, I can’t tell you how good or bad it is, but they do make it.




pkondz said:


> *Also, fair warning.
> This update will be the last
> where I took notes.
> 
> After this, the memory will
> be fuzzy*


Notes?
You mean this TR has been based on some kind of truth so far?
I was sure that you were making this up as you went.




pkondz said:


> *and the writing
> even more suspect than normal.
> *


 
More epic car chases, shoot outs and explosions!



pkondz said:


> *You've been warned!*


Just like I warned you earlier.

See just how effective that was, don’t ya’?


----------



## chunkymonkey

I'm soooo behind! So I'll have to withdraw my name from the contest. Have to leave while still somewhere in the middle, instead of rock bottom, right?
Can the Capybara be considered a R.O.U.S? Either way, it's much cuter than I expected!!
What a fun trip to the petting zoo. I can't believe it was like 10 bucks a person. After paying Disney prices, that is a a good surprise.


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> Nice move!



Here's a link to the series of Reebok commercials for the Dan v. Dave.


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> As scandals go, that one now seems kind’a tame.



*True. There was talk of impeachment then!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The inspiration for my avatar.
> 
> Don’t know why, but that film just tickles me.



*Because it's a really good
and fun movie!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Have seen it.
> Nice bike, to be sure.



*Thanks!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A mid-life crisis, however, comes with the prerequisite of disposable income.
> Still rules me out.



*Ah. There's the rub.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, that and the fact that I’m already well past mid-life.



*Nah.
You're only as old as
you lie to people about.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Worse…
> you don’t know me very well either.



*But we're getting to know each other! *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Wouldn’t blame you if you skipped it given the time that writing takes up.
> I’d certainly love to read about that trip.
> But I wouldn’t blame you.



*I feel I owe it 
to a few people 
in particular.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well see…
> It was the ice cream that made the difference.


*
Yep. Absolutely.


(Truth? It was the people.)*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Will have to see if they keep doing it.
> And I’d hate for you to be disappointed by the end result.
> 
> It’d be best to make sure there are other things down this way you’d be interested in checking out as well.



*I'm sure there will!
I have no worries, there.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Indeed…
> Here’s how the dish is described in their menu:
> 
> _Smokehouse Meatloaf .....
> our ground beef, brisket, smoked turkey, and bacon,
> served with mashed potatoes, smoked tomato gravy and
> something green_
> (Just ignore that last bit there.)
> 
> We’re talking about a local brew pub down here called
> Legal Remedy Brewing
> http://legalremedybrewing.com/
> 
> One of my favorite haunts down this way; lots of good stuff on the menu
> I know you’re not much on beer, but they also make their own root beer.
> Since I don’t care for root beer, I can’t tell you how good or bad it is, but they do make it.



*Holy crap.

Sold!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Notes?
> You mean this TR has been based on some kind of truth so far?
> I was sure that you were making this up as you went.



*All true.
All of it.

Is that depressing?
Or gratifying?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> More epic car chases, shoot outs and explosions!







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just like I warned you earlier.
> 
> See just how effective that was, don’t ya’?



*We're obviously not
very good at listening.

Now, what did you say?*


----------



## pkondz

chunkymonkey said:


> I'm soooo behind! So I'll have to withdraw my name from the contest. Have to leave while still somewhere in the middle, instead of rock bottom, right?



*Nah. You can keep playing.
You may not win...
But you can play. 

Or not! No worries either way!*



chunkymonkey said:


> Can the Capybara be considered a R.O.U.S?



*They didn't try to bite, but...

yes!*



chunkymonkey said:


> Either way, it's much cuter than I expected!!







chunkymonkey said:


> What a fun trip to the petting zoo. I can't believe it was like 10 bucks a person. After paying Disney prices, that is a a good surprise.


*
I know! Dirt cheap.
I paid about five times that amount,
and considered that a deal.*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Here's a link to the series of Reebok commercials for the Dan v. Dave.



*Whoops! 

Thanks for the link!*


----------



## vamassey1

Hi Ponzi

I wanted to share DH's mid life crisis along with my adorable grandson in his Harley shirt.


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> I doubt I'll have it out by Monday,
> but you never know.
> It all depends on how much
> time I can find.


Ah...spare time. What a nice novelty.


----------



## Leshaface

pkondz said:


> After signing the inevitable waivers,
> we moseyed over to the barn.
> (It's a western. You _mosey_ in westerns.
> Sashaying is for them city-folk.)



Can you please demo a sashay for us?



pkondz said:


> She was very informative
> and entertaining.
> I was impressed with how
> she *rode side saddle so she*
> could talk to us.





pkondz said:


> Eventually, she got tired of riding
> side saddle... so she just turned
> around... and rode backwards!



Goodness, she must have a strong core to do this.



pkondz said:


> Not like one unfortunate tourist.
> (From an earlier ride.)
> There's a cactus called a
> Teddy Bear cactus.
> It _looks_ soft.
> But that's because it's covered
> in _thousands_ of needles.
> 
> This tourist decided that
> 'Teddy Bear' sounded nice.
> So she petted a branch.
> 
> It took Tammy over an hour
> to get all the needles out.



They really do look entirely touchable and soft.  But seriously? I know some children would touch it, but adults???



pkondz said:


> Apparently, one time,
> when things were mostly brown,
> one woman (whom Tammy would only
> refer to as "from the East Coast")
> told her that they should
> fire their landscaper.



No way!  



pkondz said:


> Unhappily for _you_,
> you have to look at a photo of moi.



 

Nah, just kidding, great pic of you!



pkondz said:


> But for whatever reason,
> didn't get one.
> 
> Stupid, I know.
> 
> I mean....
> Bacon? _And_ pop???
> How could I not???
> 
> 
> I don't know either



Such a disappointment.  



pkondz said:


> We stopped at a Harley Davidson
> so I could grab a poker chip
> and possibly a T-shirt.



Do you ride?  



pkondz said:


>



Hello! I did NOT expect to see this!  Very cool!



pkondz said:


> (And if you don't recognize _that_...
> I feel sorry for you. )




Feel sorry for me please


----------



## lisaviolet

pkondz said:


> Questions next round
> 
> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 
> 5 am.
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> 
> Fast. It's early. Fast.
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> 
> On time.
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> 
> Venice.
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> 
> Thor. At Muscle Beach.
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> 
> It better be In-N-Out or you're fired from Southern California. And did you order from the secret menu?
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 
> 1-5 seconds.
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> 
> Oh God. Again, you are banned from Southern California if it is not the love of my life, Mexican. But I bet it's not! Insert eye roll.
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?
> 
> Candy.



Whoopsie.  See my guesses above.


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> Hi Ponzi
> 
> I wanted to share DH's mid life crisis along with my adorable grandson in his Harley shirt.
> 
> View attachment 278362


*Thanks for the photo! He certainly looks happy! So does your DH.



Nice bike! Like the colour. *


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Ah...spare time. What a nice novelty.



*Well, I suddenly find myself
with some.
I threw my back out yesterday
and today I'm pretty much
stuck in bed.

I did manage to get vertical
for a little bit,
but I hate doing it as
the screaming bothers the dogs.*


----------



## pkondz

Leshaface said:


> Can you please demo a sashay for us?



*Sure! Be at WDW this November.*



Leshaface said:


> Goodness, she must have a strong core to do this.



*She looked perfectly 
comfortable and at ease.

Something you can only 
pull off if you're in really good shape.*



Leshaface said:


> They really do look entirely touchable and soft. But seriously? I know some children would touch it, but adults???



*Never underestimate an adult's
ability to do something
incredibly stupid.*



Leshaface said:


> No way!







Leshaface said:


>



*Sorry about that!!*



Leshaface said:


> Nah, just kidding, great pic of you!



* Thanks!*



Leshaface said:


> Such a disappointment.



*Well..... I guess I'll just have 
to go back and get some.*



Leshaface said:


> Do you ride?







Leshaface said:


> Hello! I did NOT expect to see this!  Very cool!



*I didn't expect it either!
I mean... I knew it was there
and I still wasn't expecting it!*



Leshaface said:


> Feel sorry for me please



*Oh, the shame.*


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> *Well, I suddenly find myself
> with some.
> I threw my back out yesterday
> and today I'm pretty much
> stuck in bed.
> 
> I did manage to get vertical
> for a little bit,
> but I hate doing it as
> the screaming bothers the dogs.*


So you'll be getting a cane to go with you Dapper Days wardrobe?


----------



## Leshaface

pkondz said:


> Sure! Be at WDW this November.



Darn, we'll be missing each other by a month 


BTW, is this the TR where you meet up with some of the awesome girls here??



pkondz said:


> She looked perfectly
> comfortable and at ease.
> 
> Something you can only
> pull off if you're in really good shape.



Yeah, definitely not for me then  



pkondz said:


>



Very cool!  My dad owned a few Harley's and I was lucky enough to be able to go on a few rides with him.  We still have one of his Softails in the garage. Then he bought this beaut right before he died unfortunately.


----------



## pkondz

lisaviolet said:


> 1. We have an early flight.
> So.... what time do we get up?
> 
> 5 am.
> 
> 2. Security.
> Fast? Slow? Average?
> 
> Fast. It's early. Fast.
> 
> 3. Flight.
> On time? Delayed?
> 
> On time.
> 
> 4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
> Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> 5. Which way to the beach?
> We go to one.
> Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
> 
> Venice.
> 
> 6. Which Marvel character
> (that Kay's in love with)
> do we see?
> Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
> 
> Thor. At Muscle Beach.
> 
> 7. We go for burgers. Where?
> In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
> 
> It better be In-N-Out or you're fired from Southern California. And did you order from the secret menu?
> 
> 8. We see the Hollywood sign.
> How long do we spend looking?
> about: (pick the closest)
> 1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
> 
> 1-5 seconds.
> 
> 9. What's for dinner?
> Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
> 
> Oh God. Again, you are banned from Southern California if it is not the love of my life, Mexican. But I bet it's not! Insert eye roll.
> 
> 10. We told Kay we'd pay for
> one souvenir. What does she get?
> Clothes? Books? Candy?
> 
> Candy.



*All noted!*



lisaviolet said:


> Whoopsie.  See my guesses above.



*I did! Got your PM, too. *


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> So you'll be getting a cane to go with you Dapper Days wardrobe?


*If it was today, it'd be a wheelchair.
I wish a cane would be enough!*


----------



## pkondz

Leshaface said:


> Darn, we'll be missing each other by a month



*Easily solved. Just re-book.
*




Leshaface said:


> BTW, is this the TR where you meet up with some of the awesome girls here??



*
I think in...

About 2 updates?
Maybe 3? Not positive.*



Leshaface said:


> Yeah, definitely not for me then



*Me too!*



Leshaface said:


> Very cool! My dad owned a few Harley's and I was lucky enough to be able to go on a few rides with him. We still have one of his Softails in the garage. Then he bought this beaut right before he died unfortunately.



*Awww.... Nice memories.
Sorry for your loss, Alicia.

I own a softail, myself.*



Leshaface said:


>



*Wonderful photo.
Nice bike!*


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> *If it was today, it'd be a wheelchair.
> I wish a cane would be enough!*




Hot soaks, NSAIDS!!


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Hot soaks, NSAIDS!!





*If only I could get in the tub!*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Well, I suddenly find myself
> with some.
> I threw my back out yesterday
> and today I'm pretty much
> stuck in bed.



Ouch, sorry about that...

Hey I want to change one of my guesses. I'm going to say you got a shirt and chip. I saw one of the shirts the other day and we had a discussion a ways back that you said "if the shirt was cool from a cool place you'd buy it". I thought it was a cool shirt,  therefore you may have bought it.


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> *If only I could get in the tub!*


Shower. A long, long shower.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Ouch, sorry about that...



*Thanks, Alison. *



franandaj said:


> Hey I want to change one of my guesses. I'm going to say you got a shirt and chip. I saw one of the shirts the other day and we had a discussion a ways back that you said "if the shirt was cool from a cool place you'd buy it". I thought it was a cool shirt, therefore you may have bought it.



*Okay, got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Shower. A long, long shower.


*This may happen. 
Or, who knows... maybe I'll figure 
out a way to get in (and out!)
of that tub.*


----------



## fallonkendra

I was just updating my long abandoned Disneyland trip report over on this side of the boards, and noticed this - how did I not know about this?! And I'm already 32 pages behind?


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> Yes. Even more so.
> The difference will be dramatic.
> And unsettling.
> 
> At least for me.


Dramatic and unsettling. That's just a day in the life for me, my friend


----------



## Mac Brew

pkondz said:


> *Well, I suddenly find myself
> with some.
> I threw my back out yesterday
> and today I'm pretty much
> stuck in bed.
> 
> I did manage to get vertical
> for a little bit,
> but I hate doing it as
> the screaming bothers the dogs.*



 Hi Pkondz
      You have my  sympthony there's nothing worse than a back that's been thrown out.Problem with backs is how long is it going to last. Hopefully it will be repaired long before your  three week count down is up.Secret is stay ininactive for a we while and let the girls walk the dogs.


----------



## pkondz

fallonkendra said:


> I was just updating my long abandoned Disneyland trip report over on this side of the boards, and noticed this - how did I not know about this?! And I'm already 32 pages behind?


*Because I'm a  Ninja.*

*An old, partially crippled one...*
*But a Ninja.*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Dramatic and unsettling. That's just a day in the life for me, my friend



*So nothing to see here then.*
*Move along!*


----------



## pkondz

Mac Brew said:


> Hi Pkondz
> You have my sympthony there's nothing worse than a back that's been thrown out.



*Thanks, Stuart.*
*It's not been a lot of fun.*
*The screaming is entertaining, though.*



Mac Brew said:


> Problem with backs is how long is it going to last. Hopefully it will be repaired long before your three week count down is up.Secret is stay ininactive for a we while and let the girls walk the dogs.



*I'm thinking I'll be okay by Disney time.*
*Or at least... I'm hoping!*


----------



## pkondz

*Morning, kids. *
*So.... no update yet. *
*Apologies, but I’ve not been able*
*to sit for more than a few minutes*
*and typing while lying on my side*
*ain’t easy or painless. *

*I’m hoping to maybe... maybe!*
*get to it tonight. *
*We’ll see. *
*I ain’t making any promises. *
*Just driving Kay to her orthodontist *
*appointment this a.m. *
*was so much fun!!!*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *True. There was talk of impeachment then!*


That’s about as far as we can take that one 'round here.
Double standards annoy my something mighty, though




“pkondz said:


> *Nah.
> You're only as old as
> you lie to people about.*


Perception is everything…
(doesn't change the physical facts, but still it is everything).




“pkondz said:


> *All true.
> All of it.
> 
> Is that depressing?
> Or gratifying?*


Not sure...
still trying to wrap my head around it being true.
Or is it just a matter of perception again?




“pkondz said:


> *We're obviously not
> very good at listening.
> 
> Now, what did you say?*


What?
Wait...
How'd I get here.
Last I remember, I was talking to some guy in a black suit and now I'm here.

And just where is here?




pkondz said:


> *Morning, kids.
> So.... no update yet.
> Apologies, but I’ve not been able
> to sit for more than a few minutes
> and typing while lying on my side
> ain’t easy or painless. *


Heal up first.
That's far more important.
We'll still be here when you get back.


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That’s about as far as we can take that one 'round here.
> Double standards annoy my something mighty, though


*
Yup... and... yup.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Perception is everything…
> (doesn't change the physical facts, but still it is everything).


*
Lying helps too.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What?
> Wait...
> How'd I get here.
> Last I remember, I was talking to some guy in a black suit and now I'm here.
> 
> And just where is here?


*
I can tell you where it ain't!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Heal up first.
> That's far more important.
> We'll still be here when you get back.


*
Thanks, Rob. *


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> *Apologies, but I’ve not been able
> to sit for more than a few minutes
> and typing while lying on my side
> ain’t easy or painless. *


Apology accepted. Yeah... been there, done that. Best to avoid it, really.



pkondz said:


> *Just driving Kay to her orthodontist
> appointment this a.m.
> was so much fun!!!*


You sure know how to cut loose and have fun! Try to notch it down though... you wouldn't want to overexcite the rest of us now would you?


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Apology accepted. Yeah... been there, done that. Best to avoid it, really.



*Yup. Not fun.

At. All.*



Tracy161 said:


> You sure know how to cut loose and have fun! Try to notch it down though... you wouldn't want to overexcite the rest of us now would you?



*Sorry about that.
I'll try to do something
that'll put you to sleep.

How about I post the next chapter?*


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> How about I post the next chapter?


Only if you are feeling up to it - we want you better before we want a new chapter.


----------



## queenbetsey

Steppesister said:


> Ah...spare time. What a nice novelty.


Right up there with the even rarer novelty of spare cash


----------



## queenbetsey

pkondz said:


> *Well, I suddenly find myself
> with some.
> I threw my back out yesterday
> and today I'm pretty much
> stuck in bed.
> 
> I did manage to get vertical
> for a little bit,
> but I hate doing it as
> the screaming bothers the dogs.*


Ohhhh nooooo... feel better...


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Only if you are feeling up to it - we want you better before we want a new chapter.


*It's actually almost ready.
I have to break it into two
(or three)
because there's too many photos.*


----------



## pkondz

queenbetsey said:


> Right up there with the even rarer novelty of spare cash


*Can you spare a quarter?
Or $500?*


----------



## pkondz

queenbetsey said:


> Ohhhh nooooo... feel better...


*I am!
Nowhere near 100%...

But wayyy better than yesterday.*


----------



## queenbetsey

Getting caught up while watching the World Series..sorry to hear about the back,Ponzi.  Blown out back are a total suck fest.  So get well soon..Lance is in the same boat right now. He trashed his while potting a couple of Disneyland roses....so much sympathy for you


----------



## pkondz

queenbetsey said:


> Getting caught up while watching the World Series..sorry to hear about the back,Ponzi. Blown out back are a total suck fest. So get well soon..



*Thanks Betsey.
It's getting better.
Just.... slowly.*



queenbetsey said:


> Lance is in the same boat right now. He trashed his while potting a couple of Disneyland roses....so much sympathy for you



*Sorry to hear that.
Pass along my best wishes to him.*


----------



## pkondz

*Star Light, Star Bright*

*I hate early mornings.
And when the alarm
screeched in my ear
at 4:30am...

I was really unhappy.


But it didn't last long because...
We were off to La La Land!

For whatever reason,
I had always thought
I'd never get to Los Angeles.
I'd never had any desire
to go to the original
House of the Mouse.
I was quite happy
with Florida, thank you.

There were a few things
I wouldn't mind seeing.
But... I could live without it.

And yet....
I was really excited
to be going there
for the first time.

I got myself ready
and while I waited
for Kay, I snapped
a few crappy photos.






Yeah... It's dark.
It's four freaking thirty!

Which also explains why
the lobby is deserted.
Even the front desk staff
has enough sense
to be asleep!






Kay was thankfully ready
on time and we boarded
our shuttle at 5:30am
for the trip to LAX.


We arrived at the Delta
check in and were
greeted with this sight:






Just.... no.

I hoped the line would
move fairly quickly.
Um.... kinda have a plane
to catch.
These other people
should get out of the way.

Within moments of us arriving,
a gentleman came up offering
curb side check in.
Four people left the line to follow him.
I looked at Kay, she looked at me,
we shrugged and followed the man.

He led our group outside onto the curb
where he took our bags
and checked us in.
We were done in less than five minutes.


Well... that was easy!


And then a thought occurred.
I turned to Kay and said
(jokingly, people... jokingly.)

"What if that was just some
random guy who just stole
our suitcases?"
"Nope." Kay replied.
"He had a nice hat. So he's legit."

Nice to know we're gonna be okay.


We toodled off to security,
sans bags.
I admit that I was a bit
concerned that I'd find
a long, slow line.
But the opposite was true
and we were through security
in no time at all.
Actually, it may have been
the fastest security I'd ever seen.


We now had time to kill,
so I purchased a cheap watch
and ground it under foot
until the glass shattered
and its nervous little tick ceased.

Or....
so I bought a Chai tea latte
and a bagel for Kay
and an OJ for me
and we settled in at our gate
to await the boarding call.


Probably the watch one.


Soon enough, we boarded our craft.
It was my first time on a Boeing 717.
I did like the 2-3 seating.











Obviously I had picked the port side
so we wouldn't have to have
one of us (aka: me)
in the middle seat for a change.

Once we were settled,
Kay mentioned that she
had sore legs.
"Oh?" I said.

I was a bit concerned, though.
We did have some walking
to do later today.

"What's wrong?" I asked.
"My hips and thighs are sore."
She replied.

I was stumped for a second.
But only a second.
I started to grin.

"Rode any horses lately?" I asked.

I was fine, I had made sure
to shift in the saddle
and stretch fairly often.
So I greatly enjoyed
poking fun at her pain.

As a parent, this is gold.
A lesson for all future parents.


She, of course, is not allowed
to mock me when I throw out my back.

This would be cause for grounding.


And who wants to think about
grounding.... in an airplane????


The flight started to taxi
and the attendants started
to do the safety spiel.
Right in the middle of it,
the attendant speaking
interrupted herself to say
"You have to sit down."
Who the heck is dumb enough
to get up when the flight's taxiing?
She started up again but quite soon,
stopped once more and:
"You have to sit down.
The plane can't take off if you're standing."


Some people are too stupid to fly.


And yet... maybe they knew something
that the rest of us didn't.
Once the safety spiel was done
and (presumably) everyone was seated,
the plane came to a stop and shut
down its engines.

The pilot came on the intercom
and announced that due to
LAX restrictions, our departure
time was now 8:02.
(It was 7:31.)
I'd advised many a pilot of EDCTs,
(Expect Departure Clearance Times)
but this was the first time
I was a victim of one.

I didn't like it.


Eventually we got going
and arrived at LAX
about ten after nine.
With the delay and the drinks
we'd had earlier,
we made a bee-line
for the bathrooms.

I hate doing that.

No. Not going to the bathroom.
I mean, not going straight
to the baggage carousel.

I always assume that
if I'm not at the carousel
of hope and despair
when (if) my bags come out
that someone will steal them.

But it turned out to be
perfect timing.
We arrived at the
never ever merry go round
just as our bags came out.
One right after the other.


Awesome.


I love not having to play the
"We got one bag, so the other
is lost" game.



Bags in tow, we headed out
to our rental car.
If memory serves
(it seldom does. It lobs occasionally.
No. Wait. Not lobs... lobotomy. that's it!)

uh..... now I lost my train of thought.
Yup... there goes the caboose.


Okay!
We made it!
We're in LA!!!

There's so much to see!
So much to do!
What's first on the list!

Well...






So sue me.
Everyone needs a hobby.
And, (bonus!) it's Monday!
No danger of it being closed. 

Then again, this is LA, baby!
It probably never closes.

And I was right!
It's open Sundays.
But not on Mondays.



I'm oh for two here.

Now, which way to the beach?


Kay has a small collection
of sand from different beaches,
and I assumed they wouldn't
be closed on Mondays.



I had to pick between
a few, and Venice came out on top.
So that's where we went.

We arrived at the beach
a few minutes after
yet another failed attempt
to procure a poker chip.


Yes. Still traumatized.


I found a parking lot
that charged a flat rate
of $20 for the day.

I had no idea if that was
a lot or a little.

How about we look a bit more?

We drove a bit more
and found parking right at the
beach.
Nine bucks! Much better!
And wayyyy closer, too!

And yet...
I turned away from the beach and went
one street over.

Well, looky here.
Free parking on the street.

Free beats nine buck.
And is a vast improvement
over twenty.
It's like $20 cheaper!


I parked right beside
this nice little path
that led back to the beach.






We strolled along it and in no time
we were feeling sand under our feet.






Kay collected her little jar of sand.
I told her that she had to touch the water.
"You have to touch the Pacific
on this side of the continent."
(We'd been in it, in Hawaii. Still...)
















When she was born, she wasn't like that.
But when she became a teenager,
she had corrective surgery
to attach her phone to her hand.

It's been there ever since.


We peered over at the pier
that appears in one of the
above photos that some of
my peers had apparently
possibly perused.



What? 


We decided to check it out.
No reason, other than it was there.






Kay was very impressed
to see real-life California
surfer dudes.






I was disappointed to not see
Jaws appear and devour one.


We strolled to the end of the pier
where we watched one person
catch a very tiny fish.

Or maybe that was the bait.
Don't think so, though.






We made the trip back down
the pier and headed back
to the car.






Next stop...
Rodeo Drive, baby.






(Get the connection?
Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)


We parked the car in a lot
and hoofed it over to the Drive.

We didn't spend much time here,
but... well...

Okay. Here's what happened.
We walked along a section
of Rodeo Drive;
ogling all the high priced stores.
We found a shop that was advertising
50% off, so we popped in.
Kay found a top she didn't mind.
And hey! It was on sale, so...

$1,560.00


We went back to our car.
Tails between our legs.

I did take photos
of stores I will never shop at, though.
Enjoy.































You get the idea.


Leaving the rich behind us,
we wound our way up
to Hollywood and Highland.
We parked the car
and set out on foot.

And right away, we were among
the stars.

Literally.

And figuratively.

We were both hungry and had
a destination in mind,
but as we walked
we passed over a section of
the Hollywood walk of fame.

I must admit, I enjoyed reading
the names as we went.
I recognized almost all of them
(if not all of them,)
but Kay didn't know many of them.


Kids these days.


We had just started out when
she suddenly grabbed my arm.

"Dad!" She urgently hissed. "Look!"






Kay has been in love with Wolverine for a while now.
I offered to take her picture with him,
but she was just happy snapping
this one surreptitiously.

Personally, I think it's a shame
how he's been reduced
to carving the cracks
in the sidewalks.

But whatever pays the bills, I guess.


We left Wolverine to his work,
crossed the street and walked
ten minutes down North Orange Drive to...






Please note the mass of teenagers,
entering juuuuust in front of us.

Kay looks less than impressed.


Once inside....
There was a long line
of people waiting to order,
and another line of people
waiting for their food.






Okay, lady.
Your guy is getting jealous.
Stop looking at me and pay
attention to him.

I get that a lot.


And... You! In the white!
Turn around. Food's behind you.

Seriously though.
Doesn't he remind you of the
Cameron Frye character
from Ferris Bueller's Day Off?






Right?
Am I right?
Tell me whatcha think.
Bonus points.


We ordered our food
and since it was nice out,
we sat outside.

That and there were no free
tables inside.

Once our food was ready,
I brought it to the table
where Kay was waiting.
Or guarding.
Whichever.


Sorry. I was hungry.
I took a bite before
I remembered my TR
writer duties.

So.... oh well.






What were our thoughts of In-N-Out?
For a fast food chain,
it was certainly better than McDonalds.

Mind you, that's not saying much.
It was better than most
fast food chains.
But over all... I've had much better.

Still, I would go back.
But if there was a long line,
I wouldn't wait again.*


*Continued next post*​


----------



## pkondz

*Continued from previous post*​
*Fed and watered,
we headed back up towards
Hollywood Blvd.

We popped into the Roosevelt
just to say we went.
I did take a couple photos,
but none worth posting.

We followed the stars back
towards Grauman's Chinese Theater.






While we were admiring the view,
we were approached by a familiar face.
I recognized him right away!

Now I am not one for collecting
autographs, but I'm not beyond
sneaking a photo or two.

But I also don't want to just shove
my camera in someone's face.
No matter how famous they are.


I don't know if it was because
I didn't bother him, or what the reason was,
but... he struck up a conversation with us.
I was pretty blown away.

He then mentioned that he was going
to be doing some publicity shots
of one of his movies that was going
to be re-released and asked if we'd like
to come along.


Twist my arm!
Of course!


He led us to a building
adjacent to the theatre
and soon we were inside,
hobnobbing with some of
Hollywood's biggest names!

I saw a familiar face
and said hello.
She asked me to sit for a bit
and I asked if it was okay
if Kay took a photo of us
as a keepsake.
She was very happy to accommodate.






Nice lady.
And since I'd just had a burger,
I politely had to decline
her invitation to join her in some breakfast.

I wasn't the only one meeting people.
Kay saw someone she knew
and asked if she could go for a spin
in his convertible.

I did have some reservations,
but I was put at ease when
he said she'd be safe.

I dunno....
I saw this picture in her phone
and it looks like she's pretty taken with him.






We were getting ready to leave
when our host asked if I'd help
with the photo shoot.

I have done some shooting in the past
so assumed he wanted an opinion
on a shot...
But he wanted me in it!


Who was I to say no?


Gotta admit, he knew his stuff.
He directed me, just as he wanted.






The resulting photo is admittedly
a little odd...
But he seemed happy with the result
so I didn't argue.






I gathered up Kay,
who, not unsurprisingly
wasn't keen on leaving,
and headed for the door.

Just before the exit, they had
a little mini-golf area
set up and I saw this guy
constantly missing putts.

I recognized him and decided
to offer him a bit of advice.
What could it hurt?






"Okay, Tiger. Visualize. See the hole?
Now... be the ball. Be the ball, Tiger."

Unfortunately, I think he misheard.
He thought I said "Be the bowel."
And his game's gone to crap ever since.


After leaving the building,
we stopped in front of
the Chinese Theater to look at
the hand and footprints
immortalized there in stone.






Some names I didn't recognize,
some I was quite surprised by.
Some made me sad with the knowledge
that the people who'd placed them
were no longer with us.
I suppose that's the whole point, isn't it?











This next one I was particularly surprised by
and then disappointed with.






Wow! The MGM lion's prints!
How cool is that?
Wait.... MGM 90th?
Hmmm... maybe that part is new, while...
No. "1-22-14" is 2014.

Kinda ruined that one for me.

But I didn't let it stop me
from looking and reminiscing.





















I kinda like how this next one
is shared over two blocks.






















I really enjoyed looking at
the hand and foot prints.
Nostalgia... it's a real thing.


Having seen everything that LA
has to offer...



... we retrieved the car
and headed out to the hotel.
As we began our drive,
the Hollywood sign briefly
came into view between
two buildings.
Kay saw it first.
"Dad!" She called out.
"The Hollywood sign!"
I glanced up just in time
to see it disappear behind
another building.

Kay was disappointed.
It was on her list of things
she wanted to see/do this trip.

"Not to worry." I confidently stated.
"We'll see it again any second now."

And we never did.
It's like it was removed
right after we spotted it.*


*Continued next post*​


----------



## pkondz

*Continued from previous post*​
*Our hotel was only about
ten minutes away.
We arrived at the
Hilton LA/Universal City hotel
and checked in.











Sorry, no exterior shots.

But aren't you excited about seeing
yet another photo of a couple of beds
and a bathtub?

Say yes.
Bonus points....


Our view:






It was still early and even though
we'd already had a full day...
We did have to have supper.
And Universal was right there.........

The Hilton is located within
about a 5 minute walk from the park.
We ambled over.











And wandered down Universal CityWalk.

I wasn't really sure what to expect,
but we really enjoyed it.

We popped into the Harry Potter store
and oohed and ahhed appreciatively.
Lots of feasts for the eyes,
inside and out.





















And speaking of feasts....
We had looked at the offerings available
to us at CityWalk and chose to dine here:






We walked in, and immediately
I fell in love with the décor.






I mean, those paintbrushes!
Just perfect!
I wanted to bring them home.

Of course in my house they'd look stupid...
But I still wanted them.


We were seated immediately,
as there were a few empty tables
when we arrived.
But not long afterwards,
the place filled up and I saw people
leaving or waiting.


Timing is everything.


Our server came and took our
drink orders.
Kay just wanted water
while I ordered a mango smoothie.

Wow! Was that good!

When the waiter returned with our drinks,
we placed our order.

We picked out some appetizers to start.
Chicken pot stickers,






and vegetable spring rolls.






Both were good, although the
spring rolls were possibly
a touch over cooked.
Not enough to worry about, though.

We then each had wonton soup.
Yum!
We both love that
and this did not disappoint.






We unfortunately either miscalculated
our appetites or the size of the dishes.
When the first of our main courses arrived,
we were already starting to feel a bit full.

The scallops and Kay's side of broccoli
came fairly quickly.

(What is wrong with her?
That child ain't right!)






We still had one more dish coming...
and it took a bit longer.

Here is a photo
(albeit, horribly blurry. sorry!)
of the chef preparing our
Peking duck.






I'd never had this before
although I'd heard about it
since Peking (now Beijing) was founded.






How was it?
Well.... truthfully, it's hard to say.
By the time it arrived,
we were both really full!

Hard to really judge a meal
when you really don't want to eat it!
I'll say that if we had been a little less....
greedy, and not ordered so much already,
I think we would've enjoyed it.


While we ate, Kay finished her water.
I asked a passing server for a refill.
Nope!
At least we waited for our water...
And that server just never came back.

Eventually, our own server showed up
and Kay got her water.
She was thirsty and drained it.
The girl whom I had originally asked
finally came back and asked Kay
if she wanted a refill.
Kay said "No thanks."
About a minute later, our server
came back and filled her glass again.

There must be some kind of
weird water hierarchy thing going on there.


Completely stuffed, we waddled
back out into CityWalk.
The place is really pretty at night.
















We popped back into the Potter store
where Kay bought some Pottery.
She bought the complete set
of books.
She'd read them, but had borrowed
from a friend.
She wanted the set
and she wanted it from here.

So she did.

I only purchased a wheelbarrow
so that Kay could push my
over-full bulk back to the hotel.

That's why you have kids you know.
Free labour.
And when I say free,
I mean not including
the roughly quarter million dollars
that you'll spend raising them.

Ingrates. Shoulda stuck to dogs.

Sled dogs! They could pull the wheelbarrow.

Hmmm.... future trip planning....


One way or another, we finally got to our rooms
where we both collapsed and promptly passed out.


Contest

Some of you had no idea what "Bo knows"
was all about.
Bo Jackson was a pro football
and pro baseball player
who did a very popular
(and parodied) ad for Nike.
You can watch it here:





And for those of you who
had trouble "seeing it":






If you don't have horsepower,
you don't have airplanes
that can get off the ground.

Just sayin'.


Answers to previous questions:
1. We have an early flight.
So.... what time do we get up?
Answer: 4:30
Nailed it - 30, +/-15 20,  +/- 30 - 15, +/- 60 - 10

2. Security.
Fast? Slow? Average?
Answer: Fast - 15 points.

3. Flight.
On time? Delayed?
Answer: Delayed - 10 points.

4. LA. Harley Davidson attempt #2.
Nothing? Poker chip? Chip & T-shirt?
Answer: Nothing - 15 points.

5. Which way to the beach?
We go to one.
Santa Monica? Venice? Hermosa?
Answer: Venice - 10 points.

6. Which Marvel character
(that Kay's in love with)
do we see?
Iron man? Thor? Wolverine?
Answer: Wolverine - 10 points.

7. We go for burgers. Where?
In-N-Out? Shake shack? Slater's 50/50?
Answer: In-N-Out - 10 points.

8. We see the Hollywood sign.
How long do we spend looking?
about: (pick the closest)
1-5 seconds? 1-5 minutes? 1-5 hours?
Answer: 1-5 seconds - 15 points.

9. What's for dinner?
Mexican? Burgers? Chinese?
Answer: Chinese - 15 points.

10. We told Kay we'd pay for
one souvenir. What does she get?
Clothes? Books? Candy?
Answer: Books - 15 points.


QueenJen - 5:15, fast, on time, chip, Santa Monica, Thor, Slaters, seconds, Mexican, clothes, bo, saw it - 70 points.
DonnaBeeGood - 6:15, average, delayed, chip & shirt, Venice, Wolverine, shake, minutes, Chinese, clothes, bo, saw it - 75 points.
MeghanEmily - 4:30, fast, delayed, chip & shirt, Venice, Wolverine, shake, seconds, Chinese, books, bo - 140 points. (It's like you were there!)
Canadian Harmony - 6:30, fast, on time, chip & shirt, Venice, Thor, In N Out, seconds, Mexican, candy, bo - 60 points.
Curiouser&curiouser! - 7:00, fast, on time, chip, Venice, Thor, shake, minutes, Chinese, books, bo - 65 points.
Mrs T 2009 - 6:45, fast, on time, chip, Venice, Thor, shake, minutes, Chinese, clothes, bo - 50 points.
Mac Brew - 5:00, slow, delayed, chip & shirt, Venice, Thor, In N Out, seconds, Mexican, clothes, bo - 55 points.
vamassey1 - 5:00, average, on time, chip & shirt, Venice, Iron Man, In N Out, minutes, Mexican, books, bo, saw it - 80 points.
Crashbeckycoot - 5:30, fast, on time, chip & shirt, Santa Monica, Thor, shake, seconds, Mexican, clothes, bo - 50 points.
afwdwfan - 7:00, average, on time, chip, Santa Monica, Thor, slaters, seconds, Mexican, books, bo, saw it - 60 points.
franandaj - 4:45, average, delayed, chip & shirt, Santa Monica, Thor, shake, seconds, Mexican, clothes, bo, saw it - 65 points.
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 6:00, fast, on time, chip & shirt, Venice, Wolverine, In N Out, seconds, Chinese, books, bo, saw it - 120 points.
Kiotzu - 4:30, fast, on time, chip & shirt, Santa Monica, Thor, In N Out, seconds, Mexican, books - 85 points.
rndmr2 - 5:00, fast, on time, chip & shirt, Venice, Wolverine, In N Out, seconds, Mexican, books, saw it - 110 points.
mustinjourney - 5:30, fast, on time, chip & shirt, Venice, Thor, In N Out, minutes, Mexican, clothes, bo, saw it - 75 points.
Steppesister - 4:45, fast, on time, chip & shirt, Venice, Thor, In N Out, seconds, Chinese, books, bo, saw it - 130 points.
queenbetsey - 6:30, average, on time, chip & shirt, Santa Monica, Thor, In N Out, seconds, Mexican, books, saw it - 60 points.
Terra Nova guy - 5:20, fast, on time, poker chip, Hermosa, Wolverine, Slaters, seconds, Chinese, clothes, bo, saw it - 95 points.
CyndiLouWho - 5:00, fast, on time, chip & shirt, Venice, Wolverine, In N Out, seconds, Mexican, books, bo - 100 points.
Captain_Oblivious - 6:00, slow, on time, poker chip, Santa Monica, Thor, Slaters, seconds, clothes, bo, saw it - 35 points.
lisaviolet - 5:00, fast, on time, nothing, Venice, Thor, In-N-Out, seconds, Mexican, candy, Bo - 90 points.
juniorbugman - 6:00, average, on time, chip & shirt, Venice, Thor, In N Out, seconds, Mexican, books, bo, saw it - 80 points.
Princess Leia - 4:45, fast, on time, chip & shirt, Venice, Thor, In N Out, minutes, Chinese, books, bo, saw it - 115 points.
Chrystmasangel - 5:00, fast, on time, chip & shirt, Venice, Iron Man, shake, seconds, Mexican, books, bo, saw it - 100 points.

Bonus:
Did you see it?
(pkondz air, horsepower division - 20 points.)

Also bonus points for:
Bo knows - 10 points.


As usual, if I've made any mistakes,
either above or below, let me know.

Score
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 375
MeghanEmily - 365
Steppesister - 360
CyndiLouWho - 330
Princess Leia - 325
Chrystmasangel - 320
rndmr2 - 305
Terra Nova guy - 305
mustinjourney - 300
vamassey1 - 300
QueenJen - 295
Captain_Oblivious - 285
juniorbugman - 285
franandaj - 270
Mac Brew - 270
Mrs T 2009 - 255
DonnaBeeGood - 250
Curiouser&curiouser! - 245
Kiotzu - 235
lisaviolet - 205
Canadian Harmony - 200
afwdwfan - 175
natebenma - 135
chunkymonkey - 125
SoccerDogWithEars - 125
Crashbeckycoot - 105
orangecats2 - 80
queenbetsey - 60
Jaina - 55
cindianne320 - 50
irene_dsc - 10

Questions next round:

1. We do actually go to Universal.
Do we:
a. purchase ($70 each)
Front of the Line passes?
b. Or do we do rope drop?
c. Or both?

2. What's our first ride?
a. Flight of the Hippogriff
b. Forbidden Journey
c. Shrek 4D
d. The Simpsons Ride

3. What happens on the ride?
a. Drink spills on Kay.
b. Kid throws up.
c. Ride breaks down.
d. Lose my hat.

4. Which (if any) of the following
do we see? (Pick up to 3)
a. Studio Tour
b. Special Effects Show
c. WaterWorld
d. Animal Actors.
e. Walking Dead Attraction
(Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
Deductions for every wrong answer.

5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
It's a fairly obvious one,
so no clues... except that one.
Okay... and it's more than $20.
But that's it!

6. Which one of the following
do we not ride?
a. Flight of the Hippogriff
b. King Kong 360 3-D
c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.

7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride

8. Butter Beer.
Yeah, we try it.
It comes in frozen and non.
Which do we try?
a. Frozen
b. Not frozen
c. Both

9 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
b. The Simpsons Ride
c. Flight of the Hippogriff
d. Shrek 4D

10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
b. Jurassic Café
c. Plaza Grill
d. Krusty Burger

11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
a. Yes.
b. No.
c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
d. No. But I lie a lot.


Bonus: Did you see it?
Of course you did.
But did you see the other one?
PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions.

Coming up: The Happiest Place*


*Chapter 6. In a Hot Dense State*​


----------



## pkondz

*There.
That should keep you busy
for a minute or two.*


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

I sure hope your back is feeling better. Do you think that not working a bajillion hours each week would help?



pkondz said:


> And I was right!
> It's open Sundays.
> But _not_ on Mondays.



Seriously? Ugh.



pkondz said:


> Next stop...
> Rodeo Drive, baby.





pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)










pkondz said:


> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.



Meh - I've never actually seen the entire movie... *nerd*



pkondz said:


> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?
> 
> Say yes.
> Bonus points....



Yaaasssss - the start of another beautiful escape from real life...



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 
> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?



b



pkondz said:


> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride



b



pkondz said:


> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.



b



pkondz said:


> 3. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.



a, d, and e



pkondz said:


> 4. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!



a wand from Ollivander's



pkondz said:


> 5. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.



d, because of your back?



pkondz said:


> 6. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride



c - super fun! I got air last time that I rode it, and I am not a lightweight...



pkondz said:


> 7. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both



Frozen, I hope. I won't even share it anymore, it's so good frozen!



pkondz said:


> 8. Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D



c - but I thought it was cute



pkondz said:


> 9. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger



d



pkondz said:


> 0. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.



b - fun without penalty for bad grades!


----------



## rndmr2

pkondz said:


> Next stop...
> Rodeo Drive, baby.





pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)


-------------------Yep, Great Movie! 



pkondz said:


> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.


------------Definitely looks like him



pkondz said:


> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?  Say yes.
> Bonus points....


  YES! 



pkondz said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> *c. Or both?*
> 
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> *b. Forbidden Journey*
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> *d. Lose my hat.*
> 
> 3. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> *d. Animal Actors.*
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.
> 
> 4. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!-----------------------------a Harry Potter Wand
> 
> 5. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> *d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.*
> 
> 
> 6. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> *c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride*
> 
> 
> 7. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> *c. Both*
> 
> 8. Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> *b. The Simpsons Ride*
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D
> 
> 9. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> *b. Jurassic Café*
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger
> 
> 10. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> *b. No.*
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the _other_ one?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.----------PM Sent


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> Within moments of us arriving,
> a gentleman came up offering
> curb side check in.
> Four people left the line to follow him.
> I looked at Kay, she looked at me,
> we shrugged and followed the man.
> 
> He led our group outside onto the curb
> where he took our bags
> and checked us in.
> We were done in less than five minutes.
> 
> 
> Well... _that_ was easy!



Wait, what?? This is a thing!? How easy was that?!



pkondz said:


> "What if that was just some
> random guy who just stole
> our suitcases?"
> "Nope." Kay replied.
> "He had a nice hat. So he's legit."



Kay knows what's up!!



pkondz said:


> "What's wrong?" I asked.
> "My hips and thighs are sore."
> She replied.
> 
> I was stumped for a second.
> But only a second.
> I started to grin.
> 
> "Rode any horses lately?" I asked.



 Oh my gosh!! I can remember those days, after not riding for a long time, and then you go for a ride and wake up the next morning...and suddenly discover muscles you forgot you had...uggh. Poor Kay! ...but also...



pkondz said:


> She started up again but quite soon,
> stopped once more and:
> "You have to sit down.
> The plane can't take off if you're standing."
> 
> 
> Some people are too stupid to fly.



This deserves a #facepalm
Uggh.
I'm sure they're also the same folks who try to get their carryons down when taxiing back to the airport after the flight.



pkondz said:


> uh..... now I lost my train of thought.
> Yup... there goes the caboose.



I was searching for a GIF for the "train of thought" from Pixar's Inside Out to post here, but when I search it this was one of the first things that came up, and I thought it was WAY better, so...you're welcome:








pkondz said:


> Then again, this is LA, baby!
> It probably _never _closes.
> 
> And I was right!
> It's open Sundays.
> But _not_ on Mondays.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm oh for two here.



Wait...what?!??? NO!! JUST NO!! I refuse to believe this!! 



pkondz said:


> We arrived at the beach
> a few minutes after
> yet another failed attempt
> to procure a poker chip.
> 
> 
> Yes. Still traumatized.



I can't believe this is a thing.



pkondz said:


> When she was born, she wasn't like that.
> But when she became a teenager,
> she had corrective surgery
> to attach her phone to her hand.
> 
> It's been there ever since.



What a sad case. Maybe you should start a crowd-funding campaign for her ongoing treatment. It's devastating how many teenagers are afflicted. 



pkondz said:


> I was disappointed to not see
> Jaws appear and devour one.




Surfers? No shark attacks? Boring!!



pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)



I don't. Probably because I'm a wee babe.



pkondz said:


> Kay has been in love with Wolverine for a while now.
> I offered to take her picture with him,
> but she was just happy snapping
> this one surreptitiously.
> 
> Personally, I think it's a shame
> how he's been reduced
> to carving the cracks
> in the sidewalks.
> 
> But whatever pays the bills, I guess.



Omg cool! Kay must have been so psyched!!
Unfortunate that Wolverine's true capacity and talent isn't being utilized. 



pkondz said:


> Please note the mass of teenagers,
> entering juuuuust in front of us.
> 
> Kay looks less than impressed.



Ugh. Teenagers. Worst lot imaginable!



pkondz said:


> Okay, lady.
> Your guy is getting jealous.
> Stop looking at _me_ and pay
> attention to him.
> 
> I get that a lot.



I'm sure! Must be hard to be such a chick magnet.



pkondz said:


> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.



Same blank expression, different haircut.



pkondz said:


> I dunno....
> I saw this picture in her phone
> and it looks like she's pretty taken with him.







pkondz said:


> Unfortunately, I think he misheard.
> He thought I said "Be the _bowel._"
> And his game's gone to crap ever since.



This is one of your best (worst?) dad jokes yet. *applauds*



pkondz said:


> "Dad!" She called out.
> "The Hollywood sign!"
> I glanced up just in time
> to see it disappear behind
> another building.
> 
> Kay was disappointed.
> It was on her list of things
> she wanted to see/do this trip.
> 
> "Not to worry." I confidently stated.
> "We'll see it again any second now."
> 
> And we never did.
> It's like it was removed
> right after we spotted it.




Poor Kay! Poor you! 
Weird.



pkondz said:


> Our hotel was only about
> ten minutes away.
> We arrived at the
> Hilton LA/Universal City hotel
> and checked in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no exterior shots.
> 
> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?
> 
> Say yes.
> Bonus points....



YES!!
Nice digs. 



pkondz said:


> I mean, those paintbrushes!
> Just perfect!
> I wanted to bring them home.
> 
> Of course in my house they'd look stupid...
> But I still wanted them.



Not if you take the rest of the stuff, too. Then you can redecorate the whole house and they'll look right at home there.



pkondz said:


> Completely stuffed, we waddled
> back out into CityWalk.
> The place is really pretty at night.



 Oooh pretty! Almost rivals WDW's Tomorrowland at night...



pkondz said:


> And for those of you who
> had trouble "seeing it":



Oooh! I think I get it now! Ok, I'll have to attempt this, too.



pkondz said:


> MeghanEmily - 4:30, fast, delayed, chip & shirt, Venice, Wolverine, shake, seconds, Chinese, books, bo - 140 points. (It's like you were there!)



...maybe I was.

Suddenly I'm a much creepier friend than you expected!! 



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 
> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.
> 
> 3. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.
> 
> 4. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!
> 
> 5. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.
> 
> 6. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
> 
> 7. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both
> 
> 8. Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D
> 
> 9. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger
> 
> 10. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.



1. b
2. b
3. c
3. (the second #3??) None. I'm scared of deductions.
4. Obvious?? You're over-estimating my abilities here! Ok...um...Universal sweatshirt. Or Harry Potter robes. Or Harry Potter sweatshirt? Or Universal robes? ...uh, I'll just go with sweatshirt.
5. c
6. c
7. c
8. d
9. d
10. b (Because I'm doing so well! Which never happens with these kinds of things! ...and now I've jinxed myself, so my answer is about to change...)


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> I sure hope your back is feeling better. Do you think that not working a bajillion hours each week would help?



*Funny you should mention that.
It did go out right after
I worked a double midnight.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Seriously? Ugh.



*Seriously.
And yes.... ugh.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


>







DonnaBeeGood said:


> Meh - I've never actually seen the entire movie... *nerd*



*Hey! Who you calling a nerd????


Well.... yeah. Okay.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Yaaasssss - the start of another beautiful escape from real life...



*This is true. *



DonnaBeeGood said:


> b
> 
> b
> 
> b
> 
> a, d, and e
> 
> a wand from Ollivander's
> 
> d, because of your back?
> 
> c - super fun! I got air last time that I rode it, and I am not a lightweight...
> 
> Frozen, I hope. I won't even share it anymore, it's so good frozen!
> 
> c - but I thought it was cute
> 
> d
> 
> b - fun without penalty for bad grades!



*All noted!*


----------



## pkondz

rndmr2 said:


> -------------------Yep, Great Movie!



*It is!*



rndmr2 said:


> ------------Definitely looks like him



*Right????*



rndmr2 said:


> YES!



* Okay!*



rndmr2 said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> *c. Or both?*
> 
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> *b. Forbidden Journey*
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> *d. Lose my hat.*
> 
> 3. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> *d. Animal Actors.*
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.
> 
> 4. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!-----------------------------a Harry Potter Wand
> 
> 5. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> *d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.*
> 
> 
> 6. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> *c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride*
> 
> 
> 7. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> *c. Both*
> 
> 8. Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> *b. The Simpsons Ride*
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D
> 
> 9. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> *b. Jurassic Café*
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger
> 
> 10. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> *b. No.*
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.



*All noted!*



rndmr2 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the _other_ one?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.----------PM Sent



*Got it!*


----------



## CyndiLouWho

I'll answer now before I forget and because I'm stuck at home with a broken wrist, doing nothing 


pkondz said:


> Get the connection



Pretty Woman. Mistake. Huge mistake. Or something like that


pkondz said:


> Cameron


You're right. Looks like Cameron 

1.rope drop
2. Forbidden Journey 
3. A, D, E
4. A wand
5. King Kong
6. Jurassic Park 
7. Both. At least frozen, because it was hot that week. 
8. Simpsons
9. Plaza Grill
10. No. 

Sending pm


----------



## Canadian Harmony

We're headed to Universal this trip too, so thank you for the Universal City Walk photos. We were thinking of the Hard Rock Café for our dinner, but that Chinese place looks yummy!

bonus: I don't get the connection. Some nose and general face shape but has less of a dazed look on his face than the actor in the photo. Yes.

My answers are in *BOLD*.

1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
Do we:
a. purchase ($70 each)
Front of the Line passes?
b. Or do we do rope drop?
c. Or *both*?

2. What's our first ride?
a. *Flight of the Hippogriff*
b. Forbidden Journey
c. Shrek 4D
d. The Simpsons Ride

3. What happens on the ride?
a. Drink spills on Kay.
b. Kid throws up.
c. *Ride breaks down*.
d. Lose my hat.

4. Which (if any) of the following
do we see? (Pick up to 3)
a. *Studio Tour*
b. Special Effects Show
c. WaterWorld
d. *Animal Actors*.
e. *Walking Dead Attraction*
(Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.

5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
It's a fairly obvious one,
so no clues... except that one.
Okay... and it's more than $20.
But that's it! *A wand!*

6. Which one of the following
do we _not_ ride?
a. Flight of the Hippogriff
b. *King Kong 360 3-D*
c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.

7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
a. *Jurassic Park - The Ride*
b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride

8. Butter Beer.
Yeah, we try it.
It comes in frozen and non.
Which do we try?
a. Frozen
b. Not frozen
c. *Both*

89 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
b. *The Simpsons Ride*
c. Flight of the Hippogriff
d. Shrek 4D

10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
b. Jurassic Café
c. Plaza Grill
d. *Krusty Burger*

11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
a. Yes.
b. *No.*
c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
d. No. But I lie a lot.


Bonus: Did you see it?
Of course you did.
But did you see the _other_ one?
PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions. *PM on the way!*


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> I was _really_ unhappy.



Aw, poor baby. But, I"ve never known anyone who was unhappy about getting closer to a Disney trip. 



pkondz said:


> But it didn't last long because...
> We were off to La La Land!



There we go! 



pkondz said:


> Kay was thankfully ready
> on time







pkondz said:


> Within moments of us arriving,
> a gentleman came up offering
> curb side check in.
> Four people left the line to follow him.
> I looked at Kay, she looked at me,
> we shrugged and followed the man.



This is a also a no-brainer. 



pkondz said:


> He led our group outside onto the curb
> where he took our bags
> and checked us in.
> We were done in less than five minutes.



See? 



pkondz said:


> "He had a nice hat. So he's legit."



Seems legit!



pkondz said:


> But the opposite was true
> and we were through security
> in no time at all.
> Actually, it may have been
> the fastest security I'd ever seen.



Because Delta was holding everyone hostage at their check-in desk. 



pkondz said:


> It was my first time on a Boeing 717.
> I did like the 2-3 seating.



Not been on one yet, and can't wait! 



pkondz said:


> Obviously I had picked the port side
> so we wouldn't have to have
> one of us (aka: me)
> in the middle seat for a change.



This is an even bigger no-brainer. 



pkondz said:


> So I greatly enjoyed
> poking fun at her pain.



This. 

This is a parent's dream come true. 



pkondz said:


> Some people are too stupid to fly.



I hope I'm not one. 

Oh. You meant as a passenger. 



pkondz said:


> the plane came to a stop and shut
> down its engines.



Nice. 



Not. 



pkondz said:


> I'd advised many a pilot of EDCTs,
> (Expect Departure Clearance Times)
> but this was the first time
> I was a victim of one.
> 
> I didn't like it.



I think this is called Karma. 



pkondz said:


> I'm oh for two here.



Dang. This is not a good CTR.

(Chip track record)



pkondz said:


> I had to pick between
> a few, and Venice came out on top.
> So that's where we went.



Not my fave, but respectable. 



pkondz said:


> Free beats nine buck.
> And is a _vast_ improvement
> over twenty.



But free is better with choco. 



pkondz said:


>



Phone pano? or 

umm, how did you do this?



pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)



'fraid not. 



pkondz said:


> but Kay didn't know many of them.
> 
> 
> Kids these days.



Just... how? 



pkondz said:


> Okay, lady.
> Your guy is getting jealous.
> Stop looking at _me_ and pay
> attention to him.
> 
> I get that a lot.







pkondz said:


> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.



Yes!! Totally!! good call!


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


>



Awww, I love this one. Very classy!



pkondz said:


>




And this one is just funny!



pkondz said:


> The resulting photo is admittedly
> a little odd...
> But he seemed happy with the result
> so I didn't argue.



Odd is a good descriptor. 



pkondz said:


> Unfortunately, I think he misheard.
> He thought I said "Be the _bowel._"
> And his game's gone to crap ever since.







pkondz said:


> This next one I was particularly surprised by
> and then disappointed with.








pkondz said:


> I really enjoyed looking at
> the hand and foot prints.
> Nostalgia... it's a real thing.



I certainly is.


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?
> 
> Say yes.
> Bonus points....



Sure.  errr YES! (Can't risk the points by not following exact instructions!)



pkondz said:


> Of course in my house they'd look stupid...
> But I still wanted them.



They are kinda cool, in an AoA sort of way.



pkondz said:


> Timing is everything.



In most things in life, in fact.



pkondz said:


>



Where's that throw up emoji?



pkondz said:


>



Is that the liver on top?



pkondz said:


> She wanted the set
> and she wanted it from here.
> 
> So she did.



Of course she did.



pkondz said:


> I only purchased a wheelbarrow
> so that Kay could push my
> over-full bulk back to the hotel.



We go with the rule, buy what you can pay for AND carry. If either parameter isn't met, you can't.



pkondz said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?
> 
> Both
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride
> 
> B
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.
> 
> B
> 
> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.
> 
> a, d and e.
> 
> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!
> 
> wand
> 
> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.
> 
> c
> 
> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
> 
> c
> 
> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both
> 
> both
> 
> 89 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D
> 
> 
> D
> 
> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger
> 
> Suds
> 
> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.
> 
> 
> B, still in the top 3.
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the _other_ one?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



expand

Pm coming.


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

pkondz said:


> Hey! Who you calling a nerd????
> 
> 
> Well.... yeah. Okay.



Sorry, I was actually referring to myself - not even cool enough to see the trendy movies.


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Wait, what?? This is a thing!? How easy was that?!



*Very! And... apparently it is a thing!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Kay knows what's up!!







MeghanEmily said:


> Oh my gosh!! I can remember those days, after not riding for a long time, and then you go for a ride and wake up the next morning...and suddenly discover muscles you forgot you had...uggh. Poor Kay! ...but also...



*I enjoyed her pain.*



MeghanEmily said:


> This deserves a #facepalm
> Uggh.
> I'm sure they're also the same folks who try to get their carryons down when taxiing back to the airport after the flight.



*In an earlier TR,
we had a woman bolt for the front
of the plane....
While it was still rolling at high
speed after landing...

With an attendant in hot pursuit.*



MeghanEmily said:


> I was searching for a GIF for the "train of thought" from Pixar's Inside Out to post here, but when I search it this was one of the first things that came up, and I thought it was WAY better, so...you're welcome:



* Thanks!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Wait...what?!??? NO!! JUST NO!! I refuse to believe this!!





MeghanEmily said:


> I can't believe this is a thing.



* I was not very happy about it.

But.... guess who'll try again some day?*



MeghanEmily said:


> What a sad case. Maybe you should start a crowd-funding campaign for her ongoing treatment. It's devastating how many teenagers are afflicted.



*It's awful.
If you look around, you can see them
gathering in self-remorse groups.
So sad... they all congregate together
and bow their heads in sadness.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Surfers? No shark attacks? Boring!!



*Right????*



MeghanEmily said:


> I don't. Probably because I'm a wee babe.



*Ah.
Go watch Pretty Woman.
You won't be sorry.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Omg cool! Kay must have been so psyched!!
> Unfortunate that Wolverine's true capacity and talent isn't being utilized.



*Or.... is it?*



MeghanEmily said:


> Ugh. Teenagers. Worst lot imaginable!



*Lock em all up until they're growed up!

Actually... they'd probably like that.
More time to be on the phone.*



MeghanEmily said:


> I'm sure! Must be hard to be such a chick magnet.



*It's a cross I must bear.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Same blank expression, different haircut.



*Yup. Good observation.*



MeghanEmily said:


> This is one of your best (worst?) dad jokes yet. *applauds*



*I'm here all week.
Try the veal.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Poor Kay! Poor you!
> Weird.



*"Where did it go? It was right there!"*



MeghanEmily said:


> YES!!
> Nice digs.



*Thanks!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Not if you take the rest of the stuff, too. Then you can redecorate the whole house and they'll look right at home there.



*Good point.
I'll go back with a moving van.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Oooh pretty! Almost rivals WDW's Tomorrowland at night...



*The key word there being "almost".*



MeghanEmily said:


> Oooh! I think I get it now! Ok, I'll have to attempt this, too.







MeghanEmily said:


> ...maybe I was.
> 
> Suddenly I'm a much creepier friend than you expected!!










MeghanEmily said:


> 1. b
> 2. b
> 3. c
> 3. (the second #3??) None. I'm scared of deductions.
> 4. Obvious?? You're over-estimating my abilities here! Ok...um...Universal sweatshirt. Or Harry Potter robes. Or Harry Potter sweatshirt? Or Universal robes? ...uh, I'll just go with sweatshirt.
> 5. c
> 6. c
> 7. c
> 8. d
> 9. d
> 10. b (Because I'm doing so well! Which never happens with these kinds of things! ...and now I've jinxed myself, so my answer is about to change...)



*All noted!
(And fixed the two #3's. )*


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> I'll answer now before I forget and because I'm stuck at home with a broken wrist, doing nothing



*You didn't have to do that
just so you could read this.
I'm so flattered, though.





Seriously... Oh, no!
What happened??*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Pretty Woman. Mistake. Huge mistake. Or something like that



*That was a bit later.
At this point, Kit says:
"Rodeo drive, baby."*



CyndiLouWho said:


> You're right. Looks like Cameron







CyndiLouWho said:


> 1.rope drop
> 2. Forbidden Journey
> 3. A, D, E
> 4. A wand
> 5. King Kong
> 6. Jurassic Park
> 7. Both. At least frozen, because it was hot that week.
> 8. Simpsons
> 9. Plaza Grill
> 10. No.



*All noted. 
But you missed this one @CyndiLouWho :

3. What happens on the ride?
a. Drink spills on Kay.
b. Kid throws up.
c. Ride breaks down.
d. Lose my hat.*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Sending pm



*Got it!*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> In an earlier TR,
> we had a woman bolt for the front
> of the plane....
> While it was still rolling at high
> speed after landing...
> 
> With an attendant in hot pursuit.



ARgghhH! I hate when people do this. Though for once it would make me smile for them to fall down and experience the consequences of their actions...That probably sounded kind of messed-up...but it would.



pkondz said:


> It's awful.
> If you look around, you can see them
> gathering in self-remorse groups.
> So sad... they all congregate together
> and bow their heads in sadness.



One of the saddest conditions of our time. 



pkondz said:


> Ah.
> Go watch Pretty Woman.
> You won't be sorry.



Oh, I know I've seen this movie at least once...perhaps in a gender studies class...apparently it didn't leave enough of an effect...I'll have to go back and re-watch.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> You didn't have to do that
> just so you could read this.
> I'm so flattered, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously... Oh, no!
> What happened??


Slipped on newly mopped floor at work.  They won't let back to work until cast is off 



pkondz said:


> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.


C breaks down


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> I hate early mornings.
> And when the alarm
> screeched in my ear
> at 4:30am...










pkondz said:


> For whatever reason,
> I had always thought
> I'd never get to Los Angeles.
> I'd never had any desire
> to go to the original
> House of the Mouse.



Really?  I never would have expected that.



pkondz said:


> We arrived at the Delta
> check in and were
> greeted with this sight:



Oh, come on!  Why are all of these people up so early?



pkondz said:


> "What if that was just some
> random guy who just stole
> our suitcases?"
> "Nope." Kay replied.
> "He had a nice hat. So he's legit."



 Very reassuring.



pkondz said:


> We now had time to kill,
> so I purchased a cheap watch
> and ground it under foot
> until the glass shattered
> and its nervous little tick ceased.



And suddenly, everything around you froze in place.



pkondz said:


> so I bought a Chai tea latte



I went on a tour of the Ben & Jerry's factory way back when.  Part of the appeal of it was that they give you free ice cream samples at the end of the tour.  Only problem was, they chose the flavor.  We got to try the Chai tea latte smoothie.

It tasted like pumpkin pie ice cream. 



pkondz said:


> Obviously I had picked the port side
> so we wouldn't have to have
> one of us (aka: me)
> in the middle seat for a change.



Veteran move, right there.



pkondz said:


> "What's wrong?" I asked.
> "My hips and thighs are sore."
> She replied.
> 
> I was stumped for a second.
> But only a second.
> I started to grin.
> 
> "Rode any horses lately?" I asked.



 That'll do it!



pkondz said:


> As a parent, this is gold.
> A lesson for all future parents.



(furiously scribbling notes)



pkondz said:


> She, of course, is not allowed
> to mock me when I throw out my back.
> 
> This would be cause for grounding.



Well, sure.  That's just mean.



pkondz said:


> Right in the middle of it,
> the attendant speaking
> interrupted herself to say
> "You have to sit down."
> Who the heck is dumb enough
> to get up when the flight's taxiing?
> She started up again but quite soon,
> stopped once more and:
> "You have to sit down.
> The plane can't take off if you're standing."
> 
> 
> Some people are too stupid to fly.



  Aw, but I was going to pretend I was surfing as the plane took off...



pkondz said:


> I'd advised many a pilot of EDCTs,
> (Expect Departure Clearance Times)
> but this was the first time
> I was a victim of one.



I'm not really sure what that is, but it sounds bad if it makes you that late.



pkondz said:


> uh..... now I lost my train of thought.
> Yup... there goes the caboose.



Bye, brain!  Nice knowing ya!



pkondz said:


> And I was right!
> It's open Sundays.
> But _not_ on Mondays.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm oh for two here.



I'm actually impressed.  They figured out a way to avoid Mondays.



pkondz said:


> Kay has a small collection
> of sand from different beaches,
> and I assumed they wouldn't
> be closed on Mondays.



You know what happens when you assume...



pkondz said:


> Well, looky here.
> Free parking on the street.
> 
> Free beats nine buck.
> And is a _vast_ improvement
> over twenty.
> It's like $20 cheaper!



Hang on...

(subtract nine...carry the one..square root of the third multiple exponential...)

Ok, math checks out.  Carry on.



pkondz said:


> When she was born, she wasn't like that.
> But when she became a teenager,
> she had corrective surgery
> to attach her phone to her hand.
> 
> It's been there ever since.







pkondz said:


> We peered over at the pier
> that appears in one of the
> above photos that some of
> my peers had apparently
> possibly perused.



Peerless pier perusal perpetrated perfectly.



pkondz said:


> We decided to check it out.
> No reason, other than it was there.



I've heard this is why some people climb mountains.



pkondz said:


> I was disappointed to not see
> Jaws appear and devour one.



 You and me both.  Could we at least get some piranha, or a giant octopus?



pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)



Sadly...I do not.  I will go hang my head in shame now.



pkondz said:


> We found a shop that was advertising
> 50% off, so we popped in.
> Kay found a top she didn't mind.
> And hey! It was on sale, so...
> 
> $1,560.00





Did it come with a jacuzzi in it?



pkondz said:


> I did take photos
> of stores I will never shop at, though.
> Enjoy.



"Van Cleef & Arpels"?  Ok, they're just making stuff up now.  I bet there's not even anything in there, just a box to drop money in.



pkondz said:


> Personally, I think it's a shame
> how he's been reduced
> to carving the cracks
> in the sidewalks.



Poor guy.  Head-slicing business must not be what it used to be.



pkondz said:


> Okay, lady.
> Your guy is getting jealous.
> Stop looking at _me_ and pay
> attention to him.
> 
> I get that a lot.
> 
> 
> And... You! In the white!
> Turn around. Food's _behind_ you.



You're getting a whole lot of stinkeye in that one photo.  What did you say to these people?



pkondz said:


> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.



Yes, I definitely see it!  Do I win?

Anyone?


Anyone?


Bueller?


Bueller?



pkondz said:


> What were our thoughts of In-N-Out?
> For a fast food chain,
> it was certainly better than McDonalds.
> 
> Mind you, that's not saying much.
> It was better than most
> fast food chains.
> But over all... I've had _much_ better.
> 
> Still, I would go back.
> But if there was a long line,
> I wouldn't wait again.



I agree 100%.  Good for a fast-food burger.  Worth a stop.  Not nearly the greatest burgers ever created.  I thought the fries were lousy, too.



pkondz said:


>



Speaking of burgers, did this guy ask her if she knew what they call Quarter Pounders in France?



pkondz said:


>



Hey, why are my gums bleeding?



pkondz said:


> "Okay, Tiger. Visualize. See the hole?
> Now... be the ball. Be the ball, Tiger."
> 
> Unfortunately, I think he misheard.
> He thought I said "Be the _bowel._"
> And his game's gone to crap ever since.





The whole stop in the museum was worth it just for that joke.



pkondz said:


>



There has to be a story behind this one.



pkondz said:


> Having seen everything that LA
> has to offer...



Give or take.



pkondz said:


> And we never did.
> It's like it was removed
> right after we spotted it.



Constant maintenance.  It's like the monorail at WDW, always going down for something.



pkondz said:


> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?
> 
> Say yes.
> Bonus points....



Yes.  Because you made me.



pkondz said:


> It was still early and even though
> we'd already had a full day...
> We _did_ have to have supper.
> And Universal was _right there........._



You'd be stupid NOT to go.



pkondz said:


>



This cracked me up.



pkondz said:


> Of course in my house they'd look stupid...
> But I still wanted them.



Eh, it's your house.  Doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.

Ok, maybe Ruby.



pkondz said:


> The scallops and Kay's side of broccoli
> came fairly quickly.
> 
> (What is _wrong_ with her?
> That child ain't _right!_)



True confession time:

I like broccoli.



pkondz said:


> While we ate, Kay finished her water.
> I asked a passing server for a refill.
> Nope!
> At least we waited for our water...
> And that server just never came back.
> 
> Eventually, our own server showed up
> and Kay got her water.
> She was thirsty and drained it.
> The girl whom I had originally asked
> finally came back and asked Kay
> if she wanted a refill.
> Kay said "No thanks."
> About a minute later, our server
> came back and filled her glass again.



Wow, that's weird.  I wonder what territorial battles are going on behind the scenes with the servers.



pkondz said:


> Completely stuffed, we waddled
> back out into CityWalk.
> The place is really pretty at night.



I can see that!  Nice!



pkondz said:


> We popped back into the Potter store
> where Kay bought some Pottery.



 I gotta steal that term for my daughter.



pkondz said:


> That's why you have kids you know.
> Free labour.
> And when I say free,
> I mean not including
> the roughly quarter million dollars
> that you'll spend raising them.
> 
> Ingrates. Shoulda stuck to dogs.



I look at the labor (or labour) as earning their keep.  Paying me back, if you will.  So far, I'm at a net $248,589.34 loss.



pkondz said:


> Captain_Oblivious - 285



 Somehow I knew that my random-guessing luck wasn't going to hold out forever.



pkondz said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?



I'd say rope drop.  That price seems steep.



pkondz said:


> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride



Forbidden Journey, for the Potter fan.



pkondz said:


> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.



Ride breaks down.



pkondz said:


> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.



Studio Tour and Animal Actors.



pkondz said:


> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!



Gotta be a magic wand.



pkondz said:


> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.



Despicable Me



pkondz said:


> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride



I'll go with Revenge of the Mummy.



pkondz said:


> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both



Both!  One for each of you so you can try them.



pkondz said:


> 89 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D



Transformers--worried about your back, maybe? 



pkondz said:


> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger



Any self-respecting Simpsons fan would go to Krusty Burger.



pkondz said:


> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.



C.

Mostly because I never win these stupid things, because my guesses suck.



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the _other_ one?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



I'll get back to you....


----------



## Mrs T 2009

Rodeo Drive, Baby! Totally get the connection, pretty well, man!

Haha yes! The kid in white resembles Cameron. Especially with that dead pan expression.

YES! Bathtubs and bed! Exciting stuff!

1. both

2 .b. Forbidden Journey

3. c. Ride breaks down.

4. a. Studio Tour
   d. Animal Actors
   e. Walking Dead Attraction

5. wand?

6. b. King Kong 360 3-D

7. a. Jurassic Park - The Ride

8. c. Both

89 d. Shrek 4D

10. d. Krusty Burger

11. b. No.



Bonus: Did you see it?
hard to miss this time....

But did you see the _other_ one?
PM your guess.
       PMing now....


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> Thanks for the photo! He certainly looks happy! So does your DH.



Why yes they do!



pkondz said:


> *Nice bike! Like the colour. *



Thanks, so does he.



pkondz said:


> *Well, I suddenly find myself
> with some.
> I threw my back out yesterday
> and today I'm pretty much
> stuck in bed.
> 
> I did manage to get vertical
> for a little bit,
> but I hate doing it as
> the screaming bothers the dogs.*



I'm so sorry you threw your back out. I have to admit I did laugh about the screaming bothering the dogs. I hope it's much better now.


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> We're headed to Universal this trip too, so thank you for the Universal City Walk photos.



*You're welcome!
Next update... Universal photos.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> We were thinking of the Hard Rock Café for our dinner, but that Chinese place looks yummy!



*I wouldn't say it's the best
or most authentic I've ever had,
but we both liked it.

I'd go again.

But I'd order the duck first!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> bonus: I don't get the connection.



*Go watch Pretty Woman.

Right now.
I'll wait.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Some nose and general face shape but has less of a dazed look on his face than the actor in the photo.



*That's why one got big bucks
and the other is standing in line
at In-N-Out.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Yes.



*Are you sure?*





Canadian Harmony said:


> My answers are in *BOLD*.



*Those are some bold answers.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or *both*?
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. *Flight of the Hippogriff*
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. *Ride breaks down*.
> d. Lose my hat.
> 
> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. *Studio Tour*
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. *Animal Actors*.
> e. *Walking Dead Attraction*
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.
> 
> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it! *A wand!*
> 
> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. *King Kong 360 3-D*
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.
> 
> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. *Jurassic Park - The Ride*
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
> 
> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. *Both*
> 
> 89 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. *The Simpsons Ride*
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D
> 
> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. *Krusty Burger*
> 
> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. *No.*
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.



*All noted!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the _other_ one?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions. *PM on the way!*



*Got it!*


----------



## afwdwfan

pkondz said:


> For whatever reason,
> I had always thought
> I'd never get to Los Angeles.
> I'd never had any desire
> to go to the original
> House of the Mouse.
> I was quite happy
> with Florida, thank you.
> 
> There were a few things
> I wouldn't _mind_ seeing.
> But... I could live without it.
> 
> And yet....
> I was really excited
> to be going there
> for the first time.


I can definitely relate to this one. 

And now, I kind of want to go back.  



pkondz said:


> We arrived at the Delta
> check in and were
> greeted with this sight:


Should have got up at 4.  



pkondz said:


> Probably the watch one.


 Sounds like a lot more fun.  



pkondz said:


> Some people are too stupid to fly.


  And still they let you on a plane.  



pkondz said:


> The pilot came on the intercom
> and announced that due to
> LAX restrictions, our departure
> time was now 8:02.
> (It was 7:31.)






pkondz said:


> I'd advised many a pilot of EDCTs,
> (Expect Departure Clearance Times)
> but this was the first time
> I was a victim of one.
> 
> I didn't like it.










pkondz said:


> No. Not going to the bathroom.
> I mean, not going _straight_
> to the baggage carousel.


What?  How long does it take you to go to the bathroom?  I always hit the restroom up on the way to the baggage carousel and I've never not stood around waiting on the luggage to start coming out.  



pkondz said:


> Then again, this is LA, baby!
> It probably _never _closes.
> 
> And I was right!
> It's open Sundays.
> But _not_ on Mondays.






pkondz said:


> Free beats nine buck.
> And is a _vast_ improvement
> over twenty.
> It's like $20 cheaper!


You're a math wiz.  



pkondz said:


> When she was born, she wasn't like that.
> But when she became a teenager,
> she had corrective surgery
> to attach her phone to her hand.
> 
> It's been there ever since.






pkondz said:


> I was disappointed to not see
> Jaws appear and devour one.


Just can't get the full California experience without seeing that one.  



pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)


No... had to google it. 



pkondz said:


> Okay. Here's what happened.
> We walked along a section
> of Rodeo Drive;
> ogling all the high priced stores.
> We found a shop that was advertising
> 50% off, so we popped in.
> Kay found a top she didn't mind.
> And hey! It was on sale, so...
> 
> $1,560.00


Only $1560???  That's a steal on Rodeo Drive!  You obviously snagged that one, right?



pkondz said:


> We went back to our car.
> Tails between our legs.


Oh... well...  



pkondz said:


> Please note the mass of teenagers,
> entering juuuuust in front of us.
> 
> Kay looks less than impressed.


And this is the point when you decided to try another burger place, right?  



pkondz said:


> Seriously though.
> Doesn't he remind you of the
> Cameron Frye character
> from Ferris Bueller's Day Off?






pkondz said:


> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.


You're right.



pkondz said:


> So.... oh well.


They've got some pretty good drink lids.   



pkondz said:


> What were our thoughts of In-N-Out?
> For a fast food chain,
> it was certainly better than McDonalds.


That's high praise... 



pkondz said:


> We followed the stars back
> towards Grauman's Chinese Theater.


I'm glad they finally got rid of that stupid hat... 



pkondz said:


> Gotta admit, he knew his stuff.
> He directed me, just as he wanted.


Well, he just needed another corpse.  Even you are capable.  



pkondz said:


> I recognized him and decided
> to offer him a bit of advice.
> What could it hurt?


He needed it.  I don't think he's hit a golf ball in a few years.  



pkondz said:


> Some names I didn't recognize,
> some I was quite surprised by.
> Some made me sad with the knowledge
> that the people who'd placed them
> were no longer with us.
> I suppose that's the whole point, isn't it?






pkondz said:


> I really enjoyed looking at
> the hand and foot prints.
> Nostalgia... it's a real thing.


  I liked the modern day pictures of the squares next to the old time news reel pictures of the stars making their squares.  



pkondz said:


> Say yes.
> Bonus points....


Yes.  I'm desperate. 



pkondz said:


> We were seated immediately,
> as there were a few empty tables
> when we arrived.
> But not long afterwards,
> the place filled up and I saw people
> leaving or waiting.
> 
> 
> Timing is everything.


The @pkondz effect



pkondz said:


> Completely stuffed, we waddled
> back out into CityWalk.
> The place is really pretty at night.


No sashaying?  



pkondz said:


> Ingrates. Shoulda stuck to dogs.
> 
> Sled dogs! _They_ could pull the wheelbarrow.
> 
> Hmmm.... future trip planning....


You might be on to something!!!  And unlike the scooter, the sled dogs can do the driving and navigation part so you can just sit and eat while you ride!  



pkondz said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?


I'd do both.  But considering you're too cheap to spend a measly $1560 on Rodeo Drive, I guess I'll go with B.



pkondz said:


> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride


B



pkondz said:


> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.


C



pkondz said:


> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.


A, D, E  I feel like D at least is a given with Kay along for the ride. 



pkondz said:


> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!


A wand



pkondz said:


> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.


C



pkondz said:


> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride


A



pkondz said:


> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both


C



pkondz said:


> 89 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D


C



pkondz said:


> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger


D



pkondz said:


> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.


D


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *You're welcome!
> Next update... Universal photos.*


*
*
YAY!

*



			I wouldn't say it's the best
or most authentic I've ever had,
but we both liked it.

I'd go again.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *But I'd order the duck first!*




Good to know. We're going to introduce the kids to HRC and tell the story of how their parents collected all the HRC glasses they could find while on deployments. And then collect two more

*



			Go watch Pretty Woman.

Right now.
I'll wait.
		
Click to expand...

*
Now, I THOUGHT it was PW, but I wasn't a 100% sure, so I said no. That'll learn me to second-guess myself.



*



			That's why one got big bucks
and the other is standing in line
at In-N-Out.
		
Click to expand...

*
No. Doubt.


Hope your back is feeling better.


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Aw, poor baby. But, I"ve never known anyone who was unhappy about getting closer to a Disney trip.



*It didn't last very long.*



Steppesister said:


> There we go!



*See?*



Steppesister said:


> This is a also a no-brainer.



* But at the time..... It was new to me!*



Steppesister said:


> See?



*Yep!! I learned!*



Steppesister said:


> Because Delta was holding everyone hostage at their check-in desk.



* That's why there was
only the people from the curb-side there.*



Steppesister said:


> Not been on one yet, and can't wait!



*You're flying Delta?
Or does SWA have them too?*



Steppesister said:


> This.
> 
> This is a parent's dream come true.




*Otherwise there's no point in having kids.*



Steppesister said:


> I hope I'm not one.
> 
> Oh. You meant as a passenger.










Steppesister said:


> I think this is called Karma.



*Hey!
I don't impose the EDCTs.
I just relay them!
(Or used to.)*



Steppesister said:


> Dang. This is not a good CTR.
> 
> (Chip track record)





*I looked at that for a long time
before reading the second line.

CTR? Center? What?*



Steppesister said:


> Not my fave, but respectable.



*It was that or Santa Monica.
But since we really didn't have
a lot of time (for the pier there)
I picked this one.*



Steppesister said:


> But free is better with choco.



*This is a truism.*



Steppesister said:


> Phone pano? or
> 
> umm, how did you do this?



*Three separate photos
then stitched together in
Photoshop.*



Steppesister said:


> 'fraid not.



*You've never seen Pretty Woman???
Go watch it. Now.*



Steppesister said:


> Yes!! Totally!! good call!







Steppesister said:


> Awww, I love this one. Very classy!



*She certainly is!
Just ignore the schlub
on her left.*



Steppesister said:


> And this one is just funny!



*That was all her.
I didn't ask her to do that.*



Steppesister said:


> Odd is a good descriptor.



*I just did what I was told.*



Steppesister said:


> Sure. errr YES! (Can't risk the points by not following exact instructions!)



* Okay.*



Steppesister said:


> They are kinda cool, in an AoA sort of way.



*Good comparison!*



Steppesister said:


> Where's that throw up emoji?








*Not a scallops fan, huh?*






Steppesister said:


> Is that the liver on top?



*No. Just more duck meat.*



Steppesister said:


> We go with the rule, buy what you can pay for AND carry. If either parameter isn't met, you can't.



*Ah! Good rule.
But she had to carry the books.
So I was okay with that.*



Steppesister said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?
> 
> Both
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride
> 
> B
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.
> 
> B
> 
> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.
> 
> a, d and e.
> 
> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!
> 
> wand
> 
> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.
> 
> c
> 
> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
> 
> c
> 
> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both
> 
> both
> 
> 89 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D
> 
> 
> D
> 
> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger
> 
> Suds
> 
> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.
> 
> 
> B, still in the top 3.



*All noted!*



Steppesister said:


> Pm coming.



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Sorry, I was actually referring to myself - not even cool enough to see the trendy movies.


*I know.
But I didn't want you to think
that I thought it was a bad thing.*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> ARgghhH! I hate when people do this. Though for once it would make me smile for them to fall down and experience the consequences of their actions...That probably sounded kind of messed-up...but it would.



*They pretty much grabbed her 
and forced her into a seat.
Then they stood over her 
to make sure she didn't move.*



MeghanEmily said:


> One of the saddest conditions of our time.



*Scientists are working on a cure.
But there isn't much hope.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Oh, I know I've seen this movie at least once...perhaps in a gender studies class...apparently it didn't leave enough of an effect...I'll have to go back and re-watch.


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Slipped on newly mopped floor at work. They won't let back to work until cast is off



*Owwwww... 

Why not?
You can't physically do your job
with your cast on?*



CyndiLouWho said:


> C breaks down



*Noted!*


----------



## Pluto0809

Popping in to say hi!  Still reading along but I can never stay caught up enough to comment regularly.  I will say that your LA day was a lot of deja vu from my trip out there last February.  We even did a wax museum although I think a different one than you did.  I got an awesome picture of my SIL being naughty with Hugh Hefner.  

You asked a bit ago about my dogs and I never did come back and answer.  We've had an interesting/tough year with them.  We started out the year with 4, then added a 5th in February that we couldn't pass up.  She's a cute little Schnauzer mix we named Ellie but affectionately call "The Tornado" or "Lunatic" because she's crazy and never stops moving.   Found out a few weeks later that she had a bum leg.  Spent lots of money fixing that.  Then in June we lost our almost 16 year old so we were back down to 4.  We really were kind of expecting that, he was in rough shape.  But in September, our 11 year old (the one that had the same leg injury as yours) stopped eating.  Turned out he had cancer all through his body and there was nothing we could do.  Lost him within 2 weeks of finding out which put us down to 3.  Of course that just made our house feel really empty so when a cute little Yorkie/Corgi mix came in at the shelter I volunteer at, he joined our pack.  My husband named him Buddy.  I'm hoping that is the end of our drama for this year!


----------



## Mac Brew

Hi Pkondz
                   You certainly know how to manage your time what a lot you managed to achieve in your first day in LA.Pity you missed the Hollywood sign though at least kay seen it.As usual you have provided quality photos to a company the text.With all the tourists in front of the Chinese theater you were lucky to get some good shots of the paving slabs.Your hotel choice looked good only five mins walk  from  universal looks like I have to say YES for your two beds and bathroom shot I think that I may  get a bonus point for mentioning that.Speaklng of bonus point colecting I have another two observations coming up.The young man in your photo of the interior of the In-N-Out restaurant does slightly resemble Cameron in ferrus bullers day off.I am afraid that I don't get the conection with Rodeo drive Answers to the contest coming up
1:-C both
2:- B forbidden  jorney 
3:- C ride breaks down
4:- A studio tour, D animal actors, E walking dead.
5:-  A harry potter wand.
6:- A flight of the hippogriff.
7:- C revenge of the mummy. 
8:- C both
9:- C flight of the hipograff.
10:-  jurassic cafe.
11:- B No your contest has only just started.  
PM"'S Following with the rest of the contest answers hopefully with the right ones this time.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> Why not?
> You can't physically do your job
> with your cast on?



I work in a hospital.  It's an infection control thing; I can't sanitize my hands properly.  My boss is hoping they'll let me work in the office.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

pkondz said:


> *There.
> That should keep you busy
> for a minute or two.*


Ya’ Think?




pkondz said:


> *Star Light, Star Bright*











pkondz said:


> *And when the alarm
> screeched in my ear
> at 4:30am...
> 
> I was really unhappy. *








Hopefully you didn’t throw the alarm through the walls of the next five rooms on the floor.
I’d have been tempted to do so at that ungodly hour.




pkondz said:


> *But it didn't last long because...
> We were off to La La Land! *


But you just woke up.  If you go back to sleep, you’ll miss your flight.

(and , that’s not a Disney film, so no pointless images for that one)




pkondz said:


> *There were a few things
> I wouldn't mind seeing.
> But... I could live without it. *


I maintain a similar stance in regards to LA, but if we could ever work out the transportation…
I ain’t against it neither.




pkondz said:


> *while I waited
> for Kay, I snapped
> a few crappy photos. *


I rather like your crappy photos…





pkondz said:


> *Within moments of us arriving,
> a gentleman came up offering
> curb side check in. *


Well, yeah…
Sometimes you win.
It’s a rare occurrence at an airport ever more, but sometimes…




pkondz said:


> *"What if that was just some
> random guy who just stole
> our suitcases?"
> "Nope." Kay replied.
> "He had a nice hat. So he's legit." *


So that’s the secret to trusting people.
Apparently I’ve been doin’ this wrong for decades.




pkondz said:


> *We toodled off to security, *


Savin’ the sashaying for latter on in the trip.




pkondz said:


> *We now had time to kill,
> so I purchased a cheap watch
> and ground it under foot
> until the glass shattered
> and its nervous little tick ceased. *


So…
Swat one mosquito; cure Malaria for all time.
Who knew it was just that simple…




pkondz said:


> *Soon enough, we boarded our craft.
> It was my first time on a Boeing 717.
> I did like the 2-3 seating. *


Certainly has its advantages.
We flew on a commuter jet once that had 2-1 seating.
That was interesting.




pkondz said:


> *So I greatly enjoyed
> poking fun at her pain. *


Parent of the year nomination noted.




pkondz said:


> *She, of course, is not allowed
> to mock me when I throw out my back. *


Not being allowed is rarely an impediment to a teen.




pkondz said:


> *And who wants to think about
> grounding.... in an airplane????*


Yeah, that would be a bit more serious than a fifteen yard penalty and loss of down.




pkondz said:


> *"You have to sit down.
> The plane can't take off if you're standing."
> 
> 
> Some people are too stupid to fly. *


But it is still possible to launch ‘em.
Socially acceptable?
No…
but possible.




Actually the notion of standing on a moving plane reminded me of a commercial campaign from way back in my youth highlighting the difference between first class and “not first class”


 





Here’s the whol spot, if any one’s interested…









pkondz said:


> *I'd advised many a pilot of EDCTs,
> (Expect Departure Clearance Times)
> but this was the first time
> I was a victim of one.
> 
> I didn't like it. *


Another one of those shots of mysterious, inexorable, official justice.
The taste of Lifebuoy lingers long.




pkondz said:


> *I love not having to play the
> "We got one bag, so the other
> is lost" game. *


It’s always best not to play that game.
We played it once at the DCL terminal.
That was fun…




pkondz said:


> *If memory serves
> (it seldom does. It lobs occasionally. *


More of a baseline memory then…




pkondz said:


> *No. Wait. Not lobs... lobotomy. that's it!)*


I’d rather have a bottle in front of me…




pkondz said:


> *uh..... now I lost my train of thought.
> Yup... there goes the caboose. *









Fly!  Be free, little Nimno…




pkondz said:


> *And I was right!
> It's open Sundays.
> But not on Mondays. *


Excuse me while I bash my head against this concert pillar a couple dozen times…




pkondz said:


> *Free beats nine buck.
> And is a vast improvement
> over twenty.
> It's like $20 cheaper! *


Whoa…
That’s some seriously advanced calculus for someone that’s been up since 4:30.




pkondz said:


> *I parked right beside
> this nice little path
> that led back to the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oeptar Edadzar?
Is that a direction, a warning, or a proclamation?
Maybe it the taxonomy related to Banana Slugs…




pkondz said:


> *When she was born, she wasn't like that.
> But when she became a teenager,
> she had corrective surgery
> to attach her phone to her hand. *


Just wait…
They’ll be attaching ‘em directly to their skull soon enough.




pkondz said:


> *We peered over at the pier
> that appears in one of the
> above photos that some of
> my peers had apparently
> possibly perused. *


Peter Piper picked a peck of Woodchucks that could chuck wood…




pkondz said:


> *What?  *


Precisely




pkondz said:


> *We decided to check it out.
> No reason, other than it was there. *


A mission statement that has oddly worked well for a number of folks over the years.




pkondz said:


> *Kay was very impressed
> to see real-life California
> surfer dudes. *


Those simulated Midwestern ones just don’t live up to expectations.




pkondz said:


> *I was disappointed to not see
> Jaws appear and devour one. *


Wrong coast…

But then again (movies and books not withstanding)
the chances would have been better at Bondi rather than Venice.




pkondz said:


> *Next stop...
> Rodeo Drive, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep…
But now-a-days the gal on the other end of that phone call would have needed the entire $3300 bucks just to get a fraction of the wardrobe.




pkondz said:


> *We found a shop that was advertising
> 50% off, so we popped in.
> Kay found a top she didn't mind.
> And hey! It was on sale, so...
> 
> $1,560.00 *


Case in point….




pkondz said:


> *I must admit, I enjoyed reading
> the names as we went.
> I recognized almost all of them
> (if not all of them,)
> but Kay didn't know many of them. *


The schools need to do a better job of teaching ancient history…




pkondz said:


> *Kay has been in love with Wolverine for a while now. *


Not even the littlest bit surprised by that.




pkondz said:


> *I get that a lot. *


I should say, and they’re all thinking the same thing…
Good Lord, who in their right mind would let that thing loose without proper supervision?




pkondz said:


> *Doesn't he remind you of the
> Cameron Frye character
> from Ferris Bueller's Day Off? *


Pretty close…
It’s probably his stunt double.




pkondz said:


> *It was better than most
> fast food chains.
> But over all... I've had much better. *


And all the west coast folks just rolled their eyes at you…




pkondz said:


> *Fed and watered, *


But not rubbed down?




pkondz said:


> *I dunno....
> I saw this picture in her phone
> and it looks like she's pretty taken with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tell me more…




pkondz said:


> *"Okay, Tiger. Visualize. See the hole?
> Now... be the ball. Be the ball, Tiger." *


Right in the lumber yard…




Changing the subject a mite…
I’ve not heard of this place.
Is it part of the theater or something separate?






pkondz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


That one rather suits Bogarts persona.




pkondz said:


> *I kinda like how this next one
> is shared over two blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aad I’m a bit surprised Jane let that slide.




pkondz said:


> *"The Hollywood sign!"
> I glanced up just in time
> to see it disappear behind
> another building. *


Elusive creatures those mountain signs.  In fact, I’m pretty sure that one of the “L”s an “A”, an “N” and another of the “D”s haven’t been spotted in years.

Kind’a relatable to Sasquatch sightings…
Folks are all the time swearing on their Grannie’s grave that they’ve done seen em’
 but are just never quite able to prove it.




pkondz said:


> *But aren't you excited about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?
> 
> Say yes.
> Bonus points.... *


Well, yes…
It proves that you actually got the room that you booked.
Which is more than I can say about the room we booked for this past weekend.




pkondz said:


> *And wandered down Universal CityWalk.
> 
> I wasn't really sure what to expect,
> but we really enjoyed it. *


Rodeo Drive for the masses.




pkondz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rather like that one.
Was the sign related to one of the shops on the walk or just there for entertainment value?




pkondz said:


> *I mean, those paintbrushes!
> Just perfect! *


Disney caliber theming




pkondz said:


> *I ordered a mango smoothie.
> 
> Wow! Was that good! *


Something about mangos makes them particularly good in frozen applications.




pkondz said:


> *We then each had wonton soup.
> Yum! *


And they didn’t skimp on the wontons
That’s a win.




pkondz said:


> *The scallops and Kay's side of broccoli
> came fairly quickly.
> 
> (What is wrong with her?
> That child ain't right!)*


Yeah, I mean, really!
Scallops?

Blech…




pkondz said:


> *I'd never had this before
> although I'd heard about it
> since Peking (now Beijing) was founded. *


Founded way back when we were in grade school I think that was…

Never actually had the stuff either.
Have had “duck” on a couple of different Chinese buffets but that don’t count.




pkondz said:


> *There must be some kind of
> weird water hierarchy thing going on there. *


I think it was more of a wait-staff hierarchy thing




pkondz said:


> *Completely stuffed, we waddled
> back out into CityWalk. *


There will be no sashaying this evening.



pkondz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ooooo… That one’s right purty




pkondz said:


> *We popped back into the Potter store
> where Kay bought some Pottery. *


What a crock!




pkondz said:


> *She bought the complete set
> of books. *


Enough paper to reassemble the tree that it had come from.
And about as heavy.




pkondz said:


> *I only purchased a wheelbarrow*


Why didn’t you list that among our assets?




pkondz said:


> *so that Kay could push my
> over-full bulk back to the hotel.
> 
> That's why you have kids you know. *


Smart thinking on your part, there

And, I can’t think of any other valid reason beyond insanity.




pkondz said:


> *Free labour.
> And when I say free,
> I mean not including
> the roughly quarter million dollars
> that you'll spend raising them. *


Don’t remind me…




pkondz said:


> *Contest*


Hummmm…
My random dart throwing method seems to have worked better than it ought.
Wonder much how longer that will be goin’ on?




pkondz said:


> *Questions next round: *


Well, this batch should put an end to it.

Blindfold please…
OK, here goes…

1. c. Or both
2. b. Forbidden Journey
3. d. Lose my hat. (but you don’t wear hats much, do you?)
4. a. Studio Tour,   
d. Animal Actors,   
     e. Walking Dead Attraction​
Deductions for every wrong answer, eh?
_(another test of the emergency “just who’s paying attention” system)_

5. I do believe the girl needs a wand to go along with those books.
6. a. Flight of the Hippogriff
7. c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
_(no idea, what she likes, But I enjoyed that one)_

8. a. Frozen

89  b. The Simpsons Ride
(Question 89?  And again, no idea, but I know I’ll never get Tam back on that one.  No way)

10. and the dart board says…   c. Plaza Grill
11. d. No. But I lie a lot.
_Well, it’s more like exaggerate a lot, but either way it’s a no.
Actually I’m not taking it very seriously this time around as sooner or later, I’ll miss two chapters and be out of the running anyway._





pkondz said:


> *Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the other one? *


PMs on the way in a bit.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


>



*Great movie.
The weird thing?
Even thought it's a movie
about repeating the same thing....*

*Every time I watch it,
I see something new.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Really? I never would have expected that.



*Yeah. Just... no urge.
I think LA just struck me as...*

*Too darned big.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, come on! Why are all of these people up so early?



*Obviously stupid.
No one would..*


*uh...*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Very reassuring.





*Head gear decides criminality.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And suddenly, everything around you froze in place.



*Later, everyone woke up
with only their underwear on.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I went on a tour of the Ben & Jerry's factory way back when. Part of the appeal of it was that they give you free ice cream samples at the end of the tour. Only problem was, they chose the flavor. We got to try the Chai tea latte smoothie.
> 
> It tasted like pumpkin pie ice cream.



*Yuck. No thanks!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Veteran move, right there.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> That'll do it!



*And there was no more
horseback riding on that trip!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> (furiously scribbling notes)



*Oh, and wax on, wax off.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, sure. That's just mean.



*Correct.
Teasing kids = okay.
Teasing parents = cruel and unusual.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Aw, but I was going to pretend I was surfing as the plane took off...



* Nice visual!
Try it next time, let me know
how it went.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm not really sure what that is, but it sounds bad if it makes you that late.



*When the receiving airport can't
handle expected traffic,
they start imposing restrictions.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Bye, brain! Nice knowing ya!



*And I didn't even get the chance
to really pickle it yet!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm actually impressed. They figured out a way to avoid Mondays.



*Good point.
Okay, I'll give 'em props for that.*





Captain_Oblivious said:


> You know what happens when you assume...



*It makes a donkey out of you.*



*That's where I stop.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hang on...
> 
> (subtract nine...carry the one..square root of the third multiple exponential...)
> 
> Ok, math checks out. Carry on.



*This is why computers
were invented.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Peerless pier perusal perpetrated perfectly.



*Precisely.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I've heard this is why some people climb mountains.



*Nah. Those things are high!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You and me both. Could we at least get some piranha, or a giant octopus?



*LA is not the town I thought it was.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sadly...I do not. I will go hang my head in shame now.



*Never seen Pretty Woman?
Or just too long ago?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did it come with a jacuzzi in it?



*Those prices.
Who would willingly pay that?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> "Van Cleef & Arpels"? Ok, they're just making stuff up now. I bet there's not even anything in there, just a box to drop money in.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Poor guy. Head-slicing business must not be what it used to be.



*His mom kept giving him heck.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You're getting a whole lot of stinkeye in that one photo. What did you say to these people?



*Not a thing!*

*I did have gas, though.
So maybe it was that.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes, I definitely see it! Do I win?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Bueller?
> 
> 
> Bueller?







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I agree 100%. Good for a fast-food burger. Worth a stop. Not nearly the greatest burgers ever created. I thought the fries were lousy, too.



*Really!
I don't really remember,
but I don't recall them being bad.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Speaking of burgers, did this guy ask her if she knew what they call Quarter Pounders in France?



*Awesome movie.
But I've only seen it
once.
No two. Two times.


No. Wait.
I own a copy. 
And have seen it at least 
half a dozen times.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, why are my gums bleeding?



*Not enough flossing.
Try a sword.

Trust me on this one.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The whole stop in the museum was worth it just for that joke.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> There has to be a story behind this one.



*I guess they just did it for the
anniversary.
You'd think they'd just wait
ten more years.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Constant maintenance. It's like the monorail at WDW, always going down for something.



*Ah. Good point.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes. Because you made me.



*Power!!!
Wait'll you see what
I'm going to get you to do
next round!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You'd be stupid NOT to go.



*Walk over... to a major
attraction.

Or... get in the car
and drive for an hour or three.........*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This cracked me up.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Eh, it's your house. Doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.
> 
> Ok, maybe Ruby.



*Now you're getting it.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> True confession time:
> 
> I like broccoli.



*It's okay. 
You're an adult.
That's allowed.

But it's not, for kids.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, that's weird. I wonder what territorial battles are going on behind the scenes with the servers.



*It was weird.
"Want water?"
"No."
"Too bad. <pours>"
*


Captain_Oblivious said:


> I gotta steal that term for my daughter.


*
I want royalties.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I look at the labor (or labour) as earning their keep. Paying me back, if you will. So far, I'm at a net $248,589.34 loss.



*Odd.
Mine are older....
And I'm not as far ahead
as you are.

Huh.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Somehow I knew that my random-guessing luck wasn't going to hold out forever.



*Better luck next time.

Which is right about now.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'd say rope drop. That price seems steep.
> 
> Forbidden Journey, for the Potter fan.
> 
> Ride breaks down.
> 
> Studio Tour and Animal Actors.
> 
> Gotta be a magic wand.
> 
> Despicable Me
> 
> I'll go with Revenge of the Mummy.
> 
> Both! One for each of you so you can try them.
> 
> Transformers--worried about your back, maybe?
> 
> Any self-respecting Simpsons fan would go to Krusty Burger.
> 
> C.
> 
> Mostly because I never win these stupid things, because my guesses suck.



*All noted!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'll get back to you....



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> Rodeo Drive, Baby! Totally get the connection, pretty well, man!



*Pretty much, woman.
And... that's exactly it. *



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Haha yes! The kid in white resembles Cameron. Especially with that dead pan expression.



*I know, right???*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> YES! Bathtubs and bed! Exciting stuff!



*This stuff just writes itself!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> 1. both
> 
> 2 .b. Forbidden Journey
> 
> 3. c. Ride breaks down.
> 
> 4. a. Studio Tour
> d. Animal Actors
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> 
> 5. wand?
> 
> 6. b. King Kong 360 3-D
> 
> 7. a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> 
> 8. c. Both
> 
> 89 d. Shrek 4D
> 
> 10. d. Krusty Burger
> 
> 11. b. No.



*All noted!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> hard to miss this time....
> 
> But did you see the _other_ one?
> PM your guess.
> PMing now....



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> Why yes they do!







vamassey1 said:


> Thanks, so does he.



*Well, that's good!*



vamassey1 said:


> I'm so sorry you threw your back out. I have to admit I did laugh about the screaming bothering the dogs. I hope it's much better now.



*So my pain amuses you, does it?

Sheesh!

(Kidding. Thanks for the concern. )*


----------



## pkondz

afwdwfan said:


> I can definitely relate to this one.
> 
> And now, I kind of want to go back.



*Me too.
And coming up in April...*



afwdwfan said:


> Should have got up at 4.



*You're right I....*

*Wait a second!*



afwdwfan said:


> Sounds like a lot more fun.







afwdwfan said:


> And still they let you on a plane.








*Hey! Wait a second!
(again)*



afwdwfan said:


>



*That was unnecessarily cruel.

Accurate, yet cruel.

Funny... yet cruel.*



afwdwfan said:


> What? How long does it take you to go to the bathroom? I always hit the restroom up on the way to the baggage carousel and I've never not stood around waiting on the luggage to start coming out.



*I was thinking about that.
We weren't long at all.
Hmm....
I think the carousels
were maybe a fair distance away?

But I know we got there just
as our bags came out.*



afwdwfan said:


> You're a math wiz.







afwdwfan said:


> Just can't get the full California experience without seeing that one.



*Correct.*



afwdwfan said:


> No... had to google it.



*And what'd ya find?*



afwdwfan said:


> Only $1560??? That's a steal on Rodeo Drive! You obviously snagged that one, right?



*For that price?
We got two!*



afwdwfan said:


> And this is the point when you decided to try another burger place, right?







afwdwfan said:


> You're right.


*
Of course I am.
(He really does, doesn't he?)*



afwdwfan said:


> They've got some pretty good drink lids.



*Now that!
I have looked and looked
and looked at that...

I also checked my notes.
It says we each got a shake
and also a drink.
I think what I did was I just 
kept the cup empty until after we ate.
Shakes always make me thirsty.*



afwdwfan said:


> That's high praise...



*Uh, huh.... *



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad they finally got rid of that stupid hat...



* If I were giving out random
bonus points...*



afwdwfan said:


> Well, he just needed another corpse. Even you are capable.




*Only cost me an arm and a leg.
Maybe an eye.*



afwdwfan said:


> He needed it. I don't think he's hit a golf ball in a few years.



*Not well, anyways.*



afwdwfan said:


> I liked the modern day pictures of the squares next to the old time news reel pictures of the stars making their squares.



*Me too! I really had fun
doing that part. *



afwdwfan said:


> Yes. I'm desperate.


*
What goes on behind
closed doors at your house
is no business of mine.*



afwdwfan said:


> The @pkondz effect



*Correct again.*



afwdwfan said:


> No sashaying?



*Nope.
Not when I'm that full!*



afwdwfan said:


> You might be on to something!!! And unlike the scooter, the sled dogs can do the driving and navigation part so you can just sit and eat while you ride!







afwdwfan said:


> I'd do both. But considering you're too cheap to spend a measly $1560 on Rodeo Drive, I guess I'll go with B.
> 
> B
> 
> C
> 
> A, D, E I feel like D at least is a given with Kay along for the ride.
> 
> A wand
> 
> C
> 
> A
> 
> C
> 
> C
> 
> D
> 
> D



*All noted!
And got your PM too!*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> YAY!



*Like that do ya? *



Canadian Harmony said:


> Good to know. We're going to introduce the kids to HRC and tell the story of how their parents collected all the HRC glasses they could find while on deployments. And then collect two more



*Cool!
I like that. *



Canadian Harmony said:


> Now, I THOUGHT it was PW, but I wasn't a 100% sure, so I said no. That'll learn me to second-guess myself.



*Always go with your gut.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Hope your back is feeling better.



*Getting there.
Still sore,
but much better.*


----------



## pkondz

Pluto0809 said:


> Popping in to say hi!



*Well hi there Ariana!
Long time no see! *



Pluto0809 said:


> Still reading along but I can never stay caught up enough to comment regularly.



*But you're here now! *



Pluto0809 said:


> I will say that your LA day was a lot of deja vu from my trip out there last February. We even did a wax museum although I think a different one than you did. I got an awesome picture of my SIL being naughty with Hugh Hefner.



*We didn't go to a wax museum.





We went to Mme. Tussaud's
right beside the Chinese theater.*



Pluto0809 said:


> You asked a bit ago about my dogs and I never did come back and answer. We've had an interesting/tough year with them. We started out the year with 4, then added a 5th in February that we couldn't pass up. She's a cute little Schnauzer mix we named Ellie but affectionately call "The Tornado" or "Lunatic" because she's crazy and never stops moving. Found out a few weeks later that she had a bum leg. Spent lots of money fixing that. Then in June we lost our almost 16 year old so we were back down to 4. We really were kind of expecting that, he was in rough shape. But in September, our 11 year old (the one that had the same leg injury as yours) stopped eating. Turned out he had cancer all through his body and there was nothing we could do. Lost him within 2 weeks of finding out which put us down to 3. Of course that just made our house feel really empty so when a cute little Yorkie/Corgi mix came in at the shelter I volunteer at, he joined our pack. My husband named him Buddy. I'm hoping that is the end of our drama for this year!


*
Oh, no... Two losses. Especially your 11 yr old. You gave me such encouragement when you told me his story. 

But I do like "Lunatic". Obviously we call our Luna that sometimes. 
And you got a new little "Buddy"! Nice! *


----------



## pkondz

Mac Brew said:


> Hi Pkondz



*Hi, Mac!*



Mac Brew said:


> You certainly know how to manage your time what a lot you managed to achieve in your first day in LA.



*When you only have a few
short days,
you make the most of 'em!*



Mac Brew said:


> Pity you missed the Hollywood sign though at least kay seen it.



*I'll have more to say about that.

Later.*



Mac Brew said:


> As usual you have provided quality photos to a company the text.



*Thanks!*



Mac Brew said:


> With all the tourists in front of the Chinese theater you were lucky to get some good shots of the paving slabs.



*Most of them were on the sidewalk
out in front.
But... definitely had to be patient.*



Mac Brew said:


> Your hotel choice looked good only five mins walk from universal looks like I have to say YES for your two beds and bathroom shot I think that I may get a bonus point for mentioning that.



*It was a terrific location!*



Mac Brew said:


> Speaklng of bonus point colecting I have another two observations coming up.The young man in your photo of the interior of the In-N-Out restaurant does slightly resemble Cameron in ferrus bullers day off.



*He does, doesn't he?*



Mac Brew said:


> I am afraid that I don't get the conection with Rodeo drive



*I'll explain next update. *



Mac Brew said:


> Answers to the contest coming up
> 1:-C both
> 2:- B forbidden jorney
> 3:- C ride breaks down
> 4:- A studio tour, D animal actors, E walking dead.
> 5:- A harry potter wand.
> 6:- A flight of the hippogriff.
> 7:- C revenge of the mummy.
> 8:- C both
> 9:- C flight of the hipograff.
> 10:- jurassic cafe.
> 11:- B No your contest has only just started.



*All noted!*



Mac Brew said:


> PM"'S Following with the rest of the contest answers hopefully with the right ones this time.



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> I work in a hospital.  It's an infection control thing; I can't sanitize my hands properly.  My boss is hoping they'll let me work in the office.


*Ohhhh... Now the nickel drops.



Of course.

Hoping you get the office duty?
Or are you hoping you don't?*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ya’ Think?



*I know.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



*That (or 20,000 Leagues... too long ago. Don't recall.)
was the first Disney movie I ever saw.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hopefully you didn’t throw the alarm through the walls of the next five rooms on the floor.
> I’d have been tempted to do so at that ungodly hour.



*Nah. I just tossed it 
out into the hallway.

After I closed the door,
I stuffed a spare blanket
under the crack at the
bottom of the door.
That helped too.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But you just woke up. If you go back to sleep, you’ll miss your flight.
> 
> (and , that’s not a Disney film, so no pointless images for that one)



*Drats.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I maintain a similar stance in regards to LA, but if we could ever work out the transportation…
> I ain’t against it neither.



*Kinda how I felt.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I rather like your crappy photos…



*Thanks!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, yeah…
> Sometimes you win.
> It’s a rare occurrence at an airport ever more, but sometimes…


*
And getting rarer.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So that’s the secret to trusting people.
> Apparently I’ve been doin’ this wrong for decades.



*I'm telling you, dude.

Get a hat.

But a nice one.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Savin’ the sashaying for latter on in the trip.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So…
> Swat one mosquito; cure Malaria for all time.
> Who knew it was just that simple…


*
That's basically it, really.
Of course it might be 
a bit more than one.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Certainly has its advantages.
> We flew on a commuter jet once that had 2-1 seating.
> That was interesting.



*I've done all kinds.
That fold out metal
bench being the most interesting.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Parent of the year nomination noted.



*Thank you.
Please mail me my cheque
via certifiable....
I mean certified mail.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not being allowed is rarely an impediment to a teen.



*True. Too true.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yeah, that would be a bit more serious than a fifteen yard penalty and loss of down.


*
Don't throw the flag!!! *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Here’s the whol spot, if any one’s interested…



* That was good!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Another one of those shots of mysterious, inexorable, official justice.
> The taste of Lifebuoy lingers long.



*One word.

"Blech"*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> It’s always best not to play that game.
> We played it once at the DCL terminal.
> That was fun…



*Oh! So it's a fun game!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> More of a baseline memory then…



 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’d rather have a bottle in front of me…



*than a frontal.... *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Fly! Be free, little Nimno…


*
That's got to be Back to the Future III, no?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Excuse me while I bash my head against this concert pillar a couple dozen times…


*
What beautiful music that will make!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Whoa…
> That’s some seriously advanced calculus for someone that’s been up since 4:30.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oeptar Edadzar?
> Is that a direction, a warning, or a proclamation?
> Maybe it the taxonomy related to Banana Slugs…



*You misread.
That's Oep + at
Oscar Edward Patterson + Alicia Tanner.
It's true love.

But her dad says "Egadz! er.... (on other side) that's nice, honey."*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just wait…
> They’ll be attaching ‘em directly to their skull soon enough.



*Then what will they do with their thumbs????

Think of the thumbs, man!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Peter Piper picked a peck of Woodchucks that could chuck wood…



*A cord and a half,
to be precise.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> A mission statement that has oddly worked well for a number of folks over the years.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Those simulated Midwestern ones just don’t live up to expectations



*Nope!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Wrong coast…
> 
> But then again (movies and books not withstanding)
> the chances would have been better at Bondi rather than Venice.



*And much farther south, too.
Well, compared to the real story, I mean.
Not Mr. Benchley's.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep…
> But now-a-days the gal on the other end of that phone call would have needed the entire $3300 bucks just to get a fraction of the wardrobe.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The schools need to do a better job of teaching ancient history…


*
The school system these days.
Don't get me started!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not even the littlest bit surprised by that.



*Oh? Why?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I should say, and they’re all thinking the same thing…
> Good Lord, who in their right mind would let that thing loose without proper supervision?



*Geez, and you even mention 
Sasquatch later on.
You'd think they'd be
all excited and everything.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Pretty close…
> It’s probably his stunt double.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And all the west coast folks just rolled their eyes at you…



*Let 'em. I know a good burger.
Trust me.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But not rubbed down?



*Unfortunately... no.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Tell me more…



*Bravo.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Right in the lumber yard…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the subject a mite…
> I’ve not heard of this place.
> Is it part of the theater or something separate?


*
Mme. Tussaud's is right next door
to the theater.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That one rather suits Bogarts persona.



*It kinda does.
Still...
I wonder if there's more to it?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Aad I’m a bit surprised Jane let that slide.



*What do you mean?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Elusive creatures those mountain signs. In fact, I’m pretty sure that one of the “L”s an “A”, an “N” and another of the “D”s haven’t been spotted in years.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Kind’a relatable to Sasquatch sightings…
> Folks are all the time swearing on their Grannie’s grave that they’ve done seen em’
> but are just never quite able to prove it.



*They hang out on occasion
at the Inn-N-Out in Hollywood.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, yes…
> It proves that you actually got the room that you booked.
> Which is more than I can say about the room we booked for this past weekend.


*
Oh? Details?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Rodeo Drive for the masses.



*Pretty much!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Rather like that one.
> Was the sign related to one of the shops on the walk or just there for entertainment value?



*The latter. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Disney caliber theming



*Yes! I really liked it.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Something about mangos makes them particularly good in frozen applications.



*I'll agree with that!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And they didn’t skimp on the wontons
> That’s a win.


*
I posted that photo...
and thought
"Wow! I forgot how many
wontons there were."*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yeah, I mean, really!
> Scallops?
> 
> Blech…


*
Hmmm.....
Not sure if you're joking or not there.
Not everyone likes scallops.
And some love broccoli.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Founded way back when we were in grade school I think that was…
> 
> Never actually had the stuff either.
> Have had “duck” on a couple of different Chinese buffets but that don’t count.



*Had to try it.
Had heard about it since...
well... grade school.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I think it was more of a wait-staff hierarchy thing



*Probably.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> There will be no sashaying this evening.



*Nope!
Not on a full stomach.
It just isn't done.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ooooo… That one’s right purty



 



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What a crock!



*Not bad!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Enough paper to reassemble the tree that it had come from.
> And about as heavy.



*I wouldn't know.
She carried them.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Why didn’t you list that among our assets?




*I just (re)watched that
a couple days ago.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Don’t remind me…



*Whoops! Sorry.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hummmm…
> My random dart throwing method seems to have worked better than it ought.
> Wonder much how longer that will be goin’ on?



*Guess you'll find out...
next update.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, this batch should put an end to it.
> 
> Blindfold please…
> OK, here goes…
> 
> 1. c. Or both
> 2. b. Forbidden Journey
> 3. d. Lose my hat. (but you don’t wear hats much, do you?)
> 4. a. Studio Tour,
> d. Animal Actors,
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> Deductions for every wrong answer, eh?
> _(another test of the emergency “just who’s paying attention” system)_
> 
> 5. I do believe the girl needs a wand to go along with those books.
> 6. a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> 7. c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
> _(no idea, what she likes, But I enjoyed that one)_
> 
> 8. a. Frozen
> 
> 89 b. The Simpsons Ride
> (Question 89? And again, no idea, but I know I’ll never get Tam back on that one. No way)
> 
> 10. and the dart board says… c. Plaza Grill
> 11. d. No. But I lie a lot.



*All noted!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> _Well, it’s more like exaggerate a lot, but either way it’s a no.
> Actually I’m not taking it very seriously this time around as sooner or later, I’ll miss two chapters and be out of the running anyway._



*Hopefully not.
Maybe you'll win this puppy.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> PMs on the way in a bit.



*Got it!*


----------



## franandaj

Just popping in to say   Didn't want to come home in a week to five pages of unread chatter!  Will be back to comment and make guesses, but I have at least three TRS ahead of yours (if not more) and well, I am at WDW, so give me fair notice before your next update!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Just popping in to say




*Hi Alison!
I wasn't expecting to see you
until well after you got back!*



franandaj said:


> Didn't want to come home in a week to five pages of unread chatter!



*I'm hoping to have much more
than five pages.
Gotta keep you on your toes, ya know.


*



franandaj said:


> Will be back to comment and make guesses, but I have at least three TRS ahead of yours (if not more) and well, I am at WDW, so give me fair notice before your next update!



*Wait...
You put others' TRs before mine?????*
_*
*_
*


No worries! 
I'll put up my usual warnings. *


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *Hi Alison!
> I wasn't expecting to see you
> until well after you got back!*



I have to amuse myself somehow while waiting for Fran to wake up....


----------



## Pluto0809

pkondz said:


> But you're here now!



I'm going to try to keep up but no guarantees.  Stupid work gets in the way too often.  



pkondz said:


> We went to Mme. Tussaud's
> right beside the Chinese theater.



That's what I though.  We were headed to that one but got there pretty late and it was already closed.  We ended up at the Hollywood Wax Museum a ways down the road.  I did think it was the same one at first because of this:





But then I didn't recognize the rest of the pictures as the update went on.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I have to amuse myself somehow while waiting for Fran to wake up....


*Ah! Of course.

silly me.*


----------



## pkondz

Pluto0809 said:


> I'm going to try to keep up but no guarantees. Stupid work gets in the way too often.



*This isn't right.
Why don't they pay us
to be on the DIS???*



Pluto0809 said:


> That's what I though. We were headed to that one but got there pretty late and it was already closed. We ended up at the Hollywood Wax Museum a ways down the road. I did think it was the same one at first because of this:



*Ah.
Is it just me, or does that version
seem a bit more.... severe?*



Pluto0809 said:


> But then I didn't recognize the rest of the pictures as the update went on.



*Mystery solved!
They should pay us for
solving mysteries!*


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> *Ohhhh... Now the nickel drops.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Hoping you get the office duty?
> Or are you hoping you don't?*


I would rather work.  Workman's comp only pays 2/3 of one's salary, which is not good right before Christmas.
Besides, 3 days home & I'm already bored.


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> I would rather work. Workman's comp only pays 2/3 of one's salary, which is not good right before Christmas.



*No. I suppose not.
Hopefully they can get you
that office gig.*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Besides, 3 days home & I'm already bored.



*So you're saying the update
shoulda been bigger???*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *That (or 20,000 Leagues... too long ago. Don't recall.)
> was the first Disney movie I ever saw.*


My first one I remember seeing in the theaters was Fantasia.
Well, a rerelease of it in about 1968, as the original was released in 1940.
Disney did that back before they’d show them on the telle or allow you to buy videos.
My dad saw it numerous times when he was a kid and wanted to take his sons to see it as well.
Might have had some impact as both of us ended up being heavily involved in music.




“pkondz said:


> *Nah. I just tossed it
> out into the hallway.
> 
> After I closed the door,
> I stuffed a spare blanket
> under the crack at the
> bottom of the door.
> That helped too.*


Better option.
Share the suffering without having to pay to keep people quiet, pay to adjust memories or relocate the family again.




“pkondz said:


> *I've done all kinds.
> That fold out metal
> bench being the most interesting.*


I would say…
Was that like a jump-seat on a flight where you were catching a lift, or a smaller cargo type of craft?
Of something else altogether.  I suspect it’s an interesting story regardless.




“pkondz said:


> *Thank you.
> Please mail me my cheque
> via certifiable....
> I mean certified mail.*


And if you receive that remittance, you’ll know both that I’m certifiable…
and that no bank would ever consider cashing it.




“pkondz said:


> *Oh! So it's a fun game!*


Oh, sure…
Let’s go with that.




“pkondz said:


> *than a frontal.... *


And he returns the high lob with an over hand smash across court for the point.



“pkondz said:


> *That's got to be Back to the Future III, no?*


Actually, that one was one of the many CGI wrecks from Disney’s 2013 version of The Lone Ranger.

The one from Future-III was done by ILM believe it or not and I was intrigued to learn that they built a 1/3 scale track and locomotive to do it.









“pkondz said:


> *A cord and a half,
> to be precise.*


What other TR can offer up scientific facts of this caliber?
Am I right, here?

And all this time I always thought that the response to that question was:
A Woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a Woodchuck could chuck wood.




“pkondz said:


> *Oh? Why?*


Their personalities seem to mesh quite naturally.
A bit dark, a bit brooding, maybe a bit misunderstood and certainly not someone that you want to purposely get on the wrong side of.




“pkondz said:


> *Geez, and you even mention
> Sasquatch later on.
> You'd think they'd be
> all excited and everything.*


Sasquatches drop in over at the In-N-Out all the time.
It’s such a common occurrence that no one ever bothers to take a picture.
This, however,  was an entirely new and unfamiliar type of dangerous intruder.




“pkondz said:


> *Mme. Tussaud's is right next door
> to the theater.*


Ahhhh…
Interesting.  Never been to one of the various Tussaud's venues.
And I didn’t figure that you’d be allowed to interact with the characters in that way.
I’m guessing that these figures were not wax (as I’ve always been led to believe), but something stronger to allow that much physical contact with the paying public.




“pkondz said:


> *What do you mean?*


Now I know that they were promoting the film of that name, but while Jane was known for many things, being blond was not one of them.  Over time the caption would tend to suggest a preference for her costar over herself.




“pkondz said:


> *Oh? Details?*


Well…
This takes a minute to set up so bear with me here
(and I’m not sure it’s really worth your effort in reading, to be honest)

Anyway…
Every year in late October the music department at the university my young’en attends holds a major regional competition for high school marching bands.  It generally draws very skilled units from five or six of the surrounding states and the WCU band (one of the better outfits in the nation) also performs twice during the day.  Needless to say it’s very much worth seeing (especially for band geeks).  We’ve been going up there since the boy was in one of those competing high schools himself.  Being as this is likely his last year in school (and he’s one of the featured musicians) we didn’t want to miss the last hurrah.  The show also runs all day and doesn’t end until nearly 11pm.  As we live a good three hours away, we need to leave fairly early, it’s generally best to get a room for the night.  Then we can also take the boy out for lunch the next day before heading back down the mountain for home.  The problem is…  WCU is also smack in the middle of one of our National Forests, and October is prime motorbiking and autumn leaf viewing season, so the hotels charge extra and fill up quickly.  That means you need to book early just to get a room and be sure that you don’t get charged way more than anyone wants to be paying.  As vets, we know this and made sure to have everything squared away a couple months in advance.  But then just a few days before the event, we lost our main credit card (well, I lost mine that is).  No big problem, I had that number locked down and they issued us a new one which arrived the day before we were heading out.  On the way up the mountain we even called ahead to tell them that we’d be late checking in and that it might even be close to midnight before we arrived.  What we didn’t think to do was say that we’d be using a different credit card from the one that originally secured the reservation.  When we finally got to the hotel at about 11:30, we learned that their policy was that they would go ahead and charge the cards for any reservation that had not arrived by 4pm.  When they did that, they learned that that number was locked, so they canceled our resie, and then resold the room (at probably three times the price) to a walk-up customer.   My first thought was: guess I’m driving back home, but the girls wanted to try and get a room somewhere else.  That proved futile and took time, so we stopped for some coffee to finish talking it over and get ourselves prepared for the journey back home.  Needless to say, it was close to 1am before I actually started driving, after 3am when I dropped my sister-in-law at her house, and well after 4am before we got back home.  By the time I actually got into bed, I’d been up nearly 24 hours and was pretty well shot for the rest of the weekend. 

Lesson learned…
Make dang sure that you and your perspective lodging are on the same page in regards to payment methods before setting out.




“pkondz said:


> *Hmmm.....
> Not sure if you're joking or not there.
> Not everyone likes scallops.
> And some love broccoli.*


Both…
I figured that most folks would see the vegetable as the offending part of the offering so I went with the other half of the dish in the response.  But in truth, I also don’t actually care for the texture of scallops and find broccoli to be right palatable as veggies go.




“pkondz said:


> *I wouldn't know.
> She carried them.*


Good planning on your part.
Trees are right heavy.




“pkondz said:


> *
> I just (re)watched that
> a couple days ago.*


That’s a good film to (re)watch on a regular bases.




“pkondz said:


> *Guess you'll find out...
> next update.*


I recon so…

(not overly confidant with this round of guesses, to be sure)


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> My first one I remember seeing in the theaters was Fantasia.



*I'm not even sure if
I've seen it start to finish
in one sitting.

And I saw both Pinocchio
and Leagues
in the basement of our church.
Movie night (afternoon?) 
for the kiddies.
Of which I were one.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, a rerelease of it in about 1968, as the original was released in 1940.
> Disney did that back before they’d show them on the telle or allow you to buy videos.
> My dad saw it numerous times when he was a kid and wanted to take his sons to see it as well.
> Might have had some impact as both of us ended up being heavily involved in music.



*That's a nice story
and an even nicer memory! *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Better option.
> Share the suffering without having to pay to keep people quiet, pay to adjust memories or relocate the family again.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I would say…
> Was that like a jump-seat on a flight where you were catching a lift, or a smaller cargo type of craft?
> Of something else altogether. I suspect it’s an interesting story regardless.



*It's the time I took
the float plane out
when the town 
was evacuated.

I've told this story, I'm sure?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And if you receive that remittance, you’ll know both that I’m certifiable…
> and that no bank would ever consider cashing it.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Actually, that one was one of the many CGI wrecks from Disney’s 2013 version of The Lone Ranger.



*Ah!
CGI? Not bad.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The one from Future-III was done by ILM believe it or not and I was intrigued to learn that they built a 1/3 scale track and locomotive to do it.



*I remember that!
And the differences
are striking when you
put them side by side
like that.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> What other TR can offer up scientific facts of this caliber?
> Am I right, here?
> 
> And all this time I always thought that the response to that question was:
> A Woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a Woodchuck could chuck wood.



*I didn't make that up.
It was from an old
Readers Digest article.
It was answers to common
sayings... without providing
the saying.

My favourite was.

"No. But Exocet missiles do."

And the one I mentioned was
something like:

"If he could, it would be a cord and a half."*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Their personalities seem to mesh quite naturally.
> A bit dark, a bit brooding, maybe a bit misunderstood and certainly not someone that you want to purposely get on the wrong side of.



*Legit.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Sasquatches drop in over at the In-N-Out all the time.
> It’s such a common occurrence that no one ever bothers to take a picture.
> This, however, was an entirely new and unfamiliar type of dangerous intruder.



*Ah. 
Now I understand.
Hence my confusion.
A fairly common occurrence.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Interesting. Never been to one of the various Tussaud's venues.



*First one was in London, England
when I was 10 or so.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And I didn’t figure that you’d be allowed to interact with the characters in that way.




*But I remember you couldn't
in London. Not even close.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’m guessing that these figures were not wax (as I’ve always been led to believe), but something stronger to allow that much physical contact with the paying public.



*Hmmm....
You know? I'm not sure.
Never thought of that!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Now I know that they were promoting the film of that name, but while Jane was known for many things, being blond was not one of them. Over time the caption would tend to suggest a preference for her costar over herself.



*Ah yes. Excellent point.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well…
> This takes a minute to set up so bear with me here
> (and I’m not sure it’s really worth your effort in reading, to be honest)
> 
> Anyway…
> Every year in late October the music department at the university my young’en attends holds a major regional competition for high school marching bands. It generally draws very skilled units from five or six of the surrounding states and the WCU band (one of the better outfits in the nation) also performs twice during the day. Needless to say it’s very much worth seeing (especially for band geeks). We’ve been going up there since the boy was in one of those competing high schools himself. Being as this is likely his last year in school (and he’s one of the featured musicians) we didn’t want to miss the last hurrah. The show also runs all day and doesn’t end until nearly 11pm. As we live a good three hours away, we need to leave fairly early, it’s generally best to get a room for the night. Then we can also take the boy out for lunch the next day before heading back down the mountain for home. The problem is… WCU is also smack in the middle of one of our National Forests, and October is prime motorbiking and autumn leaf viewing season, so the hotels charge extra and fill up quickly. That means you need to book early just to get a room and be sure that you don’t get charged way more than anyone wants to be paying. As vets, we know this and made sure to have everything squared away a couple months in advance. But then just a few days before the event, we lost our main credit card (well, I lost mine that is). No big problem, I had that number locked down and they issued us a new one which arrived the day before we were heading out. On the way up the mountain we even called ahead to tell them that we’d be late checking in and that it might even be close to midnight before we arrived. What we didn’t think to do was say that we’d be using a different credit card from the one that originally secured the reservation. When we finally got to the hotel at about 11:30, we learned that their policy was that they would go ahead and charge the cards for any reservation that had not arrived by 4pm. When they did that, they learned that that number was locked, so they canceled our resie, and then resold the room (at probably three times the price) to a walk-up customer. My first thought was: guess I’m driving back home, but the girls wanted to try and get a room somewhere else. That proved futile and took time, so we stopped for some coffee to finish talking it over and get ourselves prepared for the journey back home. Needless to say, it was close to 1am before I actually started driving, after 3am when I dropped my sister-in-law at her house, and well after 4am before we got back home. By the time I actually got into bed, I’d been up nearly 24 hours and was pretty well shot for the rest of the weekend.
> 
> Lesson learned…
> Make dang sure that you and your perspective lodging are on the same page in regards to payment methods before setting out.



*I do recall watching
certain marching band videos. 

As soon as you said
"lost our main credit card"....

Yeah, I knew what happened.
Too bad you didn't think of that
when you called the hotel.

And... you were a wee bit tired?
Heh. Welcome to my weekly world.
(Although, now, after about 25 straight
years of it... it's every second week.)

Thanks for taking the time
to write all that out!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Both…
> I figured that most folks would see the vegetable as the offending part of the offering so I went with the other half of the dish in the response. But in truth, I also don’t actually care for the texture of scallops and find broccoli to be right palatable as veggies go.



*So I was right!
And wrong.
But mostly right!

(It's my TR.
I get to decide.)*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> (not overly confidant with this round of guesses, to be sure)



*I can definitely say
that you answered 
the questions.*


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

O/T dog update from my household: reference checks done for rescue organization and home inspection done this morning. This rescue organization is thorough! But the inspectors did seem to be fond our current sheltie, and after watching him try to play with the cat, agreed that he might just be needing a buddy!


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> O/T dog update from my household: reference checks done for rescue organization and home inspection done this morning. This rescue organization is thorough!



*I think that's a good thing.
I would hope they'd be thorough.
Much better than the alternative.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> But the inspectors did seem to be fond our current sheltie, and after watching him try to play with the cat, agreed that he might just be needing a buddy!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Ponz!  I hope by now you are doing better.  Sorry your back slowed you down - not a good way to get some rest. 
When you said the plane engines shut down, I thought it was because of the standing passenger.  I'm glad you weren't stuck out there too long.
Hmm, Venice Beach was a little less crowded than I expected.  I'm glad Kay got to touch the Pacific.
I am surprised (or not) that you weren't impressed with In N Out.   We love it, but I know you can get better gourmet burgers.  For fast food, once in LA we did a burger challenge over several days - Phat Burger, Burger Phi, In N Out, Five Guys, I don't even remember.  For our family, In N Out won.  I think one reason we love it is because it is our traditional vacation burger, so those little palm trees on the cup say "VACATION!!!!" to us.  We have one here, but we only go every few months, and half the time they drown it in too much salt and they are slow.  They just can't get it right here.  Soon we will be living back in Oregon, and we will miss it again.  Sorry, Loooong Ode to my burger! 
Fun pics from Hollywood!  Thanks for sharing the old pics that went with the handprints!

Rodeo Drive!  The place we had our $200 lunch while gazing at the stores we could not shop. While trying to pretend we belonged there. 
I do know the connetion in the pic - Pretty Woman!  I always think of that movie when I think of Rodeo Drive!

I had forgotten you also did US before Disney.  Such a fun trip for your princess!


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> When she was born, she wasn't like that.
> But when she became a teenager,
> she had corrective surgery
> to attach her phone to her hand.
> 
> It's been there ever since.



I actually LOL'd on this one!



pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)



Roy Orbison approves.



pkondz said:


> We found a shop that was advertising
> 50% off, so we popped in.
> Kay found a top she didn't mind.
> And hey! It was on sale, so...
> 
> $1,560.00



So by top -- are you talking about a shirt?  Did it have gold or diamonds on it at least???



pkondz said:


> Okay, lady.
> Your guy is getting jealous.
> Stop looking at _me_ and pay
> attention to him.
> 
> I get that a lot.



They were clearly not expecting someone to be taking pictures within the in-n-out joint.  



pkondz said:


> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.



I suppose all Americans look the same to you???



pkondz said:


> "Okay, Tiger. Visualize. See the hole?
> Now... be the ball. Be the ball, Tiger."



That is a terrible likeness of Tiger.  The others were pretty close -- this looks nothing like him.



pkondz said:


> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?
> 
> Say yes.
> Bonus points....








Yes.



pkondz said:


> Both were good, although the
> spring rolls were possibly
> a _touch_ over cooked.
> Not enough to worry about, though.
> 
> We then each had wonton soup.
> Yum!
> We both love that
> and this did not disappoint.



How many times can you eat chinese food on this trip?  You're in California!  You HAVE to eat the Mexican food while you're down there!!!



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 
> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?



This is a tough one -- you're definitely going to purchase the FOTL passes -- I'm just not sure if you're going to rope drop.  If it was just you -- you'd definitely rope drop as well -- but since she doesn't do mornings, I'm leaning towards no rope drop.  But at the same time, you're probably only going to do one day there, so I could see you waking her up early.  

Which obviously reminds me of this...






I'm going to go with C.
[/quote]




pkondz said:


> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride



I know nothing about that place -- so I'll just guess A.  



pkondz said:


> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.


Breaks down.



pkondz said:


> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.


Walking dead



pkondz said:


> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!



harry potter wand?



pkondz said:


> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.



D. fast and furious



pkondz said:


> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride



Transformers



pkondz said:


> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both



Both -- she wants to try both and you get stuck with whichever one she doesn't like as much!



pkondz said:


> 89 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D



transformers?



pkondz said:


> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger


Jurassic Cafe



pkondz said:


> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.


so many questions this round that I have no idea about!  But B.



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the _other_ one?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



I saw the obvious one -- will have to go back and relook to see what else I missed.


----------



## cinderkelly

Did I miss it or am I early??? I know your birthday is in the general vicinity of now.  So I’ll just say it now!

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *I'm not even sure if
> I've seen it start to finish
> in one sitting.*


Fantasia was certainly not everyone’s cup of tea.
I think that even Walt finally decided that in retrospect is was a mite ambitious.
From my perspective I felt that they chose the music fairly well and the visuals were of course quite engaging.  They did a second one a few years back as well, and while again, I liked most of the musical choices, I don’t think they worked quite as hard on the visual representations that time.




“pkondz said:


> *And I saw both Pinocchio
> and Leagues
> in the basement of our church.
> Movie night (afternoon?)
> for the kiddies.
> Of which I were one.*


That’s a cool story as well.
Were they doing that as part of an after-school program?

My brother and I spent some time in a summer “day camp” that included a regular movie day.
We say some fairly good films during that time frame.  We saw a lot of “fluff” and unmemorable things as well, but every once and again, something excellent would crop up.




“pkondz said:


> *That's a nice story
> and an even nicer memory! *


Agreed.
There aren’t a whole lot of those, so I’m glad for the ones that I can retrieve from these dilapidated old brain cells.





“pkondz said:


> *It's the time I took
> the float plane out
> when the town
> was evacuated.
> 
> I've told this story, I'm sure?*


I’m sure you have.
I haven’t gone back to read all of the cross conversations in your first two TR’s yet.
I suspect it either showed up there or during one of the points where I was off the boards for a couple of months and I just missed it.




“pkondz said:


> * It was from an old
> Readers Digest article.
> It was answers to common
> sayings... without providing
> the saying.
> 
> My favourite was.
> 
> "No. But Exocet missiles do."*


We could have a contest to come up with the best phrase for that to be the answer to.
That would likely be rather entertaining.

I’m with you in that I like the line, but I can’t think of what the specific common saying they were offering a retort to would be in that instance.  The only thing I can think of quickly without putting too much research into it would be the old war-time phrase: “Loose lips sink ships”.  Not being a question, I’m pretty sure that ain’t it.

What phrase did you relate it to?




“pkondz said:


> *And... you were a wee bit tired?
> Heh. Welcome to my weekly world.
> (Although, now, after about 25 straight
> years of it... it's every second week.)*


I don’t even pretend to compete with your work hours; no one in their right mind would.
I’ve done a few stints of working strange and swing schedules back in my youth, but nothing like the foolishness you put up with.  I suspect that some of you double and triple shifts would even be considered illegal in some countries and/or professions.




“pkondz said:


> *(It's my TR.
> I get to decide.)*











“pkondz said:


> *I can definitely say
> that you answered
> the questions.*


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> When she was born, she wasn't like that.
> But when she became a teenager,
> she had corrective surgery
> to attach her phone to her hand.
> 
> It's been there ever since.


Daddy I am sure that I can reach it - let me just stretch a little farther.   



pkondz said:


> I was disappointed to not see
> Jaws appear and devour one.





pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)


Oh I love that movie and when I went to Las Angeles many years ago we took the Hollywood tour and they drove us by the balcony that he climbed up to get her. Pretty Woman



pkondz said:


> Seriously though.
> Doesn't he remind you of the
> Cameron Frye character
> from Ferris Bueller's Day Off?





pkondz said:


> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.


Yes he does.



pkondz said:


> I recognized him and decided
> to offer him a bit of advice.
> What could it hurt?





pkondz said:


> "Okay, Tiger. Visualize. See the hole?
> Now... be the ball. Be the ball, Tiger."
> 
> Unfortunately, I think he misheard.
> He thought I said "Be the _bowel._"
> And his game's gone to crap ever since.


Yes and he really needed your help ever since.  He is getting worser and worser as they days go on.



pkondz said:


> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?
> 
> Say yes.
> Bonus points....


Yes - we all need to see what hotel rooms look like.  They are all unique.



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 
> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?
> B - rope drop
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride
> a Flight of the Hippogriff
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.
> Ride breaks down
> 
> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.
> a, d, e
> 
> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!
> Harry Potter wand
> 
> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.
> Fast & Furious - supercharged
> 
> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
> Transformers the ride
> 
> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both
> Both - you have 1 each and split them so you can get the whole experience
> 
> 89 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D
> The Simpsons Ride because that is the one that I absolutely hated when I rode it at Universal Florida.
> 
> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger
> Krusty Burger
> 
> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.
> No
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the _other_ one?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.


pm sent.


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Ponz!



*Hi Tammie! *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I hope by now you are doing better. Sorry your back slowed you down - not a good way to get some rest.



*Slooooooowly getting better.
I think I'm just about up to speed now.
Hurts when I do... but I can.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> When you said the plane engines shut down, I thought it was because of the standing passenger. I'm glad you weren't stuck out there too long.



*If that'd been the case, 
I'm thinking the doors would've opened 
and the cops would've come on board.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hmm, Venice Beach was a little less crowded than I expected. I'm glad Kay got to touch the Pacific.



*Guess it was too cold?
Or just because it was
the middle of a weekday?*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I am surprised (or not) that you weren't impressed with In N Out.  We love it, but I know you can get better gourmet burgers. For fast food, once in LA we did a burger challenge over several days - Phat Burger, Burger Phi, In N Out, Five Guys, I don't even remember. For our family, In N Out won. I think one reason we love it is because it is our traditional vacation burger, so those little palm trees on the cup say "VACATION!!!!" to us. We have one here, but we only go every few months, and half the time they drown it in too much salt and they are slow. They just can't get it right here. Soon we will be living back in Oregon, and we will miss it again. Sorry, Loooong Ode to my burger!



*Well, that's a good enough reason!
You go back to what makes you happy, right?
*




MAGICFOR2 said:


> Fun pics from Hollywood! Thanks for sharing the old pics that went with the handprints!



*You're welcome!
It was fun hunting those down.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Rodeo Drive! The place we had our $200 lunch while gazing at the stores we could not shop. While trying to pretend we belonged there.





*Hmmm.... $200 lunch.
Just had water?*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I do know the connetion in the pic - Pretty Woman! I always think of that movie when I think of Rodeo Drive!







MAGICFOR2 said:


> I had forgotten you also did US before Disney. Such a fun trip for your princess!



*Details, coming up!*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> I actually LOL'd on this one!



 
*But it's true!*



mustinjourney said:


> Roy Orbison approves.



*Very good!*



mustinjourney said:


> So by top -- are you talking about a shirt? Did it have gold or diamonds on it at least???



*I think it was polyester/cotton.
So... two types of material and all.*



mustinjourney said:


> They were clearly not expecting someone to be taking pictures within the in-n-out joint.



*Do you think I looked
like a tourist?

Nah....*



mustinjourney said:


> I suppose all Americans look the same to you???



*You are all the same.

Not nice and varied like us!
*




mustinjourney said:


> That is a terrible likeness of Tiger. The others were pretty close -- this looks nothing like him.



*Some were better than others.
There was a Bruce Willis one
that was really bad.*



mustinjourney said:


> Yes.


*
Thought so.*



mustinjourney said:


> How many times can you eat chinese food on this trip? You're in California! You HAVE to eat the Mexican food while you're down there!!!



*At least twice.

Guess how many times 
we ate Mexican?*



mustinjourney said:


> This is a tough one -- you're definitely going to purchase the FOTL passes -- I'm just not sure if you're going to rope drop. If it was just you -- you'd definitely rope drop as well -- but since she doesn't do mornings, I'm leaning towards no rope drop. But at the same time, you're probably only going to do one day there, so I could see you waking her up early.
> 
> Which obviously reminds me of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go with C.







mustinjourney said:


> I know nothing about that place -- so I'll just guess A.
> 
> Breaks down.
> 
> Walking dead
> 
> harry potter wand?
> 
> D. fast and furious
> 
> Transformers
> 
> Both -- she wants to try both and you get stuck with whichever one she doesn't like as much!
> 
> transformers?
> 
> Jurassic Cafe
> 
> so many questions this round that I have no idea about! But B.



*All noted!*



mustinjourney said:


> I saw the obvious one -- will have to go back and relook to see what else I missed.



*Got your PM!*


----------



## pkondz

cinderkelly said:


> Did I miss it or am I early??? I know your birthday is in the general vicinity of now.  So I’ll just say it now!
> 
> Happy Birthday!!


*Thanks Kelly! *


----------



## Tracy161

Do you have a birthday happening I don't know about?! If so... HAPPY BIRTHDAY my friend!!!!!!!! 



pkondz said:


> "Nope." Kay replied.
> "He had a nice hat. So he's legit."


Please tell Kay to be careful with this line of reasoning... I've started many a failed relationship with the same logic. 



pkondz said:


> I always assume that
> if I'm not at the carousel
> of hope and despair
> when (if) my bags come out
> that someone will steal them.


All of this. 



pkondz said:


> When she was born, she wasn't like that.
> But when she became a teenager,
> she had corrective surgery
> to attach her phone to her hand.


Weird. This surgery seems to be trending among most teenagers. 



pkondz said:


> "Dad!" She urgently hissed. "Look!"


What?!?!? 



pkondz said:


> Okay, lady.
> Your guy is getting jealous.
> Stop looking at _me_ and pay
> attention to him.


Seriously. Take a picture, lady, it lasts longer... 



pkondz said:


> Seriously though.
> Doesn't he remind you of the
> Cameron Frye character
> from Ferris Bueller's Day Off?


YES!!!!!!!!!! I thought this before you even mentioned it - wise minds...  

Thanks for inserting a bunch of the Hollywood signatures photos - that was so much fun!!! 

Wow, you two sure packed in a ton of stuff that day, I'm impressed!


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Fantasia was certainly not everyone’s cup of tea.
> I think that even Walt finally decided that in retrospect is was a mite ambitious.
> From my perspective I felt that they chose the music fairly well and the visuals were of course quite engaging. They did a second one a few years back as well, and while again, I liked most of the musical choices, I don’t think they worked quite as hard on the visual representations that time.



*I'm positive I've never seen the sequel.
Mostly I remember seeing snippets
of Fantasia on Disney shows here and there.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That’s a cool story as well.
> Were they doing that as part of an after-school program?



*No, I seem to recall that it was
something on its own.
I was probably 5 or something.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> My brother and I spent some time in a summer “day camp” that included a regular movie day.
> We say some fairly good films during that time frame. We saw a lot of “fluff” and unmemorable things as well, but every once and again, something excellent would crop up.



*Ya gots to take the bad with the good.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Agreed.
> There aren’t a whole lot of those, so I’m glad for the ones that I can retrieve from these dilapidated old brain cells.



*I'm thinking if you thought real hard
you could come up with a few more good ones.

Been to a lantern festival lately?
*




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’m sure you have.
> I haven’t gone back to read all of the cross conversations in your first two TR’s yet.
> I suspect it either showed up there or during one of the points where I was off the boards for a couple of months and I just missed it.



*It was at the very back of 
something like this:






In front of me were several
hundred yards of tangled,
smoke reeking fire hose.

The plane went up, down and side
to side as much as it went forward.

Fun ride.



Not.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> We could have a contest to come up with the best phrase for that to be the answer to.
> That would likely be rather entertaining.
> 
> I’m with you in that I like the line, but I can’t think of what the specific common saying they were offering a retort to would be in that instance. The only thing I can think of quickly without putting too much research into it would be the old war-time phrase: “Loose lips sink ships”. Not being a question, I’m pretty sure that ain’t it.
> 
> What phrase did you relate it to?



*You nailed it!
That was the point.
It was obvious.
"Loose lips sink ships"

"No. But exocet missiles do."*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I don’t even pretend to compete with your work hours; no one in their right mind would.
> I’ve done a few stints of working strange and swing schedules back in my youth, but nothing like the foolishness you put up with. I suspect that some of you double and triple shifts would even be considered illegal in some countries and/or professions.



*Hmmm... legal.
But just I think.
*




GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>





*Accurate.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



*You could have most right, too.
Or not.

I ain't sayin'!*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Daddy I am sure that I can reach it - let me just stretch a little farther.



*She touched the water....
Then ran in the opposite direction!
*




juniorbugman said:


> Oh I love that movie and when I went to Las Angeles many years ago we took the Hollywood tour and they drove us by the balcony that he climbed up to get her. Pretty Woman



*No way! That's so cool!*



juniorbugman said:


> Yes he does.



*Right??*



juniorbugman said:


> Yes and he really needed your help ever since. He is getting worser and worser as they days go on.



*Yup.

I really need to work
on speaking more eerily.


Clearly!*



juniorbugman said:


> Yes - we all need to see what hotel rooms look like. They are all unique.



*Some have beds.
Some have bathrooms.
Some have both!*



juniorbugman said:


> Questions next round:
> 
> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?
> B - rope drop
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride
> a Flight of the Hippogriff
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.
> Ride breaks down
> 
> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.
> a, d, e
> 
> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!
> Harry Potter wand
> 
> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.
> Fast & Furious - supercharged
> 
> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
> Transformers the ride
> 
> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both
> Both - you have 1 each and split them so you can get the whole experience
> 
> 89 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D
> The Simpsons Ride because that is the one that I absolutely hated when I rode it at Universal Florida.
> 
> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger
> Krusty Burger
> 
> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.
> No



*All noted!*



juniorbugman said:


> pm sent.



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Do you have a birthday happening I don't know about?! If so... HAPPY BIRTHDAY my friend!!!!!!!!



*Thanks, Tracy! *



Tracy161 said:


> Please tell Kay to be careful with this line of reasoning... I've started many a failed relationship with the same logic.



*Uh, oh.
Okay, I'll pass the word.*



Tracy161 said:


> All of this.



*No lie,
am I right?*



Tracy161 said:


> Weird. This surgery seems to be trending among most teenagers.



*Someone is making
bucketfuls of cash.
And it ain't me!*



Tracy161 said:


> Seriously. Take a picture, lady, it lasts longer...



* I haven't hear that one
in forever and a day!*



Tracy161 said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!! I thought this before you even mentioned it - wise minds...



*We is smart!*



Tracy161 said:


> Thanks for inserting a bunch of the Hollywood signatures photos - that was so much fun!!!



*That was my favourite part
of writing that update. *



Tracy161 said:


> Wow, you two sure packed in a ton of stuff that day, I'm impressed!



*The trip is just getting started!*


----------



## Chrystmasangel

pkondz said:


> We arrived at the Delta
> check in and were
> greeted with this sight:


Ugh!  We always fly out of Columbus here in Ohio and every time we do, our line looks like this.  It sucks. 



pkondz said:


> Four people left the line to follow him.
> I looked at Kay, she looked at me,
> we shrugged and followed the man.



Good choice.



pkondz said:


> I admit that I was a bit
> concerned that I'd find
> a long, slow line.
> But the opposite was true



That's because all those people were still here...



pkondz said:


>



See ya sucka's...



pkondz said:


> Probably the watch one



Yes, probably most definately the watch one!



pkondz said:


> I was fine, I had made sure
> to shift in the saddle
> and stretch fairly often.
> So I greatly enjoyed
> poking fun at her pain.



This was such a missed oppurtunity on your part!  You should have at least shared with her to keep stretching and moving in the saddle... then, when she felt she didn't need to listen to you or that she new better,  the poking fun could commence and would have much more meaning!



pkondz said:


> Some people are too stupid to fly.



AMEN!



pkondz said:


> I always assume that
> if I'm not at the carousel
> of hope and despair
> when (if) my bags come out
> that someone will steal them.



If you didn't keep you Millions of $$$$$ in them, you wouldn't have to be so worried!




pkondz said:


> I was disappointed to not see
> Jaws appear and devour one.



Might want to look closer at that picture... here... I blew up a portion for you...





pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)



*Vivian*: “Tell me one person who it's worked out for.”

*Kit*: “What, you want me to name someone? You want like a name? Oh, God, the pressure of a name... I got it. Cinda****in'rella.



pkondz said:


> We went back to our car.
> Tails between our legs.



Been there!  Done that.  LOL



pkondz said:


> "Dad!" She urgently hissed. "Look!"



Uh, picture please!   Can't believe she passed that up.  He's even close to looking like a Capabara with all his fur!



pkondz said:


> Seriously though.
> Doesn't he remind you of the
> Cameron Frye character
> from Ferris Bueller's Day Off?



 I was already thinking that before you even posted this below the picture. 



pkondz said:


>



She will do this...but won't pose for a pic with Wolvereen?  
(by the way this pic is amazing!)



pkondz said:


> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Say yes.
> Bonus points....



yes



pkondz said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?



C. both



pkondz said:


> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride



a. flight of the hippogriff



pkondz said:


> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.



d. lose my hat



pkondz said:


> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.



d. Animal actors
e. walking dead attraction



pkondz said:


> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!



Hooded sweat shirt



pkondz said:


> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.



d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged



pkondz said:


> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride



c. Revenge of the Mummy



pkondz said:


> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both



c. both



pkondz said:


> 9 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D



a. Transformers - The Ride - 3D



pkondz said:


> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger



d. Krusty Burger



pkondz said:


> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.



b. No (since there is no option for Heck no!)



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the _other_ one?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



Sending you a PM.


----------



## Thumper_Man

This is where you're hiding now a days. 

Posted on one of the old threads but now that I found you,

Happy Belated Birthday from Lady H and myself.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

I’m told that you’re officially “older” now…
Congrats on your continued survival.
May we all get to continue seeing the future unfold.
(And may that future be brighter than it might appear)





“pkondz said:


> *I'm positive I've never seen the sequel.
> Mostly I remember seeing snippets
> of Fantasia on Disney shows here and there.*


Those Snippets are what most folks have seen.
Mostly “The Sorcerer's Apprentice” and parts of “The Nutcracker Suite” 

Ya’ know…
As a player of instrumental music, Kay might actually enjoy parts of either version depending of what composers strike her fancy.

Just ‘cause…
Here are the pieces that were chosen for both films
(in case you’d like to show her the options)

_In the Original…_
Bach's Toccata and Fugue
Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Suite 
The Sorcerer's Apprentice    (of course and it actually appears in both films)
Stravinsky's Rite of Spring    (the piece that caused a riot when first performed)
Beethoven's 6th “The Pastoral Symphony”
Ponchielli's Dance of the Hours    (this one’s just fun)
Night on Bald Mountain and Ave Maria    (most folks kind’a fast forward through “Maria” though) 


_The 2000 version {again, the music is generally better than the visuals for this one}…_
Beethoven's Symphony No. 5    (...-)
Respighi's Pines of Rome    (nice piece of music, slightly odd visual interpretation)
Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue    (the most modern piece)
Shostakovich's Piano Concerto No. 2
The Carnival of the Animals by Saint-Saëns.   (Yoyos and flamingoes?)
Pomp and Circumstance – Marches 1 - 4    (with visuals of Donald Duck as “Noah” of all things)
the Stravinsky version of the Firebird Suite    (which has one of my favorite finales)


As usual…
Feel free to ignore my foolishness




“pkondz said:


> *I'm thinking if you thought real hard
> you could come up with a few more good ones.
> 
> Been to a lantern festival lately?*


I was alluding to good memories from childhood.  Those are a mite sparse….
Things improved vastly (for the most part) once I got to be around 30ish




“pkondz said:


> *In front of me were several
> hundred yards of tangled,
> smoke reeking fire hose.
> 
> The plane went up, down and side
> to side as much as it went forward.
> 
> Fun ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Not.*


Yep…
That most certainly qualifies as being quite the adventure.
Glad you survived it.




“pkondz said:


> *You nailed it!
> That was the point.
> It was obvious.
> "Loose lips sink ships"
> 
> "No. But exocet missiles do."*








Yes, yes they do.

_(Surprised it was that simple an interpretation)_




“pkondz said:


> *Hmmm... legal.
> But just I think.*


Well, so long as it squeaks through under the radar…
(so to speak)




“pkondz said:


> *
> 
> Accurate.*


Everyone needs their own little world to rule.




“pkondz said:


> *You could have most right, too.
> Or not.
> 
> I ain't sayin'!*


Cool!!!
Certain Ambiguity…

Who could ask for anything more?


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> *Right??*


Ooops I think I was supposed to say right so right even though I am a lefty and saying right goes against my nature I will say right.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> For whatever reason,
> I had always thought
> I'd never get to Los Angeles.
> I'd never had any desire
> to go to the original
> House of the Mouse.
> I was quite happy
> with Florida, thank you.
> 
> There were a few things
> I wouldn't _mind_ seeing.
> But... I could live without it.
> 
> And yet....
> I was really excited
> to be going there
> for the first time.


That's pretty much how I felt. But the more I see and read about "the OG" it makes me really want to go to Disneyland. Maybe someday. 



pkondz said:


> When she was born, she wasn't like that.
> But when she became a teenager,
> she had corrective surgery
> to attach her phone to her hand.
> 
> It's been there ever since.


I have one of those too. Never leaves her hand. Except when it drops to the floor to crack the screen...



pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)


Nope I do not. It looks a bit like a young Annie Potts if that means anything.



pkondz said:


> Personally, I think it's a shame
> how he's been reduced
> to carving the cracks
> in the sidewalks.
> 
> But whatever pays the bills, I guess.


The oil downturn hit Alberta hard.

Did you hear that Fort MacMurray wants to put up a statue of Wolverine? 



pkondz said:


> Seriously though.
> Doesn't he remind you of the
> Cameron Frye character
> from Ferris Bueller's Day Off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.


Pretty close. I think the blank stare straight into your camera is the best part.



pkondz said:


> What were our thoughts of In-N-Out?
> For a fast food chain,
> it was certainly better than McDonalds.
> 
> Mind you, that's not saying much.
> It was better than most
> fast food chains.
> But over all... I've had _much_ better.


I haven't been to In-N-Out, but I kept hearing rave reviews about 5 Guys, so last time in Orlando I finally tried it. It was fine, but I didn't see what all the fuss was about. Sounds pretty much the same as your outing to In-N-Out.



pkondz said:


> I really enjoyed looking at
> the hand and foot prints.
> Nostalgia... it's a real thing.


I enjoyed the pictures, so I suspect the real thing would be both exciting and touching.



pkondz said:


> And we never did.
> It's like it was removed
> right after we spotted it.


Interesting. I would have though the sign was some big thing visible from nearly the whole area.



pkondz said:


> Here is a photo
> (albeit, horribly blurry. sorry!)
> of the chef preparing our
> Peking duck.


I enjoy Asian food. Sadly none of the ladies in my house do, so I rarely get to have it now that I don't work overseas. But when I did go overseas regularly, most every Friday was duck day (not to be confused with Wednesday hump day, for the hard of hearing). A little stall in town would cook to order, so we'd pre-order two duck for $20, which included mounds of rice. I miss those food prices.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 
> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.
> 
> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.
> 
> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!
> 
> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.
> 
> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
> 
> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both
> 
> 9 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D
> 
> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger
> 
> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the _other_ one?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.


1. b
2. b
3. d
4. a, d
5. Potter wand
6. a
7. c
8. c
9. b
10. c
11. d (but am I telling the truth...?)

PM coming...


----------



## pkondz

Thumper_Man said:


> This is where you're hiding now a days.



*Yep! 
Now I have to find a new place!*






Thumper_Man said:


> Posted on one of the old threads but now that I found you,
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday from Lady H and myself.



*I said thanks over there too,
but will again here.

Thanks, Bunnies!

How have you guys been???*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’m told that you’re officially “older” now…
> Congrats on your continued survival.
> May we all get to continue seeing the future unfold.
> (And may that future be brighter than it might appear)



*Thanks, Rob! 
("Older"... I feel it.
Certainly in my back...)*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Those Snippets are what most folks have seen.
> Mostly “The Sorcerer's Apprentice” and parts of “The Nutcracker Suite”







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Ya’ know…
> As a player of instrumental music, Kay might actually enjoy parts of either version depending of what composers strike her fancy.





GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just ‘cause…
> Here are the pieces that were chosen for both films
> (in case you’d like to show her the options)
> 
> _In the Original…_
> Bach's Toccata and Fugue
> Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Suite
> The Sorcerer's Apprentice (of course and it actually appears in both films)
> Stravinsky's Rite of Spring (the piece that caused a riot when first performed)
> Beethoven's 6th “The Pastoral Symphony”
> Ponchielli's Dance of the Hours (this one’s just fun)
> Night on Bald Mountain and Ave Maria (most folks kind’a fast forward through “Maria” though)
> 
> 
> _The 2000 version {again, the music is generally better than the visuals for this one}…_
> Beethoven's Symphony No. 5 (...-)
> Respighi's Pines of Rome (nice piece of music, slightly odd visual interpretation)
> Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue (the most modern piece)
> Shostakovich's Piano Concerto No. 2
> The Carnival of the Animals by Saint-Saëns. (Yoyos and flamingoes?)
> Pomp and Circumstance – Marches 1 - 4 (with visuals of Donald Duck as “Noah” of all things)
> the Stravinsky version of the Firebird Suite (which has one of my favorite finales)
> 
> 
> As usual…
> Feel free to ignore my foolishness



*I just might pass that
on to Kay and see
what she does with it.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I was alluding to good memories from childhood. Those are a mite sparse….
> Things improved vastly (for the most part) once I got to be around 30ish



*Ah.
Well, I didn't know you 
so well back then...*






GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep…
> That most certainly qualifies as being quite the adventure.
> Glad you survived it.



*Didn't feel like I did at the time.
But being up for 48 or so hours
will do that to you.

And I won't mention
the greasy hot dog.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yes, yes they do.
> 
> _(Surprised it was that simple an interpretation)_



*It was supposed to be easy
and comical.
Wasn't a quiz.
So.... yep!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, so long as it squeaks through under the radar…
> (so to speak)




*Touché!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Everyone needs their own little world to rule.



*It's my fiefdom
and welcome to it.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Cool!!!
> Certain Ambiguity…
> 
> Who could ask for anything more?


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Ooops I think I was supposed to say right so right even though I am a lefty and saying right goes against my nature I will say right.


*Well, that's just gauche!*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *Ah.
> Well, I didn't know you
> so well back then...
> 
> *


Lucky you…




“pkondz said:


> *
> And I won't mention
> the greasy hot dog.*


It’s probably best that no one ever speak of the greasy hot dog.

<<shudder>>




“pkondz said:


> *It's my fiefdom
> and welcome to it.*


And such a nice little fiefdom it is, too.




“pkondz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any day that includes even a smattering of either of the Gershwins is a good day.




pkondz said:


> *Well, that's just gauche!*


And sinister…

(and being another of those folks who are both gauche and sinister, I know of what I speak)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Happy birthday, sir!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Happy Birthday Pkondz!


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Happy Birthday Pkondz!


*Thank you! *


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> That's pretty much how I felt. But the more I see and read about "the OG" it makes me really want to go to Disneyland. Maybe someday.



*Never read (or seen)
the OG.

But... I'm glad we went.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> I have one of those too. Never leaves her hand. Except when it drops to the floor to crack the screen...



*Mine are old enough that
if they drop theirs and
crack the screen...

"Are you going to live with that,
or buy a new one?"

Either way... not my problem.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Nope I do not. It looks a bit like a young Annie Potts if that means anything.



*Different actress.
That's Laura San Giacomo
if that means anything to you!


Interesting you'd mention
Annie Potts... on Halloween.

Do you get the connection there?*



Terra Nova guy said:


> The oil downturn hit Alberta hard.
> 
> Did you hear that Fort MacMurray wants to put up a statue of Wolverine?



*No! I didn't!

Interesting. (Googled.)*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Pretty close. I think the blank stare straight into your camera is the best part.







Terra Nova guy said:


> I haven't been to In-N-Out, but I kept hearing rave reviews about 5 Guys, so last time in Orlando I finally tried it. It was fine, but I didn't see what all the fuss was about. Sounds pretty much the same as your outing to In-N-Out.



*I think so.
It's a very good chain.
But... it's definitely a chain.

I'd pick it over a lot of other chains.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> I enjoyed the pictures, so I suspect the real thing would be both exciting and touching.



*It was... a stroll of emotions.
"Never really knew him."*
*"Oh! She was amazing... and gone now."
"Who's that?"
"That must be new!"*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Interesting. I would have though the sign was some big thing visible from nearly the whole area.



*It's big, but.... 
Not this time.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> I enjoy Asian food. Sadly none of the ladies in my house do, so I rarely get to have it now that I don't work overseas. But when I did go overseas regularly, most every Friday was duck day (not to be confused with Wednesday hump day, for the hard of hearing). A little stall in town would cook to order, so we'd pre-order two duck for $20, which included mounds of rice. I miss those food prices.



*Not bad!

And...

"duck day" and "hard of hearing"

Took me a minute before the nickel dropped.
*
 



Terra Nova guy said:


> 1. b
> 2. b
> 3. d
> 4. a, d
> 5. Potter wand
> 6. a
> 7. c
> 8. c
> 9. b
> 10. c
> 11. d (but am I telling the truth...?)



*All noted.
And.... Are you???*



Terra Nova guy said:


> PM coming...



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Lucky you…



*Had a lot of gas back then, huh?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> It’s probably best that no one ever speak of the greasy hot dog.
> 
> <<shudder>>



*Correct.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And such a nice little fiefdom it is, too.



*Thanks. 
I have a nice lady
who comes in every 
other week to tidy up.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Any day that includes even a smattering of either of the Gershwins is a good day.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And sinister…
> 
> (and being another of those folks who are both gauche and sinister, I know of what I speak)


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Happy birthday, sir!


*Thanks Mark! *


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> Ugh! We always fly out of Columbus here in Ohio and every time we do, our line looks like this. It sucks.



*Usually we have no lines at all up here for WestJet.
Air Canada always, WestJet seldom.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Good choice.







Chrystmasangel said:


> That's because all those people were still here...



*Better them than me!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> See ya sucka's...



*Yup! We're outta here!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Yes, probably most definately the watch one!



*Undoubtedly.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> This was such a missed oppurtunity on your part! You should have at least shared with her to keep stretching and moving in the saddle... then, when she felt she didn't need to listen to you or that she new better, the poking fun could commence and would have much more meaning!



*Dang. Opportunity missed!!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> AMEN!



*Oh?
Sounds like you have tales to share?*



Chrystmasangel said:


> If you didn't keep you Millions of $$$$$ in them, you wouldn't have to be so worried!



*It's not the money.
It's my truss.

Trust! Trust fund!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Might want to look closer at that picture... here... I blew up a portion for you...




*Thank you!
(I was so tempted to do just that.)*



Chrystmasangel said:


> *Vivian*: “Tell me one person who it's worked out for.”
> 
> *Kit*: “What, you want me to name someone? You want like a name? Oh, God, the pressure of a name... I got it. Cinda****in'rella.



*Such a great line! *



Chrystmasangel said:


> Been there! Done that. LOL



*Rodeo Drive is not for
the faint of wallet*.



Chrystmasangel said:


> Uh, picture please! Can't believe she passed that up. He's even close to looking like a Capabara with all his fur!



*She's just like that.
But if I'd said what you just did....*



Chrystmasangel said:


> I was already thinking that before you even posted this below the picture.



*Right???*



Chrystmasangel said:


> She will do this...but won't pose for a pic with Wolvereen?
> (by the way this pic is amazing!)




*Thanks!
It was all her idea.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> yes



*Thought so. *



Chrystmasangel said:


> C. both
> 
> a. flight of the hippogriff
> 
> d. lose my hat
> 
> d. Animal actors
> e. walking dead attraction
> 
> Hooded sweat shirt
> 
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged
> 
> c. Revenge of the Mummy
> 
> c. both
> 
> a. Transformers - The Ride - 3D
> 
> d. Krusty Burger
> 
> b. No (since there is no option for Heck no!)



*All noted!*




Chrystmasangel said:


> Sending you a PM.



*Got it!*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I hate early mornings.
> And when the alarm
> screeched in my ear
> at 4:30am...
> 
> I was _really_ unhappy.



I know the feeling having done the same thing only a week ago....



pkondz said:


> For whatever reason,
> I had always thought
> I'd never get to Los Angeles.
> I'd never had any desire
> to go to the original
> House of the Mouse.
> I was quite happy
> with Florida, thank you.



But see????? Now you're coming back again!



pkondz said:


> Yeah... It's dark.
> It's four freaking thirty!



I wouldn't normally know such things.



pkondz said:


> Within moments of us arriving,
> a gentleman came up offering
> curb side check in.



Nice!  We usually have to hunt them down!



pkondz said:


> "What if that was just some
> random guy who just stole
> our suitcases?"
> "Nope." Kay replied.
> "He had a nice hat. So he's legit."



  I like that!  They don't have hats in LA, but they're still legit.



pkondz said:


> Soon enough, we boarded our craft.
> It was my first time on a Boeing 717.
> I did like the 2-3 seating.



Really?  Actually now that I thank about it the planes I'm thinking of are smaller and have 1-2 seating.  Not sure if I've been on one of those, oh wait, that was in first/business class. Not sure what they had "beyond the curtain".  Which BTW, we really miss now that we have "fallen from grace."



pkondz said:


> "You have to sit down.
> The plane can't take off if you're standing."
> 
> 
> Some people are too stupid to fly.



Sad but true....



pkondz said:


> The pilot came on the intercom
> and announced that due to
> LAX restrictions, our departure
> time was now 8:02.
> (It was 7:31.)
> I'd advised many a pilot of EDCTs,
> (Expect Departure Clearance Times)
> but this was the first time
> I was a victim of one.
> 
> I didn't like it.



I wonder if that's what happened to us. I was so comatose that I didn't even notice how long we sat there on the tarmac, but that's a story for the first real chapter of the upcoming TR.



pkondz said:


> we made a bee-line
> for the bathrooms.
> 
> I hate doing that.
> 
> No. Not going to the bathroom.
> I mean, not going _straight_
> to the baggage carousel.



That's another thing that makes us so late, being females we always have to use the restroom before going to the baggage carousel.



pkondz said:


> I always assume that
> if I'm not at the carousel
> of hope and despair
> when (if) my bags come out
> that someone will steal them.



Nah, they'll just end up in the "We think you're a terrorist and have abandoned your luggage, so we put them off to the side" area.



pkondz said:


> I had to pick between
> a few, and Venice came out on top.
> So that's where we went.



I should have known, that's the cool beach.  Jim Morrison hung out there.



pkondz said:


> I parked right beside
> this nice little path
> that led back to the beach.



Good thing you didn't get mugged, or offered drugs.



pkondz said:


> When she was born, she wasn't like that.
> But when she became a teenager,
> she had corrective surgery
> to attach her phone to her hand.
> 
> It's been there ever since.



I notice that.  Most regular people try to keep their phones away from water.....



pkondz said:


> I was disappointed to not see
> Jaws appear and devour one.



Makes for bad PR, they only do it when no one is watching....



pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)



No, I don't.  But your other readers seem to think it has to do with Pretty Woman. So I'll go with that.



pkondz said:


> Okay. Here's what happened.
> We walked along a section
> of Rodeo Drive;
> ogling all the high priced stores.
> We found a shop that was advertising
> 50% off, so we popped in.
> Kay found a top she didn't mind.
> And hey! It was on sale, so...
> 
> $1,560.00
> 
> 
> We went back to our car.
> Tails between our legs.



I told you that you really didn't want to go there.  Nothing for average people like ourselves.



pkondz said:


> I did take photos
> of stores I will never shop at, though.
> Enjoy.



Not a truer word has been spoken.  I doubt they need many sales in one day to make their quota.



pkondz said:


> Leaving the rich behind us,
> we wound our way up
> to Hollywood and Highland.
> We parked the car
> and set out on foot.
> 
> And right away, we were among
> the stars.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> And figuratively.



Yes, I know of this phenomenon.



pkondz said:


> Personally, I think it's a shame
> how he's been reduced
> to carving the cracks
> in the sidewalks.
> 
> But whatever pays the bills, I guess.



Did you really sneak that pic without him seeing?  Those guys go postal on people who don't pay them for pics!



pkondz said:


> We left Wolverine to his work,
> crossed the street and walked
> ten minutes down North Orange Drive to...



Dang!  I've done that same walk!



pkondz said:


> Seriously though.
> Doesn't he remind you of the
> Cameron Frye character
> from Ferris Bueller's Day Off?



Sorry, never saw the movie!



pkondz said:


> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.



Like I said never saw the movie so I don't know who the character is, but he looks like the guy whose picture you posted....



pkondz said:


> Sorry. I was hungry.
> I took a bite before
> I remembered my TR
> writer duties.
> 
> So.... oh well.



I notice several things in that picture,  most notably, how did Kay get corrective surgery between the Beach and In-N-Out to remove the phone from her hand so she could eat?  And _What the Heck_ kind of burger did she order???  Yours looks fine, but hers looks, well naked!  And with an extra weird layers in there....and I'm kicking myself because I've even been to that In-N-Out and should have thought about it being there. You put that Shake Shack in there there to lead me off course!



pkondz said:


> What were our thoughts of In-N-Out?
> For a fast food chain,
> it was certainly better than McDonalds.
> 
> Mind you, that's not saying much.
> It was better than most
> fast food chains.
> But over all... I've had _much_ better.



If I want "the best burger", in-N-out is not where I go. But if I'm really craving a decent burger and don't have a lot of time (but enough to wait in their crazy lines) I'll pick there. All other fast food burgers are for "we need to eat and this is the closest thing."



pkondz said:


> I saw a familiar face
> and said hello.
> She asked me to sit for a bit
> and I asked if it was okay
> if Kay took a photo of us
> as a keepsake.
> She was very happy to accommodate.



Classy!



pkondz said:


> dunno....
> I saw this picture in her phone
> and it looks like she's pretty taken with him.







pkondz said:


> Now... be the ball. Be the ball, Tiger."





At least he has that going for him, which is nice....



pkondz said:


> I really enjoyed looking at
> the hand and foot prints.
> Nostalgia... it's a real thing.
> 
> 
> Having seen everything that LA
> has to offer...
> 
> 
> 
> ... we retrieved the car
> and headed out to the hotel.



Of course you saw everything there is to see....



pkondz said:


> "Dad!" She called out.
> "The Hollywood sign!"
> I glanced up just in time
> to see it disappear behind
> another building.
> 
> Kay was disappointed.
> It was on her list of things
> she wanted to see/do this trip.
> 
> "Not to worry." I confidently stated.
> "We'll see it again any second now."
> 
> And we never did.
> It's like it was removed
> right after we spotted it.



Considering the direction you were going I'm not surprised you didn't see it. You get a better view when driving from DTLA to where you ended up.



pkondz said:


> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?



Well of course I am!



pkondz said:


> I mean, those paintbrushes!
> Just perfect!
> I wanted to bring them home.
> 
> Of course in my house they'd look stupid...
> But I still wanted them.



I'm sure Ruby would have stopped them at the front door....



pkondz said:


> Here is a photo
> (albeit, horribly blurry. sorry!)
> of the chef preparing our
> Peking duck.



Yum. I've always wanted to try it....



pkondz said:


> How was it?
> Well.... truthfully, it's hard to say.
> By the time it arrived,
> we were both really full!
> 
> Hard to really judge a meal
> when you really don't want to eat it!
> I'll say that if we had been a little less....
> greedy, and not ordered so much already,
> I think we would've enjoyed it.



Bummer. I hate when that happens.



pkondz said:


> We popped back into the Potter store
> where Kay bought some Pottery.
> She bought the complete set
> of books.



That's a bulky souvenir to take home!



pkondz said:


> Ingrates. Shoulda stuck to dogs.



Totally get that. Why do you think I have cats?



pkondz said:


> franandaj - 4:45, average, delayed, chip & shirt, Santa Monica, Thor, shake, seconds, Mexican, clothes, bo, saw it - 65 points.



Still suckin' after all these years!



pkondz said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?



C. Both



pkondz said:


> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride



B. Forbidden Journey



pkondz said:


> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.



C. Ride breaks down.



pkondz said:


> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction



A. Studio tour and D. Animal Actors.



pkondz said:


> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!



A wand.



pkondz said:


> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.



B. King Kong 360 3D



pkondz said:


> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride



A. Jurassic park



pkondz said:


> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both



C. Both



pkondz said:


> 9 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D



B. The Simpsons Ride.



pkondz said:


> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger



Krusty Burger



pkondz said:


> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.



C. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the _other_ one?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



Hope to PM at some point today.


----------



## franandaj

And it seems that I am a little late in wishing you Happy Birthday!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I know the feeling having done the same thing only a week ago....







franandaj said:


> But see????? Now you're coming back again!



*I know!
I really wasn't expecting that.*



franandaj said:


> I wouldn't normally know such things.


*
Uh, huh.... 
How many sunrise photos
did you get on this last trip?*



franandaj said:


> Nice! We usually have to hunt them down!



*Hunt?
I didn't even know
they existed!*



franandaj said:


> I like that! They don't have hats in LA, but they're still legit.







franandaj said:


> Really? Actually now that I thank about it the planes I'm thinking of are smaller and have 1-2 seating. Not sure if I've been on one of those, oh wait, that was in first/business class. Not sure what they had "beyond the curtain". Which BTW, we really miss now that we have "fallen from grace."



*I've been on those 1-2 ones as well. 
And smaller of course
(so have you!)
But I'd never seen that 
configuration before.*



franandaj said:


> Sad but true....


*
Oh? Have a story to share?*



franandaj said:


> I wonder if that's what happened to us. I was so comatose that I didn't even notice how long we sat there on the tarmac, but that's a story for the first real chapter of the upcoming TR.



*Okay!*



franandaj said:


> That's another thing that makes us so late, being females we always have to use the restroom before going to the baggage carousel.



*That's not right!
They can't force you to
go to the bathroom
just because you're female!
*





franandaj said:


> Nah, they'll just end up in the "We think you're a terrorist and have abandoned your luggage, so we put them off to the side" area.



*Ah. 
I don't think that
optimistically.*



franandaj said:


> I should have known, that's the cool beach. Jim Morrison hung out there.



*Did not know that! Cool!
I was there!*



franandaj said:


> Good thing you didn't get mugged, or offered drugs.



* Now you tell me!
"And if you're going to Venice Beach,
park close to the beach
because otherwise
you might get mugged."

But noooooo...*



franandaj said:


> I notice that. Most regular people try to keep their phones away from water.....



*She couldn't do both.
But she did run, screaming
as soon as she touched it.*



franandaj said:


> Makes for bad PR, they only do it when no one is watching....



*Ah. Of course.
Tourism being the
cash cow that it is.*



franandaj said:


> No, I don't. But your other readers seem to think it has to do with Pretty Woman. So I'll go with that.



*You don't have to know. *



franandaj said:


> I told you that you really didn't want to go there. Nothing for average people like ourselves.



*Oh, no!
I'm really glad we went.
Never seen anything like it.*



franandaj said:


> Not a truer word has been spoken. I doubt they need many sales in one day to make their quota.



*I read an article recently.
It was about how all the world's
watch makers are struggling.
Not many people wear watches now.

But Rolex is doing really well.
Because they only have to sell
a very few watches to make a profit.*



franandaj said:


> Yes, I know of this phenomenon.



*I'm sure you do!*



franandaj said:


> Did you really sneak that pic without him seeing? Those guys go postal on people who don't pay them for pics!



*I knew that.
And was very discreet.*



franandaj said:


> Dang! I've done that same walk!


*
I thought you would have. *



franandaj said:


> Sorry, never saw the movie!


*
Not a requirement. *



franandaj said:


> Like I said never saw the movie so I don't know who the character is, but he looks like the guy whose picture you posted....


*
He does, doesn't he?*



franandaj said:


> I notice several things in that picture,  most notably, how did Kay get corrective surgery between the Beach and In-N-Out to remove the phone from her hand so she could eat?



*A temporary cure.
It didn't last.*



franandaj said:


> And _What the Heck_ kind of burger did she order??? Yours looks fine, but hers looks, well naked! And with an extra weird layers in there....



*Okay...

I'm glad you think so.
I was looking at that photo
and thinking the same thing!*



franandaj said:


> and I'm kicking myself because I've even been to that In-N-Out and should have thought about it being there. You put that Shake Shack in there there to lead me off course!



*And had even mentioned
that we might to there, too!
(Earlier. pre-trip.)*



franandaj said:


> If I want "the best burger", in-N-out is not where I go. But if I'm really craving a decent burger and don't have a lot of time (but enough to wait in their crazy lines) I'll pick there. All other fast food burgers are for "we need to eat and this is the closest thing."



*What about Shake Shack?*



franandaj said:


> Classy!



*She is!
The other dude?
Not so much.*



franandaj said:


> At least he has that going for him, which is nice....







franandaj said:


> Of course you saw everything there is to see....



*I did? Good!*



franandaj said:


> Considering the direction you were going I'm not surprised you didn't see it. You get a better view when driving from DTLA to where you ended up.


*
Well, the trip ain't over...*



franandaj said:


> Well of course I am!







franandaj said:


> I'm sure Ruby would have stopped them at the front door....



*Nope!
"Oh! Those are great!
Just put them downstairs
until we decide where to put them."


She's very sneaky.*



franandaj said:


> Yum. I've always wanted to try it....



*Even though I was too full,
it was good.*



franandaj said:


> Bummer. I hate when that happens.



*Well, that's where it goes
after you've eaten too much.*



franandaj said:


> That's a bulky souvenir to take home!



*She had room.
She knew she was going to get... 
something.*



franandaj said:


> Totally get that. Why do you think I have cats?



*Because Fran keeps bringing them home?*



franandaj said:


> Still suckin' after all these years!




*Nah. Ya did fine.*



franandaj said:


> C. Both
> 
> B. Forbidden Journey
> 
> C. Ride breaks down.
> 
> A. Studio tour and D. Animal Actors.
> 
> A wand.
> 
> B. King Kong 360 3D
> 
> A. Jurassic park
> 
> C. Both
> 
> B. The Simpsons Ride.
> 
> Krusty Burger
> 
> C. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.



*All noted!*
*And.... *



franandaj said:


> Hope to PM at some point today.



*Standing by!*



franandaj said:


> And it seems that I am a little late in wishing you Happy Birthday!



*Thanks Alison! *


----------



## pkondz

*Okay!
Shout outs got a bit mixed up there.
If you were missed,
please let me know!

Time to start working
on the next update!*


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

pkondz said:


> Had a lot of gas back then, huh?


Nope...
That's more a now-a-days issue.

Remember, I'm old.




pkondz said:


> Thanks.
> I have a nice lady
> who comes in every
> other week to tidy up.


Her name wouldn't happen to be Roz by any chance?


----------



## Chrystmasangel

Happy belated Birthday!  (sorry I am a slacker and missed it!)


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nope...
> That's more a now-a-days issue.
> 
> Remember, I'm old.



*Oh!
That explains the, ah, odour
down thereabouts.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Her name wouldn't happen to be Roz by any chance?



*Oh! You have her too?*


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> Happy belated Birthday!  (sorry I am a slacker and missed it!)


*Sheesh.
That was soooo last month.


Kidding, of course!

Thank you! *


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> I haven't hear that one
> in forever and a day!


You're welcome! 



pkondz said:


> We is smart!


We is. We really is. 



pkondz said:


> That was my favourite part
> of writing that update.




In other news... OMG you're down to LESS THAN TWO WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

I prefer not to think of this as belated happy birthday, but more like extending a special birthday occasion, so...


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

pkondz said:


> *Oh!*
> *That explains the, ah, odour*
> *down thereabouts.*


Given your vintage...
I suspect that the aromas down hereabouts are pretty much the same as those up thereabouts 




pkondz said:


> *Oh! You have her too?*


Yep.
And she's always watching...


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> We is. We really is.



*ayup!*



Tracy161 said:


> In other news... OMG you're down to LESS THAN TWO WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Huh. Wouldja look at that.
So I am!*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> I prefer not to think of this as belated happy birthday, but more like extending a special birthday occasion, so...



* Thanks Donna!
Appreciate the confetti.*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Given your vintage...
> I suspect that the aromas down hereabouts are pretty much the same as those up thereabouts







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yep.
> And she's always watching...



*Kinda creepy, no?*


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> Mine are old enough that
> if they drop theirs and
> crack the screen...
> 
> "Are you going to live with that,
> or buy a new one?"
> 
> Either way... not my problem.


My oldest is 17 now and will be 18 in March. Time for me to do the same!



pkondz said:


> *Interesting you'd mention
> Annie Potts... on Halloween.
> 
> Do you get the connection there?*


Ghostbusters I presume...



pkondz said:


> *And.... Are you???*


Of course


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> My oldest is 17 now and will be 18 in March. Time for me to do the same!



*Right now we're subsidizing the youngest's phone.
Wonder how shocked she'll be
when she turns 18?*





Terra Nova guy said:


> Ghostbusters I presume...


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> But it didn't last long because...
> We were off to La La Land!



Yeah! Going somewhere exciting makes getting up so much easier. 



pkondz said:


> He led our group outside onto the curb
> where he took our bags
> and checked us in.
> We were done in less than fi



Good move. Saved yourself lots of time.



pkondz said:


> I was stumped for a second.
> But only a second.
> I started to grin.
> 
> "Rode any horses lately?" I asked.



I knew someone had to be sore. Sorry it was Kay. 



pkondz said:


> She, of course, is not allowed
> to mock me when I throw out my back.
> 
> This would be cause for grounding.



That's so not fair. 



pkondz said:


> No. Not going to the bathroom.
> I mean, not going _straight_
> to the baggage carousel.



I always hit the bathroom first. 



pkondz said:


> I'm oh for two here.



You're having the worst luck with this. You really needed to do some more research. 



pkondz said:


> Well, looky here.
> Free parking on the street.



Free is always good. 



pkondz said:


> Kay collected her little jar of sand.
> I told her that she had to touch the water.
> "You have to touch the Pacific
> on _this_ side of the continent."



Yes, you have to touch it.



pkondz said:


> I was disappointed to not see
> Jaws appear and devour one.



Wrong coast. Jaws in on the East coast. 



pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)



I get it! Classic Beverly Hills Movie. 



pkondz said:


> We went back to our car.
> Tails between our legs.



This would be me too. 



pkondz said:


> "Dad!" She urgently hissed. "Look!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay has been in love with Wolverine for a while now.



I have to ask was this someone dressed up as Wolverine or was he shooting a scene for a movie?



pkondz said:


> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.



Totally right. 



pkondz said:


> We popped into the Roosevelt
> just to say we went.
> I did take a couple photos,
> but none worth posting.



Bummer, I would have loved to see some of the Roosevelt. 



pkondz said:


> I saw a familiar face
> and said hello.
> She asked me to sit for a bit
> and I asked if it was okay
> if Kay took a photo of us
> as a keepsake.
> She was very happy to accommodate.



I really enjoyed your photo montage. You both really hammed it up and had fun. 



pkondz said:


> Some names I didn't recognize,
> some I was quite surprised by.
> Some made me sad with the knowledge
> that the people who'd placed them
> were no longer with us.
> I suppose that's the whole point, isn't it?



I love old movies. I would really geek out to see this. 



pkondz said:


> I really enjoyed looking at
> the hand and foot prints.
> Nostalgia... it's a real thing.



I would have leaked. So many great actors and actresses. 



pkondz said:


> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?
> 
> Say yes.
> Bonus points....



Yes I am. You room looks pretty nice. 



pkondz said:


> Kay just wanted water
> while I ordered a mango smoothie.
> 
> Wow! Was that good!



I love mango! 



pkondz said:


> Chicken pot stickers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and vegetable spring rolls.



Yum! 



pkondz said:


> Both were good, although the
> spring rolls were possibly
> a _touch_ over cooked.
> Not enough to worry about, though.



I was just thinking the same thing. They look a little too crunchy. 



pkondz said:


> I'd never had this before
> although I'd heard about it
> since Peking (now Beijing) was founded.



This looks real good. I'm sorry you were too full to truly enjoy it. 



pkondz said:


> The place is really pretty at night.



Very pretty. 



pkondz said:


> She'd read them, but had borrowed
> from a friend.
> She wanted the set
> and she wanted it from here.



I've read them all too. I can understand why she would want the set. My books are an old assortment of paperback and hardback. 



pkondz said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?



b rope drop



pkondz said:


> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride



b Forbidden Journey



pkondz said:


> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.



b protein spill



pkondz said:


> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer



a, d & e



pkondz said:


> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!



wand?



pkondz said:


> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.



c minion mayhem



pkondz said:


> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride



a Jurassic park



pkondz said:


> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both



c both



pkondz said:


> 9 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D



b simpsons



pkondz said:


> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger



b Jurassic Cafe



pkondz said:


> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.



No I love it!

I'll send my PM.


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> Yeah! Going somewhere exciting makes getting up so much easier.







vamassey1 said:


> Good move. Saved yourself lots of time.



*More lucky than smart.*



vamassey1 said:


> I knew someone had to be sore. Sorry it was Kay.



*Not me!
*


*She's young. She'll heal faster!*



vamassey1 said:


> That's so not fair.



*Let me check...

Nope. Totally fair.


I got to judge, mind you.*



vamassey1 said:


> I always hit the bathroom first.



*Does it hit back?*



vamassey1 said:


> You're having the worst luck with this. You really needed to do some more research.



*Who closes on a Monday? *



vamassey1 said:


> Yes, you have to touch it.



*It's a rule.*



vamassey1 said:


> Wrong coast. Jaws in on the East coast.



*You may change your mind
after the next update.*



vamassey1 said:


> I get it! Classic Beverly Hills Movie.







vamassey1 said:


> I have to ask was this someone dressed up as Wolverine or was he shooting a scene for a movie?



*Pretty accurate, huh?
Just someone dressed up.*



vamassey1 said:


> Totally right.



*You think so?

*



vamassey1 said:


> Bummer, I would have loved to see some of the Roosevelt.



*Sorry. Guess it was just too
dark in there for my little
point and shoot camera.*



vamassey1 said:


> I really enjoyed your photo montage. You both really hammed it up and had fun.



* Thanks!*



vamassey1 said:


> I love old movies. I would really geek out to see this.



*You definitely would!
It was so cool!

I was literally walking
where some of the greats
placed their hands and feet.*



vamassey1 said:


> I would have leaked. So many great actors and actresses.



*You would have leaked?!?!?!*





vamassey1 said:


> Yes I am. You room looks pretty nice.



*Thanks!*



vamassey1 said:


> I love mango!



*Me too!
At least, frozen and pureed!*



vamassey1 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. They look a little too crunchy.



*Still, not bad, though.*



vamassey1 said:


> This looks real good. I'm sorry you were too full to truly enjoy it.



*So....

You're saying I need a do-over?*



vamassey1 said:


> I've read them all too. I can understand why she would want the set. My books are an old assortment of paperback and hardback.



*Yes. Exactly that.*



vamassey1 said:


> b rope drop
> 
> b Forbidden Journey
> 
> b protein spill
> 
> a, d & e
> 
> wand?
> 
> c minion mayhem
> 
> a Jurassic park
> 
> c both
> 
> b simpsons
> 
> b Jurassic Cafe
> 
> No I love it!



*All noted!*



vamassey1 said:


> I'll send my PM.



*Got it!*


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> *Not me!
> *
> 
> 
> *She's young. She'll heal faster!*



Good point!



pkondz said:


> *Let me check...
> 
> Nope. Totally fair.
> 
> 
> I got to judge, mind you.*



Judge and jury.



pkondz said:


> Does it hit back?



Ha Ha! 



pkondz said:


> Who closes on a Monday?



Ours is open 7 days a week. 



pkondz said:


> *You may change your mind
> after the next update.*



Foreshadowing. . . .



pkondz said:


> *You would have leaked?!?!?!*



Got me there.  I say leaked instead of cry or weep. 



pkondz said:


> So....
> 
> You're saying I need a do-over?



Oh yes. I've never had Peking Duck, but I have had duck and this one looks very tender and juicy.


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> Judge and jury.



*As is every parent.*



vamassey1 said:


> Ours is open 7 days a week.



*As it should!*



vamassey1 said:


> Foreshadowing. . . .







vamassey1 said:


> Got me there. I say leaked instead of cry or weep.



*I thought you'd peed your pants.*



vamassey1 said:


> Oh yes. I've never had Peking Duck, but I have had duck and this one looks very tender and juicy.



*It was.
Just... we were full!*


----------



## Princess Leia

I'm late, I'm late, I'm late! Hope you had a great birthday!



pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)



Yes. Well, I didn't ask if it would fit. I asked how much it was.



pkondz said:


> Doesn't he remind you of the
> Cameron Frye character
> from Ferris Bueller's Day Off?



Yes looks like the photo you posted. I haven't watched Ferris Bueller's Day off but your photo made me think of the character of Clay Jensen in Thirteen Reasons Why.



pkondz said:


> After leaving the building,
> we stopped in front of
> the Chinese Theater to look at
> the hand and footprints
> immortalized there in stone.



I loved the fact you showed the old photos of them doing the hand and footprints. I really need to do this someday - visit I mean - people would be a bit puzzled by my handprints.



pkondz said:


> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?



Of course. I like that from your bathroom photo I can see you had good toiletries, plenty towels, an easily operated shower and a hairdryer.



pkondz said:


> The Hilton is located within
> about a 5 minute walk from the park.
> We ambled over.



Great location then!



pkondz said:


> Completely stuffed, we waddled
> back out into CityWalk.
> The place is really pretty at night.



It does look really pretty!

Now for my answers - please expand to see!



pkondz said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> 
> b.  rope drop
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> 
> b. Forbidden Journey
> 
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> 
> c. Ride breaks down.
> 
> 
> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> 
> 
> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> 
> A wand
> 
> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> 
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.
> 
> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> 
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
> 
> 8. Butter Beer.
> 
> c. Both
> 
> 9 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> 
> d. Shrek 4D
> 
> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> 
> b. Jurassic Café
> 
> 
> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> 
> b. No.






vamassey1 said:


> I would have leaked.



She said she liked it better than Pirates of Penzance.


----------



## pkondz

Princess Leia said:


> I'm late, I'm late, I'm late! Hope you had a great birthday!



*Thank you! *



Princess Leia said:


> Yes. Well, I didn't ask if it would fit. I asked how much it was.



*Do you work on commission?
Big mistake. Huge!*



Princess Leia said:


> Yes looks like the photo you posted. I haven't watched Ferris Bueller's Day off but your photo made me think of the character of Clay Jensen in Thirteen Reasons Why.



*Hey! He does!
I haven't watched it (yet),
so had to Google.*



Princess Leia said:


> I loved the fact you showed the old photos of them doing the hand and footprints.



*I had fun doing that. *



Princess Leia said:


> I really need to do this someday - visit I mean - people would be a bit puzzled by my handprints.




*"She must be someone famous! 
Get her autograph!"*



Princess Leia said:


> Of course. I like that from your bathroom photo I can see you had good toiletries, plenty towels, an easily operated shower and a hairdryer.



*And lights! Don't forget the lights!
And a mirror, too!*



Princess Leia said:


> Great location then!



*Definitely!
I'd stay again.*



Princess Leia said:


> It does look really pretty!







Princess Leia said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> 
> b. rope drop
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> 
> b. Forbidden Journey
> 
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> 
> c. Ride breaks down.
> 
> 
> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> 
> 
> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> 
> A wand
> 
> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> 
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.
> 
> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> 
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
> 
> 8. Butter Beer.
> 
> c. Both
> 
> 9 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> 
> d. Shrek 4D
> 
> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> 
> b. Jurassic Café
> 
> 
> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> 
> b. No.



*All noted!
Got your pm too.*



Princess Leia said:


> She said she liked it better than Pirates of Penzance.





*Kinda wishing I was giving out
random bonus points.*


----------



## Kiotzu

Let me preface saying I read this about a week ago but am so busy with prepping for my trip and making sure all my homework and midterms are either completed or ready to be written.



pkondz said:


> Soon enough, we boarded our craft.
> It was my first time on a Boeing 717.
> I did like the 2-3 seating.



I'm jealous, I have always wanted to fly in a 717, never had the chance.



pkondz said:


> And I was right!
> It's open Sundays.
> But _not_ on Mondays.



You are not having the best luck.  Now I don't want any more questions about the Harley stores because I will definitely second guess myself.



pkondz said:


> Free beats nine buck.
> And is a _vast_ improvement
> over twenty.
> It's like $20 cheaper!
> 
> 
> I parked right beside
> this nice little path
> that led back to the beach.



You just gotta keep looking.  Always free parking somewhere, even if you need to park in somebodies drive way. 



pkondz said:


> We strolled to the end of the pier
> where we watched one person
> catch a very tiny fish.
> 
> Or maybe that was the bait.
> Don't think so, though.



I'm still jealous of them, bet they get some awesome catches.



pkondz said:


> Please note the mass of teenagers,
> entering juuuuust in front of us.



I firmly believe this is an In-N-Out thing as when I went last time at 10:30, it was like an Archie Comic everybody was hanging out there.



pkondz said:


> 1. a
> 2. FOH
> 3. b
> 4. a, e
> 5. Wand
> 6. b
> 7. a
> 8. c
> 9 d
> 10. d
> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> b.
> 
> Rodeeeeeoo and Rodayo but both spelt Rodeo
> and yes he does look a bit like Ferris


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Let me preface saying I read this about a week ago but am so busy with prepping for my trip and making sure all my homework and midterms are either completed or ready to be written.



*No worries!
Life. It happens!*



Kiotzu said:


> I'm jealous, I have always wanted to fly in a 717, never had the chance.



*Really? Why?
Because there's so few of them?*



Kiotzu said:


> You are not having the best luck. Now I don't want any more questions about the Harley stores because I will definitely second guess myself.



*Okay... no more.

Well.... maybe one.*



Kiotzu said:


> You just gotta keep looking. Always free parking somewhere, even if you need to park in somebodies drive way.




*Sounds like the voice of
experience talking, there.*



Kiotzu said:


> I'm still jealous of them, bet they get some awesome catches.



*I really don't know!*



Kiotzu said:


> I firmly believe this is an In-N-Out thing as when I went last time at 10:30, it was like an Archie Comic everybody was hanging out there.



*So I'd fit right in, then?*



Kiotzu said:


> 1. a
> 2. FOH
> 3. b
> 4. a, e
> 5. Wand
> 6. b
> 7. a
> 8. c
> 9 d
> 10. d
> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> b.
> 
> Rodeeeeeoo and Rodayo but both spelt Rodeo
> and yes he does look a bit like Ferris



*All noted!*


----------



## cinderkelly

pkondz said:


> Do you work on commission?
> Big mistake. Huge!



Rodeo Drive Baby!


----------



## pkondz

cinderkelly said:


> Rodeo Drive Baby!


*Purrfect*


----------



## Princess Leia

pkondz said:


> Do you work on commission?
> Big mistake. Huge!



I have to go shopping now!



pkondz said:


> Hey! He does!
> I haven't watched it (yet),
> so had to Google.



I still have 2 episodes to watch which I need to watch one of these days.



pkondz said:


> And lights! Don't forget the lights!
> And a mirror, too!



Those are definitely essential. I mean you had to look at my bathroom pictures but how can they possibly compare with my toilet picture. Did you have to build your own flushing mechanism?



pkondz said:


> Kinda wishing I was giving out
> random bonus points.



You laughed and got the reference what more does a girl want?


----------



## pkondz

Princess Leia said:


> I have to go shopping now!



 



Princess Leia said:


> I still have 2 episodes to watch which I need to watch one of these days.



*I still have... all of them.*



Princess Leia said:


> Those are definitely essential. I mean you had to look at my bathroom pictures but how can they possibly compare with my toilet picture. Did you have to build your own flushing mechanism?



*I didn't.
So disappointing to stay
in a lousy hotel that doesn't
give you fun adventures like that!

Build your own toilet?
You can't buy experiences like that!*



Princess Leia said:


> You laughed and got the reference what more does a girl want?



*Well... to win the contest?*


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Princess Leia said:


> I have to go shopping now



On Rodeo Drive?


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> On Rodeo Drive?


*Only Bill Gates and Jeff Bezos can.*


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> I thought you'd peed your pants.



I will never say " I leaked" again. 



Princess Leia said:


> She said she liked it better than Pirates of Penzance.



Good one! But, 

I want the fairy tale.


----------



## QueenJen

pkondz said:


> Yeah... It's dark.
> It's four freaking thirty!



Who is crazy enough to get up at that hour?



pkondz said:


> I did like the 2-3 seating.



I also enjoy this set-up. 



pkondz said:


> Some people are too stupid to fly.



Just experienced plenty of this.



pkondz said:


> When she was born, she wasn't like that.
> But when she became a teenager,
> she had corrective surgery
> to attach her phone to her hand.







pkondz said:


> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)



So these shops made you and the pretty lady feel out of place?



pkondz said:


> Kay found a top she didn't mind.
> And hey! It was on sale, so...
> 
> $1,560.00



On our recent trip, I was told not to go into Bergdorf to check out an outfit I liked in the window - I looked it up later online and it was over $6,000 for a dress, coat, and boots.   I would have felt really out of place had we walked in.



pkondz said:


> Right?
> Am I right?
> Tell me whatcha think.
> Bonus points.



You are always right.....well, except when Ruby is.



pkondz said:


> But aren't you _excited_ about seeing
> yet another photo of a couple of beds
> and a bathtub?
> 
> Say yes.
> Bonus points....



Yes - in fact I was thinking just that before the mention of bonus points.



pkondz said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> a. purchase ($70 each)
> Front of the Line passes?
> b. Or do we do rope drop?
> c. Or both?



A.



pkondz said:


> 2. What's our first ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. Forbidden Journey
> c. Shrek 4D
> d. The Simpsons Ride



B



pkondz said:


> 3. What happens on the ride?
> a. Drink spills on Kay.
> b. Kid throws up.
> c. Ride breaks down.
> d. Lose my hat.



C



pkondz said:


> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> a. Studio Tour
> b. Special Effects Show
> c. WaterWorld
> d. Animal Actors.
> e. Walking Dead Attraction
> (Hint: there wasn't a Special Effects Show
> at the time, and WaterWorld was being refurbed.)
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.



A, D, E



pkondz said:


> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> It's a fairly obvious one,
> so no clues... except that one.
> Okay... and it's more than $20.
> But that's it!



Harry Potter books



pkondz said:


> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> a. Flight of the Hippogriff
> b. King Kong 360 3-D
> c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
> d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.



A



pkondz said:


> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
> b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride



C



pkondz said:


> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> a. Frozen
> b. Not frozen
> c. Both



C



pkondz said:


> 9 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
> b. The Simpsons Ride
> c. Flight of the Hippogriff
> d. Shrek 4D



A



pkondz said:


> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
> b. Jurassic Café
> c. Plaza Grill
> d. Krusty Burger



D



pkondz said:


> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> a. Yes.
> b. No.
> c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
> d. No. But I lie a lot.



D



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you did.
> But did you see the _other_ one?



We'll see if a pm makes it your way....


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> I will never say " I leaked" again.







vamassey1 said:


> Good one! But,
> 
> I want the fairy tale.



*We all do. It's Disney's fault!*


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> Who is crazy enough to get up at that hour?



*Um.....*






QueenJen said:


> I also enjoy this set-up.



*I prefer my own private jet.

I don't have one...
But I'd prefer it if I did.*



QueenJen said:


> Just experienced plenty of this.



*Oh? Details?*



QueenJen said:


> So these shops made you and the pretty lady feel out of place?



*More.... shocked.*



QueenJen said:


> On our recent trip, I was told not to go into Bergdorf to check out an outfit I liked in the window - I looked it up later online and it was over $6,000 for a dress, coat, and boots.  I would have felt really out of place had we walked in.



*I could see you being shocked...
but...

there were boots, too.*



QueenJen said:


> You are always right.....well, except when Ruby is.



*Right!*



QueenJen said:


> Yes - in fact I was thinking just that before the mention of bonus points.



*Uh, huh....

Why am I not believing this??*



QueenJen said:


> A.
> 
> B
> 
> C
> 
> A, D, E
> 
> Harry Potter books
> 
> A
> 
> C
> 
> C
> 
> A
> 
> D
> 
> D



*All noted!*



QueenJen said:


> We'll see if a pm makes it your way....



*Got it!*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *I know!
> I really wasn't expecting that.*



Just like no one expects the Spanish Inquisition.  Dun dun dun.



pkondz said:


> *Uh, huh....
> How many sunrise photos
> did you get on this last trip?*



Zip. Zero. Zilch. Nada. Those are for cruises, and especially difficult when your room faces South.



pkondz said:


> *Hunt?
> I didn't even know
> they existed!*



We always use them. You know because hauling around four suitcases, four carry ons with two scooters ain't easy!



pkondz said:


> Oh? Have a story to share



No not really. Just seen some dumb behavior over my many years of traveling.



pkondz said:


> That's not right!
> They can't force you to
> go to the bathroom
> just because you're female!



I suppose the women of the pkondz tribe have bladders of steel! 



pkondz said:


> *Did not know that! Cool!
> I was there!*



Evidently it was a much funkier place back in the 60s, but so was everywhere in California.



pkondz said:


> * Now you tell me!
> "And if you're going to Venice Beach,
> park close to the beach
> because otherwise
> you might get mugged."
> 
> But noooooo...*



Well you had indicated that you wanted to go to the Santa Monica pier. That's a much more upscale area. Saying you would get mugged at Venice Beach may have been a bit harsh, but unless lots has changed since the 80s, I bet you could have scored any variety of illicit substances.



pkondz said:


> *She couldn't do both.
> But she did run, screaming
> as soon as she touched it.*



Well of course, that water is cold! It comes from Alaska you know.



pkondz said:


> *Ah. Of course.
> Tourism being the
> cash cow that it is.*



Visit California’s president and chief executive says the state is the No. 1 tourism destination in the country, with an industry 2.5 times larger than Florida’s. Out of the 268 million tourists in California in 2016, roughly 75% were Californians, 18% were from other states and 7% were from outside the country.



pkondz said:


> Oh, no!
> I'm really glad we went.
> Never seen anything like



Huh. I usually do not like being reminded that others posses great monetary wealth and I do not.



pkondz said:


> *I read an article recently.
> It was about how all the world's
> watch makers are struggling.
> Not many people wear watches now.
> 
> But Rolex is doing really well.
> Because they only have to sell
> a very few watches to make a profit.*



Pretty much. I bet those stores don't have to sell much to profit.



pkondz said:


> *I knew that.
> And was very discreet.*



Good boy! I would have hated to see you on the evening news in a fist fight with wolverine.



pkondz said:


> *I thought you would have. *



We used to go see a lot of movies at the El Capitan. Now I'm lucky if we go see movies.



pkondz said:


> *A temporary cure.
> It didn't last.*



Too bad.



pkondz said:


> Okay...
> 
> I'm glad you think so.
> I was looking at that photo
> and thinking the same thing!



Did she order mustard or something?



pkondz said:


> And had even mentioned
> that we might to there, too!
> (Earlier. pre-trip.)



See! Trying to throw me off!



pkondz said:


> What about Shake Shack.



Never been to one. The one on Hollywood Blvd is new. We used to go to a lot of shows at the Pantages and had it been there we would have gone there for dinner. Now our next chance is Aladdin in March.



pkondz said:


> *I did? Good!*



Yeah no need to come back. You saw it all!



pkondz said:


> *Well, the trip ain't over...*



And I won't make any guesses as to how you got to Anaheim nor the time of day....



pkondz said:


> Nope!
> "Oh! Those are great!
> Just put them downstairs
> until we decide where to put them."
> 
> 
> She's very sneaky.



I can imagine how packed your downstairs is!



pkondz said:


> *Even though I was too full,
> it was good.*



I thought about ordering it on our trip but it was for two persons and I knew Fran wouldn't want it.



pkondz said:


> She had room.
> She knew she was going to get...
> something.



A set of 6 books just seems rather large. I could be wrong....



pkondz said:


> *Because Fran keeps bringing them home?*



Darned Craigslist!



pkondz said:


> *Nah. Ya did fine*



Eh. Fine would be leading the pack!


----------



## lisaviolet

My guesses. But I'm not even sure I'm on the up-to-date version.  And I'm way too tired to check. So today I will go with HELL YES on the are you tired of the questions. Insert smile.
Have on Lawrence Welk for my mother. Always so enlightening. I play a really horrible game with it when it's on. Really horrible!

1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
Do we:
*C Both.*

2. What's our first ride?

*B. Forbidden Journey*

3. What happens on the ride?
A.  *Drink spills on Kay (which is a strange choice. )*


4. Which (if any) of the following
do we see? (Pick up to 3)


Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.



*SO THREATENING - but I will go with E and C*

5. What souvenir does Kay buy?

*Wand. *

6. Which one of the following
do we _not_ ride?


*c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem*


7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?

*b. Transformers - The Ride-3D*


8. Butter Beer.
Yeah, we try it.
It comes in frozen and non.
Which do we try?

*C - both. *

89 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
*I'll go with what's your problem? *


*I don't know - Shrek. *

10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
*a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs*


11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
*E. Depends on the day. *


----------



## lisaviolet

*


pkondz said:



			Right?
Am I right?
Tell me whatcha think.
Bonus points.
		
Click to expand...

*
*So right. I actually thought of it right away. And then I got distracted thinking maybe you went to LA and picked up your very own stalker.  Piercing. *
*


pkondz said:







Click to expand...


OMG, the best shot. Well done. 

Speaking to Kay. 



pkondz said:







Click to expand...


Someone loves his germs. You're back to interesting. 




pkondz said:



			Unfortunately, I think he misheard.
He thought I said "Be the bowel."
And his game's gone to crap ever since.
		
Click to expand...


No. Just no. NO. Tell yourself no when you can't resist. 




pkondz said:



			Say yes.
Bonus points....
		
Click to expand...


So easy. Yes. 
*
*


pkondz said:



			Timing is everything.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Man, no truer of a statement.*

*


pkondz said:



			Here is a photo
(albeit, horribly blurry. sorry!)
of the chef preparing our
Peking duck.
		
Click to expand...

*
*Reminded me of a scene in one of Anthony Bourdain's episodes. Sigh.  Man I need to beg God to give me strength to be a vegetarian. *

*


pkondz said:



			And for those of you who
had trouble "seeing it":
		
Click to expand...


I need a trip to the optometrist for these bonus points.*

*


pkondz said:



			who did a very popular
(and parodied) ad for Nike.
		
Click to expand...

*
I* always knew Bo. But I totally forgot this ad.* *Priceless. *


----------



## Steppesister

So, sending you a PM. Kelly and I have a plan, and though you might be able to join.... see you on the other side... 



Over and out...


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Just like no one expects the Spanish Inquisition. Dun dun dun.










franandaj said:


> Zip. Zero. Zilch. Nada. Those are for cruises, and especially difficult when your room faces South.



*Ah. Then....
How many times were you up 
and it was pitch black outside?*



franandaj said:


> We always use them. You know because hauling around four suitcases, four carry ons with two scooters ain't easy!



*Even without all that....
Why stand in line???*



franandaj said:


> No not really. Just seen some dumb behavior over my many years of traveling.



*Check.*



franandaj said:


> I suppose the women of the pkondz tribe have bladders of steel!



*One does.
One definitely does not.*



franandaj said:


> Evidently it was a much funkier place back in the 60s, but so was everywhere in California.



*This, I believe.*



franandaj said:


> Well you had indicated that you wanted to go to the Santa Monica pier. That's a much more upscale area. Saying you would get mugged at Venice Beach may have been a bit harsh, but unless lots has changed since the 80s, I bet you could have scored any variety of illicit substances.



*Still would like to go there.
But..... we had to pick and chose.
If we'd done Santa Monica,
it would've been more time...
that we just didn't have.*



franandaj said:


> Well of course, that water is cold! It comes from Alaska you know.



*So... Basically just a lot warmer
than a Manitoba lake.*



franandaj said:


> Visit California’s president and chief executive says the state is the No. 1 tourism destination in the country, with an industry 2.5 times larger than Florida’s. Out of the 268 million tourists in California in 2016, roughly 75% were Californians, 18% were from other states and 7% were from outside the country.



*Those numbers surprise me.
I would've thought they'd be skewed
a bit more towards non-Californians.*



franandaj said:


> Huh. I usually do not like being reminded that others posses great monetary wealth and I do not.



*I don't mind.
People who have more (or less!)
than I are still just people.*



franandaj said:


> Pretty much. I bet those stores don't have to sell much to profit.



*Just one top on sale
pays the rent for half a year!*



franandaj said:


> Good boy! I would have hated to see you on the evening news in a fist fight with wolverine.



*Nah.
I'd easily win.
I mean, how fast could
he be in that getup?*








franandaj said:


> We used to go see a lot of movies at the El Capitan. Now I'm lucky if we go see movies.



*Is Gruaman's now called El Capitan?
Or is that another one nearby?*



franandaj said:


> Did she order mustard or something?



*For sure she would've ordered it 
with no tomato.
Other than that....*





franandaj said:


> See! Trying to throw me off!







franandaj said:


> Never been to one. The one on Hollywood Blvd is new.



*Ah.
That's the one I was originally
going to go to.
But then too many people
said I had to go to In-N-Out.*



franandaj said:


> Yeah no need to come back. You saw it all!



*Actually I have an excellent reason
to go back.
The best reason, in fact.*



franandaj said:


> And I won't make any guesses as to how you got to Anaheim nor the time of day....



*Thanks for the suggestion
for the next round of questions!*



franandaj said:


> I can imagine how packed your downstairs is!



*You have no idea.*



franandaj said:


> I thought about ordering it on our trip but it was for two persons and I knew Fran wouldn't want it.



*Oh? Why not?*



franandaj said:


> A set of 6 books just seems rather large. I could be wrong....



*She deliberately left lots
of room in her bag.*



franandaj said:


> Darned Craigslist!







franandaj said:


> Eh. Fine would be leading the pack!



*Let's see how you did on this last round. *


----------



## pkondz

lisaviolet said:


> My guesses. But I'm not even sure I'm on the up-to-date version.



*You are. *



lisaviolet said:


> So today I will go with HELL YES on the are you tired of the questions. Insert smile.



* Okay!*



lisaviolet said:


> Have on Lawrence Welk for my mother. Always so enlightening. I play a really horrible game with it when it's on. Really horrible!



*Oh, you can't leave that like that!!*



lisaviolet said:


> 1. We do actually _go_ to Universal.
> Do we:
> *C Both.*
> 
> 2. What's our first ride?
> 
> *B. Forbidden Journey*
> 
> 3. What happens on the ride?
> A. *Drink spills on Kay (which is a strange choice. )*
> 
> 
> 4. Which (if any) of the following
> do we see? (Pick up to 3)
> 
> 
> Deductions for every _wrong_ answer.
> 
> 
> 
> *SO THREATENING - but I will go with E and C*
> 
> 5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
> 
> *Wand. *
> 
> 6. Which one of the following
> do we _not_ ride?
> 
> 
> *c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem*
> 
> 
> 7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
> 
> *b. Transformers - The Ride-3D*
> 
> 
> 8. Butter Beer.
> Yeah, we try it.
> It comes in frozen and non.
> Which do we try?
> 
> *C - both. *
> 
> 89 Which ride do I refuse to go on.
> *I'll go with what's your problem? *
> 
> 
> *I don't know - Shrek. *
> 
> 10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
> *a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs*
> 
> 
> 11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
> *E. Depends on the day. *



*All noted!*



lisaviolet said:


> *So right. I actually thought of it right away. And then I got distracted thinking maybe you went to LA and picked up your very own stalker. Piercing. *



*We did.
But it wasn't him.
He wasn't being so obvious
in the photo.

Like a good stalker should.*



lisaviolet said:


> OMG, the best shot. Well done.
> 
> Speaking to Kay.



* It was all her.*



lisaviolet said:


> Someone loves his germs. You're back to interesting.



*It's how your immune system
builds up tolerance.


That's what I tell myself.
Don't ruin the magic.*



lisaviolet said:


> No. Just no. NO. Tell yourself no when you can't resist.



*When I can't go, you mean?*



lisaviolet said:


> So easy. Yes.



*It's like I'm giving this thing away!*



lisaviolet said:


> *Reminded me of a scene in one of Anthony Bourdain's episodes. Sigh. Man I need to beg God to give me strength to be a vegetarian. *










lisaviolet said:


> *I need a trip to the optometrist for these bonus points.*



*And a trip to the PM board.
You didn't PM me yet, 
unless I missed it?*



lisaviolet said:


> I* always knew Bo. But I totally forgot this ad.* *Priceless. *



*Love Gretsky in it.*


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

Puppy update!

 

Tucker is in the back yard, and Misty, now known as Mercy, is supervising from the deck. On day 3 she finally let loose a little bit, found her bark, and re-discovered her need for back scratching and tummy rubs. She is also a big fan of ground beef and bacon, as is Tucker. I think we are all going to get along just fine!


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> So, sending you a PM. Kelly and I have a plan, and though you might be able to join.... see you on the other side...
> 
> 
> 
> Over and out...


*Got the PM! Replied!*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Puppy update!



*Yay!!*





DonnaBeeGood said:


> Tucker is in the back yard, and Misty, now known as Mercy, is supervising from the deck.



*Beautiful! Seriously!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> On day 3 she finally let loose a little bit, found her bark, and re-discovered her need for back scratching and tummy rubs.



*Who doesn't love back scratching and tummy rubs? *



DonnaBeeGood said:


> She is also a big fan of ground beef and bacon, as is Tucker.



*Me too!
We'd get along too, I think.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> I think we are all going to get along just fine!


----------



## franandaj

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Puppy update!
> 
> View attachment 282073
> 
> Tucker is in the back yard, and Misty, now known as Mercy, is supervising from the deck. On day 3 she finally let loose a little bit, found her bark, and re-discovered her need for back scratching and tummy rubs. She is also a big fan of ground beef and bacon, as is Tucker. I think we are all going to get along just fine!



The puppies are adorable and seem to have good taste, but what is with that snow???????


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

franandaj said:


> The puppies are adorable and seem to have good taste, but what is with that snow???????



Ugh, I know. It hit us on November 1 - went from 13C for the daytime high to -12C. Today was the first day that I got up the nerve to get back out there, we have not acclimatized well this year!


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Ugh, I know. It hit us on November 1 - went from 13C for the daytime high to -12C. Today was the first day that I got up the nerve to get back out there, we have not acclimatized well this year!


*Exactly the same here.
Beautiful day! 
<next day>
Snow! Cold! Misery!*


----------



## cinderkelly

pkondz said:


> *Got the PM! Replied!*





Steppesister said:


> So, sending you a PM. Kelly and I have a plan, and though you might be able to join.... see you on the other side...
> 
> 
> 
> Over and out...


What day are you arriving??  Would love to be able to say hi!!


----------



## pkondz

cinderkelly said:


> What day are you arriving?? Would love to be able to say hi!!


*Sending you a PM!*


----------



## Mrs T 2009

HEY! Since I leave in 2 days for my trip.... still find it hilarious you arrive the day I leave! What are the odds??!!

Anyways, I just want to make sure if I miss the next update I will still have time to comment after I return home Wednesday next week??
I mean, I feel like I will have ample time since you'll be gone too, but just making sure.

Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> HEY! Since I leave in 2 days for my trip.... still find it hilarious you arrive the day I leave! What are the odds??!!




*No idea. 
Too bad, though!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Anyways, I just want to make sure if I miss the next update I will still have time to comment after I return home Wednesday next week??
> I mean, I feel like I will have ample time since you'll be gone too, but just making sure.



*You'll have time.
I doubt I'll have the update
done before I leave.
Going to be busy up to then.

Trying though.

And I definitely won't post
after I leave. *



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Hope you have a wonderful trip!



*Thanks! You too!*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> And I _definitely _won't post
> after I leave.



Hopefully you just mean you won't post "while you're at Disney World."


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Hopefully you just mean you won't post "while you're at Disney World."


*Nope! That's it! 
Last you'll hear from me!


Would you please stop cheering!*


----------



## franandaj

So when do you leave? Are you saying we'll be going weeks before we see an update?

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> So when do you leave? Are you saying we'll be going weeks before we see an update?
> 
> The suspense is killing me!


*I’m leaving Tuesday. *
*But won’t be able to be on *
*much if at all after tonight. *

*Working on the update. *
*It’s rough, but 2/3 done. *
*Hoping I can get it done*
*beforehand.*


----------



## pkondz

*In a Hot Dense State*


*Right out of the gate.
For bonus points...
Without Googling,
can you tell me what the title
has to do with Universal?
(I don't care if you get it right or not,
just if you had to Google or got it.)



It was a dark and stormy night.
Well, I don't think it was stormy,
but it was probably dark.
Unless it was a full moon,
then it wasn't all that dark.


I didn't look out the window, okay?
For all I know the sun got stuck
and it was bright out all night long.


Hmmm... can you still call it "night"
if the sun is out?
And if the sun is still in the sky
when it's supposed to be down,
wouldn't that imply that the Earth
has stopped rotating?
Hmmm... 1,000 mile per hour winds.

I don't think the sun was up.


But it was up when I set out
the next morning to get something
to drink for Kay and I.
I found a breakfast/quick serve counter
down a hallway and stood in line...
for 20 minutes, only to find that they
didn't have orange juice.
What kind of breakfast place doesn't
have orange juice???

I grabbed a Chai Latte for Kay,
(I don't remember what she wanted,
but they didn't have that either.
And... she hated it.)
and a .... Coke... for breakfast...
for me. Gross.

I love Coke... but I don't want it for breakfast!


So with drinks that neither of us wanted,
we set out for our
one and only day in Universal.

But first...
We checked out of our hotel
and dumped the bags in the car.
We're switching hotels tonight.

But now... Universal!

I really had no idea if this would
be an exercise in futility or
the best thing since sliced bread.

Hmmm...
Would the invention of the internet
qualify as better than sliced bread?
What about cell phones?

Hmmm... depending on your viewpoint,
either of those could be the bane
of your existence.

So I'll stick with the sliced bread.
Maybe lightly toasted.
With a big gob of jam on top.


I think I'm hungry.


Where was I?
(I mean other than standing
in front of the fridge,
looking for a jar of jam.)


Right! Universal.

mmm..... jam....


sorry.



We left the hotel and made the short stroll
over to Universal's front gate.
We arrived just as they were opening up the park.

We paused to take a quick photo,
but not for long.
Rides are awaiting, people!






We walked down towards the box office.
We had our tickets, of course.
But what we didn't have were our
Front of the Line passes.
I don't recall if I purchased them
online ahead of time or not
and just had to pick them up.

No notes.

This whole chapter
and the ones that follow
are all gonna be a bit of a crap shoot.


You were warned.


Faux Fast Passes in hand,
we set out and made an
immediate bee line for:






Harry Potter land.
That's what it's called.

At least that's what I call it.
So much shorter than typing out
The Wizarding World of Harry Potter.

Of course now that I've explained that,
it would've been much shorter
just to type it out in the first place.


This is not the first time
one of my "shortcuts"
has resulted in a "longcut".

No trip to HPL
(Harry Potter Land...
man... this shortcut is getting
longer by the second!)
would be complete
without the requisite photo
of the train.

So.... Here:






Choo on that one for a while.

I trust you are all now
fully satiated when it comes
to HPLTs.
(Harry Potter Land Trains.....
you know what?
If you can't keep up, then... too bad!
No more acronym translations!)

ETA... no more acronyms either. Ah well.


We didn't dawdle too long,
as we had a destination in mind.

The plan was:
Rides first.
Look around later.

I did grab a few quick snaps
as we zipped along, however.











Soon, our quarry came into sight.






Ah. Hogwarts.
Location of what is arguably
the best ride on Universal property.
HP and the Forbidden Journey.

But before I get to that,
a brief explanation is in order.

Why the rush?
Why rope drop?
We had Front of the Line passes!

Well... we did, but they aren't unlimited.
The pass allows you access to the front
of the line once for each ride.
So if you want to ride something twice,
then you have to stand in line at least once.

Capiche?

So if we wanted to ensure that we got
a chance to ride everything...
and anything we would like
a second time...

It necessitated rope drop,
and Front of the Line.

In hindsight.
(Stop looking at my behind!
Oh... go ahead.
We'll wait.

Let us know when you're done, Mark.)






All done? Good.


As I was saying,
now that I've done it,
other than a couple rides,
rope drop by itself was good enough.
The pass did come in handy later
for those couple rides,
but if the goal is to ride everything once...
Then rope drop is sufficient.

Having said that, we entered Hogwarts
and were directed to the lockers.
You are not allowed to have anything
on your person.
So... here's a photo of the pandemonium
inside that area...
And that's it.
No camera after that.






The queue to get to the ride was very well themed,
and I'd love to show it to you, but...

It was also very fast moving
as there was really no one in front of us
until we reached the ride proper.

We boarded our vehicle and were whisked off
to follow Harry et al on an amazing, wonderful...


Uh...


We no sooner took off
when the video projection stopped running.
We came to an abrupt halt and sat there
for a short while.
Probably not much more than 30 seconds,
but long enough for me to wonder
how we were going to get down.

Just as I started to wonder,
we started to move again.


Well... it was a bit of a disappointment
for at least another 15-20 seconds.
Which doesn't sound like a lot,
but when the ride is only 4 minutes long
to begin with...

But... a ride that moves with
no visual accompaniment is....
Boring.


Just when I was beginning to think that
we were just being taken back
to the beginning (via the entire,
non-functioning ride)
the video started up again.

I have to say... that section
that was cut out, right at the beginning
really tainted the ride for me.
I like to get right into the spirit of the thing,
and that just took me right out.

The ride was good, but I never re-captured
that feeling of awe and delight.

I was very glad we still had
our "fast pass" for this ride.
A do-over was definitely in order.


Exiting the ride, we quickly gathered up
our belongings and walked across the lane
to Hagrid's house.
aka Flight of the Hippogriff.

The theming here, as in all of HPL
is really top notch.
On par with Disney.

(Gasp!)






I wonder if this is the original bike,
or simply a copy?











When you board, the first thing you see
is Buckbeak.

He's just hanging around,
presumable waiting for someone
to take that chain off.

No one does.

Apparently, we're all jerks.






Okay, so maybe he's a bit more unnerving
than an emu.
But it's really pretty simple.
All you do is... bow...
and then you can approach and...

MY EYE! MY EYE!!!! OH MY GOD, MY EYE!!!!!!




The ride itself is a pretty tame
little coaster.
Even with blood pouring down
my face, I didn't find it very exciting.
And once you pass Buckbeak
(intact or not)
the theming... just kinda stops.
Just a coaster.

Nowhere near as good as, well...
every coaster Disney has.
(With the possible exception of
Barnstormer, since I've never ridden it.)

Coincidentally, that ride was the longest
we stood in line all day.
Go figure.


Okay! We've got two rides under our belts.
Time for....

What's that?
People are lined up over there.






Oh!
Well... since we're here and all....






We got one of each.
Frozen and not so frozen.
Kay took a sip of each
and promptly claimed the
frozen one for herself.

It was her birthday trip,
so I refrained from throttling her
and taking it for myself.

Yes, the frozen one is the
better of the two.

IMHO.

And I'm never wrong.






Drinks in hand, we descended
to the Lower Lot to ride the attractions
down below.
I was pretty surprised at how
far down it was.
Two sets of long escalators
take you up and down.

Coming from a virtually flat part
of the country, this caught me off guard.


We rode the three rides down there in rapid
succession.

Jurassic Park:






Not bad. But not quite as exciting
as we had both hoped.
And... Kay is not a fan of getting wet.

And you can on this ride.
Not Kali wet... but...


We then rode Transformers.
Pretty good ride,
if a little frantic.
It almost felt like they were
trying too hard? 


Revenge of the Mummy was next.
We rode that and laughed our heads off.
Fun ride!
We immediately turned around and rode it again
using our Front of the Line pass.
(We reasoned that we probably wouldn't
ride it a third time. I know after the second ride
I was starting to feel a bit ooky, anyways.)






And with that, we decided that
our time in the lower lot was over.
Time to move back up to do more
rides/shows/attractions.






Once we were back up
on the Upper Lot, I checked
the time and suggested
we go now to see
the Animal Actors show.

We didn't have to wait long
and we got excellent seats;
2nd row, center.

Our hostess was entertaining
and the show was a lot of fun.






They had several kinds of trained animals.
Pigs, both barnyard and Guinea, ducks,
chickens, owls:






... to name but a few.
Also... all I remember.

They did this neat demonstration
of a bird flying against a fan
with a green screen in the background.
They projected the resulting image.











I think it was live?
At least I didn't notice
any glaring gaffs.

After the show, we weren't allowed to leave.
Well... I wasn't allowed to.
Not until Kay got to pet
some of the stars of the show.











Okay, you've pet the pooch.
Can we go now?

Hello?



Hello?

Hungry?

That did it.
We knew where we just had to go.
And on the way, we snapped some shots
of the goings on around Springfield.
Everyone knows where Springfield is, right?
I mean there are several in the U.S.
But the one in the show is located in **.

I mean. Obviously.


























We entered Krusty's and ordered up some grub.











Not bad, actually.
I've had far worse.

Tummies happy,
it was time for the big one.
The Studio Tour.

I didn't take any pictures
of a few things
that you should be aware of.

The Studio Tour isn't just a tour.
If you remember the old DHS tour,
you'll remember Catastrophe Canyon.
They simulated a flood.
They do that on this tour too.
Except it takes place along a dry
riverbed in an old west town.
They also do it again in an
"earthquake" inside a building.

But the real stars are
Fast and Furious
and King Kong.

These are two huge completely immersive
rides while you are on the tour tram.
King Kong especially is an amazing ride.

Highly recommend.


The ride starts out with a view
of the studios below.

You can see various city-scape backlots:






We trundled along
and soon found ourselves in the
quaint seaside town of Amity.

I was looking forward to getting
off the tram and just relaxing.
Maybe with a nice swim at the beach.

Oh... shoot.
Beach's closed.

Oh, it's probably just something silly.
I'm sure we can go in.






Graffiti.
Terrible.
You wouldn't see that in Disney!






The tram took us down along the beach.
Hmmm... looks fine to me.






Agggghhhh!!!!






So... realistic!
We were lucky to get out of there alive.
Truly, truly frightening.

I mean... how bad can your special effects be?

Scary.

*
*Continued next post*​


----------



## pkondz

*Continued from previous post*​*

We passed from Amity to Whoville.
Jim Carrey was not in evidence however.






For fans of the hit show
Desperate Housewives,
we did take a tour down
Wisteria Lane.


















Ummmm.... that last one looks a bit....
different.

I looked upon it with bated breath.

Whatever.
I think it has something to do
with this cozy looking motel.







Nice classic car!

Uh.....






Oh...... craaaaaaap......






We got out of there just in time.
Well, we lost a few people
who were riding towards the rear,
but overall, we got out unscathed.

Statistically.


We rounded a corner and...
Ever see the movie
War of the Worlds
with Tom Cruise?













The tour was good,
I'd do it again.
Especially, just to experience
King Kong again.

We exited the tour,
and entered the Simpson's ride.






Well... Kay did.
I accompanied her as far as
the ride proper,
then took the "chicken" exit.

There were quite a few warnings
for this so I decided to sit it out.
I still had all of Disney to do!
Frankly, I didn't want to do it
from a wheelchair on account
of throwing out my back.


Getting old sucks. Hard.






Okay!
We're just about finished all of the
rides that Universal has to offer.

It is not as big as Disney.

We headed to one ride
that Kay had especially been
looking forward to.






She is (or was) a huge Shrek fan.
So she sort of kept this one for last.

And...

It was pretty disappointing.
It's kind of like ITTBAB at AK.
At least in that the seats do stuff.
I wouldn't know.
I was still taking care of my back
and sat in the non-moving seats.
I was, however, right beside a moving seat.
It didn't seem to do very much.
I asked Kay afterwards
and she confirmed that not much happened.

We left, a bit dejected, but... wait!
Look who's here!






And, once again, she didn't want a photo
with him.
Just a photo of him.

Kids these days. 


Whelp...
Let's go ride Forbidden Journey again!
















Funny looking willow tree...






This time, I decided to sneak
my camera on the ride.
I wouldn't use it during,
but... the queue was fair game.

We did, however take the
"Fast Pass" entrance which
is a bit different
(and shorter)
than the regular queue.






Hi Dumbledore!
Sorry you got changed
into a newt at the end
of the books!






Oh, dear. Did I just ruin it for you?

Not to worry.
That's not what happens to him.

This does:


Spoiler



He gets changed into a stink bug.





Spoiler



Okay, that's not it either. Go read the book(s). Or see the movie(s)



One last photo of the Grumpy Hat
as it's pretty much the last thing
you see before boarding.






This time there were no interruptions.
Much better!
Enjoyed the ride and it made more sense now.
I did, however, feel a bit queasy on it.
So if you're prone to motion sickness.
You've been warned.






Now that we've ridden along with Harry, et al
a couple of times,
it was time to see how well versed
in magic we really were.

Or at least, Kay.

We made our way over to Ollivanders.






A secret entrance opened and we went into another room
where a sorceress descended a set of stairs
and picked out a young lady to see about
getting an appropriate wand for her.
(No. Not Kay.)






It was fun to watch.
But once you've done it,
you can go in through the side entrance
and skip it if you wish.






If you've never been,
Ollivanders is a bit... misleading.
It looks like there are thousands
of wands to choose from...
but each shelf holds mostly
identical wands.
And farther shelves
hold duplicates of wands
that are held elsewhere.

I believe there are 13 different
types of wands.
Also, there are interactive wands
and not so (i.e. not) interactive wands.

Kay purchased an interactive one.
Took a while to find just the right one.
But when she did...






You receive a map which takes you
to various window displays
throughout Hogsmeade.
You stand in a marked spot,
wave your wand in a specific way
(Each location has a different gesture
and it usually takes several attempts
to get it right)
and "magic" happens.
From music pages flying through the air
to a flower blooming.

Kay had a lot of fun doing all the activities.

Which, of course, is hard work.
So it was time to refuel.

But where?






Well, that was easy.

Guess what we got! Guess!
Your guess is as good as mine!
I have no idea!
I know we each got... something.
And that's all I can remember.

But it was really, really good!
Or not!
Who knows?

By now, I think we were pretty much
ridered out.
We wandered around a bit
in the last part of the park
that we hadn't seen yet.






We came across a tragic scene.
These two cooks were locked
out of their restaurant.
The patrons inside all died of starvation.


Tragic.


Come up with your own story
about that photo.
Bonus points if you do.











Seen the real thing in Paris.
Where are the vanes???

We rounded a corner.
Despicable Me ride just up ahead!

And Kay said she didn't want to ride it.






I was pretty surprised, actually.
I guess she really has had enough.
Or maybe she's just not that much a fan.

One last photo...






... and it was time to head out.
It's 5:30pm.
Next stop... Anaheim.

I'm sure LA rush hour traffic
isn't as bad as I've been told.
People exaggerate, you know??




Contest

For those of you who
had trouble "seeing it":






I hate when restaurants
steal straws from my planes.


Answers to previous questions:

1. We do actually go to Universal.
Do we:
a. purchase ($70 each)
Front of the Line passes?
b. Or do we do rope drop?
c. Or both?
Answer: c. Both - 15 points.

2. What's our first ride?
a. Flight of the Hippogriff
b. Forbidden Journey
c. Shrek 4D
d. The Simpsons Ride
Answer: b. Forbidden Journey - 15 points.

3. What happens on the ride?
a. Drink spills on Kay.
b. Kid throws up.
c. Ride breaks down.
d. Lose my hat.
Answer: c. Ride breaks down - 15 points.

4. Which (if any) of the following
do we see? (Pick up to 3)
a. Studio Tour
b. Special Effects Show
c. WaterWorld
d. Animal Actors.
e. Walking Dead Attraction
Answer: a. Studio Tour, d. Animal Actors - 15 points each.
b, c, e - deduct 10 points each.

5. What souvenir does Kay buy?
Answer: wand - 20 points.

6. Which one of the following
do we not ride?
a. Flight of the Hippogriff
b. King Kong 360 3-D
c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem
d. Fast and Furious - Supercharged.
Answer: c. Despicable Me Minion Mayhem - 15 points.

7. Of the following, which is Kay's fave?
a. Jurassic Park - The Ride
b. Transformers - The Ride-3D
c. Revenge of the Mummy - The Ride
Answer: c. Revenge of the Mummy - 15 points.

8. Butter Beer.
Yeah, we try it.
It comes in frozen and non.
Which do we try?
a. Frozen
b. Not frozen
c. Both
Answer: c. Both - 15 points.

9. Which ride do I refuse to go on.
a. Transformers - The Ride-3D
b. The Simpsons Ride
c. Flight of the Hippogriff
d. Shrek 4D
Answer: b. The Simpsons Ride - 15 points.

10. Ya gotta eat. Where?
a. Suds McDuff’s Hot Dogs
b. Jurassic Café
c. Plaza Grill
d. Krusty Burger
Answer: d. Krusty Burger - 15 points.

11. Are you sick of this contest yet?
a. Yes.
b. No.
c. Yes. But I'm too polite to say.
d. No. But I lie a lot.
Answer: Any - 10 points.



DonnaBeeGood - rope drop, forbidden, barf, studio, animals, dead, wand, f&f, mummy, frozen, hypo, krusty, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes  - 150 points.
rndmr2 - both, forbidden, hat, animals, wand, f&f, mummy, both, simpsons, Jurassic, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 175 points.
MeghanEmily - rope drop, forbidden, breakdown, none, sweatshirt, minion, mummy, both, shrek, krusty, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 155 points.
CyndiLouWho - rope drop, forbidden, breakdown, tour, animals, dead, wand, King Kong, Jurassic, both, simpsons, plaza, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller - 155 points.
Canadian Harmony - both, Hippo, breakdown, tour, animals, dead, wand, King Kong, Jurassic, both, simpsons, krusty, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 180 points.
Steppesister - both, forbidden, barf, tour, animals, dead, wand, minions, mummy, both, shrek, suds, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 180 points.
Captain_Oblivious - rope drop, forbidden, breakdown, tour, animals, wand, minions, mummy, both, transformers, krusty, yes, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 190 points.
Mrs T 2009 - both, forbidden, breakdown, tour, animals, dead, wand, King Kong, Jurassic, both, shrek, krusty, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 180 points.
afwdwfan - rope drop, forbidden, breakdown, tour, animals, dead, wand, minions, Jurassic, both, hippo, plaza, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 165 points.
Mac Brew - both, forbidden, breakdown, tour, animals, dead, wand, hippo, mummy, both, hippo, Jurassic, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 180 points.
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - both, forbidden, hat, tour, animals, dead, wand, hippo, mummy, frozen, simpsons, plaza, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 165 points.
MAGICFOR2 - pretty woman - 10 points.
mustinjourney - both, hippo, breakdown, dead, wand, fast furious, transformers, both, transformers, Jurassic, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes  - 120 points.
juniorbugman - rope drop, hippo, breakdown, tour, animals, dead, wand, fast furious, transformers, both, simpsons, krusty, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 165 points
Terra Nova guy - rope drop, forbidden, hat, tour, animals, wand, hippo, mummy, both, simpsons, plaza, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller - 165 points.
Chrystmasangel - both, hippo, hat, animals, dead, shirt, fast furious, mummy, both, transformers, krusty, no, marvin, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 115 points.
franandaj - both, forbidden, breakdown, tour, animals, wand, King Kong, Jurassic, both, simpsons, krusty, yes, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 205 points. (High score!)
vamassey1 - rope drop, forbidden, barf, tour, animals, dead, wand, minion, Jurassic, both, simpsons, Jurassic, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 165 points
Princess Leia - rope drop, forbidden, breakdown, tour, animals, dead, wand, fast furious, mummy, both, Shrek, Jurassic, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 165 points.
Kiotzu - FP, hippo, barf, tour, dead, wand, King Kong, Jurassic, both, Shrek, krusty, no, pretty woman, bueller - 85 points.
QueenJen - FP, forbidden, breakdown, tour, animals, dead, books, hippo, mummy, both, transformers, krusty, no, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 160 points.
lisaviolet - both, forbidden, drink, dead, water, wand, minion, transformers, both, shrek, dog, yes, bueller, yes - 90 points.


Bonus:
Did you see it?
(Marvin, in line - 10 points.)
Did you see the other one?
(pkondz straws - 15 points.)

Also bonus points for:
Got the connection?
From the movie Pretty Woman
Kit (portrayed) tells Vivian where to shop:
"Rodeo Drive, baby."
(10 points)

Additional bonus points for:
Cameron Frye, am I right?
(10 points.)

More bonus points for:
Excited about room photos.
(Say yes - 10 points.)


As usual, if I've made any mistakes,
either above or below, let me know.

Score

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 540
Steppesister - 540
MeghanEmily - 520
Princess Leia - 490
CyndiLouWho - 485
rndmr2 - 480
Captain_Oblivious - 475
franandaj - 475
Terra Nova guy - 470
vamassey1 - 465
QueenJen - 455
juniorbugman - 450
Mac Brew - 450
Chrystmasangel - 435
Mrs T 2009 - 435
mustinjourney - 420
DonnaBeeGood - 400
Canadian Harmony - 380
afwdwfan - 340
Kiotzu - 320
lisaviolet - 295
Curiouser&curiouser! - 245
natebenma - 135
chunkymonkey - 125
SoccerDogWithEars - 125
Crashbeckycoot - 105
orangecats2 - 80
queenbetsey - 60
Jaina - 55
cindianne320 - 50
irene_dsc - 10
MAGICFOR2 - 10


Questions next round:

1. How long does it take
to get to our next hotel?
(You can Google map it if you like:
Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
a. 2 hours
b. 3 hours
c. 4 hours
d. 5 hours

2. Where do we eat dinner?
a. Shake Shack
b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
c. We don't. We're still full.
d. Room service.

Most of the following day's
events have been documented...
in two other TRs!
So.... any more questions
would give a certain pair
of ladies an unfair advantage. 

However, Kay and I were alone
for a little bit.

3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
a. Grizzly River Run
b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
c. Silly Symphony Swings
d. California Screamin'

4. Which ride do we go on
more than two times.
a. Soarin'
b. TSMM
c. HM
d. BTMRR

5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
(oldest DD who didn't come along)
a. Mouse ears
b. T-shirt
c. Mug
d. Ornament

Bonus: Did you see it?
PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions.

Coming up: Original Mouse House!


See you when I get back from Disney!!!*


*Chapter 7. There's a Disney in California?*​


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> See you when I get back from Disney!!!


Adios - have a great time.


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

pkondz said:


> Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?
> (I don't care if you get it right or not,
> just if you had to Google or got it.)



Big Bang Theory? Didn't Google. (This time!)



pkondz said:


> We got one of each.
> Frozen and not so frozen.
> Kay took a sip of each
> and promptly claimed the
> frozen one for herself.
> 
> It _was_ her birthday trip,
> so I refrained from throttling her
> and taking it for myself.
> 
> Yes, the frozen one is the
> better of the two.
> 
> IMHO.



I love frozen Butterbeer! Won't even share it with DD20!



pkondz said:


> For fans of the hit show
> Desperate Housewives,
> we did take a tour down
> Wisteria Lane.



Awwww, fond memories 



pkondz said:


> Guess what we got! Guess!
> Your guess is as good as mine!
> I have no idea!
> I know we each got... something.
> And that's all I can remember.
> 
> But it was really, really good!
> Or not!
> Who knows?



Well, must not have been horrible, you would have remembered that for sure!



pkondz said:


> We came across a tragic scene.
> These two cooks were locked
> out of their restaurant.
> The patrons inside all died of starvation.
> 
> 
> Tragic.
> 
> 
> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do.



I suspect that Ryan Reynolds was eating lunch inside, and they were _very_ concerned that he might be lonely or sad....



pkondz said:


> I was pretty surprised, actually.
> I guess she really has had enough.
> Or maybe she's just not that much a fan.



Really? I thought that Minion Mayhem was very cute - kind of like the Simpson's ride but with Gru and the gang. 



pkondz said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours



b



pkondz said:


> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.



b



pkondz said:


> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'



d



pkondz said:


> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR



c



pkondz said:


> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament



c



pkondz said:


> See you when I get back from Disney!!!



Have a great trip!


----------



## DISNEYMOON10121991

I've been enjoying your TR with Kay. You have done so many fun and cool things so far! Came in too late for contest, which I would suck at anyways. I'll switch the quote to "Can't LOSE, it you don't play" That's me.
Just wanted to take the time before you leave on ANOTHER Disney trip (jealous am I?) to wish you Lots of fun, good times and all around wonderful trip!!
Do I need to remind you that a trip report will be expected. I want you to know I DO appreciate them (I need to show you better though) and you put a lot of work in to them -Thanks!
FYI, if you tell me you don't like doing TRs.....Then you should just stay HOME! Just kidding


Shelly


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Those were great photos, thank you! The kids are going to love Universe(al). I"m a HUGE Naked Lady Bears fan. In fact, we're seeing them in concert on Wednesday night!

My story about the photo: the two chefs are spies and checking out why everyone is that this restaurant instead of theirs.

*1. How long does it take to get to our next hotel?
(You can Google map it if you like:
Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
a. 2 hours

2. Where do we eat dinner?
b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.

3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
d. California Screamin'

4. Which ride do we go on more than two times.
c. HM

5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle? (oldest DD who didn't come along)
b. T-shirt

Bonus: Did you see it? PM on the way!
*


----------



## rndmr2

Looks like you had a fun day at Universal.



pkondz said:


> *In a Hot Dense State*
> 
> 
> *Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?
> (I don't care if you get it right or not,
> just if you had to Google or got it.)*



--- I Googled but was unsuccessful in finding a connection, but I do know that the title is part of the first line of the lyrics for the Big Bang Theory theme song. Not sure if that's what you were looking for or not. 



pkondz said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours
> ----------------------------2 hours
> 
> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.
> --------------------------------Shake Shack
> 
> 
> Most of the following day's
> events have been documented...
> in _two_ other TRs!
> So.... any more questions
> would give a certain pair
> of ladies an unfair advantage.
> 
> However, Kay and I _were_ alone
> for a little bit.
> 
> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'
> -----------------------------California Screamin'
> 
> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR
> ---------------------------------Gotta be HM
> 
> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament
> ----------------------------T-short
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.
> ---------------------------------------PM Sent


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> This is not the first time
> one of my "shortcuts"
> has resulted in a "longcut".


Ahh, speaking my language. I am fabulous at making short stories long. 



pkondz said:


> The theming here, as in all of HPL
> is really top notch.
> On par with Disney.
> 
> (Gasp!)


WHAT!??!? Blasphemy! 



pkondz said:


> Revenge of the Mummy was next.
> We rode that and laughed our heads off.
> Fun ride!


Why was it so laughable?! 



pkondz said:


> If you remember the old DHS tour,


Sure do... 



pkondz said:


> This time there were no interruptions.
> _Much_ better!
> Enjoyed the ride and it made more sense now.
> I did, however, feel a bit queasy on it.
> So if you're prone to motion sickness.
> You've been warned.


Uh oh... this little green face bears a striking resemblance to... well, me. Sounds like a double dose of motion sickness meds for me on that one! 

Have a WONDERFUL trip!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear all about it! Also, can't wait for one of our trips to finally coincide.


----------



## afwdwfan

pkondz said:


> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?
> (I don't care if you get it right or not,
> just if you had to Google or got it.)


Well there's a song... The whole universe was in a hot dense state... 

But I don't know what that has to do with Universal

Other than the word universe is in the song.

There's about to be a big bang in my head trying to reason this one out.

OK, moving on.



pkondz said:


> What kind of breakfast place doesn't
> have orange juice???


Starbucks???



pkondz said:


> Would the invention of the internet
> qualify as better than sliced bread?
> What about cell phones?


I will say yes.  Not that life revolves around those 2 things, but lets reason it out.  I, for one, think sliced bread is overrated.  You can eat bread that isn't sliced.  You can still break it and make a sandwich.  Or you can still use a knife and slice your own bread.  So really, is it that spectacular of an invention?  



pkondz said:


> Harry Potter land.
> That's what it's called.






pkondz said:


> Of course now that I've explained that,
> it would've been _much_ shorter
> just to type it out in the first place.






pkondz said:


> Well... we did, but they aren't unlimited.
> The pass allows you access to the front
> of the line _once_ for each ride.
> So if you want to ride something twice,
> then you have to stand in line at least once.
> 
> Capiche?


Got it!  And I got the pass too.  At Orlando anyway.  



pkondz said:


> So... here's a photo of the pandemonium
> inside that area...


That actually looks rather tame... 



pkondz said:


> Well... it was a bit of a disappointment
> for at least another 15-20 seconds.
> Which doesn't sound like a lot,
> but when the ride is only 4 minutes long
> to begin with...
> 
> But... a ride that moves with
> no visual accompaniment is....
> Boring.


I've always complained about those stupid screens ruining their rides for me.  I'm glad they've finally started to listen!!!  



pkondz said:


> The ride was good, but I never re-captured
> that feeling of awe and delight.
> 
> I was very glad we still had
> our "fast pass" for this ride.
> A do-over was definitely in order.


I'm honestly surprised that they didn't give you a pass or a re-ride when you got off since it was mired with technological issues.  Did anyone say anything to a TM?  Did they even know there was a problem with it? 



pkondz said:


> Nowhere _near_ as good as, well...
> every coaster Disney has.
> (With the possible exception of
> Barnstormer, since I've never ridden it.)


I'd say they're pretty close in intensity, although I'd actually give Barnstormer the theming nod because it continues the theming all the way through the queue and the ride.  



pkondz said:


> Coincidentally, that ride was the longest
> we stood in line all day.


I don't get it... 



pkondz said:


> Yes, the frozen one is the
> better of the two.






pkondz said:


> We then rode Transformers.
> Pretty good ride,
> if a little frantic.
> It almost felt like they were
> trying too hard?


I like it!  I was excited for that ride and just felt a little bit disappointed in it.  I think for one thing it really mirrors Spiderman too closely, but I think you really explained it with that last line.  



pkondz said:


> After the show, we weren't allowed to leave.
> Well... _I _wasn't allowed to.
> Not until Kay got to pet
> some of the stars of the show.


I knew it! 



pkondz said:


> So... realistic!
> We were lucky to get out of there alive.
> Truly, truly frightening.
> 
> I mean... how _bad_ can your special effects be?
> 
> Scary.


And here I am still bummed that we lost this ride in Orlando for Diagon Alley.



pkondz said:


> The tour was good,
> I'd do it again.
> Especially, just to experience
> King Kong again.


Looks like a great attraction!  How long did it last? 



pkondz said:


> Frankly, I didn't want to do it
> from a wheelchair on account
> of throwing out my back.


I hear ya.  I know we've shared bad back stories several times.  Threw mine out yesterday.  Bet you can't guess what I was doing when it happened.



pkondz said:


> She is (or was) a huge Shrek fan.
> So she sort of kept this one for last.
> 
> And...
> 
> It was pretty disappointing.


 I'm sure it is the same on that is in Orlando.  And frankly, it needed some work probably 10 years ago.  



pkondz said:


> I did, however, feel a bit queasy on it.


  See!!!! It's those damn screen sequences on the broom!  They were trying to help you out on that first ride by skipping that part! 



pkondz said:


> I know we each got... something.
> And that's all I can remember.
> 
> But it was really, really good!
> Or not!
> Who knows?


I'm going with the "or not."  If it was really, really good, you'd remember it.  



pkondz said:


> We came across a tragic scene.
> These two cooks were locked
> out of their restaurant.
> The patrons inside all died of starvation.
> 
> 
> Tragic.
> 
> 
> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do.


One of them is from Mel's which means they're clearly there to scout the competition.

Oh wait a minute.  Did I say scout?  What I really meant to say is that they're watching to see the aftermath from the Coscto size container of Ex-lax that they sabotaged the food with in order to drum up more business over at Mel's.  



pkondz said:


> I'm _sure_ LA rush hour traffic
> isn't as bad as I've been told.
> People exaggerate, you know??


I wouldn't know.  I specifically did all I could to avoid it.  



pkondz said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours


B



pkondz said:


> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.


B



pkondz said:


> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'


D



pkondz said:


> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR


C



pkondz said:


> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament


C


----------



## Kiotzu

Okay, so I have not been on all week.  Need to get my schoolwork in order before I leave.  On the plus I leave on Thursday!



pkondz said:


> No worries!
> Life. It happens!



You're telling me!



pkondz said:


> Really? Why?
> Because there's so few of them?



I've flown probably 150 times in my life and never been on one. Very 2-3 Configs on planes as well which is cool.



pkondz said:


> *Okay... no more.
> 
> Well.... maybe one.*



Third Times a charm



pkondz said:


> *Sounds like the voice of
> experience talking, there.*



It only works until the owner parks behind you so you are trapped and you have to wait until he leaves the next day to go back and get your car. :/



pkondz said:


> So I'd fit right in, then?



You remind of a young Archie Andrews, so yes I will go with yes.


----------



## Kiotzu

*I read it but I am at work so quoting isn't quite working for me. It's a hit or miss thing.  It looks like you had a great time. 

Last time I went to Universal Hary Potter wasn't open yet.  

I also am surprised when people don't like the Jurrasic Park ride, it's one of my favourites.
*

*
1. c

2. b

3. d

4. D

5. c*


----------



## pkondz

*Shout outs are gonna have to wait. *
*I’m going to Disney World!!*

**


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> *Shout outs are gonna have to wait.
> I’m going to Disney World!!*


WOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Have so much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?
> (I don't care if you get it right or not,
> just if you had to Google or got it.)



Aww man, I should have been able to get this one without Googling! My mom and I sing this as a duet in parts.



pkondz said:


> This whole chapter
> and the ones that follow
> are all gonna be a bit of a crap shoot.
> 
> 
> You were warned.



And this is different how...?? 



pkondz said:


> Harry Potter land.
> That's what it's called.



Yep. Or HPW (Harry Potter World) (...oh, shoot. Now I'm doing it, too!)



pkondz said:


> Choo on that one for a while.



 (This seems to be the closest emoji I can find for the "ba dum *tssssk*" effect...



pkondz said:


> Uh...
> 
> 
> We no sooner took off
> when the video projection stopped running.
> We came to an abrupt halt and sat there
> for a short while.
> Probably not much more than 30 seconds,
> but long enough for me to wonder
> how we were going to get _down._
> 
> Just as I started to wonder,
> we started to move again.



Ugggh! Oh no! Way to put a damper on things! This is a really cool ride and super immersive, but not when it starts like this.



pkondz said:


> I was very glad we still had
> our "fast pass" for this ride.
> A do-over was definitely in order.



Yes! 



pkondz said:


> Hagrid's house.
> aka Flight of the Hippogriff.
> 
> The theming here, as in all of HPL
> is really top notch.
> On par with Disney.
> 
> (Gasp!)



Yep! Hate to admit it, but it's true. Other than New Fantasyland and Pandora, I find it's almost better than most of Disney's theming. I know some of that is just age/technological breakthroughs, etc. But still.



pkondz said:


> He's just hanging around,
> presumable waiting for someone
> to take that chain off.
> 
> No one does.
> 
> Apparently, we're all jerks.



Aww man! The shade he's giving is real...



pkondz said:


> All you do is... bow...
> and then you can approach and...
> 
> MY EYE! MY EYE!!!! OH MY GOD, MY EYE!!!!!!





But seriously, though. Way to pull a Malfoy here!



pkondz said:


> Yes, the frozen one is the
> better of the two.
> 
> IMHO.
> 
> And I'm never wrong.



Yep. 100%.



pkondz said:


> Not bad. But not quite as exciting
> as we had both hoped.
> And... Kay is not a fan of getting wet.
> 
> And you can on this ride.
> Not Kali wet... but...



I love this ride. At least the one in Orlando. But we got far wetter than I ever have on Kali the last time we rode. Fluke timing, I think.



pkondz said:


> I _think_ it was live?
> At least I didn't notice
> any glaring gaffs.



I _think_ so, too.



pkondz said:


> So... realistic!
> We were lucky to get out of there alive.
> Truly, truly frightening.



The horror! I'm so glad you escaped with your lives!



pkondz said:


> Ummmm.... that last one looks a bit....
> different.
> 
> I looked upon it with bated breath.
> 
> Whatever.
> I think it has something to do
> with this cozy looking motel.







pkondz said:


> I accompanied her as far as
> the ride proper,
> then took the "chicken" exit.







pkondz said:


> Oh, dear. Did I just ruin it for you?
> 
> Not to worry.
> That's not what happens to him.
> 
> _This_ does:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He gets changed into a stink bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's not it either. Go read the book(s). Or see the movie(s)



Somebody did ruin it for me. Just as I was a couple of chapters from finding out, myself. I was in the process of reading when someone went, "Isn't that the book where *Dumbledore gets changed into a stink bug*?!?"  Yep.



pkondz said:


> Enjoyed the ride and it made more sense now.
> I did, however, feel a bit queasy on it.
> So if you're prone to motion sickness.
> You've been warned.



Yep! My mom can do roller coasters no problem, but this one got to her a bit. And got to me more than a bit.



pkondz said:


> A secret entrance opened and we went into another room
> where a sorceress descended a set of stairs
> and picked out a young lady to see about
> getting an appropriate wand for her.
> (No. Not Kay.)



It seems that they try their best to pick someone who's as close to 11 as possible...which was why it was a little demeaning when I got picked at the age of 17. But I didn't care because my friggin' wand chose me, man!! 



pkondz said:


> We came across a tragic scene.
> These two cooks were locked
> out of their restaurant.
> The patrons inside all died of starvation.
> 
> 
> Tragic.
> 
> 
> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do.



Hmmm...they were both madly in love with the hostess...it was interfering with their work...so the manager kicked them both out and locked the door until they could sort out their differences or one killed the other. The patrons are still drinking soda refills and waiting for their meals.



pkondz said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours
> 
> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.
> 
> Most of the following day's
> events have been documented...
> in _two_ other TRs!
> So.... any more questions
> would give a certain pair
> of ladies an unfair advantage.
> 
> However, Kay and I _were_ alone
> for a little bit.
> 
> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'
> 
> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR
> 
> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament



1. a
2. b
3. c
4. a
5. d


----------



## Mac Brew

Hi Pkondz
                  At the time of writing this you will be in Walt Disney world enjoying yourself. I asume when you get around to reading this you will have returned from your trip full of happy memories from your latest stay in the world.
                      It sure looked like you and Kay managed to cram a full intinary into your one day at the universal studios.The tram ride looked like a good one to make a must do if you are there.Your photos of the park were good as usual nice to see a different park photos so you can compare between the two ( Orlando and Los Angeles  ) . I will have to forgo a bonus point for the title as I don't have a clue what In a hot dense state has to do with universal.The two chef's were making sure that their secret sandwich recipes had not been copied by their rival sandwich restaurant


----------



## cinderkelly

Just wanted to say how awesome it was getting to see you last night!  Hope the rest of your time here is wonderful and thanks again for all the goodies! ( I owe you now )


----------



## Mac Brew

Hello Again Pkondz
                                   Here are my guesses ( answers )to your latest  questions
1:-  A   it takes two hours
2:-  C   you don't  eat you are still full 
3:-  D   California Screaming.
4:-  C    H M
5:-  D     Ornament.

       I pm;ed a measage I think I seen it.


----------



## Mrs T 2009

Without googling: In a hot dense state referring to universal the park? no clue
The universe in general? isn't that the beginning of TBBT theme song? "Our whole universe was in a hot dense state, but nearly forty million years ago expansion started- lol LOVE TBBT!!!!

The two cooks locked out?? Probably because they went to go find better food somewhere else and were met with angry customers who locked them out.  that's as good of an idea I have at the moment.

1. b. 3 hours

2. a. Shake Shack

3. c. Silly Symphony Swings

4. b. TSMM

5. c. Mug

Bonus: Did you see it?
YES!  PM'd you!

WAAHHHHH!!!!!! I wish I was back in Disney World right now. my 2.5 days was NOT enough time. Plus, it's so cold back here in NE Ohio


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> *In a Hot Dense State*
> 
> 
> *Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?
> (I don't care if you get it right or not,
> just if you had to Google or got it.)*



Sorry, I had no idea.  Google to the rescue.



pkondz said:


> What kind of breakfast place doesn't
> have orange juice???



That seems utterly ridiculous.



pkondz said:


> I grabbed a Chai Latte for Kay,
> (I don't remember what she wanted,
> but they didn't have that either.
> And... she hated it.)
> and a .... Coke... for breakfast...
> for me. Gross.
> 
> I love Coke... but I don't want it for breakfast!



Bleh.  Same here.  Even at a restaurant that serves breakfast all day, it feels weird to order a Coke with it.



pkondz said:


> We paused to take a quick photo,
> but not for long.
> Rides are awaiting, people!



I like the priorities here.



pkondz said:


> This whole chapter
> and the ones that follow
> are all gonna be a bit of a crap shoot.



So it's the same as every other chapter, then.



pkondz said:


> Harry Potter land.
> That's what it's called.
> 
> At least that's what I call it.
> So much shorter than typing out
> The Wizarding World of Harry Potter.



That's what I always call it, too!  Way too many syllables.



pkondz said:


> ETA... no more acronyms either. Ah well.



Wait, what does ETA stand for??



pkondz said:


> The plan was:
> Rides first.
> Look around later.



Again, I can't fault the priorities.



pkondz said:


> Well... we did, but they aren't unlimited.
> The pass allows you access to the front
> of the line _once_ for each ride.
> So if you want to ride something twice,
> then you have to stand in line at least once.
> 
> Capiche?



Got it. This is good to know, since we basically promised my daughter we'd take her to Harry Potter Land as a reward for going through her surgery.



pkondz said:


> In hindsight.
> (Stop looking at my behind!
> Oh... go ahead.
> We'll wait.
> 
> Let us know when you're done, Mark.)








A previous update was better in this regard.



pkondz said:


> Having said that, we entered Hogwarts
> and were directed to the lockers.
> You are not allowed to have _anything_
> on your person.



That sounds really annoying.



pkondz said:


> I was very glad we still had
> our "fast pass" for this ride.
> A do-over was definitely in order.



Gotta hand it to you for the trip-planning strategy.  Definitely paying off.



pkondz said:


> The theming here, as in all of HPL
> is really top notch.
> On par with Disney.
> 
> (Gasp!)



I've heard that quite a bit.  It certainly looks terrific.



pkondz said:


> He's just hanging around,
> presumable waiting for someone
> to take that chain off.
> 
> No one does.
> 
> Apparently, we're all jerks.



Hey, you said it.



pkondz said:


> Okay, so maybe he's a bit more unnerving
> than an emu.
> But it's really pretty simple.
> All you do is... bow...
> and then you can approach and...
> 
> MY EYE! MY EYE!!!! OH MY GOD, MY EYE!!!!!!







pkondz said:


> Nowhere _near_ as good as, well...
> every coaster Disney has.



Also good to know.  



pkondz said:


> Yes, the frozen one is the
> better of the two.
> 
> IMHO.
> 
> And I'm never wrong.



If I'm wrong...and I'm never wrong...they're headed directly into the Fire Swamp.








pkondz said:


> Once we were back up
> on the Upper Lot, I checked
> the time and suggested
> we go now to see
> the Animal Actors show.



Why would you do that?  Like Kay would waste her time with animals.



pkondz said:


> Not until Kay got to pet
> some of the stars of the show.



I'm shocked!  Good thing I was sitting down when I read that.



pkondz said:


> Everyone knows where Springfield is, right?
> I mean there are several in the U.S.
> But the one in the show is located in **.



"Look at that!  You can see the four states that border Springfield: Ohio, Nevada, Maine and Kentucky." -- Ned Flanders



pkondz said:


> These are two _huge_ completely immersive
> rides while you are on the tour tram.
> King Kong especially is an amazing ride.
> 
> Highly recommend.



Sounds awesome!



pkondz said:


> Oh... shoot.
> Beach's closed.
> 
> Oh, it's probably just something silly.
> I'm sure we can go in.



Go for it!  I'm going to go get something out of the car, but I'll be right behind you.



pkondz said:


> So... realistic!
> We were lucky to get out of there alive.
> Truly, truly frightening.
> 
> I mean... how _bad_ can your special effects be?



So...yeah...



pkondz said:


> I looked upon it with bated breath.



Is your breath named Norman?



pkondz said:


> Oh...... craaaaaaap......



 



pkondz said:


> Well, we lost a few people
> who were riding towards the rear,
> but overall, we got out unscathed.



That's where they put the people who get their tickets on Groupon.



pkondz said:


> We rounded a corner and...
> Ever see the movie
> War of the Worlds
> with Tom Cruise?



 I remember that part.



pkondz said:


> Getting old sucks. Hard.



Amen.



pkondz said:


> This time, I decided to sneak
> my camera on the ride.
> I wouldn't use it _during,_
> but... the queue was fair game.



And we appreciate it!  Looks cool.



pkondz said:


> Hi Dumbledore!
> Sorry you got changed
> into a newt at the end
> of the books!



 He got better, though.



pkondz said:


> Enjoyed the ride and it made more sense now.
> I did, however, feel a bit queasy on it.
> So if you're prone to motion sickness.
> You've been warned.



I'm kind of hit-or-miss with motion sickness.  So...here's hoping.



pkondz said:


> I believe there are 13 different
> types of wands.
> Also, there are interactive wands
> and not so (i.e. _not)_ interactive wands.



And why would any kid want a non-interactive wand?



pkondz said:


> You stand in a marked spot,
> wave your wand in a _specific_ way
> (Each location has a different gesture
> and it usually takes several attempts
> to get it right)
> and "magic" happens.
> From music pages flying through the air
> to a flower blooming.
> 
> Kay had a lot of fun doing all the activities.



Sounds cool.  I'm sure my kids would make me hunt each and every one of them down.



pkondz said:


> Guess what we got! Guess!
> Your guess is as good as mine!
> I have no idea!
> I know we each got... something.
> And that's all I can remember.



Chocolate-covered brussels sprouts!



pkondz said:


> We came across a tragic scene.
> These two cooks were locked
> out of their restaurant.
> The patrons inside all died of starvation.







pkondz said:


> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do.



Obviously, the kitchen was taken over by rats.  One of the rats had a special ability as a master chef, and somehow managed to be-friend a busboy, who gave him free reign of the kitchen.  Oddly enough, the rat's food was better than the previous chef, who here finds himself locked out while even the critics praise the new cuisine.



pkondz said:


> I'm _sure_ LA rush hour traffic
> isn't as bad as I've been told.
> People exaggerate, you know??



Oh, sure.  I once saw a movie with a bus that could go as fast as it wanted--there was literally no one else on the freeway.  Right in LA.



pkondz said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours



(gulp) 3 hours.



pkondz said:


> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.



Well, you've had burgers a couple days in a row now, so I'll go with the closest place to the hotel.



pkondz said:


> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'



Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death



pkondz said:


> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR



This is a toss-up, which means I'll guess wrong.  BTMRR.



pkondz said:


> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament



T-shirt



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



PM incoming...


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?
> (I don't care if you get it right or not,
> just if you had to Google or got it.)



Well not exactly sure what it has to do with Universal....unless you think the words go..."Our whole Universal was in a Hot Dense State, 
Then nearly fourteen billion years ago expansion started, wait 
The earth began to cool, the autotrophs began to drool 
Neanderthals developed tools
We built a wall (we built the pyramids)
Math, science, history, unraveling the mysteries
That all started with the big bang! Hey!"

I had to google to get the rest of the lyrics past the first one.  Big Bang Theory is filmed at Warner Bros. It's right down the street from Universal...fun tour!  Oh, then I guess you didn't to everything that LA had to offer!  



pkondz said:


> What kind of breakfast place doesn't
> have orange juice???



A coffee place?  



pkondz said:


> and a .... Coke... for breakfast...
> for me. Gross.
> 
> I love Coke... but I don't want it for breakfast!



Me, not a big fan of coke, coffee works for me for breakfast, or at least to stave off my hunger for a couple hours.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm...
> Would the invention of the internet
> qualify as better than sliced bread?
> What about cell phones?



I think it's all in context. I thought I would google it and see what came up.

_As for the first documented reference to the exact phrase, this is thought to be in a 1952 interview where the famous comedian Red Skelton “advised” the Salisbury (Maryland) Times to “not worry about television. It’s the greatest thing since sliced bread.”_​
I believe that the Internet could also be categorized that way, or maybe it would be: It's the greatest thing since Television....



pkondz said:


> This whole chapter
> and the ones that follow
> are all gonna be a bit of a crap shoot.



I know others have already said this, but how does that differ from your other TRs or bonus features?   



pkondz said:


> Of course now that I've explained that,
> it would've been _much_ shorter
> just to type it out in the first place.



Yes, so you might as well have done that to save you some time.



pkondz said:


> Well... we did, but they aren't unlimited.
> The pass allows you access to the front
> of the line _once_ for each ride.



Huh.  I did not know that!



pkondz said:


> Let us know when you're done, Mark.



Maybe I was looking too...  



pkondz said:


> It was also very fast moving
> as there was really no one in front of us
> until we reached the ride proper.



That's what I found when I rode it in Florida.  I stopped and even let people go past me so I could soak it all in.



pkondz said:


> I have to say... that section
> that was cut out, right at the beginning
> really tainted the ride for me.
> I like to get right into the spirit of the thing,
> and that just took me right out.



I can totally see that.  I don't even remember much of the ride because I was trying to keep from hurling.  But I do remember the wamping willow.



pkondz said:


> I was very glad we still had
> our "fast pass" for this ride.
> A do-over was definitely in order.



Glad you did too!



pkondz said:


> Exiting the ride, we quickly gathered up
> our belongings and walked across the lane
> to Hagrid's house.
> aka Flight of the Hippogriff.
> 
> The theming here, as in all of HPL
> is really top notch.
> On par with Disney.



I skipped the Flight of the Hippogriff and had no idea there was all that cool theming in the queue!



pkondz said:


> He's just hanging around,
> presumable waiting for someone
> to take that chain off.
> 
> No one does.
> 
> Apparently, we're all jerks.



Cause he'll peck your eyes out with his beak!



pkondz said:


> MY EYE! MY EYE!!!! OH MY GOD, MY EYE!!!!!!



See!!!!!!  



pkondz said:


> And once you pass Buckbeak
> (intact or not)
> the theming... just kinda stops.
> Just a coaster.



Yeah, it's the same coaster that was there before they built HPL.  I rode it then and didn't need to repeat it.  Now I see that I do need to do it for the queue.



pkondz said:


> Yes, the frozen one is the
> better of the two.



I will agree with that, but both were too sweet for my taste.



pkondz said:


> Coming from a virtually flat part
> of the country, this caught me off guard.



Ah, the beautiful San Fernando Valley.  Actually, So Cal is filled with Valleys and Mountains.....



pkondz said:


> After the show, we weren't allowed to leave.
> Well... _I _wasn't allowed to.
> Not until Kay got to pet
> some of the stars of the show.



I figured as much.



pkondz said:


> Not bad, actually.
> I've had far worse.
> 
> Tummies happy,
> it was time for the big one.
> The Studio Tour.



Looks like decent enough fare.

Did I ever tell you that my first job in Southern California was at Universal Studios?  I was a temp and worked in the mailroom.  It was only for three weeks in the summertime. That was back when the ONLY thing there was the Studio Tour.  I was stuffing envelopes with flyers to mail out to companies so that they could post them in their common areas.  It was advertising a *NEW* show, "The A-Team Stunt Show!"  They tried to get me to stick around longer, but I had a commitment that was starting up at the beginning of July. We were sequestered for two weeks at Pepperdine University so that we could learn a Marching Band Field Show for this thing called the Opening Ceremonies of the XXIII Olympics. 



pkondz said:


> These are two _huge_ completely immersive
> rides while you are on the tour tram.
> King Kong especially is an amazing ride.



Sounds like I need to go back for a redo, it's been about 17 years since I last went to Universal Hollywood.



pkondz said:


> The ride starts out with a view
> of the studios below.



Oh wait, that was the picture or the beautiful San Fernando Valley.  Ooops.....



pkondz said:


> So... realistic!
> We were lucky to get out of there alive.
> Truly, truly frightening.
> 
> I mean... how _bad_ can your special effects be?
> 
> Scary.



Now that part of the tour has been there since before I worked there.  I know because before I started college, my parents took our family on a week long "tour" of all the amusement parks in So Cal, and one of them we did was Universal.  Back then it was groundbreaking....today, not so much.



pkondz said:


> Ummmm.... that last one looks a bit....
> different.
> 
> I looked upon it with bated breath.







pkondz said:


> Well... Kay did.
> I accompanied her as far as
> the ride proper,
> then took the "chicken" exit.
> 
> There were quite a few warnings
> for this so I decided to sit it out.



That ride made me really sick too!  I don't even think I had vertigo then.



pkondz said:


> Getting old sucks. Hard.



However, it beats the alternative!



pkondz said:


> It was pretty disappointing.
> It's kind of like ITTBAB at AK.



Yeah, not that much of a draw after you've done it once.



pkondz said:


> Enjoyed the ride and it made more sense now.
> I did, however, feel a bit queasy on it.
> So if you're prone to motion sickness.
> You've been warned.



If I go on it again, I'm taking Dramamine.



pkondz said:


> Kay purchased an interactive one.
> Took a while to find just the right one.
> But when she did...



Yeah, I remember kids with those wands at Universal in Florida. Waving them willy nilly, not caring who is near them and who they hit.



pkondz said:


> Guess what we got! Guess!
> Your guess is as good as mine!
> I have no idea!
> I know we each got... something.
> And that's all I can remember.



I'm going to say a cupcake and the no melt Ice Cream.



pkondz said:


> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do.



Well since one of them is wearing a Mel's Diner outfit, I'm going to say he was spying or trying to pick up some tips. The other guy probably just wanted to get back to work, but the guy from Mel's wouldn't let him get in the door until he spilled the French cooking secrets.



pkondz said:


> ... and it was time to head out.
> It's 5:30pm.
> Next stop... Anaheim.



   Do you have any idea what you are doing?  If we're in the Valley and it's 5-6PM, we just stop and have dinner somewhere.  We'll get home at the same time as if we left before dinner.



pkondz said:


> I'm _sure_ LA rush hour traffic
> isn't as bad as I've been told.
> People exaggerate, you know??



Before I quit my day job, I was able to swing it so that I had different hours.  Instead of 8:00-4:30 like most everyone else worked, I worked 10:30-7PM.  I worked about 10 miles NW of Universal. And if I left during rush hour, it took me 2 hours to get home, 3 hours once Daylight Savings ended. If I left between 6:30 and 7PM, I would be home before 8PM easy.

Even now (at 3PM when I reply to this), it's a two hour drive to Tiffy's (can't map to the Anabella Hotel anymore cause it's been demolished).  I'm torn on my answer for the contest because I'm gonna say that your drive was at least 3 hours, but I can totally see it being four hours. Plus I don't know if you just hopped on the 101 and went through downtown (which would make the four hours totally possible) or if you drove through Burbank/Glendale to the I5 and went that way (which would be the faster of the two routes).  But since you didn't have a phone with GPS how would you know that?  Unless you rented the GPS from the rental car company....dilemmas, dilemmas!



pkondz said:


> franandaj - both, forbidden, breakdown, tour, animals, wand, King Kong, Jurassic, both, simpsons, krusty, yes, saw both, pretty woman, bueller, yes - 205 points. (High score!)



    



pkondz said:


> GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 540
> Steppesister - 540
> MeghanEmily - 520
> Princess Leia - 490
> CyndiLouWho - 485
> rndmr2 - 480
> Captain_Oblivious - 475
> franandaj - 475



Making my way back up to the top!  



pkondz said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours



I'm gonna go with 4 hours....



pkondz said:


> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.



Room Service



pkondz said:


> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'



Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death



pkondz said:


> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR



HM



pkondz said:


> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament



T-shirt



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



I have to go back and find it, but I'll probably send the PM before you get back, unless that's tonight!



pkondz said:


> See you when I get back from Disney!!!



I hope you're having a great time!


----------



## cinderkelly

pkondz said:


> Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?



The Big Bang theory was the first thing that came to mind



pkondz said:


> The theming here, as in all of HPL
> is really top notch.
> On par with Disney.
> 
> (Gasp!)



Gasp is right! Honestly I’ve never ventured over to the dark side that is Universal but from what photos and You Tube stuff I’ve seen it look pretty amazing. 



pkondz said:


> Enjoyed the ride and it made more sense now.
> I did, however, feel a bit queasy on it.
> So if you're prone to motion sickness.
> You've been warned.



And this is one of the main reasons why I haven’t been yet.  Not so fond of paying $200 to puke in a bush 



pkondz said:


> Seen the real thing in Paris



Me too!



pkondz said:


> Despicable Me ride just up ahead!



I’m watching that movie now!  Still love it


----------



## QueenJen

I hope you are having or had a fabulous trip!



pkondz said:


> *I prefer my own private jet.
> 
> I don't have one...
> But I'd prefer it if I did.*



Well, of course this is obviously the preferred method of travel.  I am not one of the few selected to have that kind of wealth.



pkondz said:


> *Oh? Details?*



On our vacation last month, we had 4 segments on Southwest - people just don't get the 'pick a seat and sit down' process.  The plane cannot take off until everyone is seated and belted in.  Also - how hard is it to limit your carry on items to the proper size and count?  Let's just say, I've had enough rear ends in my face to last me a few years. 



pkondz said:


> Uh, huh....
> 
> Why am I not believing this??



Well....I always tell the truth.



pkondz said:


> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?



Have no idea - and as noted previously, I'm too lazy to google.



pkondz said:


> What kind of breakfast place doesn't
> have orange juice???



Evidently the place you went to.  haha - I'm feeling feisty with my replies today.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm...
> Would the invention of the internet
> qualify as better than sliced bread?



I've never really understood what is so great about sliced bread....I find unsliced bread delicious.  I do enjoy the internet, however, it can suck too much of my time and I'm not even on the major social media sites.



pkondz said:


> What about cell phones?


  Again - double edged sword - I find too many people addicted to their phones.



pkondz said:


> And I'm never wrong.



Except when you are.



pkondz said:


> Did I just ruin it for you?



Nope



pkondz said:


> Guess what we got! Guess!



Something.



pkondz said:


> I know we each got... something.



I knew it.



pkondz said:


> Who knows?



If you really liked it, you'd know what you got.



pkondz said:


> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do.



I was initially thinking along the line of Alison (again).....so my second story is that the restaurant was shut down by the health department and they were looking in trying to figure out if they were going to be able to ever open again.



pkondz said:


> People exaggerate, you know??



Not when it comes to LA traffic.



pkondz said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours



b. 3 hours



pkondz said:


> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.



B.  Closest restaurant to the hotel.



pkondz said:


> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'



c.  Silly Symphony Swings



pkondz said:


> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR



b.  TSMM



pkondz said:


> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament



d.  Ornament



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



Sending PM.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Chocolate-covered brussels sprouts!



Love it!!!!!


----------



## vamassey1

I hope you enjoyed your trip to the World. I look forward to another report.



pkondz said:


> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?


Nope no idea without googling.




pkondz said:


> What kind of breakfast place doesn't
> have orange juice???



Doesn't sound right at all.



pkondz said:


> and a .... Coke... for breakfast...
> for me. Gross.



I can do Diet Coke for breakfast with no problem.



pkondz said:


> Rides are awaiting, people!



My thoughts when entering the park.



pkondz said:


> Harry Potter land.
> That's what it's called.



Never been but I call it that too.



pkondz said:


> The plan was:
> Rides first.
> Look around later.



Good plan.



pkondz said:


> Well... we did, but they aren't unlimited.
> The pass allows you access to the front
> of the line _once_ for each ride.
> So if you want to ride something twice,
> then you have to stand in line at least once.
> 
> Capiche?



Good information.



pkondz said:


> We no sooner took off
> when the video projection stopped running.
> We came to an abrupt halt and sat there
> for a short while.
> Probably not much more than 30 seconds,
> but long enough for me to wonder
> how we were going to get _down._



That stinks.



pkondz said:


> I was very glad we still had
> our "fast pass" for this ride.
> A do-over was definitely in order.



Good backup.



pkondz said:


> Okay, so maybe he's a bit more unnerving
> than an emu.



Yes it is.



pkondz said:


> Yes, the frozen one is the
> better of the two.



I think I would like the frozen better too.



pkondz said:


> After the show, we weren't allowed to leave.
> Well... _I _wasn't allowed to.
> Not until Kay got to pet
> some of the stars of the show.



Of course. I'm glad she got some one on one time.



pkondz said:


> Getting old sucks. Hard.



Yes it does!



pkondz said:


> This time there were no interruptions.
> _Much_ better!
> Enjoyed the ride and it made more sense now.
> I did, however, feel a bit queasy on it.
> So if you're prone to motion sickness.
> You've been warned.



I don't think I could do this ride.





pkondz said:


> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do.



I think they're spying on the restaurant to see who's in there.



pkondz said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours


B 3




pkondz said:


> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.



B Closest restaurant to the hotel



pkondz said:


> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'



B Mickey's fun wheel





pkondz said:


> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR



b TSMM



pkondz said:


> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament



d ornament



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?



I did. I sent the pm


----------



## franandaj

Well I hope you're back home or at least on your way today. I would hate for you to get caught up in the travel craziness that takes place around American Thanksgiving!

I can't wait to hear all about the fabulous time you had and all the friends you met up with!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

pkondz said:


> *In a Hot Dense State*
> 
> 
> *Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal? *


Bare Naked Ladies & the current theory of the origin of the Universe
And how those two things relate to Universal of course.
It all started with a big…




pkondz said:


> *It was a dark and stormy night. *


Making your bid for the Bulwer-Lytton Awards?




pkondz said:


> *Well, I don't think it was stormy,
> but it was probably dark.
> Unless it was a full moon,
> then it wasn't all that dark. *











pkondz said:


> *I don't think the sun was up. *


Naaaa….
It lands in Arizona every evening.
You can look it up for yourself.




pkondz said:


> *I grabbed a Chai Latte for Kay,
> (I don't remember what she wanted,
> but they didn't have that either.
> And... she hated it.)
> and a .... Coke... for breakfast...
> for me. Gross. *


Well…
Still better than wolfing down a bag on Funyuns in three bites and chasing that by shot-gunning a PBR




pkondz said:


> *Hmmm...
> Would the invention of the internet
> qualify as better than sliced bread? *


It’s more akin to the invention of the printing press in terms of its cultural effect.
But sliced bread did completely rearrange how we eat and where we buy most of our food.
So it ain’t what I’d call insignificant.




pkondz said:


> *So I'll stick with the sliced bread.
> Maybe lightly toasted.
> With a big gob of jam on top. *


Rye toast for me please.
In the form of a grilled-cheese if possible.
Or maybe as part of a Rubin.  Yeah, that would be really good right now.




pkondz said:


> *I think I'm hungry. *


I know I am…
Thanks for that.




pkondz said:


> *Where was I? *


Standing in a hotel parking lot having just slammed the boot lid on your baggage.




pkondz said:


> * (I mean other than standing
> in front of the fridge,
> looking for a jar of jam.) *


No, that’s where you are now, I mean back in the story.




pkondz said:


> *This whole chapter
> and the ones that follow
> are all gonna be a bit of a crap shoot. *


So long as it’s not Russian Roulette…
works for me.




pkondz said:


> *You were warned. *


Doesn’t mean I was paying attention though.
Now, does it?




pkondz said:


> *Harry Potter land.
> That's what it's called. *


Better than being in a Potters Field.




pkondz said:


> *At least that's what I call it.
> So much shorter than typing out
> The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. *


Or go with the acronym
Those things are all the rage on those new-fangled surgically attached cell-phone thingies.




pkondz said:


> *This is not the first time
> one of my "shortcuts"
> has resulted in a "longcut". *


While riding a motorcycle, this could be a good thing (assuming it’s not inclement)
When doing any type of work however…




pkondz said:


> *you know what?
> If you can't keep up, then... too bad!
> No more acronym translations! *


WFM…




pkondz said:


> *The pass allows you access to the front
> of the line once for each ride.
> So if you want to ride something twice,
> then you have to stand in line at least once.
> 
> Capiche? *


Capiche…
And remember, always take the cannolis.




pkondz said:


> *but if the goal is to ride everything once...
> Then rope drop is sufficient. *


Capiche…




pkondz said:


> *We no sooner took off
> when the video projection stopped running.
> We came to an abrupt halt and sat there
> for a short while. *


Drat…
My darts lied to me.
That’s what I get for trusting inanimate objects.

But then again, trusting animate objects that are known for their tendencies toward purposeful obfuscation is not a much more reliable scheme either, so what’cha gonn’a do. 




pkondz said:


> *The theming here, as in all of HPL
> is really top notch.
> On par with Disney.
> 
> (Gasp!) *


They have upped their game considerable.




pkondz said:


> *Apparently, we're all jerks. *


That’s what she said…




pkondz said:


> *All you do is... bow...
> and then you can approach and...
> 
> MY EYE! MY EYE!!!! OH MY GOD, MY EYE!!!!!! *


Well that escalated quickly…

Apparently he’s also an excellent judge of character.




pkondz said:


> *The ride itself is a pretty tame
> little coaster. *


Which is why I figured you’d skipped it.
That’s two shots right in the Lumber Yard.




pkondz said:


> *Coincidentally, that ride was the longest
> we stood in line all day.
> Go figure. *


Actually, I’m not surprised.
The kiddie coasters tend to be like that as parents go out of their way to get the little ones on something that their height and experiences can handle.  It’s been a long-long time since I’ve had to take similar actions, but I have done such.




pkondz said:


> *Yes, the frozen one is the
> better of the two.
> 
> IMHO. *


So much for the no more acronyms mandate.
Good information, none the less.




pkondz said:


> *And I'm never wrong. *


Except when you are.




pkondz said:


> *And... Kay is not a fan of getting wet.
> 
> And you can on this ride.
> Not Kali wet... but... *


Not a fan of it myself.
Except when that is the specific goal as when we took a trip that included Universal way back in 2013 (One of several adventures that I never got around to writing about.   Or did I?)

And I’ve still never ridden Kali, by the way




pkondz said:


> *Revenge of the Mummy was next.
> We rode that and laughed our heads off.
> Fun ride! *


That was our take as well (assuming that it’s the same configuration on both coasts).
The seats were a smidge uncomfortable but the coaster was fun. 
(and I’m partial to “mine-train” type coasters).




pkondz said:


> *We didn't have to wait long
> and we got excellent seats;
> 2nd row, center. *


I imagine the young’en was particularly pleased with that arrangement.




pkondz said:


> *Everyone knows where Springfield is, right? *


Not too far from North Haverbrook.
You know, that other place with one of those monorails. 




pkondz said:


> *We entered Krusty's and ordered up some grub. *


Krusty Grubs…
Mmmmmm.




pkondz said:


> *Oh... shoot.
> Beach's closed.
> 
> Oh, it's probably just something silly.
> I'm sure we can go in. *


You’re going to need a bigger tram…




pkondz said:


> *I mean... how bad can your special effects be? *


So, it’s on par with the Disco Yeti, then?
(of course, they didn’t purposely set out for that to be non-functional) 




pkondz said:


> *We passed from Amity to Whoville.
> Jim Carrey was not in evidence however. *


Just as well…
Much prefer the 1966 version, myself.
It’s ain’t the holidays until after I hear Boris Karloff tell the story.




pkondz said:


> *Whatever.
> I think it has something to do
> with this cozy looking motel. *


I hear that they have issues with the showers in that place.




pkondz said:


> *We rounded a corner and...
> Ever see the movie
> War of the Worlds
> with Tom Cruise? *


Nope.
I’ve listened to the Mercury Theater’s radio broadcast, though.
Several times…

I’m also old enough 
(and just geeky enough) 
to have had a copy of Jeff Wayne’s version of the story as well.




pkondz said:


> *Getting old sucks. Hard. *


It certainly ain’t for sissies.




pkondz said:


> *Whelp...
> Let's go ride Forbidden Journey again! *


WFM…

Oh wait, not supposed to be using acronyms anymore.
Sorry about the minor breach of etiquette, there.




pkondz said:


> *Funny looking willow tree... *


It’s a whomper all right.




pkondz said:


> *This time, I decided to sneak
> my camera on the ride.
> I wouldn't use it during,
> but... the queue was fair game. *


At’a boy!
We don’t need no stinkin’ rules.




pkondz said:


> *Hi Dumbledore!
> Sorry you got changed
> into a newt at the end
> of the books! *


Well, he got better…
Wait, wrong movie again.

Good thing too, cause they might have tried to make a bridge out of him in that one.
(It would’a been a fair cop, though.)




pkondz said:


> *Oh, dear. Did I just ruin it for you? *


Only if you tell me that the Tardis was destroyed by a proton torpedo fired from the parapets of Barad-dûr while the doc was attempting to beat 12 parsecs on the Kessel Run.

Then I might be just the tiniest bit perturbed.




pkondz said:


> *One last photo of the Grumpy Hat *


The Universal equivalent of Mickey Ears?




pkondz said:


> *A secret entrance opened and we went into another room
> where a sorceress descended a set of stairs
> and picked out a young lady to see about
> getting an appropriate wand for her.
> (No. Not Kay.) *


Too bad…
I know that they’re going to pick one of younger young’ens, but that would have been a nice little B/D extra for our heroine.  




pkondz said:


> *I believe there are 13 different
> types of wands. *


If there’s a limited number on offer, that the limited number Id have chosen.
(it’s also a lucky number in our household, but that’s not a particularly relevant detail, to be honest)




pkondz said:


> *Kay purchased an interactive one.
> Took a while to find just the right one. *


No…
It found her.
That’s how this stuff works, ya’ know.




pkondz said:


> *You stand in a marked spot,
> wave your wand in a specific way
> (Each location has a different gesture
> and it usually takes several attempts
> to get it right)
> and "magic" happens. *


That’s actually kind’a cool if you’ve got the time to play with it.
(The real trick would be if it still worked on store windows back in Winnipeg.)




pkondz said:


> *Guess what we got! Guess! *


Just stay away from the Ogre Boogies.
Nasty stuff, that.




pkondz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do. *


Having had just about enough, Mel sent the rest of the kitchen staff out to search the rest of the restaurants in the area to determine once and for all just what these “grits” are that Flo is forever telling him to kiss.  



pkondz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen the real thing in Paris.
> Where are the vanes??? *


Kind’a hard to do any millin’ without those.
My best guess, one of the dragons ripped them down.




pkondz said:


> *I'm sure LA rush hour traffic
> isn't as bad as I've been told.
> People exaggerate, you know?? *


Nooooo…
Do tell.




pkondz said:


> *Questions next round: *


hold on, let me get the dart board back out.


And the fates say…

1. a. 2 hours
2. a. Shake Shack
3. d. California Screamin'
4. c. HM
5. d. Ornament





pkondz said:


> *Bonus: Did you see it? *


PM to be sent later on this evening…


----------



## cindianne320

*I'm back and all caught up! Seeing the baby capybara was amazing! So glad Kay got to experience that!

Universal/Big bang theory?

1. B. 3 Hours
2. Shake Shack
3. D.
4. B
5. D.*

*Hope you had fun at Disney! I'd say Happy Thanksgiving but you already celebrated that a month ago!




*


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?
> (I don't care if you get it right or not,
> just if you had to Google or got it.)


I was singing the song but couldn't place it so I did google it and went DUH I should have gotten that as I do listen to the Barenaked Ladies on my MP3 player and that is one of the songs that I have.



pkondz said:


> It was a dark and stormy night.


I don't think Snoopy and the gang hang out at Universal do they?



pkondz said:


> Hmmm...
> Would the invention of the internet
> qualify as better than sliced bread?
> What about cell phones?


I don't about the big hype about sliced bread as me and the bread machine make bread all the time and I have to slice it myself.



pkondz said:


> We exited the tour,
> and entered the Simpson's ride.


I wish I had skipped this one in Florida as it does toss you around quite a bit so you were smart to skip it.



pkondz said:


> Guess what we got! Guess!
> Your guess is as good as mine!
> I have no idea!
> I know we each got... something.
> And that's all I can remember.


I think that you got some type of fudge because the candied apples would have been too much to eat while walking along.






We came across a tragic scene.
These two cooks were locked
out of their restaurant.
The patrons inside all died of starvation.
Tragic.
Come up with your own story
about that photo.
Bonus points if you do.[/QUOTE]
I think that they were trying to hide from the papparazi that I can see in the reflection of the window.  It is the old adage if were don't look they can't see us


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 
> 1. How long does it take to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> Ah you stayed at the Annabella - we stayed there our first visit to Disney and loved it - sad that it is gone now.
> 
> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> I pick this answer because you said you didn't take notes so you probably don't even remember either.
> 
> Most of the following day's events have been documented... in _two_ other TRs! So.... any more questions
> would give a certain pair of ladies an unfair advantage.
> 
> However, Kay and I _were_ alone for a little bit.
> 
> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> d. California Screamin'
> Because I think that you are still protecting your tender old back
> 
> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> b. TSMM
> 
> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> c. Mug
> Because that is what I bought for my friend when I went - had to get her one of the Starbucks Disneyland mugs.
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.


PM sent


----------



## pkondz

*Well, hi there! 

Got back yesterday afternoon. 
Exhausted. But happy. 

I haven't read a single thing... anywhere!
Won't today, either.
Tooooo busy.
Probably start catching up tomorrow.

But... to my American friends..
*


----------



## Thumper_Man

Well I would wish you a Happy Thanksgiving, but being you don't celebrate Thanksgiving on this day, I will wish everyone else in the USA one.


----------



## Thumper_Man

I still need to reply to your last comment to me.  Been a busy time. Lady H and I went on our Breeders Cup/Disneyland Trip.  Then we got back I worked a week then took off hunting so I've been off another week. Today is the first day I've sat down to a computer since. Well after working for the week.  Hoping to catch up on this TR as well.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

I'm finally getting a chance to reply. Looks like you had a good trip to Orlando and had some great Dis-meets.



pkondz said:


> Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?
> (I don't care if you get it right or not,
> just if you had to Google or got it.)


Although there have been several comments on this already, I can honestly say I didn't Google it.
I know it's a line from the theme song to Big Bang Theory (one of the few shows I watch consistently every week). The Universal connection? Could be the big bang/universe creation idea. But I suspect the TV show Big Bang Theory is filmed at Universal Studios. (The actual working film studio, not the theme park)



pkondz said:


> I grabbed a Chai Latte for Kay,
> (I don't remember what she wanted,
> but they didn't have that either.
> And... she hated it.)
> and a .... Coke... for breakfast...
> for me. Gross.


Too bad...I like Chai Latte but I guess they can mess it up, like anything else. As for Coke, while I do prefer Pepsi, I wouldn't turn down a Coke, but not for breakfast.



pkondz said:


> Well... it was a bit of a disappointment
> for at least another 15-20 seconds.
> Which doesn't sound like a lot,
> but when the ride is only 4 minutes long
> to begin with...


That's what she said....



pkondz said:


> The ride was good, but I never re-captured
> that feeling of awe and delight.
> 
> I was very glad we still had
> our "fast pass" for this ride.
> A do-over was definitely in order.


I can see how that would dampen the experience. The first bit of the ride - especially Forbidden Journey - sets up what you're about to do and why.



pkondz said:


> Yes, the frozen one is the
> better of the two.
> 
> IMHO.
> 
> And I'm never wrong.


Agreed, frozen is best.

And I'm never wrong either. One I thought I was wrong, but I was actually right, I just made a mistake. So there, never wrong.



pkondz said:


> We rounded a corner and...
> Ever see the movie
> War of the Worlds
> with Tom Cruise?


I've seen the movie. I wonder if the airplane parts are recycled from the TV show Lost? Maybe the dates don't line up.



pkondz said:


> Guess what we got! Guess!
> Your guess is as good as mine!
> I have no idea!
> I know we each got... something.
> And that's all I can remember.


You had mint chocolate fudge. At least that's what I would have, and as stated I am never wrong. So you must have had that.



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 
> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours
> 
> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.
> 
> Most of the following day's
> events have been documented...
> in _two_ other TRs!
> So.... any more questions
> would give a certain pair
> of ladies an unfair advantage.
> 
> However, Kay and I _were_ alone
> for a little bit.
> 
> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'
> 
> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR
> 
> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.


1. b
2. b
3. c
4. c
5. d

PM on the way


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Big Bang Theory? Didn't Google. (This time!)







DonnaBeeGood said:


> I love frozen Butterbeer! Won't even share it with DD20!



*Nor will I... ever again.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Awwww, fond memories



*Not so much for me.
I only saw a handful.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Well, must not have been horrible, you would have remembered that for sure!



*You're probably right!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> I suspect that Ryan Reynolds was eating lunch inside, and they were _very_ concerned that he might be lonely or sad....



*
Very concerned.

*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Really? I thought that Minion Mayhem was very cute - kind of like the Simpson's ride but with Gru and the gang.



*I'll never know.
Or at least,
not until I go back.
(If ever.)*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> b
> 
> b
> 
> d
> 
> c
> 
> c



*All noted!
Got your PM, too!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Have a great trip!



*Thanks! I did!*


----------



## pkondz

DISNEYMOON10121991 said:


> I've been enjoying your TR with Kay.



*Well, hi there!
Long time no see!

 to the TR, Shelly!*



DISNEYMOON10121991 said:


> You have done so many fun and cool things so far!





*More to come!*



DISNEYMOON10121991 said:


> Came in too late for contest, which I would suck at anyways.



*Or maybe you'd rock it
and just don't want
to embarrass everyone else?

Yeah. That's it.*



DISNEYMOON10121991 said:


> I'll switch the quote to "Can't LOSE, it you don't play" That's me.



*But... but...

There's chocolate!*



DISNEYMOON10121991 said:


> Just wanted to take the time before you leave on ANOTHER Disney trip (jealous am I?) to wish you Lots of fun, good times and all around wonderful trip!!



*Thanks Shelly!
Had a great time! *



DISNEYMOON10121991 said:


> Do I need to remind you that a trip report will be expected.



*Nope!
Got notes. *



DISNEYMOON10121991 said:


> I want you to know I DO appreciate them (I need to show you better though) and you put a lot of work in to them -Thanks!



*You just showed me. 
Thank you!*



DISNEYMOON10121991 said:


> FYI, if you tell me you don't like doing TRs.....Then you should just stay HOME! Just kidding





*You'll note, that I am still traveling. *


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> Those were great photos, thank you!



*You're welcome!
Glad you (all) liked them!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> The kids are going to love Universe(al).




*They will!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> I"m a HUGE Naked Lady Bears fan. In fact, we're seeing them in concert on Wednesday night!



*Nice!
I think they're coming here too, soon.
Not sure when, or if tickets
are still available.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> My story about the photo: the two chefs are spies and checking out why everyone is that this restaurant instead of theirs.



*Perfectly reasonable.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> 1. How long does it take to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> 
> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> 
> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> d. California Screamin'
> 
> 4. Which ride do we go on more than two times.
> c. HM
> 
> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle? (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> b. T-shirt



*All noted!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Bonus: Did you see it? PM on the way!



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

rndmr2 said:


> Looks like you had a fun day at Universal.



*We did!
But had had enough
by the end of it!*



rndmr2 said:


> --- I Googled but was unsuccessful in finding a connection, but I do know that the title is part of the first line of the lyrics for the Big Bang Theory theme song. Not sure if that's what you were looking for or not.







rndmr2 said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours
> ----------------------------2 hours
> 
> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.
> --------------------------------Shake Shack
> 
> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'
> -----------------------------California Screamin'
> 
> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR
> ---------------------------------Gotta be HM
> 
> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament
> ----------------------------T-short



*All noted!*



rndmr2 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.
> ---------------------------------------PM Sent



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Ahh, speaking my language. I am fabulous at making short stories long.



*I believe you when you say
you're fabulous.*





Tracy161 said:


> WHAT!??!? Blasphemy!



*<whips self with a wet noodle.>*



Tracy161 said:


> Why was it so laughable?!



*It combines the best parts of 
ITTBAB, EE and RNRC.*



Tracy161 said:


> Sure do...



*Tragic.*



Tracy161 said:


> Uh oh... this little green face bears a striking resemblance to... well, me. Sounds like a double dose of motion sickness meds for me on that one!




*Was thinking of you
when I wrote that.*



Tracy161 said:


> Have a WONDERFUL trip!!!!!!!!!!



*Thanks! I did!*



Tracy161 said:


> I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear all about it!



*It'll be a bit.
First have to finish this one,
then write my road trip one.
And then get to it.*



Tracy161 said:


> Also, can't wait for one of our trips to finally coincide.



*Hopefully some day!!*


----------



## pkondz

afwdwfan said:


> Well there's a song... The whole universe was in a hot dense state...
> 
> But I don't know what that has to do with Universal
> 
> Other than the word universe is in the song.



*Just the word Universe.
See? My contests are easy!*



afwdwfan said:


> There's about to be a big bang in my head trying to reason this one out.
> 
> OK, moving on.



*You created a whole universe
in your head?*





afwdwfan said:


> Starbucks???



*Actually, I think you can
get that there.
Bottled.*



afwdwfan said:


> I will say yes. Not that life revolves around those 2 things, but lets reason it out. I, for one, think sliced bread is overrated. You can eat bread that isn't sliced. You can still break it and make a sandwich. Or you can still use a knife and slice your own bread. So really, is it that spectacular of an invention?



*So slicing not so great,
but the bread part is.

You can't eat your phone.*



afwdwfan said:


> Got it! And I got the pass too. At Orlando anyway.



*I think we had similar
thoughts on it too.*



afwdwfan said:


> That actually looks rather tame...



*It wasn't insane...
but it wasn't great, either.*



afwdwfan said:


> I've always complained about those stupid screens ruining their rides for me. I'm glad they've finally started to listen!!!



*It's all because of you!!*



afwdwfan said:


> I'm honestly surprised that they didn't give you a pass or a re-ride when you got off since it was mired with technological issues. Did anyone say anything to a TM? Did they even know there was a problem with it?



*Huh... You know, I kinda thought they might,
but already knew I'd only ride it one more time,
so... *



afwdwfan said:


> I'd say they're pretty close in intensity, although I'd actually give Barnstormer the theming nod because it continues the theming all the way through the queue and the ride.



*Then it's what I thought. *



afwdwfan said:


> I don't get it...



*I think because a lot of kids
love HP, but don't meet
the height requirement
for the good ride?*



afwdwfan said:


> I like it! I was excited for that ride and just felt a little bit disappointed in it. I think for one thing it really mirrors Spiderman too closely, but I think you really explained it with that last line.



*It was just... too much?
"More! More! Make it even more intense!"*



afwdwfan said:


> I knew it!







afwdwfan said:


> And here I am still bummed that we lost this ride in Orlando for Diagon Alley.



*Diagon Alley > plastic shark.*



afwdwfan said:


> Looks like a great attraction! How long did it last?



*I didn't time it,
but it was around an hour long.*



afwdwfan said:


> I hear ya. I know we've shared bad back stories several times. Threw mine out yesterday. Bet you can't guess what I was doing when it happened.



*Oh crap. Sorry to hear that.
How's it now?

And.... bending to pick up a kid's toy?*



afwdwfan said:


> I'm sure it is the same on that is in Orlando. And frankly, it needed some work probably 10 years ago.



*Yup.
I'll give it a pass, next time.
(If there is one.)*



afwdwfan said:


> See!!!! It's those damn screen sequences on the broom! They were trying to help you out on that first ride by skipping that part!



*
Okay! Okay!*



afwdwfan said:


> I'm going with the "or not." If it was really, really good, you'd remember it.



*Hmm... 
Donna said the opposite.
I think I'd remember if it
was really bad
or really good.*



afwdwfan said:


> One of them is from Mel's which means they're clearly there to scout the competition.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. Did I say scout? What I really meant to say is that they're watching to see the aftermath from the Coscto size container of Ex-lax that they sabotaged the food with in order to drum up more business over at Mel's.



* Good plan, but...
maybe don't let 'em in too soon.*



afwdwfan said:


> I wouldn't know. I specifically did all I could to avoid it.



*I... didn't.*



afwdwfan said:


> B
> 
> B
> 
> D
> 
> C
> 
> C



*All noted!*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *You're welcome!
> Glad you (all) liked them!*



That was my Big Bang Theory tie in to your latest title. Maybe I was too cryptic? Anyway, the BNL concert the other week was incredible! They're so great. If you get the chance to see them, please go. We laughed so hard, and they're so talented.


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Okay, so I have not been on all week. Need to get my schoolwork in order before I leave. On the plus I leave on Thursday!



*Hope you're having a grand time!*



Kiotzu said:


> You're telling me!



*I did! I just did!*



Kiotzu said:


> I've flown probably 150 times in my life and never been on one.



*150 times!
Holy crap!

Why so many?*



Kiotzu said:


> Very 2-3 Configs on planes as well which is cool.



*That's true.
Now been on one... twice!*



Kiotzu said:


> Third Times a charm



*What's 150?*



Kiotzu said:


> It only works until the owner parks behind you so you are trapped and you have to wait until he leaves the next day to go back and get your car. :/



*Ah!*



Kiotzu said:


> You remind of a young Archie Andrews, so yes I will go with yes.



*Wait... what???
I remind you of a young Archie????*


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> I read it but I am at work so quoting isn't quite working for me. It's a hit or miss thing.



*No worries. Totally get it!*



Kiotzu said:


> It looks like you had a great time.







Kiotzu said:


> Last time I went to Universal Hary Potter wasn't open yet.



*Time for a redo!*



Kiotzu said:


> I also am surprised when people don't like the Jurrasic Park ride, it's one of my favourites.



*Didn't not like it.
But... Kay was more concerned
about getting wet. *



Kiotzu said:


> *1. c
> 
> 2. b
> 
> 3. d
> 
> 4. D
> 
> 5. c*



*All noted!*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Have so much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*I did! Thanks!*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Aww man, I should have been able to get this one without Googling! My mom and I sing this as a duet in parts.



*I usually sing that
one line out loud.*



MeghanEmily said:


> And this is different how...??



*Notes!
Accuracy!
Non-off-the-cuffedness!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Yep. Or HPW (Harry Potter World) (...oh, shoot. Now I'm doing it, too!)



*Addictive, isn't it?*



MeghanEmily said:


> (This seems to be the closest emoji I can find for the "ba dum *tssssk*" effect...



*Allow me...*








MeghanEmily said:


> Ugggh! Oh no! Way to put a damper on things! This is a really cool ride and super immersive, but not when it starts like this.



*Nope.
Not the best way
to start off.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Yep! Hate to admit it, but it's true. Other than New Fantasyland and Pandora, I find it's almost better than most of Disney's theming.



*It really is impressive, no?
And...

I can now see what people
have been saying about Pandora!*



MeghanEmily said:


> I know some of that is just age/technological breakthroughs, etc. But still.



*But still... *



MeghanEmily said:


> Aww man! The shade he's giving is real...







MeghanEmily said:


> But seriously, though. Way to pull a Malfoy here!




*Too bad I'm not giving out
random bonus points!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Yep. 100%.



*Glad you think I'm 100% right.*



MeghanEmily said:


> I love this ride. At least the one in Orlando. But we got far wetter than I ever have on Kali the last time we rode. Fluke timing, I think.



*I think so.
We didn't get very wet.
Then again... we ducked a lot.*



MeghanEmily said:


> I _think_ so, too.



*And since you think (100%) that 
I'm always right....

Done.
It was live.*



MeghanEmily said:


> The horror! I'm so glad you escaped with your lives!



*Do not underestimate
the lethality
of a plastic shark.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Somebody did ruin it for me. Just as I was a couple of chapters from finding out, myself. I was in the process of reading when someone went, "Isn't that the book where *Dumbledore gets changed into a stink bug*?!?"  Yep.



*Oh for...
that's just wrong! *



MeghanEmily said:


> Yep! My mom can do roller coasters no problem, but this one got to her a bit. And got to me more than a bit.



*I don't have a problem with coasters either.
Dunno.*



MeghanEmily said:


> It seems that they try their best to pick someone who's as close to 11 as possible...which was why it was a little demeaning when I got picked at the age of 17. But I didn't care because my friggin' wand chose me, man!!



*Take it as a complement.
You'll appreciate it later!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Hmmm...they were both madly in love with the hostess...it was interfering with their work...so the manager kicked them both out and locked the door until they could sort out their differences or one killed the other. The patrons are still drinking soda refills and waiting for their meals.



*The new Hunger Games.*



MeghanEmily said:


> 1. a
> 2. b
> 3. c
> 4. a
> 5. d



*All noted!
Got your PM, too!*


----------



## pkondz

Mac Brew said:


> Hi Pkondz



*Hey, Mac!*



Mac Brew said:


> At the time of writing this you will be in Walt Disney world enjoying yourself.



*I was! *



Mac Brew said:


> I asume when you get around to reading this you will have returned from your trip full of happy memories from your latest stay in the world.







Mac Brew said:


> It sure looked like you and Kay managed to cram a full intinary into your one day at the universal studios.



*We did!
It was a very full day,
but a very fun one, too!*



Mac Brew said:


> The tram ride looked like a good one to make a must do if you are there.



*It definitely is!
I wanted to try everything,
but that one especially
(as well as HPL)
is not to be missed.*



Mac Brew said:


> Your photos of the park were good as usual nice to see a different park photos so you can compare between the two ( Orlando and Los Angeles ) .



*Thanks!*



Mac Brew said:


> I will have to forgo a bonus point for the title as I don't have a clue what In a hot dense state has to do with universal.



*Nope.
You get the points
just for mentioning
if you get it or not.
Not whether or not
you actually do.*



Mac Brew said:


> The two chef's were making sure that their secret sandwich recipes had not been copied by their rival sandwich restaurant



*Rivalry getting intense.*



Mac Brew said:


> Hello Again Pkondz
> Here are my guesses ( answers )to your latest questions
> 1:- A it takes two hours
> 2:- C you don't eat you are still full
> 3:- D California Screaming.
> 4:- C H M
> 5:- D Ornament.



*All noted!*



Mac Brew said:


> I pm;ed a measage I think I seen it.



*Got it!*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> *Allow me...*



Much better!! I forgot about your proclivity for finding the right emojis. 



pkondz said:


> *Too bad I'm not giving out
> random bonus points!*



Any time you feel like starting, I'll happily accept. 



pkondz said:


> Oh for...
> that's just wrong!



Yep. Devastating. It's a long book and serious investment of your time and emotions, just to have it ruined with _the_ spoiler to end all spoilers.


----------



## pkondz

cinderkelly said:


> Just wanted to say how awesome it was getting to see you last night!



*It was great meeting you too!
Too short, though!
Next time has to be longer! *



cinderkelly said:


> Hope the rest of your time here is wonderful and thanks again for all the goodies! ( I owe you now )



*You don't owe me anything.
It was my pleasure!*


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> Without googling: In a hot dense state referring to universal the park? no clue



*Didn't have to know it 
to score it!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> The universe in general? isn't that the beginning of TBBT theme song? "Our whole universe was in a hot dense state, but nearly forty million years ago expansion started- lol LOVE TBBT!!!!







Mrs T 2009 said:


> The two cooks locked out?? Probably because they went to go find better food somewhere else and were met with angry customers who locked them out. that's as good of an idea I have at the moment.




*I like it!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> 1. b. 3 hours
> 
> 2. a. Shake Shack
> 
> 3. c. Silly Symphony Swings
> 
> 4. b. TSMM
> 
> 5. c. Mug



*All noted!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> YES! PM'd you!



*Got it!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> WAAHHHHH!!!!!! I wish I was back in Disney World right now. my 2.5 days was NOT enough time. Plus, it's so cold back here in NE Ohio



*I know how you feel!
I landed to snow on the ground,
and thought:
"Why do I live here????"*


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry, I had no idea. Google to the rescue.



*That's what it's for. *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That seems utterly ridiculous.



*It had coffee.... so why not OJ? *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Bleh. Same here. Even at a restaurant that serves breakfast all day, it feels weird to order a Coke with it.



*You'll perhaps recall what I ordered
at Iron Rooster?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I like the priorities here.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> So it's the same as every other chapter, then.



*Hey!!

Well... yeah.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's what I always call it, too! Way too many syllables.



*
Ain't got time for that.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wait, what does ETA stand for??



*Nope!
I said no more explanations.

But... just for you...
(Edited To Add)*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Got it. This is good to know, since we basically promised my daughter we'd take her to Harry Potter Land as a reward for going through her surgery.



*Good reward!
Florida one, I presume?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> A previous update was better in this regard.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> That sounds really annoying.



*It wasn't too bad.
The lockers are already inside the castle
so it's almost like part of the queue.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Gotta hand it to you for the trip-planning strategy. Definitely paying off.



*It did, but wasn't crucial...
Except for that one ride.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I've heard that quite a bit. It certainly looks terrific.




*They've really done an impressive job with it.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Also good to know.



*Yup.
I'm sure you'll ride it once.

And that's all you'll need.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If I'm wrong...and I'm never wrong...they're headed directly into the Fire Swamp.



*See?
Some people are just
always right.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Why would you do that? Like Kay would waste her time with animals.



*So many other things to do!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm shocked! Good thing I was sitting down when I read that.



*Sorry about that.
Shoulda warned you, there.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> "Look at that! You can see the four states that border Springfield: Ohio, Nevada, Maine and Kentucky." -- Ned Flanders







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds awesome!



*King Kong especially.
I'd ride it again just for that.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Go for it! I'm going to go get something out of the car, but I'll be right behind you.



*Again with my behind!

Sheesh, dude!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Is your breath named Norman?



*Only when it's stormin' outside.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's where they put the people who get their tickets on Groupon.





*Have you heard about
British Airways new
"walk of shame"?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I remember that part.



*It was pretty cool seeing it.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And we appreciate it! Looks cool.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> He got better, though.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm kind of hit-or-miss with motion sickness. So...here's hoping.



*Well...
It was good enough a ride
or not bad enough of one,
that I'd do it again.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And why would any kid want a non-interactive wand?



*I think for the wee ones 
who wouldn't know about 
the interactive part,
or if you were collecting
all 13?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds cool. I'm sure my kids would make me hunt each and every one of them down.



*I don't think there were that many.
Maybe 10?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Chocolate-covered brussels sprouts!










Captain_Oblivious said:


> Obviously, the kitchen was taken over by rats. One of the rats had a special ability as a master chef, and somehow managed to be-friend a busboy, who gave him free reign of the kitchen. Oddly enough, the rat's food was better than the previous chef, who here finds himself locked out while even the critics praise the new cuisine.



*They should make a movie out of that!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, sure. I once saw a movie with a bus that could go as fast as it wanted--there was literally no one else on the freeway. Right in LA.



*Bus lanes.
Those are empty.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> (gulp) 3 hours.
> 
> Well, you've had burgers a couple days in a row now, so I'll go with the closest place to the hotel.
> 
> Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death
> 
> This is a toss-up, which means I'll guess wrong. BTMRR.
> 
> T-shirt



*All noted!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> PM incoming...



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well not exactly sure what it has to do with Universal....unless you think the words go..."Our whole Universal was in a Hot Dense State,
> Then nearly fourteen billion years ago expansion started, wait
> The earth began to cool, the autotrophs began to drool
> Neanderthals developed tools
> We built a wall (we built the pyramids)
> Math, science, history, unraveling the mysteries
> That all started with the big bang! Hey!"



*Hey!*



franandaj said:


> I had to google to get the rest of the lyrics past the first one. Big Bang Theory is filmed at Warner Bros. It's right down the street from Universal...fun tour! Oh, then I guess you didn't to everything that LA had to offer!



* 
No, I guess I didn't!

I had planned (at your suggestion)
to do that tour, too.
But there just wasn't enough time.*



franandaj said:


> A coffee place?



*Oh, shush you.*





franandaj said:


> Me, not a big fan of coke, coffee works for me for breakfast, or at least to stave off my hunger for a couple hours.



*I'm pretty sure I tossed
most of it.*



franandaj said:


> I think it's all in context. I thought I would google it and see what came up.
> 
> _As for the first documented reference to the exact phrase, this is thought to be in a 1952 interview where the famous comedian Red Skelton “advised” the Salisbury (Maryland) Times to “not worry about television. It’s the greatest thing since sliced bread.”_
> I believe that the Internet could also be categorized that way, or maybe it would be: It's the greatest thing since Television....



*Hmmm.... Red Skelton...
He was very quick, and very witty.

Perhaps we've been misquoting 
all this time?*



franandaj said:


> I know others have already said this, but how does that differ from your other TRs or bonus features?



*You're all ganging up on me!!!!!!*



franandaj said:


> Yes, so you might as well have done that to save you some time.



*Perhaps I was trying to 
spend more time with ya'll?*



franandaj said:


> Huh. I did not know that!



*I keep telling you!
My TRs are educational.
But all I get is people
ganging up on me!!!

Life is not fair!*



franandaj said:


> Maybe I was looking too...



*I know you were.
I caught you looking.

But Mark looked longer.*



franandaj said:


> That's what I found when I rode it in Florida. I stopped and even let people go past me so I could soak it all in.



*I really should have done that.
It went by far too quickly.*



franandaj said:


> I can totally see that. I don't even remember much of the ride because I was trying to keep from hurling. But I do remember the wamping willow.







franandaj said:


> I skipped the Flight of the Hippogriff and had no idea there was all that cool theming in the queue!



*Do the queue. Skip the ride.*



franandaj said:


> Cause he'll peck your eyes out with his beak!







franandaj said:


> Yeah, it's the same coaster that was there before they built HPL. I rode it then and didn't need to repeat it. Now I see that I do need to do it for the queue.



*Same coaster?
Time for a rebuild.

But... I guess for the kids,
it's pretty good.*



franandaj said:


> I will agree with that, but both were too sweet for my taste.



*Not for me!
But momma always said
I was sweet.*



franandaj said:


> Ah, the beautiful San Fernando Valley. Actually, So Cal is filled with Valleys and Mountains.....



*Yeah... about that...

Whoops! Getting ahead of myself.*



franandaj said:


> Did I ever tell you that my first job in Southern California was at Universal Studios? I was a temp and worked in the mailroom. It was only for three weeks in the summertime. That was back when the ONLY thing there was the Studio Tour. I was stuffing envelopes with flyers to mail out to companies so that they could post them in their common areas. It was advertising a *NEW* show, "The A-Team Stunt Show!"



*No! I never knew that.
Not exactly the most glamorous
job there, though.*



franandaj said:


> They tried to get me to stick around longer, but I had a commitment that was starting up at the beginning of July. We were sequestered for two weeks at Pepperdine University so that we could learn a Marching Band Field Show for this thing called the Opening Ceremonies of the XXIII Olympics.



*Should've skipped that.
You could do that any time.



(You have mentioned that before.
Still think it's really cool, too!)*



franandaj said:


> Sounds like I need to go back for a redo, it's been about 17 years since I last went to Universal Hollywood.




*It's time.*



franandaj said:


> Now that part of the tour has been there since before I worked there. I know because before I started college, my parents took our family on a week long "tour" of all the amusement parks in So Cal, and one of them we did was Universal. Back then it was groundbreaking....today, not so much.



*I remember when I saw a preview on...
I think it was Tonight Show with Carson.

I remember really wanting to go see it,
just for that.*



franandaj said:


> That ride made me really sick too! I don't even think I had vertigo then.



*I can see that. I usually don't get sick,
except for spinning rides.
Felt this one, though.*



franandaj said:


> However, it beats the alternative!



*Getting younger?*



franandaj said:


> Yeah, I remember kids with those wands at Universal in Florida. Waving them willy nilly, not caring who is near them and who they hit.



*Sounds like the voice
of experience talking here...*



franandaj said:


> I'm going to say a cupcake and the no melt Ice Cream.



*That is a distinct possibility.
I do recall looking at the no melt...

But... just don't recall.*



franandaj said:


> Well since one of them is wearing a Mel's Diner outfit, I'm going to say he was spying or trying to pick up some tips. The other guy probably just wanted to get back to work, but the guy from Mel's wouldn't let him get in the door until he spilled the French cooking secrets.



*Coercion. It's a thing.*



franandaj said:


> Do you have any idea what you are doing? If we're in the Valley and it's 5-6PM, we just stop and have dinner somewhere. We'll get home at the same time as if we left before dinner.



*Oh, sure! Now you tell me!
(Totally disregarding all your 
words of doom in your emails.)*



franandaj said:


> Before I quit my day job, I was able to swing it so that I had different hours. Instead of 8:00-4:30 like most everyone else worked, I worked 10:30-7PM. I worked about 10 miles NW of Universal. And if I left during rush hour, it took me 2 hours to get home, 3 hours once Daylight Savings ended. If I left between 6:30 and 7PM, I would be home before 8PM easy.



*Big difference!
I'll know better if/when.*



franandaj said:


> Even now (at 3PM when I reply to this), it's a two hour drive to Tiffy's (can't map to the Anabella Hotel anymore cause it's been demolished). I'm torn on my answer for the contest because I'm gonna say that your drive was at least 3 hours, but I can totally see it being four hours. Plus I don't know if you just hopped on the 101 and went through downtown (which would make the four hours totally possible) or if you drove through Burbank/Glendale to the I5 and went that way (which would be the faster of the two routes). But since you didn't have a phone with GPS how would you know that? Unless you rented the GPS from the rental car company....dilemmas, dilemmas!



* You'll see soon enough!*



franandaj said:


>



*Like that, do ya? *



franandaj said:


> Making my way back up to the top!







franandaj said:


> I'm gonna go with 4 hours....
> 
> Room Service
> 
> Mickey's Fun Wheel of Death
> 
> HM
> 
> T-shirt



*All noted!*



franandaj said:


> I have to go back and find it, but I'll probably send the PM before you get back, unless that's tonight!



*Got it!*



franandaj said:


> I hope you're having a great time!



*I did! Thanks!*


----------



## pkondz

cinderkelly said:


> The Big Bang theory was the first thing that came to mind







cinderkelly said:


> Gasp is right! Honestly I’ve never ventured over to the dark side that is Universal but from what photos and You Tube stuff I’ve seen it look pretty amazing.



*It really is!
At least, the HPL part. *



cinderkelly said:


> And this is one of the main reasons why I haven’t been yet. Not so fond of paying $200 to puke in a bush



*So you'd do it for $100?*



cinderkelly said:


> Me too!



*Pales in comparison, no?*



cinderkelly said:


> I’m watching that movie now! Still love it




*Timing is everything.
I should watch it again.*


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> I hope you are having or had a fabulous trip!



*I did! Thanks!*



QueenJen said:


> Well, of course this is obviously the preferred method of travel. I am not one of the few selected to have that kind of wealth.



*Nor I.
We should invent something.*



QueenJen said:


> On our vacation last month, we had 4 segments on Southwest - people just don't get the 'pick a seat and sit down' process. The plane cannot take off until everyone is seated and belted in. Also - how hard is it to limit your carry on items to the proper size and count?




*I don't get how some people
get their oversized bags
past the podium.*



QueenJen said:


> Let's just say, I've had enough rear ends in my face to last me a few years.





*Sorry. Just struck me as funny.

Something a proctologist might say.*



QueenJen said:


> Well....I always tell the truth.



*Ah! Then I believe you.*



QueenJen said:


> Have no idea - and as noted previously, I'm too lazy to google.



*Perfect!*



QueenJen said:


> Evidently the place you went to. haha - I'm feeling feisty with my replies today.



*Good.
More fun that way. *



QueenJen said:


> I've never really understood what is so great about sliced bread....I find unsliced bread delicious.



*Ditto!

But... see what Alison wrote ^^*



QueenJen said:


> I do enjoy the internet, however, it can suck too much of my time and I'm not even on the major social media sites.



*I hear that!
I'm working like crazy to 
catch up here.
Don't ask me how many
TRs I'm behind on!*



QueenJen said:


> Again - double edged sword - I find too many people addicted to their phones.



*I saw a scene recently on a show
that brought up that fact.
A person sits down at a table
filled with teens.
She says something indiscreet 
to her friend.
None of the others hear her.*



QueenJen said:


> Except when you are.



*Never happen.*



QueenJen said:


> Something.



*Right!*



QueenJen said:


> If you really liked it, you'd know what you got.



*Probably.
I know when I've had a 
Dole Whip Float!*



QueenJen said:


> I was initially thinking along the line of Alison (again).....so my second story is that the restaurant was shut down by the health department and they were looking in trying to figure out if they were going to be able to ever open again.



*It's because of the rats.*



QueenJen said:


> Not when it comes to LA traffic.



*Now you tell me!*



QueenJen said:


> b. 3 hours
> 
> B. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> 
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> 
> b. TSMM
> 
> d. Ornament



*All noted!*



QueenJen said:


> Sending PM.



*Got it!*



QueenJen said:


> Love it!!!!!



*No!*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> I hope you enjoyed your trip to the World. I look forward to another report.



*I did!
Report to follow...
Eventually. *



vamassey1 said:


> Nope no idea without googling.



*It's from The Big Bang Theory TV show.*



vamassey1 said:


> Doesn't sound right at all.



*Nope!*



vamassey1 said:


> I can do Diet Coke for breakfast with no problem.



*That's what Ruby does.*



vamassey1 said:


> My thoughts when entering the park.







vamassey1 said:


> Never been but I call it that too.



*Of course!
That's its name!*



vamassey1 said:


> Good information.



*I run an educational
TR here, folks.*



vamassey1 said:


> That stinks.



*It wasn't.... optimal.*



vamassey1 said:


> Yes it is.



*Hippogriphs are not
for the meek.*



vamassey1 said:


> I think I would like the frozen better too.



*Only one way to find out!*



vamassey1 said:


> Of course. I'm glad she got some one on one time.



*She loves her animals!*



vamassey1 said:


> Yes it does!



*It isn't fair!*



vamassey1 said:


> I don't think I could do this ride.



*Which is too bad.
It really is a well done ride.

I won't willingly ride Mission Space Orange,
but I'd ride this one again.*



vamassey1 said:


> I think they're spying on the restaurant to see who's in there.



*But.... spying for whom???*



vamassey1 said:


> B 3
> 
> 
> B Closest restaurant to the hotel
> 
> B Mickey's fun wheel
> 
> 
> 
> b TSMM
> 
> d ornament



*All noted!*



vamassey1 said:


> I did. I sent the pm



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well I hope you're back home or at least on your way today. I would hate for you to get caught up in the travel craziness that takes place around American Thanksgiving!



*Well.... about that....*






franandaj said:


> I can't wait to hear all about the fabulous time you had and all the friends you met up with!



*It'll happen... eventually.
Have to finish this report,
then write about my road trip,
and then get to this one!

I need to stop travelling!*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Bare Naked Ladies & the current theory of the origin of the Universe
> And how those two things relate to Universal of course.
> It all started with a big…



*Pop!


No?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Making your bid for the Bulwer-Lytton Awards?



*I'd heard of that...
but didn't know the name.

Good stuff!

And hard to tear away from!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


>



*See?
Bright side to it.

(sorry. Had to go there.)*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Naaaa….
> It lands in Arizona every evening.
> You can look it up for yourself.



*I did, while we were there.
It's not as hot as I thought it would be.

Then again, it wasn't summer.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well…
> Still better than wolfing down a bag on Funyuns in three bites and chasing that by shot-gunning a PBR



*Sounds like the voice of experience.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> It’s more akin to the invention of the printing press in terms of its cultural effect.



*Very good analogy.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> But sliced bread did completely rearrange how we eat and where we buy most of our food.
> So it ain’t what I’d call insignificant.



*Nor was my PB and banana sammie, today.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Rye toast for me please.



*I prefer multigrain.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> In the form of a grilled-cheese if possible.



*Now you're talkin'!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Or maybe as part of a Rubin. Yeah, that would be really good right now.



*Not a fan of sauerkraut
in my sammie though.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I know I am…
> Thanks for that.



*No problem.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Standing in a hotel parking lot having just slammed the boot lid on your baggage.



*Oh! Right!
Now we can continue.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No, that’s where you are now, I mean back in the story.



*Oh.
Well, I'll just carry on anyway.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So long as it’s not Russian Roulette…
> works for me.



*It's not deer hunting season yet.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Doesn’t mean I was paying attention though.
> Now, does it?



*Good point.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Better than being in a Potters Field.



*True.
Or Flanders Field.


Well... this just took a dark turn!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Or go with the acronym
> Those things are all the rage on those new-fangled surgically attached cell-phone thingies.



*TWTTM, IWKT, I USTT.*


*That's what they tell me, I wouldn't know, I use them though.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> While riding a motorcycle, this could be a good thing (assuming it’s not inclement)
> When doing any type of work however…







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Capiche…
> And remember, always take the cannolis.



*But leave the gun.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Drat…
> My darts lied to me.
> That’s what I get for trusting inanimate objects.
> 
> But then again, trusting animate objects that are known for their tendencies toward purposeful obfuscation is not a much more reliable scheme either, so what’cha gonn’a do.



*Get bigger darts.
Lawn darts would work.

Might kill the odd person or two though.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> They have upped their game considerable.



*Have to.
They saw Disney take all their money.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That’s what she said…







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well that escalated quickly…
> 
> Apparently he’s also an excellent judge of character.



*Hey!

Well... yeah.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Which is why I figured you’d skipped it.
> That’s two shots right in the Lumber Yard.



*Have to try everything at least once.
Except (apparently) for Minions.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Actually, I’m not surprised.
> The kiddie coasters tend to be like that as parents go out of their way to get the little ones on something that their height and experiences can handle. It’s been a long-long time since I’ve had to take similar actions, but I have done such.




*My thoughts as well.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So much for the no more acronyms mandate.
> Good information, none the less.



*IMHO, IMHO is fairly well known.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Except when you are.



*Which is never.
Well... rarely.

Well.... often.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not a fan of it myself.
> Except when that is the specific goal as when we took a trip that included Universal way back in 2013 (One of several adventures that I never got around to writing about. Or did I?)
> 
> And I’ve still never ridden Kali, by the way



*It's fun. But you will get soaked.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That was our take as well (assuming that it’s the same configuration on both coasts).
> The seats were a smidge uncomfortable but the coaster was fun.
> (and I’m partial to “mine-train” type coasters).



*Probably similar at least.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I imagine the young’en was particularly pleased with that arrangement.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Not too far from North Haverbrook.
> You know, that other place with one of those monorails.



*Nope. Gonna have to explain that one.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You’re going to need a bigger tram…







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> So, it’s on par with the Disco Yeti, then?
> (of course, they didn’t purposely set out for that to be non-functional)



*Nah. At least the Yeti looks... real(ish)
movement doesn't trump realism*.



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just as well…
> Much prefer the 1966 version, myself.
> It’s ain’t the holidays until after I hear Boris Karloff tell the story.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I hear that they have issues with the showers in that place.



*Too much chocolate syrup in the drains.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Nope.
> I’ve listened to the Mercury Theater’s radio broadcast, though.
> Several times…



*Really!
I've never heard it.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> I’m also old enough
> (and just geeky enough)
> to have had a copy of Jeff Wayne’s version of the story as well.



*Not familiar with that one.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> It certainly ain’t for sissies.



*Nope!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> WFM…
> 
> Oh wait, not supposed to be using acronyms anymore.
> Sorry about the minor breach of etiquette, there.



*Whatever works for you, Schwartz.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> At’a boy!
> We don’t need no stinkin’ rules.



*Or badges. Or badgers.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, he got better…
> Wait, wrong movie again.







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Good thing too, cause they might have tried to make a bridge out of him in that one.
> (It would’a been a fair cop, though.)



*Hmmm... Don't recall that line.
Huh.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Only if you tell me that the Tardis was destroyed by a proton torpedo fired from the parapets of Barad-dûr while the doc was attempting to beat 12 parsecs on the Kessel Run.
> 
> Then I might be just the tiniest bit perturbed.



*Holy mix-master!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The Universal equivalent of Mickey Ears?



*Could be... but... isn't.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Too bad…
> I know that they’re going to pick one of younger young’ens, but that would have been a nice little B/D extra for our heroine.



*Would've been cool, but.
Then again, she's not a fan
of being the center of attention.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> If there’s a limited number on offer, that the limited number Id have chosen.
> (it’s also a lucky number in our household, but that’s not a particularly relevant detail, to be honest)



*Makes sense, considering the topic.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> No…
> It found her.
> That’s how this stuff works, ya’ know.



*Ah, good point.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> That’s actually kind’a cool if you’ve got the time to play with it.
> (The real trick would be if it still worked on store windows back in Winnipeg.)



*It's actually supposed
to work in any HPL.
Not just the one in California.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Just stay away from the Ogre Boogies.
> Nasty stuff, that.



*Noted.
Some of those beans can be a bit...
awful, too.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Having had just about enough, Mel sent the rest of the kitchen staff out to search the rest of the restaurants in the area to determine once and for all just what these “grits” are that Flo is forever telling him to kiss.




*Haven't heard that one in a while!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Kind’a hard to do any millin’ without those.
> My best guess, one of the dragons ripped them down.



*Nothing worse
than a rude dragon.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> hold on, let me get the dart board back out.
> 
> 
> And the fates say…
> 
> 1. a. 2 hours
> 2. a. Shake Shack
> 3. d. California Screamin'
> 4. c. HM
> 5. d. Ornament



*All noted!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> PM to be sent later on this evening…



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

cindianne320 said:


> I'm back and all caught up!



*Welcome back! *



cindianne320 said:


> Seeing the baby capybara was amazing! So glad Kay got to experience that!



*Trip highlight for her! *



cindianne320 said:


> Universal/Big bang theory?







cindianne320 said:


> *1. B. 3 Hours
> 2. Shake Shack
> 3. D.
> 4. B
> 5. D.*



*All noted!*



cindianne320 said:


> Hope you had fun at Disney!



*I did! Thanks!*



cindianne320 said:


> I'd say Happy Thanksgiving but you already celebrated that a month ago!



*Well, of course.
In the proper month. *


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> I was singing the song but couldn't place it so I did google it and went DUH I should have gotten that as I do listen to the Barenaked Ladies on my MP3 player and that is one of the songs that I have.



*Shame on you then!!*





juniorbugman said:


> I don't think Snoopy and the gang hang out at Universal do they?



*They don't hang out
at Mall of America anymore either.*



juniorbugman said:


> I don't about the big hype about sliced bread as me and the bread machine make bread all the time and I have to slice it myself.



*But would you buy a device
that sliced your bread for you?
Hmmmm???*



juniorbugman said:


> I wish I had skipped this one in Florida as it does toss you around quite a bit so you were smart to skip it.



*Phew!
Glad I made the call then.*



juniorbugman said:


> I think that you got some type of fudge because the candied apples would have been too much to eat while walking along.



*Very possible!
I do love my fudge!*



juniorbugman said:


> I think that they were trying to hide from the papparazi that I can see in the reflection of the window. It is the old adage if were don't look they can't see us




*I didn't even notice that!*



juniorbugman said:


> 1. How long does it take to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> Ah you stayed at the Annabella - we stayed there our first visit to Disney and loved it - sad that it is gone now.
> 
> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> I pick this answer because you said you didn't take notes so you probably don't even remember either.
> 
> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> d. California Screamin'
> Because I think that you are still protecting your tender old back
> 
> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> b. TSMM
> 
> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> c. Mug
> Because that is what I bought for my friend when I went - had to get her one of the Starbucks Disneyland mugs.



*All noted!
And yes...
Sad about the Annabella.
*


juniorbugman said:


> PM sent



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Thumper_Man said:


> Well I would wish you a Happy Thanksgiving, but being you don't celebrate Thanksgiving on this day, I will wish everyone else in the USA one.


*Thanks, Bunny Boy!*


----------



## pkondz

*Erm.....

I think I only have about 3-4 
shout-outs left to go.

But...

Wow... am I ever burned out
right now.

That's it for today kids!*


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> *Erm.....
> 
> I think I only have about 3-4
> shout-outs left to go.
> 
> But...
> 
> Wow... am I ever burned out
> right now.*
> 
> *That's it for today kids!*


Yes you have been a busy boy today.


----------



## pkondz

Thumper_Man said:


> I still need to reply to your last comment to me.



*Yeah! What gives???

Kidding! 
Take all the time you want.
Don't respond if you want!
No pressure! *



Thumper_Man said:


> Been a busy time. Lady H and I went on our Breeders Cup/Disneyland Trip.



*How was it??*



Thumper_Man said:


> Then we got back I worked a week then took off hunting so I've been off another week.



*Bag anything?
Hunting deer, I presume?*



Thumper_Man said:


> Today is the first day I've sat down to a computer since. Well after working for the week. Hoping to catch up on this TR as well.



*Not too far along.
Well... not too many chapters,
but they're big!*


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> I'm finally getting a chance to reply. Looks like you had a good trip to Orlando and had some great Dis-meets.



*I did!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Although there have been several comments on this already, I can honestly say I didn't Google it.
> I know it's a line from the theme song to Big Bang Theory (one of the few shows I watch consistently every week). The Universal connection? Could be the big bang/universe creation idea. But I suspect the TV show Big Bang Theory is filmed at Universal Studios. (The actual working film studio, not the theme park)



*It's filmed over at Warner Bros.
Just the word Universe/Universal.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Too bad...I like Chai Latte but I guess they can mess it up, like anything else. As for Coke, while I do prefer Pepsi, I wouldn't turn down a Coke, but not for breakfast.



*No. Not a breakfast item.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> That's what she said....







Terra Nova guy said:


> I can see how that would dampen the experience. The first bit of the ride - especially Forbidden Journey - sets up what you're about to do and why.



*Yup. 
The second time around
without the interruption
was much better...
and made more sense as a whole.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Agreed, frozen is best.
> 
> And I'm never wrong either. One I thought I was wrong, but I was actually right, I just made a mistake. So there, never wrong.



*There ya go! Proof!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> I've seen the movie. I wonder if the airplane parts are recycled from the TV show Lost? Maybe the dates don't line up.



*Hmmm.... could be?
I'd have to look up the dates...
And I ain't gonna.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> You had mint chocolate fudge. At least that's what I would have, and as stated I am never wrong. So you must have had that.



*Well, that was easy!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> 1. b
> 2. b
> 3. c
> 4. c
> 5. d



*All noted!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> PM on the way



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> That was my Big Bang Theory tie in to your latest title. Maybe I was too cryptic?



*Huh? This:*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Those were great photos, thank you!



*was a Big Bang Theory tie in? 
You're gonna have to 'splain dat one!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Anyway, the BNL concert the other week was incredible! They're so great. If you get the chance to see them, please go. We laughed so hard, and they're so talented.



*Sounds great!

And... you won't believe this...

They're playing here... tonight!
And I'm working. *


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Much better!! I forgot about your proclivity for finding the right emojis.



*Yup. That's me.
I'm proclivitous.


And I make up words, too.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Any time you feel like starting, I'll happily accept.



* I'm sure you would!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Yep. Devastating. It's a long book and serious investment of your time and emotions, just to have it ruined with _the_ spoiler to end all spoilers.



*Not just a book...
the whole series.*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Yes you have been a busy boy today.





*I had to scroll back, and...
"Did I do all that???!?!???!?"*


----------



## pkondz

*Okay, kids.
All caught up... here.

Now I just have to catch up
on 1.3 million TRs.

Back later!*


----------



## Mrs T 2009

snow? noooooooo!!!!
I hope your trip was great, though!


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

pkondz said:


> But... but...
> 
> There's _chocolate!_


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> snow? noooooooo!!!!
> I hope your trip was great, though!


*Snow. Yes. 
"nooooooo!!!!" is an accurate response.

Trip was great, though! *


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


>


----------



## orangecats2

How was the trip? When are you taking me with you? Tell me all about it. When will you start the TR?


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> How was the trip? When are you taking me with you? Tell me all about it. When will you start the TR?


*Whoa! Easy there girl! *

*Trip was really good!*
*You’ll hear all about it *
*when I write the TR! *

*That will be after this one *
*and a quick one on last *
*summer’s road trip. *


----------



## QueenJen

pkondz said:


> *Never happen.*



Oh Ruby........



pkondz said:


> *Don't ask me how many
> TRs I'm behind on!*



Ok, I won't ask - but....I'd guess about 1.3 million.


----------



## pkondz

QueenJen said:


> Oh Ruby........



*Hey!!!*
*No fair!*



QueenJen said:


> Ok, I won't ask - but....I'd guess about 1.3 million.



*Less now!*
*Only 3 to go. *

*But...*
*I think I kept the biggest *
*ones for last. *
*Gulp!*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> No, I guess I didn't!
> 
> I had planned (at your suggestion)
> to do that tour, too.
> But there just wasn't enough time.



I'd do it again, but then with your busy schedule, I don't know where we could fit it in next trip!



pkondz said:


> *Oh, shush you.*







pkondz said:


> Hmmm.... Red Skelton...
> He was very quick, and very witty.
> 
> Perhaps we've been misquoting
> all this time?



Wouldn't be the first time....



pkondz said:


> You're all ganging up on me!!!!!!







pkondz said:


> *I keep telling you!
> My TRs are educational.
> But all I get is people
> ganging up on me!!!
> 
> Life is not fair!*



No one ever said life is fair. I do have to say that I have learned things from your TRs that I never even thought about before.



pkondz said:


> I really should have done that.
> It went by far too quickly.



Hindsight. Always correct.



pkondz said:


> Do the queue. Skip the ride.



Nah, it's tame enough. I'll ride again.



pkondz said:


> Same coaster?
> Time for a rebuild.
> 
> But... I guess for the kids,
> it's pretty good.



And those who get motion sickness.



pkondz said:


> Yeah... about that...
> 
> Whoops! Getting ahead of myself.



. Curiouser and curiouser...



pkondz said:


> No! I never knew that.
> Not exactly the most glamorous
> job there, though.



No, but to a 19 year old just out of her first year of college, it was pretty cool to feel likeI was "working in the biz."



pkondz said:


> Should've skipped that.
> You could do that _any _time.
> 
> 
> 
> (You have mentioned that before.
> Still think it's really cool, too!)



I still have my uniform too!



pkondz said:


> *It's time.*



When we get our old place rented. 



pkondz said:


> *I remember when I saw a preview on...
> I think it was Tonight Show with Carson.
> 
> I remember really wanting to go see it,
> just for that.*



And it was really cool for back then!



pkondz said:


> I can see that. I usually don't get sick,
> except for spinning rides.
> Felt this one, though.



I'm taking Dramamine next trip to Universal.



pkondz said:


> *Getting younger?*



Now how many people do you know who get younger?



pkondz said:


> That is a distinct possibility.
> I _do_ recall looking at the no melt...
> 
> But... just don't recall.



See you should have told me and Liesa what you did we co hld have hellld you out!




pkondz said:


> Oh, sure! _Now_ you tell me!
> (Totally disregarding all your
> words of doom in your emails.)



Yeah, j tried to tell you how bad it was, but you didn't believe me!



pkondz said:


> Big difference!
> I'll know better if/when.



OK. . I hope that you.don't need it next time you're here. Driving anywhere that time of day here sucks.



pkondz said:


> You'll see soon enough!







pkondz said:


> Like that, do ya?







pkondz said:


> *Well.... about that....*







pkondz said:


> Now I just have to catch up
> on 1.3 million TRs.



Well you're only one update behind on mine, if you get there sooner rather than later....I'm caught up on replies and the next chapter is written, so inevitably the next one is coming.....


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I'd do it again, but then with your busy schedule, I don't know where we could fit it in next trip!



*I'm planning on doing a lot!
In the 3-4 days I'm there.*


*Or maybe not.*





franandaj said:


> Wouldn't be the first time....



*Yup. 
I just read a whole bunch
of common misquotes
the other day.*



franandaj said:


> No one ever said life is fair.



*Heh.
I've drilled that one
into my kids.*



franandaj said:


> I do have to say that I have learned things from your TRs that I never even thought about before.



*I can say the same about you, lady. *



franandaj said:


> Hindsight. Always correct.



*20-20.*



franandaj said:


> Nah, it's tame enough. I'll ride again.





franandaj said:


> And those who get motion sickness.



*I see your point.*



franandaj said:


> No, but to a 19 year old just out of her first year of college, it was pretty cool to feel likeI was "working in the biz."



*"I work at Universal!"
"Cool! What do you do! Tour guide? Movie extra?"
"Something like that!"*



franandaj said:


> I still have my uniform too!



*Great! Now I know what you'll be wearing
when I see you next.*



franandaj said:


> When we get our old place rented.



*Still?
Any bites?*



franandaj said:


> And it was really cool for back then!



*It really was!*



franandaj said:


> I'm taking Dramamine next trip to Universal.



Does it help?



franandaj said:


> Now how many people do you know who get younger?



*Um....

I'm working on it.*



franandaj said:


> See you should have told me and Liesa what you did we co hld have hellld you out!




*But the contest would be
a bit one-sided in that case and...


Hey! No fair!*



franandaj said:


> Yeah, j tried to tell you how bad it was, but you didn't believe me!



*Oh, I did.
I believe you mentioned the word
"Parking-lot".

But didn't know if we'd left later
that it would've gotten
that much better.*



franandaj said:


> OK. . I hope that you.don't need it next time you're here. Driving anywhere that time of day here sucks.



*Oh, I know.

You think that's the only time I did that?

Hmmmmm????*



franandaj said:


> Well you're only one update behind on mine, if you get there sooner rather than later....I'm caught up on replies and the next chapter is written, so inevitably the next one is coming.....



*I just opened up Mark's TR
and yours is next. *


----------



## queenbetsey

all caught up... been super busy, two weeks ago we were in new castle pa. for the weekend to see our friends then last weekend we went to DL for three days has those people who live with scarlett bring her up for an overnight with us so we could go and see IASW all done up for the holidays and the Christmas fireworks and "snow" ya gotta love Disney the "snow" was scented like gingerbread.  having to resist answering these few rounds.... but in interest of fairness feel like I should...can't wait to see Hogwarts.  Going while I am off in Jan , might have our son with us if he is feeling up to it.  all depends on what the surgeons decide to do with his latest results, 
as for now, just getting ready to send lance back to PA for a few days this week, and getting my house gussied up for the holidays.
Hope all of you had a nice Thankgiving!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *
> And... you won't believe this...
> 
> They're playing here... tonight!
> And I'm working. *



Oh that sucks! Next time. They're always on tour.

No, it was the "univers(al)", because the Universe was in a hot, dense state, and you were at Universal and that led me to BBT.


----------



## Chrystmasangel

pkondz said:


> Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?
> (I don't care if you get it right or not,
> just if you had to Google or got it.)



Since I have seen every episode of it....nope, no google needed here!



pkondz said:


> Harry Potter land.
> That's what it's called.



Yup, that's exactly what it is called....but, I must confess, I didn't know Universal in CA had a Harry Potter land... I thought that was just in Orlando.  Learned something new!



pkondz said:


> MY EYE! MY EYE!!!! OH MY GOD, MY EYE!!!!!!



Oh stuff it Malfoy!



pkondz said:


> I mean... how _bad_ can your special effects be?



frightningly bad?



pkondz said:


> Getting old sucks. Hard.



Well, since getting old usually means losing teeth, and once you lose your teeth, you do alot of sucking... Yup... it does!



pkondz said:


> Hi Dumbledore!
> Sorry you got changed
> into a newt at the end
> of the books!



Spoiler alerts for pete's sake!




pkondz said:


> But when she did...



Swish and Flick!   Thatagirl



pkondz said:


> Guess what we got! Guess!



The No Melt sundaes?



pkondz said:


> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do.



The manager in the white coat was moseying into his lobby when he saw a green martain hiding in there dancing on a table, so he locked th door and ran over to Mel's to see if the manager there would come back and help him take care of his alien problem.  At this point they are looking in the window and the white coat manager is asking the Mel's manager "did you see it?"




pkondz said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours



c.  4  hours



pkondz said:


> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'



d. California Screamin'



pkondz said:


> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR



BTMRR



pkondz said:


> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament



mug



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



Pm on it's way!


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> *I believe you when you say
> you're fabulous.*


Awww, shucks 



pkondz said:


> *Was thinking of you
> when I wrote that.*






pkondz said:


> It'll be a bit.
> First have to finish this one,
> then write my road trip one.
> And _then_ get to it.


I'll wait patiently! Especially since you'll be keeping me entertained


----------



## pkondz

queenbetsey said:


> all caught up... been super busy, two weeks ago we were in new castle pa.



*I was in a castle too. 
Not new. 

Built in 1971.*



queenbetsey said:


> last weekend we went to DL for three days has those people who live with scarlett bring her up for an overnight with us so we could go and see IASW all done up for the holidays



*Nice! Did she like that?*



queenbetsey said:


> and the Christmas fireworks and "snow" ya gotta love Disney the "snow" was scented like gingerbread.



*Enjoyed the snow.... which is very weird. 
I get enough of that as it is.

But didn't notice any odour.
Maybe that's only in CA?*



queenbetsey said:


> having to resist answering these few rounds.... but in interest of fairness feel like I should...



*Why not?
I don't think I gave anything away... *



queenbetsey said:


> can't wait to see Hogwarts. Going while I am off in Jan



*First time?*



queenbetsey said:


> might have our son with us if he is feeling up to it. all depends on what the surgeons decide to do with his latest results



*How is he?
I'm sorry, I haven't asked
in a long time.*



queenbetsey said:


> as for now, just getting ready to send lance back to PA for a few days this week, and getting my house gussied up for the holidays.



*Started on the house too.
Ruby did a bunch while 
I was at work.

Tree will be coming up soon.*



queenbetsey said:


> Hope all of you had a nice Thankgiving!



*We did! It was a very nice October.
Hope your November was good!*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> Oh that sucks! Next time. They're always on tour.



*Hope so!
Still kinda peeved
I missed them.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> No, it was the "univers(al)", because the Universe was in a hot, dense state, and you were at Universal and that led me to BBT.



*Ah. Just checking.
Yep. I got it.*


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> Since I have seen every episode of it....nope, no google needed here!




*Me too!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Yup, that's exactly what it is called....but, I must confess, I didn't know Universal in CA had a Harry Potter land... I thought that was just in Orlando. Learned something new!



*I keep telling people
that my TRs are educational!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Oh stuff it Malfoy!







Chrystmasangel said:


> frightningly bad?



*Or maybe just... bad.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Well, since getting old usually means losing teeth, and once you lose your teeth, you do alot of sucking... Yup... it does!







Chrystmasangel said:


> Spoiler alerts for pete's sake!



*Whoops! Sorry!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Swish and Flick! Thatagirl







Chrystmasangel said:


> The No Melt sundaes?



*Could very well be!
I really don't remember!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> The manager in the white coat was moseying into his lobby when he saw a green martain hiding in there dancing on a table, so he locked th door and ran over to Mel's to see if the manager there would come back and help him take care of his alien problem. At this point they are looking in the window and the white coat manager is asking the Mel's manager "did you see it?"




*Entirely plausible!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> c. 4 hours
> 
> d. California Screamin'
> 
> BTMRR
> 
> mug



*All noted!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Pm on it's way!



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Awww, shucks



*Only the truth.*



Tracy161 said:


> I'll wait patiently! Especially since you'll be keeping me entertained


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> It had coffee.... so why not OJ?



A complete mystery.



pkondz said:


> You'll perhaps recall what I ordered
> at Iron Rooster?



I believe that would be OJ.  What do I win?



pkondz said:


> Nope!
> I said no more explanations.
> 
> But... just for you...
> (Edited To Add)



I know.  I was just being a smart-donkey.



pkondz said:


> Good reward!
> Florida one, I presume?



Yep.  Cheaper for us to get there.  May not be until 2020 or so, though.



pkondz said:


> It wasn't too bad.
> The lockers are already inside the castle
> so it's almost like part of the queue.



They're pretty strict about this, right?  Like, absolutely nothing in your pockets whatsoever?



pkondz said:


> Yup.
> I'm sure you'll ride it once.
> 
> And that's all you'll need.



Good to know.



pkondz said:


> *King Kong especially.
> I'd ride it again just for that.*



This is completely different from the King Kong attraction in the Florida park, right?



pkondz said:


> Again with my behind!
> 
> Sheesh, dude!







pkondz said:


> *Have you heard about
> British Airways new
> "walk of shame"?*



I have not.  Off to Google...

Interesting.  I like this reaction: A minority took an opposing view, wondering why anyone would want to be inside a cramped aircraft cabin for a moment longer than necessary? Martin tweeted that he is positively looking forward to boarding last and gloating that everyone else paid more: “I love the feeling of strolling on last saying ‘Hi, I’m here, we can leave now’, and then shattering the dreams of the person who thought they’d got an empty seat next to them.”



pkondz said:


> Well...
> It was good enough a ride
> or not bad enough of one,
> that I'd do it again.



Also good to know.



pkondz said:


> I think for the wee ones
> who wouldn't know about
> the interactive part,
> or if you were collecting
> all 13?



No chance with my kids.  I think Sarah already has the park layout memorized.  She's researched this more than I have.



pkondz said:


>



 Saw that one on FB.  It's funny, although I think it would basically be like handing out a note that reads, "Please egg my house."



pkondz said:


> They should make a movie out of that!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *Pop!
> 
> 
> No?*


From a divine perspective, “pop” would just about cover it.




“pkondz said:


> *See?
> Bright side to it.
> 
> sorry. Had to go there.)*


Would’a been disappointed if you hadn’t




“pkondz said:


> *Nor was my PB and banana sammie, today.*


Did you butter and grill that sammie?
We referee to that combination as an Elvis down this way.




“pkondz said:


> *Not a fan of sauerkraut
> in my sammie though.*


Didn’t use to be either.
If fact, I wouldn’t consider even tasting kraut for near 50 years.
But in past few years started purposely trying things that I hated or ignored as a young’en.
Got ahold of some very well made kraut on a sandwich at a local pub and have since changed my mind.  That a whole lot of years worth of Rubin’s that I could’a been enjoying.   




“pkondz said:


> *But leave the gun.*


Oh, Paulie? Won't see him no more...




“pkondz said:


> *Get bigger darts.
> Lawn darts would work.
> 
> Might kill the odd person or two though.*


Or maybe a bazooka.
Better yet, an RPG.
That might be more effective.




“pkondz said:


> *Nope. Gonna have to explain that one.*


Overly deep Simpsons reference from an episode called: “Marge and the Monorail”
Don’t know that I’d worry about it much beyond that.




“pkondz said:


> *Really!
> I've never heard it.*










“pkondz said:


> *Not familiar with that one.*


Rather geeky Prog-Rock double-album based on the story from the late 70s.
(don’t know that I’d worry too much about that one either)




“pkondz said:


> *Hmmm... Don't recall that line.
> Huh.*


Yeah, well…
When I was a young’en me and some friends actually had a printed copy of the script from Holy Grail and would occasionally get together, divide up the parts and read through it when there was nothing better to do.  Consequently, I know even some of the more obscure quips from that film.  Both the “Build a bridge” line and the “fair Cop” line are from the same conversation as “turned me into a Newt”.  

Here’s the transcript from the point where the villagers present the “witch” to Bedevere up to the point where she realizes she’s caught (just because it classic)…


_WITCH: [To BEDEVERE] I’m not a witch. I’m not a witch.

BEDEVERE: [To the WITCH] But you are dressed as one.

WITCH: They dressed me up like this.

CROWD: [To each other] No, we didn’t. Nooo.

WITCH: And this isn’t my nose. It’s a false one.

[BEDEVERE moves the carrot to see her real nose]
BEDEVERE: [to the CROWD] Well?

VILLAGER #1: [To BEDEVERE] Well, we did do the nose.

BEDEVERE: The nose?

VILLAGER #1: And the hat... But she is a witch!

CROWD: Burn her! Witch! Witch! Burn her!

BEDEVERE: Did you dress her up like this?

CROWD: No, no... no... yes. Yes, yes, a bit, a bit.

VILLAGER #1: [pointing] She has got a wart.

[VILLAGER #2 points also]

BEDEVERE: What makes you think she is a witch?

VILLAGER #3: [To BEDEVERE] W’ll, she turned me into a newt.

BEDEVERE: [To VILLAGER #3] A newt?

[pause]

VILLAGER #3: I go’ better.

VILLAGER #2: [To CROWD] Burn her anyway!

CROWD: Burn! Burn her!

[Enter ARTHUR and PATSY, observing from across the square]

BEDEVERE: [To CROWD] Quiet, quiet. Quiet! There are ways of telling whether she is a witch.

VILLAGER #1: Are there? What are they?

CROWD: What are they?

VILLAGER #2: Do they hurt?

BEDEVERE: Tell me, what do you do with witches?

VILLAGER #2: [really getting into it, really putting some English on the ball] Buuuurn them!

CROWD: Burn! Burn them up!

BEDEVERE: And what do you burn apart from witches?

VILLAGER #1: More witches!
[VILLAGER #3 smacks him across the back]

VILLAGER #2: Wood!

BEDEVERE: So, why do witches burn?

[pause]

VILLAGER #3: [Tentatively] B—B’cause they’re made of wood...?

BEDEVERE: Good!

CROWD: Oh yeah, yeah...

BEDEVERE: So, how do we tell whether she is made of wood?

VILLAGER #1: Build a bridge ou’ of ’er!

BEDEVERE: Aah, but can you not also build bridges out of stone?

VILLAGER #2: Oh, yeah.

BEDEVERE: Does wood sink in water?

VILLAGER #1: No, no.

VILLAGER #2: It floats! It floats!

VILLAGER #1: Throw her into the pond!

CROWD: The pond!

BEDEVERE: What also floats in water?

VILLAGER #1: Bread!

VILLAGER #2: Apples!

VILLAGER #3: Very small rocks.
[He makes universal very-small gesture with thumb and forefinger]

VILLAGER #1: Cider!

VILLAGER #2: Gra—gravy!

VILLAGER #1: Cherries!

VILLAGER #2: Mud!

VILLAGER #3: Churches! Churches!

VILLAGER #2: Lead! Lead!

ARTHUR: A duck!

CROWD: Oooh.

BEDEVERE: [To ARTHUR] Exactly! [To CROWD] So, logically...

VILLAGER #1: If... she... weighs the same as a duck...she’s made of wood.

BEDEVERE: And therefore...?

[pause]

VILLAGER #2: A witch!

CROWD: A witch! Yea!

BEDEVERE: We shall use my largest scales! [Jumps down from platform]

[Cut to large wooden balance. Enter BEDEVERE and CROWD with WITCH.]
CROWD: Burn her! Burn the witch! Burn her!

[The WITCH is put in one swing, a duck in the other.]

BEDEVERE: Right. Remove the supports!
[Two villagers smack the wooden supports away with big mallets. 
The balance creaks and sways, but does not show a difference in weight.]

CROWD: A witch! A witch!

WITCH: [To herself] ’Tis a fair cop._



Anyway…
Being as Dumbledore actually is a witch as well, it would have been a fair cop against him too.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> A complete mystery.



*Like Bigfoot.
Without the big feet.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I believe that would be OJ. What do I win?



*I'll pick up the check 
at our next meal.

Congrats!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I know. I was just being a smart-donkey.



*Figured.
Then...
"Wait. What if he actually
doesn't know?"*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yep. Cheaper for us to get there. May not be until 2020 or so, though.



*Betting it'll be sooner.
How much "Daaaaad! You promised!"
can you endure?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They're pretty strict about this, right? Like, absolutely nothing in your pockets whatsoever?



*Well... you'll notice I snuck
my camera the second time.
Of course it was my P&S
which I hid in a buttoned
pocket before boarding.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This is completely different from the King Kong attraction in the Florida park, right?



*No idea. 
Haven't been to the Florida one.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Interesting. I like this reaction: A minority took an opposing view, wondering why anyone would want to be inside a cramped aircraft cabin for a moment longer than necessary? Martin tweeted that he is positively looking forward to boarding last and gloating that everyone else paid more: “I love the feeling of strolling on last saying ‘Hi, I’m here, we can leave now’, and then shattering the dreams of the person who thought they’d got an empty seat next to them.”




*I used to do that...
But only when I don't have
a carry-on.

I want to get on early
so I can put it in the overhead bin.

I do NOT want it at my feet!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> No chance with my kids. I think Sarah already has the park layout memorized. She's researched this more than I have.



*You're doomed.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Saw that one on FB. It's funny, although I think it would basically be like handing out a note that reads, "Please egg my house."


----------



## Kiotzu

pkondz said:


> Hope you're having a grand time!



It was even better than I expected, ton's of pics and notes.  Once I finish exams I will start on my trip report and finish it this time



pkondz said:


> 150 times!
> Holy crap!
> 
> Why so many?



I used to fly at minimum every other week when I worked in the oil patch! So 150 could be a low ball



pkondz said:


> What's 150?



50 times of charm



pkondz said:


> Wait... what???
> I remind you of a _young_ Archie????



You both hang out at burger joints! 



pkondz said:


> Time for a redo!



I will end up doing that in Orlando me thinks



pkondz said:


> Didn't _not_ like it.
> But... Kay was more concerned
> about getting wet.



Makes sense, I don't have this problem, the wetter the better.  I got soaked on GRR more than any other time


----------



## pkondz

*I am around, folks. 
Just some family issues
keeping me busy. 

Should be back soon. 
Meanwhile, expect 
sporadic comments.*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> *I am around, folks.
> Just some family issues
> keeping me busy.
> 
> Should be back soon.
> Meanwhile, expect
> sporadic comments.*



No worries, we'll be here. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## pkondz

*Long day.
Have a few minutes.
Need to unwind a bit, so...

shout outs.*


----------



## franandaj

I hope everything with the family is OK.....

And after the shout outs....looking forward to the next update!


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> From a divine perspective, “pop” would just about cover it.



*I remember that passage.
"Let there be pop."*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Did you butter and grill that sammie?
> We referee to that combination as an Elvis down this way.



*Nope!
Even I have my limitations!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Didn’t use to be either.
> If fact, I wouldn’t consider even tasting kraut for near 50 years.
> But in past few years started purposely trying things that I hated or ignored as a young’en.
> Got ahold of some very well made kraut on a sandwich at a local pub and have since changed my mind. That a whole lot of years worth of Rubin’s that I could’a been enjoying.



*I have tried a Rubin,
Oh... about 20 years ago.

Nope.

Then again....
It probably wasn't the best
sauerkraut on the planet.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Oh, Paulie? Won't see him no more...










GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Or maybe a bazooka.
> Better yet, an RPG.
> That might be more effective.



*Hard to miss!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Overly deep Simpsons reference from an episode called: “Marge and the Monorail”
> Don’t know that I’d worry about it much beyond that.


*
Ah. I'll let it go then.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> War of the World video


*
While I appreciate you're finding that,
I simply don't have an hour
to spare to listen to it!

Maybe some day when I'm...
not....... busy...... !!!!! 


Sorry. Sometimes I crack
myself up.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Rather geeky Prog-Rock double-album based on the story from the late 70s.
> (don’t know that I’d worry too much about that one either)



*Lettin' that one go too. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yeah, well…
> When I was a young’en me and some friends actually had a printed copy of the script from Holy Grail and would occasionally get together, divide up the parts and read through it when there was nothing better to do*.*


*

Dang.
That sounds like a blast!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Consequently, I know even some of the more obscure quips from that film. Both the “Build a bridge” line and the “fair Cop” line are from the same conversation as “turned me into a Newt”.



*Ahhh.... More on this in a bit.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Here’s the transcript



*Thanks for the stroll
down memory lane! *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> _WITCH: [To herself] ’Tis a fair cop._



*And there it is.
And you know what?
I never knew what 
she said there.
No clue.

So I wrote it off.
Now I know. *



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Anyway…
> Being as Dumbledore actually is a witch as well, it would have been a fair cop against him too.


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> It was even better than I expected, ton's of pics and notes. Once I finish exams I will start on my trip report and finish it this time



*Looking forward to it! *



Kiotzu said:


> I used to fly at minimum every other week when I worked in the oil patch! So 150 could be a low ball



*Ah!
Yeah, that'd explain it.*



Kiotzu said:


> You both hang out at burger joints!




*Okay! Now that I get!*



Kiotzu said:


> I will end up doing that in Orlando me thinks







Kiotzu said:


> Makes sense, I don't have this problem, the wetter the better. I got soaked on GRR more than any other time



*We took her on Kali... once.

She will never do that again.
She was miserable.*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> No worries, we'll be here. Hope everything is okay.


*Thanks Meghan.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I hope everything with the family is OK.....



*They will be.
Thanks, Alison.
*



franandaj said:


> And after the shout outs....looking forward to the next update!



*I've been busy lately
with some family things,
but will be back
to editing photos
and writing soon. *


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I have tried a Rubin,
> Oh... about 20 years ago.



Oh you are so missing Out!  Ruebens are my total guilty pleasure. Not only do I make a halfway decent one I know of several local places to get great ones.



pkondz said:


> *And there it is.
> And you know what?
> I never knew what
> she said there.
> No clue.
> 
> So I wrote it off.
> Now I know. *



We had a group in HS who would get together. Band geeks, go figure. And we would watch the movies. We could quote almost every line in time with the movie. But I had no idea they said cherries! I knew the lines, small rocks, and that in the end she conceded, "tis a fair copf" plus a whole lot more worthless lines as well.


----------



## Tracy161

Hope all is okay! We'll be here, don't worry!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Oh you are so missing Out! Ruebens are my total guilty pleasure. Not only do I make a halfway decent one I know of several local places to get great ones.



*So... you’re saying
it’s time I try it again.* 



franandaj said:


> We had a group in HS who would get together. Band geeks, go figure. And we would watch the movies. We could quote almost every line in time with the movie. But I had no idea they said cherries! I knew the lines, small rocks, and that in the end she conceded, "tis a fair copf" plus a whole lot more worthless lines as well.



*Heh. 
I didn’t remember 
cherries either. 

And I googled just what
“tis a fair cop”
actually meant!*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Hope all is okay! We'll be here, don't worry!


*Thanks Tracy. *


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> I'll pick up the check
> at our next meal.
> 
> Congrats!



 That was easier than I expected.



pkondz said:


> Figured.
> Then...
> "Wait. What if he actually
> _doesn't_ know?"



Always a possibility.  Because...well, I'm a dope.



pkondz said:


> *Betting it'll be sooner.
> How much "Daaaaad! You promised!"
> can you endure?*



Her birthday is in February, which I thought would be a great time to go.  We can't go this winter, because she won't be healed up enough.  I'd really like to swing a spring break trip in 2019 out to Yosemite, because Easter is especially late that year so it gives us our best chance to see waterfalls and Glacier Point.  So that leaves 2020.  I asked her if she'd rather do Harry Potter Land or Yosemite and she couldn't choose.



pkondz said:


> Well... you'll notice I snuck
> my camera the second time.
> Of course it was my P&S
> which I hid in a buttoned
> pocket before boarding.



Remind me to contact you if I need something smuggled.



pkondz said:


> *I used to do that...
> But only when I don't have
> a carry-on.
> 
> I want to get on early
> so I can put it in the overhead bin.
> 
> I do NOT want it at my feet!*



I can definitely understand that.



pkondz said:


> I am around, folks.
> Just some family issues
> keeping me busy.



Sorry to hear that.  Hope things calm down soon.



pkondz said:


> And there it is.
> And you know what?
> I never knew what
> she said there.
> No clue.
> 
> So I wrote it off.
> Now I know.



I never quite understood it, either!  I heard the word "fair" and took it to mean she was actually accepting the outcome.


----------



## Kiotzu

pkondz said:


> Looking forward to it!



Sweet! That is one reader



pkondz said:


> Ah!
> Yeah, that'd explain it.



Yea, I miss it sometimes...mostly the money



pkondz said:


> We took her on Kali... once.
> 
> She will never do that again.
> She was _miserable._



Last time I went Kali was either not up yet or my dad veto'd it.  One day I will try it.


lastly, I hope everything with the family improves


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

“pkondz said:


> *I remember that passage.*
> *"Let there be pop."*


Yeah, that one’s from the KJV
I prefer the verse as translated in the NAB: “Let there be Rock!”


(Yes, I know I’ll be struck down for that, but I’m beyond hope anyway, so no great loss)




“pkondz said:


> *Nope!
> Even I have my limitations!*


Limitations!
On Wishes!


In truth…
I’ve never had an “Elvis” either, but the Missus would make them from time to time for our young’en way back when he wasn’t quite so growed-up as a bit of a reward/treat.  
The boy never complained.




“pkondz said:


> *I have tried a Rubin,
> Oh... about 20 years ago.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Then again....
> It probably wasn't the best
> sauerkraut on the planet.*


The more important consideration would be just how good the corned beef was.
Then the quality (and amount) of the sour stuff comes into play.




“pkondz said:


> *While I appreciate you're finding that,
> I simply don't have an hour
> to spare to listen to it!*


  Maybe next Halloween you can put it on in the background one evening.

It’s not hard to find out there on the ol’ inter-webs; just google Mercury Theater and it’ll pop up.
It’s interesting to hear the original along with the advertisements of the day and the point about half way through the broadcast where they “attempt” to make it clear that it’s a drama and not an actual news cast.  Oh, and Well’s adlibbed explanation at the end.




“pkondz said:


> *Maybe some day when I'm...
> not....... busy...... !!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry. Sometimes I crack
> myself up.*


Easily bemused, are we?

You find time to write some of the best reading on these boards.
And that’s good enough for us.




“pkondz said:


> *Lettin' that one go too. *


Probably just as well.

Although…
Somehow or other Jeff did succeed in getting Richard Burton to do the narration and members of The Moody Blues and Thin Lizzy to do some of the vocal work.  Don’t know if that makes it worth digging up, but it certainly makes it an unusual interpretation of an H G Wells work.




“pkondz said:


> *Dang.
> That sounds like a blast!*


And it was!

We’d get to laughing so hard that sometimes we couldn’t finish a scene.
No worries…
That just meant we’d have to go back and do it again.




“pkondz said:


> *Thanks for the stroll
> down memory lane! *


Useless memories…
Just one of the services I offer.




franandaj said:


> We had a group in HS who would get together. Band geeks, go figure. And we would watch the movies. We could quote almost every line in time with the movie. But I had no idea they said cherries! I knew the lines, small rocks, and that in the end she conceded, "tis a fair copf" plus a whole lot more worthless lines as well.


Band Geek as well! <<raises hand>>
As such, this surprises me not in the least.

And sometimes – in the right context – a lot of those more worthless lines can make you laugh harder than the Top-10 hits.




pkondz said:


> *So... you’re saying
> it’s time I try it again.*


Well, certainly if you’re at Katz's Delicatessen in NYC.
Then it’d be a must.

However, I know a couple places down this way that do a decent job of it.
(and a brew-pub that sells a local made brat/kielbasa on a pretzel roll that has just enough of a nice tangy house made kraut to make it really savory) 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I never quite understood it, either! I heard the word "fair" and took it to mean she was actually accepting the outcome.


Ding, ding, ding!


----------



## pkondz

*End of a very long day.

Time to unwind a bit with
some shout-outs,
and then more photo editing.*


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> That was easier than I expected.



*Dang it! You did it again!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Always a possibility. Because...well, I'm a dope.



*But a genius at check dodging.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Her birthday is in February, which I thought would be a great time to go. We can't go this winter, because she won't be healed up enough. I'd really like to swing a spring break trip in 2019 out to Yosemite, because Easter is especially late that year so it gives us our best chance to see waterfalls and Glacier Point. So that leaves 2020. I asked her if she'd rather do Harry Potter Land or Yosemite and she couldn't choose.



*Smart girl.
And how is she today?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Remind me to contact you if I need something smuggled.



*Hey!
Not so loud!
Don't forget I have to 
pass through customs
two times every time
I wanna go to Disney!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope things calm down soon.



*They are.
Just called Mom a while ago
and she's doing okay.
My cousin is taking care of
most of the details.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I never quite understood it, either! I heard the word "fair" and took it to mean she was actually accepting the outcome.




*Definition:
it's a fair cop. UK informal. 
something you say when someone 
has caught you doing something wrong 
and you agree that you were wrong.*


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Sweet! That is one reader



*And really, who else do you need?
*





Kiotzu said:


> Yea, I miss it sometimes...mostly the money



*Ah yes. There's that.*



Kiotzu said:


> Last time I went Kali was either not up yet or my dad veto'd it. One day I will try it.



*And you will get wet.
Very, very wet.*



Kiotzu said:


> lastly, I hope everything with the family improves



*Thank you.*


----------



## pkondz

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Yeah, that one’s from the KJV
> I prefer the verse as translated in the NAB: “Let there be Rock!”
> 
> 
> (Yes, I know I’ll be struck down for that, but I’m beyond hope anyway, so no great loss)







GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> In truth…
> I’ve never had an “Elvis” either, but the Missus would make them from time to time for our young’en way back when he wasn’t quite so growed-up as a bit of a reward/treat.
> The boy never complained.



*No. I can imagine that he wouldn't!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> The more important consideration would be just how good the corned beef was.
> Then the quality (and amount) of the sour stuff comes into play.



*The corned beef was good.
The sauerkraut, (I'm betting)
came out of a can.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Maybe next Halloween you can put it on in the background one evening.



*Hey! Good idea.
My current soundtrack
loops at least 2 - 3 times.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> It’s not hard to find out there on the ol’ inter-webs; just google Mercury Theater and it’ll pop up.
> It’s interesting to hear the original along with the advertisements of the day and the point about half way through the broadcast where they “attempt” to make it clear that it’s a drama and not an actual news cast. Oh, and Well’s adlibbed explanation at the end.



*I must admit to being saddened
when I learned that the ensuing
"panic" was more media 
sensationalism than factual.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> You find time to write some of the best reading on these boards.
> And that’s good enough for us.



*Aw, shucks.
Guess I better get writing, huh?*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Somehow or other Jeff did succeed in getting Richard Burton to do the narration and members of The Moody Blues and Thin Lizzy to do some of the vocal work. Don’t know if that makes it worth digging up, but it certainly makes it an unusual interpretation of an H G Wells work.



*Whoa!
Quite the eclectic cast!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> And it was!
> 
> We’d get to laughing so hard that sometimes we couldn’t finish a scene.
> No worries…
> That just meant we’d have to go back and do it again.



* Love it!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Useless memories…
> Just one of the services I offer.


*
No, no, no!
Memories are never useless.
Indeed, memories are priceless.*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Well, certainly if you’re at Katz's Delicatessen in NYC.
> Then it’d be a must.



*Deal!*



GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> However, I know a couple places down this way that do a decent job of it.
> (and a brew-pub that sells a local made brat/kielbasa on a pretzel roll that has just enough of a nice tangy house made kraut to make it really savory)



*Yum..
Okay. I'm sold.
Next time I'm down that way.
(Possibly summer '18 or '19.)*


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Almost forgot to reply 

Hot dense state. No googling, I love Big Bang Theory.  Universe, Universal 



pkondz said:


> Come up with your own story


They thought they saw a rat, maybe Remy, and are looking in to see if he's gone. 

Questions 
1. 3 hours
2. Room Service 
3. California Screaming (bummer if you missed it, I loved this ride)
4.HM
5. Ears


----------



## pkondz

*Okay!
Life is returning to normal now.
My cousin is handling the details
and my role is minimal right now.

Today, I'm going to tackle
getting our 10' Christmas tree put up.
(Not an easy task.)

My main goal will be to not throw
my back out while doing it!

Most of the photos are edited
and I'll probably start writing tonight.
Hopefully there'll be an update
in the not very distant future.

Thanks for everyone's patience!*


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Almost forgot to reply



*Well.... you weren't rushed! *



CyndiLouWho said:


> Hot dense state. No googling, I love Big Bang Theory. Universe, Universal







CyndiLouWho said:


> They thought they saw a rat, maybe Remy, and are looking in to see if he's gone.



*Rats can be scary you know!*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Questions
> 1. 3 hours
> 2. Room Service
> 3. California Screaming (bummer if you missed it, I loved this ride)
> 4.HM
> 5. Ears



*All noted!*


----------



## Princess Leia

pkondz said:


> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?



No googling involved. It's from the title track of one of my favourite TV shows 'The Big Bang Theory'. I watch very little television but this is one I really enjoy. Did you know when I was a teenager I looked very like Mayim Bialik's character Blossom?



pkondz said:


> What kind of breakfast place doesn't
> have orange juice???



A pathetic excuse of a breakfast place!



pkondz said:


> Hmmm...
> Would the invention of the internet
> qualify as better than sliced bread?



Maybe sliced bread was the great novelty of the day! The must have new fashion. I don't know but as I read it all I could hear was the voice of Michael Stipe.



pkondz said:


> Faux Fast Passes in hand



What? You didn't have a lanyard?



pkondz said:


> I wonder if this is the original bike,
> or simply a copy?



I think the original one is at the Warner Bros. Studios in Leavesden. I though that it was interesting that in Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone Hagrid rode on a Triumph Bonneville and then in the Deathly Hallows Part One they used the Royal Enfield which they fitted with the sidecar. Although there could be multiple originals. It is reported that they went through 14 Ford Anglias in the making of the whomping willow scene.




pkondz said:


> A secret entrance opened and we went into another room
> where a sorceress descended a set of stairs
> and picked out a young lady to see about
> getting an appropriate wand for her.



I remember waiting over an hour to get into Ollivander's with Hannah. She did get chosen much to the annoyance of a couple of British teenage girls in the same group as us "She only got picked caused she dressed up!" Hannah was 10 at the time and loved every moment of it.



pkondz said:


> Kay purchased an interactive one.
> Took a while to find just the right one.



Hannah was alright the wand chose her. It was before the day of interactive ones. Looks fun!




pkondz said:


> Questions next round:





pkondz said:


> Here are my answers
> 
> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> 
> Won't bother googling
> b 3 hours
> 
> 
> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> 
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> 
> 
> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> 
> d. California Screamin'
> 
> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> 
> b. TSMM
> 
> 
> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> 
> d. Ornament





pkondz said:


> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do.



Mel was curious to know why all his regulars had defected to the French Street Bistro. What was wrong with his 50's vibe? What did the bistro have that he didn't?


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?
> (I don't care if you get it right or not,
> just if you had to Google or got it.)


I had no idea whatsoever.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... can you still call it "night"
> if the sun is out?
> And if the sun is still in the sky
> when it's supposed to be down,
> wouldn't that imply that the Earth
> has stopped rotating?


I would say yes -- Alaska during the summer has sunlight all day but I am pretty sure they still refer to days/nights.  Of course, I'm answering a rhetorical question.



pkondz said:


> Ummmm.... that last one looks a bit....
> different.
> 
> I looked upon it with bated breath.







pkondz said:


> We came across a tragic scene.
> These two cooks were locked
> out of their restaurant.
> The patrons inside all died of starvation.
> 
> 
> Tragic.
> 
> 
> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do.



This is a tough one to caption.

"Hey, you think they'll let us in the restaurant if we dress up as chefs?"

1.  B - 3 hours
2.  A. Shake Shack
3.  D. California Screamin
4.  C. HM
5.  B. Shirt

Bonus -- yes.  PM you.

Side note -- at least two places you've visited during this trip are now permanently closed (Annabella hotel and the petting zoo place).  Remind me to NOT invite you over for dinner.  hahaha


----------



## pkondz

Princess Leia said:


> No googling involved. It's from the title track of one of my favourite TV shows 'The Big Bang Theory'. I watch very little television but this is one I really enjoy.





Princess Leia said:


> Did you know when I was a teenager I looked very like Mayim Bialik's character Blossom?





Princess Leia said:


> A pathetic excuse of a breakfast place!





Princess Leia said:


> Maybe sliced bread was the great novelty of the day! The must have new fashion.





Princess Leia said:


> I don't know but as I read it all I could hear was the voice of Michael Stipe.





Princess Leia said:


> What? You didn't have a lanyard?





Princess Leia said:


> I think the original one is at the Warner Bros. Studios in Leavesden.



*Possibly... probably.*



Princess Leia said:


> I though that it was interesting that in Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone Hagrid rode on a Triumph Bonneville and then in the Deathly Hallows Part One they used the Royal Enfield which they fitted with the sidecar.



*I did not know that!

Huh!*



Princess Leia said:


> Although there could be multiple originals. It is reported that they wen through 14 Ford Anglias in the making of the whomping willow scene.



*Those willows can be pretty
tough on cars.*



Princess Leia said:


> I remember waiting over an hour to get into Ollivander's with Hannah.



*No... just.... no.*



Princess Leia said:


> She did get chosen much to the annoyance of a couple of British teenage girls in the same group as us "She only got picked caused she dressed up!" Hannah was 10 at the time and loved every moment of it.



*Well, then...
a. Get dressed up.
b. Get younger because;
c. The youngest ones should get picked.*



Princess Leia said:


> Hannah was alright the wand chose her. It was before the day of interactive ones. Looks fun!



*She had a lot of fun doing
the various interactions.*



Princess Leia said:


> Here are my answers
> 
> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> 
> Won't bother googling
> b 3 hours
> 
> 
> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> 
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> 
> 
> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> 
> d. California Screamin'
> 
> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> 
> b. TSMM
> 
> 
> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> 
> d. Ornament



*All noted!
Got your PM, too!*



Princess Leia said:


> Mel was curious to know why all his regulars had defected to the French Street Bistro. What was wrong with his 50's vibe? What did the bistro have that he didn't?



*Flavour?*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> I had no idea whatsoever.



*And you don't have to 
to get the points!*



mustinjourney said:


> I would say yes -- Alaska during the summer has sunlight all day but I am pretty sure they still refer to days/nights. Of course, I'm answering a rhetorical question.



*Yes is correct.
I've lived where it doesn't
really get dark at night
(although the sun did
dip below the horizon.)

It may be light, 
but it's still the middle of the night.*



mustinjourney said:


>







mustinjourney said:


> This is a tough one to caption.
> 
> "Hey, you think they'll let us in the restaurant if we dress up as chefs?"



*Worth a shot!*



mustinjourney said:


> 1. B - 3 hours
> 2. A. Shake Shack
> 3. D. California Screamin
> 4. C. HM
> 5. B. Shirt



*All noted!*



mustinjourney said:


> Bonus -- yes. PM you.



*Got it!*



mustinjourney said:


> Side note -- at least two places you've visited during this trip are now permanently closed (Annabella hotel and the petting zoo place). Remind me to NOT invite you over for dinner. hahaha



*I know!
I'm especially upset about
the Annabella.
Great memories there.*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Okay!
> Life is returning to normal now.
> My cousin is handling the details
> and my role is minimal right now.



Well hopefully it's something that wasn't too life changing and glad you can get back to normal.



pkondz said:


> Today, I'm going to tackle
> getting our 10' Christmas tree put up.
> (Not an easy task.)



At least you can put one up!  The only way we can have one is suspended from the ceiling, and even that might be a risky business!



pkondz said:


> Hopefully there'll be an update
> in the not very distant future.



and there was much rejoicing!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well hopefully it's something that wasn't too life changing and glad you can get back to normal.



*Death in the family.*



franandaj said:


> At least you can put one up! The only way we can have one is suspended from the ceiling, and even that might be a risky business!



*Why?*



franandaj said:


> and there was much rejoicing!





*I have to re-read yours
and Liesa's TRs first.
No notes!*


----------



## cinderkelly

pkondz said:


> Death in the family



I’m so sorry to hear that 

On a completely different note, I finally got brave and we dipped into your fabulous Canadian bag of goodies you gave me!  Yum!!  It’s totally worth a 16 hour drive to Winnipeg to restock!


Hope all is well


----------



## pkondz

cinderkelly said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that



*Thank you.*



cinderkelly said:


> On a completely different note, I finally got brave and we dipped into your fabulous Canadian bag of goodies you gave me! Yum!! It’s totally worth a 16 hour drive to Winnipeg to restock!



* Glad you like them. *



cinderkelly said:


> Hope all is well



*Must admit to not being
overly motivated tonight.*


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> Death in the family.


Very sorry to hear this. Sending lots of s  your way.


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Very sorry to hear this. Sending lots of s  your way.


*Thanks, Tracy. *


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *Death in the family.*



I'm sorry for your loss.



pkondz said:


> *Why?*



Cats. When we moved into our big house I was excited to have a full sized tree. I can't have a real tree as the smell causes me to sneeze and cough. So I got my fake tree out of the attic and started to set it up. Immediately my two Dalmatian kitties showed up and began gnawing on the branches. If I left it up, they would never stop and would end up getting sick. 

Already when I used to have a tree, I had to use plush ornaments so they didn't break when it was knocked over.  It was only 4 ft tall.



pkondz said:


> *I have to re-read yours
> and Liesa's TRs first.
> No notes!*



As I remember mine was relatively chronological while hers was more reminiscent featuring highlights of our day.  Feel free to steal any pictures if you like.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.



*Thanks, Alison.*



franandaj said:


> Cats. When we moved into our big house I was excited to have a full sized tree. I can't have a real tree as the smell causes me to sneeze and cough. So I got my fake tree out of the attic and started to set it up. Immediately my two Dalmatian kitties showed up and began gnawing on the branches. If I left it up, they would never stop and would end up getting sick.
> 
> Already when I used to have a tree, I had to use plush ornaments so they didn't break when it was knocked over. It was only 4 ft tall.



*Figured as much. The cats being the reason anyway.
Not the eating part.*



franandaj said:


> As I remember mine was relatively chronological while hers was more reminiscent featuring highlights of our day. Feel free to steal any pictures if you like.



*I think I probably have
enough photos.
Have to crop the ones you sent me, though. 

But thanks!*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> Death in the family.



I'm very sorry to hear that, pkondz.  Prayers for your family.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that, pkondz.  Prayers for your family.


*Thanks Mark.*


----------



## Steppesister

Hello, my friend!  Slowly going to start digging myself out of my DISHole and catching up. Could take a long time. But know I need to start here since I have some outstanding (as in missing, not necessarily quality) contest answers. I won't have time to read the chatter this time around, and hope you'll understand. Just.... you know, trying to get my feet back on the ground so to speak. 

Now.... back to the last chapter for commenting.  Hope you're well! By the way, when I do finally get around to getting my first "REAL" chapter up, you'll be the co-star.


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> Right out of the gate.
> For bonus points...
> Without Googling,
> can you tell me what the title
> has to do with Universal?



Had to google. Had zero idea what you were talking about, but having no TV, I"m not surprised. 



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... can you still call it "night"
> if the sun is out?
> And if the sun is still in the sky
> when it's supposed to be down,
> wouldn't that imply that the Earth
> has stopped rotating?
> Hmmm... 1,000 mile per hour winds.



Stop. You're going to hurt yourself. 



pkondz said:


> and a .... Coke... for breakfast...
> for me. Gross.



Disgusting. And yet...



pkondz said:


> Hmmm...
> Would the invention of the internet
> qualify as better than sliced bread?
> What about cell phones?
> 
> Hmmm... depending on your viewpoint,
> either of those could be the _bane_
> of your existence.



I know bread is a bane to my behind. 


Oh, wait. Sorry, you were referring to internet and cell phones. 



pkondz said:


> Choo on that one for a while.



Slow (very) slow clap. 



pkondz said:


> Soon, our quarry came into sight.



Well, that is a lot of rock there. 



pkondz said:


> Capiche?



Gesundheit!




pkondz said:


> I have to say... that section
> that was cut out, right at the beginning
> really tainted the ride for me.
> I like to get right into the spirit of the thing,
> and that just took me right out.
> 
> The ride was good, but I never re-captured
> that feeling of awe and delight.



Rats! Such a bummer!



pkondz said:


> The theming here, as in all of HPL
> is really top notch.
> On par with Disney.
> 
> (Gasp!)



Blasphemer! 



pkondz said:


> And I'm never wrong.



Really? That's not what you said on my thread earlier. Which is it? (Of course I know the answer.  The Great PK is never wrong!!)



pkondz said:


> Well... Kay did.
> I accompanied her as far as
> the ride proper,
> then took the "chicken" exit.



bwock bwock...



pkondz said:


> Getting old sucks. Hard.



PREACH IT!!



pkondz said:


> Kay purchased an interactive one.
> Took a while to find just the right one.
> But when she did...



I thought the wands chose them! ??



pkondz said:


> We came across a tragic scene.
> These two cooks were locked
> out of their restaurant.
> The patrons inside all died of starvation.
> 
> 
> Tragic.
> 
> 
> Come up with your own story
> about that photo.
> Bonus points if you do.



The two cooks went to Krusty Burgers for lunch because they couldn't afford to eat their own food as the owners only give their employees a 10% discount. When they got back, the bus boys had been promoted to chefs as a cost saving measure. 



pkondz said:


> I'm _sure_ LA rush hour traffic
> isn't as bad as I've been told.
> People exaggerate, you know??





Can't. Breathe. 

Oh PK, you kill me. 



pkondz said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours
> 
> a
> 
> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.
> 
> b
> 
> Most of the following day's
> events have been documented...
> in _two_ other TRs!
> So.... any more questions
> would give a certain pair
> of ladies an unfair advantage.
> 
> However, Kay and I _were_ alone
> for a little bit.
> 
> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'
> 
> Mickey's NotFunWheel of Death
> 
> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR
> 
> HM? It's your fave.
> 
> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament
> 
> B Easy to pack
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



PM coming.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> Death in the family.


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> See you should have told me and Liesa what you did we co hld have hellld you out!



Hear, hear! 

(probably would have helped ME out too. LOLOLOL!!)



pkondz said:


> Well... you'll notice I snuck
> my camera the second time.
> Of course it was my P&S
> which I hid in a buttoned
> pocket before boarding.



Sneaksy, we are. 



pkondz said:


> *I have to re-read yours
> and Liesa's TRs first.
> No notes!*



Glad we could be of service! HAHA! In all seriousness, use all material or photos you please. All in good friendly fun and best to share the nice time we all had with many. 



franandaj said:


> As I remember mine was relatively chronological while hers was more reminiscent featuring highlights of our day. Feel free to steal any pictures if you like.



Correct. And ditto. Use whatever you'd like and helps you most.


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Hello, my friend!



*Well, hi there stranger!
Welcome back!*



Steppesister said:


> Slowly going to start digging myself out of my DISHole and catching up.



*Good luck!
I was soooo behind.
And you were gone
longer than I was!*



Steppesister said:


> But know I need to start here since I have some outstanding (as in missing, not necessarily quality) contest answers.







Steppesister said:


> I won't have time to read the chatter this time around, and hope you'll understand. Just.... you know, trying to get my feet back on the ground so to speak.



*No worries.
Ya gotta do what
ya gotta do. *



Steppesister said:


> Now.... back to the last chapter for commenting.  Hope you're well! By the way, when I do finally get around to getting my first "REAL" chapter up, you'll be the co-star.



*Yay me!
Undoubtedly will be your
best chapter... ever!*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Had to google. Had zero idea what you were talking about, but having no TV, I"m not surprised.



*Well, you're excused, then.*



Steppesister said:


> Stop. You're going to hurt yourself.



*If it stopped, we'd all be hurt!*



Steppesister said:


> I know bread is a bane to my behind.







Steppesister said:


> Oh, wait. Sorry, you were referring to internet and cell phones.







Steppesister said:


> Slow (very) slow clap.



*Thank you.
Thank you very much.

Try the veal.*



Steppesister said:


> Well, that is a lot of rock there.



*OMG.

Someone got it!!*



Steppesister said:


> Gesundheit!







Steppesister said:


> Rats! Such a bummer!


*
Yeah. Not the best
first exposure 
to that ride.*



Steppesister said:


> Blasphemer!


*
Whoops! Sorry!*



Steppesister said:


> Really? That's not what you said on my thread earlier. Which is it? (Of course I know the answer.  The Great PK is never wrong!!)


*
Well...

Truthfully, I like to bluster
on my own thread...

But I'm frequently wrong.


Usually.*



Steppesister said:


> bwock bwock...



*Uh, huh.

"I thought pkondz was joining us?"
"No. Apparently he threw his back out
riding one to many rides at Universal."

Now I get it.
You actually did not
want to meet,
and wanted Alison
all to yourself.*



Steppesister said:


> I thought the wands chose them! ??



*Uh huh...

"Dad. Which one should I get? I don't know!"*



Steppesister said:


> The two cooks went to Krusty Burgers for lunch because they couldn't afford to eat their own food as the owners only give their employees a 10% discount. When they got back, the bus boys had been promoted to chefs as a cost saving measure.



*It's a cutthroat business.*



Steppesister said:


> Can't. Breathe.
> 
> Oh PK, you kill me.



*Yeah.....*



Steppesister said:


> 1. How long does it take
> to get to our next hotel?
> (You can Google map it if you like:
> Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
> a. 2 hours
> b. 3 hours
> c. 4 hours
> d. 5 hours
> 
> a
> 
> 2. Where do we eat dinner?
> a. Shake Shack
> b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
> c. We don't. We're still full.
> d. Room service.
> 
> b
> 
> Most of the following day's
> events have been documented...
> in _two_ other TRs!
> So.... any more questions
> would give a certain pair
> of ladies an unfair advantage.
> 
> However, Kay and I _were_ alone
> for a little bit.
> 
> 3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
> a. Grizzly River Run
> b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
> c. Silly Symphony Swings
> d. California Screamin'
> 
> Mickey's NotFunWheel of Death
> 
> 4. Which ride do we go on
> more than two times.
> a. Soarin'
> b. TSMM
> c. HM
> d. BTMRR
> 
> HM? It's your fave.
> 
> 5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
> (oldest DD who didn't come along)
> a. Mouse ears
> b. T-shirt
> c. Mug
> d. Ornament
> 
> B Easy to pack


*
All noted!*



Steppesister said:


> PM coming.



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Sorry for your loss


*Thank you.*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> (probably would have helped ME out too. LOLOLOL!!)



*Cheaters! Cheaters!*



Steppesister said:


> Sneaksy, we are.



*Yup!*



Steppesister said:


> Glad we could be of service! HAHA! In all seriousness, use all material or photos you please. All in good friendly fun and best to share the nice time we all had with many.





Steppesister said:


> Correct. And ditto. Use whatever you'd like and helps you most.



*Well, I am using one of your photos
and the photopass photos from @franandaj 
Thank you both. *


----------



## pkondz

*I swear...
I'm working on it!*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Yanno, stuff occurs. I'll be okay if you need more time.


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> Yanno, stuff occurs. I'll be okay if you need more time.


*I’m hoping to make 
progress tonight. *


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *I swear...
> I'm working on it!*



I feel like it is now my duty to post this.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> I feel like it is now my duty to post this.



*I'm trying! I'm trying!!!!*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *I'm trying! I'm trying!!!!*



I know the feeling!


----------



## pkondz

*Okay folks.
Update's mostly written.
Tomorrow I'll go over it
and fix typos.

The writing...
Well, ain't nuttin' fixin' that!

But... 

It should be up tomorrow.*


----------



## pkondz

*There's a Disney in California?*

*I have to tell you a little secret.
I've been putting this off.

This.
What you're reading.
I've been looking at this screen
for days now.

Oh, I had all the photos preloaded,
ready to put prose to.
But...

I can't find a way to start.
I wonder if this is writer's block?
But then how can I be writing this?

My hope is that if I just... start...
the words will start to flow.

--------------------------------------------------

We last left off on our
sweet sixteen adventure
having spent an eventful day
in the Universal lap of luxury.
(aka: HPL&OS*)
*Harry Potter Land & Other Stuff

And now it was time to pay
for our excesses,
with a nice drive some
forty odd miles to our next stop;
the now defunct, Anabella Hotel.
Located conveniently right smack dab
next to Disneyland.

We left with plenty of time to do the
two hour journey.

Stop laughing!
How was I supposed to know????

Yeah, yeah... I was warned.
But... how bad could it be?


Witchin' Betty, (although her name's
not really "Witchin'") our trusty GPS,
guided us faithfully onto
what at first glance
appeared to be a highway,
but in reality was a shuffle board.

You know... stop for a bit,
(at which time it resembled
a parking lot)
and then shuffle forward
a bit before stopping again.

It wasn't all that bad.
We did get to see a whole
bunch of motorcycles zip by us
as we sat, slurping gasoline
at an unfortunate rate.

And before you mention or comment
on how those terrible bikers
shouldn't get away with that...
It's legal to lane split in California.

Indeed, I saw many cars move over
a bit to give them more room.
(And I quickly followed suit.)


Our two hour drive became three.
And then four.

Eventually we did reach our hotel.
And I can state that by the time
we got there and checked in,
I was quite done with driving
for the day.
(It wasn't all bad.
I fondly recall the two of us
singing along to Hotel California.)

Luckily there was (and is)
a restaurant adjacent
and Kay and I popped over
for a late-ish dinner.

No notes. No photos.
I was a bit done with
Trip Reporting by that point.


After dinner, we headed back
to our room where Kay acted
like every teenager everywhere
and quickly popped on her phone.

I on the other hand decided
to head out for a sashay
around the hotel grounds and vicinity.

And you know what?
It turned out to be
a really nice night.

It was perfect
and just what I needed.

I'm not going to write about that though.
I was just able to enjoy the evening
and embrace life.
I returned to our room
feeling like a new man.

The next part of this vacation
was just getting started.
Disneyland, here we come!



We got up the next morning
too early, yet full of excitement.
Disney!
The promise of wonders yet unseen.

We got ready to go and,
since I knew what was
going to happen later,
I packed a backpack.
(Because that's what one
does with a backpack...
you pack it.
Pity the British who have
rucksacks. Do they sack it?)

We packed the packed
backpack in the back
of the car and headed out.

Or started to.
As we approached the exit
by the hotel lobby,
I spied a familiar face.
I'm still not really sure
how I recognized her.
We hadn't met in person before.
And I certainly wasn't looking
for familiar faces in California!

(Well... movie stars, perhaps.
It's California. Don't they litter the
streets with celebrities there? )

It wasn't a movie star,
but she's a star in her own right.
I thought I recognized... I did!
It was @Steppesister !

I wasn't that surprised, mind you.
I knew she was staying in the same hotel.
And we were all going to DL that morning.

We pulled up beside her and I rolled
down Kay's window.
"Liesa?" I called.

Apparently she was waiting for
a cab or Uber or rickshaw.
She begged us for a ride
so she wouldn't have to pay for one,
and we reluctantly agreed.
(Kidding. It was nice to start
the day with a mini-DISmeet. )

We chatted as I drove
and got to know each other a bit.
A few minutes later, we had arrived.

Kay and I had to go to will-call
(or whatever you call the place
you pick up your tickets)
but already there was a line up
of people waiting to enter.

We knew we'd be at the back of the line
as we had to wait for our window
to open (at park opening time),
get our tickets,
and then get in line to get in the park.

I wasn't too worried. We had all day,
and Fast Passes are wonderful things.


Eventually (merely an eternity later)
the window opened and we got
our tickets.
The CM asked if this was our
first visit and gave us
buttons to wear too.
I mentioned that it was Kay's
birthday (well... we were celebrating)
and they gave her a birthday
button too. 

Finally, we entered the park
and we had our first look
at Disneyland.






Hmmm... odd.
No castle.
Wait... Is that it??
It's so... tiny!






Obligatory castle photo.
I once heard of a guy
who didn't stop for a castle photo,
he even had a camera in full view
on a strap around his neck!
He was beaten and thrown
out of the park.
Lifetime ban.
Even had his Mickey ears confiscated.
Very sad.






Okay. Now that we have
observed Disney protocol,
we can high tail it to our first ride!
Peter Pan!
I was really interested to see
how this one differed
(if at all!)
from the one in Florida.

90 minute wait.

Nope!

I can live with not knowing!

On to our next ride.
How about this one,
right next door?






I'm going to say something
before we get much further.
This was all new to me.
There will be times
when there are lots of photos...
and times when there are none.
I was a tourist here.
I didn't want to be constantly
in Trip Report mode, you know?

When you start paying me,
then I'll take more.
And take notes, too!


After our wild ride,
we figured we'd try
something on the opposite spectrum.
Storybook Land Canal Boats.
Kay and I got in line,
which, if it hadn't been exceptionally short,
would not have happened.
I was willing to try this,
since it's completely new...
But I wasn't going to wait
more than five minutes for it!

As we stood in line,
Kay suddenly pipes up.
"Dad. There's Liesa."
I look over and Liesa
has obviously had the same thought
and has just entered the line.
I call out to her and...

I once wrote about how a young man
tried to cut through the line at RNRC
by saying his friends/family were up ahead.
I didn't let him go and he left.

And now...


Liesa blithely hopped over the rope,
elbowed her way past some
angry parents and joined us.
I studiously avoided the glares
of the people behind us.






See them? Staring?
Can you feel the hatred?

I consoled myself with the thought
that really, they hated Liesa
and not me.
Or not as much.


And now for some chill...

I mean, why not take
a nice, relaxing... uh...

OMG! We're about to be
swallowed by a giant whale!!!






Agggghhhhh!!!!
Turn around!
No! I don't wanna die!






Here! Uh... Liesa!
Why don't you sit in the front!
Better pictures from there.







Liesa was devoured
and we never saw her again.
On the bright side,
I survived so I can write
all about our trip.

Or is that a dark side?
Hmmm.... considering
the way this chapter is going,
I'd say it was a dull side.


So... speaking of dull,
(Hello? Did someone call my name?)
here are some photos
from that ride.
It's slow enough
to take copious photos.

It's really a defense mechanism.
You do that to fend of boredom.

RNRC, it ain't.






I will say, however,
that the attention to detail
(as usual)
is pretty impressive.
Even the trees are to scale.






I don't think a real water wheel
would splash like that, though.
Disney should do something
about that.
Would changing the laws of physics
be too much to ask????

Brother.
I mean, come on!






Street-ratville.






Sand-castleville






After our exhilarating journey,
it was time for....

No...
Oh, no!
I am not doing....

Puke cups.






I was ready to fight Kay on this,
but... she plays dirty.
"Dad. It's my birthday celebration.
You have to."

And when Liesa rejoined us,
(apparently she came out fine in the end)
she insisted I ride it as well.

Two against one.
Totally unfair.
I decided to capitulate first
and regurgitate after.

We got in our puke cup
and right off the bat,
both Kay and Liesa
were trying to spin
the cup as fast as they could!
Kay, because she likes it,
Liesa because she was
hoping I'd spew.

I assured her that if I did,
I would do so in her direction.


I think the ladies had fun.
Every time they'd start
the cup spinning,
I'd grab the wheel and spin
it in the opposite direction,
effectively stopping it,
and they'd yell at me.

Hah! Joke's on them.
I'm married.
I'm used to women
yelling at me. 

Eventually, I decided
that if they wanted to spin,
I'd spin.
I spun the wheel as fast
as I could and was
gratified to hear
shrieks of delight
emanating from the seats, opposite.
When we exited, I was only
a wee bit wobbly, so...
I'll consider that a success.
It would've been more of a
success if I'd puked on their shoes.
But we can't have everything we want.


After cups, I know we rode
Alice and probably Pinocchio
and possibly Snow White...

But not positive.
No photos.
Sometimes you just want to relax
and vacation, you know?






But now it was time to head back
to City Hall where we were meeting
Alison. (@franandaj )
On the way there...

Some people ask me why
I go back to Disney so often?
"You must like rides."
I hear that one a lot.
(I do, but it's not the reason I go.)
Or "What do you do there?"
I get that one fairly often.

But there's just something magical
about the place isn't there?
Disney seems to be the one place
on the planet that I can completely relax.
Altercations are exceedingly rare in Disney.
(Not impossible. My last trip to WDW, being an example. )

And if you look around enough,
you can see the magic.
You just have to know it
when you see it.






Do you see the magic?
(Why yes. Tell me. For bonus points.)*


*Continued next post*​


----------



## pkondz

*Continued from previous post*​
*We arrived back at city hall,
and I had to take a photo
of the lamp burning in Walt's window.






I love that little touch.

Kay and I were early,
and I debated about putting
my backpack in a locker
or waiting for Alison.

I hate being late.

I reasoned that Alison
would actually know where
the lockers were.
So best wait for her. 

I'm glad I waited.
Alison showed up early, herself.
We chatted and got to know each other
as we waited for Liesa, who strolled up
just a few minutes later.

It turned out I didn't need to get
a locker as Alison had a large bag
on the back of her scooter.
I gratefully accepted her offer
of being my personal pack mule.

In short order, we set out
and made our way to:






Jungle Cruise.

I love the realism of this ride.
If you were to actually go to Africa
(Liesa, back me up here.)
you would see baby elephants
spraying water into crocodiles' mouths.

It's very common.


Most know that what
makes or breaks this ride
is the skipper.
And we had a really good one.
Or maybe I'm biased
because he kept picking on me
throughout the ride.
It was hilarious!

He (of course) pointed out
the second most dangerous
animal in the jungle;
the bull elephant...






...and the most dangerous,
his mother in law.






Ahhh.... The Jungle Book.
Schweitzer Falls.
Backside of water...






Does that look like water?
Because it'snot.
Two of his heads for one of yours.
You'll come out ahead.






Aww look at the lions
watching over that sleeping zebra.
He's dead... tired.

Know what kind of meat
zebra meat is?
White meat
Dark meat
White meat
Dark meat
White meat
Dark meat
White meat
Dark meat
White meat
Dark meat
White meat
Dark meat...






They got the point, in the end...

And of course, the ride ended with:
"If you had a great time, my name is John,
if you didn't my name is pkondz."

Awesome.


We rode a few more rides,
Indy and POTC,
where both Alison and Liesa
got wet bums
while Kay and I stayed dry.

I was okay with that.


We made our way
(some of us sloshing)
to New Orleans Square,






where I was looking forward
to trying a couple of treats
that I'd heard of, but never had.






A Mint Julep, and...






...beignets.

(Apologies for the above photo.
From left to right, it's:
"Aww, cute! Aww, cute! Aww, cute!... EW! <spew>"
And thanks to @Steppesister for letting
me borrow the photo! 
I tried to have it taken with my camera,
but my lens cracked.
It does that a lot when it's pointed at me.)

I enjoyed the Mint Julep and would have another,
but I wouldn't stand in line for another beignet.
They were fine, but... Not overly special or unique.
At least, I didn't find them to be.


Okay! What's next!

Merely the best ride in all of Disney!






HM of course!
I mean... what else could it be?
(Bonus points. What's your favourite ride?)

What did I think?
I loved it of course!
And I finally got to see
the Hatbox Ghost.
While the effect is a bit tame
by today's standards,
it's still fun to watch. 

Afterwards, I had a special request
that I was hoping Alison could
help me out with.
And she knew just how to grant it.

On the way, we passed this by:






I had no idea what it was,
or why it was there.
It's actually the oldest attraction
in the park.

It's a petrified tree.
It's believed to be between
55 - 70 million years old.
Walt purchased it back in 1956.
His wife gifted it to the park in '57.

I thought it was interesting enough
to deserve at least a mention.

Not long after, we arrived at our
next destination.







We wandered inside and met some royalty.






I must admit, though,
that this kind of thing
really isn't my thing.
When we next met Cindy,
I declined to participate.
I knew someone else
who was very interested
in meeting her.






No. Not Kay.
Although she did enjoy
meeting her.

No, I'm talking about Alison.






Don't they look like they're having fun?
Of course, Cinderella had no idea
of what Alison really had in mind.
While Cinderella was distracted
with posing nicely for the
photopass photographer,
Alison... well....
See for yourself:






Yup. That's right.
Alison pinched Cinderella's royal bottom.
I caught the mischievous grin on Alison's face
just as she was in the act.
And you can see how Cindy reacted to it.
I believe she even bleated out an
"Oh my goodness!"

I mean, it's obvious that's what's going on, right?


Luckily, Alison didn't get kicked out of the park.
Cinderella obviously has a good sense of humour
and they were both able to laugh about it after.






Next up was the reason I was here.
I had a special someone that I wanted to meet!






Of course!
I had to meet Ariel, didn't I???
I mean, we're practically engaged!
(If you have no idea what I'm talking about,
just see my last few TRs.)

But...
Practically engaged is not the same
as actually engaged.

And I couldn't have that.
But what do you give the fish...
er... girl of your dreams?

No mere ring (Boring! Been there! Done that!) would do!
No.
I needed something special.
Something that would knock her socks off.
Or fins, as the case may be.

And I had just the thing.

I quickly dropped to one knee,
and presented her with...











A Dinglehopper!

Unfortunately, Kay was slightly...
okay, a lot traumatized by my proposal.

"No! Dad! Think of Mom!"






"I don't want to have a fish
as a step-mom!"






Alas for poor Kay.
Ariel gratefully,
(dare I say, excitedly?)
accepted my token.


As far as I am concerned,
that means we're engaged.


Yussss....


Unfortunately, I couldn't pick a date
with my soon to be mate.
While she is a princess,
she is also on the clock
and needs to bring home the royal bacon.
I had to take my leave.

But fear not! We'll set a date,
and you're all invited!*


*Continued next post*​


----------



## pkondz

*Continued from previous post*​
*Speaking of bacon...

Around this time, we all decided...
that we were starving to death.
Beignets are tasty,
but hardly filling.

It was time for some real grub!
And we had no idea where to go!
Alison suggested the Plaza
and we all agreed that it sounded good.

I didn't take any photos,
but I do know that Alison and I
split the fried chicken.
Dang! That was some good chicken!
Do you know how they say "fried chicken"
in France?
(No. Not Royale with poulet.)
(Get the reference(ish)? Bonus points, yes or no.)

They don't!
And they don't know what they're missing out on.

Kay had some Penne pasta while Liesa had a salad.
I have no idea what is wrong with those two!


Once we were sated, it was time
to throw caution to the wind
and get in the water.
Underwater, that is.
Specifically the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage.






While it's not quite
(nor ever was)
20,000 Leagues Under the Sea,
it's as close as I'm ever likely to get.
I loved that ride.
20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
was the first Disney movie
I ever saw.
(Full disclosure, it might
have been Pinocchio.
They were about the same time
and wayyyyy too far back to remember.)

I boarded the sub and...
whadya know!
There were mermaids on board
there too!






The ride had obvious Nemo references:






But plenty of original ride props
to keep me happy too.
(Well... I think they were original.
They certainly looked the part.)
















While it's not the world's
most exciting ride.
And doesn't quite compare
to riding in a real submarine,
it was still fun
and I'm glad I did it.
(And thanks to Alison and Liesa
for letting me indulge myself.

With riding the submarine, people!!!)


Okay, now that I've gotten my kicks,
it was time for Kay to get hers.

I can't say about today,
but at that time,
she had a serious crush on Gaston.
(Such is the fickle lives of teenagers.)

We were standing in line for a ride, when...
"Dad! There he is!"
I asked the ladies if they'd hold my spot
and we took off in hot pursuit.
Unfortunately, it was not to be.
No sooner had we set out,
then Gaston had disappeared.
Poop.

And yet... not too long after,
he reappeared!
Once again we made
the mad dash in his direction.

And, well...











Someone was a very happy girl.
(And no hover hand. Good girl.
Wait... that's my kid I'm talking about...)


After a bit, it was determined
that it was Dole Whip Float time.

Of course it's always Dole Whip Float time.
We just hadn't had the opportunity
to indulge until now.






And that's Dole Whip "Float"
If you haven't done the float,
you're not doing it right.


By now, the day was getting along
and it was time to leave the park.
We had a long trip to take,
all the way to California Adventure Park.

Yup. We walked a few dozen steps
from the exit of one park
to the entrance of another.

I really can't express how... foreign
that was to me.
I mean... going from park to park
should involve a bus or monorail ride
shouldn't it?

Being able to just pop over
to the next park was... surreal.






The first thing we did
was to just walk through
the park to the backside of it.
Er... I mean the rear.

Um...

We walked through the park.











Eventually we wound up at Paradise Pier.
For some reason, I had always thought of
Paradise Pier as being somehow outside
the park itself.

Odd.

Not sure where I picked that up from.






Ah. Mickey's Not So Fun Wheel of Death.
We didn't ride that first.






Nor did we ride California Screamin'
(And really? What's with the apostrophes?
I'm lookin' at you, Soarin'.)
but we would, in just a bit.

We did ride TSMM.






And I'm happy to say
that out of the four of us,
I kicked some serious heinie!






Mind you, Liesa had a phone call
to take, so she didn't play.
But if she had, I'm sure
I would've beat her too!

We next road Screamin'
and then made our way
over to Carsland.






Alison took us in by a different
route so we would get
a better view.






And... wow.
They really went all out with the
scenery here!
I was pretty gobsmacked
by it all!
The details! Everywhere!
Look at that old highway
guard rail in the above photo.


We had fastpasses for RSR,
and a good thing, too!
The ride had been down
for a while, apparently,
and had just come back on line
shortly before we got there.

I think, (help me out here Alison/Liesa)
the line for the ride was about two hours?






As it was, the fastpass line
took us... I think about 30 minutes
at least.
















I get misty just thinking about it.

It's an excellent ride!
That's one that I really
wouldn't mind waiting for again.

There aren't that many rides
that I'll wait in line for.
But that's one of them.

By then, we were in need
of some down time
and a bit more fuel.

I took a few more snaps as we headed out.
















I love the TV antennae
on the tops of the cones. 


On the way, Kay tallied up her score.
She had been keeping track
of every time she heard a kid having
a meltdown.

Today's tally stood at eleven.

I strongly suspect she missed... a lot.


We soon arrived at our destination.
A friend of Alison's had offered
to meet her (and by extension... us)
in the 1901 Lounge.

I must admit, I hadn't heard anything
about the place, prior to going.
All I knew, was that we were going
to relax and have a bite there.






















Thanks to Kay for all the above photos.
I was too busy... well... not taking any.

We settled in and ordered drinks
and some food to nosh on.
We got flatbread and queso.
A cheeseboard. Or was it charcuterie?
Some Pad Thai lobster rolls and chicken rolls.
We also got some mini hot dogs,
which Kay proceeded to devour
since she wouldn't touch anything else.


Teenagers.


I ordered another round of hot dogs
so that others might try them.

I think she ate all of those too.


I personally thought the evening
was going along nicely,
but somewhere along the way
I must have said something
that insulted Liesa.
We were just sitting,
chatting, when...
All of a sudden,
Liesa throws her drink at me!!

I still don't know what it was
that I said that upset her so.

I tried to make amends
and grabbed a nearby stack
of napkins to blot up the mess.

Error number two for the night.
Apparently, Liesa was hoarding
the napkins to keep as an
impromptu souvenir of the place.
And I went and ruined them all.



Sorry, Liesa.
(I still feel badly about that,
by the way. )


The evening wasn't a complete loss however.
At least, not for Kay.
I suppose the waiter noticed her birthday button
and brought out a little dish of ice cream
with a candle.











She was pretty happy with that!


After we had eaten our fill,
Alison left us
and Kay and I took our leave
from Liesa.

We headed back to California Screamin'
(I suspect it's screaming about its lost 'g')
and rode it again.
Then Kay decided that she wanted
to ride Mickey's Not So Fun Wheel of Death.

I declined.
I'd heard far too many horror stories
to wish to risk my stomach on it.

As it turned out, Kay said it was
completely benign.
Truth be told, watching her
I was amazed at how s l o w l y
it all went.

Perhaps she just got lucky.
Or unlucky, depending on your
point of view.


We then headed out of the park
and back over to Disneyland.

We got in a not very long line
for HM and rode.
What the heck...
the line's short...
We rode again!

By now it was getting dark
and we headed back
to California Adventure.
We were going to take in
World of Colour.

A few shots before showtime.











We had a few minutes to spare
so I took the opportunity
to get a set of Mouse Ears for Elle.
It was the one souvenir
that she wanted me to pick up.
Glad I had remembered it!

I didn't take a single photo of WOC.
Sometimes you just need to sit back
and take it all in, you know?

The show ended, and we headed out.

We got back to the hotel and...
I was restless.
I headed out for another walk.

It was one of the best nights of my life.
Disney is.. well... magic. You know?
I fell in love. Well, more in love.

I will be back.


And... as a matter of fact...
I would be... and will be.


Contest

For those of you who
had trouble "seeing it":






You never know who'll
be behind the counter
at Mummy Treats.


Answers to previous questions:

1. How long does it take
to get to our next hotel?
(You can Google map it
if you like: Annabella hotel, Anaheim)
a. 2 hours
b. 3 hours
c. 4 hours.
d. 5 hours.
Answer: c. 4 hours - 20 points.

2. Where do we eat dinner?
a. Shake Shack
b. Closest restaurant to the hotel.
c. We don't. We're still full.
d. Room service.
Answer: b. Closest restaurant - 20 points.

3. Which ride does Kay do alone?
a. Grizzly River Run
b. Mickey's Fun Wheel
c. Silly Symphony Swings
d. California Screamin'
Answer: b. Mickey's Fun Wheel - 20 points.

4. Which ride do we go on
more than two times.
a. Soarin'
b. TSMM
c. HM
d. BTMRR
Answer: HM - 30 points.

5. Which souvenir do I buy for Elle?
(oldest DD who didn't come along)
a. Mouse ears
b. T-shirt
c. Mug
d. Ornament
Answer: a. Mouse ears - 20 points.



DonnaBeeGood - 3, closest, swings, HM, mug, saw it, big bang, cooks - 80 points.
Canadian Harmony - 2, closest, Screamin, HM, shirt, saw it, big bang, cooks - 80 points.
rndmr2 - 2, shake shack, Screamin, HM, shirt, saw it, big bang - 50 points.
afwdwfan - 3, closest, Screamin, HM, mug, big bang, cooks - 70 points.
Kiotzu - 4, closest, Screamin, BTMRR, mug - 50 points.
MeghanEmily - 2, closest, swings, soarin', ornament, saw it, big bang, cooks - 50 points.
Mac Brew - 2, don't eat, Screamin, HM, ornament, saw it, big bang, cooks - 60 points.
Mrs T 2009 - 3, shake shack, swings, TSMM, mug, saw it, big bang, cooks - 30 points.
Captain_Oblivious - 3, closest, wheel, BTMRR, shirt, saw it, big bang, cooks - 90 points.
franandaj - 4, room service, wheel, HM, shirt, saw it, big bang, cooks - 130 points.
cinderkelly - big bang - 10 points.
QueenJen - 3, closest, swings, TSMM, ornament, saw it, big bang, cooks - 50 points.
vamassey1 - 3, closest, wheel, TSMM, ornament, saw it, big bang, cooks - 90 points.
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 2, shake shack, Screamin, HM, ornament, saw it, big bang, cooks - 60 points.
cindianne320 - 3, shake shack, Screamin, TSMM, ornament, big bang - 10 points.
juniorbugman - 2, closest, Screamin, TSMM, mug, saw it, big bang, cooks - 50 points.
Terra Nova guy - 3, closest, swings, HM, ornament, saw it, big bang - 70 points.
Chrystmasangel - 4, Screamin, BTMRR, mug, saw it, big bang, cooks - 60 points.
CyndiLouWho - 3, room service, Screamin', HM, ears, big bang, cooks - 70 points.
Princess Leia - 3, closest, Screamin, TSMM, ornament, saw it, big bang, cooks - 50 points.
mustinjourney - 3, shake shack, Screamin, HM, shirt, saw it, big bang, cooks - 60 points.
Steppesister - 2, closest, wheel, HM, shirt, saw it, big bang, cooks - 120 points.


Bonus:
Did you see it?
(Marvin, serving Mummy treats - 10 points.)

Also bonus points for:
Got the connection?
From the Big Bang Theory
(10 points)

Additional bonus points for:
The story of the cooks.
(10 points.)


As usual, if I've made any mistakes,
either above or below, let me know.

Score

Steppesister - 660
franandaj - 605
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 600
MeghanEmily - 570
Captain_Oblivious - 565
CyndiLouWho - 555
vamassey1 - 555
Princess Leia - 540
Terra Nova guy - 540
rndmr2 - 530
Mac Brew - 510
QueenJen - 505
juniorbugman - 500
Chrystmasangel - 495
DonnaBeeGood - 480
mustinjourney - 480
Mrs T 2009 - 465
afwdwfan - 410
Canadian Harmony - 380
Kiotzu - 370
lisaviolet - 295
Curiouser&curiouser! - 245
natebenma - 135
chunkymonkey - 125
SoccerDogWithEars - 125
Crashbeckycoot - 105
orangecats2 - 80
cindianne320 - 60
queenbetsey - 60
Jaina - 55
cinderkelly - 10
irene_dsc - 10
MAGICFOR2 - 10


Questions next round:

No questions.
I'm not even all that sure
what we did yet!
And what I do remember
is the same that at least in part,
at least 3 others know.


Bonus: Did you see it?
Of course you saw it.
I mean, you saw it right?
How could you not see it?

PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions.

Coming up: Um.... dinner is served.

And... nope!
It didn't work.
The prose didn't flow.
All you got was this instead.*


*Chapter 8. Disney Take Two*​


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

First! (Haven't read it yet, but that doesn't matter, right?)


----------



## pkondz

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> First! (Haven't read it yet, but that doesn't matter, right?)


*Totally legit.*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

Your writing is perfectly perfect (a la Mary Poppins), so thank you!

Answers:
Did I see the magic? Yes, through the onions I'm obviously cutting.
Favourite ride? Indy all the way!
Royale/Fried Poulet reference? Nope, don't get it.

Will PM you with my "saw it"


----------



## franandaj

I read it about 5 hours ago, but wanted to wait so that I comment from my computer.....


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> Do you see the magic?
> (Why yes. Tell me. For bonus points.)


The magic is all around you while at Disney.  



pkondz said:


> Aww look at the lions
> watching over that sleeping zebra.
> He's dead... tired.



This is probably my favorite one-liner of the ride.



pkondz said:


> HM of course!
> I mean... what else could it be?
> (Bonus points. What's _your_ favourite ride?)



My favorite ride is flight of passage (used to be Everest).  If I'm with my daughter (4) -- it's probably the tea cups b/c we both love to spin those suckers as fast as possible and she always gets the biggest smile on her face.  With my youngest daughter (2) -- I enjoy Ariel's Under the Sea ride.  She loves to point to everything and scream out.



pkondz said:


> Yup. That's right.
> Alison pinched Cinderella's royal bottom.
> I caught the mischievous grin on Alison's face
> just as she was in the act.
> And you can see how Cindy reacted to it.
> I believe she even bleated out an
> "Oh my goodness!"
> 
> I mean, it's obvious that's what's going on, right?



It'd be more obvious if you photoshopped her hand out of the picture!  hahaha



pkondz said:


> Do you know how they say "fried chicken"
> in France?
> (No. _Not_ Royale with poulet.)
> (Get the reference(ish)? Bonus points, yes or no.)



“Ezekiel 25:17. The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness, for he is truly his brother’s keeper and the finder of lost children.”




pkondz said:


> (And thanks to Alison and Liesa
> for letting me indulge myself.







pkondz said:


> With riding the submarine, people!!!)












pkondz said:


> On the way, Kay tallied up her score.
> She had been keeping track
> of every time she heard a kid having
> a meltdown.
> 
> Today's tally stood at eleven.



11 does seem low.  Hell, I think my 2 year old daughter had 11 meltdowns in 4 hours when we were in the Magic Kingdom a couple weeks ago.



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you saw it.
> I mean, you saw it right?
> How could you not see it?



I seen it.  PM to follow.


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


>


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> Your writing is perfectly perfect (a la Mary Poppins), so thank you!



*You do know I'm not giving out
random sucking up points, right?*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Did I see the magic? Yes, through the onions I'm obviously cutting.



*Pesky things, those onions.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Favourite ride? Indy all the way!



*Really!
Well... it is a fun one! *



Canadian Harmony said:


> Royale/Fried Poulet reference? Nope, don't get it.



*Noted!
And will explain next update.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Will PM you with my "saw it"



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I read it about 5 hours ago, but wanted to wait so that I comment from my computer.....


*Uh, oh!
*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> The magic is all around you while at Disney.



*Now that is a very good observation! *



mustinjourney said:


> This is probably my favorite one-liner of the ride.



* Love that one.*



mustinjourney said:


> My favorite ride is flight of passage (used to be Everest). If I'm with my daughter (4) -- it's probably the tea cups b/c we both love to spin those suckers as fast as possible and she always gets the biggest smile on her face. With my youngest daughter (2) -- I enjoy Ariel's Under the Sea ride. She loves to point to everything and scream out.



*I like how you broke it down
for each of your DDs. *



mustinjourney said:


> It'd be more obvious if you photoshopped her hand out of the picture! hahaha



*I seriously considered that!*



mustinjourney said:


> “Ezekiel 25:17. The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness, for he is truly his brother’s keeper and the finder of lost children.”



*Want his wallet?*



mustinjourney said:


> 11 does seem low. Hell, I think my 2 year old daughter had 11 meltdowns in 4 hours when we were in the Magic Kingdom a couple weeks ago.



*Just what she heard in passing. 

And... ouch.*



mustinjourney said:


> I seen it. PM to follow.



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


>


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *You do know I'm not giving out
> random sucking up points, right?*



Not why I wrote what I wrote, but on the off chance....


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> Not why I wrote what I wrote, but on the off chance....


*Ah ha!!!!*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> I like how you broke it down
> for each of your DDs.



With each of them having completely different personalities right now (not to mention they can't ride all the same rides together), it's kind of necessary.  

It is funny how, despite having the same parents and being raised in similar conditions...they are drastically different emotionally.  Some of it is I think she is just the stereotypical youngest child and wants more attention.  Anytime her older sister is not around, she is a lot more pleasant to be around.  But as soon as the oldest is around, they inevitably start vying for attention.



pkondz said:


> Want his wallet?



Not a chance in hell.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> With each of them having completely different personalities right now (not to mention they can't ride all the same rides together), it's kind of necessary.



*But of course.
And yet....
When I took my DDs the first time,
they were 4 and 8.
Polar opposites.

And yet they loved
the same rides.*



mustinjourney said:


> It is funny how, despite having the same parents and being raised in similar conditions...they are drastically different emotionally. Some of it is I think she is just the stereotypical youngest child and wants more attention. Anytime her older sister is not around, she is a lot more pleasant to be around. But as soon as the oldest is around, they inevitably start vying for attention.



*Yup.
Familiar with the effect.

Less vying, perhaps...
but the rest is true for us.*



mustinjourney said:


> Not a chance in hell.



*Why?
Because you're not as bad as mother's trucker?

He's really a poor driver.*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> Why?
> Because you're not as bad as mother's trucker?



In general, I avoid conflict with strangers...and especially with those that are carrying weapons.


----------



## rndmr2

Nice update, definitely sounds like you had a fun day. I love all the pink flowering trees in a lot of your pictures. 



pkondz said:


>





pkondz said:


> Do you see the magic?
> (Why yes. Tell me. For bonus points.)



Love seeing Aurora walking with that little girl! So cute and yes, magical. The whole place is Magical, which is one of the main reasons I love going there (to WDW, never been to DL but plan to someday)



pkondz said:


> HM of course!
> I mean... what else could it be?
> (Bonus points. What's _your_ favourite ride?)



For me, it's a tie between HM and Peter Pan



pkondz said:


> Schweitzer Falls.
> Backside of water...



I LOVE the "Backside of Water" I always try to get a pic of it.



pkondz said:


> Do you know how they say "fried chicken"
> in France?
> (No. _Not_ Royale with poulet.)
> (Get the reference(ish)? Bonus points, yes or no.)



No clue as to this reference. 

And yes, I saw it, sending PM


----------



## natebenma

pkondz said:


> *Dee!!!
> to the TR!!
> Missed you!
> How are the goats?*







Let's try this again...

So sorry for the disappearing act somewhere around page 10.  

But thanks to the handy-dandy chapter links, I have caught up, for the moment.

Thanks for asking about the goats! They are good.  We currently have 5 rescue goats at the farm.  I can't remember if I posted about Sky on your past report, but since it sort of goes along with your update with the baby capy, here is me with Sky when he was just a few days old.  He came to us when a farmer sold him on Craig's List to a college student who kept him in his dorm room for a couple of days until a friend talked some sense into him.  We took him in at the farm and since he needed to be bottle fed every 4 hours, we had a signup for his first two months for families to take him overnight.












**********************************************************************************************

Thanks for letting me butt in with my pictures, but back to you (and Kay)

Wow!  Loved your update about the petting zoo.  What a great operation!  Sounds like the caretakers area really special and I can't believe their entrance price.




pkondz said:


> Have you?
> (Bonus points. Have you?)



Wow.  The emu egg was beautiful.  No, I have never seen one, but I have seen nests of fake ostrich eggs on a certain safari ride.

The pictures of Kay with the baby capy are adorable!





pkondz said:


>





AWWWW!!!  This is too cute.





pkondz said:


>



We don't currently have any turkeys at the farm, but we did have an incredible turkey named Socrates for several years.  He was very friendly with kids and would follow them around the farm and sometimes onto the school buses.  

Did you know that a turkey's head can change color depending on its mood?  The head is blue when it is happy but will turn red when agitated.  Looks like a content turkey there ^^^


They really have some seriously cool animals there and it is so great that Kay could get so up close and personal with them.


What a great, unique birthday treat.


----------



## natebenma

pkondz said:


> *Ride 'em Cowgirl*





pkondz said:


> Apparently, this _used_ to be where it was,
> but they'd relocated.
> She wasn't impressed that
> the brochure I had from the airport
> (A current one, not an old one)
> was less than accurate.



In their defense, I'm pretty sure there are still maps you can get at Disney that refer to MGM.  I know I saw something just a few years ago.




pkondz said:


> Bo knows horse riding.
> (Bonus if you get the reference.
> Or not. Just let me know.)



Of course!






pkondz said:


> The horse... knew when to stop...



Tammy and her riding sidesaddle and backwards is impressive but THIS! 






pkondz said:


> I noticed a plaque
> on the church...



I liked the Cowboy Commandments.

Sorry the stop at the ghost town cost you a chip.







pkondz said:


> Organ Stop Pizza is...
> different.



This place looks supremely cool, although I had a different thought that the name was due to unusual pizza toppings (liver, gizzards, etc).  Seriously!


----------



## natebenma

pkondz said:


> Next stop...
> Rodeo Drive, baby.
> 
> (Get the connection?
> Bonus points if you tell me if you do or not.)



Got it!

I suspect that since you and I share a common era, I will get a lot of your references.

Except maybe this one.





pkondz said:


> Seriously though.
> Doesn't he remind you of the
> Cameron Frye character
> from Ferris Bueller's Day Off?



I have never seen FBDO-  pitiful, isn't it.  (Haven't seen Dirty Dancing either)




I love the wax museum photos.  That is so cool that you can pose with the figures.

City Walk at Universal looks really cool, especially at night.  The Chinese place sounds really good.  Sorry you were too full to enjoy the duck.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> I can't find a way to start.
> I wonder if this is writer's block?
> But then how can I be writing this?
> 
> My hope is that if I just... start...
> the words will start to flow.



That's how it works!  The way I heard it expressed was that inspiration strikes while you're in the process of creating, not before.



pkondz said:


> You know... stop for a bit,
> (at which time it resembled
> a parking lot)
> and then shuffle forward
> a bit before stopping again.



 Good practice for the DC Beltway, then.



pkondz said:


> And before you mention or comment
> on how those terrible bikers
> shouldn't get away with that...
> It's legal to lane split in California.



So you were wishing you had brought your Harley?  Is it legal for the people in cars to suddenly open their doors?



pkondz said:


> Disneyland, here we come!







pkondz said:


> (Because that's what one
> does with a backpack...
> you pack it.
> Pity the British who have
> rucksacks. Do they sack it?)



And do they wear it on their rucks?



pkondz said:


> (Well... movie stars, perhaps.
> It's California. Don't they litter the
> streets with celebrities there? )



Of course!  See that homeless guy over there?  That's Pauly Shore!



pkondz said:


> It wasn't a movie star,
> but she's a star in her own right.
> I thought I recognized... I did!
> It was @Steppesister !







pkondz said:


> Hmmm... odd.
> No castle.
> Wait... Is _that_ it??
> It's so... _tiny_!



 We all have the same reaction when we're used to the Florida park.



pkondz said:


> Obligatory castle photo.
> I once heard of a guy
> who didn't stop for a castle photo,
> he even had a camera in full view
> on a strap around his neck!
> He was beaten and thrown
> out of the park.
> Lifetime ban.
> Even had his Mickey ears confiscated.
> Very sad.



Don't worry.  They still apparently let @afwdwfan into the Florida parks.



pkondz said:


> 90 minute wait.
> 
> Nope!
> 
> I can live with not knowing!



 Very few rides are worth that!



pkondz said:


> I was a tourist here.
> I didn't want to be constantly
> in Trip Report mode, you know?



Totally justified.



pkondz said:


> I was willing to try this,
> since it's completely new...
> But I wasn't going to wait
> more than five minutes for it!



I remember trying hard to experience things at DL that were new or different from what was in Florida...but still didn't really go out of my way for this one.



pkondz said:


> Liesa blithely hopped over the rope,
> elbowed her way past some
> angry parents and joined us.
> I studiously avoided the glares
> of the people behind us.



If she were Canadian, she would have at least politely apologized while she elbowed people in the head.



pkondz said:


> I consoled myself with the thought
> that really, they hated Liesa
> and not me.
> Or not as much.



Until you crop-dusted them.  That swung the opinion polls.



pkondz said:


> Here! Uh... Liesa!
> Why don't you sit in the front!
> Better pictures from there.







pkondz said:


> It's really a defense mechanism.
> You do that to fend of boredom.
> 
> RNRC, it _ain't._



Yeah...I'm kinda getting that.



pkondz said:


> I was ready to fight Kay on this,
> but... she plays dirty.
> "Dad. It's my birthday celebration.
> You have to."
> 
> And when Liesa rejoined us,
> (apparently she came out fine in the end)
> she insisted I ride it as well.



Just plain dirty.  Cruel and unusual punishment, if you ask me.



pkondz said:


> Hah! Joke's on them.
> I'm married.
> I'm _used_ to women
> yelling at me.



Yeah!  Take that!



pkondz said:


> Some people ask me why
> I go back to Disney so often?
> "You must like rides."



Well, duh.  Who doesn't?



pkondz said:


> But there's just something magical
> about the place isn't there?







pkondz said:


> Do you see the magic?
> (Why yes. Tell me. For bonus points.)



Of course I do.  It's right there.



pkondz said:


> We arrived back at city hall,
> and I had to take a photo
> of the lamp burning in Walt's window.



Glad you remembered to look for that.  I'm glad my wife remembered to take a photo, too.



pkondz said:


> It turned out I didn't need to get
> a locker as Alison had a large bag
> on the back of her scooter.
> I gratefully accepted her offer
> of being my personal pack mule.



Wow, she's starting her fairy godmother work early.



pkondz said:


> If you were to actually _go_ to Africa
> (Liesa, back me up here.)
> you would see baby elephants
> spraying water into crocodiles' mouths.
> 
> It's very common.



Happens in every nature movie I watch with crocodiles.  So cliche at this point.



pkondz said:


> Does that look like water?
> Because it'snot.



That's my favorite one.



pkondz said:


> And of course, the ride ended with:
> "If you had a great time, my name is John,
> if you didn't my name is pkondz."
> 
> Awesome.



 A whole ride dedicated to Dad jokes.  What's not to like?



pkondz said:


> We rode a few more rides,
> Indy and POTC,
> where both Alison and Liesa
> got wet bums
> while Kay and I stayed dry.



Indiana Jones...



pkondz said:


> (Apologies for the above photo.
> From left to right, it's:
> "Aww, cute! Aww, cute! Aww, cute!... EW! <spew>"



Yep, that's how I saw it too.



pkondz said:


> I enjoyed the Mint Julep and would have another,
> but I wouldn't stand in line for another beignet.
> They were fine, but... Not overly special or unique.
> At least, I didn't find them to be.



Fried dough and sugar is a pretty simple pleasure.



pkondz said:


> HM of course!
> I mean... what else could it be?
> (Bonus points. What's _your_ favourite ride?)



Just pure ride experience--Expedition Everest.  When you take into account memories and nostalgia and general Disney-ness, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.



pkondz said:


> It's a petrified tree.
> It's believed to be between
> 55 - 70 _million_ years old.
> Walt purchased it back in 1956.
> His wife gifted it to the park in '57.
> 
> I thought it was interesting enough
> to deserve at least a mention.



Absolutely.  I didn't know that was there!



pkondz said:


> Yup. That's right.
> Alison pinched Cinderella's royal bottom.
> I caught the mischievous grin on Alison's face
> just as she was in the act.



 That's awfully forward!



pkondz said:


>



 How much time do you spend planning these?



pkondz said:


> Unfortunately, I couldn't pick a date
> with my soon to be mate.
> While she _is_ a princess,
> she is also on the clock
> and needs to bring home the royal bacon.
> I had to take my leave.
> 
> But fear not! We'll set a date,
> and you're all invited!



Great!  I'll wait by the mailbox for the invitation.



pkondz said:


> I didn't take any photos,
> but I do know that Alison and I
> split the fried chicken.
> Dang! That was some good chicken!



 I'd go back.



pkondz said:


> Do you know how they say "fried chicken"
> in France?
> (No. _Not_ Royale with poulet.)
> (Get the reference(ish)? Bonus points, yes or no.)



I'll put it in inviso-text: Pulp Fiction.

Of course, there's no need to worry about the metric system with chicken.



pkondz said:


> Kay had some Penne pasta while Liesa had a salad.
> I have no idea what is wrong with those two!



 Buncha weirdos.



pkondz said:


> While it's not quite
> (nor ever was)
> 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea,
> it's as close as I'm ever likely to get.
> I _loved_ that ride.



Me too.  Something about stepping onto a submarine.

Fun fact: every movie about a submarine is inherently awesome.



pkondz said:


> Someone was a very happy girl.
> (And no hover hand. Good girl.
> Wait... that's my _kid_ I'm talking about...)



Whoa, he put her head right in his armpit!  Ew....



pkondz said:


> Of course it's _always_ Dole Whip Float time.



Is it a day that ends in Y?  Time for a Dole Whip Float.



pkondz said:


> Yup. We walked a few dozen steps
> from the exit of one park
> to the entrance of another.
> 
> I really can't express how... foreign
> that was to me.
> I mean... going from park to park
> should involve a bus or monorail ride
> shouldn't it?



Maybe the best thing about the California parks!  Best argument for a park hopper ever.



pkondz said:


> And I'm happy to say
> that out of the four of us,
> I kicked some serious heinie!



Nice work!



pkondz said:


> Alison took us in by a different
> route so we would get
> a better view.



She knows what she's doing.



pkondz said:


> They really went all out with the
> scenery here!
> I was pretty gobsmacked
> by it all!
> The details! Everywhere!
> Look at that old highway
> guard rail in the above photo.



Agreed.  They really knocked it out of the park with Cars Land.



pkondz said:


> It's an _excellent_ ride!
> That's one that I really
> wouldn't mind waiting for again.
> 
> There aren't that many rides
> that I'll wait in line for.
> But that's one of them.



 Thanks to the child swap, my kids got four rides in one day there.  Not a bad deal if you can get it.



pkondz said:


> I love the TV antennae
> on the tops of the cones.







pkondz said:


> On the way, Kay tallied up her score.
> She had been keeping track
> of every time she heard a kid having
> a meltdown.
> 
> Today's tally stood at eleven.
> 
> I strongly suspect she missed... a lot.



What about parent meltdowns?  Not that I'd know anything about that.



pkondz said:


> We also got some mini hot dogs,
> which Kay proceeded to devour
> since she wouldn't touch anything else.
> 
> 
> Teenagers.



Oh, I don't know.  I'd probably lean in that direction as well.



pkondz said:


> I must have said something
> that insulted Liesa.
> We were just sitting,
> chatting, when...
> All of a sudden,
> Liesa throws her drink at me!!



More likely she just noticed you there.  "Oh, it's pkondz.  I should probably throw this drink at him."



pkondz said:


> Error number two for the night.
> Apparently, Liesa was hoarding
> the napkins to keep as an
> impromptu souvenir of the place.
> And I went and ruined them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Liesa.
> (I still feel badly about that,
> by the way. )



D'oh!  She'll probably throw a drink at you next time she sees you for that.



pkondz said:


> We headed back to California Screamin'
> (I suspect it's screaming about its lost 'g')



Makes perfect sense.



pkondz said:


> I didn't take a single photo of WOC.
> Sometimes you just need to sit back
> and take it all in, you know?



Yep.  Or not sit, and stand packed like sardines while trying to see through people with their kids on their shoulders and take it all in.



pkondz said:


> It was one of the best nights of my life.
> Disney is.. well... magic. You know?
> I fell in love. Well, more in love.



 There's that magic again.



pkondz said:


> No questions.
> I'm not even all that sure
> what we did yet!



 Now I know there will be exploding helicopters.


----------



## natebenma

Enjoyed reading about your day at Universal.

I have been to the one in California a couple of times, but it was over 30 years ago.  No hint of Harry Potter back then.  But my family has visited the one in Florida "The Theme Park Which Must Not Be Named."

Harry Potter land is amazingly themed!

You are correct about the butterbeer- frozen is indeed the superior brew.  (The hot is pretty good as well, my second favorite)





pkondz said:


>



My favorite review of this ride was a trip reporter who tried to hold her breath during the entire ride.  She came close, but didn't quite make it (no she didn't die, but did inhale).  The ride is THAT short! 


Glad you and Kay enjoyed Mummy.  I think that is my favorite ride anywhere.

Skipping the Simpsons was a good call.  My family does ok on it, but only if we take Bonine that morning.

I like that  the Back Lot tour really has some back lots and some authentic sets.  Right?  That really is the Psycho house isn't it? 


It's cool that some of the marquee rides are part of that tour.  I remember the parting of the Red Seas and Jaws from back in the day, but sounds likes they have some excellent additions.




pkondz said:


> Graffiti.
> Terrible.
> You wouldn't see _that_ in Disney!


----------



## natebenma

That's great that you ran into Steppesister in the parking lot (you didn't really run into her, did you?)





pkondz said:


> Hmmm... odd.
> No castle.
> Wait... Is _that_ it??
> It's so... _tiny_!



Where's the castle?

Right there!

Where?  Oh, behind the cottage?

No.  It IS the cottage




[


pkondz said:


>




This is a gorgeous picture!

QUOTE="pkondz, post: 58563354, member: 142037"]Peter Pan!
I was really interested to see
how this one differed
(if at all!)
from the one in Florida.

90 minute wait.[/QUOTE]

Good call!  No way without a Fast Pass and you can't get one here!

(On our 4 day trip to DL/CA, we rode Peter Pan once, during an early opening and waited about 45 minutes in line.  Pretty much same ride as WDW)

Strangely enough, we didn't ride any of the other rides you have gone on so far- Storybook ride, Toad, Alice, Sleeping Beauty-  teen boys-  not interested or Tea Cups- the puke thing.




pkondz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the magic?
> (Why yes. Tell me. For bonus points.)*



Totally magic!


----------



## natebenma

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks to the child swap, my kids got four rides in one day there. Not a bad deal if you can get it.



Single rider line is a great way to get in multiple rides on RSR as well.  My son Ben rode 6 times in one day

Stand by at rope drop

Fast Pass

3 Single Rider in a row (while the rest of us were on Tower of Terror)

Fast Pass at end of night


----------



## Mrs T 2009

I always see magic at Disney parks! How could you not??? Disney is such a magical place!!! <3

My favorite ride(s) are HM and People mover. I always HAVE to go on them AT LEAST once. ALWAYS.

jungle cruise is make or break depending on your guide. I've gotten lucky the past few times I've ridden we've had funny ones!

Also, sorry for the family busyness you've been dealing with. Truth be told I was nervous I would be so behind, because I've been busy myself.

And you get to go back to Disneyland??!! LUCKY!!!

*PM sending


----------



## natebenma

pkondz said:


> HM of course!
> I mean... what else could it be?
> (Bonus points. What's _your_ favourite ride?)



At DL, either Big Thunder or Pirates.  Probably Big Thunder.



pkondz said:


> Do you know how they say "fried chicken"
> in France?
> (No. _Not_ Royale with poulet.)
> (Get the reference(ish)? Bonus points, yes or no.)



Non!

After just explaining that I would probably get a lot of your references, I have no idea on this one.





Congratulations on your engagement!  Best fishes to you both!





Well, according to the picture with Gaston, it looks like Kay got over her reluctance to meet with the characters she had while on Rodeo and at Universal. 

Sounds like you had an awesome time at 1901.  Where is that???

PMing  you.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> In general, I avoid conflict with strangers...and especially with those that are carrying weapons.


*This is a good rule to live by.
No really... live.*


----------



## pkondz

rndmr2 said:


> Nice update, definitely sounds like you had a fun day. I love all the pink flowering trees in a lot of your pictures.



*Those trees were gorgeous.
Especially coming from the cold (home)
and the arid (Arizona).*



rndmr2 said:


> Love seeing Aurora walking with that little girl! So cute and yes, magical.







rndmr2 said:


> The whole place is Magical, which is one of the main reasons I love going there (to WDW, never been to DL but plan to someday)



*You're absolutely right.
And it never gets old.*



rndmr2 said:


> For me, it's a tie between HM and Peter Pan



*We would get along
juuuuuuust fine.*



rndmr2 said:


> I LOVE the "Backside of Water" I always try to get a pic of it.




*I've never tried. I should!*



rndmr2 said:


> No clue as to this reference.



*No problem. I'll explain next update.*



rndmr2 said:


> And yes, I saw it, sending PM



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> Let's try this again...
> 
> So sorry for the disappearing act somewhere around page 10.



* But you're back now! *



natebenma said:


> But thanks to the handy-dandy chapter links, I have caught up, for the moment.



*That's what they're there for! *



natebenma said:


> Thanks for asking about the goats! They are good. We currently have 5 rescue goats at the farm. I can't remember if I posted about Sky on your past report, but since it sort of goes along with your update with the baby capy, here is me with Sky when he was just a few days old. He came to us when a farmer sold him on Craig's List to a college student who kept him in his dorm room for a couple of days until a friend talked some sense into him.







natebenma said:


> We took him in at the farm and since he needed to be bottle fed every 4 hours, we had a signup for his first two months for families to take him overnight.



*Awww.... He's doing well now?*



natebenma said:


>



*Awww, what a cutie.
Goat's pretty cute, too.*



natebenma said:


> Thanks for letting me butt in with my pictures, but back to you (and Kay)



*I'm glad you did!
Thanks for that!! *



natebenma said:


> Wow! Loved your update about the petting zoo. What a great operation! Sounds like the caretakers area really special and I can't believe their entrance price.



*Well....

Unfortunately, they got complaints.
I believe their neighbors moved in
and didn't like their zoo.
Soooo... they got rid of all
the animals and moved.

Which really sucks.*



natebenma said:


> Wow. The emu egg was beautiful. No, I have never seen one, but I have seen nests of fake ostrich eggs on a certain safari ride.







natebenma said:


> The pictures of Kay with the baby capy are adorable!







natebenma said:


> AWWWW!!! This is too cute.



*Yep! *



natebenma said:


> We don't currently have any turkeys at the farm, but we did have an incredible turkey named Socrates for several years. He was very friendly with kids and would follow them around the farm and sometimes onto the school buses.



* How many times did 
he drive off with the kids?*



natebenma said:


> Did you know that a turkey's head can change color depending on its mood? The head is blue when it is happy but will turn red when agitated. Looks like a content turkey there ^^^



*I did know that!
I witnessed that turkey
doing that for several hours.*



natebenma said:


> They really have some seriously cool animals there and it is so great that Kay could get so up close and personal with them.



*
It was definitely a trip
highlight for her.*



natebenma said:


> In their defense, I'm pretty sure there are still maps you can get at Disney that refer to MGM. I know I saw something just a few years ago.



*True, but this was a 2017 brochure.*



natebenma said:


> Of course!



*Bo knows. *



natebenma said:


> Tammy and her riding sidesaddle and backwards is impressive but THIS!



*I was certainly impressed!*



natebenma said:


> I liked the Cowboy Commandments.
> 
> Sorry the stop at the ghost town cost you a chip.



*Ah well... guess I'll just have to go back, hunh? *



natebenma said:


> This place looks supremely cool, although I had a different thought that the name was due to unusual pizza toppings (liver, gizzards, etc). Seriously!


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> Got it!
> 
> I suspect that since you and I share a common era, I will get a lot of your references.
> 
> Except maybe this one.



*Surely you've seen pretty woman?*



natebenma said:


> I have never seen FBDO- pitiful, isn't it. (Haven't seen Dirty Dancing either)



*What is wrong with you????*






natebenma said:


> I love the wax museum photos. That is so cool that you can pose with the figures.



* There was no one watching
as far as I could see.
Makes me wonder about breakage.*



natebenma said:


> City Walk at Universal looks really cool, especially at night. The Chinese place sounds really good. Sorry you were too full to enjoy the duck.




*Love how you threw Donald in there.*


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's how it works! The way I heard it expressed was that inspiration strikes while you're in the process of creating, not before.



*well, it didn't work for me!
Did you read that drivel?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good practice for the DC Beltway, then.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> So you were wishing you had brought your Harley?



*Actually.
I really, really was.
But... two large suitcases
put that one to rest.

I am considering renting
a bike for next time, though!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Is it legal for the people in cars to suddenly open their doors?



*Hey!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And do they wear it on their rucks?



*Where exactly is that, Mark?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Of course! See that homeless guy over there? That's Pauly Shore!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> We all have the same reaction when we're used to the Florida park.



* It's right there. Right. There*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't worry. They still apparently let @afwdwfan into the Florida parks.



*He's the exception.
Not the rule.

I expect they took pity on his kids,
as opposed to him.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Very few rides are worth that!



*I can think of two.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I remember trying hard to experience things at DL that were new or different from what was in Florida...but still didn't really go out of my way for this one.



*I won't do it again.

What does that tell you?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If she were Canadian, she would have at least politely apologized while she elbowed people in the head.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Until you crop-dusted them. That swung the opinion polls.



*It always does.


Odd.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah...I'm kinda getting that.



*But close! Sooooo close.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just plain dirty. Cruel and unusual punishment, if you ask me.



*Kids.
They fight dirty.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah! Take that!



*Yeah! <High five!>

Why do I still feel like we lost?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, duh. Who doesn't?



*Well, if I was given a free
ticket to Disney...
But told I couldn't go
on any rides.

I'd be okay with that.

So much more than rides.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Of course I do. It's right there.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Glad you remembered to look for that. I'm glad my wife remembered to take a photo, too.



*I almost forgot.
But as soon as I started back
towards city hall, I remembered.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, she's starting her fairy godmother work early.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Happens in every nature movie I watch with crocodiles. So cliche at this point.



*I actually considered not
posting that photo.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's my favorite one.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> A whole ride dedicated to Dad jokes. What's not to like?



*Exactly!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Indiana Jones...



*Ummm.... what am I missing here?
(Don't make me go back
and re-read your TR. 
That's just mean.)*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yep, that's how I saw it too.



*Well, of course. 
I never lie.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Fried dough and sugar is a pretty simple pleasure.



*Yup. But nothing that I need 
to stand in line for.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just pure ride experience--Expedition Everest.



*Good choice. *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> When you take into account memories and nostalgia and general Disney-ness, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.



*Ahhhh... yep.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Absolutely. I didn't know that was there!



*I didn't either.
I think Alison pointed it out.
Glad she did!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's awfully forward!



*I was shocked. Shocked!!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> How much time do you spend planning these?







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Great! I'll wait by the mailbox for the invitation.



*Good! Just stay there.
It should be there any second.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'd go back.



*I am!
It's on the list.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'll put it in inviso-text:







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Of course, there's no need to worry about the metric system with chicken.



*Except for the giant
meter long ones.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Buncha weirdos.



*What is wrong with them???*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Me too. Something about stepping onto a submarine.
> 
> Fun fact: every movie about a submarine is inherently awesome.





*and...



Mind you, Hunt for Red October
is to date the only movie
I've ever had to leave to 
go to the bathroom.

All that water.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whoa, he put her head right in his armpit! Ew....



* Never even thought of that!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Is it a day that ends in Y? Time for a Dole Whip Float.



*And the best time?
When the minute hand points.

At anything. Doesn't matter.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Maybe the best thing about the California parks! Best argument for a park hopper ever.





*You just... stroll over!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> She knows what she's doing.



* She was a Godsend.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Agreed. They really knocked it out of the park with Cars Land.



*I thought HPL was amazing.
But this!*





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks to the child swap, my kids got four rides in one day there. Not a bad deal if you can get it.



*Not bad by half!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> What about parent meltdowns? Not that I'd know anything about that.



*Nah. One statistic at a time.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, I don't know. I'd probably lean in that direction as well.



*I've seen you eat.
I believe you.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> More likely she just noticed you there. "Oh, it's pkondz. I should probably throw this drink at him."



*Well.... true.
I can't argue with that.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> D'oh! She'll probably throw a drink at you next time she sees you for that.



*Hah! I'm prepared.
Gonna wear a poncho.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yep. Or not sit, and stand packed like sardines while trying to see through people with their kids on their shoulders and take it all in.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> There's that magic again.



*Oh, yes.

Absolutely, yes. 

1,000% yes.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now I know there will be exploding helicopters.



*Pretty much has to be, no?

And got your PM, too. *


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> Enjoyed reading about your day at Universal.



*Thanks!*



natebenma said:


> I have been to the one in California a couple of times, but it was over 30 years ago. No hint of Harry Potter back then. But my family has visited the one in Florida "The Theme Park Which Must Not Be Named."



* Don't say it! 
Don't say the name!!!*



natebenma said:


> Harry Potter land is amazingly themed!





*I suspect Florida is even 
more amazing.
(There's two for Pete's sakes.)*



natebenma said:


> You are correct about the butterbeer- frozen is indeed the superior brew. (The hot is pretty good as well, my second favorite)



*Hot?
I didn't see hot. 
I saw frozen or chilled, only.*



natebenma said:


> My favorite review of this ride was a trip reporter who tried to hold her breath during the entire ride. She came close, but didn't quite make it (no she didn't die, but did inhale). The ride is THAT short!





*Challenge... accepted!*



natebenma said:


> Glad you and Kay enjoyed Mummy. I think that is my favorite ride anywhere.



*It was really good!
But after the second time,
I was "Okay... no more."*



natebenma said:


> Skipping the Simpsons was a good call. My family does ok on it, but only if we take Bonine that morning.



*Ha! So I chose wisely!*



natebenma said:


> I like that the Back Lot tour really has some back lots and some authentic sets. Right? That really is the Psycho house isn't it?







natebenma said:


> It's cool that some of the marquee rides are part of that tour. I remember the parting of the Red Seas and Jaws from back in the day, but sounds likes they have some excellent additions.



*No parting of the Red Sea now,
but Jaws was a fun trip
down nostalgia lane. *



natebenma said:


>




*I've seen that.
Cracks me up every time.*


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> That's great that you ran into Steppesister in the parking lot (you didn't really run into her, did you?)



*I'll never tell.
Nor will the tire marks.*



natebenma said:


> Where's the castle?
> 
> Right there!
> 
> Where? Oh, behind the cottage?
> 
> No. It IS the cottage







natebenma said:


> This is a gorgeous picture!



*Thank you! *



natebenma said:


> Good call! No way without a Fast Pass and you can't get one here!



*Ain't got time for dat!*



natebenma said:


> (On our 4 day trip to DL/CA, we rode Peter Pan once, during an early opening and waited about 45 minutes in line. Pretty much same ride as WDW)



*Okay, thanks!*



natebenma said:


> Strangely enough, we didn't ride any of the other rides you have gone on so far- Storybook ride, Toad, Alice, Sleeping Beauty- teen boys- not interested or Tea Cups- the puke thing.



*No.
Definitely not "thrill" rides.

At all.*



natebenma said:


> Totally magic!







natebenma said:


> Single rider line is a great way to get in multiple rides on RSR as well. My son Ben rode 6 times in one day



*No way!
Didn't think that'd be possible.
I totally forgot about single rider.*


----------



## natebenma

pkondz said:


> *Awww.... He's doing well now?*



Sky  doing well.  The pictures I posted were from March, so he is now about 9 months old.  He is kind of the low-goat on the totem pole- it took awhile for him to get comfortable with the other animals since he spent so much time with people.  The other goats would push him away when kids come to feed them, but he has started to come to the fence now. 







pkondz said:


> *Well....
> 
> Unfortunately, they got complaints.
> I believe their neighbors moved in
> and didn't like their zoo.
> Soooo... they got rid of all
> the animals and moved.
> 
> Which really sucks.*



I actually looked for their Facebook page earlier today.  Found it and learned the sad news.  That really stinks!

We get complaints sometimes from "well-meaning" people.  Someone writes to the newspaper about our pigs during the winter.  They have very large houses to go in to keep warm.  And blankets.  Yes, pigs in blankets!  They were meat pigs who were rescued and will live out their lives with us.  No good deed






pkondz said:


> * How many times did
> he drive off with the kids?*




As far as I know, Socrates never left on a bus.

But our goat Apple (the one I posted on your other report as "Frozen Goat") once snuck into a mini van while the mom was strapping in her preschooler.  I don't think she discovered it until she was at or close to home.  She called us to let us know "I have your goat"  And fortunately didn't demand a ransom. 

It always comes back to goats.




pkondz said:


> *I did know that!
> I witnessed that turkey
> doing that for several hours.*




Cool, isn't it!




pkondz said:


> *Surely you've seen pretty woman?*



Yes, so I did get that reference.  Big Mistake!




pkondz said:


> *What is wrong with you????*



Would you like the list alphabetically or chronologically?


----------



## natebenma

pkondz said:


> * Don't say it!
> Don't say the name!!!*



"It"



pkondz said:


> *Hot?
> I didn't see hot.
> I saw frozen or chilled, only.*



The hot offering was newish when we went to US Florida in Feb 2015.

And welcome because it was cold that week.



pkondz said:


> *Ha! So I chose wisely!*









pkondz said:


> *No way!
> Didn't think that'd be possible.
> I totally forgot about single rider.*



The SRL works really well for RSR because there are a lot of families waiting for the ride who do not (or can't due to age) split up.

Ben did it a bunch of times and we did it once as a family.  I'm pretty sure we all ended up in different cars, but that was fine.


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> I always see magic at Disney parks! How could you not??? Disney is such a magical place!!! <3




*It really is!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> My favorite ride(s) are HM and People mover. I always HAVE to go on them AT LEAST once. ALWAYS.



*Woot! Another HM lover!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> jungle cruise is make or break depending on your guide.



*Oh, absolutely!

I had a real dud once.
Longest ride ever.*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> I've gotten lucky the past few times I've ridden we've had funny ones!



*Good!
Makes for a fun ride, right???*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Also, sorry for the family busyness you've been dealing with. Truth be told I was nervous I would be so behind, because I've been busy myself.



*Thank you.

Yeah, not much going on here
for a little bit.

That should change.


Or not.
Christmas is coming!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> And you get to go back to Disneyland??!! LUCKY!!!



*Yep! *



Mrs T 2009 said:


> *PM sending



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> At DL, either Big Thunder or Pirates. Probably Big Thunder.



*I gotta ride BTMRR again!*



natebenma said:


> Non!
> 
> After just explaining that I would probably get a lot of your references, I have no idea on this one.



*You'll see.
Next update.*



natebenma said:


> Congratulations on your engagement! Best fishes to you both!



* Thanks!*



natebenma said:


> Well, according to the picture with Gaston, it looks like Kay got over her reluctance to meet with the characters she had while on Rodeo and at Universal.



* Love conquers all.*



natebenma said:


> Sounds like you had an awesome time at 1901. Where is that???



*I don't know! 

I just went where I was told
and wound up there.

Google says it's inside
Carthay Circle Theater
or beside it.*



natebenma said:


> PMing you.



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> Sky doing well. The pictures I posted were from March, so he is now about 9 months old. He is kind of the low-goat on the totem pole- it took awhile for him to get comfortable with the other animals since he spent so much time with people. The other goats would push him away when kids come to feed them, but he has started to come to the fence now.



*Way to go Sky! *



natebenma said:


>



*Still cute! *



natebenma said:


> I actually looked for their Facebook page earlier today. Found it and learned the sad news. That really stinks!



*Yeah. It definitely does.*



natebenma said:


> We get complaints sometimes from "well-meaning" people.



*You know what we need?
Less "well-meaning" people
and more "informed" people.*



natebenma said:


> Someone writes to the newspaper about our pigs during the winter. They have very large houses to go in to keep warm. And blankets. Yes, pigs in blankets!



*Why am I hungry
all of a sudden??*



natebenma said:


> They were meat pigs who were rescued and will live out their lives with us. No good deed



*Oh, brother.
 indeed.*



natebenma said:


> As far as I know, Socrates never left on a bus.



* "as far as you know"*



natebenma said:


> But our goat Apple (the one I posted on your other report as "Frozen Goat") once snuck into a mini van while the mom was strapping in her preschooler. I don't think she discovered it until she was at or close to home. She called us to let us know "I have your goat" And fortunately didn't demand a ransom.




*Probably frozen in the back seat.*



natebenma said:


> It always comes back to goats.







natebenma said:


> Cool, isn't it!



*It really was!*



natebenma said:


> Yes, so I did get that reference. Big Mistake!



*Huge!
I have to go shopping!*



natebenma said:


> Would you like the list alphabetically or chronologically?



*Numerically.*


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> "It"



*Aiiggghhh!*



natebenma said:


> The hot offering was newish when we went to US Florida in Feb 2015.
> 
> And welcome because it was cold that week.



*Hmmm... maybe it's only 
offered in Florida?*



natebenma said:


> The SRL works really well for RSR because there are a lot of families waiting for the ride who do not (or can't due to age) split up.







natebenma said:


> Ben did it a bunch of times and we did it once as a family. I'm pretty sure we all ended up in different cars, but that was fine.



*I had Kay.
(Talking about WDW,
but it applies here too.)
I think we rode EE once, 
single rider.
She said. "Dad, I came here to be with you."

And never rode SRL again.*


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> I on the other hand decided
> to head out for a sashay
> around the hotel grounds and vicinity.


Ahhh, a good ole fashioned pkondz sashay 



pkondz said:


> Would changing the laws of physics
> be too much to ask????


No! It's Disney after all... we all know what Walt thinks of impossibility - he doesn't!



pkondz said:


> Street-ratville.






pkondz said:


> When we exited, I was only
> a wee bit wobbly, so...


Ugh, I'm a wee bit wobbly just reading about the puke cups 



pkondz said:


> Sometimes you just want to relax
> and vacation, you know?


Really? How's that feel? 



pkondz said:


> I had to take a photo
> of the lamp burning in Walt's window.






pkondz said:


> I _loved_ that ride.
> 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea


YES!!! Me, too. 



pkondz said:


> Yup. We walked a few dozen steps
> from the exit of one park
> to the entrance of another.


Isn't that incredible?! 



pkondz said:


> I mean... going from park to park
> should involve a bus or monorail ride
> shouldn't it?


Or both!


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *This is a good rule to live by.
> No really... live.*



My dad was a homicide police officer in Houston for almost 20 years (35 years total with HPD).  Needless to say he investigated far too many murders where "keeping it real" went horrifically wrong.  He's told me some crazy stories. 

There was one where the decedent's last words were literally "you don't have the balls to shoot me."  Dude with the gun wasn't bluffing.

Like I said -- keeping it real gone wrong.

Speaking of which -- if you haven't seen this segment from Chappelle show -- get on it.  

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/2c8c4b3b58/chappelle-show-when-keeping-it-real-goes-wrong-1


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Ahhh, a good ole fashioned pkondz sashay



*I was wondering who'd
pick up on that. *



Tracy161 said:


> No! It's Disney after all... we all know what Walt thinks of impossibility - he doesn't!



*Correct!*



Tracy161 said:


> Ugh, I'm a wee bit wobbly just reading about the puke cups



*
Kay told me to only
look at the wheel.
It seemed to help.*



Tracy161 said:


> Really? How's that feel?



*Honest?
Pretty darned good!*



Tracy161 said:


> YES!!! Me, too.



*I miss seeing those cool subs!*



Tracy161 said:


> Isn't that incredible?!



*Yes it is!!*



Tracy161 said:


> Or both!



*Frequently!*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> My dad was a homicide police officer in Houston for almost 20 years (35 years total with HPD). Needless to say he investigated far too many murders where "keeping it real" went horrifically wrong. He's told me some crazy stories.



*I'll bet!
I remember a story from a cop friend.
I won't share it here.
Wayyyy, too depressing.*



mustinjourney said:


> There was one where the decedent's last words were literally "you don't have the balls to shoot me." Dude with the gun wasn't bluffing.
> 
> Like I said -- keeping it real gone wrong.




*I've always thought just that
when I see a TV show where
the hero does that exact thing.

"In real life, he'd be dead."*



mustinjourney said:


> Speaking of which -- if you haven't seen this segment from Chappelle show -- get on it.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/2c8c4b3b58/chappelle-show-when-keeping-it-real-goes-wrong-1



*I'm at work, and can't see it.
I'll have to check it out 
when I'm home.*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> well, it didn't work for me!
> Did you _read_ that drivel?



Uh...yes?  

I mean, yes, absoutely! 



pkondz said:


> Where exactly is that, Mark?



Well, you see, I'd show you, but...



pkondz said:


> *I won't do it again.
> 
> What does that tell you?*



That I was wise in not making time for it during my day there.



pkondz said:


> Kids.
> They fight dirty.



I have no idea where they learn that from.



pkondz said:


> Yeah! <High five!>
> 
> Why do I still feel like we lost?



We're husbands and fathers.  It's our default setting.



pkondz said:


> Well, if I was given a free
> ticket to Disney...
> But told I couldn't go
> on any rides.
> 
> I'd be okay with that.
> 
> So much more than rides.



Very true.  But I'd be pretty bummed about the rides.



pkondz said:


> Ummm.... what am I missing here?
> (Don't make me go back
> and re-read your TR.
> That's just mean.)



Indiana Jones was the one ride I really wanted to experience that I didn't get to in DL.  Hit everything else on the list.  And Raiders is my favorite movie, too!  Killed me not to be able to fit it in.



pkondz said:


> Good! Just stay there.
> It should be there any second.



I'm getting bored.  And cold.



pkondz said:


> Mind you, Hunt for Red October
> is to date the only movie
> I've ever had to leave to
> go to the bathroom.
> 
> All that water.



 Great movie, though.  And book.



pkondz said:


> And the best time?
> When the minute hand points.
> 
> At anything. Doesn't matter.



Totally with you on that one.



pkondz said:


> I've seen you eat.
> I believe you.



<burp>


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> I was wondering who'd
> pick up on that.


You can always count on me 



pkondz said:


> Honest?
> Pretty darned good!


Good. I'll have to give it a try one of these days


----------



## KRIS10420

Good day sir!  I've been away from the Disboards for quite some time as this year brought me a few life changing events.  In April my two furbabies (kitties) passed away within 24 hours of each other and then my (ex)DH of 20 years and I amicably split up.  Now, for the first time in my life, I am living alone.....and loving it 

The first thing I did when I logged back on is check for any of your trip reports that I have missed, and of course I came across this one.  Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip, and possibly the next one coming up in a few months? 

In February I will be going to Disneyland for the 7th time but it will actually be the first time in 20 years that I'll see it in it's "normal attire". The past 4 times I've gone in November when all the holiday decorations are up.  It is so magical and breathtaking at that time of year, it's going to feel so different this time, especially the Haunted Mansion.  My best friend is joining me again and for his Christmas gift I have purchased two tickets to the Dessert Party for the World of Color.  So looking forward to sitting during the show with some treats and a few alcoholic bevy's instead of being squished in like sardines trying to peer between people to see some of the show.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Well here I am, catching up!  So busy lately.  I have to say, I am really appreciating the things DH does for me every day.  Now that he is away, I can really see all he does. Hope you are staying warm up there.  I am chilly at high 50's, enjoying my last Winter in the south.
Only 4 hours to get to DLR?  It is hard to time your travel to avoid the traffic sometimes.
Love the DISmeets, and seeing your first experience with this resort.  RSR is so much fun! I hope you rode it in the dark, too?  What is the 1905 Lounge? A second club 33 type? 
I saw the magic, and spotted "it"  
Looking forward to more.  Heading to my parents for Christmas in Arkansas this year.  If I don' get back here soon,  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> forty odd miles to our next stop;
> the now defunct, Anabella Hotel.
> Located conveniently right smack dab
> next to Disneyland.
> 
> We left with plenty of time to do the
> two hour journey.



Hmmm...this sounds like foreshadowing...



pkondz said:


> Our two hour drive became three.
> And then four.



Oh gosh. Ick!



pkondz said:


> The next part of this vacation
> was just getting started.
> Disneyland, here we come!



Woohoo!



pkondz said:


> Pity the British who have
> rucksacks. Do they sack it?



Pkondz, always asking life's important questions.



pkondz said:


> She begged us for a ride
> so she wouldn't have to pay for one,
> and we reluctantly agreed.



That sounds like Liesa. Ugh. 



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... odd.
> No castle.
> Wait... Is _that_ it??
> It's so... _tiny_!



Awww! Itty bitty baby castle!



pkondz said:


> I consoled myself with the thought
> that really, they hated Liesa
> and not me.
> Or not as much.



Whatever makes you feel better. Liesa the line cutter! Again, ugh!



pkondz said:


> When we exited, I was only
> a wee bit wobbly, so...
> I'll consider that a success.
> It would've been _more_ of a
> success if I'd puked on their shoes.
> But we can't have everything we want.



Sadly, you can't always get what you want. 

You're a braver man than I for taking on the puke cups!



pkondz said:


> But there's just something magical
> about the place isn't there?
> Disney seems to be the _one_ place
> on the planet that I can _completely_ relax.



Couldn't have said it better myself!



pkondz said:


> I love that little touch.



I think this is so lovely! I really hope to get there to see it someday.



pkondz said:


> We rode a few more rides,
> Indy and POTC,
> where both Alison and Liesa
> got wet bums
> while Kay and I stayed dry.
> 
> I was okay with that.



Oh no! Lucky you! Wet bums are the only thing that deters me from water rides...



pkondz said:


> HM of course!
> I mean... what else could it be?
> (Bonus points. What's _your_ favourite ride?)



Oooh bonus! I know this one! Splash Mountain! I believe @TheLittleKatie and I share this interest.



pkondz said:


> It's a petrified tree.
> It's believed to be between
> 55 - 70 _million_ years old.
> Walt purchased it back in 1956.
> His wife gifted it to the park in '57.



This is so cool! I'd never heard of this before. Thanks for the fun fact.



pkondz said:


> Unfortunately, Kay was slightly...
> okay, a _lot_ traumatized by my proposal.
> 
> "No! Dad! Think of Mom!"



Srsly Pkondz! Think of the children here! Your beautiful family...



pkondz said:


> "I don't want to have a _fish_
> as a step-mom!"



Ok...that's a bit of a low blow...



pkondz said:


> But fear not! We'll set a date,
> and you're all invited!



 I love Disney weddings!



pkondz said:


> Do you know how they say "fried chicken"
> in France?
> (No. _Not_ Royale with poulet.)
> (Get the reference(ish)? Bonus points, yes or no.)



Nope. Do I still get the bonus for admitting defeat here? 



pkondz said:


>



Love!!



pkondz said:


> Of course it's _always_ Dole Whip Float time.
> We just hadn't had the opportunity
> to indulge until now.



Naturally. When is it NOT time for dole whip floats...?



pkondz said:


> I really can't express how... foreign
> that was to me.
> I mean... going from park to park
> should involve a bus or monorail ride
> shouldn't it?



This would be the biggest adjustment for me, I think. But it would be fabulous!



pkondz said:


> And I'm happy to say
> that out of the four of us,
> I kicked some serious heinie!



Congrats! I get fairly competitive with this one.



pkondz said:


> I think, (help me out here Alison/Liesa)
> the line for the ride was about two hours?





pkondz said:


> As it was, the _fastpass_ line
> took us... I think about 30 minutes
> at least.



Woah!! That's wild! Glad to hear it was so excellent though. Worth it.



pkondz said:


> She had been keeping track
> of every time she heard a kid having
> a meltdown.
> 
> Today's tally stood at eleven.
> 
> I strongly suspect she missed... a lot.



Bahah love this! I suspect there were many more than eleven though. I'm sure you're right. Disney = perfect conditions for meltdowns. 



pkondz said:


> I must have said something
> that insulted Liesa.
> We were just sitting,
> chatting, when...
> All of a sudden,
> Liesa throws her drink at me!!







pkondz said:


>



So pretty! This is a sight for sore eyes. 



pkondz said:


> It was one of the best nights of my life.
> Disney is.. well... magic. You know?
> I fell in love. Well, more in love.


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> Well, I am using one of your photos
> and the photopass photos from @franandaj
> Thank you both.


Why you're very welcome!



pkondz said:


> My hope is that if I just... start...
> the words will start to flow.



Apparently they did. For a long time, in fact. 



pkondz said:


> the now defunct, Anabella Hotel.







pkondz said:


> (It wasn't all bad.
> I fondly recall the two of us
> singing along to Hotel California.)



Never a bad way to pass the time! 



pkondz said:


> Luckily there was (and is)
> a restaurant adjacent



Tiffy's!!!! 



pkondz said:


> It was perfect
> and just what I needed.



Awwww, after a long day and a very long drive, what a wonderful way to end the day and start something new! 



pkondz said:


> I spied a familiar face.



Peek a boo!



pkondz said:


> It was @Steppesister !



Just little 'ol me. 



pkondz said:


> Apparently she was waiting for
> a cab or Uber or rickshaw.



Personally I prefer camelback, but... 



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... odd.
> No castle.
> Wait... Is _that_ it??
> It's so... _tiny_!



But good things come in small packages, or so I'm told. 



pkondz said:


> Liesa blithely hopped over the rope,
> elbowed her way past some
> angry parents and joined us.
> I studiously avoided the glares
> of the people behind us.



I am 50. I don't hop. As for elbowing? They were in my way. AND, the line was what... 5 minutes long?



pkondz said:


>



So pretty!



pkondz said:


> Liesa was devoured
> and we never saw her again.
> On the bright side,
> I survived so I can write
> all about our trip.



Don't worry! I was effectively pooped out the other end and had a happy voyage behind me. 



pkondz said:


> No...
> Oh, no!
> I am _not_ doing....
> 
> Puke cups.



OH. But yes. You are. Er, did. 



pkondz said:


> (apparently she came out fine in the end)



LOL! We think alike. 



pkondz said:


> *Do you see the magic?
> (Why yes. Tell me. For bonus points.)*



How could one not?! 

Yes, definite magic going on there. 

Okay, Update #1, done; 15 more to go...


----------



## Steppesister

Captain_Oblivious said:


> If she were Canadian, she would have at least politely apologized while she elbowed people in the head.



But I'm not. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> More likely she just noticed you there. "Oh, it's pkondz. I should probably throw this drink at him."



Um, there _IS_ a slightly different version of this story on someone else's thread... eh hemm... 



natebenma said:


> (you didn't really run into her, did you?)



He did try. But, apparently I got even with:

1) cutting in line to ride the (most boring ride ever- NOT!) Storybook Boats

2) making him ride the Puke Cups (which was a lot of fun!)

3) and spilling a drink on the table (of which not  one drop ever touched him)

So, it all turned out rather well. 





pkondz said:


> What is _wrong_ with them???



I could start with the waistline as Item #1. Then we can move on to the flabby arms which closely resemble wet noodles. And perhaps finish with the thighs that will never see a set of shorts on them again in public. 



pkondz said:


> Hah! I'm prepared.
> Gonna wear a poncho.



And a helmet? 



JK. 



MeghanEmily said:


> That sounds like Liesa. Ugh.



It does?! EEK!



MeghanEmily said:


> Whatever makes you feel better. Liesa the line cutter! Again, ugh!



Uhh, I don't think anyone was serious upset with me...?


----------



## Steppesister

We last left off with me being a complete ogre and mooch... 

Moving on...



pkondz said:


> as we waited for Liesa, who strolled up
> just a few minutes later.



Strolled? You did mean mosey with a choco croissant in hand, right? I'm not sure I've EVER strolled in Disney. Well, maybe when I actually had a stroller to stroll, but that was decades ago!



pkondz said:


> If you were to actually _go_ to Africa
> (Liesa, back me up here.)
> you would see baby elephants
> spraying water into crocodiles' mouths.



Well duh. I saw TONS of that! 




pkondz said:


> Most know that what
> makes or breaks this ride
> is the skipper.



Equally important is the placement on the boat. Back of the boat sucks since most of the sound systems are broken you can't hear diddly back there. Either that or it's my antique set of hearing aids that I need to turn up. 



pkondz said:


> We rode a few more rides,
> Indy and POTC,
> where both Alison and Liesa
> got wet bums



And the consequential IBS. 
(Itchy butt syndrome)



pkondz said:


> A Mint Julep, and...



Still maintain they're better with Bourbon. And in Kentucky. With a hat on. 

Need to do that someday! The hat part. 



pkondz said:


> HM of course!
> I mean... what else could it be?
> (Bonus points. What's _your_ favourite ride?)



Suck up points notwithstanding, HM. But you already know that. 



pkondz said:


> Yup. That's right.
> Alison pinched Cinderella's royal bottom.
> I caught the mischievous grin on Alison's face
> just as she was in the act.
> And you can see how Cindy reacted to it.
> I believe she even bleated out an
> "Oh my goodness!"







pkondz said:


> *But fear not! We'll set a date,
> and you're all invited!*



YAY! Ludefisk and lefse!!!!


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> Around this time, we all decided...
> that we were starving to death.



Good thing there were salads available!





pkondz said:


> Do you know how they say "fried chicken"
> in France?
> (No. _Not_ Royale with poulet.)
> (Get the reference(ish)? Bonus points, yes or no.)



NO. 



pkondz said:


> Kay had some Penne pasta while Liesa had a salad.
> I have no idea what is wrong with those two!



Okay, confession time. I really wanted the chicken. But I didn't know that sharing was an option, and knew I couldn't even begin to eat even half of the chicken dinner. Everyone sort of disappeared at the Plaza, so fended for myself, and 

went with what I knew I could eat. Next time... would someone please share the chicken with me. 

Please?

I promise not to spill drinks, cut in line, or take up scooter bag space. 






pkondz said:


> There were mermaids on board
> there too!



And I'm tellin' you! Getting down those spiral stairs was TOUGH!! 



pkondz said:


> (And thanks to Alison and Liesa
> for letting me indulge myself.



Of course!  It's a fun ride! One of my favorites, in fact. Almost as nice as the Storybook Boats. 



pkondz said:


> We were standing in line for a ride, when...
> "Dad! There he is!"
> I asked the ladies if they'd hold my spot



What? So you could cut in front of everyone after you were done? 





pkondz said:


> Mind you, Liesa had a phone call
> to take, so she didn't play.
> But if she _had_, I'm sure
> I would've beat her too!



uh huh. sure. 



pkondz said:


> And... wow.
> They really went all out with the
> scenery here!
> I was pretty gobsmacked
> by it all!
> The details! Everywhere!
> Look at that old highway
> guard rail in the above photo.



I was rather blown away myself! 



pkondz said:


> I think, (help me out here Alison/Liesa)
> the line for the ride was about two hours?



I think that sounds about right! IT was packed that day!



pkondz said:


> By then, we were in need
> of some down time
> and a bit more fuel.



So we ordered about $300 worth of food and drinks. Even some extra ones to throw around. 



pkondz said:


> We settled in and ordered drinks
> and some food to nosh on.
> We got flatbread and queso.
> A cheeseboard. Or was it charcuterie?
> Some Pad Thai lobster rolls and chicken rolls.
> We also got some mini hot dogs,
> which Kay proceeded to devour
> since she wouldn't touch anything else.



And the spring rolls were delicious on my flight home. 



pkondz said:


> All of a sudden,
> Liesa throws her drink at me!!



But my aim was so bad. 



pkondz said:


> Apparently, Liesa was hoarding
> the napkins to keep as an
> impromptu souvenir of the place.



So, I'm a line cutter, taxi moocher, drink spiller, AND hoarder/thief. 

Man, I'm one attractive lady! 



pkondz said:


> Sorry, Liesa.
> (I still feel badly about that,
> by the way. )



No worries. I'll steal keep a few in April. 



pkondz said:


> We got back to the hotel and...
> I was restless.
> I headed out for another walk.
> 
> It was one of the best nights of my life.
> Disney is.. well... magic. You know?



Disney at night IS the best and incredibly magic! Glad you enjoyed your evening after hours time so much.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Like I said -- keeping it real gone wrong.
> 
> Speaking of which -- if you haven't seen this segment from Chappelle show -- get on it.
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/2c8c4b3b58/chappelle-show-when-keeping-it-real-goes-wrong-1



*Finally watched it!
Just, keepin' it real.*


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh...yes?
> 
> I mean, yes, absoutely!



*My condolences.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, you see, I'd show you, but...



*Butt?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That I was wise in not making time for it during my day there.



*See?
You hit 'em over the head
often enough and it finally
sinks in!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I have no idea where they learn that from.



*Grandparents.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We're husbands and fathers. It's our default setting.



*Yup.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Very true. But I'd be pretty bummed about the rides.



*Nah!*

*<As pkondz lies in the fetal
position, whimpering,
just outside HM.>*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Indiana Jones was the one ride I really wanted to experience that I didn't get to in DL. Hit everything else on the list. And Raiders is my favorite movie, too! Killed me not to be able to fit it in.



*Oh, you didn't miss much.*

*


Spoiler



It was awesome!!


*


Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm getting bored. And cold.



*Almost there!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Great movie, though. And book.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> <burp>



*Well said!*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> You can always count on me



 

*Actually... I know that. *



Tracy161 said:


> Good. I'll have to give it a try one of these days



*Sounds like you might not be. *


----------



## pkondz

KRIS10420 said:


> Good day sir!



*Well, hello there stranger!!
Last time I saw you was
two TRs ago.
And you said the same thing, then! *



KRIS10420 said:


> I've been away from the Disboards for quite some time as this year brought me a few life changing events. In April my two furbabies (kitties) passed away within 24 hours of each other


*
 I'm sorry to hear that.
That must have been very difficult.*



KRIS10420 said:


> and then my (ex)DH of 20 years and I amicably split up.



*Hmmm... I'm not sure
how to respond to this.
I'm sorry, or I'm happy for you.

Amicably sounds much better
than the alternative however.

How about I just give you a hug 
and you take that in any capacity
that you see fit. Okay? *



KRIS10420 said:


> Now, for the first time in my life, I am living alone.....and loving it


*
Well! I'm glad you're loving it! *



KRIS10420 said:


> The first thing I did when I logged back on is check for any of your trip reports that I have missed, and of course I came across this one. Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip, and possibly the next one coming up in a few months?


*
And I'm glad to see you again! 

After this TR, I'll be posting about
my road trip (including several DISmeets)
and my last trip to WDW.*



KRIS10420 said:


> In February I will be going to Disneyland for the 7th time but it will actually be the first time in 20 years that I'll see it in it's "normal attire". The past 4 times I've gone in November when all the holiday decorations are up



*Really!
This was the first time in 
40 years that I saw
WDW during the holiday season.*



KRIS10420 said:


> It is so magical and breathtaking at that time of year, it's going to feel so different this time, especially the Haunted Mansion.




*
I've heard of the HM overlay.
I'd like to see it some time.*



KRIS10420 said:


> My best friend is joining me again and for his Christmas gift I have purchased two tickets to the Dessert Party for the World of Color. So looking forward to sitting during the show with some treats and a few alcoholic bevy's instead of being squished in like sardines trying to peer between people to see some of the show.



*I would think that seated
(with treats!)
is a bit better than 
peering around a Dad with 
child on shoulders.

Nice to see you again!!*


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Well here I am, catching up!



*Hi Tammie! *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> So busy lately. I have to say, I am really appreciating the things DH does for me every day. Now that he is away, I can really see all he does.



*I don't think I knew he was gone?
Where'd he go? Up North, blazing the trail?*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hope you are staying warm up there. I am chilly at high 50's, enjoying my last Winter in the south.



*Oh, yup. It's been really mild.
I think for the most part
the temps have been around 15F,
so not bad at all. *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Only 4 hours to get to DLR? It is hard to time your travel to avoid the traffic sometimes.



*I think I timed it 
to not avoid it. *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Love the DISmeets, and seeing your first experience with this resort.





*It was all wonderful!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> RSR is so much fun! I hope you rode it in the dark, too?



*No I didn't!
I didn't even know it'd be
different in the dark!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> What is the 1905 Lounge? A second club 33 type?



*1901 Lounge is in California Adventure
and is for Club 33 members.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I saw the magic, and spotted "it"



*Did you!
Well, then I'll credit 
you for seeing it.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Looking forward to more.



*Shouldn't be too long...
Have a few things coming up first.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Heading to my parents for Christmas in Arkansas this year. If I don' get back here soon, Merry Christmas everyone!



*That sounds wonderful!
Have a Merry Christmas, Tammie!*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Hmmm...this sounds like foreshadowing...



*No. Not at all.



yes.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Oh gosh. Ick!


*
"Ick"! 
The perfect adjective
to describe it!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Pkondz, always asking life's important questions.



*Someone has to.
Otherwise you don't get
the important answers.*



MeghanEmily said:


> That sounds like Liesa. Ugh.







MeghanEmily said:


> Awww! Itty bitty baby castle!



*so.... tiny!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Whatever makes you feel better. Liesa the line cutter! Again, ugh!



*I would never do that!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Sadly, you can't always get what you want.
> 
> You're a braver man than I for taking on the puke cups!


*
Not without putting up a fight!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!







MeghanEmily said:


> I think this is so lovely! I really hope to get there to see it someday.


*
It really is a nice little
reminder of where this all
started from.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Oh no! Lucky you! Wet bums are the only thing that deters me from water rides...


*
Ah, no a fan of IBS?
(Liesa's term. Itchy bum syndrome.)*



MeghanEmily said:


> Oooh bonus! I know this one! Splash Mountain! I believe @TheLittleKatie and I share this interest.







MeghanEmily said:


> This is so cool! I'd never heard of this before. Thanks for the fun fact.



*You're welcome!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Srsly Pkondz! Think of the children here! Your beautiful family...


*
Meh. They're old enough.
They can fend for themselves.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Ok...that's a bit of a low blow...



*Well, she is a fish, so...

uh...


Nevermind. Family board.*



MeghanEmily said:


> I love Disney weddings!



_Do_ you now!





MeghanEmily said:


> Nope. Do I still get the bonus for admitting defeat here?



*Yes you do.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Naturally. When is it NOT time for dole whip floats...?



*Never.*



MeghanEmily said:


> This would be the biggest adjustment for me, I think. But it would be fabulous!


*
It was!
Just.... wander over
to the next park.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Congrats! I get fairly competitive with this one.



*
You'd probably beat me then.
I'm not very good.

Just... better than the rest!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Woah!! That's wild! Glad to hear it was so excellent though. Worth it.


*
It was! It really was!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Bahah love this! I suspect there were many more than eleven though. I'm sure you're right. Disney = perfect conditions for meltdowns.



*Yep. Nothing like Disney
to totally stress people out.*



MeghanEmily said:


> So pretty! This is a sight for sore eyes.


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Why you're very welcome!







Steppesister said:


> Apparently they did. For a long time, in fact.





*I do tend to the verbose,
don't I.*



Steppesister said:


>



*I know.
It was a first for us
and then they tore it down.
I'll miss it.*



Steppesister said:


> Never a bad way to pass the time!



*I don't do that with just anyone
you know!*



Steppesister said:


> Tiffy's!!!!



*Yes! Tiffy's!*



Steppesister said:


> Awwww, after a long day and a very long drive, what a wonderful way to end the day and start something new!



*It really was!
By the time I got back
to my room, 
I felt.... alive.*



Steppesister said:


> Peek a boo!







Steppesister said:


> Just little 'ol me.



*Yep! *



Steppesister said:


> Personally I prefer camelback, but...



*Ah!
Got a little thing
for Aladdin, do ya?*



Steppesister said:


> But good things come in small packages, or so I'm told.







Steppesister said:


> I am 50. I don't hop.



*I disagree.
You hopped.*



Steppesister said:


> As for elbowing? They were in my way. AND, the line was what... 5 minutes long?



*The end (of the line)
justifies the means.*



Steppesister said:


> Don't worry! I was effectively pooped out the other end and had a happy voyage behind me.



*See??? Seeee?????*



Steppesister said:


> OH. But yes. You are. Er, did.



*Yes.*

*Ask me if I'll do it again.*



Steppesister said:


> LOL! We think alike.



*Apparently!*



Steppesister said:


> How could one not?!
> 
> Yes, definite magic going on there.



 



Steppesister said:


> Okay, Update #1, done; 15 more to go...





*Sorry!*



Steppesister said:


> Um, there _IS_ a slightly different version of this story on someone else's thread... eh hemm...



*But everyone knows
they come to this TR
for accuracy.*



Steppesister said:


> 3) and spilling a drink on the table (of which not one drop ever touched him)



*I dodge.
Quick reflexes.*



Steppesister said:


> I could start with the waistline as Item #1. Then we can move on to the flabby arms which closely resemble wet noodles. And perhaps finish with the thighs that will never see a set of shorts on them again in public.



*I think I will
refrain from responding.*



Steppesister said:


> And a helmet?
> 
> 
> 
> JK.



*Noted. Helmet.*



Steppesister said:


> It does?! EEK!
> 
> Uhh, I don't think anyone was serious upset with me...?


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> We last left off with me being a complete ogre and mooch...
> 
> Moving on...



*Yep. That's where we left off.*



Steppesister said:


> Strolled? You did mean mosey with a choco croissant in hand, right? I'm not sure I've EVER strolled in Disney. Well, maybe when I actually had a stroller to stroll, but that was decades ago!



*My apologies.
You are quite correct.
It was a definite mosey.

I don't recall the croissant, however.

Not saying it wasn't there...
just don't remember that part.*



Steppesister said:


> Well duh. I saw TONS of that!




*Of course you did.*



Steppesister said:


> Equally important is the placement on the boat. Back of the boat sucks since most of the sound systems are broken you can't hear diddly back there. Either that or it's my antique set of hearing aids that I need to turn up.



*Yeah.
The people at the back
are wondering if they're
on the same ride as 
those at the front.*



Steppesister said:


> And the consequential IBS.
> (Itchy butt syndrome)



*Butt!
Dang it. I thought it was "bum".

Well, the intent is the same.*



Steppesister said:


> Still maintain they're better with Bourbon. And in Kentucky. With a hat on.
> 
> Need to do that someday! The hat part.



*Well, you would be far more 
qualified to make that determination
than I would. *



Steppesister said:


> Suck up points notwithstanding, HM. But you already know that.



*Really?
I could have sworn you mentioned
that EE was your favourite?

Or am I confusing you with
someone else.*

*(Wouldn't be the first time!)*



Steppesister said:


> YAY! Ludefisk and lefse!!!!


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Good thing there were salads available!










Steppesister said:


> NO.



*All will be explained.*



Steppesister said:


> Okay, confession time. I really wanted the chicken. But I didn't know that sharing was an option, and knew I couldn't even begin to eat even half of the chicken dinner. Everyone sort of disappeared at the Plaza, so fended for myself, and
> 
> went with what I knew I could eat. Next time... would someone please share the chicken with me.
> 
> Please?



*Well, it depends....*



Steppesister said:


> I promise not to spill drinks, cut in line, or take up scooter bag space.



*If you do all the above again... 
then I'll split some chicken with you.
*




Steppesister said:


> And I'm tellin' you! Getting down those spiral stairs was TOUGH!!



*Did you find it so?*



Steppesister said:


> Of course!  It's a fun ride! One of my favorites, in fact. Almost as nice as the Storybook Boats.





*I doubt I'll repeat it.*



Steppesister said:


> What? So you could cut in front of everyone after you were done?



*What? You think you got the 
market cornered on that?

Besides.
I had a child with me.
I always excuse parents
with children.
*





Steppesister said:


> uh huh. sure.



*Wanna put some money on that?
Hmmmm????*



Steppesister said:


> I was rather blown away myself!



*I'm so glad Alison brought
us that way!*



Steppesister said:


> I think that sounds about right! IT was packed that day!




*No kidding!*



Steppesister said:


> So we ordered about $300 worth of food and drinks. Even some extra ones to throw around.



*What's fine dining
without a food fight?*



Steppesister said:


> And the spring rolls were delicious on my flight home.




*So you did eat them!*



Steppesister said:


> But my aim was so bad.



*And my dodging skills
are on point!*



Steppesister said:


> So, I'm a line cutter, taxi moocher, drink spiller, AND hoarder/thief.
> 
> Man, I'm one attractive lady!



*Well, I think so.
Despite all the above. *



Steppesister said:


> No worries. I'll steal keep a few in April.


*
Oh! You're going there in April?
Hmmm... got room for one more? *



Steppesister said:


> Disney at night IS the best and incredibly magic! Glad you enjoyed your evening after hours time so much.



*I think that was the best
part of the whole trip!*


----------



## pkondz

*Friends?
I think I've replied to everyone.

But if I've missed you,
please let me know!*


----------



## KRIS10420

*Mon Dieu! apparently it's been too long since I've been here, can't for the life of me figure out how to do the quote/reply thing so I guess I'll have to do it the old fashioned way Keeping up with social media is not my forte.*
*
Well, hello there stranger!!
Last time I saw you was
two TRs ago.
And you said the same thing, then! *

*Two trip reports ago? yikes, it's really been that long? I guess I've got more reading to do*

* I'm sorry to hear that.
That must have been very difficult.*_
_
*Hmmm... I'm not sure
how to respond to this.
I'm sorry, or I'm happy for you.
Amicably sounds much better
than the alternative however.

How about I just give you a hug 
and you take that in any capacity
that you see fit. Okay? 

Thank you, it's all good.  I'm a firm believer in everything happens for a reason and life goes on. No regrets  


This was the first time in 
40 years that I saw
WDW during the holiday season.

 I imagine it's absolutely beautiful, this is definitely on my bucket list. I've been to WDW once when it was way too hot and unfortunately right now being a Canadian living on the west coast, it is very pricey to vacation there.  One day...

After this TR, I'll be posting about
my road trip (including several DISmeets)
and my last trip to WDW.

 Fantastic! Looking forward to all of them

I would think that seated
(with treats!)
is a bit better than 
peering around a Dad with 
child on shoulders.

Yes, especially when you're short like me.  I am also not keen on waiting in line 90 minutes prior to the show, with a fastpass, just to get a semi decent view*

_*Nice to see you again!!*_
*
Thank you, likewise.  I shall remain lurking in the background.*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *Finally watched it!
> Just, keepin' it real.*


If you haven’t watched this show, I’d highly suggest it. It’s hilarious.


----------



## pkondz

KRIS10420 said:


> *Mon Dieu! apparently it's been too long since I've been here, can't for the life of me figure out how to do the quote/reply thing so I guess I'll have to do it the old fashioned way Keeping up with social media is not my forte.*



*Highlight the text you want to quote and click "+quote".
At the bottom, just click "Insert Quotes".
Click "Quote these messages" on the popup window.
Voila.*



KRIS10420 said:


> *Two trip reports ago? yikes, it's really been that long? I guess I've got more reading to do*



*If you wish,
I won't force anyone
to read all this crap.*



KRIS10420 said:


> Thank you, it's all good. I'm a firm believer in everything happens for a reason and life goes on. No regrets



*Pretty darned good attitude.
Mind if I adopt it?*



KRIS10420 said:


> I imagine it's absolutely beautiful, this is definitely on my bucket list. I've been to WDW once when it was way too hot and unfortunately right now being a Canadian living on the west coast, it is very pricey to vacation there. One day...



*Yup. It's not all that cheap
from the middle, either.*



KRIS10420 said:


> Fantastic! Looking forward to all of them







KRIS10420 said:


> *Yes, especially when you're short like me. I am also not keen on waiting in line 90 minutes prior to the show, with a fastpass, just to get a semi decent view*



*That's not a fastpass,
that's a slowpass.*



KRIS10420 said:


> *Thank you, likewise. I shall remain lurking in the background.*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> If you haven’t watched this show, I’d highly suggest it. It’s hilarious.



*Not sure if we even get it.*


----------



## MeghanEmily

Steppesister said:


> It does?! EEK!





Steppesister said:


> Uhh, I don't think anyone was serious upset with me...?



To be totally fair, it sounds nothing like the Liesa I've gotten to know...but you're a good sport for being the butt of the joke either way! 



pkondz said:


> Ah, no a fan of IBS?
> (Liesa's term. Itchy bum syndrome.)




And to think, I've always been using that acronym wrong! Well, now don't I feel embarrassed!! 



pkondz said:


> Well, she _is_ a fish, so...
> 
> uh...
> 
> 
> Nevermind. Family board.



 Oh dear.



pkondz said:


> You'd probably beat me then.
> I'm not very good.
> 
> Just... better than the rest!



I'm also no good. Just better than Nathan and my other family members. Or at least good at sabotaging them. I'm not above a little elbow jabbing to make my way to the top...


----------



## Steppesister

MeghanEmily said:


> I'm also no good. Just better than Nathan and my other family members. Or at least good at sabotaging them. I'm not above a little elbow jabbing to make my way to the top...


See?!?!

SEE????

I’m not the only one who elbows their way to the top... or front. Lololol!!!!


----------



## queenbetsey

franandaj said:


> Oh you are so missing Out!  Ruebens are my total guilty pleasure. Not only do I make a halfway decent one I know of several local places to get great ones.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a group in HS who would get together. Band geeks, go figure. And we would watch the movies. We could quote almost every line in time with the movie. But I had no idea they said cherries! I knew the lines, small rocks, and that in the end she conceded, "tis a fair copf" plus a whole lot more worthless lines as well.


if you ever end up down here in my neck of the woods try rockafellas  in Temecula.  they have amazing rubens and they are HUGE


----------



## queenbetsey

whew! caught up again.  did you get any ice cream while out on your walk?  Tiffy's has amazing ice cream.


----------



## franandaj

Ugh.  Just back from a weekend at Disney with gal pals, and a lot of fun and alcohol was involved.  I need to recover, and hope to comment on your TR.....message coming as well....


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> To be totally fair, it sounds nothing like the Liesa I've gotten to know...but you're a good sport for being the butt of the joke either way!



*Also to be fair,
I wouldn't be teasing her
if I didn't think she wasn't
an amazing, fun person. *



MeghanEmily said:


> And to think, I've always been using that acronym wrong! Well, now don't I feel embarrassed!!




*Live and learn!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Oh dear.







MeghanEmily said:


> I'm also no good. Just better than Nathan and my other family members.



*And that's all that matters.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Or at least good at sabotaging them. I'm not above a little elbow jabbing to make my way to the top...



*All is fair in love, war and TSMM.*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> See?!?!
> 
> SEE????
> 
> I’m not the only one who elbows their way to the top... or front. Lololol!!!!



* Okay! You're not alone!*


----------



## pkondz

queenbetsey said:


> whew! caught up again. did you get any ice cream while out on your walk? Tiffy's has amazing ice cream.


*Oh, sure! Now you tell me!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Ugh. Just back from a weekend at Disney with gal pals,



*Oh the horror! You poor thing!
*


 



franandaj said:


> and a lot of fun and alcohol was involved. I need to recover,



*Need to recover?
You did have fun! *



franandaj said:


> and hope to comment on your TR.....message coming as well....



*Standing by!*


----------



## orangecats2

You're going back to DL? Already? Anyone going with you?


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> You're going back to DL? Already? Anyone going with you?


*Wellllll... sort of.

I'm actually going to Long Beach
to see the Long Beach Grand Prix.
(A long time bucket list item.)

But since I'm there, 
I'll pop over to DL for a day. 

I'm taking Me, Myself and I.
Terrible company,
but light travelers.*


----------



## Terra Nova guy

Enjoyed the last update, just having a busy week, trying to clue things up at work so I can take Christmas week off. So far I think I can do it.
Nice seeing the submarine ride. It's one of the things that stand out in my memory of my trip to WDW when I was 9 years old. Still a little sad it's gone from there, but I do like the new Fantasyland.


----------



## Mrs T 2009

pkondz said:


> *Thank you.
> 
> Yeah, not much going on here
> for a little bit.
> 
> That should change.
> 
> 
> Or not.
> Christmas is coming!*



That is good.. Haha, true. I am done shopping, but have nothing wrapped. lol

Happy Christmas and Merry New Year if I don't post on here before then!


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> Enjoyed the last update, just having a busy week, trying to clue things up at work so I can take Christmas week off. So far I think I can do it.



*Good luck!
Hope that works out for you. *



Terra Nova guy said:


> Nice seeing the submarine ride. It's one of the things that stand out in my memory of my trip to WDW when I was 9 years old.




*I was a bit older than you
when I rode it.

But... while even then,
I found it a bit cheesy,
I loved seeing the subs.
They were so cool looking!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Still a little sad it's gone from there, but I do like the new Fantasyland.



*The Newish but Not So New Fantasyland
is pretty nice,
but I still miss my subs!*


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> That is good.. Haha, true. I am done shopping, but have nothing wrapped. lol



*Shopping (well, gift shopping) done.
Wrapping... just done
as of a few minutes ago.
Baking.... er.......*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Happy Christmas and Merry New Year if I don't post on here before then!



*Same to you Mary! *


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Oh, I had all the photos preloaded,
> ready to put prose to.
> But...
> 
> I can't find a way to start.
> I wonder if this is writer's block?
> But then how can I be writing this?
> 
> My hope is that if I just... start...
> the words will start to flow.



See and this proves that you are far more of a skilled TR writer than myself. I just tell it matter of factly and rather dry, so no writers block there....



pkondz said:


> We left with plenty of time to do the
> two hour journey.
> 
> _Stop_ laughing!
> How was I supposed to know????
> 
> Yeah, yeah... I was warned.
> But... how bad could it be?



I did try to tell you, but I suppose I should have mentioned the thing about if it's 5PM you might as well just stop and chill where you are. The traffic will dissipate in a couple hours.  Besides I thought for some reason you would be leaving Universal more like 8-10PM.



pkondz said:


> Our two hour drive became three.
> And then four.



Yeah, in a perfect world, the drive should take about an hour, but the only time that would be happening is in the middle of the night. You could make it in two hours during work hours (10AM-3PM), but the four hours on either side of the work hours time frame are nightmare traffic hours. A 40 minute drive on Tuesday night's takes us two hours.  Do you remember the route that you took?



pkondz said:


> (Well... movie stars, perhaps.
> It's California. Don't they litter the
> streets with celebrities there? )



Oh yeah I see half a dozen every day!  



pkondz said:


> We pulled up beside her and I rolled
> down Kay's window.
> "Liesa?" I called.



See?



pkondz said:


> The CM asked if this was our
> first visit and gave us
> buttons to wear too.
> I mentioned that it was Kay's
> birthday (well... we were celebrating)
> and they gave her a birthday
> button too.



Actually, it wasn't a CM who gave you those buttons...    A little fairy godmother picked them up the Sunday before at the Chamber of Commerce in DCA.



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... odd.
> No castle.
> Wait... Is _that_ it??
> It's so... _tiny_!



Shut up. All you WDW folks ridicule Walt's little masterpiece.



pkondz said:


> Liesa blithely hopped over the rope,
> elbowed her way past some
> angry parents and joined us.
> I studiously avoided the glares
> of the people behind us.



That doesn't surprise me! She can be pushy like that!

OK be back later to finish going in a treatment room now.



pkondz said:


> OMG! We're about to be
> swallowed by a giant whale!!!



 



pkondz said:


> Agggghhhhh!!!!
> Turn around!
> No! I don't wanna die!



 



pkondz said:


> Here! Uh... Liesa!
> Why don't you sit in the front!
> Better pictures from there.



Perfect. Let her be whale bait first.



pkondz said:


> I was ready to fight Kay on this,
> but... she plays dirty.
> "Dad. It's my birthday celebration.
> You have to."
> 
> And when Liesa rejoined us,
> (apparently she came out fine in the end)
> she insisted I ride it as well.
> 
> Two against one.
> Totally unfair.
> I decided to capitulate first
> and regurgitate after.



Had I been there I would have been on your side!



pkondz said:


> Hah! Joke's on them.
> I'm married.
> I'm _used_ to women
> yelling at me.



How many women are you married to?



pkondz said:


> And if you look around enough,
> you can _see_ the magic.
> You just have to know it
> when you see it.



It's everywhere.



pkondz said:


> Do you see the magic?
> (Why yes. Tell me. For bonus points.)



Of course I see the magic. And the pretty pink blooming trees aren't bad either.



pkondz said:


> We arrived back at city hall,
> and I had to take a photo
> of the lamp burning in Walt's window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that little touch.



Me too! 



pkondz said:


> It turned out I didn't need to get
> a locker as Alison had a large bag
> on the back of her scooter.
> I gratefully accepted her offer
> of being my personal pack mule.



I was more than happy to oblige.

I'll have to finish the rest after I get back home and have a chance to quote some more.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> .


*Well said!*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *Well said!*



Dang it! I multi quoted about a third of your TR last night. I pasted the multi quotes in on my computer and saved the draft, hoping that while I was waiting at the vet I could at least get started on replying. Evidently one of the cats walked across my keyboard and posted my reply, because here I am, just sitting down at the vets office and made no reply and instead you have made a smart a$$ remark back at me.

Please excuse me as I go back and edit my reply while I wait for the kittens to be seen.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Dang it! I multi quoted about a third of your TR last night. I pasted the multi quotes in on my computer and saved the draft, hoping that while I was waiting at the vet I could at least get started on replying. Evidently one of the cats walked across my keyboard and posted my reply, because here I am, just sitting down at the vets office and made no reply and instead you have made a smart a$$ remark back at me.
> 
> Please excuse me as I go back and edit my reply while I wait for the kittens to be seen.


Oh, Alison. 
I didn’t mean to offend you. I realized that you had accidentally posted. 

No offense meant. 
I apologize.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Oh, Alison.
> I didn’t mean to offend you. I realized that you had accidentally posted.
> 
> No offense meant.
> I apologize.



I guess my witty sarcasm doesn't come through well in writing. I should have put one of these  at the end so you knew I was just giving you a hard time for giving me a hard time.  It takes a lot more than that to offend me!


----------



## lisaviolet

*


pkondz said:



			I'm actually going to Long Beach
to see the Long Beach Grand Prix.
		
Click to expand...

 Oh SO jealous. Vroom. Vroom.  

And Alison too? Doubly jealous if so.*


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> *Oh SO jealous. Vroom. Vroom.
> 
> And Alison too? Doubly jealous if so.*



Actually, we try to leave town on Grand Prix weekend.   I'll be at Disney while he's watching the race.   But we have arranged for some time to meet up outside racetime.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> Actually, we try to leave town on Grand Prix weekend.



Blasphemy! 

_________________________--

Have fun Alison!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I guess my witty sarcasm doesn't come through well in writing. I should have put one of these  at the end so you knew I was just giving you a hard time for giving me a hard time.  It takes a lot more than that to offend me!


*Okay.
<phew!>

Thought I'd ticked you off.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> See and this proves that you are far more of a skilled TR writer than myself. I just tell it matter of factly and rather dry, so no writers block there....



*Hardly!

It just proves that I have
few brain cells left
for writing.*



franandaj said:


> I did try to tell you, but I suppose I should have mentioned the thing about if it's 5PM you might as well just stop and chill where you are. The traffic will dissipate in a couple hours. Besides I thought for some reason you would be leaving Universal more like 8-10PM.


*
I thought so too, actually.
But by the time we left,
probably because of being
efficient, we were just... done.*



franandaj said:


> Yeah, in a perfect world, the drive should take about an hour, but the only time that would be happening is in the middle of the night. You could make it in two hours during work hours (10AM-3PM), but the four hours on either side of the work hours time frame are nightmare traffic hours. A 40 minute drive on Tuesday night's takes us two hours.



*I need to invest in
a personal helicopter.

I should have one.
Don't you think?*



franandaj said:


> Do you remember the route that you took?



*Absolutely!
It was the one where
Betty would say "Take the next exit."
"Exit now."

That one.*



franandaj said:


> Oh yeah I see half a dozen every day!



*See!!!*



franandaj said:


> See?







franandaj said:


> Actually, it wasn't a CM who gave you those buttons...  A little fairy godmother picked them up the Sunday before at the Chamber of Commerce in DCA.



*Wha!!?!?!?

I had no idea!!
I thought it was just....

I owe my fairy godmother
a big thank you.
The birthday one especially
made a young girl's day.*



franandaj said:


> Shut up. All you WDW folks ridicule Walt's little masterpiece.



*And we shouldn't.
Because without that small start...
That little spark...

We wouldn't have WDW, at all.*



franandaj said:


> That doesn't surprise me! She can be pushy like that!



*Absolutely!
She's just terrible!*



franandaj said:


> Perfect. Let her be whale bait first.





*Better her than me!*



franandaj said:


> Had I been there I would have been on your side!



*I needed you!!*



franandaj said:


> How many women are you married to?



*At times....
It feels like all of them.*



franandaj said:


> It's everywhere.







franandaj said:


> Of course I see the magic. And the pretty pink blooming trees aren't bad either.



*They were really pretty! *



franandaj said:


> Me too!



*Such a wonderful, yet simple,
little tribute.*



franandaj said:


> I was more than happy to oblige.



*I really appreciated it.
So did my back.*



franandaj said:


> I'll have to finish the rest after I get back home and have a chance to quote some more.



*Don't take too long. 
Starting to write.
All the photos
(except any "did you see it")
are done and uploaded.

And I have very little to write about.*


----------



## pkondz

lisaviolet said:


> Oh SO jealous. Vroom. Vroom.





*Gonna knock that one
off the bucket list. *


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I love the realism of this ride.
> If you were to actually _go_ to Africa
> (Liesa, back me up here.)
> you would see baby elephants
> spraying water into crocodiles' mouths.
> 
> It's very common.



And now I'll never know because after reading Liesa's update about her accomodations, I am sure that Africa is not on my bucket list.



pkondz said:


> And we had a really good one.
> Or maybe I'm biased
> because he kept picking on me
> throughout the ride.
> It was hilarious!



I remember laughing hilariously for just about the entire ride.



pkondz said:


> And of course, the ride ended with:
> "If you had a great time, my name is John,
> if you didn't my name is pkondz."
> 
> Awesome.



That was the best!  



pkondz said:


> POTC,
> where both Alison and Liesa
> got wet bums



  And they stayed wet for quite a while since it wasn't a really hot day.



pkondz said:


> I wouldn't stand in line for another beignet.
> They were fine, but... Not overly special or unique.
> At least, I didn't find them to be.



Blasphemy!



pkondz said:


> HM of course!
> I mean... what else could it be?
> (Bonus points. What's _your_ favourite ride?)



Now that's a tough question.  It's always changing.  HM is definitely high up there. RSR was on top for a while, but I have to say now that GotG has opened that is my favorite for the time being.  It's really a fun ride!



pkondz said:


> And I finally got to see
> the Hatbox Ghost.
> While the effect is a bit tame
> by today's standards,
> it's still fun to watch.



I still am enthralled with it every time that I ride it!



pkondz said:


> Yup. That's right.
> Alison pinched Cinderella's royal bottom.



I DID NO. SUCH. THING!  If you look at the picture you can clearly see that my had is safely on her waist and not her bum!  Besides she's not my type.  I'd be more inclined to pull a move like that with Gamora.    I prefer bada$$es and not femmes who lose their slippers.



pkondz said:


> Cinderella obviously has a good sense of humour
> and they were both able to laugh about it after.



At WHAT?????  Laugh at WHAT??????    There was inappropriate behavior going on there!!!!!!!!!!



pkondz said:


> I quickly dropped to one knee,
> and presented her with...





pkondz said:


> A Dinglehopper!



Neither Liesa or I expected this and the handler and PP Photographer were cracking up as well.



pkondz said:


> *But fear not! We'll set a date,
> and you're all invited!*



I can't wait!  Can I be the Maid of Honor?  Certainly she remembers me!



pkondz said:


> I didn't take any photos,
> but I do know that Alison and I
> split the fried chicken.
> Dang! That was some good chicken!



Yes we did have the chicken, and it was very good!  I would post my photo, but since I've boycotted PB I don't go back there anymore and I don't want to deal with formatting it to post here since it's kind of a PITA the way I now post.



pkondz said:


> Do you know how they say "fried chicken"
> in France?
> (No. _Not_ Royale with poulet.)
> (Get the reference(ish)? Bonus points, yes or no.)



Nope.  No clue.



pkondz said:


> (And thanks to Alison and Liesa
> for letting me indulge myself.



  Indulge yourself with WHAT?



pkondz said:


> With riding the submarine, people!!!)



Oh. OK.   I was happy to ride it too.



pkondz said:


> I really can't express how... foreign
> that was to me.
> I mean... going from park to park
> should involve a bus or monorail ride
> shouldn't it?
> 
> Being able to just pop over
> to the next park was... surreal.



See that's why we think WDW is so fun and exotic.  You have to "transport" when you are there.  At DL once you are there, you're there and you just walk (or motor) back and forth.



pkondz said:


> For some reason, I had always thought of
> Paradise Pier as being somehow _outside_
> the park itself.



Perhaps you're thinking of the Paradise Pier Hotel.  THAT is outside the park.



pkondz said:


> Nor did we ride California Screamin'



So how come later you say you and Kay rode it "again".  BTW It will become the Icredicoaster soon.



pkondz said:


> And I'm happy to say
> that out of the four of us,
> I kicked some serious heinie!



Huh.  I've always been a Beaver, but after this time riding, I learned things that later allowed Jill and I to become kitties on our next trip.



pkondz said:


> And... wow.
> They really went all out with the
> scenery here!
> I was pretty gobsmacked
> by it all!



I'm glad you appreciated my entrance choice.



pkondz said:


> I think, (help me out here Alison/Liesa)
> the line for the ride was about two hours?



Probably.  I rarely saw it under 90 minutes, but now that GotG has opened that one has the long line prize.  But as I remember it had been down most of the day and once they got it back online they put the FP line through the regular queue and used the FP line for the regular q



pkondz said:


> As it was, the _fastpass_ line
> took us... I think about 30 minutes
> at least.



Because the ride was down, they actually switched fhe queues and put us through the regular queue, and put the standby riders in the FP queue. I can tell that from your pictures.



pkondz said:


> On the way, Kay tallied up her score.
> She had been keeping track
> of every time she heard a kid having
> a meltdown.
> 
> Today's tally stood at eleven.
> 
> I strongly suspect she missed... a lot.



Huh. She was pretty secretive about this.



pkondz said:


> I ordered another round of hot dogs
> so that others might try them.
> 
> I think she ate all of those too.



I did get one or two.  I didn't realize she didn't eat anything else.



pkondz said:


> We were just sitting,
> chatting, when...
> All of a sudden,
> Liesa throws her drink at me!!







pkondz said:


> The evening wasn't a complete loss however.
> At least, not for Kay.
> I suppose the waiter noticed her birthday button
> and brought out a little dish of ice cream
> with a candle.



That was really nice of him!  



pkondz said:


> We then headed out of the park
> and back over to Disneyland.
> 
> We got in a not very long line
> for HM and rode.
> What the heck...
> the line's short...
> We rode again!
> 
> By now it was getting dark
> and we headed _back_
> to California Adventure.
> We were going to take in
> World of Colour.



You guys did a ton in that little time frame!



pkondz said:


> franandaj - 4, room service, wheel, HM, shirt, saw it, big bang, cooks - 130 points.



  



pkondz said:


> Steppesister - 660
> franandaj - 605



I'm liking these odds better!



pkondz said:


> No questions.
> I'm not even all that sure
> what we did yet!
> And what I _do remember_
> is the same that at least in part,
> at least 3 others know.



You did go off on your own for a bit, but the I as who know what happened are already in the lead. 



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Of course you saw it.
> I mean, you saw it right?
> How could you not see it?
> 
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



Will get to the PM...



Steppesister said:


> Okay, confession time. I really wanted the chicken. But I didn't know that sharing was an option, and knew I couldn't even begin to eat even half of the chicken dinner. Everyone sort of disappeared at the Plaza, so fended for myself, and
> 
> went with what I knew I could eat. Next time... would someone please share the chicken with me.
> 
> Please?
> 
> I promise not to spill drinks, cut in line, or take up scooter bag space.



I'm always up for sharing!  In fact we could have gotten the chicken and a Cobb salad, for me that's the perfect combo. Little salad, little chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans, the only thing there isn't much to split is the biscuit, but I suppose we could ask for another one. I've heard they will accommodate special requests like all white meat, or all dark...double potatoes, no beans...next time for sure!


----------



## juniorbugman

Late to the Party but here I am with my contest answers.


pkondz said:


> Witchin' Betty, (although her name's
> not really "_Witchin'"_) our trusty GPS,
> guided us faithfully onto
> what at first glance
> appeared to be a highway,
> but in reality was a shuffle board.


We have 2 GPS units - one is named Vala Maldaran from Stargate SG-1 and the other is James - you know take me home James?
We love to get them confused and continually state - recalculating.



pkondz said:


> And if you look around enough,
> you can _see_ the magic.
> You just have to know it
> when you see it.





pkondz said:


> *Do you see the magic?
> (Why yes. Tell me. For bonus points.)*


Yes there is always magic when you are at a Disney Park.



pkondz said:


> HM of course!
> I mean... what else could it be?
> (Bonus points. What's _your_ favourite ride?)


Favourite ride was Radiator Springs - we rode twice on single riders and only waited about 15 minutes each time.  



pkondz said:


> Do you know how they say "fried chicken"
> in France?
> (No. _Not_ Royale with poulet.)
> (Get the reference(ish)? Bonus points, yes or no.)


Nope don't get it



pkondz said:


> Once we were sated, it was time
> to throw caution to the wind
> and get in the water.
> Underwater, that is.
> Specifically the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage.


Can't do that ride - claustraphobia kicks in and that is it.



pkondz said:


> And that's Dole Whip _"Float"_
> If you haven't done the float,
> you're not doing it right.


Just had the Dole whips and that was good enough for us - of course we had 6 over the course of 6 days but who is counting?




pkondz said:


> Then Kay decided that she wanted
> to ride Mickey's Not So Fun Wheel of Death.
> 
> I declined.
> I'd heard far too many horror stories
> to wish to risk my stomach on it.


There is a none moving part of the wheel and that is the part that we rode - no issues at all.

PM sent with contest answers.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> And now I'll never know because after reading Liesa's update about her accomodations, I am sure that Africa is not on my bucket list.



*Interestingly enough...
Africa was never on my list.
"Places I never want to go... Africa..."

And yet... now..... I do.
I think because she helped 
to take some of the mystery out of it.*



franandaj said:


> I remember laughing hilariously for just about the entire ride.



*He was sooooo good!*



franandaj said:


> That was the best!







franandaj said:


> And they stayed wet for quite a while since it wasn't a really hot day.


*
I guess I should pick
a warmer day to 
come, next time.*



franandaj said:


> Blasphemy!



*Sorry! I guess coming from
a French area, things like that
are fairly common?*



franandaj said:


> Now that's a tough question. It's always changing. HM is definitely high up there. RSR was on top for a while, but I have to say now that GotG has opened that is my favorite for the time being. It's really a fun ride!



*I'm really looking forward
to trying that ride out!

I should re-watch GotG
while I'm at it, too.*



franandaj said:


> I still am enthralled with it every time that I ride it!



*I liked it!
I'd never seen it
and wasn't even
all that sure
what it was!*



franandaj said:


> I DID NO. SUCH. THING! If you look at the picture you can clearly see that my had is safely on her waist and not her bum!



*I photoshopped your hand there
to protect the children.*



franandaj said:


> Besides she's not my type. I'd be more inclined to pull a move like that with Gamora.  I prefer bada$$es and not femmes who lose their slippers.



*Not into the podiatrily challenged.*



franandaj said:


> At WHAT????? Laugh at WHAT?????? There was inappropriate behavior going on there!!!!!!!!!!



*So there WAS inappropriate behaviour!
You just said it!!!


Alison!!!*



franandaj said:


> Neither Liesa or I expected this and the handler and PP Photographer were cracking up as well.



*Really!?
I had no idea! *



franandaj said:


> I can't wait! Can I be the Maid of Honor? Certainly she remembers me!



*Not my call.
You'd have to ask her.
But I'm sure she'd say yes.*



franandaj said:


> Yes we did have the chicken, and it was very good! I would post my photo, but since I've boycotted PB I don't go back there anymore and I don't want to deal with formatting it to post here since it's kind of a PITA the way I now post.



*No worries.
If people wanna see,
they can just go to your TR. *



franandaj said:


> Nope. No clue.



*All will be revealed.*



franandaj said:


> Indulge yourself with WHAT?



*Wow. I'm that unmemorable.

I'm hurt. 

Crushed.*



franandaj said:


> Oh. OK. I was happy to ride it too.



*What do you mean.... "too"???
*








franandaj said:


> See that's why we think WDW is so fun and exotic. You have to "transport" when you are there. At DL once you are there, you're there and you just walk (or motor) back and forth.



*That's really interesting!
I hadn't thought it would
be the opposite for you. *



franandaj said:


> Perhaps you're thinking of the Paradise Pier Hotel. THAT is outside the park.



*Nope.

I don't know why.
But I just thought that WOC
and Mickey's Fun Wheel
were outside the boundaries 
of the park somehow. 

Sort of like how Space Mountain is
kind of outside the confines of MK.*



franandaj said:


> So how come later you say you and Kay rode it "again". BTW It will become the Icredicoaster soon.



*I meant we didn't ride it first.
First ride in that area was TSMM.*



franandaj said:


> Huh. I've always been a Beaver, but after this time riding, I learned things that later allowed Jill and I to become kitties on our next trip.



*Uh, oh!
Looks like I have 
to up my game!*



franandaj said:


> I'm glad you appreciated my entrance choice.







franandaj said:


> Probably. I rarely saw it under 90 minutes, but now that GotG has opened that one has the long line prize. But as I remember it had been down most of the day and once they got it back online they put the FP line through the regular queue and used the FP line for the regular q
> 
> Because the ride was down, they actually switched fhe queues and put us through the regular queue, and put the standby riders in the FP queue. I can tell that from your pictures.



*Oh! I didn't know that.
Huh!*



franandaj said:


> Huh. She was pretty secretive about this.



*It was an inside joke.
She'd lean over to me and say:
"That's eight."*



franandaj said:


> I did get one or two. I didn't realize she didn't eat anything else.



*Pretty much.
Fussy teenager.*



franandaj said:


> That was really nice of him!







franandaj said:


> You guys did a ton in that little time frame!



*To be honest...
I may have mixed up some of the next day's rides.*



franandaj said:


>



*Like that, huh? *



franandaj said:


> I'm liking these odds better!







franandaj said:


> You did go off on your own for a bit, but the I as who know what happened are already in the lead.



*Yup.*



franandaj said:


> Will get to the PM...



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Late to the Party but here I am with my contest answers.



*Not late. Right on time! *



juniorbugman said:


> We have 2 GPS units - one is named Vala Maldaran from Stargate SG-1 and the other is James - you know take me home James?




*Love the James one, especially.*



juniorbugman said:


> We love to get them confused and continually state - recalculating.





*And they seem to get angrier
the more you do it.*



juniorbugman said:


> Yes there is always magic when you are at a Disney Park.







juniorbugman said:


> Favourite ride was Radiator Springs - we rode twice on single riders and only waited about 15 minutes each time.



*Whoa! 
That's way better than
two hours.*



juniorbugman said:


> Nope don't get it



*All will be revealed.*



juniorbugman said:


> Can't do that ride - claustraphobia kicks in and that is it.


*
Yeah.
I can totally see that
with that ride.*



juniorbugman said:


> Just had the Dole whips and that was good enough for us - of course we had 6 over the course of 6 days but who is counting?



* Apparently, you!*



juniorbugman said:


> There is a none moving part of the wheel and that is the part that we rode - no issues at all.



*I did know that.
But... no way I could convince
my kid of that.*



juniorbugman said:


> PM sent with contest answers.


*
Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

*Disney Take Two*

*The morning dawned
bright and beautiful.

It was going to be another
wonderful day.

And to set the mood,
enjoy this seasonal video.

(hint... there's a reason
his name is "Chili")*







*I met up with Liesa
(recall we were both staying
at the same hotel)
and we walked arm in arm...

Well... we were within arm's length...


Well, she kept me at arm's reach...


Smart girl. Except...
Wait. I'm getting ahead of myself.

We were meeting @queenbetsey 
for breakfast.

Kay, being a teenager
and not being all that keen on
meeting strangers,
elected to sleep in instead.

We arrived at the restaurant
and if memory serves
(it seldom does....
wait.... didn't I say this before?)
Liesa and I arrived before Betsey.

Do not ask me what we ate.
I have no idea!
(There's that pesky memory again.)
I will go out on a limb and say
that one of us had a Cola product.

(Since it's in the photo. 
I'm gonna say it happened.)






Thanks, Liesa,
for taking the photo.
Only problem was....
We didn't get one
of the three of us.

Ah well.

We chatted and visited
for about an hour
I believe.

It was a really nice visit
and I was super glad
we finally got to meet. 


After breakfast,
we said our goodbyes
and parted ways.
I would be meeting Liesa
again a little later as we were
meeting Alison and Fran
who were picking us up
to take us back to Disney.

I also had something that I wanted
to give to Alison.

Well.... the best laid plans...*

*
I had mentioned a cocktail
on a previous TR.
It's very well known in Canada.
Not so much in the US.

The cocktail is a Caesar.
It's pretty much the same as
a Bloody Mary, except you
substitute Clamato juice
for the tomato juice.

I had brought a couple of
small cans of Clamato
and (help me out Alison)
I think brought some
spices and rimming mix?

I also brought two small
bottles of vodka.
You know, like you get
on an airplane?


Wait! Oh, crap!
A sudden sinking feeling
gripped me.
"Do they allow alcohol
in the parks?"

A quick Google search...
(extremely quick; we were meeting
in just a few moments.)
Nope. No booze allowed.
I whipped the bottles out
of the bag.
Close one!

Kay and I headed out
to meet Fran and Alison.*

*
Since it was becoming a trend,
I fully expected to bump into
Liesa on the way.

We arrived at the parking lot
and while I don't recall if
Fran and Alison were there
already or not,
I do recall that Liesa wasn't.

Turns out, she had left her camera
in her rental car.*

*That she had returned.


Two days ago.*


*
Her expensive camera.

You can read all about that
on her TR, but suffice to say,
she was a bit.... upset.*


*
Kay and I said our hellos
and hello-agains to
Fran and Alison
and piled into their van.

I gave Alison her gift.



Have you noticed?
Just how stupid I was?


Sorry. Let me correct that.
More stupid I was?
Bonus points if you tell me
whether or not you noticed.

Yeah.... I gave her the
Caesar cocktail mixings....
in the van.
Before we went to the park.

So whether there was alcohol
or not was a moot point.

So glad I brought them all the way
to California!


We drove off to Disneyland
and by the time we got through
security (sans alcohol)
Liesa had happily recovered her
camera and rejoined us.







Today was a much more relaxing day
than the previous.
We weren't running like school kids
from one ride to another.
We'd done most, if not all
the rides we wanted to the day before,
so today's agenda was to start
with a nice lunch
and just visit and get to know
one another a bit more.

We sashayed into the park.
Well we sashayed, strolled and rolled
into the park. 
















Just to give you an idea of
how packed the parks were
while we were down there;
check out the stroller parking
in this area:






We continued to wend
our way into the park.






Eventually we stopped and
had something to drink and eat.
We sat and chatted for quite a while
just enjoying each other's company.

I didn't take notes,
so I don't recall what was eaten
or what was said....

And I prefer it that way.
Some times it's just nice
to sit and get to know people
and not write down every spoken word.*

*
After our meal, we split up
to see to our own devices.
I'm not at all sure what
the ladies did, but Kay and I
went on more rides.

The first being:






Yeah, yeah... I know.
I'm obsessed with that ride.


Wait.... or is that possessed???











After riding one of the best rides ever,
(I say "one of", because there's another
on the other coast, ya know.)
we checked out the pet cemetery
and then moved on.
















Odd how I have three photos of the pet cemetery...
And so few of the rest of the park!

Wanna know why????


I don't know!


I do know that I only had
one item on my agenda
that was a "must do".
And it was to get myself
(and Kay too, if she wanted,
and she did)
a corn dog from the corn dog wagon.

It had been on my radar
pretty much for years.
I've read at least one TR
where the writer claimed
that these were the best
corn dogs he'd ever had.

But it was still too early.
I mean, I'd had breakfast
with Betsey
and lunch with the ladies...






But then again, it's never
a bad time for ice cream! *

*
We wandered over to California Adventure
and took in the sights.
















We may even have ridden a few rides here and there.
Pretty sure TSMM was repeated.
Mickey's Not So Fun Wheel of Death... was not.

We headed back to Disneyland
to ride some rides,
and of course, the one you simply
can't miss...






Yes. Winnie the Pooh.
I mean....
Am I right???

No?*

*
Okay... we rode Splash, too.
I, er.... borrowed this photo.






By then, it was getting late.
I still hadn't gotten my corn dog!
But MSEP doesn't wait....
Except Kay was insisting
that we ride Screamin' one last time.
Which is in the other park.*

*
I checked the time.
We could just do it.
If we really hurried.*

*
So we did.
No time for sashaying
or strolling this time.
We moved, people.
We cut in and out of gaps,
weaving through knots
of slow moving groups.
We got to Screamin' and
got in line.
I kept checking the time.
This was going to be close!

Eventually we got to the front
and rode.

And you thought we moved before?
That was nothing compared
to the speed at which we
zipped back to Main St. USA.






Oh, crap. The place was jammed.
Luckily, we knew that
Fran, Alison and Liesa
were holding a spot for us.
See way at the far end of the
above photo?

Right about there.*

*We squeezed and ducked and leapt
our way towards the hub.*

*
That's when Kay...

"Dad? I'm hungry."

Never underestimate
a teenager's stomach.*

*
But wait! I know!


Corn dog time!!!!!!

We sprinted over to the wagon and...


The line stretched out of sight.
And the parade was starting
in just a couple minutes.

"Sorry, kid. Looks like we're outta..."
"But Dad! I'm hungry!"


Crap.


There was a slightly shorter line
for other fare, nearby.






I wasn't that disappointed.
A cream cheese pretzel
was also on my list.
Lower down than the corn dog...
But on the list.

I took a couple of bites.

I can honestly say...
I prefer it without.

I would still try the
Jalapeno pretzel if it
makes a return,
but this was a once and done
kind of thing.


Pretzel in hand,
we set out to find
the ladies,
which we did fairly quickly.

Thanks again, guys
for saving a spot for us.

And only a few short minutes later...






MSEP started up.
I must admit, that while
I enjoy MSEP,
I don't have the same
long time memories associated
with it as I do other things
(Like HM or PP.)

But I do know that @Steppesister
has fond memories of it.
I glanced over at her a few times
as the parade wove by.

She sat very quietly and very still
while the parade brought her
back in time.

And that, my friends
is what brings us back to Disney
again, and again.
















Once the parade was over...

the announcements began.
"Ladies and gentlemen and pkondz.
Due to high winds, you may be screwed.
We may have to cancel the fireworks.
Sorry. Sucks to be you."


Disney announcers can be petty.


They kept repeating the announcement.
Yet we held fast.
"They say "may" be canceled."
We'd say to one another.

Hope springs eternal.
Still not sure why they
just didn't put the dome up.
Maybe it was being refurbed.

I wandered a little bit and
took a few shots as we waited.
















"Ladies and gentlemen and pkondz"
The announcer suddenly pronounced.
"Unfortunately, we have to waste more
money on you people and put on the fireworks."


And they did.


I didn't take a single photo.
One, I didn't think my crappy little
point and shoot was up to the task.
Two.... I wanted to just enjoy the show,
not shoot it.

And it was amazing!
One of the best combinations of light show
and fireworks show.
Not only did they project a show
on the castle, but on the Matterhorn as well.
Cool!

And then it stopped.
"Ha, ha, ha!" Intoned the announcer.
"Bet you were liking that! Well too bad!
Show's canceled folks. Go home!
(Don't forget to stop by the gift shop
on the way out.)"


I wasn't overly surprised.
The fireworks had obviously been
off to the side.
Not centered directly over the castle.

And yet... I wasn't overly disappointed.
I don't know how much we missed,
but it had been an excellent
(and not particularly short)
show up to that point.

Was there a lot left? A little?
I have no idea.


And with that, Fran and Alison
graciously offered to drive us home.

Wonderful!
My feet and legs were tired
and I was looking forward
to not having to make the long
trek back to the hotel.

"Dad? I want to do more rides."

Oh.... crap.


I explained to Kay that
if we stayed, we'd have to walk
back to the hotel.
A thirty minute,
one and a half mile walk.

Kay said she wanted to stay.

<sigh>
Okay.


Liesa, being much smarter
or less encumbered than I,
gratefully accepted the ride offer.

Kay and I were left to our selves.

I think we rode... one ride.

Mind you... we were fortunate.
It stopped.... riiiiight at the right spot:











Perfect!

And right after that ride,
Kay announced that she wanted
to find a particular item.
Something Gaston related.

Um... no idea where we're going
to find that...
And why did she not mention
that earlier?
Like.... yesterday???

We checked a couple of shops
and asked a couple of CMs.
No one seemed to know.
I reasoned
(and I think a CM agreed)
that World of Disney
in Downtown Disney,
might be our best bet.

We decided to head over there.


On the way, our noses were
suddenly pulled in the
direction of a popcorn cart.

Holy cow that smelled good!

"Dad?" Kay asked.
"Way ahead of you." I replied.*

*
We got some popcorn and....

Holy crap.
Best. Popcorn. Ever.

What do they put in that stuff???
I'd heard of people raving
about Disney popcorn,
but had always chalked it up
to location vs substance.

Nope. This stuff was goooooood.*

*
We headed out of the park
and into Downtown Disney.

We searched and searched,
but eventually, unfortunately
came up empty handed.

We left, cutting through
the Grand Californian.*

*
And it was at this point
that Kay's feet gave out.
Just like I knew they would.

I was annoyed.
I was tired and just wanted
to get back to our hotel.
But... well... nothing I could
do about it.

Whelp. Nothing for it but
to sit and relax
and hope her feet
start feeling better soon.

As we sat, we both
took advantage of the free wifi
and passed the time
on our devices.

I was only peripherally aware
as a large group walked by,
in the direction of the parks.

"Dad!" Hissed Kay, excitedly.
"That was Ariana Grande!"
(If you don't know who that is,
I'll leave it to you to Google her.
But... for bonus points...
tell me if you know who she is... before Googling.)*

*
Eventually, maybe after twenty minutes
of sitting, Kay was ready to go.
We made our slow way back
to the hotel.

I think Kay was out before her head
hit the pillow.

My work here is done.








Contest

I had asked, in the last chapter,
if anyone understood
what I was talking about
when I asked how to say
"Fried chicken" in France.
It was an off the cuff
reference to the movie
Pulp Fiction:
[VINCENT] ...you know what they call a Quarter Pounder with Cheese in Paris?
[JULES] They don't call it a Quarter Pounder with Cheese?
[VINCENT] No, they got the metric system there, they wouldn't know what the <bleep> a Quarter Pounder is.
[JULES] What'd they call it?
[VINCENT] They call it Royale with Cheese.
[JULES] Royale with Cheese. What'd they call a Big Mac?
[VINCENT] Big Mac's a Big Mac, but they call it Le Big Mac.
[JULES] Le big Mac! Ahhaha, what do they call a Whopper?
[VINCENT] I dunno, I didn't go into a Burger King.

For those of you who
had trouble "seeing it":





Sailing away...





No one got this one.
"No Dancing"?
Really? No one???





Slightly obvious.
But should be awarded
to exceptionally high scores.





Got gas?

Saw 1 - 20 points.
Saw 2 - 40 points.
Saw 3 - 75 points.
Saw 4 - 100 points.



Canadian Harmony – Magic, Indy, Pulp Fiction, saw one - 80 points.
mustinjourney - Magic, FoP, Pulp Fiction, saw two - 100 points.
rndmr2 - Magic, HM or PP, Pulp Fiction, saw two - 100 points.
natebenma - egg (10), cute (10), Bo (10), Pretty Woman (10), Bueller (10), Magic, BTMRR,  Pulp Fiction, Fork (40), saw two - 190 points.
Captain_Oblivious - Magic, ride, Pulp Fiction, saw 3 - 135 points.
Mrs T 2009 - Magic, ride, saw 2 - 80 points.
MeghanEmily - Magic, Splash, Pulp Fiction, saw 3 - 135 points.
Steppesister - Magic, HM, Pulp Fiction, saw 3 - 135
Terra Nova guy - saw 2 - 40 points.
franandaj - Magic, GotG, Pulp Fiction, saw 2 - 100 points.
juniorbugman - Magic, RSR, Pulp Fiction, saw 3 - 135


Bonus points:
Do you see the magic? - 20 points.

What's your favourite ride? - 20 points.

Do you know how they say "fried chicken"
in France?
(No. Not Royale with poulet.)
Get the reference(ish)? Bonus points, yes or no. - 20 points.


As usual, if I've made any mistakes,
either above or below, let me know.

Score

Steppesister - 795
franandaj - 705
MeghanEmily - 705
Captain_Oblivious - 700
juniorbugman - 635
rndmr2 - 630
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 600
mustinjourney - 580
Terra Nova guy - 580
CyndiLouWho - 555
vamassey1 - 555
Mrs T 2009 - 545
Princess Leia - 540
Mac Brew - 510
QueenJen - 505
Chrystmasangel - 495
DonnaBeeGood - 480
Canadian Harmony - 460
afwdwfan - 410
Kiotzu - 370
natebenma - 325
lisaviolet - 295
Curiouser&curiouser! - 245
chunkymonkey - 125
SoccerDogWithEars - 125
Crashbeckycoot - 105
orangecats2 - 80
cindianne320 - 60
queenbetsey - 60
Jaina - 55
cinderkelly - 10
irene_dsc - 10
MAGICFOR2 - 10


Questions next round:
1. We see an attraction.
What time do we arrive?
a. 9:00
b. 10:00
c. 11:00
d. 12:00

2. How long are we there?
a. 60 minutes.
b. 90 minutes.
c. 120 minutes.
d. 150 minutes.

3. We go to a second attraction.
How long do we stay?
a. one hour
b. two hours
c. three hours
d. four hours


Bonus: Did you see it?
Did you see the other one?

PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions.

Coming up: Setting sail*


*Chapter 9. This Ship Has Sailed*​


----------



## MeghanEmily

Seeing as "Tomorrow is Christmas! It's practically here!" I didn't really do any quoting...like a bad Diser...and now I already forgot most of what I had to say! Oh well. I know I enjoyed the update!

I do, however, remembering being frustrated for you about the Caesar situation! Also, I don't think I knew the difference between a Caesar and a Bloody Mary, except that a Caesar was Canadian. So thanks!



pkondz said:


> *But... for bonus points...
> tell me if you know who she is... before Googling.)*



I do know who she is! But I don't bother to listen to her music anymore, and now I have _one less problem [sic] without her._



pkondz said:


>



This reminds me very much of our Stacey J. Aswad, and makes me very grateful that we took our tree down before we left her and her pet sitter to fend for themselves...



pkondz said:


> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> a. 9:00
> b. 10:00
> c. 11:00
> d. 12:00
> 
> 2. How long are we there?
> a. 60 minutes.
> b. 90 minutes.
> c. 120 minutes.
> d. 150 minutes.
> 
> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> a. one hour
> b. two hours
> c. three hours
> d. four hours



1. B
2. C
3. B


----------



## DISNEYMOON10121991

Have a Merry Christmas !!

Wanted to sending Holiday Greetings to you and your family. In my 26 years at work this season was the most hours ever. The only good thing it came with the biggest pay check ever too!
Hope to get caught up on TRs now that things will be slower. Take care and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Chrystmasangel

Hope you have a VERY MERRY Christmas!


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Seeing as "Tomorrow is Christmas! It's practically here!" I didn't really do any quoting...



*And that's okay!*



MeghanEmily said:


> like a bad Diser...



*Nawww...
Christmas is a good excuse
not to multi-quote.

So is.... anything.*



MeghanEmily said:


> and now I already forgot most of what I had to say! Oh well. I know I enjoyed the update!




*Well, glad you enjoyed it!*



MeghanEmily said:


> I do, however, remembering being frustrated for you about the Caesar situation! Also, I don't think I knew the difference between a Caesar and a Bloody Mary, except that a Caesar was Canadian. So thanks!



*Educational.
That's what my TRs are.
*




MeghanEmily said:


> I do know who she is! But I don't bother to listen to her music anymore, and now I have _one less problem [sic] without her._



*And I had to Google
to see if you were 
quoting a song. *



MeghanEmily said:


> This reminds me very much of our Stacey J. Aswad, and makes me very grateful that we took our tree down before we left her and her pet sitter to fend for themselves...



*Trees and cats.... 
The result is inevitable.*



MeghanEmily said:


> 1. B
> 2. C
> 3. B



*Noted!
Got your PM too.*


----------



## pkondz

DISNEYMOON10121991 said:


> Have a Merry Christmas !!



*Merry Christmas to you too!!*



DISNEYMOON10121991 said:


> Wanted to sending Holiday Greetings to you and your family. In my 26 years at work this season was the most hours ever. The only good thing it came with the biggest pay check ever too!



*Whoa.
Busy!
But... now you can take
a breath, yes?*



DISNEYMOON10121991 said:


> Hope to get caught up on TRs now that things will be slower. Take care and have a wonderful day!



*Okay! You have a great day, too!*


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> Hope you have a VERY MERRY Christmas!


*Thank you!
Love the photo!!
I never go the chance to see it,
and now I never will!

Merry Christmas!*


----------



## pkondz

*Merry Christmas to all my readers!

Or perhaps I should say:
Merry Christmas.... to all my friends.*


----------



## Mrs T 2009

Hahahahaha!  Eating those chili's! I got sweaty just watching!! I am not a fan of spicy stuff.

Yes, I know who Ariana Grande is.

1.b. 10:00

2. b. 90 minutes.

3. a. one hour

Bonus: Saw it.
Saw the other one, too *(two?  )

PM'd my guess!


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> Hahahahaha! Eating those chili's! I got sweaty just watching!! I am not a fan of spicy stuff.



*I won't eat hot pepper, 
just for the sake of eating one.
But I don't mind spicy food,
as long as it's not stupid spicy.*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Yes, I know who Ariana Grande is.



*I wouldn't have recognized her.*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> 1.b. 10:00
> 
> 2. b. 90 minutes.
> 
> 3. a. one hour



*Noted!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Bonus: Saw it.
> Saw the other one, too *(two?  )
> 
> PM'd my guess!



*Got it!*


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> *Merry Christmas to all my readers!
> 
> Or perhaps I should say:
> Merry Christmas.... to all my friends.*


Merry Christmas to you too, pkondz! (Yeah, it's as little late. I blame it on the 25 who hung at my house for days.)


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Merry Christmas to you too, pkondz! (Yeah, it's as little late. I blame it on the 25 who hung at my house for days.)


*25?
But there's only eight reindeer
along with Santa.

Oh... They eat like 25.

Gotcha.*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *And to set the mood,
> enjoy this seasonal video.
> 
> (hint... there's a reason
> his name is "Chili")*



Did those kids pop Scotch Bonnet peppers in that performance?  I bet they only do that once!



pkondz said:


> We were meeting @queenbetsey
> for breakfast.



I wished I could have joined you, but we barely made it out there for the afternoon I was so tired from running around the day before!



pkondz said:


> We chatted and visited
> for about an hour
> I believe.
> 
> It was a really nice visit
> and I was super glad
> we finally got to meet.



Sounds like a nice meet!



pkondz said:


> I also had something that I wanted
> to give to Alison.
> 
> Well.... the best laid plans...



I still have everything you gave me, well about half the Worcestershire is gone.  My bottle ran out and I decided why buy more when I had a perfectly good bottle in the pantry. But it's a standard ingredient for me. The vodka is the problem.  I don't buy it because I drink it!  



pkondz said:


> *Turns out, she had left her camera
> in her rental car.*
> 
> *That she had returned.
> 
> 
> Two days ago.*
> 
> 
> *
> Her expensive camera.
> 
> You can read all about that
> on her TR, but suffice to say,
> she was a bit.... upset.*



And then don't forget, she proceeded to leave the camera in our car that night!  



pkondz said:


> Yeah.... I gave her the
> Caesar cocktail mixings....
> in the van.
> _Before_ we went to the park.
> 
> So whether there was alcohol
> or not was a moot point.
> 
> _So_ glad I brought them all the way
> to California!



I might have actually made the cocktail for myself if I'd had all the ingredients, but now that you're coming back I like the idea of you fixing one for me.  I'll even let you come in our disaster of a house, if you can stand the smell of the cats!  Then again there is always the backyard Tiki bar.  It should be nice by then that we could sit by the pool and have a drink before we head out to dinner, I still vote for the Crab Pot.  Even if @Steppesister comes along, I bet she'd enjoy pounding the #$!%& out of her food, wearing a bib, and eating with her fingers!



pkondz said:


> We sashayed into the park.
> Well we sashayed, strolled and rolled
> into the park.



It never ceases to amaze me how long my hair has become!  Rarely do I see shots of myself from behind!



pkondz said:


> Just to give you an idea of
> how packed the parks were
> while we were down there;
> check out the stroller parking
> in this area:



Now the pictures you have posted here....I posted an update a while back about how they remodeled this area.  The building that said "Market" on the side now reads, "Pram, Stroller and Conveyance parking".  All those strollers that were parked in the middle of the walkway are gone and it is much less congested.  The Market moved across the walkway and they took out a few chachki shops and made a place to sit for people who buy stuff at the Market and the Bengal Barbeque.



pkondz said:


> After our meal, we split up
> to see to our own devices.
> I'm not at all sure what
> the ladies did, but Kay and I
> went on more rides.



Liesa and I got a redo on the butt soaking Pirates ride, while I think Fran went shopping and then to stake out our parade and fireworks spots.



pkondz said:


> Okay... we rode Splash, too.
> I, er...._ borrowed_ this photo.



Had you told me, I could have gotten it with my AP and PP account.  All I need is the number across the top and I can claim a real copy of the photo!  I would have been happy to get it for you.  Besides you already told us that night that you rode Splash.



pkondz said:


> "Ladies and gentlemen and pkondz.
> Due to high winds, you may be screwed.
> We may have to cancel the fireworks.
> Sorry. Sucks to be you."



   The way that you hear announcements is funny!  



pkondz said:


> And with that, Fran and Alison
> graciously offered to drive us home.
> 
> Wonderful!
> My feet and legs were tired
> and I was looking forward
> to not having to make the long
> trek back to the hotel.
> 
> "Dad? I want to do more rides."
> 
> Oh.... crap.
> 
> 
> I explained to Kay that
> if we stayed, we'd have to walk
> back to the hotel.
> A thirty minute,
> one and a half mile walk.
> 
> Kay said she wanted to stay.



Silly youth, think they are invincible...



pkondz said:


> And it was at this point
> that Kay's feet gave out.
> Just like I knew they would.
> 
> I was annoyed.
> I was tired and just wanted
> to get back to our hotel.
> But... well... nothing I could
> do about it.
> 
> Whelp. Nothing for it but
> to sit and relax
> and hope her feet
> start feeling better soon.



Too bad you don't carry a small pharmacy like I do....want some percocett, Norco, Ibuprofen?



pkondz said:


> *"Dad!" Hissed Kay, excitedly.
> "That was Ariana Grande!"
> (If you don't know who that is,
> I'll leave it to you to Google her.
> But... for bonus points...
> tell me if you know who she is... before Googling.)*



Isn't she she one whose concert in Manchester was bombed?  Don't know what she looks like, but I heard her name on the news.



pkondz said:


> No one got this one.
> "No Dancing"?
> Really? No one???



I've started to up my game on looking at these photos.....



pkondz said:


> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> a. 9:00
> b. 10:00
> c. 11:00
> d. 12:00



11:00



pkondz said:


> 2. How long are we there?
> a. 60 minutes.
> b. 90 minutes.
> c. 120 minutes.
> d. 150 minutes.



90 minutes



pkondz said:


> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> a. one hour
> b. two hours
> c. three hours
> d. four hours



two hours


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Did those kids pop Scotch Bonnet peppers in that performance? I bet they only do that once!



*I'm not sure what it was...
Just that it was hot.*



franandaj said:


> I wished I could have joined you, but we barely made it out there for the afternoon I was so tired from running around the day before!



*I knew to a fairly high degree
of certainty that you wouldn't
be able to make it. *



franandaj said:


> Sounds like a nice meet!



*It was!*



franandaj said:


> I still have everything you gave me, well about half the Worcestershire is gone. My bottle ran out and I decided why buy more when I had a perfectly good bottle in the pantry.



*Well, sure! Silly to buy another
when you have one right there.
And you only need a few drops
for a Caesar, anyways.*



franandaj said:


> But it's a standard ingredient for me. The vodka is the problem. I don't buy it because I drink it!







franandaj said:


> And then don't forget, she proceeded to leave the camera in our car that night!



*Yes, I recall.
But I didn't want to 
draw attention
to just how bad
her camera shenanigans
really were!*



franandaj said:


> I might have actually made the cocktail for myself if I'd had all the ingredients, but now that you're coming back I like the idea of you fixing one for me. I'll even let you come in our disaster of a house, if you can stand the smell of the cats!



*No problem there! 
Love cats. 
Had them all my life
until I got married.

(Ruby's a dog person.)*



franandaj said:


> Then again there is always the backyard Tiki bar. It should be nice by then that we could sit by the pool and have a drink before we head out to dinner



*That does sound nice! *



franandaj said:


> I still vote for the Crab Pot. Even if @Steppesister comes along, I bet she'd enjoy pounding the #$!%& out of her food, wearing a bib, and eating with her fingers!




*A slight departure from our last
meal together. *



franandaj said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how long my hair has become! Rarely do I see shots of myself from behind!



*I frequently take photos
of women's behinds.

er.... uh... um...... 

I mean... 



So... you have cats, you say?*



franandaj said:


> Now the pictures you have posted here....I posted an update a while back about how they remodeled this area. The building that said "Market" on the side now reads, "Pram, Stroller and Conveyance parking". All those strollers that were parked in the middle of the walkway are gone and it is much less congested. The Market moved across the walkway and they took out a few chachki shops and made a place to sit for people who buy stuff at the Market and the Bengal Barbeque.



*I remember you had mentioned
the changes, but...
I don't even really know 
where that was!
I was just following along
like a happy puppy.*



franandaj said:


> Liesa and I got a redo on the butt soaking Pirates ride,




*Did you get soaked, again???*



franandaj said:


> while I think Fran went shopping and then to stake out our parade and fireworks spots.


*
Nice of her.
Thanks, Fran! *



franandaj said:


> Had you told me, I could have gotten it with my AP and PP account. All I need is the number across the top and I can claim a real copy of the photo! I would have been happy to get it for you. Besides you already told us that night that you rode Splash.



*Oh, poop.
I had no idea
that was even possible!*



franandaj said:


> The way that you hear announcements is funny!


*
Is that not accurate?*



franandaj said:


> Silly youth, think they are invincible...



*Yup.
Which is why 
they get hurt
doing stupid things.*



franandaj said:


> Too bad you don't carry a small pharmacy like I do....want some percocett, Norco, Ibuprofen?



*I could use some right now, actually.*



franandaj said:


> Isn't she she one whose concert in Manchester was bombed? Don't know what she looks like, but I heard her name on the news.



*Yes. That's her.*



franandaj said:


> I've started to up my game on looking at these photos.....


*
Don't forget to PM me!*



franandaj said:


> 11:00
> 
> 90 minutes
> 
> two hours



*Noted!*


----------



## rndmr2

pkondz said:


> (hint... there's a reason
> his name is "Chili")



OMG that was crazy! 



pkondz said:


>



Love this Picture! So cool with all the candles




pkondz said:


> Yes. Winnie the Pooh.
> I mean....
> Am I right???



You are right! LOVE Winnie the Pooh.



pkondz said:


>



I always loved the MSEP but Spectro is my favorite. I am sad I never got to see it on it's last run at WDW. I went in 2010, 2011 and 2014 and SpectroMagic was there in 2010 So glad I got to see that one before it was gone) and the next 2 trips we never got to the MK the nights it was on. 



pkondz said:


>



Awesome pic!


I do know who she is (singer/actress, she had a show on Nickelodeon) but I probably wouldn't recognize her if I saw her in person. 





pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> a. 9:00
> b. 10:00---------------------------b
> c. 11:00
> d. 12:00
> 
> 2. How long are we there?
> a. 60 minutes.
> b. 90 minutes.-------------------------------b
> c. 120 minutes.
> d. 150 minutes.
> 
> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> a. one hour
> b. two hours
> c. three hours------------------------------c
> d. four hours
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Did you see the other one?
> 
> PM your guess.---------------------PM sent
> Posting will result in deductions.


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> Absolutely!
> She's just terrible!



HEY!!! 

Only "just" terrible? You can do better than _that_! 



pkondz said:


> *Better her than me!*



Well that's a fine howdy do. <reaches for her $14 drink>



pkondz said:


> *I needed you!!*



Oh, I see how this is going. April should be fun. 




franandaj said:


> And now I'll never know because after reading Liesa's update about her accomodations, I am sure that Africa is not on my bucket list.



OH, Alison, just wait until I get to the village part. 



franandaj said:


> Blasphemy!



Hear, hear!!!!



franandaj said:


> I'm always up for sharing! In fact we could have gotten the chicken and a Cobb salad, for me that's the perfect combo. Little salad, little chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans, the only thing there isn't much to split is the biscuit, but I suppose we could ask for another one. I've heard they will accommodate special requests like all white meat, or all dark...double potatoes, no beans...next time for sure!



Maybe I'll just be friends with Mr. Whale (I speak whale ya know.) and share with him. 

Okay, I'll play nice. You can have the biscuit. (I don't usually eat those.)


----------



## Chrystmasangel

So sad... I was so busy with Christmas I didn't get my last contest answers submitted.


----------



## pkondz

rndmr2 said:


> OMG that was crazy!







rndmr2 said:


> Love this Picture! So cool with all the candles



*Thanks! I kinda like it too. *



rndmr2 said:


> You are right! LOVE Winnie the Pooh.





*Well, you do know
where I'm from, right?*



rndmr2 said:


> I always loved the MSEP but Spectro is my favorite. I am sad I never got to see it on it's last run at WDW. I went in 2010, 2011 and 2014 and SpectroMagic was there in 2010 So glad I got to see that one before it was gone) and the next 2 trips we never got to the MK the nights it was on.



*I have to admit...
I'm not sure if I ever saw
spectro or not.

Maybe? Just don't recall.*



rndmr2 said:


> Awesome pic!



*Thanks!
Helps to be stuck
right in front of it. *



rndmr2 said:


> I do know who she is (singer/actress, she had a show on Nickelodeon) but I probably wouldn't recognize her if I saw her in person.



*I wouldn't recognize her either.*



rndmr2 said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> a. 9:00
> b. 10:00---------------------------b
> c. 11:00
> d. 12:00
> 
> 2. How long are we there?
> a. 60 minutes.
> b. 90 minutes.-------------------------------b
> c. 120 minutes.
> d. 150 minutes.
> 
> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> a. one hour
> b. two hours
> c. three hours------------------------------c
> d. four hours



*Noted!*



rndmr2 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Did you see the other one?
> 
> PM your guess.---------------------PM sent
> Posting will result in deductions.



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> Only "just" terrible? You can do better than _that_!



*Do you really want me to?
Hmmmm????*



Steppesister said:


> Well that's a fine howdy do. <reaches for her $14 drink>



*Eep! *



Steppesister said:


> Oh, I see how this is going. April should be fun.





*Yes. Yes it should.*



Steppesister said:


> Hear, hear!!!!


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> So sad... I was so busy with Christmas I didn't get my last contest answers submitted.


*I noticed a few people who didn't.
It's why I put out warnings.

Sorry!*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *Disney Take Two*
> 
> *The morning dawned
> bright and beautiful.*


*

It has been spectacular all week here too. Sorry it’s colder than Mars in Winterpeg. 
*


> *
> Kay, being a teenager
> and not being all that keen on meeting strangers,
> elected to sleep in instead.*


*

I have one of those too. She’s a real downer sometimes. As we said in the Army - you can sleep when yer dead. And at the rate she’s going, some days it’s closer than she thinks!*



> *
> The cocktail is a Caesar.*


*

Mmmmm Caesars.... perfect for hangovers. So I’ve heard. *

*



			Have you noticed?
Just how stupid I was?

Sorry. Let me correct that.
More stupid I was?
Bonus points if you tell me
whether or not you noticed.
		
Click to expand...

 that there’s no booze in the pressie? Silly guy. *

*



			We sashayed into the park. Well we sashayed, strolled and rolled into the park. 

Click to expand...

*
*Nice. I can only do that for so long and then either my patience wears thin, my FP is up, or I twist an ankle and go all wobbly. Now I just try to walk normally. And that’s hit and miss. *

*
[quoteWe continued to wend
our way into the park.[/quote] Love that word ‘wend’. 




			The first being:






Yeah, yeah... I know.
I'm obsessed with that ride.
		
Click to expand...

 I love it too. The last three years I’ve been in the parks over Halloween or Holiday Time. I’ve only ridden the Nightmare Before Christmas version those times. I am very happy they’ve kept the Hatbox Ghost tho. *

*



			Wanna know why????
		
Click to expand...

 why yes. I do!





			I don't know!
		
Click to expand...

 that didn’t go like I thought it would. 





			I do know that I only had one item on my agenda
that was a "must do". And it was to get myself (and Kay too, if she wanted, and she did) a corn dog from the corn dog wagon.
		
Click to expand...

 Mu DH loves them. Dreams about them when he’s not at DLR. it’s pretty much the only reason he comes to the parks. It’s not for the rides, that’s for sure. 




			But then again, it's never a bad time for ice cream! 

Click to expand...

 Word. 




			We headed back to Disneyland to ride some rides, and of course, the one you simply can't miss...






Yes. Winnie the Pooh.
I mean....
Am I right???
		
Click to expand...

 According to my DH you are right. *

*



			That's when Kay...

"Dad? I'm hungry."

Never underestimate
a teenager's stomach.
		
Click to expand...

 You are a much kinder parent than I am. *

And was ‘fair’ a play on words or did you mean, ‘fare’?



> *And that, my friends
> is what brings us back to Disney again, and again.*


* Word. *

*



			"Dad!" Hissed Kay, excitedly. "That was Ariana Grande!" (If you don't know who that is, I'll leave it to you to Google her. But... for bonus points... tell me if you know who she is... before Googling.)
		
Click to expand...

 Well, with two tweens and Radio Disney in the truck, you’d better believe I know who that is. Ugh. *

*



			My work here is done.





Click to expand...

 make that cat white and you have our place. 


Questions next round:
1. We see an attraction.
What time do we arrive?
b. 10:00*

*
2. How long are we there?
a. 60 minutes.

3. We go to a second attraction.
How long do we stay?
b. two hours


Bonus: Did you see it? Yes, Pm on the way. 
Did you see the other one? Pm on the way. 

PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions.
*[/QUOTE]
I’m in the parks this week so I’m glad I didn’t miss this instalment!


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> It has been spectacular all week here too. Sorry it’s colder than Mars in Winterpeg.



*Martian weather, I'm used to.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *I have one of those too. She’s a real downer sometimes. As we said in the Army - you can sleep when yer dead. And at the rate she’s going, some days it’s closer than she thinks!*



*Eep!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *Mmmmm Caesars.... perfect for hangovers. So I’ve heard. *



*Yes.
Have enough of them,
and that's what happens.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *that there’s no booze in the pressie? Silly guy. *



*Mea culpa.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Nice. I can only do that for so long and then either my patience wears thin, my FP is up, or I twist an ankle and go all wobbly. Now I just try to walk normally. And that’s hit and miss.



*Ouch!
Take care of that ankle!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Love that word ‘wend’.



*It's to die for.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *I love it too. The last three years I’ve been in the parks over Halloween or Holiday Time. I’ve only ridden the Nightmare Before Christmas version those times. I am very happy they’ve kept the Hatbox Ghost tho. *



*I'd love to see the overlay.
But no idea if I'll ever be there
at that time of year.

Ya never know.

I thought I'd never go... period.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> that didn’t go like I thought it would.



*Sorry!
It was all I had!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Mu DH loves them. Dreams about them when he’s not at DLR. it’s pretty much the only reason he comes to the parks. It’s not for the rides, that’s for sure.



*Oh sure... rub it in!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *According to my DH you are right. *



*
A man of simple tastes?*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *You are a much kinder parent than I am. *



*Yes.
I actually did
refrain from killing her.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> And was ‘fair’ a play on words or did you mean, ‘fare’?



*That's what it was!

I remember looking through
it one last time and saying:
"Oops! That should be "fare"."

And then I think I ran out of time
or the DIS crashed (again),
or...

Either way, I forgot to change it
and then couldn't remember
what it was.

I can only read that drivel so many times.

Thanks! Fixed. *



Canadian Harmony said:


> *Well, with two tweens and Radio Disney in the truck, you’d better believe I know who that is. Ugh. *



*I'm so sorry.
My condolences.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> make that cat white and you have our place.




*I'm sorry for your loss.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> b. 10:00*
> 
> *
> 2. How long are we there?
> a. 60 minutes.
> 
> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> b. two hours*


*
Noted.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> PM your guess.



*Got it!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> I’m in the parks this week so I’m glad I didn’t miss this instalment!



*Have fun!*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> I met up with Liesa
> (recall we were both staying
> at the same hotel)
> and we walked arm in arm...
> 
> Well... we were within arm's length...
> 
> 
> Well, she kept me at arm's reach...



Probably best for both of you.  Harder for her to throw drinks on you that way.



pkondz said:


> Do_ not_ ask me what we ate.
> I have no idea!
> (There's that pesky memory again.)
> I will go out on a limb and say
> that one of us had a Cola product.



Coke for breakfast, huh?  Whatever floats your boat, I guess.



pkondz said:


> *Turns out, she had left her camera
> in her rental car.*
> 
> *That she had returned.
> 
> 
> Two days ago.*



Ah, yes.  I remember it well.  She really must hate that camera.



pkondz said:


> *Her expensive camera.
> 
> You can read all about that
> on her TR, but suffice to say,
> she was a bit.... upset.*



With good reason.



pkondz said:


> Sorry. Let me correct that.
> _More_ stupid I was?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> whether or not you noticed.



Noticing you did something dumb?  I mean, that's like remembering to breathe.  Automatic.

But more specifically here, yes.



pkondz said:


> So whether there was alcohol
> or not was a moot point.
> 
> _So_ glad I brought them all the way
> to California!



It all worked out in the end.



pkondz said:


> Today was a much more relaxing day
> than the previous.
> We weren't running like school kids
> from one ride to another.



I don't know that I've ever had that feeling at Disney before.



pkondz said:


> And I prefer it that way.
> Some times it's just nice
> to sit and get to know people
> and not write down every spoken word.



 Plus, they seem to think it's rude when you keep asking them to repeat things slower.



pkondz said:


> Yeah, yeah... I know.
> I'm obsessed with that ride.



We all have that one ride.



pkondz said:


> But then again, it's never
> a bad time for ice cream!



TRUTH.



pkondz said:


>



That one caught my eye.  Nice shot!



pkondz said:


> Yes. Winnie the Pooh.
> I mean....
> Am I right???
> 
> No?



Um...well, it is air-conditioned.



pkondz said:


> Oh, crap. The place was jammed.
> Luckily, we knew that
> Fran, Alison and Liesa
> were holding a spot for us.
> See way at the far end of the
> above photo?
> 
> Right about there.



 Time to pull a Liesa and start elbowing!



pkondz said:


> "Dad? I'm hungry."
> 
> Never underestimate
> a teenager's stomach.



This is similar to a toddler always having to poop at the most inconvenient times.



pkondz said:


> The line stretched out of sight.
> And the parade was starting
> in just a couple minutes.
> 
> "Sorry, kid. Looks like we're outta..."
> "But Dad! I'm_ hungry!"_



That sounds like it's already crossed over into "hangry".



pkondz said:


> But I do know that @Steppesister
> has fond memories of it.
> I glanced over at her a few times
> as the parade wove by.
> 
> She sat very quietly and very still
> while the parade brought her
> back in time.







pkondz said:


> And_ that,_ my friends
> is what brings us back to Disney
> again, and again.



Yes.  Something different for everyone, yet it has the same effect.



pkondz said:


> "Ladies and gentlemen and pkondz.
> Due to high winds, you may be screwed.
> We may have to cancel the fireworks.
> Sorry. Sucks to be you."



Wow.  Disney has grown awfully blunt these days.



pkondz said:


>



Another nice one!



pkondz said:


> "Ladies and gentlemen and pkondz"
> The announcer suddenly pronounced.
> "Unfortunately, we have to waste more
> money on you people and put on the fireworks."



Wow!  You're a celebrity.

And don't worry about what they're spending on the fireworks.  Something tells me they might find a way to pass the cost on to you.



pkondz said:


> And it was amazing!
> One of the best combinations of light show
> and fireworks show.
> Not only did they project a show
> on the castle, but on the Matterhorn as well.
> Cool!



Awesome!



pkondz said:


> And then it stopped.
> "Ha, ha, ha!" Intoned the announcer.
> "Bet you were liking that! Well too bad!
> Show's canceled folks. Go home!
> (Don't forget to stop by the gift shop
> on the way out.)"





and





pkondz said:


> "Dad? I want to do more rides."
> 
> Oh.... crap.
> 
> 
> I explained to Kay that
> if we stayed, we'd have to walk
> back to the hotel.
> A thirty minute,
> one and a half mile walk.
> 
> Kay said she wanted to stay.



We will hear nothing of your logic!



pkondz said:


> I think we rode..._ one_ ride.





pkondz said:


>



Wow, glad that worked out for you!



pkondz said:


> Um... no idea where we're going
> to find that...
> And_ why_ did she not mention
> that earlier?
> Like.... yesterday???



There's that logic thing again.  Not welcome here!



pkondz said:


> Holy crap.
> Best. Popcorn. Ever.
> 
> What do they put in that stuff???
> I'd heard of people raving
> about Disney popcorn,
> but had always chalked it up
> to location vs substance.
> 
> Nope. This stuff was goooooood.



Hmm.  I know I've had Disney popcorn before, but I don't remember being blown away like that.



pkondz said:


> And it was at this point
> that Kay's feet gave out.
> Just like I knew they would.



Of course they did.



pkondz said:


> "Dad!" Hissed Kay, excitedly.
> "That was Ariana Grande!"
> (If you don't know who that is,
> I'll leave it to you to Google her.
> But... for bonus points...
> tell me if you know who she is... before Googling.)



I have heard the name, but could not tell you what she's famous for or pick her out of a crowd.



pkondz said:


> No one got this one.
> "No Dancing"?
> Really? No one???



You know, I did notice that and thought about it as a possibility.  Then I thought maybe it was part of the jokes of the Jungle Cruise and I'd just never noticed it before.



pkondz said:


> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> a. 9:00
> b. 10:00
> c. 11:00
> d. 12:00



10:00.



pkondz said:


> 2. How long are we there?
> a. 60 minutes.
> b. 90 minutes.
> c. 120 minutes.
> d. 150 minutes.



120 minutes.



pkondz said:


> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> a. one hour
> b. two hours
> c. three hours
> d. four hours



two hours



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Did you see the other one?
> 
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



Yes!  PM will be on the way.



pkondz said:


>



I always knew cats were pure evil.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Probably best for both of you. Harder for her to throw drinks on you that way.



*I don't think that would stop her.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Coke for breakfast, huh? Whatever floats your boat, I guess.



*I can state that the Coke
was definitely not mine.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ah, yes. I remember it well. She really must hate that camera.



*And yet, it must love her.
It keeps coming back.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Noticing you did something dumb? I mean, that's like remembering to breathe. Automatic.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> It all worked out in the end.



*Indeed it did.

Wait, Liesa and the whale
was the previous update.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't know that I've ever had that feeling at Disney before.



*It was a first for me.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Plus, they seem to think it's rude when you keep asking them to repeat things slower.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> We all have that one ride.



*Yup. And that one's mine.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That one caught my eye. Nice shot!



*Thanks!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Um...well, it is air-conditioned.



*See!!! Something for everyone!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Time to pull a Liesa and start elbowing!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> This is similar to a toddler always having to poop at the most inconvenient times.



*Ah yes... I remember those days.
As I get older, I suspect I will again.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That sounds like it's already crossed over into "hangry".







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes. Something different for everyone, yet it has the same effect.



*Precisely.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow. Disney has grown awfully blunt these days.



*They can afford to be.
Have you seen the amount
of money they make?

Mostly from you?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Another nice one!



*Thanks again! *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow! You're a celebrity.



*Well... of course.
You had doubts?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And don't worry about what they're spending on the fireworks. Something tells me they might find a way to pass the cost on to you.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> We will hear nothing of your logic!



*I know. Stupid of me, really.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, glad that worked out for you!



*Fortunate!
I mean... the one thing
that makes the DL version special...*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There's that logic thing again. Not welcome here!



*I really need to stop doing that.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hmm. I know I've had Disney popcorn before, but I don't remember being blown away like that.



*I don't know what it was,
but... Holy Cow!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I have heard the name, but could not tell you what she's famous for or pick her out of a crowd.



*Singer.
So they tell me.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You know, I did notice that and thought about it as a possibility. Then I thought maybe it was part of the jokes of the Jungle Cruise and I'd just never noticed it before.



*Nope. If you'll recall,
JC was supposed to be serious
when it was originally made.

Then it got old.
Then it got good again
when the skippers started cracking jokes.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> 10:00.
> 
> 120 minutes.
> 
> two hours



*Noted.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes! PM will be on the way.



*Got it!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I always knew cats were pure evil.



*So did they.*


----------



## Chrystmasangel

pkondz said:


> I noticed a few people who didn't.
> It's why I put out warnings.
> 
> Sorry!



Not your fault... It's my own.  I put everything off till last minute so wasn't really on much for a couple days and didn't see the warnings.   It's ok, now I will just have to get creative and see what I can do to get some bonus points!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *I thought so too, actually.
> But by the time we left,
> probably because of being
> efficient, we were just... done.*



That's perfect cause when you're "done" there is nothing better than sitting in a car for four hours. 



pkondz said:


> I need to invest in
> a personal helicopter.
> 
> I should have one.
> Don't you think?



Good luck with that!



pkondz said:


> Absolutely!
> It was the one where
> Betty would say "Take the next exit."
> "Exit now."
> 
> That one.



I'm guessing that you took the 101 through Downtown and the East LA Interchange, then got on the I5 for the home stretch. We go the opposite direction on Tuesdays nights (we leave at 5PM from Long Beach) and the other side of the freeway is way worse than the direction we're going.



pkondz said:


> Wha!!?!?!?
> 
> I had no idea!!
> I thought it was just....
> 
> I owe my fairy godmother
> a big thank you.
> The birthday one especially
> made a young girl's day.



You're welcome. 



pkondz said:


> And we shouldn't.
> Because without that small start...
> That little spark...
> 
> We wouldn't have WDW, at all.



Exactly!



pkondz said:


> I needed you!!



You shouldn't have got there so early!  



pkondz said:


> Don't take too long.
> Starting to write.
> All the photos
> (except any "did you see it")
> are done and uploaded.



So when you say "all the photos are done". What do you do?



pkondz said:


> *Interestingly enough...
> Africa was never on my list.
> "Places I never want to go... Africa..."
> 
> And yet... now..... I do.
> I think because she helped
> to take some of the mystery out of it.*



The whole part about no electricity, cooking in the streets, and raw sewage everywhere convinced me.



pkondz said:


> *I guess I should pick
> a warmer day to
> come, next time.*



April should be warmer.



pkondz said:


> *Sorry! I guess coming from
> a French area, things like that
> are fairly common?*



I thought Beignets were a combination born of the French and Cajun influences.



pkondz said:


> I'm really looking forward
> to trying that ride out!
> 
> I should re-watch GotG
> while I'm at it, too.



You should watch both of them. 



pkondz said:


> *I liked it!
> I'd never seen it
> and wasn't even
> all that sure
> what it was!*



It was one of the original attractions designed for the ride, but they just didn't have the technology to implement it at the time.  There was a lot of hoopla a few years back when they were finally able to put it in.



pkondz said:


> No worries.
> If people wanna see,
> they can just go to your TR.



Maybe, maybe not. I did that TR with photobucket amd i haven't been back since they committed highway robbery by asking $400 per year. My pics could be all gone.



pkondz said:


> That's really interesting!
> I hadn't thought it would
> be the opposite for you.



To me WDW is about the whole experience, the hotel, other resorts, restaurants, riding the monorail, most of the rides I can do at home, whenever I see fit, so it's all the other stuff that makes WDW exciting.



pkondz said:


> I don't know why.
> But I just thought that WOC
> and Mickey's Fun Wheel
> were outside the boundaries
> of the park somehow.
> 
> Sort of like how Space Mountain is
> kind of outside the confines of MK.



What kind of logic is this?



pkondz said:


> *Uh, oh!
> Looks like I have
> to up my game!*



Well actually the players have to work together to unlock the extra points. We can ride together.



pkondz said:


> It was an inside joke.
> She'd lean over to me and say:
> "That's_ eight."_



I did notice her leaning over to you and whispering things. I kinda wondered what was so secret.



pkondz said:


> *To be honest...
> I may have mixed up some of the next day's rides.*



Yeah, cause that's kind of a lot to have squeezed into two hours....



pkondz said:


> I knew to a fairly high degree
> of certainty that you wouldn't
> be able to make it.



I was pretty sure as well. I barely made it by noon.



pkondz said:


> Well, sure! Silly to buy another
> when you have one right there.
> And you only need a few drops
> for a Caesar, anyways.



Chances are there will still be some left of that bottle when you get here I only have a handful of dishes that call for it and I'm not sure how often I'll be making them, although one was on the rotation before Fran got sick and had no desire to eat.



pkondz said:


> No problem there!
> Love cats.
> Had them all my life
> until I got married.



Our cats are very loveable, the smells they produce, not so much.



pkondz said:


> A slight departure from our last
> meal together.



But equally delicious!



pkondz said:


> *Did you get soaked, again???*



I don't think so, but Liesa ended up being very cold and needed to buy a sweatshirt.



pkondz said:


> *Oh, poop.
> I had no idea
> that was even possible!*



Photopass is included with all the Premium level APs. The number on the top of the photo allows you to link it to your PP acct.



pkondz said:


> I could use some right now, actually.



Come on over, I've got plenty!


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> Not your fault... It's my own.  I put everything off till last minute so wasn't really on much for a couple days and didn't see the warnings.   It's ok, now I will just have to get creative and see what I can do to get some bonus points!


*You're gonna have a tough time, there.

I'm not giving out random bonus points.
(Well.... I did... once... but doubt 
anyone noticed. )

I found that giving out random points
was horrendously time consuming
and complicated.

So... I'll probably do it again! *


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> That's perfect cause when you're "done" there is nothing better than sitting in a car for four hours.



*At least it was "sitting".*



franandaj said:


> Good luck with that!



*It almost happened!
About... 25 years ago, 
I saw an ad for a contest
with the prize being a small
personal helicopter.
I thought "How cool is that!
Great prize!"

I don't remember if I just
didn't win or didn't buy a ticket.

Either way, if I'd won,
I'd be dead by now.*



franandaj said:


> I'm guessing that you took the 101 through Downtown and the East LA Interchange, then got on the I5 for the home stretch. We go the opposite direction on Tuesdays nights (we leave at 5PM from Long Beach) and the other side of the freeway is way worse than the direction we're going.


*
I5 seems to ring a bell.
Pretty sure about that one.*



franandaj said:


> You're welcome.


*
Was very appreciated!*



franandaj said:


> You shouldn't have got there so early!



*Nope! Had to!
Gotta ride as much
as possible!

Didn't know if I'd
ever be back.

Then I met you.
Knew I would.*



franandaj said:


> So when you say "all the photos are done". What do you do?



*I crop all of them to 5x7 at 200dpi.
Most I'll adjust the curves as well.
Some take a lot more work.

Umm... for instance:
This one




was completely blown out in the upper right.
I duplicated the layer, adjusted the curves wayyyy down,
and then applied a gradient to it
so it would blend seamlessly with the lower layer.

Or this one:





it looks like I took the photo dead on,
but it was from below and to the side.
I adjusted the curves again,
then using guides, selected the layer
and skewed and scaled it for a better
perspective.*

*If you're interested,
I can show you the "before" shots.*



franandaj said:


> The whole part about no electricity, cooking in the streets, and raw sewage everywhere convinced me.



*Well... mine will be a bit different.*



franandaj said:


> I thought Beignets were a combination born of the French and Cajun influences.



*Could be.
But we have similar,
especially in the French areas.*



franandaj said:


> You should watch both of them.







franandaj said:


> It was one of the original attractions designed for the ride, but they just didn't have the technology to implement it at the time. There was a lot of hoopla a few years back when they were finally able to put it in.



*I do remember that. *



franandaj said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I did that TR with photobucket amd i haven't been back since they committed highway robbery by asking $400 per year. My pics could be all gone.



*They're still there.
For another year.

Then.... poof.*



franandaj said:


> To me WDW is about the whole experience, the hotel, other resorts, restaurants, riding the monorail, most of the rides I can do at home, whenever I see fit, so it's all the other stuff that makes WDW exciting.


*
 I can see that.*



franandaj said:


> What kind of logic is this?


*
Not logic.
I have no idea where
I got that idea from!*



franandaj said:


> Well actually the players have to work together to unlock the extra points. We can ride together.


*
Oh!
Yeah. We'll kick Liesa's
(and Karilynn's?) butt.*



franandaj said:


> I did notice her leaning over to you and whispering things. I kinda wondered what was so secret.


*
Now you know. *



franandaj said:


> Yeah, cause that's kind of a lot to have squeezed into two hours....



*No notes!*



franandaj said:


> I was pretty sure as well. I barely made it by noon.







franandaj said:


> Chances are there will still be some left of that bottle when you get here I only have a handful of dishes that call for it and I'm not sure how often I'll be making them, although one was on the rotation before Fran got sick and had no desire to eat.


*
How is Fran today?*



franandaj said:


> Our cats are very loveable, the smells they produce, not so much.



*Meh. Just part of the package.*



franandaj said:


> I don't think so, but Liesa ended up being very cold and needed to buy a sweatshirt.



*I remember that!*



franandaj said:


> Photopass is included with all the Premium level APs. The number on the top of the photo allows you to link it to your PP acct.


*
Ah. Oh well. 
Next time! *



franandaj said:


> Come on over, I've got plenty!



*Okay!
(Calculates cost of flight, car, hotel....)*


----------



## pkondz




----------



## thumper*

HI pkondz Happy New Year I'd like to invite you over to my TR. The 999'th Haunt stole my bra.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-999th-haunt-stole-my-bra-updated-1-1-x2.3652878/


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> Well, she kept me at arm's reach...



Nah, I just let you go ahead of me to keep the riff raff out the way. 



pkondz said:


> Kay, being a teenager
> and not being all that keen on
> meeting strangers,
> elected to sleep in instead.



Mine, liking strangers or not, would opt to eat. They like that more. 



pkondz said:


> Thanks, Liesa,
> for taking the photo.
> Only problem was....
> We didn't get one
> of the three of us.



so... it's a much better photo!



pkondz said:


> The cocktail is a Caesar.
> It's pretty much the same as
> a Bloody Mary, except you
> substitute Clamato juice
> for the tomato juice.



That sounds AMAZING!!!



pkondz said:


> I do recall that Liesa wasn't.







pkondz said:


> Turns out, she had left her camera
> in her rental car.



Loss #2



pkondz said:


> Sorry. Let me correct that.
> _More_ stupid I was?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> whether or not you noticed.



Yep, I did! 



pkondz said:


> Liesa had happily recovered her
> camera and rejoined us.



SCORE!!! 



pkondz said:


> We sashayed into the park.
> Well we sashayed, strolled and rolled
> into the park.



If you please, Sir... may I simply saunter? 



pkondz said:


> After our meal, we split up
> to see to our own devices.
> I'm not at all sure what
> the ladies did, but Kay and I
> went on more rides.



I think we went on one- which thoroughly soaked my rear end- then ended up buying a $4 million sweatshirt. I was cold. 




pkondz said:


> *I checked the time.
> We could just do it.
> If we really hurried.*



NO sashaying THIS time!! 



pkondz said:


> So we did.
> No time for sashaying
> or strolling this time.



Oops, don't mind me.... just trying to write your TR for you. 



pkondz said:


> I_ would_ still try the
> Jalapeno pretzel if it
> makes a return,
> but this was a once and done
> kind of thing.



I got to try one on my last trip too. Meh. 

BUT, my heart still yearns for the King of All Disney snacks- RIP Jalapeno Pretzel. 



pkondz said:


> But I do know that @Steppesister
> has fond memories of it.
> I glanced over at her a few times
> as the parade wove by.



I do. Sniff, sniff. That may have been my last time seeing it. 



pkondz said:


> She sat very quietly and very still
> while the parade brought her
> back in time.



Was that with or without the shivering and teeth chattering? 



pkondz said:


> And_ that,_ my friends
> is what brings us back to Disney
> again, and again.







pkondz said:


> Disney announcers can be petty.



I've met 2 of them! 



pkondz said:


> Liesa, being much smarter
> or less encumbered than I,
> gratefully accepted the ride offer.



I did that walk a couple times already. About as long as the walk from the EPCOT gates to the POP bus. 



pkondz said:


>



SUH-WEET!!!!





pkondz said:


> she wanted
> to find a particular item.
> Something Gaston related.



They. Do. Not. Exist. 

(Ask me how I know.)



pkondz said:


> We searched and searched,
> but eventually, unfortunately
> came up empty handed.



Yes. So did I. 



pkondz said:


> Just like I knew they would.



Kids these days. 



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> a. 9:00
> b. 10:00
> c. 11:00
> d. 12:00
> 
> C
> 
> 2. How long are we there?
> a. 60 minutes.
> b. 90 minutes.
> c. 120 minutes.
> d. 150 minutes.
> 
> A
> 
> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> a. one hour
> b. two hours
> c. three hours
> d. four hours
> 
> B
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Did you see the other one?



PM Coming.


----------



## pkondz

thumper* said:


> HI pkondz Happy New Year I'd like to invite you over to my TR. The 999'th Haunt stole my bra.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-999th-haunt-stole-my-bra-updated-1-1-x2.3652878/


*Happy New Year to you too!

And  to the TR!

Not sure if I'll have the time, but if I do, 
I'll be sure to check it out! *


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Nah, I just let you go ahead of me to keep the riff raff out the way.



*So that's what you were doing!
I remember thinking:
"Who are all these riff raff
that I have to keep pushing
out of the way. And why
is Liesa trailing behind?"

Now I know.*



Steppesister said:


> Mine, liking strangers or not, would opt to eat. They like that more.



*Nope. She's a sleeper.*



Steppesister said:


> so... it's a much better photo!



*No! Not at all!*



Steppesister said:


> That sounds AMAZING!!!



*They're good!
But @franandaj is scared of it.*



Steppesister said:


> Loss #2







Steppesister said:


> Yep, I did!



*Of course you did.*



Steppesister said:


> SCORE!!!



*I remember you being pretty happy about that. *



Steppesister said:


> If you please, Sir... may I simply saunter?



*Of course.*



Steppesister said:


> I think we went on one- which thoroughly soaked my rear end- then ended up buying a $4 million sweatshirt. I was cold.



*I remember that too.
I felt bad that I didn't have
a jacket or something to lend you.*



Steppesister said:


> NO sashaying THIS time!!



*Nope! Gotta move, people!*



Steppesister said:


> Oops, don't mind me.... just trying to write your TR for you.



*You'd do a better job!*



Steppesister said:


> I got to try one on my last trip too. Meh.



*Yup. "Meh" is accurate.*



Steppesister said:


> BUT, my heart still yearns for the King of All Disney snacks- RIP Jalapeno Pretzel.



*I'll never know!*



Steppesister said:


> I do. Sniff, sniff. That may have been my last time seeing it.







Steppesister said:


> Was that with or without the shivering and teeth chattering?



*See above. ^^*



Steppesister said:


> I've met 2 of them!



*I know!*



Steppesister said:


> I did that walk a couple times already. About as long as the walk from the EPCOT gates to the POP bus.



*I did too.
Well, I ran most of it once.*



Steppesister said:


> SUH-WEET!!!!



*Thanks! *



Steppesister said:


> They. Do. Not. Exist.
> 
> (Ask me how I know.)



*Uh, oh.... 

How do you know?*



Steppesister said:


> Yes. So did I.



*Not true.
You got her a gift that was
a trip highlight for her.*



Steppesister said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> a. 9:00
> b. 10:00
> c. 11:00
> d. 12:00
> 
> C
> 
> 2. How long are we there?
> a. 60 minutes.
> b. 90 minutes.
> c. 120 minutes.
> d. 150 minutes.
> 
> A
> 
> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> a. one hour
> b. two hours
> c. three hours
> d. four hours
> 
> B



*Noted!*



Steppesister said:


> PM Coming.



*Got it!*


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> I gave Alison her gift.
> Have you noticed?
> Just how stupid I was?
> 
> Sorry. Let me correct that.
> _More_ stupid I was?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> whether or not you noticed.


Yes but that is okay - what happens in Disney stays in Disney




pkondz said:


> Yeah, yeah... I know.
> I'm obsessed with that ride.
> 
> 
> Wait.... or is that_ possessed_???


Possessed I would say



pkondz said:


> "Dad!" Hissed Kay, excitedly.
> "That was Ariana Grande!"
> (If you don't know who that is,
> I'll leave it to you to Google her.
> But... for bonus points...
> tell me if you know who she is... before Googling.)


Yes I watched the Manchester concert on TV last fall.



pkondz said:


> My work here is done.


Well our tree fell over on Boxing Day morning around 12:20am and it wasn't even the fault of a cat - now we have learned to tie it up.  Real tree and all so water all over the floor.  How fun



pkondz said:


> No one got this one.
> "No Dancing"?
> Really? No one???


I saw that one and thought about it but thought it really was part of the ride since that ride was closed when I was there last January.



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> b 10:00am
> 
> 2. How long are we there?
> 
> c. 120 minutes.
> 
> 
> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> 
> b. two hours
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> Did you see the other one?


PM sent


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Yes but that is okay - what happens in Disney stays in Disney



*I thought that was Vegas?
You mean I can do
whatever I want at Disney too???


Wait... I already do.*



juniorbugman said:


> Possessed I would say



*Correct, I would say.*



juniorbugman said:


> Yes I watched the Manchester concert on TV last fall.



*Really?
Wait... she did a return concert.
Is that the one you meant?
Or the one with the bombing?*



juniorbugman said:


> Well our tree fell over on Boxing Day morning around 12:20am and it wasn't even the fault of a cat - now we have learned to tie it up.



*Nails in the floor and walls, huh?*



juniorbugman said:


> Real tree and all so water all over the floor. How fun



*Fake trees don't fall over.
Unless you have rare or expensive
glass ornaments.*



juniorbugman said:


> I saw that one and thought about it but thought it really was part of the ride since that ride was closed when I was there last January.



*They take their safety pretty
seriously, so they wouldn't 
mess with them.*



juniorbugman said:


> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> b 10:00am
> 
> 2. How long are we there?
> 
> c. 120 minutes.
> 
> 
> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> 
> b. two hours



*Noted!*



juniorbugman said:


> PM sent



*Got it!*


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

Awww, great pictures and I appreciate being able to tag along on your reports. Can't participate in the contest at the moment as I have started off the New Year with a broken arm, ugh. Was walking the dogs on NYE and tripped over an extension cord that was across a sidewalk plugging in someone's truck. On the upside, I did not let the dogs go, and had my cell phone with me so I could call and let DH know where I was laying down. Although the dogs tried to help, stepping on the arm and licking my face was not as helpful as they hoped, but was encouraging, lol. It's a chip and crack, so hopefully back to work in 6 weeks, unless the ortho consult comes back differently.


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Awww, great pictures and I appreciate being able to tag along on your reports.



*Hi Donna!
Haven't seen you since last year!*





DonnaBeeGood said:


> Can't participate in the contest at the moment as I have started off the New Year with a broken arm, ugh.



*Oh, no!
I'm sorry to hear that. *



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Was walking the dogs on NYE and tripped over an extension cord that was across a sidewalk plugging in someone's truck.




*I know that a lot of people
here have been getting
tickets for doing that.

Must be illegal there too?*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> On the upside, I did not let the dogs go, and had my cell phone with me so I could call and let DH know where I was laying down. Although the dogs tried to help, stepping on the arm and licking my face was not as helpful as they hoped, but was encouraging, lol.



* Dogs are very helpful.
Or at least they think they are.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> It's a chip and crack, so hopefully back to work in 6 weeks, unless the ortho consult comes back differently.



*Hopefully it heals quickly! *


----------



## pkondz

*Fair warning!

Next update posting is imminent!
If you haven't gotten your
contest guesses in
then you better get on it!*


----------



## Terra Nova guy

Yikes! Playing catch up at work after my digital diet over the holidays. Just in time for the contest I guess....



pkondz said:


> Have you noticed?
> Just how stupid I was?
> 
> 
> Sorry. Let me correct that.
> _More_ stupid I was?
> Bonus points if you tell me
> whether or not you noticed.


Well...no I didn't notice. But after a while, it's like one of those things that you don't really pay attention to, like asking hey, did you notice the sky is blue or hey, did you notice that rain is wet?
.
.
.




pkondz said:


> "Dad!" Hissed Kay, excitedly.
> "That was Ariana Grande!"
> (If you don't know who that is,
> I'll leave it to you to Google her.
> But... for bonus points...
> tell me if you know who she is... before Googling.)


Honestly yes, I know who she is. Currently a singer but I couldn't name a single one of her songs and I don't listen to her. I know her more from the Nickelodeon TV show "Sam & Kat" which was a spin off/mash up of "iCarly" and another Nickelodeon show that she was in first but I can't remember the name of...something that rhymes with delicious..ridiculous...I don't know. I could Google, but you know...
Did I mention I have a 10 year old who discovered about 18 seasons of all these shows on Netflix last year and binged watched for weeks. Yeah. Fun.



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> a. 9:00
> b. 10:00
> c. 11:00
> d. 12:00
> 
> 2. How long are we there?
> a. 60 minutes.
> b. 90 minutes.
> c. 120 minutes.
> d. 150 minutes.
> 
> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> a. one hour
> b. two hours
> c. three hours
> d. four hours


1. 10:00
2. 90 minutes
3. two hours

It's like a multiple choice quiz...answer B to everything and eventually you'll get something right....


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

pkondz said:


> *Hi Donna!
> Haven't seen you since last year!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, no!
> I'm sorry to hear that. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know that a lot of people
> here have been getting
> tickets for doing that.
> 
> Must be illegal there too?*
> 
> 
> 
> * Dogs are very helpful.
> Or at least they think they are.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hopefully it heals quickly! *



Yup, illegal here too. Ticket has been issued. The question is will it heal enough for my hoped for trip to DW in March?!?


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *Fair warning!
> 
> Next update posting is imminent!
> If you haven't gotten your
> contest guesses in
> then you better get on it!*



I got mine in....right?


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> Yikes! Playing catch up at work after my digital diet over the holidays.



*I saw that, 
over on the Dad's thread.

And.... good for you!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Just in time for the contest I guess....







Terra Nova guy said:


> Well...no I didn't notice. But after a while, it's like one of those things that you don't really pay attention to, like asking hey, did you notice the sky is blue or hey, did you notice that rain is wet?
> .
> .
> .





*I'll give you that one!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Honestly yes, I know who she is. Currently a singer but I couldn't name a single one of her songs and I don't listen to her



*I'm pretty much the same.
"You know who Ariana Grande is?"
"Yup!"
"Name one of her songs."
"She's a singer?"*



Terra Nova guy said:


> I know her more from the Nickelodeon TV show "Sam & Kat" which was a spin off/mash up of "iCarly" and another Nickelodeon show that she was in first but I can't remember the name of...something that rhymes with delicious..ridiculous...I don't know. I could Google, but you know...



*I remember one (or both)
of my DDs used to watch iCarly.

But that's as far as I go.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Did I mention I have a 10 year old who discovered about 18 seasons of all these shows on Netflix last year and binged watched for weeks. Yeah. Fun.



*My condolences.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> 1. 10:00
> 2. 90 minutes
> 3. two hours



*Noted!
Got your PM too.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> It's like a multiple choice quiz...answer B to everything and eventually you'll get something right....



*Dang!
Now I have to change
my strategy!*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Yup, illegal here too. Ticket has been issued.



*Good.
Although that doesn't
help your arm any.*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> The question is will it heal enough for my hoped for trip to DW in March?!?





*I hope so.
But you can still go
even if your arm isn't healed.
Just, no swinging from vines
like Tarzan.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I got mine in....right?


*Just for fun, I should say "no".
I could compare your answers. 

But you did. *


----------



## Princess Leia

pkondz said:


> Next update posting is imminent!
> If you haven't gotten your
> contest guesses in
> *then you better get on it!*



I don't know just trying to get to bed at a sensible hour after my first day back at work and I spot this! OK then I'll take my warning!



pkondz said:


> Have you noticed?
> Just how stupid I was?



I did but I would be far too polite to say.



pkondz said:


> *But... for bonus points...
> tell me if you know who she is... before Googling.)*



Yes I know without googling who Ariana Grande is...don't you know she's big!



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> a. 9:00
> b. 10:00
> c. 11:00
> d. 12:00
> 
> 2. How long are we there?
> a. 60 minutes.
> b. 90 minutes.
> c. 120 minutes.
> d. 150 minutes.
> 
> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> a. one hour
> b. two hours
> c. three hours
> d. four hours



Ok seeing as I'm British I'm going bbc. 





Well it's bedtime now but I'll be back bright and early in the morning.


----------



## pkondz

Princess Leia said:


> I don't know just trying to get to bed at a sensible hour after my first day back at work and I spot this! OK then I'll take my warning!



*Heed my warnings!!!*





Princess Leia said:


> I did but I would be far too polite to say.



*Aww... Aren't you nice!

But deep down,
you want to say:
"pkondz... you're stupid."*



Princess Leia said:


> Yes I know without googling who Ariana Grande is...don't you know she's big!



*She's put on a few kilos, huh?*



Princess Leia said:


> Ok seeing as I'm British I'm going bbc.



* Okay! Noted!*



Princess Leia said:


> Well it's bedtime now but I'll be back bright and early in the morning.



*Nighty night!
(Got your PM, too. )*


----------



## pkondz

*This Ship Has Sailed*

*
Before we begin,
a little real life update.

A few weeks ago,
one of my readers
(you know who you are.
I won't identify you,
but feel free to identify yourself.)
asked me for my address.

Considering the quality
of writing that I put out here,
you can understand
that I hesitated quite a bit
before giving it out.
But in a moment of weakness, I did.


"Finally! I can put a stop to this horror!!"
The askee said.


A few days... weeks?... later,
I received a package in the mail.

Not willing to risk life and limb,
I had one of the kids open it for me.

Once she called out the all clear,
I greedily grabbed the contents
out of her grubby hands
to see what loot had been bestowed
upon me.






A Marvin the Martian poseable figure
and a penguin Pez dispenser.
(Pez included. Sweet!... literally.)
Marvin is obvious,
but the penguin is less so.

On the DISdads board,
there's a running gag about
penguins and Canadians.

When I thanked the sender,
I was told:
"Penguin? I thought it was another Marvin!"


So there's that.


Either way, the gift was appreciated! 
Thank you very much!!


I'm thinking that might be the last I receive, though.
Considering the price to ship the contents
was approximately five times that of the gift.

And now... on with the show!




-------------------------------------------------------------



The morning dawned...
and quickly raced towards noon.

Today we were doing something
that I thought Kay might be interested in.

When I presented it to her as an option,
she quickly agreed that she'd like to do it.


But first...

Did you know there's a Harley Davidson
just a five minute drive
from where we were staying?

I'd been thwarted a few times
on this trip already.
But today I was going to prevail!


I got up and dressed
and told Kay I'd be back
in a few minutes.
I couldn't take too long,
as what we were doing did have 
a time dependent component.

The drive over to Garden Walk, 
an outdoor mall, was quick and painless.

I parked the car in the parkade and
headed over to the elevator.
My head swiveled back and forth.
I was looking for signs...
any signs.... 
Like "This way to the mall".

Or "Exit".

Or.... anything.

I entered the elevator and 
either went up or down a floor.
There was nothing to indicate 
where the mall might be.
No "Mall" floor.
Just... numbers.

A man got on and looked at me.
He could see that I was looking out
trying to decide if I should get off or not.

I asked him "Where's the mall?"
"What are you looking for?" He asked.
"The Harley store." I answered.

Now this stranger, whom I'd just met,
not only told me which floor to get out on,
(which just happened to be the floor that 
I'd been on.)
but also walked me to the parking exit,
and then to the escalator,
with directions that the store
was "just to the left"
at the bottom of the escalator.



There are in fact, 
decent people in the world.


I arrived at the Harley store and........

Of course.
It didn't open until 11:00.
And we'd have to be gone 
before that.

Dejected and rejected
once again,
I returned to the car
and drove back to the hotel.


By now, Kay was ready to go.
We piled back into the car
and headed out.


Today we were going to visit
the historic Queen Mary,
which just happens to be
permanently moored 
in Long Beach.

The Queen Mary belonged to the
famed Cunard-White Star line 
and sailed from 1936 - 1967.

Cunard was founded by a Canadian
in 1839 (Samuel Cunard) who built
ships such as the Mauretania
and her famous sister ship the Lusitania.

In 1933, during the Great Depression,
both Cunard and White Star (Titanic)
were struggling.
The British government agreed to
loan Cunard money to complete
the Queen Mary provided it merge
with White Star.


There were two tours that I thought
might interest Kay.
A Glory Days Historical Tour
or a Haunted Encounters tour.
I let her chose, and she picked
the historical tour.

I booked the tour for March 31st
and paid the non-refundable fee in full.



It took a little longer than I expected
to arrive at the dock.
We were late.
If we didn't hurry, we might miss our tour!

We parked the car and I hurried 
towards the idle ship.
I glanced back and Kay was lagging behind.
"Come on, Kay!" I said. 
"We have to pick up the pace
or we're going to miss our tour!"


Perhaps the early mornings or
maybe the long days had taken their toll.
Kay snapped back.
"I can't go faster. You're ruining this trip!"
I started to tell her that I had let her pick the time,
(12:15pm) and the tour, but shut my mouth.
I silently counted to ten.
Then I did it again in French.
Then German.
"Okay." I said. "We'll get there when we get there
and hope for the best."


I suddenly found myself with time
to take a photo as we leisurely
strolled towards the ship.






Once on board, we ascended in a tiny
elevator to an upper deck
and proceeded towards the tour desk.

We were late, but still had arrived
prior to the tour start time.
I crossed my fingers
and hoped for the best.






I walked up to the desk and
handed my ticket receipt
over to the young lady sitting there.

She looked at it for a moment and said.
"When did you buy these tickets?"

Uh, oh. That can't ever be a good 
question can it?


I told her I wasn't sure.
"Maybe a month or two earlier?"

She informed me that there was no tour
at that time.
She apologized and told me we could either
take the Haunted tour that started in
an hour, or the Historical tour
that started in an hour and a half.

I turned to Kay.
"What do you want?"
"I dunno."
"Well, it's your birthday trip. You can pick."
"No, you pick."
"Well, would you rather go on the earlier
tour or the later tour?"
"I dunno."
"Well, pick one."
"No. You pick."
"Do you want the Haunted tour?"
"Doesn't matter."
"How about the Historical tour?"
"Doesn't matter!"
"Well, the Historical tour
is the one you originally picked.
So do you want to do that one?"
"I don't care. Sure."


Well... That was only intensely painful.


The woman told me to be back
before the tour started
and invited us to explore the ship
to our hearts' content in the meantime.


We headed to the front of the ship.
There was an area that was obviously
off limits to guests.
I went in anyways.
If they really wanted to keep us out,
they would've posted a "Keep Out" sign
or locked the doors, right?






Glad we went in, it was the nicest part
of the ship.
(although we were shooed out
fairly quickly.)

We exited on the port side and
wandered down a hall.
A sitting room was on display
as it might have been,
back in the day.






We continued to wander the ship,
climbing and descending decks
as the whim took us.






On one deck, I leaned out
and fell to the waters far below.

No... wait.

I leaned out and spotted
another tourist attraction.
A Russian diesel-electric submarine.
It was commissioned in 1971
and ran until 1994.
It was sold to Australian businessmen
who displayed it until 1998 and then
moved it to Long Beach.


Admit it.
You were hoping I really had
fallen in the water, weren't you.
Bonus points if you say
whether you were or not.






We continued to wander the ship.
I'm not sure if this dining room
was laid out for formal events
or was part of the on-board restaurant.






Our view of Long Beach from an upper deck:






While the ship is no longer sea-worthy
(All boilers and one engine have been
removed. And the fuel tanks are filled
with mud to stabilize the ship.)
it was never more evident
than when viewing the state 
of its life boats.






I took this next shot as an
homage to my late MIL.
She used to be a switchboard
operator at a local hospital.






On one of the decks, this gazebo stood out.
We descended to the next deck
and as I looked back up,
I stopped Kay.
"Watch." I said.
I pointed out a middle-age couple.
They were talking intently.
Suddenly, the man dropped
to one knee and held up
something small in his hand.

I assume she said "yes" as they
were soon embracing.
Grinning, we left the lovers
to their happy event.
As we passed out of sight,
I gave the man a "thumbs up" 
Grinning, he returned the gesture.






We descended below decks
and entered the infirmary.
It was certainly interesting.
There was a list of all the people
who had died on board over the years.
Most seemed to be from falls,
if I recall correctly.






As we were poking around,
the Haunted tour happened
to arrive.
We listened in for a bit.
Kay said. "I wanted to do the Haunted tour.
But you wouldn't let me!"


I silently counted to ten.
Then I did it again in French.
Then German.
Then Japanese.


I don't speak Japanese.
But I tried to anyways.


The upshot is I didn't kill her.
I didn't want to be responsible
for yet another ghost
haunting the Queen Mary.
But it was a close thing.

Plus.... witnesses.


Wander... Wander.... Wander...
We came across an area
that showed some of the
more famous luminaries
to have graced the Queen's decks.

For bonus points,
how many do you recognize?
(Without Googling.)
Or, if the list is shorter,
how many did you not recognize?














































I was particularly pleased
to spot this distinguished gentleman.











*
*Continued next post*​


----------



## pkondz

*Continued from previous post*​
*
We wandered yet lower and
entered the engine room.






Lots of pipes and stuff.
That's about as technical
as I get.

We passed through a hatch
and were surprised to
find layouts of the different
classes of accommodations
that were found on board
during the ship's heydays.





Question.
How does one get up there???
















After this point, it was getting closer
to the time for our tour.
"Dad?" Kay asked.
"Is it okay if we skip the tour?
I think I've seen enough already."


Truth be told, I didn't mind.
Yes, I'd already paid for the tour
but I too had seen enough
and didn't feel a great need
to see it all again, with commentary.

We stopped to think what we should do.
It was only around 2pm. Still early.
And yet... we were both also starving.
Early in the day, but late for lunch.
(And I honestly don't remember
if we'd had anything to eat yet.)


I mentioned to Kay that just across
from us was the Aquarium of the Pacific.
"They'll almost certainly have a cafeteria
or restaurant of some kind there." I reasoned.

Kay was all for it.
We set out and arrived
not long afterwards.
We parked in the parkade and...

"Hey!" I said.
"I recognize this place!"

Indeed, I'd seen it on TV once a year
for many years now.
It was the location for the Indycar's
Long Beach Grand Prix.

I had recognized the fountain,
shown (blurrily) in the photo below.






The Long Beach Grand Prix is the longest running
major street race held in North America.
It's first race was in 1975.
And I've probably been watching since the '80s.


Right then and there,
I decided that I had to come back,
to see the race live.
And that's just what I'll be doing
this coming April. 
I've seen Indy races in Toronto,
Edmonton and the big one,
the Indianapolis 500 (twice!)

We crossed the street
and walked over to the aquarium.
I'm not going to describe
all the critters we saw.
But I will provide you
with a handy guide
so you can identify them
yourselves.






But first... food!
Um... first... pay admission!
Okay... now food!
I asked where the restaurant
was located and we were
pointed in the right direction.


It would not have been a good thing
to find out there was no food available.


We got to the restaurant
and there were awards posted
on all available surfaces.
"First place! World's slowest restaurant!"
"Grand prize! Turtle award for slowness!"
"Governor's Tardiness award!"
And the like.


This didn't look good.


There were several lines,
depending on what type
of food you wanted.
The pasta line was the longest
so I was thrilled when Kay picked
the shortest line.
I don't even remember what it
was for.
Soups and sammies, I think.

There were only three or four
people in front of us.
It only took them about
20 minutes to be served.




We (eventually) got our food and dove in.
(Diving board included in price.)

Wanna see photos of the food????
Yeah... I didn't take any.
But I can tell you what we had!!

I mean, I could... if I'd taken notes.
That ship has sailed.


After lunch, we explored the
various areas of the aquarium.

Some sample shots:





"Hey! Bub! C'mere! Wanna buy a used shell?"

I never trust crustaceans.
For bonus points,
tell me why you don't.
(Or if you do.)
















We wandered outside
and looked at the formal chickens
for a bit.






Opposite from the formal chickens
was an open pool.
People were looking into it
but we didn't see anything at first.
Soon enough, though,
a head bobbed briefly at the surface
before disappearing once more.
Seals!

We watched them for a bit,
but couldn't see much.

We descended some steps
and found an area
where you could view them
from below.






We spent quite a bit of time
just watching their torpedo
shapes glide effortlessly
to and fro.






They look really cute, too.
Kind of like submarine puppies.


Except....


Not sure if you've seen the following.
(*Warning* The following is a little bit graphic
and did actually happen. Be assured, however
that everyone was fine in the end.)



Spoiler











After spending more time with the seals,
I wondered if there weren't perhaps
some dolphins too.
I asked but was told that dolphin
conservation wasn't the aquarium's porpoise.

We wandered amongst the exhibits and
just happened to come across a show
that was just starting.
It was about some sort of aquatic mammal.
I didn't know if Kay wanted to watch,
but she said that she felt like we otter,
so we did.






It was a cute show where they
basically played "fetch" with them.


By then we'd seen most
of the aquarium
and started to head towards
the exit.

We popped into one final gallery
and looked at different types
of jellyfish floating serenely.
















And with that...
after only about an hour...
we were done.

I'll leave you with one last shot
on our way out.






We headed back to the hotel.
I had something really big planned!

Wanna know what it is?????
Sure you do!

Well, you're still reading,
so...
Unless you click off right now,
you're gonna find...


Oh.


Poop.




Hello?

Guess I shouldn't have
mentioned that.


Well, you're still here,
even if everyone else left.

The big plans for the night?


N O T H I N G !


We'd been going pretty much
non-stop for days
and tonight was a recharge night.
Just... relax and do... zip.

Kay was pretty much done.
I was okay, but quite willing
to let her chill for an evening.

Besides, the poor child had
been away from the internet
for sooooo long!!!

Tragic.


Well, being the artful hypocrite that I am,
I figured I'd pop online too for a bit.

Huh.

Looks like Fran, Alison and Liesa
are heading out to Trader Sam's tonight.


Huh.


They reluctantly acquiesce to my constant
barrage of begging them to let me join them.


Yuss!!!



I told Kay that if she got hungry,
to just order room service
and have it charged to the room.


And I was outta there!


On the 10 minute walk
to Trader Sam's,
the three ladies apparently
laid bets on what I might order.

Trader Sam's has an extensive menu.
Lots of different specialty drinks.

And they all have rum.
Which pkondz does not drink.

Well, there is one that doesn't have rum.
It has coconut.

pkondz does not do coconut.


Ever.


He does however, occasionally
refer to himself in the third person.
He's a bit on an idiot, that way.


I don't remember exactly what
I ordered.
I think it was the other drink
that had neither coconut, nor rum.

When it arrived, I took one sip
and promptly passed it over to Alison.

Or is that "was prompted by Alison to pass it over"?


I ordered a glass of wine instead
and was much happier as a result.

Alison was much happier too.
She got an extra drink out of the deal.


We sat and chatted and had a really nice time.
Well, I had a nice time.
The others were kind enough to tolerate my presence.
And, nope! No photos.

I enjoyed the company of my companions
and put my TR hat away for the night.


And that's where I'm going to leave off for now,
with the four of us having a really nice time.





Heh.
Riiiiiiiight about now, you're feeling like this:






You made it through all the drivel!
Ahhhh.... crap. Still have the contest
to slog through.





Contest


For those of you who
had trouble "seeing it":






Had a frog in my throat.






Okay, if you missed this one,
I can't help you.
At all.

Saw 1, 20 points
Saw 2, 50 points

Answers to previous questions:
1. We see an attraction.
What time do we arrive?
a. 9:00
b. 10:00
c. 11:00
d. 12:00
Answer: D - 12:00 - 30 points.

2. How long are we there?
a. 60 minutes.
b. 90 minutes.
c. 120 minutes.
d. 150 minutes.
Answer: C - 120 minutes - 30 points.

3. We go to a second attraction.
How long do we stay?
a. one hour
b. two hours
c. three hours
d. four hours
Answer: A - one hour - 30 points.

MeghanEmily – B, C, B, thinks I'm stupid, Grande, saw both - 140 points.
Mrs T 2009 - B, B, A, Grande, saw both - 110 points.
franandaj - C, B, B, Grande, saw both - 80 points
rndmr2 - B, B, C, Grande, saw both - 80 points.
Canadian Harmony - B, A, B, thinks I'm stupid, Grande, saw both - 110 points.
Captain_Oblivious - B, C, B, thinks I'm stupid, Grande, saw both - 140 points.
Steppesister - C, A, B, thinks I'm stupid, saw both - 80 points.
juniorbugman - B, C, B, thinks I'm stupid, Grande, saw both - 140 points.
Terra Nova guy - B, B, B, thinks I'm stupid, Grande, saw both - 110 points.
Princess Leia - B, B, C, thinks I'm stupid, Grande, saw both - 110 points.



Bonus points:
Did you notice how stupid I was? - 30 points.

Know Ariana Grande? - 30 points.

As usual, if I've made any mistakes,
either above or below, let me know.

Score

Steppesister - 875
MeghanEmily - 845
Captain_Oblivious - 840
franandaj - 785
juniorbugman - 775
rndmr2 - 710
Terra Nova guy - 690
Mrs T 2009 - 655
Princess Leia - 650
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 600
mustinjourney - 580
Canadian Harmony - 570
CyndiLouWho - 555
vamassey1 - 555
Mac Brew - 510
QueenJen - 505
Chrystmasangel - 495
DonnaBeeGood - 480
afwdwfan - 410
Kiotzu - 370
natebenma - 325
lisaviolet - 295
Curiouser&curiouser! - 245
chunkymonkey - 125
SoccerDogWithEars - 125
Crashbeckycoot - 105
orangecats2 - 80
cindianne320 - 60
queenbetsey - 60
Jaina - 55
cinderkelly - 10
irene_dsc - 10
MAGICFOR2 - 10


Questions next round:
1. Okay. Last try.
Do I manage to get
to an open Harley Store?
a. Yes
b. No
c. Just give up for God's sake!
d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.

2. What does Kay discover?
a. A small cat living outside our room.
b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
c. That she no longer gets car sick.
d. That Santa really is real.

3. We go see an attraction. Which?
a. Hollywood sign
b. Santa Monica pier
c. La Brea Tar Pits
d. Hollywood Bowl

4. How long does it take to get there?
a. One hour
b. Two hours
c. Three hours
d. We never get there.

5. What time is our flight out
the next day?
a. 8:30
b. 9:30
c. 10:30
d. 11:30

6. We have a connection.
Where is it?
a. Vancouver
b. Calgary
c. Edmonton
d. Minneapolis

7. How long is the lay-over?
a. 1-2 hours
b. 2-3 hours
c. 3-4 hours
d. 4-5 hours

8. What time do we get home?
a. 10:30pm
b. 11:30pm
c. 12:30am
d. 1:30am


Bonus: Did you see it?
All of them?
(Hint: Less than 5)


PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions.

Coming up: The end.*


*Chapter 10. Falling In Love*​


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

Lol, I only trust crustaceans if they're in a hot crustacean band! Kudos to you for being a flexible supportive Dad, and look at how that has made you multi-lingual!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> A few weeks ago,
> one of my readers
> (you know who you are.
> I won't identify you,
> but feel free to identify _yourself._)
> asked me for my address.



And you gave me 1600 Pennsylvania Ave., Washington DC.  Har har.



pkondz said:


> Not willing to risk life and limb,
> I had one of the kids open it for me.



Solid plan.  I use that one, too.



pkondz said:


> When I thanked the sender,
> I was told:
> "Penguin? I thought it was another Marvin!"



I can kinda see the resemblance.



pkondz said:


> I'm thinking that might be the last I receive, though.
> Considering the price to ship the contents
> was approximately _five times_ that of the gift.



 I don't know when exactly Canada became Siberia.



pkondz said:


> Did you know there's a Harley Davidson
> just a five minute drive
> from where we were staying?



I'm shocked! 

Shocked it was so far from you, anyway.  You usually plan those things better.



pkondz said:


> *Now this stranger, whom I'd just met,
> not only told me which floor to get out on,
> (which just happened to be the floor that
> I'd been on.)
> but also walked me to the parking exit,
> and then to the escalator,
> with directions that the store
> was "just to the left"
> at the bottom of the escalator.*
> 
> **
> 
> *There are in fact,
> decent people in the world.*



And then he asked you for a tip.

Just kidding.  Glad you could find a kind-hearted soul.



pkondz said:


> *I arrived at the Harley store and........*
> 
> *Of course.
> It didn't open until 11:00.
> And we'd have to be gone
> before that.*



These Harley stores have really weird hours.



pkondz said:


> Today we were going to visit
> the historic Queen Mary,
> which just happens to be
> permanently moored
> in Long Beach.



I'd forgotten that was out there.  Cool attraction!



pkondz said:


> I booked the tour for March 31st
> and paid the non-refundable fee in full.



I feel like that non-refundable part is going to come back to bite you.



pkondz said:


> Perhaps the early mornings or
> maybe the long days had taken their toll.
> Kay snapped back.
> "I can't go faster. You're ruining this trip!"
> I started to tell her that I had let her pick the time,
> (12:15pm) and the tour, but shut my mouth.



Oh my.  12:15!  You are such a slave driver.



pkondz said:


> She informed me that there _was_ no tour
> at that time.



Um...why did you sell it to me, then?



pkondz said:


> I turned to Kay.
> "What do you want?"
> "I dunno."
> "Well, it's your birthday trip. You can pick."
> "No, you pick."
> "Well, would you rather go on the earlier
> tour or the later tour?"
> "I dunno."
> "Well, pick one."
> "No. You pick."
> "Do you want the Haunted tour?"
> "Doesn't matter."
> "How about the Historical tour?"
> "Doesn't matter!"
> "Well, the Historical tour
> is the one you originally picked.
> So do you want to do that one?"
> "I don't care. Sure."
> 
> 
> Well... _That_ was only intensely painful.



 

This sounds like having a conversation with Drew.  

"Do you want waffles or a Pop Tart for breakfast?"
"Um...I want a Pop Tart."

(opens wrapper, toasts Pop Tart)

"NO!  I want waffles!"



pkondz said:


> There was an area that was obviously
> off limits to guests.
> I went in anyways.
> If they _really_ wanted to keep us out,
> they would've posted a "Keep Out" sign
> or locked the doors, right?



Such a rebel.



pkondz said:


> I leaned out and spotted
> another tourist attraction.
> A Russian diesel-electric submarine.
> It was commissioned in 1971
> and ran until 1994.
> It was sold to Australian businessmen
> who displayed it until 1998 and then
> moved it to Long Beach.



Cool.  Looks like it's seen better days, though.



pkondz said:


> Admit it.
> You were hoping I really _had_
> fallen in the water, weren't you.
> Bonus points if you say
> whether you were or not.



That looks like it would be painful/fatal.  I would never, ever wish injury on anyone.

But if I knew you'd be ok?  Absolutely!  Comedy gold!



pkondz said:


> I took this next shot as an
> homage to my late MIL.
> She used to be a switchboard
> operator at a local hospital.



Neat.  I bet that was a busy job.



pkondz said:


> I assume she said "yes" as they
> were soon embracing.
> Grinning, we left the lovers
> to their happy event.
> As we passed out of sight,
> I gave the man a "thumbs up"
> Grinning, he returned the gesture.







pkondz said:


> As we were poking around,
> the Haunted tour happened
> to arrive.
> We listened in for a bit.
> Kay said. *"I wanted to do the Haunted tour.*
> But you wouldn't let me!"



O.M.G.  








pkondz said:


> The upshot is I didn't kill her.
> I didn't want to be responsible
> for yet _another_ ghost
> haunting the Queen Mary.
> But it was a close thing.
> 
> Plus.... witnesses.



Probably a good call.  But I know the temptation was there.



pkondz said:


> For bonus points,
> how many do you recognize?
> (Without Googling.)
> Or, if the list is shorter,
> how many did you _not_ recognize?



All 10 of them!  I could tell you about any of them, much better than I could Ariana Grande.





Oh....crap.  I think I'm old.



pkondz said:


> Lots of pipes and stuff.
> That's about as technical
> as I get.



Whoozits and Whatsits galore!



pkondz said:


> Question.
> How does one get _up_ there???



I have no idea.  But I guarantee Drew could find a way.



pkondz said:


> After this point, it was getting closer
> to the time for our tour.
> "Dad?" Kay asked.
> "Is it okay if we skip the tour?
> I think I've seen enough already."
> 
> 
> Truth be told, I didn't mind.
> Yes, I'd already paid for the tour
> but I too had seen enough
> and didn't feel a great need
> to see it all again, with commentary.



Actually, I can see that.  It's not that hard to figure out what each room is.  You basically paid for admission.



pkondz said:


> Right then and there,
> I decided that I had to come back,
> to see the race live.
> *And that's just what I'll be doing
> this coming April.*
> I've seen Indy races in Toronto,
> Edmonton and the big one,
> the Indianapolis 500 (twice!)



Nice!  Hope it's a great time.



pkondz said:


>



 That's just awesome.



pkondz said:


> "First place! World's slowest restaurant!"
> "Grand prize! Turtle award for slowness!"
> "Governor's Tardiness award!"



Well, hey, they warned you.  It's on you if you ate there after that.



pkondz said:


> There were only three or four
> people in front of us.
> It only took them about
> 20 minutes to be served.



Man, that's worse than the DMV.








pkondz said:


> I never trust crustaceans.
> *For bonus points,*
> tell me why _you_ don't.
> (Or if you do.)



Not at all.  I'm with Jim Gaffigan--they move side-to-side, all shifty, like, "Oh, crap--I owe that guy money!"



pkondz said:


>



Did you want to go diving?



pkondz said:


> Not sure if you've seen the following.
> (*Warning* The following is a little bit graphic
> and did actually happen. Be assured, however
> that everyone was fine in the end.)



I do remember seeing that when it happened.



pkondz said:


> We wandered amongst the exhibits and
> just happened to come across a show
> that was just starting.
> It was about some sort of aquatic mammal.
> I didn't know if Kay wanted to watch,
> but she said that she felt like we otter,
> so we did.



That's it.  I want my money back!



pkondz said:


>



At first, I thought you had edited this to be a bunch of Marvin helmets floating around.  Then I had to go back and scrutinize it carefully to make sure I could make that comment here.



pkondz said:


> We headed back to the hotel.
> I had something really big planned!
> 
> Wanna know what it is?????
> _Sure _you do!







pkondz said:


> The big plans for the night?
> 
> 
> N O T H I N G !





Wait.  I meant to say this: 



pkondz said:


> Kay was pretty much done.
> I was okay, but quite willing
> to let her chill for an evening.
> 
> Besides, the poor child had
> been away from the internet
> for sooooo long!!!
> 
> Tragic.



No wonder she was so cranky that day.



pkondz said:


> Looks like Fran, Alison and Liesa
> are heading out to Trader Sam's tonight.
> 
> 
> Huh.
> 
> 
> They reluctantly acquiesce to my constant
> barrage of begging them to let me join them.



A night of good company!



pkondz said:


> I told Kay that if she got hungry,
> to just order room service
> and have it charged to the room.
> 
> 
> And I was _outta_ there!



The benefit of having a self-sufficient teenager.



pkondz said:


> Trader Sam's has an extensive menu.
> Lots of different specialty drinks.
> 
> And they _all_ have rum.
> Which pkondz does not drink.
> 
> Well, there _is _one that doesn't have rum.
> It has coconut.
> 
> pkondz does not do coconut.
> 
> 
> Ever.



So...Coke it is.



pkondz said:


> He _does_ however, occasionally
> refer to himself in the third person.
> He's a bit on an idiot, that way.



I agree with him.  You.  Whatever.



pkondz said:


> I ordered a glass of wine instead
> and was much happier as a result.
> 
> Alison was much happier too.
> She got an extra drink out of the deal.



She seems to score those quite a bit!  She's a pro. 



pkondz said:


> Steppesister - 875
> MeghanEmily - 845
> Captain_Oblivious - 840



Closing the gap!



pkondz said:


> 1. Okay. Last try.
> Do I manage to get
> to an _open_ Harley Store?
> a. Yes
> b. No
> c. Just give up for God's sake!
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.



The way this trip has gone, I have to go with d. Other.



pkondz said:


> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room.
> b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
> c. That she no longer gets car sick.
> d. That Santa really is real.



Kay attracts furry creatures like I attract PB&J sandwiches.  I'll go with a.



pkondz said:


> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> a. Hollywood sign
> b. Santa Monica pier
> c. La Brea Tar Pits
> d. Hollywood Bowl



La Brea Tar Pits.



pkondz said:


> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> b. Two hours
> c. Three hours
> d. We never get there.



Two hours.



pkondz said:


> 5. What time is our flight out
> the next day?
> a. 8:30
> b. 9:30
> c. 10:30
> d. 11:30



11:30.



pkondz said:


> 6. We have a connection.
> Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> b. Calgary
> c. Edmonton
> d. Minneapolis



Calgary



pkondz said:


> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> a. 1-2 hours
> b. 2-3 hours
> c. 3-4 hours
> d. 4-5 hours



3-4 hours.



pkondz said:


> *8. What time do we get home?*
> a. 10:30pm
> b. 11:30pm
> c. 12:30am
> d. 1:30am



12:30 a.m.



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> All of them?
> (Hint: Less than 5)



I'll get back to you!


----------



## Canadian Harmony

*



			I booked the tour for March 31st and paid the non-refundable fee in full.

Click to expand...

 That does not bode well.





			Kay snapped back. "I can't go faster. You're ruining this trip!"

Click to expand...

 Oh no she din't!




			I started to tell her that I had let her pick the time, (12:15pm) and the tour, but shut my mouth.
I silently counted to ten. Then I did it again in French. Then German.
"Okay." I said. "We'll get there when we get there and hope for the best."

Click to expand...

 You're a goooooood Dad. Srsly.






			She informed me that there was no tour at that time.

Click to expand...

 Yup, not good.




			I turned to Kay.
"What do you want?"
"I dunno."
"Well, it's your birthday trip. You can pick."
"No, you pick."
"Well, would you rather go on the earlier
tour or the later tour?"
"I dunno."
"Well, pick one."
"No. You pick."
"Do you want the Haunted tour?"
"Doesn't matter."
"How about the Historical tour?"
"Doesn't matter!"
"Well, the Historical tour
is the one you originally picked.
So do you want to do that one?"
"I don't care. Sure."
		
Click to expand...

 You, sir, have the patience of a saint. I would have killed my kid and been writing from prison.





			Admit it. You were hoping I really had fallen in the water, weren't you. Bonus points if you say whether you were or not.

Click to expand...

 Yes, part of me was. The other part was hoping you dropped your glasses cuz that's something I'd do.





			As we were poking around, the Haunted tour happened to arrive. We listened in for a bit. Kay said. "I wanted to do the Haunted tour. But you wouldn't let me!"

Click to expand...

 Please, Lord, let me have your strength when my kids hit 16.




			Plus.... witnesses.
		
Click to expand...

 They can be bought off... Don't ask me how I know...




For bonus points, how many do you recognize? (Without Googling.) Or, if the list is shorter, how many did you not recognize?

Click to expand...

I recognized them ALL, thankyouverymuch! Cary Grant is dreamy, and Mae West can wear a pair of shoes!





			We wandered yet lower and entered the engine room.


Click to expand...










Lots of pipes and stuff.
		
Click to expand...

 The pipes are for fuel and water. The more you know...





			We passed through a hatch
		
Click to expand...

 WAS it a hatch - up and down - or a door - on the same plane? Hatches usually go up and down with a ladder to get you up or down it.  The more you know...









			Question. How does one get up there???

Click to expand...

 Very carefully. I know, I'm so helpful! All those years sailing for the Navy really made me smrt.





			Right then and there,
		
Click to expand...





			I decided that I had to come back,
to see the race live.
And that's just what I'll be doing
this coming April. 
I've seen Indy races in Toronto,
Edmonton and the big one,
the Indianapolis 500 (twice!)
		
Click to expand...

 That is VERY cool!





*

*LOVE THIS!









			"Hey! Bub! C'mere! Wanna buy a used shell?"

I never trust crustaceans. For bonus points, tell me why you don't. (Or if you do.)

Click to expand...

 Weeell, I find that they're just shells of their former selves, and are very s(h)elfish. Plus, I've seen Moana.






			Not sure if you've seen the following. (*Warning* The following is a little bit graphicand did actually happen. Be assured, however that everyone was fine in the end.)



Spoiler












Click to expand...

Did you know this happened over by my neck o' the woods? And people say that living by the ocean isn't dangerous. Pfft.


Hey! Stinger Death Blobs!





















			Questions next round:
		
Click to expand...





			1. Okay. Last try.
Do I manage to get
to an open Harley Store?
a. Yes
		
Click to expand...

 I'm rootin' for ya!




			2. What does Kay discover?
a. A small cat living outside our room.

3. We go see an attraction. Which?
b. Santa Monica pier

4. How long does it take to get there?
b. Two hours

5. What time is our flight out
the next day?
b. 9:30

6. We have a connection.
Where is it?
b. Calgary

7. How long is the lay-over?
c. 3-4 hours

8. What time do we get home?
c. 12:30am


Bonus: Did you see it?
All of them?
(Hint: Less than 5)


PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions.
		
Click to expand...

 YES! PM on the way
*


----------



## rndmr2

Nice update, sounded like a great day!

Sorry you missed the original tour but it does look like you saw a lot of the ship.

I, for one, was glad you didn't fall overboard



pkondz said:


> On one of the decks, this gazebo stood out.
> We descended to the next deck
> and as I looked back up,
> I stopped Kay.
> "Watch." I said.
> I pointed out a middle-age couple.
> They were talking intently.
> Suddenly, the man dropped
> to one knee and held up
> something small in his hand.
> 
> I assume she said "yes" as they
> were soon embracing.
> Grinning, we left the lovers
> to their happy event.
> As we passed out of sight,
> I gave the man a "thumbs up"
> Grinning, he returned the gesture.



Such a sweet story!



pkondz said:


> I was particularly pleased
> to spot this distinguished gentleman.



So cool to see this! I recognized all the people.



pkondz said:


> Question.
> How does one get _up_ there???



I have slept in the upper bunk on cruise ships before, (I was never a fan of having to climb the ladder) but I would be afraid of one on chains like that.



pkondz said:


> Not sure if you've seen the following.
> (*Warning* The following is a little bit graphic
> and did actually happen. Be assured, however
> that everyone was fine in the end.)



I saw that back when it happened, crazy!



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. Okay. Last try.
> Do I manage to get
> to an _open_ Harley Store?
> a. Yes
> b. No
> c. Just give up for God's sake!
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.
> -------------------------as much as I would like to say yes, I'll have to go with C
> 
> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room.
> b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
> c. That she no longer gets car sick.
> d. That Santa really is real.
> -----------------------------------------------------------A because I have heard of the cats living in DL and maybe one migrated
> 
> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> a. Hollywood sign
> b. Santa Monica pier-----------------------------------B
> c. La Brea Tar Pits
> d. Hollywood Bowl
> 
> 
> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> b. Two hours-----------------------------------B
> c. Three hours
> d. We never get there.
> 
> 5. What time is our flight out
> the next day?
> a. 8:30
> b. 9:30
> c. 10:30
> d. 11:30-----------------------------------------D
> 
> 6. We have a connection.
> Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> b. Calgary------------------------------------B
> c. Edmonton
> d. Minneapolis
> 
> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> a. 1-2 hours
> b. 2-3 hours-------------------------------------- B
> c. 3-4 hours
> d. 4-5 hours
> 
> *8. What time do we get home?*
> a. 10:30pm
> b. 11:30pm
> c. 12:30am-----------------------------------C
> d. 1:30am
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?-----------------------Yes
> All of them?-------------------I think so
> (Hint: Less than 5)
> 
> 
> PM your guess.----------------------------sending
> Posting will result in deductions.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

pkondz said:


> *Hi Tammie! *
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't think I knew he was gone?
> Where'd he go? Up North, blazing the trail?*
> 
> Funny!  He is in Oregon working.  His Oregon team is the Portland Trail Blazers
> 
> *Oh, yup. It's been really mild.
> I think for the most part
> the temps have been around 15F,
> so not bad at all. *
> 
> We just had a horrible cold snap about 5 days of 20's and wind.  Most are not equipped for that here. Back up to 60s this weekend!
> 
> *I think I timed it
> to not avoid it. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was all wonderful!*
> 
> 
> 
> *No I didn't!
> I didn't even know it'd be
> different in the dark!*
> 
> The scenery is lit up really cool.
> 
> *1901 Lounge is in California Adventure
> and is for Club 33 members.*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> *Did you!
> Well, then I'll credit
> you for seeing it.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Shouldn't be too long...
> Have a few things coming up first.*
> 
> 
> 
> *That sounds wonderful!
> Have a Merry Christmas, Tammie!*


Thanks, as you can see, I've been away again.  Hope yours was as well.  Had a great time with the parents, and then Jim was here over New Years so it we extended our Christmas with the kiddos here. Very nice,  hard to be back at work again. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Lol, I only trust crustaceans if they're in a hot crustacean band!





*See a lot of those, do you?*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Kudos to you for being a flexible supportive Dad, and look at how that has made you multi-lingual!



*Good point!
I should tell her to tick me off more often!
Think how many languages
I'll learn!!!*


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> And you gave me 1600 Pennsylvania Ave., Washington DC. Har har.



*Nah. We haven't wanted to live there
since we burned it down in 1814.

Plus... um... No political commentary allowed...
hmmm....

There are other reasons why I don't want 
to live there right now.*





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Solid plan. I use that one, too.



*You have wisdom! Experience!
Can't risk that!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can kinda see the resemblance.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't know when exactly Canada became Siberia.



*Winter.

Every winter.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm shocked!
> 
> Shocked it was so far from you, anyway. You usually plan those things better.



*The adjacent hotel was sold out.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And then he asked you for a tip.
> 
> Just kidding. Glad you could find a kind-hearted soul.




*I really was pleasantly surprised.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> These Harley stores have really weird hours.



*Maybe bikers like to sleep in?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'd forgotten that was out there. Cool attraction!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I feel like that non-refundable part is going to come back to bite you.



*Read on, Macduff.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh my. 12:15! You are such a slave driver.



* I'm a horrible parent.
Taking my kid to two States via
three different airlines
so she can do all the things she wants.

Awful!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Um...why did you sell it to me, then?



*And it was from their own website.
Not a third party seller.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This sounds like having a conversation with Drew.
> 
> "Do you want waffles or a Pop Tart for breakfast?"
> "Um...I want a Pop Tart."
> 
> (opens wrapper, toasts Pop Tart)
> 
> "NO! I want waffles!"



*
You feel my pain.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Such a rebel.



*Well.... I'm a biker too, ya know.

Technically...*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool. Looks like it's seen better days, though.



*Would you trust your life
to a decommissioned Russian boat???*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That looks like it would be painful/fatal. I would never, ever wish injury on anyone.
> 
> But if I knew you'd be ok? Absolutely! Comedy gold!



*I knew I could count on you.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Neat. I bet that was a busy job.



*I believe so.
She was in a Polio hospital.
Met lots of people who lived their lives
in those iron lungs.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> O.M.G.



*Why yes... it was something like that.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Probably a good call. But I know the temptation was there.



*It was a very close thing.


Very.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All 10 of them! I could tell you about any of them, much better than I could Ariana Grande.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....crap. I think I'm old.



*
Welcome to the club!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whoozits and Whatsits galore!










Captain_Oblivious said:


> I have no idea. But I guarantee Drew could find a way.




*I totally believe that. Scotty too, for that matter.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Actually, I can see that. It's not that hard to figure out what each room is. You basically paid for admission.



*Yeah. And the tour wasn't that much more.
I think... maybe $30 each?

At least it wasn't $100 each or something.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice! Hope it's a great time.



*I'm really looking forward to it!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's just awesome.



*Accurate, too!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, hey, they warned you. It's on you if you ate there after that.



*But we'd already paid admission!
We were virtual captives!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, that's worse than the DMV.



*Close.
Verrrrry close.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not at all. I'm with Jim Gaffigan--they move side-to-side, all shifty, like, "Oh, crap--I owe that guy money!"







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did you want to go diving?



*Actually... I did think of it.
But... those guys aren't swimming.
They're just standing there.

I might... if it wasn't too much.
But it certainly doesn't compare to Epcot.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I do remember seeing that when it happened.



*Yup. 
Why I thought of it.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's it. I want my money back!



*Sorry. Didn't mean to krill you with puns there.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At first, I thought you had edited this to be a bunch of Marvin helmets floating around. Then I had to go back and scrutinize it carefully to make sure I could make that comment here.



*
That would've been funny.... 
and a ton of work!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wait. I meant to say this:



*it was at her request, actually. *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> No wonder she was so cranky that day.



*Yep. 
Poor thing.
No internet for hours!!!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> A night of good company!







*It really was!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The benefit of having a self-sufficient teenager.



*You'll get there.
It'll be a while....
but you'll get there.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So...Coke it is.



*I believe the slogan is:
"Coke is it".


but you were close.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> She seems to score those quite a bit! She's a pro.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Closing the gap!




*Last chance coming up. Big points available.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The way this trip has gone, I have to go with d. Other.
> 
> Kay attracts furry creatures like I attract PB&J sandwiches. I'll go with a.
> 
> La Brea Tar Pits.
> 
> Two hours.
> 
> 11:30.
> 
> Calgary
> 
> 3-4 hours.
> 
> 12:30 a.m.



*All noted!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'll get back to you!



*Standing by!*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> *That does not bode well.*



*Nope...*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *Oh no she din't!*



*Oh yes she did!

Actually, I was floored by her comment.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *You're a goooooood Dad. Srsly.*



*Nah. I can be a real jerk too, sometimes.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *Yup, not good.*



*Nope.
But it worked out,
so not the worst that 
could've happened.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> You, sir, have the patience of a saint. I would have killed my kid and been writing from prison.





*I'd write you!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Yes, part of me was. The other part was hoping you dropped your glasses cuz that's something I'd do.



*That's something I've been
lucky enough to never do.

<knock on wood>*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Please, Lord, let me have your strength when my kids hit 16.




*Good luck!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> They can be bought off... Don't ask me how I know...





*Mum's the word!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *I recognized them ALL, thankyouverymuch! Cary Grant is dreamy, and Mae West can wear a pair of shoes!*



*I kept staring at her shoes!!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> The pipes are for fuel and water. The more you know...



*No Coke or Pepsi pipes?



Disappointing.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> WAS it a hatch - up and down - or a door - on the same plane? Hatches usually go up and down with a ladder to get you up or down it. The more you know...



*Ah!
How about "water tight door" then. *



Canadian Harmony said:


> *Very carefully. I know, I'm so helpful! All those years sailing for the Navy really made me smrt.*












Canadian Harmony said:


> That is VERY cool!



*I can't wait to see the next one*!



Canadian Harmony said:


> LOVE THIS!




*Wish I could take credit for it. *



Canadian Harmony said:


> *Weeell, I find that they're just shells of their former selves, and are very s(h)elfish. Plus, I've seen Moana.*



*It's not that so much as when 
the world is you oyster,
you tend to clam up a bit.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> *Did you know this happened over by my neck o' the woods? And people say that living by the ocean isn't dangerous. Pfft.*



*I did know that.
Well... define "neck o' the woods".
You're in Richmond?

I did know you were close, though. *



Canadian Harmony said:


> *Hey! Stinger Death Blobs!*



 



Canadian Harmony said:


> I'm rootin' for ya!



*Thanks!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> 1. Okay. Last try.
> Do I manage to get
> to an _open_ Harley Store?
> a. Yes
> 
> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room.
> 
> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> b. Santa Monica pier
> 
> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> b. Two hours
> 
> 5. What time is our flight out
> the next day?
> *b. 9:30*
> 
> 6. We have a connection.
> Where is it?
> b. Calgary
> 
> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> *c. 3-4 hours*
> 
> *8. What time do we get home?*
> c. 12:30am



*All noted!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> YES! PM on the way



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

rndmr2 said:


> Nice update, sounded like a great day!



*Other than a few bumps
here and there, it was!*



rndmr2 said:


> Sorry you missed the original tour but it does look like you saw a lot of the ship.



*I don't know if we'd see
much more of it.

And.... by then we were 
pretty much done, anyways.*



rndmr2 said:


> I, for one, was glad you didn't fall overboard



* Thanks!*



rndmr2 said:


> Such a sweet story!



*It was, wasn't it? 
I'm glad I spotted them
and realized what was
just about to happen.*



rndmr2 said:


> So cool to see this! I recognized all the people.



*I was really excited
to see Walt in there. *



rndmr2 said:


> I have slept in the upper bunk on cruise ships before, (I was never a fan of having to climb the ladder) but I would be afraid of one on chains like that.



*And... where's the ladder????*



rndmr2 said:


> I saw that back when it happened, crazy!



*I know, right?
I never would've thought
that would happen.*



rndmr2 said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. Okay. Last try.
> Do I manage to get
> to an _open_ Harley Store?
> a. Yes
> b. No
> c. Just give up for God's sake!
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.
> -------------------------as much as I would like to say yes, I'll have to go with C
> 
> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room.
> b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
> c. That she no longer gets car sick.
> d. That Santa really is real.
> -----------------------------------------------------------A because I have heard of the cats living in DL and maybe one migrated
> 
> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> a. Hollywood sign
> b. Santa Monica pier-----------------------------------B
> c. La Brea Tar Pits
> d. Hollywood Bowl
> 
> 
> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> b. Two hours-----------------------------------B
> c. Three hours
> d. We never get there.
> 
> 5. What time is our flight out
> the next day?
> a. 8:30
> b. 9:30
> c. 10:30
> d. 11:30-----------------------------------------D
> 
> 6. We have a connection.
> Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> b. Calgary------------------------------------B
> c. Edmonton
> d. Minneapolis
> 
> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> a. 1-2 hours
> b. 2-3 hours-------------------------------------- B
> c. 3-4 hours
> d. 4-5 hours
> 
> *8. What time do we get home?*
> a. 10:30pm
> b. 11:30pm
> c. 12:30am-----------------------------------C
> d. 1:30am



*All noted!*



rndmr2 said:


> PM your guess.----------------------------sending



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Funny! He is in Oregon working. His Oregon team is the Portland Trail Blazers



*Wait... what does Jim do?
I don't think you've ever mentioned it.
At least I don't recall.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> We just had a horrible cold snap about 5 days of 20's and wind. Most are not equipped for that here. Back up to 60s this weekend!



*Toasty!

20's isn't bad... but not with a wind.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> The scenery is lit up really cool.







MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks, as you can see, I've been away again.



*I do see!
And that's okay! *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Had a great time with the parents, and then Jim was here over New Years so it we extended our Christmas with the kiddos here. Very nice, hard to be back at work again.



*Awww... yeah.
The going back to work part sucks.
But it sounds like you had a really
nice time over the holidays.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Happy New Year!



*Same to you and yours, Tammie!*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *Ah!
> How about "water tight door" then. *


PERFECT!!




> *I did know that.
> Well... define "neck o' the woods". You're in Richmond?
> 
> I did know you were close, though. *


* 

I’m on the island, but Richmond is close enough for people who don’t know BC geography well. *


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> PERFECT!!



*Phew!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> I’m on the island, but Richmond is close enough for people who don’t know BC geography well.



*Was there last summer. 
The island I mean.
Got lost, a bit, too. 

Didn't see you, though.
You must've zigged when I zagged.


*


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> I'd been thwarted a few times
> on this trip already.
> But today I was going to prevail!



Uh huh. Sure ya were. 




pkondz said:


> Dejected and rejected



Prevail... get rejected.... prevail... get rejected.... prevail....

No. Get rejected. 



pkondz said:


> *There are in fact,
> decent people in the world.*



Yes, there are. I've even met a few. 



pkondz said:


> In 1933, during the Great Depression,
> both Cunard and White Star (Titanic)
> were struggling.
> The British government agreed to
> loan Cunard money to complete
> the Queen Mary provided it merge
> with White Star.



That's actually really interesting stuff. 



pkondz said:


> and paid the non-refundable fee in full.



Whenever I see those words, a certain feeling of dread enters my heart. 



pkondz said:


> I started to tell her that I had let her pick the time,
> (12:15pm) and the tour, but shut my mouth.



You are a FAR, FAR better human than me. 



pkondz said:


> I turned to Kay.
> "What do you want?"
> "I dunno."
> "Well, it's your birthday trip. You can pick."
> "No, you pick."
> "Well, would you rather go on the earlier
> tour or the later tour?"
> "I dunno."
> "Well, pick one."
> "No. You pick."
> "Do you want the Haunted tour?"
> "Doesn't matter."
> "How about the Historical tour?"
> "Doesn't matter!"
> "Well, the Historical tour
> is the one you originally picked.
> So do you want to do that one?"
> "I don't care. Sure."



It is precisely then that I would turn on my heels, walk away, hope she followed, and go back to the hotel. Drop her off, and make tracks for the nearest Disney park- without her. That's not ok. 



pkondz said:


> Admit it.
> You were hoping I really _had_
> fallen in the water, weren't you.
> Bonus points if you say
> whether you were or not.



No. Not really. 



pkondz said:


> As we were poking around,
> the Haunted tour happened
> to arrive.
> We listened in for a bit.
> Kay said. *"I wanted to do the Haunted tour.*
> But you wouldn't let me!"



See ^



pkondz said:


> For bonus points,
> how many do you recognize?
> (Without Googling.)
> Or, if the list is shorter,
> how many did you _not_ recognize?



All but Heston. 



pkondz said:


>



That's a cool tie-in!



pkondz said:


> Question.
> How does one get _up_ there???


 
The same way the folks in the picture below it do- a ladder. (See the clips for the ladder there?)



pkondz said:


> I never trust crustaceans.
> *For bonus points,*
> tell me why _you_ don't.
> (Or if you do.)



Anything with that many legs cannot be trusted. Ever. 



pkondz said:


> I asked but was told that dolphin
> conservation wasn't the aquarium's porpoise.



har. 



pkondz said:


>



Nice!!! 



pkondz said:


>



Bam!!! 



pkondz said:


> Looks like Fran, Alison and Liesa
> are heading out to Trader Sam's tonight.







pkondz said:


> They reluctantly acquiesce to my constant
> barrage of begging them to let me join them.
> 
> 
> Yuss!!!



Umm, pretty sure *I* asked you. 



pkondz said:


> Or is that "was prompted by Alison to pass it over"?



I'm quite certain Alison said, "I'll drink it!"



pkondz said:


> And, nope! No photos.



There are plenty of dorkish photos of us on my thread. 



pkondz said:


> 1. Okay. Last try.
> Do I manage to get
> to an _open_ Harley Store?
> a. Yes
> b. No
> c. Just give up for God's sake!
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.
> 
> b
> 
> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room.
> b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
> c. That she no longer gets car sick.
> d. That Santa really is real.
> 
> a
> 
> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> a. Hollywood sign
> b. Santa Monica pier
> c. La Brea Tar Pits
> d. Hollywood Bowl
> 
> a
> 
> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> b. Two hours
> c. Three hours
> d. We never get there.
> 
> d
> 
> 5. What time is our flight out
> the next day?
> a. 8:30
> b. 9:30
> c. 10:30
> d. 11:30
> 
> d
> 
> 6. We have a connection.
> Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> b. Calgary
> c. Edmonton
> d. Minneapolis
> 
> d
> 
> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> a. 1-2 hours
> b. 2-3 hours
> c. 3-4 hours
> d. 4-5 hours
> 
> b
> 
> *8. What time do we get home?*
> a. 10:30pm
> b. 11:30pm
> c. 12:30am
> d. 1:30am
> 
> d
> 
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> All of them?
> (Hint: Less than 5)



PM coming.


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Uh huh. Sure ya were.



*Well... apparently.... not.*



Steppesister said:


> Prevail... get rejected.... prevail... get rejected.... prevail....
> 
> No. Get rejected.







Steppesister said:


> Yes, there are. I've even met a few.



*I find that most people are, actually. *



Steppesister said:


> That's actually really interesting stuff.



*I had no idea the founder was Canadian.
Or that the two lines were separate at first.*



Steppesister said:


> Whenever I see those words, a certain feeling of dread enters my heart.





*You can't hide that kind of foreshadowing.*



Steppesister said:


> You are a FAR, FAR better human than me.



*Nope.
Doubt that.

A lot.*



Steppesister said:


> It is precisely then that I would turn on my heels, walk away, hope she followed, and go back to the hotel. Drop her off, and make tracks for the nearest Disney park- without her. That's not ok.



*I can put up with a lot.
I have put up with a lot.*



Steppesister said:


> No. Not really.







Steppesister said:


> All but Heston.



*You didn't recognize him from the photo, you mean?
You do know of him, though, right?*



Steppesister said:


> That's a cool tie-in!




*I was really excited to see his photo
and to read that placard.*



Steppesister said:


> The same way the folks in the picture below it do- a ladder. (See the clips for the ladder there?)



*But.... where is it?????*



Steppesister said:


> Anything with that many legs cannot be trusted. Ever.







Steppesister said:


> har.



*I got a million of 'em.

All worse than that one.*



Steppesister said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Bam!!!



*Thanks! *



Steppesister said:


> Umm, pretty sure *I* asked you.



*Could be!
You're regretting that now,
aren't you!*



Steppesister said:


> I'm quite certain Alison said, "I'll drink it!"



 *I won't argue with you there!*



Steppesister said:


> There are plenty of dorkish photos of us on my thread.







Steppesister said:


> 1. Okay. Last try.
> Do I manage to get
> to an _open_ Harley Store?
> a. Yes
> b. No
> c. Just give up for God's sake!
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.
> 
> b
> 
> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room.
> b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
> c. That she no longer gets car sick.
> d. That Santa really is real.
> 
> a
> 
> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> a. Hollywood sign
> b. Santa Monica pier
> c. La Brea Tar Pits
> d. Hollywood Bowl
> 
> a
> 
> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> b. Two hours
> c. Three hours
> d. We never get there.
> 
> d
> 
> 5. What time is our flight out
> the next day?
> a. 8:30
> b. 9:30
> c. 10:30
> d. 11:30
> 
> d
> 
> 6. We have a connection.
> Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> b. Calgary
> c. Edmonton
> d. Minneapolis
> 
> d
> 
> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> a. 1-2 hours
> b. 2-3 hours
> c. 3-4 hours
> d. 4-5 hours
> 
> b
> 
> *8. What time do we get home?*
> a. 10:30pm
> b. 11:30pm
> c. 12:30am
> d. 1:30am
> 
> d



*All noted!*



Steppesister said:


> PM coming.



*Got it!*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Did you know there's a Harley Davidson
> just a five minute drive
> from where we were staying?



I did not know that!



pkondz said:


> *The drive over to Garden Walk,
> an outdoor mall, was quick and painless.*



You drove from the Annabella to the Garden Walk?      You can call yourself an official honorary Southern Californian!    



pkondz said:


> *I arrived at the Harley store and........*
> 
> *Of course.
> It didn't open until 11:00.
> And we'd have to be gone
> before that.*



Of course.



pkondz said:


> There were two tours that I thought
> might interest Kay.
> A Glory Days Historical Tour
> or a Haunted Encounters tour.
> I let her chose, and she picked
> the historical tour.



I've done both of them.  The Haunted one was a little bit cheesy towards the end when they tried to make you think the boiler room was going to blow and we were all going to die, but both were interesting.



pkondz said:


> I booked the tour for March 31st
> and paid the non-refundable fee in full.



If you have told me your plans, I could have told you that you can buy tickets same day.   I would have even given you a coupon from my Entertainment Book!



pkondz said:


> Perhaps the early mornings or
> maybe the long days had taken their toll.
> Kay snapped back.
> "I can't go faster. You're ruining this trip!"



O.  M.   G.    

That one has got a mouth on her!



pkondz said:


> I turned to Kay.
> "What do you want?"
> "I dunno."
> "Well, it's your birthday trip. You can pick."
> "No, you pick."
> "Well, would you rather go on the earlier
> tour or the later tour?"
> "I dunno."
> "Well, pick one."
> "No. You pick."
> "Do you want the Haunted tour?"
> "Doesn't matter."
> "How about the Historical tour?"
> "Doesn't matter!"
> "Well, the Historical tour
> is the one you originally picked.
> So do you want to do that one?"
> "I don't care. Sure."



Smack her!



pkondz said:


> There was an area that was obviously
> off limits to guests.
> I went in anyways.
> If they _really_ wanted to keep us out,
> they would've posted a "Keep Out" sign
> or locked the doors, right?
> 
> Glad we went in, it was the nicest part
> of the ship.
> (although we were shooed out
> fairly quickly.)



The bar was off limits to guests?     I thought they made some good money in there!



pkondz said:


> I leaned out and spotted
> another tourist attraction.
> A Russian diesel-electric submarine.
> It was commissioned in 1971
> and ran until 1994.
> It was sold to Australian businessmen
> who displayed it until 1998 and then
> moved it to Long Beach.



I have not toured that one.



pkondz said:


> I'm not sure if this dining room
> was laid out for formal events
> or was part of the on-board restaurant.



I don't think it was part of either restaurant.  Sir Winston's is upstairs and is much more elegant than that. It could have been overflow dining for Chelsea, that's on the main level where you showed the tour area.  On Sundays they offer a sumptuous brunch in the Grand Salon.  I haven't been in years, and Holy Crap I just checked out the pricing and it's $59.95 per person now!  When we would go it was like $25-30pp and we used a BOGO!



pkondz said:


> Our view of Long Beach from an upper deck:



Isn't it a nice looking city?  



pkondz said:


> We listened in for a bit.
> Kay said. *"I wanted to do the Haunted tour.*
> But you wouldn't let me!"



For the love of......



pkondz said:


> I silently counted to ten.
> Then I did it again in French.
> Then German.
> Then Japanese.
> 
> 
> I don't speak Japanese.
> But I tried to anyways.



Ichi 
Ni
San
Shi
Go
Roku
Shichi
Hachi
Kyuu
Juu

Learned that in 4th grade when we had Japanese exchange students staying with us.  I can say about three more phrases and that ends my conversational Japanese.



pkondz said:


> For bonus points,
> how many do you recognize?



Well without reading the captions I found Alfred Hitchcock and Lou Costello's faces familiar, but when I tried to identify who there were, I got the names wrong.  I'm not a big celebrity type of person and once I read the captions I could see who they were, but I don't usually recognize any stars except for chefs.



pkondz said:


> Lots of pipes and stuff.
> That's about as technical
> as I get.



   The answers to that statement might have been discovered on the Historical tour!  



pkondz said:


> I had recognized the fountain,
> shown (blurrily) in the photo below.



That's funny!  I don't even know where that fountain is.  



pkondz said:


> Wanna see photos of the food????
> Yeah... I didn't take any.
> But I can tell you what we had!!
> 
> I mean, I could... if I'd taken notes.
> That ship has sailed.



I seem to remember you mentioning something about lackluster Clam Chowder.....



pkondz said:


> After lunch, we explored the
> various areas of the aquarium.
> 
> Some sample shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey! Bub! C'mere! Wanna buy a used shell?"



True story....The Aquarium of the Pacific opened around the same time that I moved to Long Beach.  That was about the same time Fran came down with Rheumatoid Arthritis, so it took me a while to finally get to the place. I ended up going with one of my friends from College (that I don't see much any more).  And it was in front of the tank with these critters that we both said, "Hey!  You would look good on my plate with a side of drawn butter!"  The mother's chaperoning a school group, gave us the worse stink eye and the kids were mortified.   

We came back home to see Fran and explained how hungry for seafood that we were.  It turns out a new restaurant had just opened in Long Beach and she suggested that we try out the Crab Pot!   



pkondz said:


> Not sure if you've seen the following.
> (*Warning* The following is a little bit graphic
> and did actually happen. Be assured, however
> that everyone was fine in the end.)



Yup that was all over the news a while back.



pkondz said:


> I asked but was told that dolphin
> conservation wasn't the aquarium's porpoise.
> 
> We wandered amongst the exhibits and
> just happened to come across a show
> that was just starting.
> It was about some sort of aquatic mammal.
> I didn't know if Kay wanted to watch,
> but she said that she felt like we otter,
> so we did.







pkondz said:


> We popped into one final gallery
> and looked at different types
> of jellyfish floating serenely.



Those are pretty cool.  That exhibit was new when I went there.



pkondz said:


> Kay was pretty much done.
> I was okay, but quite willing
> to let her chill for an evening.
> 
> Besides, the poor child had
> been away from the internet
> for sooooo long!!!
> 
> Tragic.



Heaven Forbid.



pkondz said:


> Looks like Fran, Alison and Liesa
> are heading out to Trader Sam's tonight.



  We told you that you were welcome to come with.



pkondz said:


> They reluctantly acquiesce to my constant
> barrage of begging them to let me join them.



Liesa was PMing you when Fran and I got there.



pkondz said:


> I don't remember exactly what
> I ordered.



A Margarita.



pkondz said:


> When it arrived, I took one sip
> and promptly passed it over to Alison.



Well not too promptly because you can see it in front of you as we are stoking the flames of Liesa's drink.









pkondz said:


> Alison was much happier too.
> She got an extra drink out of the deal.







pkondz said:


> Steppesister - 875
> MeghanEmily - 845
> Captain_Oblivious - 840
> franandaj - 785



Ugh, I'm slipping.



pkondz said:


> 1. Okay. Last try.
> Do I manage to get
> to an _open_ Harley Store?
> a. Yes
> b. No
> c. Just give up for God's sake!
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.



Yes. At least I hope so.



pkondz said:


> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room.
> b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
> c. That she no longer gets car sick.
> d. That Santa really is real.



That she no longer gets car sick.



pkondz said:


> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> a. Hollywood sign
> b. Santa Monica pier
> c. La Brea Tar Pits
> d. Hollywood Bowl



Since A and D are not really that great of options, I'm going to say La Brea Tar Pits because you told me before the trip you wanted to go to the Santa Monica Pier.



pkondz said:


> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> b. Two hours
> c. Three hours
> d. We never get there.



Three hours



pkondz said:


> 5. What time is our flight out
> the next day?
> a. 8:30
> b. 9:30
> c. 10:30
> d. 11:30



11:30AM



pkondz said:


> 6. We have a connection.
> Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> b. Calgary
> c. Edmonton
> d. Minneapolis



Vancouver



pkondz said:


> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> a. 1-2 hours
> b. 2-3 hours
> c. 3-4 hours
> d. 4-5 hours



2-3 hours



pkondz said:


> *8. What time do we get home?*
> a. 10:30pm
> b. 11:30pm
> c. 12:30am
> d. 1:30am



10:30PM


----------



## Canadian Harmony

pkondz said:


> *Was there last summer.
> The island I mean.
> Got lost, a bit, too.
> 
> Didn't see you, though.
> You must've zigged when I zagged.
> 
> 
> *


 We do a lot of camping, but lemme know next time you're here and we can get together for drinks. There are a lot of wineries up in my area... just sayin'.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> On the DISdads board,
> there's a running gag about
> penguins and Canadians.



formal chicken army, now is it?



pkondz said:


> When I thanked the sender,
> I was told:
> "Penguin? I thought it was another Marvin!"


 well, at least it works anyway!



pkondz said:


> Admit it.
> You were hoping I really _had_
> fallen in the water, weren't you.
> Bonus points if you say
> whether you were or not.


Not really. Then there's water on my keyboard, I have to mop it up, too much hassle...



pkondz said:


> Kay said. *"I wanted to do the Haunted tour.*
> But you wouldn't let me!"


Teenagers. Let me just say I feel your pain and leave it there.



pkondz said:


> I was particularly pleased
> to spot this distinguished gentleman.


Very cool! 



pkondz said:


> Right then and there,
> I decided that I had to come back,
> to see the race live.
> *And that's just what I'll be doing
> this coming April.*


Sounds great. I must admit I am not a racing fan. But I appreciate that trip must be a highlight for someone who does enjoy it.



pkondz said:


> I never trust crustaceans.
> *For bonus points,*
> tell me why _you_ don't.
> (Or if you do.)


I never trust them. All mussels, no brains.

Ahem...bonus points for the best seafood pun?...to anyone? 


pkondz said:


> We'd been going pretty much
> non-stop for days
> and tonight was a recharge night.
> Just... relax and do... zip.


I can see the need for that. I try to plan a couple half days off during our Disney weeks now. It's just too much. Can't go commando style for long.



pkondz said:


> Besides, the poor child had
> been away from the internet
> for sooooo long!!!
> 
> Tragic.


It borders on child abuse these days.



pkondz said:


> Trader Sam's has an extensive menu.
> Lots of different specialty drinks.
> 
> And they _all_ have rum.
> Which pkondz does not drink.


A definitive reason why I need to go to traders Sam's someday. I do drink rum, almost exclusively. And rum cocktails are a favourite of mine.



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. Okay. Last try.
> Do I manage to get
> to an _open_ Harley Store?
> a. Yes
> b. No
> c. Just give up for God's sake!
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.
> 
> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room.
> b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
> c. That she no longer gets car sick.
> d. That Santa really is real.
> 
> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> a. Hollywood sign
> b. Santa Monica pier
> c. La Brea Tar Pits
> d. Hollywood Bowl
> 
> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> b. Two hours
> c. Three hours
> d. We never get there.
> 
> 5. What time is our flight out
> the next day?
> a. 8:30
> b. 9:30
> c. 10:30
> d. 11:30
> 
> 6. We have a connection.
> Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> b. Calgary
> c. Edmonton
> d. Minneapolis
> 
> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> a. 1-2 hours
> b. 2-3 hours
> c. 3-4 hours
> d. 4-5 hours
> 
> *8. What time do we get home?*
> a. 10:30pm
> b. 11:30pm
> c. 12:30am
> d. 1:30am


1. a
2. a
3. b
4. d
5. b
6. a
7. c
8. c


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I did not know that!



*Really!
Well... it's not a dealership.
Just a store.

Still.... counts.*



franandaj said:


> You drove from the Annabella to the Garden Walk?  You can call yourself an official honorary Southern Californian!




*I would have walked,
but I was pressed for time.
It was zoom over there.
(Then find the flippin' place.)
Run in, grab a chip and a shirt.
Run out. 
Zoom back to the hotel.

Round trip was maybe 15 minutes?*



franandaj said:


> I've done both of them. The Haunted one was a little bit cheesy towards the end when they tried to make you think the boiler room was going to blow and we were all going to die, but both were interesting.



*That's just stupid.
You don't need silly theatrics
to make a tour interesting.

I would've been annoyed.*



franandaj said:


> If you have told me your plans, I could have told you that you can buy tickets same day. I would have even given you a coupon from my Entertainment Book!



*Now you tell me!*





franandaj said:


> O. M. G.
> 
> That one has got a mouth on her!





*She is a good kid...
But there are times.................*



franandaj said:


> Smack her!





*Well... actually... 
there was this one time...*



franandaj said:


> The bar was off limits to guests?  I thought they made some good money in there!



*It was just too early, I think. 
Not open yet.
Looked like they were getting ready.*



franandaj said:


> I have not toured that one.



*That makes two of us.*



franandaj said:


> I don't think it was part of either restaurant. Sir Winston's is upstairs and is much more elegant than that. It could have been overflow dining for Chelsea, that's on the main level where you showed the tour area. On Sundays they offer a sumptuous brunch in the Grand Salon. I haven't been in years, and Holy Crap I just checked out the pricing and it's $59.95 per person now! When we would go it was like $25-30pp and we used a BOGO!



*For $60/person, it better 
be spectacular!*



franandaj said:


> Isn't it a nice looking city?







franandaj said:


> For the love of......



*yup.*



franandaj said:


> Ichi
> Ni
> San
> Shi
> Go
> Roku
> Shichi
> Hachi
> Kyuu
> Juu
> 
> Learned that in 4th grade when we had Japanese exchange students staying with us. I can say about three more phrases and that ends my conversational Japanese.



*I learned it when I took Karate lessons
for a couple of months...
oh about 30 years ago.

Pro tip. Don't take lessons
from a young barely adult male.

The testosterone is way too high.
and the self control is way too low.

Bruised lungs are not fun.

But I only remembered it up to six.*



franandaj said:


> Well without reading the captions I found Alfred Hitchcock and Lou Costello's faces familiar, but when I tried to identify who there were, I got the names wrong. I'm not a big celebrity type of person and once I read the captions I could see who they were, but I don't usually recognize any stars except for chefs.



*Interesting that it was those two.
And surely you recognized Disney.*



franandaj said:


> The answers to that statement might have been discovered on the Historical tour!







franandaj said:


> That's funny! I don't even know where that fountain is.



*I see it every year on TV...
And now I know exactly where it is.*



franandaj said:


> I seem to remember you mentioning something about lackluster Clam Chowder.....



*How do you remember that?!?!?

And yes! That's what I had!*



franandaj said:


> True story....The Aquarium of the Pacific opened around the same time that I moved to Long Beach. That was about the same time Fran came down with Rheumatoid Arthritis, so it took me a while to finally get to the place. I ended up going with one of my friends from College (that I don't see much any more). And it was in front of the tank with these critters that we both said, "Hey! You would look good on my plate with a side of drawn butter!" The mother's chaperoning a school group, gave us the worse stink eye and the kids were mortified.





*Perfect!*



franandaj said:


> We came back home to see Fran and explained how hungry for seafood that we were. It turns out a new restaurant had just opened in Long Beach and she suggested that we try out the Crab Pot!



*You should go again.
Maybe in a few months.*



franandaj said:


> Yup that was all over the news a while back.







franandaj said:


>



*You're welcome!*



franandaj said:


> Those are pretty cool. That exhibit was new when I went there.



*It was new when we went too.
At least neither of us 
had seen it before.*



franandaj said:


> We told you that you were welcome to come with.



*Yup.
Either that or put up with 
whining/pouty texts all night.*



franandaj said:


> Liesa was PMing you when Fran and I got there.



*That's who I was whining/pouting to.*



franandaj said:


> A Margarita.



*Ah! Thanks!*



franandaj said:


> Well not too promptly because you can see it in front of you as we are stoking the flames of Liesa's drink.



*Notice it's still full.*



franandaj said:


> Ugh, I'm slipping.



*Better get 'em all right!*



franandaj said:


> Yes. At least I hope so.
> 
> That she no longer gets car sick.
> 
> Since A and D are not really that great of options, I'm going to say La Brea Tar Pits because you told me before the trip you wanted to go to the Santa Monica Pier.
> 
> Three hours
> 
> 11:30AM
> 
> Vancouver
> 
> 2-3 hours
> 
> 10:30PM



*Noted.

And got your PM!*


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> We do a lot of camping, but lemme know next time you're here and we can get together for drinks. There are a lot of wineries up in my area... just sayin'.


*Okay!
I don't get out that way
very often, but if I do...

I'll give you enough warning
so you can conveniently 
go camping again.*


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> formal chicken army, now is it?



*Make it so!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> well, at least it works anyway!



*It does!
First pack of PEZ is..
well, in me.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Not really. Then there's water on my keyboard, I have to mop it up, too much hassle...



*True.
Good thing I didn't, then.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Teenagers. Let me just say I feel your pain and leave it there.







Terra Nova guy said:


> Very cool!



*I know, right?*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Sounds great. I must admit I am not a racing fan. But I appreciate that trip must be a highlight for someone who does enjoy it.



*That's okay.
I totally get that not everyone is.
But for me... yeah, it's gonna be great!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> I never trust them. All mussels, no brains.



*Nice one. *



Terra Nova guy said:


> Ahem...bonus points for the best seafood pun?...to anyone?



*Nice try. 


And... no.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> I can see the need for that. I try to plan a couple half days off during our Disney weeks now. It's just too much. Can't go commando style for long.



*I typically go for just 4-5 days.
So commando style is kinda a must.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> It borders on child abuse these days.







Terra Nova guy said:


> A definitive reason why I need to go to traders Sam's someday. I do drink rum, almost exclusively. And rum cocktails are a favourite of mine.



*Then you'd love it.
Strongly recommend.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> 1. a
> 2. a
> 3. b
> 4. d
> 5. b
> 6. a
> 7. c
> 8. c



*All noted!

Got your PM, too.*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> *Of course.
> It didn't open until 11:00.
> And we'd have to be gone
> before that.*



NOOOOOOOO!!



pkondz said:


> She looked at it for a moment and said.
> "When did you buy these tickets?"
> 
> Uh, oh. That can't ever be a good
> question *can it?*
> 
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure.
> "Maybe a month or two earlier?"
> 
> She informed me that there _was_ no tour
> at that time.



NOOOOOOO!!!!



pkondz said:


> Admit it.
> You were hoping I really _had_
> fallen in the water, weren't you.
> Bonus points if you say
> whether you were or not.



Well, I mean it obviously wouldn't have been a fatal fall or anything...since you're still here to write this report...so I mean it would have made for a good story... 

No, I'm glad you stayed safe and dry. I guess.



pkondz said:


> And the fuel tanks are filled
> with mud to stabilize the ship.



Really?? That's cool!



pkondz said:


> For bonus points,
> how many do you recognize?
> (Without Googling.)
> Or, if the list is shorter,
> how many did you _not_ recognize?



Marvin! 

And also Walt. Obviously.

And even a couple of others. So I'm fairly impressed with myself.



pkondz said:


> Right then and there,
> I decided that I had to come back,
> to see the race live.
> *And that's just what I'll be doing
> this coming April.*
> I've seen Indy races in Toronto,
> Edmonton and the big one,
> the Indianapolis 500 (twice!)



Awesome!! That's exciting!



pkondz said:


>



I think I would like to have this shirt maybe I think. I love them all. Particularly fond of Death Floof.



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. Okay. Last try.
> Do I manage to get
> to an _open_ Harley Store?
> a. Yes
> b. No
> c. Just give up for God's sake!
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.
> 
> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room.
> b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
> c. That she no longer gets car sick.
> d. That Santa really is real.
> 
> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> a. Hollywood sign
> b. Santa Monica pier
> c. La Brea Tar Pits
> d. Hollywood Bowl
> 
> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> b. Two hours
> c. Three hours
> d. We never get there.
> 
> 5. What time is our flight out
> the next day?
> a. 8:30
> b. 9:30
> c. 10:30
> d. 11:30
> 
> 6. We have a connection.
> Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> b. Calgary
> c. Edmonton
> d. Minneapolis
> 
> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> a. 1-2 hours
> b. 2-3 hours
> c. 3-4 hours
> d. 4-5 hours
> 
> *8. What time do we get home?*
> a. 10:30pm
> b. 11:30pm
> c. 12:30am
> d. 1:30am



1. B (and a little bit of C also)
2. C
3. B
4. B
5. C
6. B
7. B
8. D


----------



## MeghanEmily

Ooh, and I forgot to quote this one:



pkondz said:


> I never trust crustaceans.
> *For bonus points,*
> tell me why _you_ don't.
> (Or if you do.)



I dunno, that crab had a pretty trustworthy face. I'm fairly trusting of crustaceans. It's myriapoda that I can't seem to trust.


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> On one deck, I leaned out
> and fell to the waters far below.
> 
> No... wait.
> 
> I leaned out and spotted
> another tourist attraction.
> A Russian diesel-electric submarine.
> It was commissioned in 1971
> and ran until 1994.
> It was sold to Australian businessmen
> who displayed it until 1998 and then
> moved it to Long Beach.
> 
> 
> Admit it.
> You were hoping I really _had_
> fallen in the water, weren't you.
> Bonus points if you say
> whether you were or not.


No we would have really missed you here.



pkondz said:


> I took this next shot as an
> homage to my late MIL.
> She used to be a switchboard
> operator at a local hospital.
> We took a similar picture at the Fort Edmonton Park Museum as my sister and I both work/worked for the Telephone company in Toronto.





pkondz said:


> For bonus points,
> how many do you recognize?
> (Without Googling.)
> Or, if the list is shorter,
> how many did you _not_ recognize?


I recognized most of them but missed a few until I read their names and went oh is that what they looked like in their younger days.
I really thought the one of Lou Costello was Jim Nabors.




pkondz said:


> Question.
> How does one get _up_ there???


I think they hide the ladder so either nobody trips over it or somebody doesn't move it around.



pkondz said:


> The Long Beach Grand Prix is the longest running
> major street race held in North America.
> It's first race was in 1975.
> And I've probably been watching since the '80s.


I too have been watching the race for many years.



pkondz said:


> I've seen Indy races in Toronto,
> Edmonton and the big one,
> the Indianapolis 500 (twice!)


I have only made it to Toronto and Indy 500 but I did get to see the track location in Brisbane Australia. Didn't attend the race but did buy the souvenirs.
We even saw the Champ Car race circuit in Las Vegas but again didn't go to the race and it was cancelled after the one and only race held there.
*Fremont Street*
In July 2006, the Las Vegas City Council approved a 2.44-mile (3.93 km), 14-turn, counterclockwise street circuit in Downtown Las Vegas area near the Fremont Street Experience. Champ Car held their first event on Easter Sunday, April 8, 2007. The race was titled the *Vegas Grand Prix*. The course was generally liked by competitors and fans. With the dissolution of the Champ Car World Series in 2008, the event was cancelled after only one running.



pkondz said:


> "Hey! Bub! C'mere! Wanna buy a used shell?"
> 
> I never trust crustaceans.
> *For bonus points,*
> tell me why _you_ don't.
> (Or if you do.)


Don't trust them because they never come out of their shells.



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. Okay. Last try. Do I manage to get to an _open_ Harley Store?
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.
> I want to say yes you finally do but I am going to try for the other and maybe there is a store at the airport.
> 
> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room because when I stayed at the Annabella we had cats outside the rooms.
> 
> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> b. Santa Monica pier
> 
> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> 
> 5. What time is our flight out the next day?
> d. 11:30
> 
> 6. We have a connection.Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> 
> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> c. 3-4 hours
> 
> *8. What time do we get home?*
> d. 1:30am
> 
> Bonus: Did you see it?
> All of them?
> (Hint: Less than 5)
> 
> 
> PM your guess.  I will send it later.
> Posting will result in deductions.


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> *Really?
> Wait... she did a return concert.
> Is that the one you meant?
> Or the one with the bombing?*


It was the concert shown on TV after the bombing.  They showed the entire 3 hour concert on CTV.


----------



## franandaj

I think I missed an opportunity for bonus points so I hope you will grant me back in. I really don't care if you fell off or not since I know you didn't.  You lived to have drinks with us that day so just count me in for these bonus points. Please?


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!



*Yes.

Sigh...*



MeghanEmily said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!



*Batting 1,000 today.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Well, I mean it obviously wouldn't have been a fatal fall or anything...since you're still here to write this report...so I mean it would have made for a good story...




*It would have!*



MeghanEmily said:


> No, I'm glad you stayed safe and dry. I guess.



* Thanks!*



MeghanEmily said:


> Really?? That's cool!





*That ship ain't goin' nowhere.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Marvin!
> 
> And also Walt. Obviously.
> 
> And even a couple of others. So I'm fairly impressed with myself.







MeghanEmily said:


> Awesome!! That's exciting!



*Can't wait!*



MeghanEmily said:


> I think I would like to have this shirt maybe I think. I love them all. Particularly fond of Death Floof.


*
Ah, yes...
Living in Churchill gives you
a whole other perspective on them.*



MeghanEmily said:


> 1. B (and a little bit of C also)
> 2. C
> 3. B
> 4. B
> 5. C
> 6. B
> 7. B
> 8. D



*Noted!

Got your PM, too!*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Ooh, and I forgot to quote this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, that crab had a pretty trustworthy face. I'm fairly trusting of crustaceans. It's myriapoda that I can't seem to trust.



*Me too.

Just... icky.*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> No we would have really missed you here.



*Awww... thanks! *



juniorbugman said:


> I recognized most of them but missed a few until I read their names and went oh is that what they looked like in their younger days.


*
I recognized almost all of those.*



juniorbugman said:


> I really thought the one of Lou Costello was Jim Nabors.



*Really! 
I can see the resemblance.*



juniorbugman said:


> I think they hide the ladder so either nobody trips over it or somebody doesn't move it around.


*
It was behind glass, though.
But I'll accept "They put it away
so the occupants don't trip over it."*



juniorbugman said:


> I too have been watching the race for many years.



*Yay!*



juniorbugman said:


> I have only made it to Toronto and Indy 500 but I did get to see the track location in Brisbane Australia. Didn't attend the race but did buy the souvenirs.



*I was so sad when they stopped.
That was a really good track.
Always made for great racing.*



juniorbugman said:


> We even saw the Champ Car race circuit in Las Vegas but again didn't go to the race and it was cancelled after the one and only race held there.



*Oh really! Huh!*



juniorbugman said:


> *Fremont Street*
> In July 2006, the Las Vegas City Council approved a 2.44-mile (3.93 km), 14-turn, counterclockwise street circuit in Downtown Las Vegas area near the Fremont Street Experience. Champ Car held their first event on Easter Sunday, April 8, 2007. The race was titled the *Vegas Grand Prix*. The course was generally liked by competitors and fans. With the dissolution of the Champ Car World Series in 2008, the event was cancelled after only one running.



*Thanks for that.
I did know they didn't go back,
but I didn't realize or forgot
that it was due to the amalgamation.*



juniorbugman said:


> Don't trust them because they never come out of their shells.







juniorbugman said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. Okay. Last try. Do I manage to get to an _open_ Harley Store?
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.
> I want to say yes you finally do but I am going to try for the other and maybe there is a store at the airport.
> 
> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room because when I stayed at the Annabella we had cats outside the rooms.
> 
> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> b. Santa Monica pier
> 
> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> 
> 5. What time is our flight out the next day?
> d. 11:30
> 
> 6. We have a connection.Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> 
> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> c. 3-4 hours
> 
> *8. What time do we get home?*
> d. 1:30am



*All noted!

No PM received yet.*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> It was the concert shown on TV after the bombing.  They showed the entire 3 hour concert on CTV.


*Oh! I didn't know that.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I think I missed an opportunity for bonus points so I hope you will grant me back in. I really don't care if you fell off or not since I know you didn't.  You lived to have drinks with us that day so just count me in for these bonus points. Please?




*Never too late for those bonus points! *


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> Ah, yes...
> Living in Churchill gives you
> a whole other perspective on them.



Oh yes, I hadn't thought about that. Death Floofs are an actual concern in that area!



pkondz said:


> Me too.
> 
> Just... icky.



Mhmm. Too many legs. Shifty.


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> No PM received yet.


Pm sent now


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Really!
> Well... it's not a dealership.
> Just a store.
> 
> Still.... counts.



Actually I've never even been to the Gardenwalk.



pkondz said:


> *I would have walked,
> but I was pressed for time.
> It was zoom over there.
> (Then find the flippin' place.)
> Run in, grab a chip and a shirt.
> Run out.
> Zoom back to the hotel.
> 
> Round trip was maybe 15 minutes?*



But was Kay actually ready when you got back?



pkondz said:


> That's just stupid.
> You don't need silly theatrics
> to make a tour interesting.
> 
> I would've been annoyed.



I believe there were silly theatrics in the beginning too. My friend from down under, her husband and 12 year old son were visiting the ship with me. The husband had to leave with the son because he got freaked out in the first room.



pkondz said:


> *Now you tell me!*



Well you were so secretive about your itinerary....



pkondz said:


> *She is a good kid...
> But there are times.................*



Seems on your father/daughter trips she needs some chill time. She's not quite as go go go as you are.



pkondz said:


> *Well... actually...
> there was this one time...*



Precisely why I never had any kids.



pkondz said:


> *It was just too early, I think.
> Not open yet.
> Looked like they were getting ready.*



The only time I was in there was during the historical tour. I don't think it was open then either.



pkondz said:


> For $60/person,* it better
> be spectacular!*



I certainly remember it being quite nice. There was a huge seafood table with at least 20 choices of seafood and salads. In the middle of the table was a small stage where a harpist would play. Then there were 8-10 other stations offering breakfast items, Mexican, pasta, Asian, desserts, and there was a guy carving a side of beef. Champagne was free flowing. I don't think I could eat $60 worth of food now.



pkondz said:


> *Interesting that it was those two.
> And surely you recognized Disney.*



Yes I did, I forgot to say him, and the other guy too.



pkondz said:


> How do you _remember_ that?!?!?
> 
> And yes! That's what I had!



No idea! I have a memory for random food related items!



pkondz said:


> *You should go again.
> Maybe in a few months.*



OK sounds like a plan!



pkondz said:


> *Yup.
> Either that or put up with
> whining/pouty texts all night.*
> 
> *That's who I was whining/pouting to.*



And here I thought you were talking about Kay! 



pkondz said:


> *Notice it's still full.*



True. I did get a full drink out of your disappointment!



pkondz said:


> *Better get 'em all right!*



You wouldn't give me the clues in advance! Remember? Secretive?


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> You should go again.
> Maybe in a few months.



Yes, yes she should! (And take us!) 



pkondz said:


> *That's who I was whining/pouting to.*



Yes was a veritable cryfest. You should have SEEN the drama.


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Oh yes, I hadn't thought about that. Death Floofs are an actual concern in that area!



*Some places have mosquitoes,
we had polar bears.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Mhmm. Too many legs. Shifty.


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Pm sent now


*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Actually I've never even been to the Gardenwalk.


*
Now you have a reason!*



franandaj said:


> But was Kay actually ready when you got back?




*She was actually pretty good that way
during the trip.*



franandaj said:


> I believe there were silly theatrics in the beginning too. My friend from down under, her husband and 12 year old son were visiting the ship with me. The husband had to leave with the son because he got freaked out in the first room.



*Awww.... poor guy.
But... not for me either.
I'd be bored.
I want to know about the ship,
not stand in the dark
or with the lights flashing.
Gimme a break.*



franandaj said:


> Well you were so secretive about your itinerary....



*Such is the burden 
of having a TR contest.*



franandaj said:


> Seems on your father/daughter trips she needs some chill time. She's not quite as go go go as you are.



*Hmmm... well....
Yes, but...

Ask me in person.*



franandaj said:


> Precisely why I never had any kids.



*Parenthood.
If we knew beforehand...

There'd be no kids.*



franandaj said:


> I certainly remember it being quite nice. There was a huge seafood table with at least 20 choices of seafood and salads. In the middle of the table was a small stage where a harpist would play. Then there were 8-10 other stations offering breakfast items, Mexican, pasta, Asian, desserts, and there was a guy carving a side of beef. Champagne was free flowing. I don't think I could eat $60 worth of food now.



*Wow! That really is nice!

And... no.
I couldn't eat that much either*.



franandaj said:


> No idea! I have a memory for random food related items!







franandaj said:


> And here I thought you were talking about Kay!



*Nope!*



franandaj said:


> True. I did get a full drink out of your disappointment!







franandaj said:


> You wouldn't give me the clues in advance! Remember? Secretive?



*Stupid contest!*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Yes was a veritable cryfest. You should have SEEN the drama.



*Tragic. Epically tragic.*



Steppesister said:


> Yes, yes she should! (And take us!)


----------



## Mrs T 2009

Hadn't hoped you fell in the water.

Recognized all the stars who'd stayed on the ship. I LOVE "old" movies!!

I have no idea how you'de get to that floating bunk!
levitation?    a running jump? hahaha 

1. a. Yes- gotta have faith!

2. c. That she no longer gets car sick.

3. c. La Brea Tar Pits

4. b. Two hours

5. b. 9:30

6. d. Minneapolis

7. b. 2-3 hours

8. c. 12:30am

Bonus: Did you see it?
All of them?
YES! Pm'ing you now.


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> Hadn't hoped you fell in the water.



*Really?
Not even a teensy bit?*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Recognized all the stars who'd stayed on the ship. I LOVE "old" movies!!



*That would do it! *



Mrs T 2009 said:


> I have no idea how you'de get to that floating bunk!
> levitation? a running jump? hahaha



*Teleportation.*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> 1. a. Yes- gotta have faith!
> 
> 2. c. That she no longer gets car sick.
> 
> 3. c. La Brea Tar Pits
> 
> 4. b. Two hours
> 
> 5. b. 9:30
> 
> 6. d. Minneapolis
> 
> 7. b. 2-3 hours
> 
> 8. c. 12:30am



*Noted!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Bonus: Did you see it?
> All of them?
> YES! Pm'ing you now.



*Got it!*


----------



## MAGICFOR2

pkondz said:


> *Wait... what does Jim do?
> I don't think you've ever mentioned it.
> At least I don't recall.*
> He's been in safety here, but his new job is with a gov't contractor  in logostics, something to do with jets and schedules.  He is liking it, but having a hard time settling in, because he misses everyone here. I hope we can settle back in to our former life and he can relax and enjoy being "home"
> 
> 
> *Toasty!
> 
> 20's isn't bad... but not with a wind.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I do see!
> And that's okay! *
> 
> 
> 
> *Awww... yeah.
> The going back to work part sucks.
> But it sounds like you had a really
> nice time over the holidays.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Same to you and yours, Tammie!*



WE enjoyed our tour of  QM when we stayed at Long Beach in our AZ days.  Did the ghost tour, I think. Not very ghost as I remember. Fun to see your pics!  We were able to order drinks in that bar you were kicked out of. Nice interlude .  Did you see dolphins?  We saw some playing in the bay sometime that weekend.


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> He's been in safety here, but his new job is with a gov't contractor in logostics, something to do with jets and schedules. He is liking it, but having a hard time settling in, because he misses everyone here. I hope we can settle back in to our former life and he can relax and enjoy being "home"



*Sounds interesting. A dispatcher perhaps?
Hope he can settle in. *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> WE enjoyed our tour of QM when we stayed at Long Beach in our AZ days. Did the ghost tour, I think. Not very ghost as I remember.



*Hmmm... Sounds like I didn't 
miss very much then.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Fun to see your pics!







MAGICFOR2 said:


> We were able to order drinks in that bar you were kicked out of. Nice interlude .



*It looked like a nice place.
Doubt if they'd let Kay stay
even if it was open.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Did you see dolphins? We saw some playing in the bay sometime that weekend.



*Nope! No dolphins.
Just seals.*


----------



## Tracy161

I did it, I did it, I'm caught up! And, with two updates from you, that translates to approximately 827 pages, right?! - go me! 



pkondz said:


> We sashayed into the park.


I won't have you moving any other way 



pkondz said:


> She sat very quietly and very still
> while the parade brought her
> back in time.
> 
> And_ that,_ my friends
> is what brings us back to Disney
> again, and again.


 Sure does. 



pkondz said:


> No one got this one.
> "No Dancing"?
> Really? No one???






pkondz said:


> Not willing to risk life and limb,
> I had one of the kids open it for me.


Good call. Better to be safe than sorry.



pkondz said:


> A Marvin the Martian poseable figure
> and a penguin Pez dispenser.


What?! How awesome!!!



pkondz said:


> Did you know there's a Harley Davidson
> just a five minute drive
> from where we were staying?


Ugh, so sorry this didn't work out (and on the heels of the corndog debable no less... ). As we were leaving for the airport last Friday I spotted a Harley shop, but alas it was about 4:30am so it was also sadly not open.



pkondz said:


> *Now this stranger, whom I'd just met,
> not only told me which floor to get out on,
> (which just happened to be the floor that
> I'd been on.)
> but also walked me to the parking exit,
> and then to the escalator,
> with directions that the store
> was "just to the left"
> at the bottom of the escalator.*


Nice people! They do exist beyond the Dis 



pkondz said:


> We continued to wander the ship,
> climbing and descending decks
> as the whim took us.


Ahh, the whim. Usually it's the wind that takes me.



pkondz said:


> I pointed out a middle-age couple.
> They were talking intently.
> Suddenly, the man dropped
> to one knee and held up
> something small in his hand.


Woohoo - there's hope for me yet!  



pkondz said:


> Right then and there,
> I decided that I had to come back,
> to see the race live.
> *And that's just what I'll be doing
> this coming April.*


Yay!!!



pkondz said:


> Besides, the poor child had
> been away from the internet
> for sooooo long!!!
> 
> Tragic.


Tragic, indeed. I hope she had as nice of a night _in _as you had _out_.


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> I did it, I did it, I'm caught up! And, with two updates from you, that translates to approximately 827 pages, right?! - go me!




*Not anymore. 
This TR is dying a slow death, I think.
Posts have fallen way off.*



Tracy161 said:


> I won't have you moving any other way



*Some saunter,
Some stroll.

I sashay.
It's just what I do.*



Tracy161 said:


> Sure does.







Tracy161 said:


> Good call. Better to be safe than sorry.



*Kids are expendable, right?*



Tracy161 said:


> What?! How awesome!!!



*I know! That was great! *



Tracy161 said:


> Ugh, so sorry this didn't work out (and on the heels of the corndog debable no less... ).



*I must admit, that while there were
the few wrenches thrown in the trip,
overall it was an amazingly wonderful time.*



Tracy161 said:


> As we were leaving for the airport last Friday I spotted a Harley shop, but alas it was about 4:30am so it was also sadly not open.



*No!!!!!!*



Tracy161 said:


> Nice people! They do exist beyond the Dis



*Heh.
I should have asked him
if he was on here.*



Tracy161 said:


> Ahh, the whim. Usually it's the wind that takes me.



*Well, sure. 
You're tiny.
The wind doesn't move 
a big galoot like me.*



Tracy161 said:


> Woohoo - there's hope for me yet!



*
What do you mean "hope for you"??

Don't you mean "hope for single men"?*



Tracy161 said:


> Tragic, indeed. I hope she had as nice of a night _in _as you had _out_.



*Well..... 
That's a story for in person.*


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> Some saunter,
> Some stroll.



But everyone's way is right. Cuz, there is no wrong way to "do Disney".


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *I arrived at the Harley store and........*
> 
> *Of course.
> It didn't open until 11:00.
> And we'd have to be gone
> before that.*



You know...there's this thing called google.  You can enter the store name in the search bar and it will typically spit out their operating hours.  



pkondz said:


> Admit it.
> You were hoping I really _had_
> fallen in the water, weren't you.
> Bonus points if you say
> whether you were or not.


So long as you wouldn't get injured or damage phone/camera, it would have made for a more memorable trip report.  So I'll say yes under those conditions.



pkondz said:


> For bonus points,
> how many do you recognize?
> (Without Googling.)
> Or, if the list is shorter,
> how many did you _not_ recognize?



I recognized all of them without googling, since each picture had the name of the person there.  Otherwise, I only recognized 2.



pkondz said:


> I never trust crustaceans.
> *For bonus points,*
> tell me why _you_ don't.
> (Or if you do.)



You can't trust crustaceans because they are cannibals.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...0121203?feedType=RSS&feedName=oddlyEnoughNews



pkondz said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. Okay. Last try.
> Do I manage to get
> to an _open_ Harley Store?
> a. Yes
> b. No
> c. Just give up for God's sake!
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.


A.  


> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room.
> b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
> c. That she no longer gets car sick.
> d. That Santa really is real.


A.


> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> a. Hollywood sign
> b. Santa Monica pier
> c. La Brea Tar Pits
> d. Hollywood Bowl


B.


> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> b. Two hours
> c. Three hours
> d. We never get there.


D.


> 5. What time is our flight out
> the next day?
> a. 8:30
> b. 9:30
> c. 10:30
> d. 11:30


C


> 6. We have a connection.
> Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> b. Calgary
> c. Edmonton
> d. Minneapolis


D.


> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> a. 1-2 hours
> b. 2-3 hours
> c. 3-4 hours
> d. 4-5 hours


A.


> *8. What time do we get home?*
> a. 10:30pm
> b. 11:30pm
> c. 12:30am
> d. 1:30am



c.


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> Question.
> How does one get _up_ there???



if I had to guess -- I'm assuming that room is just missing the same ladder that is in the picture two down from that one.  If you look closely, there are a pair of metal things on the side of the bed that look like they could be used to hang the ladder.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

One thing interesting is that with it being a cruise ship, there was a pool, but it was down in the "hold" or a lower deck.  We did go down there and it is supposed to be haunted by a boy that drowned.  I think they said it was more of a health spa than entertainment, and men and women did not swim together.


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> Some saunter,
> Some stroll.
> 
> I sashay.
> It's just what I do.


I like a good sashay every now and again myself 



pkondz said:


> Kids are expendable, right?


You _have _two, after all. 



pkondz said:


> Heh.
> I should have asked him
> if he was on here.






pkondz said:


> What do you mean "hope for you"??
> 
> Don't you mean "hope for single men"?


Um, yeah... that's what I meant


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> But everyone's way is right. Cuz, there is no wrong way to "do Disney".


*Except, of course, my way 
is just slightly better.*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> You know...there's this thing called google. You can enter the store name in the search bar and it will typically spit out their operating hours.



*Well... sure.
But, I know for certainty
that a store in a mall 
will be open by 10:00.

No?



No.*



mustinjourney said:


> So long as you wouldn't get injured or damage phone/camera, it would have made for a more memorable trip report. So I'll say yes under those conditions.



*Geez, always a catch.*





mustinjourney said:


> I recognized all of them without googling, since each picture had the name of the person there. Otherwise, I only recognized 2.



*Which two?*



mustinjourney said:


> You can't trust crustaceans because they are cannibals.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...0121203?feedType=RSS&feedName=oddlyEnoughNews



*See??? SEE???????*



mustinjourney said:


> A.
> A.
> B.
> D.
> C
> D.
> A.
> c.



*All noted!

Got your PM, too!*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> if I had to guess -- I'm assuming that room is just missing the same ladder that is in the picture two down from that one. If you look closely, there are a pair of metal things on the side of the bed that look like they could be used to hang the ladder.



*Yep. That was pointed out to me.
I'm stupid, but if you hit me
on the head with an idea long enough...


I'm still stupid.
And I have a headache.*


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> One thing interesting is that with it being a cruise ship, there was a pool, but it was down in the "hold" or a lower deck.  We did go down there and it is supposed to be haunted by a boy that drowned.  I think they said it was more of a health spa than entertainment, and men and women did not swim together.


*I did know about the pool, 
I noticed it on the ship plans.
Didn't know the rest, though.

Cool!*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> I like a good sashay every now and again myself



*I don't mind it on occasion,
but I've never had it
with raw meat.


Oh....

You said "sashay"... not sashimi.



Nevermind.*



Tracy161 said:


> You _have _two, after all.



*Gotta have a spare.*



Tracy161 said:


> Um, yeah... that's what I meant



*Of course it is. *


----------



## natebenma

So, it's been awhile...

Merry Christmas!   

Happy New Year!   



And I'll throw in a Happy Halloween, just in case it's a few more months before I'm back.   


So, I have not read ahead to the next chapter.  Feel free to bestow points or not.  I just can't leave questions unanswered. 




pkondz said:


> *Turns out, she had left her camera
> in her rental car.*
> 
> *That she had returned.
> 
> 
> Two days ago.*
> 
> 
> *
> Her expensive camera.*






pkondz said:


> Bonus points if you tell me
> whether or not you noticed.



I did not notice anything out of the ordinary.






pkondz said:


>



These look cracked.  I would have returned them. 

No, I wouldn't have. 







pkondz said:


>




Spectacular picture!  Post Card Worthy


And the two pictures from Haunted... WOW! 

I always secretly hope that Haunted will stop in front of the singing busts or some spot in the graveyard so I can take a picture, but so far no luck.  I could say George, George, George, but I think that only works at Pirates.

Yes, I have heard of Ariane Grande, but I wouldn't be able to recognize her in a crowd, even if it is a crowd of teeny boppers and body guards.

******************************************************************************************************************

Questions next round:

1. We see an attraction.
What time do we arrive?
a. 9:00
b. 10:00
c. 11:00
d. 12:00

2. How long are we there?
a. 60 minutes.
b. 90 minutes.
c. 120 minutes.
d. 150 minutes.

3. We go to a second attraction.
How long do we stay?
a. one hour
b. two hours
c. three hours
d. four hours


Bonus: Did you see it?  Yes
Did you see the other one?  Yes


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> So, it's been awhile...
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Happy New Year!



* Well hi there! And right back atcha!*



natebenma said:


> And I'll throw in a Happy Halloween, just in case it's a few more months before I'm back.







natebenma said:


> So, I have not read ahead to the next chapter. Feel free to bestow points or not. I just can't leave questions unanswered.



*Points will be awarded.

Or not...
I don't know if you got any right.

I haven't read ahead either. *



natebenma said:


> I did not notice anything out of the ordinary.



*In that case,
did you notice anything
extraordinary? *



natebenma said:


> These look cracked. I would have returned them.
> No, I wouldn't have.



*We did return them.
They completely faded
away over a disturbingly
quick period.
We returned the sticks.*



natebenma said:


> Spectacular picture! Post Card Worthy



*Thanks! *



natebenma said:


> And the two pictures from Haunted... WOW!



*Thanks again! *



natebenma said:


> I always secretly hope that Haunted will stop in front of the singing busts or some spot in the graveyard so I can take a picture, but so far no luck.



*I had that recently!
Except before I could get set,
it started moving again.*



natebenma said:


> I could say George, George, George, but I think that only works at Pirates.



*I did that... once.
I will never do that again.*



natebenma said:


> Yes, I have heard of Ariane Grande, but I wouldn't be able to recognize her in a crowd, even if it is a crowd of teeny boppers and body guards.



*Me too.*



natebenma said:


> 1. We see an attraction.
> What time do we arrive?
> a. 9:00
> b. 10:00
> c. 11:00
> d. 12:00
> 
> 2. How long are we there?
> a. 60 minutes.
> b. 90 minutes.
> c. 120 minutes.
> d. 150 minutes.
> 
> 3. We go to a second attraction.
> How long do we stay?
> a. one hour
> b. two hours
> c. three hours
> d. four hours



*All noted!*



natebenma said:


> Bonus: Did you see it? Yes
> Did you see the other one? Yes



*Noted.
And got your PM!

Now get cracking
on the next update!

*


----------



## natebenma

I love your gifts and love the story of the penguin Pez even more!  I never realized how similar they are and I will never look at a formal chicken without thinking "Where's the KABOOM!?!"

My brother and I accompanied my dad on a trip to Long Beach.  We saw the Queen Mary, but not up close and personal like you did.  

Sounds like the tour didn't exactly go as planned, but at least you got to look around at your own pace.

It's cool that you got to witness an engagement.  

So I know who all 10 of the celebrities were, but I didn't recognize them until reading most of the signs.  I did know Walt right away, though.  

A visit to the Aquarium seems to be right in Kays whale-house.  

As far as crustaceans go, for a long time I didn't trust them because they are always suspiciously quiet.  Turns out they are not sneaky, they are shy and just need to come out of their shell.  I like them much better then. 

Oh, and her is my favorite crab comic




And here is another applicable picture that cracks me up:





 Your pictures of the sea jellies are awesome! 




Questions next round:
1. Okay. Last try.
Do I manage to get
to an _open_ Harley Store?
a. Yes
b. No
c. Just give up for God's sake!
d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.

I can't believe how many times you have unsuccessfully visited Harley Stores on this trip and were left Hog-tried. 

Sure, when the chips are down, hopefully, you will get your chip. 


2. What does Kay discover?
a. A small cat living outside our room.
b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
c. That she no longer gets car sick.
d. That Santa really is real.


3. We go see an attraction. Which?
a. Hollywood sign
b. Santa Monica pier
c. La Brea Tar Pits
d. Hollywood Bowl

4. How long does it take to get there?
a. One hour
b. Two hours
c. Three hours
d. We never get there.

5. What time is our flight out
the next day?
a. 8:30
b. 9:30
c. 10:30
d. 11:30

6. We have a connection.
Where is it?
a. Vancouver
b. Calgary
c. Edmonton
d. Minneapolis

7. How long is the lay-over?
a. 1-2 hours
b. 2-3 hours
c. 3-4 hours
d. 4-5 hours

*8. What time do we get home?*
a. 10:30pm
b. 11:30pm
c. 12:30am
d. 1:30am


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> I love your gifts and love the story of the penguin Pez even more!



:
*It was such a nice gesture
and an even nicer surprise!*



natebenma said:


> I never realized how similar they are and I will never look at a formal chicken without thinking "Where's the KABOOM!?!"







natebenma said:


> My brother and I accompanied my dad on a trip to Long Beach. We saw the Queen Mary, but not up close and personal like you did.



*Hey! I didn't make love to it, ya know!*



natebenma said:


> Sounds like the tour didn't exactly go as planned, but at least you got to look around at your own pace.



*I'll never know what I missed,
but we were both satisfied
with what we did see.*



natebenma said:


> It's cool that you got to witness an engagement.



*I know!
Right place, right time.
Never done that before.*

*Maybe it was a sign?*



natebenma said:


> So I know who all 10 of the celebrities were, but I didn't recognize them until reading most of the signs. I did know Walt right away, though.




*I  recognized all of them. *



natebenma said:


> A visit to the Aquarium seems to be right in Kays whale-house.



*Niiiiiice.*





natebenma said:


> As far as crustaceans go, for a long time I didn't trust them because they are always suspiciously quiet. Turns out they are not sneaky, they are shy and just need to come out of their shell. I like them much better then.



*Me too!
With drawn butter.
*







natebenma said:


> Oh, and her is my favorite crab comic




*I have seen that one.
I like it. *



natebenma said:


> And here is another applicable picture that cracks me up:





*That's hilarious!*



natebenma said:


> Your pictures of the sea jellies are awesome!



*Thanks! *



natebenma said:


> Questions next round:
> 1. Okay. Last try.
> Do I manage to get
> to an _open_ Harley Store?
> a. Yes
> b. No
> c. Just give up for God's sake!
> d. Other. 'Cause there has to be an other.
> 
> I can't believe how many times you have unsuccessfully visited Harley Stores on this trip and were left Hog-tried.
> 
> Sure, when the chips are down, hopefully, you will get your chip.
> 
> 
> 2. What does Kay discover?
> a. A small cat living outside our room.
> b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
> c. That she no longer gets car sick.
> d. That Santa really is real.
> 
> 
> 3. We go see an attraction. Which?
> a. Hollywood sign
> b. Santa Monica pier
> c. La Brea Tar Pits
> d. Hollywood Bowl
> 
> 4. How long does it take to get there?
> a. One hour
> b. Two hours
> c. Three hours
> d. We never get there.
> 
> 5. What time is our flight out
> the next day?
> a. 8:30
> b. 9:30
> c. 10:30
> d. 11:30
> 
> 6. We have a connection.
> Where is it?
> a. Vancouver
> b. Calgary
> c. Edmonton
> d. Minneapolis
> 
> 7. How long is the lay-over?
> a. 1-2 hours
> b. 2-3 hours
> c. 3-4 hours
> d. 4-5 hours
> 
> *8. What time do we get home?*
> a. 10:30pm
> b. 11:30pm
> c. 12:30am
> d. 1:30am



*Noted! 
And got your PM!*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> Which two?



Walt and the martian.

Liz Taylor looked familiar -- but I couldn't think of her name at first.  Same with Costello...I recognized him, but wasn't able to put a name with the face.  Admittedly, I didn't spend long trying since the names were at the bottom of each picture though.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Walt and the martian.



*Ah!
Of course. *



mustinjourney said:


> Liz Taylor looked familiar -- but I couldn't think of her name at first. Same with Costello...I recognized him, but wasn't able to put a name with the face. Admittedly, I didn't spend long trying since the names were at the bottom of each picture though.



*Hmmmm...
Now you've got me wondering.

Did I recognize them all?
Or did I walk up, 
quickly glance at the name
and then look at the photo?

Elizabeth Taylor especially
would fit that.*


----------



## mustinjourney

I never would have gotten Hitchcock or Heston.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> I never would have gotten Hitchcock or Heston.


*Kids these days!
*


----------



## pkondz

*Fair warning!*

*Next update coming soon!*


----------



## pkondz

*Falling In Love*

*Whelp! It has to happen.
Every holiday ends.
And we were upon
our last full day on ours.


Every day leading up to this one
was full of things to do,
places to be and see.

Today we were going to
take it a bit easy.
Originally, we'd had nothing
planned, but...


Not sure how many of you
remember the (very) brief
glimpse we got of the
famous Hollywood sign?

Just a quick glimpse
between buildings.

Well, seeing the sign
had been very high on
Kay's list of wants.

So I promised her that today
we would go back and see it.


We slept in and didn't rush.
While she got herself ready,
I Googled the best place to see it.

Turns out, one of the places to see it...
Was exactly where we were when
we first spotted it.
Hollywood & Highland Center

But there was a better place.
According to a couple of websites,
the best place was on
Mulholland Drive.

Once Kay was ready,
we jumped in the car
and zipped over to see the sign.


Not so fast!


You know what time it is?
Well, admittedly, neither do I.

But I do know it was after noon.
Which means.....

A certain store is open now.

We made the two minute journey
over to Garden Walk.
Kay stayed in the car while I
hustled over to the store.
I knew where it was, you know.


In just a minute or two,
I came upon this sight.

Open, by Jove!






I scooted in,
did a quick reconnoiter,
grabbed a shirt I liked
and headed for the till.
I grabbed a poker chip,
paid for my shirt
and headed out.

And was immediately brought
to a standstill.


Not far away,
practically across the street
was the Anaheim Convention Center.
And Comic Con was going on.
If you've never been to one...
Go!
They're a ton of fun.
People dress up in costumes
ranging from silly to
breathtakingly elaborate.


I walked out of the store
and saw a couple of parents
with their kids in tow.
Or maybe it was theirs
and their kids' friends.

All I know is I saw four
or five Jawas running about.
And they even had pre-recorded
Jawa-speak!

It was hilarious!


No time to dilly-dally, though.
I quickly headed back to the car
and Kay asked to see my shirt.

I kinda like this one.
It says where it's from
and it ties in the
Pirates of the Caribbean
theme too! 






Before we had left our hotel,
I had programmed Betty
to take us to Mulholland.
She'd gotten a bit confused
when I'd pulled into the
parking garage,
but once I exited she
quickly regained her footing
and steered us in the
proper direction.

Do not ask me how we got there.
I have no idea.
All I know is....
Even in the middle of the day,
Los Angeles traffic... sucks.
We crawled along slowly
towards Mulholland.
We would stop occasionally
(and when I say "occasionally"
I mean "frequently")
to admire the line of cars
stretching out in front of
and behind us.

I was driving,
so I couldn't take photos.
And Kay was surfing, mostly,
so she didn't take any photos.

Except for this one:






I have to admit...
that's pretty good marketing.

and...

I may have mentioned this before
(and I recently did on the DISdads thread)
that until this trip,
I'd always thought Chick-fil-A
was pronounced "Chick fill-ah".

I didn't get it.
Then I heard a radio ad for it.

"Oh! Chick Fill "ay"!"
As in day or say.



It only took being stuck for hours
on a freeway to reveal the truth.
Totally worth it.

Bonus points if you agree it was worth it.
(Or not. Bonus points either way)


After driving for approximately
three days, we finally arrived...
At the exit for Mulholland.
Yay! We're finally here!

And... I didn't see the sign.
Well... of course not.
It's not beside the highway,
it's up in the hills!
Sheesh!
Any doofus knows that!
Well... maybe if by some
miracle, you've never seen it...

But most have,
and most know it's on a hill.


I turned onto Mulholland
and started to climb.
The road was kinda fun to drive.
Lots of twists and turns.
I imagined how fun it would be
on my Harley.
Hmm.... future planning....

We continued to climb
and we caught up to a slower
moving car.

Tourists... always in the way.
But.... tourists also would be
looking for the same thing
we were.

So we followed them up
an even steeper side street.
We came to a dead end....


Stupid tourists.


We backtracked to Mulholland
and continued onwards and upwards.

Eventually, we arrived at what
looked like the highest point.
There were plenty of cars parked
on the side of the road.

I wasn't quite sure
where the overlook was,
so I told Kay to stay put
and I'd reconnoiter on foot.

I climbed a bit more
and there were more cars up ahead.
Hmmm...
I trotted back to the car
and told Kay that I thought
it was just a bit farther.

We drove up a bit more
until we reached the peak.

At that point, you have two choices.
Either continue on Mulholland... down.
Or get out of the car and walk,
as any further progression
was off limits to cars.


Um.... Where's the sign?


I asked a couple of guys
who were getting in their car
if this was where the sign was.

"The Hollywood sign?
No, it's nowhere near here."



I tried to get directions,
but they didn't seem
too sure where it was.

By now, it was getting later,
and we had a dinner date
to get to.

I had arranged to have one
last meal at Naples
in Downtown Disney,
with @Steppesister .


Disheartened and disappointed,
we set out for the long journey
back to Anaheim.

At least the drive back
wasn't quite as bad.

That only took us two days.

Again... totally worth it.


ahem...


We eventually got back
and I dropped Kay off
at the Grand Californian.

I sped off back to the Annabella,
and dropped off the car.
I quickly sent Liesa a PM
asking her to meet Kay
in the lobby, which she
was kind enough to do.
That taken care of,
I jogged back to the GCH.

So... total time it took
to essentially go one block
from our hotel to Downtown Disney.


Just under five hours.


When I got back to the GCH,
Liesa had met up with Kay,
and had a surprise for her.
Apparently, she had tracked
down Gaston and gotten him
to do a little video for Kay.
Kay was very pleased
and even used a video still
as her home screen for a while.


We made our way over
to Naples.






Liesa had called ahead
and reserved a table for us,
which was very nice of her.

We were led out to the patio
and to our table...
that was covered in what
looked like bird poop.


"Um... could we sit
over there?" I asked.


We sat at the new,
poop-free table
and began to look over
the menus.

All of a sudden...
<thwack!>
Something fell out of
the tree above us.

"What was that?"
<thwack!>
Again!

Some kind of.... nuts,
or seeds, were falling
out of the trees.
No idea, really.
But it wasn't bird poop,
so I consider that a win.


I took a couple of photos
of my dining companions.
Can you guess which
one didn't mind having
her picture taken?

It's subtle... but maybe
you can figure it out.
Lemme know. Bonus points.











I know we ordered food.
And I know we ate said food.
And I even know that said food
was at the very least, passable.

But that's as far as it goes.
The "what" aspect is long forgotten.

I do remember that Kay kept
making us laugh with her quips.
She asked me how much
I normally tip. (20%)
But every time the waiter
didn't do something quite right,
she would comment.
I think Liesa asked for a glass
of water with lemon.
He forgot the lemon.
"He's down to 10%!"
But he did bring pepper
or parmesan to the table.
"He's back up to 13%."

We finished our meals...
at least I assume we did...
and headed to Haagen Dazs
ice cream shop.
I know Kay had something.
I don't remember if I did.
I do remember that Liesa didn't.

And with that, our last day
in California came to a close.


The next morning,
as the time for Liesa's flight
and ours coincided,
we gave her a lift to the airport.

I was a little sad to be leaving.
I fell in love there, and later,
I learned that they
tore down the Anabella.
So many fond memories.
A lot of firsts, and now it's gone.


We picked up Liesa in
front of the lobby and
headed off to LAX.
She was kind enough
to buy us treats for
breakfast on the way.






We were flying WestJet
and Liesa was flying Southwest.
As a result, we were departing
from different terminals.
I dropped off Liesa,
and helped her with her bags.

When I returned to the car,
Kay was being reamed out by a security lady.
When I hove in sight,
she started to ream me out too.
I nodded to whatever she was
going on about
"You can't park here! You can't leave
a vehicle unattended!"
and drove off.
What's she going to do?
Wave her fist at me?



I really didn't care.
A friend needed a hand
and that supersedes you, lady.


We returned the rental car
and took the shuttle
to our terminal.
I do recall that security
was a bit long, but not bad.
Our flight was also on time
or close enough to it.
We were off around 11:30am.











Bye bye, LA!

I was really sad to be leaving.
Possibly more so than I'd ever
been on any other trip.
I'd met some wonderful people
and had the time of my life...
And I didn't want to go back
to my life back home.
At home I work and watch TV.
In LA, I felt alive.

Ah well.
I guess I'll just have to go back, right?

Around 2:30pm, Vancouver
appeared through the clouds.
















And within minutes,
we were touching down
back on Canadian soil.

See?
Doesn't it look Canadian?
(Tell me why. Bonus points.)






Our connecting flight
wasn't scheduled to depart
until 7:00pm.
Four and a half hour wait.
Well... at least we didn't
have to worry about how
long it would take to clear customs!

Eventually, the time rolled on
and we were on our way home.
We arrived in Winnipeg
around 11:30pm.

The following day,
Kay showed me this
from Instagram:






I guess that proves
that Kay really saw her then. 



Contest


For those of you who
had trouble "seeing it":






Marvin in the mural
above the bar.







pkondz airlines
engraved at the bottom.






Boy... if you missed that one...

Saw 1 - 10 points.
Saw 2 – 40 points.
Saw 3 - 75 points.

Answers to previous questions:

1. Do I manage to get
to an open Harley Store?
a. Yes
b. No
c. Just give up for God's sake!
d. Other. Cause there has to be an other.
Answer: A. Yes – 20 points.

2. What does Kay discover?
a. A small cat living outside our room.
b. Proof she saw Ariana Grande.
c. That she no longer gets car sick.
d. That Santa really is real.
Answer: B. Ariana Grande – 30 points.

3. We go see an attraction. Is it:
a. Hollywood sign
b. Santa Monica pier
c. La Brea Tar Pits
d. Hollywood Bowl
Answer: A. Hollywood sign - 40 points.

4. How long does it take to get there?
a. One hour
b. Two hours
c. Three hours
d. We never get there.
Answer: D. Never get there – 50 points.

5. What time is our flight out
the next day?
a. 8:30
b. 9:30
c. 10:30
d. 11:30
Answer: D. 11:30 – 30 points.

6. We have a connection.
Where is it?
a. Vancouver
b. Calgary
c. Edmonton
d. Minneapolis
Answer: A. Vancouver – 30 points.

7. How long is the lay-over?
a. 1-2 hours
b. 2-3 hours
c. 3-4 hours
d. 4-5 hours
Answer: D. 4-5 hours – 30 points.

8. What time do we get home?
a. 10:30pm
b. 11:30pm
c. 12:30am
d. 1:30am
Answer: B. 11:30pm – 30 points.


DonnaBeeGood – crab - 20 points.
Captain_Oblivious - D, A, C, B, B, B, C, C, fall, recognize, crab, saw 3 - 165 points.
Canadian Harmony - A, A, B, B, B, B, C, C, fall, recognize, crab, saw 3 - 185 points.
rndmr2 - C, A, B, B, D, B, B, C, fall, recognize, saw 3 - 175 points.
Steppesister - B, A, A, D, D, D, B, D, fall, recognize, crab, saw 2 - 255 points.
franandaj - A, C, C, C, D, A, B, A, fall, recognize, crab, saw 3 - 215 points.
Terra Nova guy - A, A, B, D, B, A, C, C, fall, crab, saw 3 -  245 points.
MeghanEmily – B, C, B, B, C, B, B, D, fall, recognize, crab, saw 2 – 100 points.
juniorbugman - D, A, B, A, D, A, C, D, fall, recognize, crab, saw 3 - 195 points
Mrs T 2009 - A, C, C, B, B, D, B, C, fall, recognize, saw 3 - 165 points.
mustinjourney – A, A, B, D, C, D, A, C, fall, recognize, crab, saw 3 - 235 points.
natebenma – B, A, B, thinks I'm stupid, Grande, saw both (from previous update) – 110 points.
natebenma - A, B, B, A, A, D, B, B, recognize, crab, saw 2 - 130 points.

Bonus points:
You were hoping I really had
fallen in the water, weren't you.
Bonus points if you say
whether you were or not. 20 points.

For bonus points,
How many do you recognize? 20 points.

I never trust crustaceans.
For bonus points,
tell me why you don't.
(Or if you do.) 20 points.

As usual, if I've made any mistakes,
either above or below, let me know.

Score
Steppesister - 1,130
Captain_Oblivious - 1,005
franandaj - 1,000
juniorbugman - 970
MeghanEmily - 945
Terra Nova guy - 935
rndmr2 - 885
Mrs T 2009 - 820
mustinjourney - 815
Canadian Harmony - 755
Princess Leia - 650
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 600
natebenma - 565
CyndiLouWho - 555
vamassey1 - 555
Mac Brew - 510
QueenJen - 505
DonnaBeeGood - 500
Chrystmasangel - 495
afwdwfan - 410
Kiotzu - 370
lisaviolet - 295
Curiouser&curiouser! - 245
chunkymonkey - 125
SoccerDogWithEars - 125
Crashbeckycoot - 105
orangecats2 - 80
cindianne320 - 60
queenbetsey - 60
Jaina - 55
cinderkelly - 10
irene_dsc - 10
MAGICFOR2 - 10


Bonus: Did you see them?
PM your guess.
Posting will result in deductions.

Final contest results and wrap up
in a week or two.*


*Chapter 11. The End*​


----------



## juniorbugman

will come back with my answers later but I am making a comeback  woo hoo


pkondz said:


> Score
> Steppesister - 1,130
> Captain_Oblivious - 1,005
> franandaj - 1,000
> juniorbugman - 970


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> will come back with my answers later but I am making a comeback woo hoo


*Yes you are!
Last chance, though!
Make it a good one! *


----------



## Mrs T 2009

pkondz said:


> *Really?
> Not even a teensy bit?*


Nope!! I can be nice when I want to be. 

It was worth it. It's always worth realizing proper pronunciation of words 

Liesa didn't mind her photo being taken!

PMing you now.


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> Nope!! I can be nice when I want to be.




*It's the other times
that I'm worried about!*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> It was worth it. It's always worth realizing proper pronunciation of words



*Even a fast food restaurant name??*



Mrs T 2009 said:


> Liesa didn't mind her photo being taken!



*So it would seem! *



Mrs T 2009 said:


> PMing you now.



*Got it!*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> All I know is I saw four
> or five Jawas running about.
> And they even had pre-recorded
> Jawa-speak!
> 
> It was hilarious!



This is awesome!! Not sure whether Nathan and I will ever have our own little rugrats to take to things like cons, but if we do then we'll definitely be forcing them into fun like this.



pkondz said:


> I kinda like this one.
> It says where it's from
> _and_ it ties in the
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> theme too!



I like it, too! Neat!



pkondz said:


> I'd always thought Chick-fil-A
> was pronounced "Chick fill-ah".
> 
> I didn't get it.
> Then I heard a radio ad for it.
> 
> "Oh! Chick Fill "ay"!"
> As in day or say.



I also thought this at one point. I heard it spoken at some point in my US travels and made the correction. Makes muuuuch more sense that way.



pkondz said:


> _Totally_ worth it.
> 
> Bonus points if you agree it was worth it.
> (Or not. Bonus points either way)



Absolutely worth it! With great sacrifice comes great knowledge.



pkondz said:


> I asked a couple of guys
> who were getting in their car
> if this was where the sign was.
> 
> "The Hollywood sign?
> No, it's nowhere near here."
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get directions,
> but they didn't seem
> too sure where it was.



Oh. My. Gosh! 

How frustrating!!



pkondz said:


> Apparently, she had tracked
> down Gaston and gotten him
> to do a little video for Kay.
> Kay was _very_ pleased
> and even used a video still
> as her home screen for a while.



This is amazing! What a wonderful friend we have in Liesa! 



pkondz said:


> I _do_ remember that Kay kept
> making us laugh with her quips.
> She asked me how much
> I normally tip. (20%)
> But every time the waiter
> didn't do something quite right,
> she would comment.
> I think Liesa asked for a glass
> of water with lemon.
> He forgot the lemon.
> "He's down to 10%!"
> But he did bring pepper
> or parmesan to the table.
> "He's back up to 13%."



I love this! We also have a similar tipping norm—I worked for a meager few weeks as a server before getting my braille job, and I got a taste of how difficult serving really can be! But with some of the poor serving experiences we've had lately, I might just have to implement Kay's methods!



pkondz said:


> I nodded to whatever she was
> going on about
> "You can't park here! You can't leave
> a vehicle unattended!"
> and drove off.
> What's she going to do?
> Wave her fist at me?



I think it's insulting to Kay for her to chastise you about leaving the car unattended. It was absolutely attended. Friends helping friends. That's what it's all about.



pkondz said:


> I was really sad to be leaving.
> Possibly more so than I'd ever
> been on any other trip.
> I'd met some wonderful people
> and had the time of my life...
> And I didn't want to go back
> to my life back home.
> At home I work and watch TV.
> In LA, I felt alive.



As you said, more reason to return!! I'd love to go someday. I'm crossing my fingers for a grad trip in 2020 after I finish my masters—Disneyland, LA/Hollywood, a side trip to San Francisco...or San Diego...any of the Sans really... 

I makes me happy to hear how wonderful this trip was for you on a mental/emotional level, and makes me excited to get there myself someday! What a wonderful time you had making memories with Kay and with friends!



pkondz said:


> See?
> Doesn't it look Canadian?
> (Tell me why. Bonus points.)



It does. Canada just looks Canada-y to me. We feel it the moment we cross the border one way or the other between Maine and New Brunswick. And there's just something apologetic about that green grass...



pkondz said:


> Marvin in the mural
> above the bar.



Ahhh, sneaky!! 



pkondz said:


> MeghanEmily - 945



Uh oh...I'm slipping!! I was doing so well for a while!


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> This is awesome!! Not sure whether Nathan and I will ever have our own little rugrats to take to things like cons, but if we do then we'll definitely be forcing them into fun like this.





*I love the use of the word "forcing"*



MeghanEmily said:


> I like it, too! Neat!







MeghanEmily said:


> I also thought this at one point. I heard it spoken at some point in my US travels and made the correction. Makes muuuuch more sense that way.



*Glad I'm not the only one!
Maybe it's a Canadian thing.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Absolutely worth it! With great sacrifice comes great knowledge.



*I thought it was great responsibility?
At least that's what Uncle Ben said.
You, know, the guy who made 
converted rice?
Which is rice that's found Jesus, of course.*








MeghanEmily said:


> Oh. My. Gosh!
> 
> How frustrating!!



*It was not a banner day.*



MeghanEmily said:


> This is amazing! What a wonderful friend we have in Liesa!



* She's the best!*



MeghanEmily said:


> I love this! We also have a similar tipping norm—I worked for a meager few weeks as a server before getting my braille job, and I got a taste of how difficult serving really can be! But with some of the poor serving experiences we've had lately, I might just have to implement Kay's methods!



*I never worked as a server,
but I did work in the industry.
I tip very well.

Unless the service is 
really, really, really bad.

Then they get nothing.
And have earned it.*



MeghanEmily said:


> I think it's insulting to Kay for her to chastise you about leaving the car unattended. It was absolutely attended. Friends helping friends. That's what it's all about.



*Yeah! And she had 
her licence, too!*



MeghanEmily said:


> As you said, more reason to return!! I'd love to go someday. I'm crossing my fingers for a grad trip in 2020 after I finish my masters—Disneyland, LA/Hollywood, a side trip to San Francisco...or San Diego...any of the Sans really...



*Ooohhh... that would be wonderful!*



MeghanEmily said:


> I makes me happy to hear how wonderful this trip was for you on a mental/emotional level, and makes me excited to get there myself someday! What a wonderful time you had making memories with Kay and with friends!



*It really was.
I think maybe because
I didn't have many
expectations going in.

Well... one or two...
And they just turned out
even better than I could
wish for.*



MeghanEmily said:


> It does. Canada just looks Canada-y to me.







MeghanEmily said:


> We feel it the moment we cross the border one way or the other between Maine and New Brunswick. And there's just something apologetic about that green grass...



*I know, right???*



MeghanEmily said:


> Ahhh, sneaky!!







MeghanEmily said:


> Uh oh...I'm slipping!! I was doing so well for a while!



*Better get on it, then!
(And yes, got your PM!)*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> *I thought it was great responsibility?
> At least that's what Uncle Ben said.
> You, know, the guy who made
> converted rice?
> Which is rice that's found Jesus, of course.*



I may have taken some liberties here. I figured there was only so much responsibility involved in the whole sitting in traffic situation. ...though there definitely is a level of responsibility which seems to be underestimated by poor drivers in every new city I visit.

Ah, yes! We had some of this rice knocking on our door the other day! 

As we used to proclaim when I worked in the kitchen at Bible camp: "Cheese Sauce! King of the Juice!" True story.



pkondz said:


> It really was.
> I think maybe because
> I didn't have many
> expectations going in.
> 
> Well... one or two...
> And they just turned out
> even better than I could
> wish for.


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> I may have taken some liberties here. I figured there was only so much responsibility involved in the whole sitting in traffic situation. ...though there definitely is a level of responsibility which seems to be underestimated by poor drivers in every new city I visit.



*Ah yes.
Like my youngest DD...
Who just crashed our brand new SUV.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Ah, yes! We had some of this rice knocking on our door the other day!







MeghanEmily said:


> As we used to proclaim when I worked in the kitchen at Bible camp: "Cheese Sauce! King of the Juice!" True story.





*You, my dear, are going
straight to Hell.*


----------



## Canadian Harmony

I should have guessed VAN, but I thought for sure since you were headed back to WIN, it'd be CAL... oh well.

Do I think it was worth it? If you do, then I do. But I don't personally.

Steppesister didn't mind her photo taken.

It's Canadian because it's green grass with sprinklers inset? The plane doesn't look too much like a Canadian flag to me.

PM on its way.

And YES, SoCal is lovely, and I'm so glad you had a good time there! While we were at USH, we were planning our next family trip in April 2019, and I'm having an Adults-Only trip to DLR for a weekend in October because I missed it so much last year, that I had to go back again this year. It's an adult-only trip, so you qualify (mostly) if you wanted an excuse to visit for a weekend.

Off to PM!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> So I promised her that today
> we would go back and see it.
> 
> 
> We slept in and didn't rush.
> While she got herself ready,
> I Googled the best place to see it.



This was definitely your first mistake. I mean why not just ask the local?



pkondz said:


> But there was a_ better_ place.
> According to a couple of websites,
> the best place was on
> Mulholland Blvd.



Actually it's Mullholland Drive. And I can't even imagine which universe a website would recommend that location to see the sign.



pkondz said:


> I scooted in,
> did a quick reconnoiter,
> grabbed a shirt I liked
> and headed for the till.
> I grabbed a poker chip,
> paid for my shirt
> and headed out.



Finally!!!



pkondz said:


> Do_ not_ ask me how we got there.
> I have no idea.
> All I know is....
> Even in the middle of the day,
> Los Angeles traffic... sucks.



Oh, I know how you got there, you took the I5. If you had taken the 101 you would have seen the sign from the freeway when you were stopped in traffic.

And yes, Saturday is THE WORST day for LA traffic.  At least during the week, the majority of the population are trapped at their day jobs, and many carpool to work. On Saturday, everyone is running errands, being soccer moms, and they're out and about all. day. long.



pkondz said:


> It only took being stuck for hours
> on a freeway to reveal the truth.
> _Totally_ worth it.
> 
> Bonus points if you agree it was worth it.
> (Or not. Bonus points either way)



It's never worth it to be stuck on the freeway for all those hours.



pkondz said:


> And... I didn't see the sign.
> Well... of course not.
> It's not beside the highway,
> it's up in the hills!
> Sheesh!
> Any doofus knows_ that!_
> Well... maybe if by some
> miracle, you've never seen it...
> 
> But most have,
> and most know it's on a hill.



I'll give you a hint, it's on a hill that faces South, overlooking Hollywood. Mullholland Drive mostly has views that face North, overlooking the San Fernando Valley.



pkondz said:


> I imagined how fun it would be
> on my Harley.
> Hmm.... future planning....



So is that what you have planned for the Tuesday when you're here?



pkondz said:


> I asked a couple of guys
> who were getting in their car
> if this was where the sign was.
> 
> "The Hollywood sign?
> No, it's nowhere near here."



Yup.  Let me put into perspective (albeit a smaller scale). Trying to view the Hollywood sign from Mulholland, would be akin to watching the Castle projection show while riding BTMRR!  



pkondz said:


> Disheartened and disappointed,
> we set out for the long journey
> back to Anaheim.
> 
> At least the drive back
> wasn't quite as bad.
> 
> That only took us_ two_ days.
> 
> Again... totally worth it.
> 
> 
> ahem...



Why do you think we listen to audio books when we drive?



pkondz said:


> We eventually got back
> and I dropped Kay off
> at the Grand Californian.



How did you do that? They turn people away at the corner? 



pkondz said:


> We sat at the new,
> poop-free table
> and began to look over
> the menus.
> 
> All of a sudden...
> <thwack!>
> Something fell out of
> the tree above us.



And I keep forgetting to check out those trees to see what those little things were.



pkondz said:


> I took a couple of photos
> of my dining companions.
> Can you guess which
> one didn't mind having
> her picture taken?
> 
> It's subtle... but maybe
> you can figure it out.
> Lemme know. Bonus points.



Liesa seems to be enjoying having her photo taken, but the guy in the background looks like he wants his photo taken about as much as Kay.



pkondz said:


> We picked up Liesa in
> front of the lobby and
> headed off to LAX.
> She was kind enough
> to buy us treats for
> breakfast on the way.



That was nice of her!



pkondz said:


> When I returned to the car,
> Kay was being reamed out by a security lady.
> When I hove in sight,
> she started to ream me out too.
> I nodded to whatever she was
> going on about
> "You can't park here! You can't leave
> a vehicle unattended!"



But if Kay was there, the car wasn't left unattended....



pkondz said:


> I was really sad to be leaving.
> Possibly more so than I'd ever
> been on any other trip.
> I'd met some wonderful people
> and had the time of my life...
> And I didn't want to go back
> to my life back home.



Awww...at least we get to do it again!



pkondz said:


> At home I work and watch TV.



Funny, that's what I do, but work far less than you.



pkondz said:


> In LA, I felt alive.



You do realize that you were technically in LA for maybe 48 hours. The remainder of your time was spent mainly in Orange County, or as Angelinos have been known to call it, "behind the Orange Curtain".



pkondz said:


> And within minutes,
> we were touching down
> back on Canadian soil.
> 
> See?
> Doesn't it look Canadian?
> (Tell me why. Bonus points.)



The air above the soil is clean?



pkondz said:


> Our connecting flight
> wasn't scheduled to depart
> until 7:00pm.
> Four and a half hour wait.
> Well... at least we didn't
> have to worry about how
> long it would take to clear customs!







pkondz said:


> The following day,
> Kay showed me _this_
> from Instagram:



Who goes to Disneyland looking like THAT?



pkondz said:


> Score
> Steppesister - 1,130
> Captain_Oblivious - 1,005
> franandaj - 1,000



Well I'm making some progress!



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see them?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



PM to come, but might be much later. Momma cat just came home from the vet trip that ensures she will not be a momma again. Kittens are currently at the vet doing their pre op blood work to prepare for their surgeries. Until I get to sit at my computer and scrutinize the photos one last time, I can't send the PM.


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> I took a couple of photos
> of my dining companions.
> Can you guess which
> one didn't mind having
> her picture taken?
> 
> It's subtle... but maybe
> you can figure it out.
> Lemme know. Bonus points.



Upon careful consideration, I'm gonna go ahead and guess that Liesa was more open to having her photo taken. ...unless that's Kay's "good side."


----------



## rndmr2

Nice last day

Glad you finally got your Shirt and Poker chip

Sorry you didn't make it to the Hollywood sign



pkondz said:


> It only took being stuck for hours
> on a freeway to reveal the truth.
> _Totally_ worth it.
> 
> Bonus points if you agree it was worth it.
> (Or not. Bonus points either way)



Totally worth it
Love Chick Fil-a, I used to go pretty often when I lived in VA, Last time I went to one was at the Orlando airport in 2014.
we don't have one near us here in Western NY but they are building one about a 1/2 hour away, they made a big deal about breaking ground. 

I'll take a wild guess and say that Kay didn't want her picture taken, LOL



pkondz said:


> I fell in love there, and later,
> I learned that they
> tore down the Anabella.
> So many fond memories.
> A lot of firsts, and now it's gone.



So sorry that they tore it down, that was always in my list when I would look into finally getting to go to DLR, Still hoping to go someday but I guess I'll have to pick a new hotel now. 

PM being sent.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Awe, sorry your trip had to end.  I'm sure the rest of the fam was happy to have you two back. LA does have a special vibe.  I never like to leave, either.  Thanks for sharing a great trip with us!
Is that a Canada air shadow?


----------



## Tracy161

First off, was that a record number of pkondzs I spotted this update?! 



pkondz said:


> A certain store is open now.


Woohoo! 



pkondz said:


> I
> hustled over to the store.
> I knew where it was, you know.


Yup 



pkondz said:


> And Comic Con was going on.
> If you've never been to one...
> Go!


I want to! 



pkondz said:


> It only took being stuck for hours
> on a freeway to reveal the truth.
> _Totally_ worth it.


Yep, worth it 



pkondz said:


> Some kind of.... nuts,
> or seeds, were falling
> out of the trees.
> No idea, really.
> But it _wasn't_ bird poop,
> so I consider that a win.


I thought for sure it was gonna be bird poop.



pkondz said:


> At home I work and watch TV.
> In LA, I felt alive.
> 
> Ah well.
> I guess I'll just have to go back, right?


I get this feeling. Just replace tv with homework  But yes, that just means you must go back!

What a wonderful trip, and I am sad to see your TR end. But what wonderful Disers you got to meet and spend time with!


----------



## pkondz

*Shout outs later.
How I feel today:
*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> Not sure how many of you
> remember the (very) brief
> glimpse we got of the
> famous Hollywood sign?
> 
> Just a quick glimpse
> between buildings.



Hey, I do remember that.  I guess I was paying attention for that part.



pkondz said:


> In just a minute or two,
> I came upon this sight.
> 
> Open, by Jove!



 Will wonders never cease??



pkondz said:


> Go!
> They're a ton of fun.
> People dress up in costumes
> ranging from silly to
> breathtakingly elaborate.



I'm partially curious and partially scared of that crowd.



pkondz said:


> All I know is I saw four
> or five Jawas running about.
> And they even had pre-recorded
> Jawa-speak!
> 
> It was hilarious!



Impressive detail!



pkondz said:


> No time to dilly-dally, though.



Dilly Dilly!



pkondz said:


> I kinda like this one.
> It says where it's from
> _and_ it ties in the
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> theme too!



That is kinda cool. 



pkondz said:


> Do_ not_ ask me how we got there.



From what I can tell, it was by car.



pkondz said:


> We crawled along slowly
> towards Mulholland.
> We would stop occasionally
> (and when I say "occasionally"
> I mean "frequently")
> to admire the line of cars
> stretching out in front of
> and behind us.



  The things we do for our kids...



pkondz said:


> I have to admit...
> that's pretty good marketing.
> 
> and...
> 
> I may have mentioned this before
> (and I recently did on the DISdads thread)
> that until this trip,
> I'd always thought Chick-fil-A
> was pronounced "Chick fill-ah".
> 
> I didn't get it.
> Then I heard a radio ad for it.
> 
> "Oh! Chick Fill "ay"!"
> As in day or say.



Who says the DIS Dads aren't good for anything?  And yeah, their marketing is pretty funny.  Their food is really good, too.



pkondz said:


> It only took being stuck for hours
> on a freeway to reveal the truth.
> _Totally_ worth it.
> 
> Bonus points if you agree it was worth it.
> (Or not. Bonus points either way)



In the words of Han Solo: "No reward is worth this."



pkondz said:


> So we followed them up
> an even steeper side street.
> We came to a dead end....
> 
> 
> Stupid tourists.



Them, or you?



pkondz said:


> Um.... Where's the sign?
> 
> 
> I asked a couple of guys
> who were getting in their car
> if this was where the sign was.
> 
> "The Hollywood sign?
> No, it's nowhere near here."



Oh.  I guess it was you. 

Next you'll be looking for the basement in the Alamo.



pkondz said:


> When I got back to the GCH,
> Liesa had met up with Kay,
> and had a surprise for her.
> Apparently, she had tracked
> down Gaston and gotten him
> to do a little video for Kay.
> Kay was _very_ pleased
> and even used a video still
> as her home screen for a while.



Wow, that's very thoughtful.  Nice work, @Steppesister !



pkondz said:


> We were led out to the patio
> and to our table...
> that was covered in what
> looked like bird poop.



For our wholly organic customers.



pkondz said:


> Some kind of.... nuts,
> or seeds, were falling
> out of the trees.
> No idea, really.
> But it _wasn't_ bird poop,
> so I consider that a win.



Yeah, it really doesn't matter what it was.  As long as it wasn't bird poop.



pkondz said:


> Can you guess which
> one didn't mind having
> her picture taken?
> 
> It's subtle... but maybe
> you can figure it out.
> Lemme know. Bonus points.



Hmmm...

Lemme see...

You know, if I compare them side-to-side....contrast the negatives....maybe adjust the shading a bit...

I'm guess Liesa was ok with it.  I think.



pkondz said:


> He forgot the lemon.
> "He's down to 10%!"
> But he did bring pepper
> or parmesan to the table.
> "He's back up to 13%."



Man.  She's ruthless. 



pkondz said:


> I was a little sad to be leaving.
> I fell in love there, and later,
> I learned that they
> tore down the Anabella.
> So many fond memories.
> A lot of firsts, and now it's gone.



Well, dang.  What did you guys do to that room??



pkondz said:


> When I returned to the car,
> Kay was being reamed out by a security lady.
> When I hove in sight,
> she started to ream me out too.
> I nodded to whatever she was
> going on about
> "You can't park here! You can't leave
> a vehicle unattended!"
> and drove off.
> What's she going to do?
> Wave her fist at me?



Time to dust off that old Tom Hanks knock-knock joke again, I guess.



pkondz said:


> I was really sad to be leaving.
> Possibly more so than I'd ever
> been on any other trip.
> I'd met some wonderful people
> and had the time of my life...
> And I didn't want to go back
> to my life back home.
> At home I work and watch TV.
> In LA, I felt alive.



Wow.  That's quite the endorsement.  I'm glad you had such a great time and that it was so rewarding.  In a nutshell, this is why we travel!



pkondz said:


> I guess I'll just have to go back, right?



I would say so!



pkondz said:


> Around 2:30pm, Vancouver
> appeared through the clouds.



Vancouver looks like a beautiful place.



pkondz said:


> See?
> Doesn't it look Canadian?
> (Tell me why. Bonus points.)



That soil looks very polite.  It's even letting an airplane land on it.  Looks like you'd only get about 75% back in American soil if you tried to exchange it, though.



pkondz said:


> I guess that proves
> that Kay really saw her then.



Good enough for me!



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see them?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



Time to roll up my sleeves, I guess!


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> *How I feel today:
> *


Uh oh... best of luck righting that ship (piece of wood?), my friend.


----------



## pkondz

Canadian Harmony said:


> I should have guessed VAN, but I thought for sure since you were headed back to WIN, it'd be CAL... oh well.



*It easily could have been Calgary or Edmonton.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Do I think it was worth it? If you do, then I do. But I don't personally.



*Well... actually...

Neither do I!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Steppesister didn't mind her photo taken.



*What gave it away? *



Canadian Harmony said:


> It's Canadian because it's green grass with sprinklers inset?



*Sure! Why not?*



Canadian Harmony said:


> The plane doesn't look too much like a Canadian flag to me.



*No... but it's a polite plane.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> And YES, SoCal is lovely, and I'm so glad you had a good time there!



*I really did!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> While we were at USH, we were planning our next family trip in April 2019, and I'm having an Adults-Only trip to DLR for a weekend in October because I missed it so much last year, that I had to go back again this year.



*That's great!
You obviously had fun!*



Canadian Harmony said:


> It's an adult-only trip, so you qualify (mostly) if you wanted an excuse to visit for a weekend.



*Hmmm.... 
I might have something
else going on this October.*



Canadian Harmony said:


> Off to PM!



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> This was definitely your first mistake. I mean why not just ask the local?



*If only I knew one!!!

Oh... wait....*



franandaj said:


> Actually it's Mullholland Drive.



*I actually knew that. Have for years.
No idea why I wrote "Blvd".
Fixed.

And, thanks!*



franandaj said:


> And I can't even imagine which universe a website would recommend that location to see the sign.



*The first ones I looked at!

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/guide/the-best-places-to-spot-the-hollywood-sign/
https://hollywoodsign.org/best-viewpoints/
https://www.tripsavvy.com/the-hollywood-sign-1586948

But next time (if I bother)
I'll just go to 
Hollywood and Highland.
Upstairs.*



franandaj said:


> Finally!!!



*I know!!*



franandaj said:


> Oh, I know how you got there, you took the I5. If you had taken the 101 you would have seen the sign from the freeway when you were stopped in traffic.



*Sure. I took the I5.
(That does sound familiar.)*



franandaj said:


> And yes, Saturday is THE WORST day for LA traffic.



*I was totally caught off guard.
"Yay! A Saturday. Traffic will be light!"*



franandaj said:


> At least during the week, the majority of the population are trapped at their day jobs, and many carpool to work. On Saturday, everyone is running errands, being soccer moms, and they're out and about all. day. long.



*Now you tell me!*





franandaj said:


> It's never worth it to be stuck on the freeway for all those hours.



*That would be correct.*



franandaj said:


> I'll give you a hint, it's on a hill that faces South, overlooking Hollywood. Mullholland Drive mostly has views that face North, overlooking the San Fernando Valley.



*Except all those websites
say to go there!*



franandaj said:


> So is that what you have planned for the Tuesday when you're here?



*Truthfully? I don't know yet.
I haven't looked that far ahead!*



franandaj said:


> Yup. Let me put into perspective (albeit a smaller scale). Trying to view the Hollywood sign from Mulholland, would be akin to watching the Castle projection show while riding BTMRR!



*Hey! I should try that!*



franandaj said:


> Why do you think we listen to audio books when we drive?



*I do too!
Except I wasn't expecting
to be in traffic like that.*



franandaj said:


> How did you do that? They turn people away at the corner?



*And that's exactly where
I dropped her off. *



franandaj said:


> And I keep forgetting to check out those trees to see what those little things were.



*It wouldn't mean anything to me.
Although @Steppesister would be interested.*



franandaj said:


> Liesa seems to be enjoying having her photo taken, but the guy in the background looks like he wants his photo taken about as much as Kay.







franandaj said:


> That was nice of her!



*It was!
As you know, 
she's a very nice person. *



franandaj said:


> But if Kay was there, the car wasn't left unattended....



*Exactly!

I guess they want
the driver there.

Should have told her to move over. *



franandaj said:


> Awww...at least we get to do it again!



*Yes! I am really
looking forward to this!*



franandaj said:


> Funny, that's what I do, but work far less than you.



*So you watch a lot of TV?*



franandaj said:


> You do realize that you were technically in LA for maybe 48 hours. The remainder of your time was spent mainly in Orange County, or as Angelinos have been known to call it, "behind the Orange Curtain".



*Okay...
I was in the LA area.*



franandaj said:


> The air above the soil is clean?







franandaj said:


> Who goes to Disneyland looking like THAT?



*Celebrities?*



franandaj said:


> Well I'm making some progress!



*It all depends on this last round*!



franandaj said:


> PM to come, but might be much later.



*Got it!*



franandaj said:


> Momma cat just came home from the vet trip that ensures she will not be a momma again.



*That always kinda cracks me up.
"Hey! We're going to the vet for a check up, right?"

Later...

"What did you do to me????"*



franandaj said:


> Kittens are currently at the vet doing their pre op blood work to prepare for their surgeries.



*No more extras... at least from that crew.*


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Upon careful consideration, I'm gonna go ahead and guess that Liesa was more open to having her photo taken. ...unless that's Kay's "good side."


*She doesn't have a "bad" side. *


----------



## pkondz

rndmr2 said:


> Nice last day



*It didn't start out so great,
but ending with dinner
with Liesa was really nice. *



rndmr2 said:


> Glad you finally got your Shirt and Poker chip



*Me too!
I didn't think 
it was gonna happen!*



rndmr2 said:


> Sorry you didn't make it to the Hollywood sign



*I was more sorry for Kay.
She really wanted to see it.*



rndmr2 said:


> Totally worth it



 *Okay!*



rndmr2 said:


> Love Chick Fil-a, I used to go pretty often when I lived in VA, Last time I went to one was at the Orlando airport in 2014.



*I didn't know there was
one there!

Hmm.... maybe not
in my departure terminal...*



rndmr2 said:


> we don't have one near us here in Western NY but they are building one about a 1/2 hour away, they made a big deal about breaking ground.



*Excited to go?*



rndmr2 said:


> I'll take a wild guess and say that Kay didn't want her picture taken, LOL




*It's subtle,
but the clues are there!*



rndmr2 said:


> So sorry that they tore it down, that was always in my list when I would look into finally getting to go to DLR, Still hoping to go someday but I guess I'll have to pick a new hotel now.



*I'm booked into a different one
(obviously)
I'm hoping it will be okay.*



rndmr2 said:


> PM being sent.



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Awe, sorry your trip had to end.



*<sigh> They always do, don't they?
Maybe not if you're incredibly rich.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm sure the rest of the fam was happy to have you two back.







MAGICFOR2 said:


> LA does have a special vibe. I never like to leave, either.



*It really does!
Something about it. *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks for sharing a great trip with us!



*You're welcome!
Thanks for reading along, Tammie!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Is that a Canada air shadow?



*Well, technically
it's a WestJet shadow. *


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> First off, was that a record number of pkondzs I spotted this update?!



* I don't know! Maybe?
I had lots on a final update on 
the Hawaii TR. *



Tracy161 said:


> Woohoo!



*Yusss!*



Tracy161 said:


> I want to!



*Then do it!
Dress up, too!*



Tracy161 said:


> Yep, worth it



*No! It's not! *



Tracy161 said:


> I thought for sure it was gonna be bird poop.



*I was not a little relieved
to find that it wasn't birds
relieving themselves.*



Tracy161 said:


> I get this feeling. Just replace tv with homework



*Ouch. 
That's worse.
TV does not equal homework.*



Tracy161 said:


> But yes, that just means you must go back!



*April!*



Tracy161 said:


> What a wonderful trip, and I am sad to see your TR end.



*Aww, thanks!
And thanks for tagging
along, Tracy! *



Tracy161 said:


> But what wonderful Disers you got to meet and spend time with!





*Meeting them was truly wonderful. *


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, I do remember that. I guess I was paying attention for that part.



*This TR is great is like those
subliminal ads This TR is great they
used to have This TR is great or so they say. 

This TR is great*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Will wonders never cease??



*It helps to know
when they open.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm partially curious and partially scared of that crowd.



*They're nerds.
So really, they're more
scared of you.
Well... of women, mostly.
Except for the women there...

You can be scared of them.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Impressive detail!



*It was the recordings
that really did it!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That is kinda cool.




*I don't always buy a shirt,
but knew I wanted that one.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> From what I can tell, it was by car.



*Oh!

Great...
Now I gotta go back
and change the whole chapter.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The things we do for our kids...



*But they always are so appreciative!
Right???

Hello?



Hello?




Anyone?*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Who says the DIS Dads aren't good for anything? And yeah, their marketing is pretty funny. Their food is really good, too.



*That ad cracked me up.
I'd seen it before, but... 

And... I've yet to go.
Some day, maybe. *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> In the words of Han Solo: "No reward is worth this."



*Han was right.
Except he did shoot first.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Them, or you?



*Yes.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh. I guess it was you.



*Yep. Pretty much.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Next you'll be looking for the basement in the Alamo.



*I actually use National.
I get a discount on car rental there.*






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, that's very thoughtful. Nice work, @Steppesister !



*It really was!
She's a sweetheart. *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> For our wholly organic customers.



*No preservatives!
You can tell from the smell.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, it really doesn't matter what it was. As long as it wasn't bird poop.



*For our wholly vegan customers.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> *Lemme see...
> 
> You know, if I compare them side-to-side....contrast the negatives....maybe adjust the shading a bit...*
> 
> I'm guess Liesa was ok with it. I think.



*The clues are subtle,
but they're there.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man. She's ruthless.




*It was pretty funny!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, dang. What did you guys do to that room??



*You'll never know.
And I ain't sayin'.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Time to dust off that old Tom Hanks knock-knock joke again, I guess.





 *(Not a thumb.)*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow. That's quite the endorsement. I'm glad you had such a great time and that it was so rewarding. In a nutshell, this is why we travel!



*Yup!
It was even better
than I imagined...
And I imagined it was
going to be wonderful. *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I would say so!



*April!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Vancouver looks like a beautiful place.



*It is. Been a couple times.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That soil looks very polite. It's even letting an airplane land on it. Looks like you'd only get about 75% back in American soil if you tried to exchange it, though.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good enough for me!



*At least shows she was
in the same place
at the same time.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Time to roll up my sleeves, I guess!



*Got your PM!*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Uh oh... best of luck righting that ship (piece of wood?), my friend.


*Thanks, Tracy. *


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> I took a couple of photos
> of my dining companions.
> Can you guess which
> one didn't mind having
> her picture taken?
> 
> It's subtle... but maybe
> you can figure it out.
> Lemme know. Bonus points.


Liesa because I see your daughter is acting the same way my nephew used to but he was worse because he would flip the bird as well if he really got fed up with us.



pkondz said:


> "You can't park here! You can't leave a vehicle unattended!" and drove off.
> What's she going to do?
> Wave her fist at me?


When we were at LAX on my trip we saw this chrome car driving around.  The guy would drive up and get out and the lady would get in and sit in the car until security came around and said leave so she would drive around and then come back and they would switch again until I guess the guy either found the person he was meeting or they arrived and they left but what a nice looking car.     It was funny watching security yelling at the drivers.


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> See?
> Doesn't it look Canadian?
> (Tell me why. Bonus points.)


Yes so Canadian - fresh green grass - ah how nice - you could just lie on it and watch the planes fly home.
pm sent


----------



## Steppesister

pkondz said:


> Not sure how many of you
> remember the (very) brief
> glimpse we got of the
> famous Hollywood sign?



Yes, yes, I do!!



pkondz said:


> But I_ do_ know it was after noon.



WHOA! That IS sleeping in!!



pkondz said:


> All I know is I saw four
> or five Jawas running about.
> And they even had pre-recorded
> Jawa-speak!



Okay, yeah, that's pretty cool!



pkondz said:


>



I like it! 



pkondz said:


> that until this trip,
> I'd always thought Chick-fil-A
> was pronounced "Chick fill-ah".







pkondz said:


> _Totally_ worth it.
> 
> Bonus points if you agree it was worth it.
> (Or not. Bonus points either way)



Without getting too terribly esoteric, yes I do think it was worth it. Value is a very personal thing, so if you find it to have been worth it, then yes, it was. (Yes, I realize that makes absolutely zero sense, but since it's 11:45 on the eve before a night shift, I'm filing this under the I-Don't-Care File.)



pkondz said:


> "The Hollywood sign?
> No, it's nowhere near here."







pkondz said:


> I had arranged to have one
> last meal at Naples
> in Downtown Disney,
> with @Steppesister .



It was a very nice one, I might add. 



pkondz said:


> That only took us_ two_ days.
> 
> Again... totally worth it.



So, a dinner amongst bird poop tables is more worth it than getting to see one of the 7 Wonders of the post-modern world? 



pkondz said:


> I sped off back to the Annabella,
> and dropped off the car.
> I quickly sent Liesa a PM
> asking her to meet Kay
> in the lobby, which she
> was kind enough to do.



Yep! I was already there having spent the last bit of my day with my feet up in the gorgeous lounge with glass of red wine, some bar snacks, and a playoff game on the tube. It was bliss. Or was the blisters? 


Hmm.... Okay, both. 



pkondz said:


> Liesa had called ahead
> and reserved a table for us,
> which was very nice of her.



Had I known, I'd have asked for a poop free one. 



pkondz said:


> Some kind of.... nuts,
> or seeds, were falling
> out of the trees.
> No idea, really.
> But it _wasn't_ bird poop,
> so I consider that a win.



I"m not sure what's worse: a concussion or a bird flu. 



pkondz said:


> Can you guess which
> one didn't mind having
> her picture taken?
> 
> It's subtle... but maybe
> you can figure it out.
> Lemme know. Bonus points.




The cheesy smile is only a decoy to detract your attention away from the amazing (not) hair style I was sporting that day. But I DID find every last stiinkin' Easter Egg, so I did have that going for me. 



pkondz said:


>



Oh geez. 



pkondz said:


> I _do_ remember that Kay kept
> making us laugh with her quips.
> She asked me how much
> I normally tip. (20%)
> But every time the waiter
> didn't do something quite right,
> she would comment.
> I think Liesa asked for a glass
> of water with lemon.
> He forgot the lemon.
> "He's down to 10%!"
> But he did bring pepper
> or parmesan to the table.
> "He's back up to 13%."



This whole thing cracked me up so bad. Love that kid!



pkondz said:


> I do remember that Liesa didn't.



Nope. The pasta was more than plenty! 



pkondz said:


> I learned that they
> tore down the Anabella.
> So many fond memories.



 Me too. Among other wonderful memories, that was one of the last places I spent with my Aunt. She was an inspiration to me in many ways. I loved that place. 



pkondz said:


> She was kind enough
> to buy us treats for
> breakfast on the way.



I'm such a good friend that I threw in one with coconut in it. 



pkondz said:


> I dropped off Liesa,
> and helped her with her bags.



Thank you again for that!



pkondz said:


> I nodded to whatever she was
> going on about
> "You can't park here! You can't leave
> a vehicle unattended!"



But, but, you didn't!!! 



pkondz said:


>



Mmm, LA air. 



pkondz said:


> Ah well.
> I guess I'll just have to go back, right?



April? I think Alison has a couple of really nice places for us to try!!! 



pkondz said:


> See?
> Doesn't it look Canadian?
> (Tell me why. Bonus points.)



PMing the answer. 



pkondz said:


> Bonus: Did you see them?
> PM your guess.
> Posting will result in deductions.



PM on the way! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, that's very thoughtful. Nice work, @Steppesister !



Thanks @Captain_Oblivious !! It was fun! I'm not sure i have the video anymore, but it was actually pretty hilarious. Something like: "K, you love me. I love me. Have a wonderful day." Or something like that. 



pkondz said:


> It wouldn't mean anything to me.
> Although @Steppesister would be interested.



Yes, I would. I don't know if we'll be back by there in April, but it'd be fun to take a peek.


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Liesa because I see your daughter is acting the same way my nephew used to but he was worse because he would flip the bird as well if he really got fed up with us.



* Your nephew is verrrry subtle.*



juniorbugman said:


> When we were at LAX on my trip we saw this chrome car driving around. The guy would drive up and get out and the lady would get in and sit in the car until security came around and said leave so she would drive around and then come back and they would switch again until I guess the guy either found the person he was meeting or they arrived and they left but what a nice looking car. It was funny watching security yelling at the drivers.





*And that car!
I've never seen anything like that!*



juniorbugman said:


> Yes so Canadian - fresh green grass - ah how nice - you could just lie on it and watch the planes fly home.



*Your definition of green and mine
differ slightly! *



juniorbugman said:


> pm sent



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Yes, yes, I do!!



*You commit this drivel to memory????*



Steppesister said:


> WHOA! That IS sleeping in!!



*Well...
I was actually up much earlier.
I went for a nice walk
while she slept.*



Steppesister said:


> Okay, yeah, that's pretty cool!



*
I was pretty surprised
when they started "talking".*



Steppesister said:


> I like it!



*Thanks! Me too!*



Steppesister said:


>





*In my defense... I'm not the only one!*



Steppesister said:


> Without getting too terribly esoteric, yes I do think it was worth it. Value is a very personal thing, so if you find it to have been worth it, then yes, it was. (Yes, I realize that makes absolutely zero sense, but since it's 11:45 on the eve before a night shift, I'm filing this under the I-Don't-Care File.)



*Not to get too terribly esoteric...
But the correct answer is:

No. No it's not worth it.*



Steppesister said:


>



*Yeah. Pretty much.*



Steppesister said:


> It was a very nice one, I might add.







Steppesister said:


> So, a dinner amongst bird poop tables is more worth it than getting to see one of the 7 Wonders of the post-modern world?



*No. 
A dinner (with or without bird poop)
is worth more than not seeing
one of the 7 Wonders...

And... the Hollywood sign
is one of them??? Really?

You made that up!

I've got:*
Chichen Itza, Mexico - Mayan City.
Christ Redeemer, Brazil - Large Statue.
The Great Wall, China.
Machu Picchu, Peru.
Petra, Jordan - Ancient City.
The Roman Colosseum, Italy.
The Taj Mahal, India.



Steppesister said:


> Yep! I was already there having spent the last bit of my day with my feet up in the gorgeous lounge with glass of red wine, some bar snacks, and a playoff game on the tube. It was bliss. Or was the blisters?
> 
> 
> Hmm.... Okay, both.



*Either way, you were all blissness.


business.*



Steppesister said:


> Had I known, I'd have asked for a poop free one.



*One would think that one
would not have to request that.*



Steppesister said:


> I"m not sure what's worse: a concussion or a bird flu.



*A concussed bird with the flu.*



Steppesister said:


> The cheesy smile is only a decoy to detract your attention away from the amazing (not) hair style I was sporting that day. But I DID find every last stiinkin' Easter Egg, so I did have that going for me.



*Nah. You were adorbs. :hug*:



Steppesister said:


> Oh geez.



*See? Pretty! *



Steppesister said:


> This whole thing cracked me up so bad. Love that kid!



*She's got such a dry sense of humour.
And the intelligence to pull it off.*



Steppesister said:


> Nope. The pasta was more than plenty!



*Ah! So you had pasta!
One mystery solved. *



Steppesister said:


> Me too. Among other wonderful memories, that was one of the last places I spent with my Aunt. She was an inspiration to me in many ways. I loved that place.





*Sorry, Liesa.*



Steppesister said:


> I'm such a good friend that I threw in one with coconut in it.




*Well... it was the thought that counts.
You'll notice I didn't mention it! *



Steppesister said:


> Thank you again for that!



*You're more than welcome. *



Steppesister said:


> But, but, you didn't!!!



*Yeah! So back off security lady!*



Steppesister said:


> Mmm, LA air.



*
Notice how I didn't say anything?*



Steppesister said:


> April? I think Alison has a couple of really nice places for us to try!!!



* April!*



Steppesister said:


> PMing the answer.



*Okay.*



Steppesister said:


> PM on the way!



*Standing by!*



Steppesister said:


> Yes, I would. I don't know if we'll be back by there in April, but it'd be fun to take a peek.



*You will be. 
I can't see you not making a special
trip just to figure it out!*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> This TR is great is like those
> subliminal ads This TR is great they
> used to have This TR is great or so they say.
> 
> This TR is great



Wow, this TR is great!  And I'd really like some Chick Fil-A about now.



pkondz said:


> They're nerds.
> So really, they're more
> scared of you.
> Well... of women, mostly.
> Except for the women there...
> 
> You can be scared of them.



I've always been a nerd.  Never was much for dressing up, but always scared of women.



pkondz said:


> But they always are so appreciative!
> Right???
> 
> Hello?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Keep trying.  It will work, I'm sure of it.



pkondz said:


> That ad cracked me up.
> I'd seen it before, but...
> 
> And... I've yet to go.
> Some day, maybe.



Man, first I need to take you to a BBQ joint, then Chick Fil-A...



pkondz said:


> Han was right.
> Except he _did_ shoot first.







pkondz said:


> For our wholly vegan customers.



Q: How can you tell if someone is a vegan?
A: Don't worry, they'll tell you.



pkondz said:


> Yup!
> It was even better
> than I imagined...
> And I imagined it was
> going to be wonderful.







pkondz said:


> It is. Been a couple times.



Hope to get there someday.



Steppesister said:


> Thanks @Captain_Oblivious !! It was fun! I'm not sure i have the video anymore, but it was actually pretty hilarious. Something like: "K, you love me. I love me. Have a wonderful day." Or something like that.



That's awesome!


----------



## Mrs T 2009

pkondz said:


> *Even a fast food restaurant name??*



Even so. No matter what. haha


----------



## mustinjourney

natebenma said:


>



In the interest of defending my home state of Texas...I must point out that the picture of the gun guys was digitally altered.  The original just said "shoot on sight."  Yes, it's sad that the spelling embarrasses me more than the fact that they're all carrying guns and have matching shirts and hats.

https://imgur.com/gallery/QFIGd


----------



## natebenma

mustinjourney said:


> In the interest of defending my home state of Texas...I must point out that the picture of the gun guys was digitally altered.  The original just said "shoot on sight."  Yes, it's sad that the spelling embarrasses me more than the fact that they're all carrying guns and have matching shirts and hats.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/QFIGd



I meant no offense to your state of Texas! 

Just taking advantage of the opportunity to post a picture of an otter wearing a beret.

(And I totally get the irritation with the spelling error!)

:


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> I may have mentioned this before
> (and I recently did on the DISdads thread)
> that until this trip,
> I'd always thought Chick-fil-A
> was pronounced "Chick fill-ah".



If you notice -- the "A" is capitalized...hence it being pronounced like the letter.  If it was as you thought, they'd have spelled it "chick-fil-a."  

At least that's the best answer I can come up with.  I've lived in the south my whole life, so I've never heard it pronounced any other way other than the correct way.  Honestly never even thought that it could be pronounced any other way.



pkondz said:


> It only took being stuck for hours
> on a freeway to reveal the truth.
> _Totally_ worth it.
> 
> Bonus points if you agree it was worth it.
> (Or not. Bonus points either way)



totally worth it so you don't embarrass yourself later in life.



pkondz said:


> We eventually got back
> and I dropped Kay off
> at the Grand Californian.
> 
> I sped off back to the Annabella,
> and dropped off the car.
> I quickly sent Liesa a PM
> asking her to meet Kay
> in the lobby, which she
> was kind enough to do.
> That taken care of,
> I jogged back to the GCH.
> 
> So... total time it took
> to essentially go one block
> from our hotel to Downtown Disney.



I'm going to be staying at GCH (technically the villa side with DVC points) -- was it as spectacular of a lobby as everyone says?



pkondz said:


> I took a couple of photos
> of my dining companions.
> Can you guess which
> one didn't mind having
> her picture taken?
> 
> It's subtle... but maybe
> you can figure it out.
> Lemme know. Bonus points.



The one that isn't your daughter.  Liesa.



pkondz said:


> I was a little sad to be leaving.
> I fell in love there, and later,
> I learned that they
> tore down the Anabella.
> So many fond memories.
> A lot of firsts, and now it's gone.



You know -- first that petting farm and then Anabella...I might have to ask you to never visit WDW or DL again.  No business is safe after you visit.



pkondz said:


> See?
> Doesn't it look Canadian?
> (Tell me why. Bonus points.)



No.  There should be snow on the ground 365 days of the year.



pkondz said:


> 8. What time do we get home?
> a. 10:30pm
> b. 11:30pm
> c. 12:30am
> d. 1:30am
> Answer: B. 11:30pm – 30 points.



I'd like to file a possible grievance on this question.  Did you get home at 11:30 pm or did your plane land at 11:30 pm.  If the latter, then I am guessing you actually arrived at your house around 12:30 am?  If so...I respectfully request an addition 30 points to be added.  

will PM for bonus


----------



## natebenma

Great shirt.  Approx how many Harley shirts do you have?




pkondz said:


> It only took being stuck for hours
> on a freeway to reveal the truth.
> _Totally_ worth it.
> 
> Bonus points if you agree it was worth it.
> (Or not. Bonus points either way)



So NOT worth it!

Liesa looked like she didn't mind having her picture taken.  Rightly so.  This photo is cute!





pkondz said:


> Doesn't it look Canadian?
> (Tell me why. Bonus points.)



Yes, because it is so vast.

Will PM sightings. 



​


----------



## natebenma

pkondz said:


> *They're nerds.
> So really, they're more
> scared of you.
> Well... of women, mostly.
> Except for the women there...
> 
> You can be scared of them.*


----------



## juniorbugman

Yikes I almost missed answering a bonus question - how am I going to catch up if I forgot the important points?


pkondz said:


> I may have mentioned this before
> (and I recently did on the DISdads thread)
> that until this trip,
> I'd always thought Chick-fil-A
> was pronounced "Chick fill-ah".
> 
> I didn't get it.
> Then I heard a radio ad for it.
> 
> "Oh! Chick Fill "ay"!"
> As in day or say.
> 
> 
> 
> It only took being stuck for hours
> on a freeway to reveal the truth.
> _Totally_ worth it.
> 
> Bonus points if you agree it was worth it.
> (Or not. Bonus points either way)


Nope not worth it - I will still pronounce it Chick fill-ah because I will forget the correct saying and I won't have to worry because I won't ever get to one to mispronounce it.
I remember being stuck on a tour bus in LA and hearing an ad for some store and looking at my sister and going - oh great we come all this way to LA to hear an ad on the radio by my cousin.  Go figure - he does voice overs on radio ads - now that was worth it.  He recently lost his home in the Montecito flooding.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, this TR is great!



*I can't believe it worked!
Uh... I mean... Why thank you! 
And totally not solicited, too!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And I'd really like some Chick Fil-A about now.



*I wouldn't know. 
You know...
Never having had it.

(Dang it! I'm still saying
Chick Fill Uh in my head!)*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I've always been a nerd. Never was much for dressing up, but always scared of women.



*I hear you.
Oh, I hear you.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Keep trying. It will work, I'm sure of it.



*Good! I'll keep going!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, first I need to take you to a BBQ joint, then Chick Fil-A...



*BBQ.
I can do Chick-Fill-A anywhere
they happen to be.
But a good BBQ joint is rarer.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Q: How can you tell if someone is a vegan?
> A: Don't worry, they'll tell you.




*This I believe.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hope to get there someday.



*Aren't you doing the 
Pacific NW in a year or two?*


----------



## pkondz

Mrs T 2009 said:


> Even so. No matter what. haha




*Okay! Worth it!*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> In the interest of defending my home state of Texas...I must point out that the picture of the gun guys was digitally altered. The original just said "shoot on sight." Yes, it's sad that the spelling embarrasses me more than the fact that they're all carrying guns and have matching shirts and hats.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/QFIGd



*ooooohhh...
Hit a sore spot.
Actually, I had no idea
it was Texas.

But!
That article with the 
analysis was interesting....

Except...

I could fake that easily.
The analysis I mean.
*
Soooo....


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> Just taking advantage of the opportunity to post a picture of an otter wearing a beret.



*And really, how could you not?*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> If you notice -- the "A" is capitalized...hence it being pronounced like the letter. If it was as you thought, they'd have spelled it "chick-fil-a."



*Do not try to muddy the waters
with logic! 

I don't know why.
It just... is.*



mustinjourney said:


> At least that's the best answer I can come up with. I've lived in the south my whole life, so I've never heard it pronounced any other way other than the correct way. Honestly never even thought that it could be pronounced any other way.



*Once I heard it,
I was like "D'oh! Of course!!!"

But until then...
I wasn't thinking of play
on words.

Just. That's the way I thought of it.*



mustinjourney said:


> totally worth it so you don't embarrass yourself later in life.



*Yep. No one will ever know
that I thought it was 
"Chick-Fill-Ah".

Er.... uh....
No one else.*



mustinjourney said:


> I'm going to be staying at GCH (technically the villa side with DVC points) -- was it as spectacular of a lobby as everyone says?



*No. Not really.

It's better.*



mustinjourney said:


> The one that isn't your daughter. Liesa.



*Probably a good call.*



mustinjourney said:


> You know -- first that petting farm and then Anabella...I might have to ask you to never visit WDW or DL again. No business is safe after you visit.











mustinjourney said:


> No. There should be snow on the ground 365 days of the year.



*Nah. Not in Vancouver.
They don't get snow.
Just rain.*



mustinjourney said:


> I'd like to file a possible grievance on this question. Did you get home at 11:30 pm or did your plane land at 11:30 pm. If the latter, then I am guessing you actually arrived at your house around 12:30 am? If so...I respectfully request an addition 30 points to be added.



*Judges decisions are final.
*




mustinjourney said:


> will PM for bonus



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


> Great shirt. Approx how many Harley shirts do you have?



*Not really sure!
I don't get a shirt
at every Harley place.

So.... 20? 30?*



natebenma said:


> So NOT worth it!



*Correct!!!*



natebenma said:


> Liesa looked like she didn't mind having her picture taken. Rightly so. This photo is cute!



*Yes she is! *



natebenma said:


> Yes, because it is so vast.



*That's a vast understatement.*



natebenma said:


> Will PM sightings.



*Got it!*


----------



## pkondz

natebenma said:


>


*'tis the truth.*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Yikes I almost missed answering a bonus question - how am I going to catch up if I forgot the important points?



*Close one!* 



juniorbugman said:


> Nope not worth it - I will still pronounce it Chick fill-ah because I will forget the correct saying and I won't have to worry because I won't ever get to one to mispronounce it.



*And now that I know...

I'm still saying "Chick-Fill-ah"*



juniorbugman said:


> I remember being stuck on a tour bus in LA and hearing an ad for some store and looking at my sister and going - oh great we come all this way to LA to hear an ad on the radio by my cousin. Go figure - he does voice overs on radio ads - now that was worth it.



* Okay, now that's funny!*



juniorbugman said:


> He recently lost his home in the Montecito flooding.



*But that is not.
I suppose he was insured?
Hopefully? And covered for that??

That's just terrible.*


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> But that is not.
> I suppose he was insured?
> Hopefully? And covered for that??
> 
> That's just terrible.


Yes I heard from his Mom that he is fully covered including rental for at least 4 years while they rebuild.  His wife made them leave during the evacuation warning so they were not home during the flooding but his house has made the TV pictures so I do know that it is gone.   Maybe they will have to come home to Canada for an extended visit while they rebuild.


----------



## juniorbugman

Yikes I almost missed answering a bonus question - how am I going to catch up if I forgot the important points?
*Close one!* 
I know and just think I almost missed it.  I am sure that I won't be the big winner but I can dream.


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Yes I heard from his Mom that he is fully covered including rental for at least 4 years while they rebuild.



*Good! Glad to hear that.
Although... Four years.

Then again, I suspect
with all the homes being
rebuilt...
It will take time.*



juniorbugman said:


> His wife made them leave during the evacuation warning so they were not home during the flooding


*
Smart wife. Glad she had the foresight to get out.*



juniorbugman said:


> but his house has made the TV pictures so I do know that it is gone. Maybe they will have to come home to Canada for an extended visit while they rebuild.



*Wow. You saw that.
But you knew they 
were out already?*



juniorbugman said:


> I know and just think I almost missed it. I am sure that I won't be the big winner but I can dream.



*One never knows.
You'll find out 
in a few more days.

(Just giving stragglers
the chance to post. )*


----------



## pkondz

*Okay folks.

That's one week.
I'll give any slow pokes
a few more days
and then results
and final tallies!*


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> Wow. You saw that.
> But you knew they
> were out already?


Yes my Aunt told us as well he marked himself safe on facebook. She told us his house was on the news and we knew where he lived so I googled his address to see where he actually was and he is right in the middle of one of the big flow streams.


----------



## mustinjourney

natebenma said:


> I meant no offense to your state of Texas!
> 
> Just taking advantage of the opportunity to post a picture of an otter wearing a beret.
> 
> (And I totally get the irritation with the spelling error!)
> 
> :


Don’t worry. 
I took no offense. 

I just don’t want everyone to think we’re uneducated.


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *ooooohhh...
> Hit a sore spot.
> Actually, I had no idea
> it was Texas.
> 
> But!
> That article with the
> analysis was interesting....
> 
> Except...
> 
> I could fake that easily.
> The analysis I mean.
> *
> Soooo....



The colors on the garage match Texas state flag. 

And it was widely circulated on social media after Harvey.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> I'll give any slow pokes
> a few more days


Oops...well, I guess that's me...



pkondz said:


> Not far away,
> practically across the street
> was the Anaheim Convention Center.
> And Comic Con was going on.
> If you've never been to one...
> Go!
> They're a ton of fun.
> People dress up in costumes
> ranging from silly to
> breathtakingly elaborate.


Very cool. I've watched some of Comic Con on Youtube. It would be fun to go, but doubtful I ever will. And while it may be fun, I've read there's an awful lot of queuing up at 2am to get into a 9am presentation, which doesn't sound so fun, so maybe pass...



pkondz said:


> It only took being stuck for hours
> on a freeway to reveal the truth.
> _Totally_ worth it.
> 
> Bonus points if you agree it was worth it.
> (Or not. Bonus points either way)


Well, you need all the help you can get, so yes, totally worth it 



pkondz said:


> Disheartened and disappointed,
> we set out for the long journey
> back to Anaheim.


Ah man, not nice. Sad that Kay never got to see the sign. 



pkondz said:


> Some kind of.... nuts,
> or seeds, were falling
> out of the trees.
> No idea, really.
> But it _wasn't_ bird poop,
> so I consider that a win.


Well, any day that you can eat lunch without being actively defecated on is a win I guess.



pkondz said:


> Around 2:30pm, Vancouver
> appeared through the clouds.


Nice picture. The only time I flew into Vancouver it was night time, so no pics. And my connection left a couple hours later in the dark.



pkondz said:


> See?
> Doesn't it look Canadian?
> (Tell me why. Bonus points.)


Well, it isn't covered with fast food joint signs like certain places to the south...
(don't get me wrong, Canada has plenty of those too, but it seems just a tad worse down there. I was amazed at that during my first trip to Houston years ago. I couldn't believe the number of different outlets)



pkondz said:


> It's subtle... but maybe
> you can figure it out.
> Lemme know. Bonus points.


This almost slipped by! It's a tough one. But some days I start to forget what my teenager's face looks like, on account of it being buried in her phone. That, plus the inevitable eye roll and "you're taking that picture for the DisDads, aren't you". As though that's not considered important or something! sheesh...


----------



## Kiotzu

I apologize, I have not kept up. I just read everything!  I just concluded the most whirlwind month and a half of my life. Things are not slowing down but I am trying to take time out for me, like reading my favorite trip report.

It looks like you guys had a great time.  I had always wondered about Naples Pizzeria but you were so convincing I probably will not try it.

edit: I will probably start my trip report from november...some day soon.  Are you starting your WDW one soon?


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Yes my Aunt told us as well he marked himself safe on facebook.



*Smart. I never use fb...
but that is a good use for it.*



juniorbugman said:


> She told us his house was on the news and we knew where he lived so I googled his address to see where he actually was and he is right in the middle of one of the big flow streams.



*Hopefully he won't be
displaced for too long.*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> I just don’t want everyone to think we’re uneducated.



*So pleased you didn't say:
"Unedumacated"*



mustinjourney said:


> The colors on the garage match Texas state flag.



*Ah.
Had no idea.
Just thought it was
a weirdly painted garage.*



mustinjourney said:


> And it was widely circulated on social media after Harvey.



*Didn't know that either.
I need to stay in more.*


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> Oops...well, I guess that's me...



*Yeah! It's you! What the heck, dude???*


*
Just kidding.
No worries!
I get that people
have lives.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Very cool. I've watched some of Comic Con on Youtube. It would be fun to go, but doubtful I ever will. And while it may be fun, I've read there's an awful lot of queuing up at 2am to get into a 9am presentation, which doesn't sound so fun, so maybe pass...



*Really?
I've only been to the Winnipeg one.
And I just walk around checking the booths
and the people.
I did go to the costume contest...
But walked in 5 minutes beforehand
and grabbed a seat.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Well, you need all the help you can get, so yes, totally worth it



*This is true. *



Terra Nova guy said:


> Ah man, not nice. Sad that Kay never got to see the sign.



*Yeah. Pretty disappointing.
Ah well.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Well, any day that you can eat lunch without being actively defecated on is a win I guess.



*I think you can say that
about just about anything!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Nice picture. The only time I flew into Vancouver it was night time, so no pics. And my connection left a couple hours later in the dark.



*Next time visit for a bit.
Nice place. Nicer area.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Well, it isn't covered with fast food joint signs like certain places to the south...
> (don't get me wrong, Canada has plenty of those too, but it seems just a tad worse down there. I was amazed at that during my first trip to Houston years ago. I couldn't believe the number of different outlets)



*Now that is an interesting
observation!

And... I've had the same
thoughts in the past.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> This almost slipped by! It's a tough one. But some days I start to forget what my teenager's face looks like, on account of it being buried in her phone. That, plus the inevitable eye roll and "you're taking that picture for the DisDads, aren't you". As though that's not considered important or something! sheesh...



*Priorities ya know!*


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> I apologize, I have not kept up.



*What????

Just kidding. 
Nice to see you again, Tanner!*



Kiotzu said:


> I just read everything!



*OMG. Are you okay?
Do you need to lie down?*



Kiotzu said:


> I just concluded the most whirlwind month and a half of my life. Things are not slowing down but I am trying to take time out for me, like reading my favorite trip report.



*Phew! I hope things
start to slow down.

Nice of you to stop in
before heading off
to read your favourite TR.*



Kiotzu said:


> It looks like you guys had a great time.



*We did!
A few minor bumps, but...*



Kiotzu said:


> I had always wondered about Naples Pizzeria but you were so convincing I probably will not try it.



*Oh, no.
I think we all enjoyed
our food...
Just don't remember
what it was!
That was almost
a year ago!*



Kiotzu said:


> edit: I will probably start my trip report from november...some day soon. Are you starting your WDW one soon?



*Well.... maybe.
Details in a few days.*


----------



## Kiotzu

pkondz said:


> What????
> 
> Just kidding.
> Nice to see you again, Tanner!



Thank you, thank you. 

About as welcoming as my grandmother.. just kidding



pkondz said:


> OMG. Are you okay?
> Do you need to lie down?



I slept in and just about missed a quiz. too much lying down apparently...your trip report did this to me 



pkondz said:


> Phew! I hope things
> start to slow down.
> 
> Nice of you to stop in
> before heading off
> to read your favourite TR.



You are too modest, this is my favorite. 

They are, I bit off more than I could chew with school(5 classes) and work(40-50 hours a week) and girlfriend(needs attention) and cats(need more attention)



pkondz said:


> We did!
> A few minor bumps, but...



Those bumps become good memories down the road.



pkondz said:


> Well.... maybe.
> Details in a few days.



I will cross my fingers.


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Thank you, thank you.
> 
> About as welcoming as my grandmother.. just kidding



*Sorry about the pinched cheek.
You can keep the quarter, though.*



Kiotzu said:


> I slept in and just about missed a quiz. too much lying down apparently...your trip report did this to me



*You got off easy!*



Kiotzu said:


> You are too modest, this is my favorite.




*Aww... thanks.*



Kiotzu said:


> They are, I bit off more than I could chew with school(5 classes) and work(40-50 hours a week) and girlfriend(needs attention) and cats(need more attention)



*Holy crap!
You're a walking advertisement
for cloning!*



Kiotzu said:


> Those bumps become good memories down the road.



*Or part of my defence
at the trial.*



Kiotzu said:


> I will cross my fingers.



*Few more days and... we'll see.*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *Ah.
> Had no idea.
> Just thought it was
> a weirdly painted garage.*



I know I'm biased -- but I think Texas has the best state flag.  The single star is indicative of our being "The lone star state" -- which is a reference back to the fact that Texas used to be its own country.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> I know I'm biased -- but I think Texas has the best state flag.



*That's all right, you should be!
I think hometown pride is 
a good thing.*



mustinjourney said:


> The single star is indicative of our being "The lone star state" -- which is a reference back to the fact that Texas used to be its own country.



*I actually knew that. *


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *That's all right, you should be!
> I think hometown pride is
> a good thing.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I actually knew that. *


 
Did you know that Texas is the only state that is allowed to legally secede from the union?  It was part of our deal when we joined.


----------



## mustinjourney

And why did you know that about Texas?  I wouldn’t have thought any Canadians knew that.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Did you know that Texas is the only state that is allowed to legally secede from the union?  It was part of our deal when we joined.


*Now that I did not know!!

Wow! 

Gonna go?
*





mustinjourney said:


> And why did you know that about Texas?  I wouldn’t have thought any Canadians knew that.


That Texas was its own country? or being the "Lone Star State"?
*
Either way... not sure. I read? 
Davey Crocket. Jim Bowie.... Alamo.*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *Now that I did not know!!
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Gonna go?
> *



We do always use it as a bluff. 



> That Texas was its own country? or being the "Lone Star State"?
> *
> Either way... not sure. I read?
> Davey Crocket. Jim Bowie.... Alamo.*



Either one?


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> We do always use it as a bluff.







mustinjourney said:


> Either one?



*I'm amenable.*


----------



## franandaj

mustinjourney said:


> Did you know that Texas is the only state that is allowed to legally secede from the union? It was part of our deal when we joined.



But California might be the one that would actually benefit from secession, at least our people might not have to suffer the oppression we currently face! 

And hope I don't get banned from the boards for that comment.


----------



## mustinjourney

franandaj said:


> But California might be the one that would actually benefit from secession, at least our people might not have to suffer the oppression we currently face!
> 
> And hope I don't get banned from the boards for that comment.



hahaha --

that's precisely why Texas holds the "trump" card.  If we leave, GOP is f*cked.  Hence, they have to bow down to what we want.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> But California might be the one that would actually benefit from secession, at least our people might not have to suffer the oppression we currently face!
> 
> And hope I don't get banned from the boards for that comment.


*Thin ice Alison!
*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> hahaha --
> 
> that's precisely why Texas holds the "trump" card.  If we leave, GOP is f*cked.  Hence, they have to bow down to what we want.


*I had to look up GOP.
I'd heard the term
but never knew what it meant.

For some reason, I was thinking
it had something to do with GDP.*


----------



## pkondz

*Final warnings.
Getcher guesses in.
Final tally this weekend.*


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> Final warnings.
> Getcher guesses in.
> Final tally this weekend.


Can I change my guesses from other weeks so I can make my total better?      Ha Ha
Oh and please don't deduct points from me for asking.....   Needed to make this Friday funner.


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Can I change my guesses from other weeks so I can make my total better?      Ha Ha



*Ha! Ha! Ha!*



*No. * 



juniorbugman said:


> Oh and please don't deduct points from me for asking.....



*I will consider your*
*begging... er... *
*request. *



juniorbugman said:


> Needed to make this Friday funner.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *I had to look up GOP.
> I'd heard the term
> but never knew what it meant.
> 
> For some reason, I was thinking
> it had something to do with GDP.*



As you have asserted in the past, yoyr TRs are educational!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> As you have asserted in the past, yoyr TRs are educational!


*But this time it was 
me getting educated.*


----------



## pkondz

*The End*


*All good things
must come to an end.

And crappy things
like this TR, too.


I'd like to start this ending
by thanking you.
Thank you for reading along.
Thank you for your comments.
Without you, there wouldn't
be a this.
And without this, 
I wouldn't have you.
And I am honoured to have
so many friends and
acquaintances I have
met or not met yet.


This trip certainly
had some new twists.
Three separate airlines.
Dealing with Kay both
the good and the bad.
(Hmmm... makes me "the ugly"
no surprise there, though.)
Seeing Universal and Disneyland.
Meeting new people.
That was probably the biggest
highlight for me.

And of course... having all of you
joining me on this adventure.

I wouldn't be writing these things
if it weren't for you.
(So it's your fault!)


And on that note...


I've been writing continuously
for almost six years now.
That surprises even me.
At your urging, I began to write
about my first adventure
in April of 2012 and
haven't stopped since.


But maybe it's time to
give it a rest?
A pause, or hiatus?
Perhaps a full stop.

I've had many, many regulars
disappear and reappear.
I've had some just vanish altogether.

It's always a bit distressing
when a long time, frequent
contributor disappears.
You wonder, as a writer,
if you've somehow offended them.

As a writer, you can't not prevent
offending someone at some time.
People are far too wonderful
in their myriad ways and wants
to not occasionally disagree
with your opinion or position.

It doesn't make it any easier,
but it does make it understandable.

I don't necessarily think
I've offended everyone.
(Not for a lack of trying!)
I do know that life
(and death... and illness..)
get in the way sometimes.

Life flows along its own paths.


Last summer, I planned a road trip
that started out as a quick jaunt to
Milwaukee and back.
Just over 1,570 miles, round trip.

That quickly morphed into
a road trip including
four separate DISmeets
and 3,700 miles of driving.
And yes... I did drive
1,000 miles out of my way
for a DISmeet.
(1,002 to be precise.)

Last fall, I was once again
fortunate enough to
spend time in the World.
And while there,
I once again had DISmeets,
and a wonderful time.


But I've written about those before.
Travel. Disney. Meets.


Is it worthwhile to keep writing?
Perhaps it's getting stale for you,
dear reader.


Perhaps it's time to let other,
more talented and more fresh
writers have their say.
I'll leave it up to you.




Contest

Bonus points if you agree
or disagree that learning
how to pronounce Chick-fil-A
was worth it.
40 points.

Can you guess which
one didn't mind having
her picture taken?
40 points.

Canadian soil.
Doesn't it look Canadian?
Why?
40 points.

For those of you who
had trouble finding them:






Offices everywhere!






Advertising pays.






Airborne schilling
Pizza making
Waiting for a table






Saying Grace
Cocktails






Tattoo fandom
Platter placement






Tagging is illegal

Saw 1-15, 2-30, 3-50, 4-75
5-100, 6-130, 7-160, 8-200
9-250, 10-300

Mrs T 2009– fillet, photo, saw 5 - 180 points.
MeghanEmily - fillet, photo, soil, saw 10 - 420 points.
Canadian Harmony - fillet, photo, soil, saw 7 - 280 points.
franandaj - fillet, photo, soil, saw 9 - 370 points.
rndmr2 - fillet, photo, saw 6 - 210 points
MAGICFOR2 - soil - 40 points.
Tracy161 - fillet - 40 points.
Captain_Oblivious - fillet, photo, soil, saw 10 - 420 points.
juniorbugman - fillet, photo, soil, saw 8 - 320 points.
Steppesister - fillet, photo, soil, saw 10 - 420 points.
mustinjourney - fillet, photo, soil, saw 6 - 250 points.
natebenma - fillet, photo, soil, saw 8 - 320
Terra Nova guy - fillet, photo, soil, saw 3 - 170 points.


Score
Steppesister - 1,550
Captain_Oblivious - 1,425
franandaj - 1,370
MeghanEmily - 1,365
juniorbugman - 1,290
Terra Nova guy - 1,105
rndmr2 - 1,095
mustinjourney - 1,065
Canadian Harmony - 1,035
Mrs T 2009 - 1,000
natebenma - 885
Princess Leia - 650
GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes - 600
CyndiLouWho - 555
vamassey1 - 555
Mac Brew - 510
QueenJen - 505
DonnaBeeGood - 500
Chrystmasangel - 495
afwdwfan - 410
Kiotzu - 370
lisaviolet - 295
Curiouser&curiouser! - 245
chunkymonkey - 125
SoccerDogWithEars - 125
Crashbeckycoot - 105
orangecats2 - 80
cindianne320 - 60
queenbetsey - 60
Jaina - 55
MAGICFOR2 - 50
Tracy161 - 40
cinderkelly - 10
irene_dsc - 10

And our winner, with 1,550 points is....
Steppesister!!

Congrats Liesa!
I'll either send
your prize in the mail...
Or simply wait
until April!
Procrastinators rule!





And thank you to all
who played along!*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> Thank you for reading along.
> Thank you for your comments.
> Without you, there wouldn't
> be a _this._
> And without _this, _
> I wouldn't have you.
> And I am honoured to have
> so many friends and
> acquaintances I have
> met or not met yet.



Thank you! For a steady stream of entertaining distraction! Sometimes it's just more fun to read about your adventures than it is to do homework. Well...most times, really. 

I'm sure I speak for more than just myself when I say how much we enjoy and appreciate you and your stories! 



pkondz said:


> Dealing with Kay both
> the good and the bad.
> (Hmmm... makes me "the ugly"
> no surprise there, though.)





But nooo...of course not!! Those lovely girls of yours had to get their good looks from somewhere! 



pkondz said:


> Perhaps it's time to let other,
> more talented and more _fresh_
> writers have their say.
> I'll leave it up to you.



Um...nope.

You're not off the hook yet! Everyone needs a break from time to time, and if that's you, then by all means take it. You deserve it. But I'm still interested in reading more about your travels! 



pkondz said:


> And our winner, with 1,550 points is....
> Steppesister!!
> 
> Congrats Liesa!



Congrats to Liesa! I put in a valiant effort, but if I had to be bested by someone, @Steppesister is an excellent opponent!


----------



## cindianne320

Congrats to Liesa!

Can't wait to hear about your next adventure!


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

Thoroughly enjoyed all the effort and sharing you have given us. Hoping to have two handed typing soon for better replies, but even after my arm is healed I will never be able to see all your little photo treats! Congrats @Steppesister!


----------



## mustinjourney

Dang it! I can’t believe you piled in 10 hidden gems. I should’ve combed the pictures harder!  

And don’t stop writing!  

I love your writing and reading about your trips. I’ve said it before, but I’ll tell you again.  Your first TR with Kay for her trip to WDW was my inspiration for doing the same thing with each of my girls for their 5th birthdays. 

I’m literally at Disney right now on that trip with my oldest and we’re having the best trip so far!  She’s had so much fun and declared each day “BEST. DAY. EVER!!!”

I wouldn’t be here if not for your TRs. So again. Thank you!


----------



## KRIS10420

I never get tired of your trip reports and I'm fairly sure I've been a quiet follower since the beginning or close to it.  I am admittedly one of those that comes and goes from the Disboards but your trip reports are the first thing I seek out when I come back. I may not join in on the in between chatter but I thoroughly enjoy your writing style so I tend to just read the chapters. I would completely understand if you wanted to take a hiatus from writing as I'm sure it is quite a bit of work to keep up with, but my vote goes to keep writing.


----------



## krysenchips

I know I don't comment often, (usually not at all), but I enjoy your writing style and look forward to a pkondz update. So I say continue, please.  Final choice is ultimately yours, but I would enjoy it if you wrote about your adventures, disney or otherwise.


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Thank you! For a steady stream of entertaining distraction! Sometimes it's just more fun to read about your adventures than it is to do homework. Well...most times, really.



*Such a glowing compliment.
My TR is occasionally better
than doing homework!*






MeghanEmily said:


> I'm sure I speak for more than just myself when I say how much we enjoy and appreciate you and your stories!



*Thank you.
That's very kind.*



MeghanEmily said:


> But nooo...of course not!! Those lovely girls of yours had to get their good looks from somewhere!



*They did!
Their mother.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Um...nope.
> 
> You're not off the hook yet! Everyone needs a break from time to time, and if that's you, then by all means take it. You deserve it. But I'm still interested in reading more about your travels!



*Thank you.
I find myself in need
of a bit of a pick me up.*



MeghanEmily said:


> Congrats to Liesa! I put in a valiant effort, but if I had to be bested by someone, @Steppesister is an excellent opponent!



*You did very well!*


----------



## pkondz

cindianne320 said:


> Can't wait to hear about your next adventure!



*If I write, I'll be sure
to post the link here.*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed all the effort and sharing you have given us.



*Thanks, Donna. *



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Hoping to have two handed typing soon for better replies, but even after my arm is healed I will never be able to see all your little photo treats!



*Had to make it a bit tougher
for the finale.

How is your arm?
Will you be out of the cast
in time for your trip?

Uhh... type Y for yes
and N for no.

Wait... that involves
two keys....
Hit Caps Lock first.*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Dang it! I can’t believe you piled in 10 hidden gems. I should’ve combed the pictures harder!



*I usually try to make the last one
a bit more of a challenge.*



mustinjourney said:


> And don’t stop writing!
> 
> I love your writing and reading about your trips. I’ve said it before, but I’ll tell you again. Your first TR with Kay for her trip to WDW was my inspiration for doing the same thing with each of my girls for their 5th birthdays.



*Wow.
I'm... very honoured.
I'm glad that you felt
my writing was inspiring
in whatever form.*



mustinjourney said:


> I’m literally at Disney right now on that trip with my oldest and we’re having the best trip so far! She’s had so much fun and declared each day “BEST. DAY. EVER!!!”




*That's great!
So glad to hear
you are both having
such a good time. *



mustinjourney said:


> I wouldn’t be here if not for your TRs. So again. Thank you!



*No... Thank you.*


----------



## pkondz

KRIS10420 said:


> I never get tired of your trip reports



*Thank you!*



KRIS10420 said:


> and I'm fairly sure I've been a quiet follower since the beginning or close to it.



*You have!
You first posted on my 
second TR, back in 
September of '13.*



KRIS10420 said:


> I am admittedly one of those that comes and goes from the Disboards but your trip reports are the first thing I seek out when I come back.



*Really?
That's...

Very flattering.
Thank you.*



KRIS10420 said:


> I may not join in on the in between chatter but I thoroughly enjoy your writing style so I tend to just read the chapters.



*And there is no requirement
to do so.
This is a no pressure TR.
They all are.

However...*



KRIS10420 said:


> I would completely understand if you wanted to take a hiatus from writing as I'm sure it is quite a bit of work to keep up with, but my vote goes to keep writing.



*... Thank you.
I am finding myself
in need of a bit
of encouragement.*


----------



## pkondz

krysenchips said:


> I know I don't comment often, (usually not at all),



*Hello, stranger.
Has anyone exploded
into confetti for you yet?

Nice to see you again. *



krysenchips said:


> but I enjoy your writing style and look forward to a pkondz update.



*Thank you.*



krysenchips said:


> So I say continue, please. Final choice is ultimately yours, but I would enjoy it if you wrote about your adventures, disney or otherwise.



*Thank you.
Your support is greatly 
appreciated.*


----------



## krysenchips

pkondz said:


> Hello, stranger.
> Has anyone exploded
> into confetti for you yet?



No visible explosions yet, but I did come across a pile of glitter the other day, so I have high hopes.


----------



## pkondz

krysenchips said:


> No visible explosions yet, but I did come across a pile of glitter the other day, so I have high hopes.



*Let me know! 
And be sure to film it!*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> They did!
> Their mother.



You're a lucky man to be surrounded by such lovely ladies!



pkondz said:


> *Thank you.
> I find myself in need
> of a bit of a pick me up.*



Ignore spelling in favour of the message:






But, in all seriousness, you're reaching a lot of people here who are enjoying your TRs! Don't let us pressure you, by any means, but please let us encourage you! If you can still find enjoyment in writing these reports, know that there are still lots of people who are taking enjoyment from reading them. It's unfortunate to lose readers along the way, but you also pick up new ones, like me!


----------



## Pluto0809

I will chime in to say that I don't comment often because I'm on and off the DIS and can never seem to keep up but personally I would devastated if you quit writing them.  I love your TRs!


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

pkondz said:


> *Thanks, Donna. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Had to make it a bit tougher
> for the finale.
> 
> How is your arm?
> Will you be out of the cast
> in time for your trip?
> 
> Uhh... type Y for yes
> and N for no.
> 
> Wait... that involves
> two keys....
> Hit Caps Lock first.*



Yes, I will be better. The trick now will be to trying to book a trip. I got lucky once with a last minute package deal, so the battle is now to try to be patient and wait for a last minute deal that may never materialize, or book and pay the price. Ariane did a few quotes for me, but I don't want to waste any more of her time on my constant dilly dallying. I have too much time to overthink right now!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> All good things
> must come to an end.



People say that all the time.  But don't all bad things end, too?



pkondz said:


> And crappy things
> like this TR, too.



Right.  Like I said.

I mean, uh, don't say things like that!  



pkondz said:


> Dealing with Kay both
> the good and the bad.
> (Hmmm... makes me "the ugly"
> no surprise there, though.)



Hey, if either of us is surrounded by females, this is going to be our position.  It is what it is.



pkondz said:


> I've been writing continuously
> for almost six years now.
> That surprises even me.
> At _your_ urging, I began to write
> about my first adventure
> in April of 2012 and
> haven't stopped since.



Well, not my urging specifically.  I missed the first few.  Sorry about that.



pkondz said:


> But maybe it's time to
> give it a rest?
> A pause, or hiatus?
> Perhaps a full stop.



But...but...why??

Unless it's overwhelming or you're stressed out.  I totally get that.



pkondz said:


> I've had many, many regulars
> disappear and reappear.
> I've had some just vanish altogether.



Well, that's probably not your fault.  Probably.

Honestly, it happens all the time.  I think it's just life.  People have time for the boards, and then they don't.  Sometimes their life circumstances change, sometimes they lose interest.  Could be any number of reasons.



pkondz said:


> It's always a bit distressing
> when a long time, frequent
> contributor disappears.
> You wonder, as a writer,
> if you've somehow offended them.



  Been there.  It's hard to read tone online.  There are bound to be some misinterpretations.  Every once in a while I read a response and think, "Uh oh.  Did I do something to totally p--- this guy/woman off?"



pkondz said:


> As a writer, you can't _not_ prevent
> offending someone at some time.
> People are far too wonderful
> in their myriad ways and wants
> to not occasionally disagree
> with your opinion or position.
> 
> It doesn't make it any easier,
> but it does make it understandable.



Especially if you're trying to be funny.  I've had more than one joke blow up in my face.  I try to pick innocuous targets for my humor, or poke fun at myself most of all.  But every joke has a target, and sometimes the targets don't appreciate it.  Oops.  All you can do is apologize when you mess up.



pkondz said:


> Last summer, I planned a road trip
> that started out as a quick jaunt to
> Milwaukee and back.
> Just over 1,570 miles, round trip.
> 
> _That_ quickly morphed into
> a road trip including
> four separate DISmeets
> and 3,700 miles of driving.
> And yes... I _did_ drive
> 1,000 miles out of my way
> for a DISmeet.
> _(1,002_ to be precise.)



 That must have been some DIS Meet!



pkondz said:


> But I've written about those before.
> Travel. Disney. Meets.



So have we all.  And we keep coming back for more!



pkondz said:


> Is it worthwhile to keep writing?
> Perhaps it's getting stale for you,
> dear reader.
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's time to let other,
> more talented and more _fresh_
> writers have their say.
> I'll leave it up to you.



You're certainly one of the best storytellers I've met on the boards.  Definitely the funniest.  And you're a friend.  I, for one, would miss hearing your voice around here.  I'm always interested in hearing what you're up to.

I also appreciate the fact that you bring variety to your reports.  Lots of different places to visit--it always keeps things interesting!



pkondz said:


> Steppesister - 1,550
> Captain_Oblivious - 1,425



Dagnabbit!  No-good ricken' fricken'...

I mean, uh, congratulations, @Steppesister !


----------



## Steppesister

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dagnabbit! No-good ricken' fricken'...
> 
> I mean, uh, congratulations, @Steppesister !



This is what I was waiting for. The gracious (in an Oblivious sort of way) concession speech from my worthy opponent. And now, because I think it's the right thing to do having won last time too, I am bestowing my winnings to the Estimable @Captain_Oblivious . Then, when we meet up in Bryce, we can duke it out over the check, should we decide on a Dinner DISMeet. 


PK- Thank you for the wonderful writing style, friendship, wit, photography prowess, and all-around general fun you bring to the Boards. I would greatly miss your Reports, but having been in this exact same funk a few months back, I do understand. Hosting a thread takes time (A. LOT. of time), effort, a degree of occasional frustration, and dedication to run. I get that. Only you can decide if you need a break to just enjoy being a poster on others' threads. Like Mark said, if it's become stressful or a chore, we'd all understand. If they still give you satisfaction and you enjoy the banter of your readers, then you have your answer. Sometimes we all need some encouragement; other times, we need a kick in the butt.

As for this TR, it was really nice to read things from your perspective. Yes, I was on this trip along with @franandaj but not for most. It was fun to hear your thoughts on DLR having been your first time there. Thanks for sharing.... everything. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## vamassey1

I'm so sorry I got terribly behind due to the holidays. I've been slowly catching up. Of course I don't get caught up on yours until it ends. This just goes to show how very much everyone enjoys your reporting. Yours was one of the reports I'm having the longest time getting caught up on. 

I've been reading reports on and off for many years. I can honestly say your writing style is right up there with the best. I rank it right up there with ZZUB. If you have ever read one of his entertaining reports you will agree. So if you can find the time to keep writing I will try to keep reading. 

I'm sorry I missed the contest and comments. I would like to say I have been to a few Cons with my youngest. She likes to cosplay or dress up. I went to chaperone her and people watch. I got lots of pictures and met interesting people. I even had a Dismeet in New Orleans with Marc and Anita while DD did her thing. Now that she's 18 I don't have to tag along. 

If you do start writing I'll need some time to get caught up. We leave for WDW in 11 sleeps.


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> You're a lucky man to be surrounded by such lovely ladies!







MeghanEmily said:


> Ignore spelling in favour of the message:



 *Okay.*



MeghanEmily said:


>



*Yuss!*



MeghanEmily said:


> But, in all seriousness, you're reaching a lot of people here who are enjoying your TRs! Don't let us pressure you, by any means, but please let us encourage you! If you can still find enjoyment in writing these reports, know that there are still lots of people who are taking enjoyment from reading them.



*Thank you. 
I am finding myself
in need of a bit of encouragement.*



MeghanEmily said:


> It's unfortunate to lose readers along the way, but you also pick up new ones, like me!



*You are quite right. *


----------



## pkondz

Pluto0809 said:


> I will chime in to say that I don't comment often because I'm on and off the DIS and can never seem to keep up



*No worries!
I get that life gets in the way
from time to time. *



Pluto0809 said:


> but personally I would devastated if you quit writing them. I love your TRs!



*Thanks, Ariana.
That's really nice of you to say.*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Yes, I will be better.



*Good!!!*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> The trick now will be to trying to book a trip. I got lucky once with a last minute package deal, so the battle is now to try to be patient and wait for a last minute deal that may never materialize, or book and pay the price.



*Hopefully something will come up for you. *



DonnaBeeGood said:


> Ariane did a few quotes for me,



*Ariane?*



DonnaBeeGood said:


> but I don't want to waste any more of her time on my constant dilly dallying. I have too much time to overthink right now!


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> People say that all the time. But don't all bad things end, too?



*It sure doesn't feel like it sometimes!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Right. Like I said.
> 
> I mean, uh, don't say things like that!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, if either of us is surrounded by females, this is going to be our position. It is what it is.



*It's a truism.
They're just prettier than we are.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, not my urging specifically. I missed the first few. Sorry about that.



*But you've been a very constant
and appreciated reader ever since.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But...but...why??
> 
> Unless it's overwhelming or you're stressed out. I totally get that.



*Not overwhelming or stressful.
Just...
Well....

I guess I just need a bit
of encouragement.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, that's probably not your fault. Probably.
> 
> Honestly, it happens all the time. I think it's just life. People have time for the boards, and then they don't. Sometimes their life circumstances change, sometimes they lose interest. Could be any number of reasons.



*I know. 
And yet...

I still worry.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Been there. It's hard to read tone online. There are bound to be some misinterpretations. Every once in a while I read a response and think, "Uh oh. Did I do something to totally p--- this guy/woman off?"



*Yes. I had one not long ago.
And I always feel badly.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Especially if you're trying to be funny. I've had more than one joke blow up in my face. I try to pick innocuous targets for my humor, or poke fun at myself most of all. But every joke has a target, and sometimes the targets don't appreciate it. Oops. All you can do is apologize when you mess up.



*I've been the "victim" of that,
but hope I haven't been the
instigator of it.

But very probably have.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That must have been some DIS Meet!





*It absolutely was!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So have we all. And we keep coming back for more!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> You're certainly one of the best storytellers I've met on the boards. Definitely the funniest.



*Um... dude...

I believe you have that title.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And you're a friend. I, for one, would miss hearing your voice around here. I'm always interested in hearing what you're up to.



*Thanks, Mark.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I also appreciate the fact that you bring variety to your reports. Lots of different places to visit--it always keeps things interesting!



*Okay. That's good to know.
I sometimes wonder
"It's a Disney site. 
Does anyone care about this?"*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dagnabbit! No-good ricken' fricken'...
> 
> I mean, uh, congratulations, @Steppesister !


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> And now, because I think it's the right thing to do having won last time too, I am bestowing my winnings to the Estimable @Captain_Oblivious .



*Okay. That's very nice of you.

@Captain_Oblivious can you 
PM your mailing address
and I'll send your prize out, asap.*



Steppesister said:


> PK- Thank you for the wonderful writing style, friendship, wit, photography prowess, and all-around general fun you bring to the Boards.



*Aw, shucks...



You're very welcome!*



Steppesister said:


> I would greatly miss your Reports, but having been in this exact same funk a few months back, I do understand. Hosting a thread takes time (A. LOT. of time), effort, a degree of occasional frustration, and dedication to run. I get that.



*Yup! 
TR writing is definitely
a time suck.
And... I have seen many, many
TRs that just... peter out.*



Steppesister said:


> Only you can decide if you need a break to just enjoy being a poster on others' threads. Like Mark said, if it's become stressful or a chore, we'd all understand. If they still give you satisfaction and you enjoy the banter of your readers, then you have your answer. Sometimes we all need some encouragement; other times, we need a kick in the butt.



*So... is this my kick in the butt? 
(And... thanks for that.)*



Steppesister said:


> As for this TR, it was really nice to read things from your perspective. Yes, I was on this trip along with @franandaj but not for most. It was fun to hear your thoughts on DLR having been your first time there. Thanks for sharing.... everything. I really enjoyed it!



*I'm glad you liked it. 
I must admit that I leaned on 
you and Alison for details
that I'd forgotten.
So thanks to you both, as well!*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> I'm so sorry I got terribly behind due to the holidays. I've been slowly catching up.



*No worries!
I know that's a busy time. *



vamassey1 said:


> Of course I don't get caught up on yours until it ends.



*Of course!
And... that's perfectly okay.*



vamassey1 said:


> This just goes to show how very much everyone enjoys your reporting. Yours was one of the reports I'm having the longest time getting caught up on.



*Well... thank you.*



vamassey1 said:


> I've been reading reports on and off for many years. I can honestly say your writing style is right up there with the best. I rank it right up there with ZZUB. If you have ever read one of his entertaining reports you will agree.



*I'm afraid I'm not familiar with him/her. I took a quick look but didn't see a TR link in the siggie. 

But... thank you very much for the praise. 
That's very kind of you and... pretty overwhelming.*



vamassey1 said:


> So if you can find the time to keep writing I will try to keep reading.



*Thank you.*



vamassey1 said:


> I'm sorry I missed the contest and comments.



*That's okay. 
The contest is for those who wish
and/or have the time.
It's not a prerequisite. *



vamassey1 said:


> I would like to say I have been to a few Cons with my youngest. She likes to cosplay or dress up. I went to chaperone her and people watch. I got lots of pictures and met interesting people.



*Nice!
Care to share any of your photos?*



vamassey1 said:


> I even had a Dismeet in New Orleans with Marc and Anita while DD did her thing.



*Nice!*



vamassey1 said:


> Now that she's 18 I don't have to tag along.



*Even nicer.*





vamassey1 said:


> If you do start writing I'll need some time to get caught up. We leave for WDW in 11 sleeps.



*That's really close!
I'm not sure when I'll start  
(Or if I'll start...)
But it will be a little while.

If/when... I'll post a link, here.*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Steppesister said:


> This is what I was waiting for. The gracious (in an Oblivious sort of way) concession speech from my worthy opponent. And now, because I think it's the right thing to do having won last time too, I am bestowing my winnings to the Estimable @Captain_Oblivious . Then, when we meet up in Bryce, we can duke it out over the check, should we decide on a Dinner DISMeet.





Wow!  That's incredibly kind and gracious of you, Liesa!  If I'd known you were going to do that for me I would have presented a nicer concession speech.   Thank you so much!

Have you researched the dinner options around Bryce?  There's not a whole lot out there...



pkondz said:


> It sure doesn't feel like it sometimes!



I know what you mean!



pkondz said:


> It's a truism.
> They're just prettier than we are.



Yep.  Just the way it is.  I'm ok with that.



pkondz said:


> But you've been a very constant
> and appreciated reader ever since.



Well, thanks.  Like I said, I enjoy your TR's.



pkondz said:


> Not overwhelming or stressful.
> Just...
> Well....
> 
> I guess I just need a bit
> of encouragement.



We all do, sometimes.  I get that.  Always easier to focus on the negative things going on.



pkondz said:


> I know.
> And yet...
> 
> I still worry.



Perfectly natural, but I don't think it's warranted.  



pkondz said:


> Yes. I had one not long ago.
> And I always feel badly.



Me too.  I've sent a few apologetic PM's in my time.



pkondz said:


> I've been the "victim" of that,
> but hope I haven't been the
> instigator of it.
> 
> But very probably have.



Well, whatever I said that made you the victim, I'm sorry!



pkondz said:


> Um... dude...
> 
> I believe _you_ have that title.



Thanks, man.  I appreciate that. 



pkondz said:


> Okay. That's good to know.
> I sometimes wonder
> "It's a Disney site.
> Does anyone care about this?"



There's more to life than Disney!

Crap...will I get banned for that?



pkondz said:


> Okay. That's very nice of you.
> 
> @Captain_Oblivious can you
> PM your mailing address
> and I'll send your prize out, asap.



Will do, and thank you!


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

pkondz said:


> And yes... I _did_ drive
> 1,000 miles out of my way
> for a DISmeet.
> _(1,002_ to be precise.)



Oops. Was that one me?? 

I'm probably one of the readers who you think is disappearing. I promise I'm really not. I've read all of the updates, but usually on my phone as my work computer doesn't load your photos. And that makes it very hard to reply the way I want to. And then of course I tell myself I'm going to reply when I get home and......

I certainly understand wanting a break. However, I would be very sad not to have a pkondz TR to be following. You make me smile in more ways than I count, and I consider myself extremely lucky to be able to consider you a friend <3


----------



## jandlinz

I just binge read your entire trip report today! I am so glad I stumbled upon it. I had no idea you started a California one. I love that Kay got to enjoy the big rodents!!! Does she want to be a vet? Some of your pictures reminded me of our trip to California this past September. If you go back and want to see the Hollywood sign go to The Griffith Park Observatory. It is a great view. Griffith Park also has the carousel Walt Disney brought his girls to. We rode the carousel and took pictures. I love your reports. Sorry I’ve been MIA. Homeschooling this year has been more difficult and the move has also taken some time to get used to, a new routine and new area. So glad you are doing well. Hugs!


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> Nice!
> Care to share any of your photos?



You may regret asking for photos. I'm the typical proud Mama.

The first Con she went to was small and help in Lafayette. She went with a friend's family. They dressed as Steampunked Disney. My daughter Danielle is Jasmine in red.

  

Since I didn't go to this one I had to settle on Instagram photos.

I went with her to MecaCon in New Orleans. For part of the day she did the Steampunked Disney, this time in green and then some character from an anime. 

   

I went back with her to MecaCon the next year and she was another anime character.

  

That fall we went to another small Con in Lafayette that wasn't as heavy into anime so she did a Marvel character. This was thrown together the night before with stuff she got at Goodwill. Scarlet Witch?

  

And then she has her standby. Both my daughters have used the Belle outfit numerous times. It was put together with stuff we already had. I think the only thing we bought was the apron.

 

I haven't been to a Con with her the last 2 years. This past year she was 18 and went with friends and the year before that a friend's Dad took a group and rented a hotel room. 

Are you sorry you asked now?



pkondz said:


> I'm afraid I'm not familiar with him/her. I took a quick look but didn't see a TR link in the siggie.



ZZUB hasn't written a trip report in many years. He had a great love for Disney and Alabama, but I didn't hold it against him (I'm an LSU Tiger fan). He stopped writing reports and I think started a blog. I know @GreatBiscuit remembers his reports. I learned the term "number 4" from him.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I'd like to start this ending
> by thanking you.
> Thank you for reading along.
> Thank you for your comments.



You're welcome.  I enjoyed commenting along and making sassy remarks when you didn't believe me about things like traffic.



pkondz said:


> I wouldn't be writing these things
> if it weren't for you.
> (So it's your fault!)



I will happily take all the blame!



pkondz said:


> I began to write
> about my first adventure
> in April of 2012 and
> haven't stopped since.



I can't say that I've been here since the beginning, but I have been around for several years now!



pkondz said:


> But maybe it's time to
> give it a rest?
> A pause, or hiatus?
> Perhaps a full stop.





Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



pkondz said:


> It's always a bit distressing
> when a long time, frequent
> contributor disappears.
> You wonder, as a writer,
> if you've somehow offended them.



Actually I just assume life got in the way.



pkondz said:


> Last summer, I planned a road trip
> that started out as a quick jaunt to
> Milwaukee and back.
> Just over 1,570 miles, round trip.



Sounds reasonable.



pkondz said:


> _That_ quickly morphed into
> a road trip including
> four separate DISmeets
> and 3,700 miles of driving.
> And yes... I _did_ drive
> 1,000 miles out of my way
> for a DISmeet.
> _(1,002_ to be precise.)



1000 round trip or each way? 



pkondz said:


> But I've written about those before.
> Travel. Disney. Meets.
> 
> 
> Is it worthwhile to keep writing?
> Perhaps it's getting stale for you,
> dear reader.



It never gets stale! As I've told you before, you could tell us about a trip to the grocery store, and make it interesting!



pkondz said:


> Perhaps it's time to let other,
> more talented and more _fresh_
> writers have their say.
> I'll leave it up to you.



Don't. You. Dare.

Well OK. If you're burned out and its become a chore and a bother to write these reports, I'll understand if you want to stop. But i would be sad if there weren't new Pkondz TRs to read.



pkondz said:


> franandaj - fillet, photo, soil, saw 9 - 370 points.



Even if i saw all 10, i still would have been in 3rd place. 



pkondz said:


> Okay. That's very nice of you.
> 
> @Captain_Oblivious can you
> PM your mailing address
> and I'll send your prize out, asap.



You wanna hear something weird? A couple weeks ago we were on our way to my friend Jenny's house. Since she's lived here less than a year i still need Google maps to get to her house. When I opened the app I was searching around for where I'd saved her address what popped up in my "places" was Pkondz (whose home was 1529 miles away) and Mark's (whose home was 2372 miles away). I won't post your address on a public forum, but just out of curiosity do each of your steets have something to do with bodies of water or is Google messing with me?


----------



## fallonkendra

pkondz said:


> So... be prepared for details....
> Loooots of details.
> For the first _half_ of this TR.
> The second half?
> 
> Yeah... not so much.
> I'll be relying on my memory there.



I'm envious of those people who have their trip reports completed within a month or two of returning - they must still be able to remember everything! 



pkondz said:


> Exploding helicopters.
> With giraffes.
> 
> What all good TRs should have,
> naturally.



I was thinking your last few trip reports have been lacking in the exploding helicopters and giraffes area.



pkondz said:


> A few days later, Kay comes to me and says.
> "Dad? I want to do _this._"
> And shows me this exact photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay is an animal lover.
> She goes _nuts_ for any animals...
> The critters in the above photo
> are _capybaras._
> The world's largest rodent.
> Pretty much just giant versions
> of her Guinea Pig.



Right! I remember reading this in your last report! I own degus, which are a cousin of the capybara and guinea pig, only much smaller.



pkondz said:


> The winner gets...
> Canadian chocolate.
> 
> Of course if you live in Canada...
> Then all you get is... chocolate.



Oh darn. Guess I'm too late joining in to get a free Coffee Crisp.


----------



## pkondz

*I will get back to everyone 
and their responses.
It's not going unnoticed!
I just don't have time right now.
But hoping tomorrow.*


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Hi Ponzi. Just wanted to pop in to say I have not disappeared, just turned into a lurker....... I would very much enjoy more reports from you, but I understand if it gets too old or too much.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yep. Just the way it is. I'm ok with that.



*Me too. *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We all do, sometimes. I get that. Always easier to focus on the negative things going on.



*Sometimes... yes.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Perfectly natural, but I don't think it's warranted.



*Perhaps. I hope not.
Still worry, though.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, whatever I said that made you the victim, I'm sorry!



*Finally!
I thought you'd never
apologize for that!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks, man. I appreciate that.



*Merely the truth.
Ask anyone.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There's more to life than Disney!
> 
> Crap...will I get banned for that?



*Nah.
You should be fine.

Uh.... Mark?




Mark???*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Will do, and thank you!



*Still waiting for your address. *


----------



## pkondz

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Oops. Was that one me??



*Yup! That was you! *



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I'm probably one of the readers who you think is disappearing.



*Actually... yes.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I promise I'm really not. I've read all of the updates, but usually on my phone as my work computer doesn't load your photos. And that makes it very hard to reply the way I want to. And then of course I tell myself I'm going to reply when I get home and......



*Ahhhh... 

Yes, I am familiar with that one.

I have done the same.
"Shoot. I can't comment from the phone.
I'll do it when I get home."

In through the eyes and out the brain.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I certainly understand wanting a break. However, I would be very sad not to have a pkondz TR to be following. You make me smile in more ways than I count,



*Awww...

Annie? You just made my day.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> and I consider myself extremely lucky to be able to consider you a friend <3


----------



## pkondz

jandlinz said:


> I just binge read your entire trip report today!



*Were people wondering
why you were feeling so ill?*



jandlinz said:


> I am so glad I stumbled upon it. I had no idea you started a California one.



*Started it?
Heck!
I finished it!!*



jandlinz said:


> I love that Kay got to enjoy the big rodents!!! Does she want to be a vet?



*She loves animals...
but she never wants to be a vet.
She says she could never put
a pet down.*



jandlinz said:


> Some of your pictures reminded me of our trip to California this past September.



*Oh! And how was that?*



jandlinz said:


> If you go back and want to see the Hollywood sign go to The Griffith Park Observatory. It is a great view.



*Sure. Now you tell me!
(But thanks for the tip!)*



jandlinz said:


> Griffith Park also has the carousel Walt Disney brought his girls to. We rode the carousel and took pictures.



*No way!!
I had no idea!
Thanks a lot for that!*



jandlinz said:


> I love your reports.



*Thanks! *



jandlinz said:


> Sorry I’ve been MIA. Homeschooling this year has been more difficult and the move has also taken some time to get used to, a new routine and new area.



*Yes, I can only imagine.
Are you feeling more settled now?*



jandlinz said:


> So glad you are doing well. Hugs!



*I'm doing okay. 
How are you and the fam?*


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

Yay, took the plunge! Heading down for some Spring break sunshine and healing! I think as long as there are no one-armed monkey bar challenges I should do just fine


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> You may regret asking for photos. I'm the typical proud Mama.



*I can honestly say that 
I have never regretted
asking for photos.

And I can still say that!*



vamassey1 said:


> The first Con she went to was small and help in Lafayette. She went with a friend's family. They dressed as Steampunked Disney. My daughter Danielle is Jasmine in red.



*Love the idea. She was what? 14? 15?*



vamassey1 said:


>



*Great costumes! 
Those horns are impressive.*



vamassey1 said:


>



*Interesting.
Different con, you say.
But a lot of the same costumes.
I like that your DD changed it up.*



vamassey1 said:


>



*whoa.

Bada**.*



vamassey1 said:


>



*That... I'll call it an 'axe'
is impressive.
Did she make that?
Or buy it?
How heavy was it??*



vamassey1 said:


> Scarlet Witch?



*Beats me!
I'm not that into the Marvel Universe.*



vamassey1 said:


>



*Impressive Cpt. America.*



vamassey1 said:


>



*That is one cool shot!
Who took it?*



vamassey1 said:


>



*Wow! That's perfect!
Very impressive. *



vamassey1 said:


> I haven't been to a Con with her the last 2 years. This past year she was 18 and went with friends and the year before that a friend's Dad took a group and rented a hotel room.



*Got any photos of what
she did those times?*



vamassey1 said:


> Are you sorry you asked now?



*Nope! Not even close! *



vamassey1 said:


> ZZUB hasn't written a trip report in many years. He had a great love for Disney and Alabama, but I didn't hold it against him (I'm an LSU Tiger fan). He stopped writing reports and I think started a blog. I know @GreatBiscuit remembers his reports. I learned the term "number 4" from him.



*Ah. 
Had to Google LSU...

and then smacked self in forehead.

So... "number 4"?*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> You're welcome. I enjoyed commenting along and making sassy remarks when you didn't believe me about things like traffic.



*Next time....
Include the words:
"No. Really!"*



franandaj said:


> I will happily take all the blame!







franandaj said:


> I can't say that I've been here since the beginning, but I have been around for several years now!



*Yes you have! *



franandaj said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



*Hmmm... sorry...
Not quite clear...

Are you saying "No"?*



franandaj said:


> Actually I just assume life got in the way.



*But even then...

Illness? Death? Depression?
What??

Basically... Are you okay?*



franandaj said:


> 1000 round trip or each way?



*Neither. 
More of a detour.
Going from A to B.
Going via C was
an extra 1,000 miles.*



franandaj said:


> It never gets stale! As I've told you before, you could tell us about a trip to the grocery store, and make it interesting!



*What if I didn't buy anything?*



franandaj said:


> Don't. You. Dare.



*Umm.... eep!*



franandaj said:


> Well OK. If you're burned out and its become a chore and a bother to write these reports, I'll understand if you want to stop. But i would be sad if there weren't new Pkondz TRs to read.



*Thank you, Alison.
I appreciate that.*



franandaj said:


> Even if i saw all 10, i still would have been in 3rd place.



*I really didn't expect many
to find all 10.*



franandaj said:


> You wanna hear something weird? A couple weeks ago we were on our way to my friend Jenny's house. Since she's lived here less than a year i still need Google maps to get to her house. When I opened the app I was searching around for where I'd saved her address what popped up in my "places" was Pkondz (whose home was 1529 miles away) and Mark's (whose home was 2372 miles away). I won't post your address on a public forum, but just out of curiosity do each of your steets have something to do with bodies of water or is Google messing with me?



*If I walk to the bottom of my street,
which would be, oh... about 4 houses.

I could maybe throw a rock in the river.
There's a field and a footpath in between.*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *Next time....
> Include the words:
> "No. Really!"*



And i need to send an e-mail to our little group as we can make reservations now for our Friday night restaurant. Plus with the arrival time of your flight, some of the plans discussed amongst us might not be feasible timewise.  No Really. I'll try to get that email out in the next couple days. Too hard from the phone and i can't really bring my lap top for sitting at the vet's office.



pkondz said:


> But even then...
> 
> Illness? Death? Depression?
> What??
> 
> Basically... Are you okay?



Most of the time its work, at least that's my experience.



pkondz said:


> Neither.
> More of a detour.
> Going from A to B.
> Going via C was
> an extra 1,000 miles.



I sure hope that you write that TR. Now im really curious where you went besides Liesa's, or was hers the 1000 mile trip?



pkondz said:


> What if I didn't buy anything?



I'm sure you would come up with something. Either how the drive was eventful, the people you encountered, what caught your eye on the shelves, and what made you change your mindas to why you didnt buy anything.



pkondz said:


> *I really didn't expect many
> to find all 10.*



I just need to realize there isn't a limit to the number of ones you will put in there.



pkondz said:


> If I walk to the bottom of my street,
> which would be, oh... about 4 houses.
> 
> I could_ maybe_ throw a rock in the river.
> There's a field and a footpath in between.



Thats not what i meant, the _name_ of your street. Does it have some sort of nautical reference?


----------



## pkondz

fallonkendra said:


> I'm envious of those people who have their trip reports completed within a month or two of returning - they must still be able to remember everything!



* We were just talking about this 
on your TR, weren't we?

My first TR was too fast for some.
So I have deliberately slowed down.*



fallonkendra said:


> I was thinking your last few trip reports have been lacking in the exploding helicopters and giraffes area.



*So was this one. 
Turns out, it was 
just that one.

Must do better.*



fallonkendra said:


> Right! I remember reading this in your last report! I own degus, which are a cousin of the capybara and guinea pig, only much smaller.



*I like degus.
Never owned any, though.

And I'm sure you told
me before you had degus.*



fallonkendra said:


> Oh darn. Guess I'm too late joining in to get a free Coffee Crisp.



*Well you can just go get one. *


----------



## pkondz

Backstage_Gal said:


> Hi Ponzi.



*Hi, Marita! *



Backstage_Gal said:


> Just wanted to pop in to say I have not disappeared, just turned into a lurker.......



*But I'm glad you took the time
to say hello to an old friend. *



Backstage_Gal said:


> I would very much enjoy more reports from you, but I understand if it gets too old or too much.



*Thank you.
Just in need of encouragement, I guess.
Sometimes it's just nice to hear
that people still are interested.
Or even want it.*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Yay, took the plunge! Heading down for some Spring break sunshine and healing! I think as long as there are no one-armed monkey bar challenges I should do just fine



*Good for you!
I'm sure you'll have
a great time.

One arm or two. *


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> And i need to send an e-mail to our little group as we can make reservations now for our Friday night restaurant. Plus with the arrival time of your flight, some of the plans discussed amongst us might not be feasible timewise. No Really. I'll try to get that email out in the next couple days. Too hard from the phone and i can't really bring my lap top for sitting at the vet's office.



*Hmmm... okay.
You did say "No Really"
so I have to believe you.


Well..... waiting for the email.*



franandaj said:


> Most of the time its work, at least that's my experience.



*I totally understand that!*



franandaj said:


> I sure hope that you write that TR. Now im really curious where you went besides Liesa's, or was hers the 1000 mile trip?



*No. Hers was 800.*



franandaj said:


> I'm sure you would come up with something. Either how the drive was eventful, the people you encountered, what caught your eye on the shelves, and what made you change your mindas to why you didnt buy anything.





*Or how the floor was over waxed
so I made an aisle into
a shuffleboard and used
sticks of butter as pucks.*



franandaj said:


> I just need to realize there isn't a limit to the number of ones you will put in there.



*Correct. *



franandaj said:


> Thats not what i meant, the _name_ of your street. Does it have some sort of nautical reference?



*Hmmm... Well, if you Google mapped it,
you'll see that the next street also
has a nautical name.

I think just a name. 
Perhaps based on the fact it's
fairly close to water.*


----------



## pkondz

*If anyone was missed,
please let me know!*


----------



## jandlinz

pkondz said:


> *Were people wondering
> why you were feeling so ill?*


No, but my hubby was a little annoyed. I honestly only read each chapter, but I’m a speed reader. I also read during my kids’ swim team and swim lesson times. They start at 4:15 and end at 8, 3 nights a week. The other two nights it’s just my oldest. I travel back and forth dropping off and picking up and making dinner for each kiddo, but I do have some time to just sit also. You must remember those days!



pkondz said:


> Started it?
> Heck!
> I_ finished_ it!!


Sorry, but it’s not like I got an invite. I just crashed the party at the end.



pkondz said:


> She says she could never put
> a pet down.


I agree. It’s so hard. That and allergies are a reason I won’t get a pet.



pkondz said:


> *Oh! And how was that?*


 
Magical



pkondz said:


> *Sure. Now you tell me!
> (But thanks for the tip!)*


We went in September after you. I did a lot of research before going. We also saw the shuttle Endeavor at the Science Museum. 
 



pkondz said:


> No way!!
> I had no idea!
> Thanks a lot for that!


I keep trying to attach photos, but it says the file is too large. I can try from the computer tomorrow. If you have any tips let me know.



pkondz said:


> *Are you feeling more settled now?*


Much more settled. There is a lot to get used to. The saying “everything is bigger in Texas” is not a lie. The traffic is also rough, although the weather is amazing. No snow equals a happy wife. We have a pool and the kids love it.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Hmmm... okay.
> You_ did_ say "No Really"
> so I have to believe you.
> 
> 
> Well..... waiting for the email.



It's up on my computer, but between eating and watching TV it isn't getting wrote as fast as I want.



pkondz said:


> *Or how the floor was over waxed
> so I made an aisle into
> a shuffleboard and used
> sticks of butter as pucks.*



That too would be interesting!



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... Well, if you Google mapped it,
> you'll see that the next street also
> has a nautical name.
> 
> I think just a name.
> Perhaps based on the fact it's
> fairly close to water.



I didn't actually click on the link.  I only saw the name of the street that you supposedly live on.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

pkondz said:


> *Yup! That was you! *



Heh. Whoops. Sorry bout that.



pkondz said:


> *Actually... yes.*



I know. I feel awful about it.



pkondz said:


> *In through the eyes and out the brain.*



Pretty much. I have all the responses in my head, they just get shuffled to the back by the end of the day. The Chick-fil-a thing made me lol, as that's our go-to option when we don't feel like cooking and just want something quick. And I'm pretty sure my branch is responsible for at least 50% of the business of the one around the corner.



pkondz said:


> *Annie? You just made my day.*



I try. I always tell people I'm one of the nicest people you'll meet, I just happen to be very sarcastic. They never believe me.....


----------



## pkondz

jandlinz said:


> No, but my hubby was a little annoyed.




*"Why are you reading that crap???"*



jandlinz said:


> I honestly only read each chapter, but I’m a speed reader.



*That's what the links are for.
I get that not everyone
wants to or can read all the comments.*



jandlinz said:


> I also read during my kids’ swim team and swim lesson times. They start at 4:15 and end at 8, 3 nights a week. The other two nights it’s just my oldest. I travel back and forth dropping off and picking up and making dinner for each kiddo, but I do have some time to just sit also.



*Sit?

What is this "sit" that you speak of?


Seriously... Holy cow that sounds exhausting!*



jandlinz said:


> You must remember those days!



*Ohhhhh, yes.*



jandlinz said:


> Sorry, but it’s not like I got an invite. I just crashed the party at the end.



*I have sent out PMs in the past...
but... it felt... uncomfortable.
"Hi! I haven't spoken to you
in over a year and I barely know you,
but you did post once so I'm bugging you now."

I do know that some want the heads up. 
I try to always post a link to the next TR
at the end of the last one.*



jandlinz said:


> I agree. It’s so hard. That and allergies are a reason I won’t get a pet.



*That would do it all right.*



jandlinz said:


> Magical



*Great!! *



jandlinz said:


> We went in September after you. I did a lot of research before going. We also saw the shuttle Endeavor at the Science Museum.



*Cool!!*



jandlinz said:


> I keep trying to attach photos, but it says the file is too large. I can try from the computer tomorrow. If you have any tips let me know.



*If you're trying to post photos from a phone
it will almost always tell you it's too large.
Open the photo, click the edit button
(on mine it's either top right or 
bottom left.)
Crop the photo down... 
With practice you'll know how much.
Then it will fit.
If it doesn't... you didn't crop enough.*



jandlinz said:


> Much more settled. There is a lot to get used to. The saying “everything is bigger in Texas” is not a lie. The traffic is also rough, although the weather is amazing. No snow equals a happy wife. We have a pool and the kids love it.



*<sigh>.... no snow....
That sounds... heavenly.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It's up on my computer, but between eating and watching TV it isn't getting wrote as fast as I want.



*And I see you sent it,
but haven't had a chance to read yet.*



franandaj said:


> That too would be interesting!







franandaj said:


> I didn't actually click on the link. I only saw the name of the street that you supposedly live on.



*"supposedly"...

You have doubts?
Come up and see!*


----------



## pkondz

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Heh. Whoops. Sorry bout that.



*I'm not sorry. 
I really enjoyed it!*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I know. I feel awful about it.



*Don't! 
Life gets in the way. 
It happens.

As long as I know you're okay,
I'm happy.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Pretty much. I have all the responses in my head, they just get shuffled to the back by the end of the day.



*Back of the head.
If we open it up,
all that stuff will come
tumbling out.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> The Chick-fil-a thing made me lol, as that's our go-to option when we don't feel like cooking and just want something quick. And I'm pretty sure my branch is responsible for at least 50% of the business of the one around the corner.



*One of these days,
I'll try one.
Maybe in April?

I should!*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I try. I always tell people I'm one of the nicest people you'll meet, I just happen to be very sarcastic. They never believe me.....



*I believe you.
I agree that you're one
of the nicest people I've met.*


----------



## GreatBiscuit

vamassey1 said:


> ZZUB hasn't written a trip report in many years. He had a great love for Disney and Alabama, but I didn't hold it against him (I'm an LSU Tiger fan). He stopped writing reports and I think started a blog. I know @GreatBiscuit remembers his reports. I learned the term "number 4" from him.


Howdy!   Long time no see!  And yes I do remember it well! 



pkondz said:


> *So... "number 4"?*


The Number 4 story was literally the funniest thing I have ever read.

EVER.

You can find it here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-battle-for-my-wallet-iv-return-of-the-zzubs-addendum-p-85-07-12.1268153/page-49#post-18152387


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> Is it worthwhile to keep writing?
> Perhaps it's getting stale for you,
> dear reader.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to let other,
> more talented and more _fresh_
> writers have their say.
> I'll leave it up to you.


Nope please don't stop writing.  I love reading about people's trips to Disney and far away places and you are one of the good storytellers.
I am a late reader to your reports but have enjoyed them and I think I have played along with the contests for your last 2 reports.   I like the interaction between your readers.



pkondz said:


> Score
> Steppesister - 1,550
> Captain_Oblivious - 1,425
> franandaj - 1,370
> MeghanEmily - 1,365
> juniorbugman - 1,290


Well I made a valiant effort to catch up but congratulations @Steppesister and now @Captain_Oblivious for your win.
I guess I really don't need to win (even though I wish I could have) because I can walk to any store here and buy Canadian chocolate bars but my favourite chocolate bar actually comes from Great Britain and I can't walk there.  I have to shop the British Isle shoppes to purchase my Milky Way bars. 



pkondz said:


> And thank you to all
> who played along!


 I love playing the contests now on your reports.  



pkondz said:


> Saw 1-15, 2-30, 3-50, 4-75
> 5-100, 6-130, 7-160, 8-200
> 9-250, 10-300


Boy I looked and looked and thought that I was doing great finding 8.  Sneaky.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> "supposedly"...
> 
> You have doubts?
> Come up and see!



So you're not going to answer my question? I guess I'll have to wait until April when i show you the address on my phone.


----------



## Steppesister

GreatBiscuit said:


> Howdy!   Long time no see!  And yes I do remember it well!
> 
> The Number 4 story was literally the funniest thing I have ever read.
> 
> EVER.
> 
> You can find it here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-battle-for-my-wallet-iv-return-of-the-zzubs-addendum-p-85-07-12.1268153/page-49#post-18152387


I laughed til I cried. Oh man, that was some funny stuff there.


----------



## pooh'smate

@ZZUB's first trip report is what got me hooked on reading trip reports. I enjoy your trip reports @pkondz but I totally get that they are work and I don't comment near enough. Take a break if you need to but please don't stop writing them forever.


----------



## pkondz

GreatBiscuit said:


> The Number 4 story was literally the funniest thing I have ever read.
> 
> EVER.
> 
> You can find it here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-battle-for-my-wallet-iv-return-of-the-zzubs-addendum-p-85-07-12.1268153/page-49#post-18152387


*Okay... That was pretty darned 
entertaining!
I see now.
Well... truthfully, cannot unsee.*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Nope please don't stop writing. I love reading about people's trips to Disney and far away places and you are one of the good storytellers.



*Thank you! *



juniorbugman said:


> I am a late reader to your reports but have enjoyed them and I think I have played along with the contests for your last 2 reports. I like the interaction between your readers.



*I like the interaction too!
It's why I'm here. *



juniorbugman said:


> Well I made a valiant effort to catch up







juniorbugman said:


> I guess I really don't need to win (even though I wish I could have) because I can walk to any store here and buy Canadian chocolate bars but my favourite chocolate bar actually comes from Great Britain and I can't walk there. I have to shop the British Isle shoppes to purchase my Milky Way bars.



*Well... I had thought about
doing something if a Canadian
should win.*



juniorbugman said:


> I love playing the contests now on your reports.



*I'm glad you do!
Never quite sure if people
enjoy it or tolerate it.*



juniorbugman said:


> Boy I looked and looked and thought that I was doing great finding 8. Sneaky.



*Yup!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> So you're not going to answer my question? I guess I'll have to wait until April when i show you the address on my phone.


*Didn't I answer it?
I wrote this:*



pkondz said:


> *Hmmm... Well, if you Google mapped it, you'll see that the next street also
> has a nautical name.
> I think just a name.
> Perhaps based on the fact it's
> fairly close to water.*



*That wasn't what you were asking?*​


----------



## pkondz

pooh'smate said:


> @ZZUB's first trip report is what got me hooked on reading trip reports. I enjoy your trip reports @pkondz but I totally get that they are work and I don't comment near enough. Take a break if you need to but please don't stop writing them forever.


*Thanks. 
I'm definitely being swayed in 
one particular direction.

And it's appreciated.*


----------



## Chrystmasangel

I may not always be able to comment or keep up, but I absolutely LOVE your TR's.  Your quirky sense of humor is right on par with mine!   I get that they are a lot of work and appriciate so much the time peeps put into them.  Your pictures are just amazing and I love looking for Marvin and all your Pkondz Air advertisments!  If you decide to take a break, I get that, but want  you to know it will be greatly missed.  There are a handful of TR's that I look forward to checking every couple of days and sometimes even hang on the edge of my seat to read them, and yours are on that list.  What ever you decide to do, I hope it is what's best for you.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *Didn't I answer it?
> I wrote this:
> 
> Hmmm... Well, if you Google mapped it, you'll see that the next street also
> has a nautical name.
> I think just a name.
> Perhaps based on the fact it's
> fairly close to water.
> *
> *That wasn't what you were asking?*​



Technically what I was asking was "does your street name have anything to do with the word 'Peninsular'?'"  Sorry to be so blunt.  Hope I didn't reveal anything.


----------



## pkondz

Chrystmasangel said:


> I may not always be able to comment or keep up, but I absolutely LOVE your TR's. Your quirky sense of humor is right on par with mine!



*Thank you! *



Chrystmasangel said:


> I get that they are a lot of work and appriciate so much the time peeps put into them.



*They are a bit of work.
I totally get why so many
just fade away and aren't finished.*



Chrystmasangel said:


> Your pictures are just amazing and I love looking for Marvin and all your Pkondz Air advertisments!



*Glad you do! *



Chrystmasangel said:


> If you decide to take a break, I get that, but want you to know it will be greatly missed. There are a handful of TR's that I look forward to checking every couple of days and sometimes even hang on the edge of my seat to read them, and yours are on that list.



*Thank you... again!*



Chrystmasangel said:


> What ever you decide to do, I hope it is what's best for you.



*Starting to lean...
towards writing.
But it will not be right away.

I've finished one only to start 
the next immediately. 
A small break maybe?*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Technically what I was asking was "does your street name have anything to do with the word (in it).  Sorry to be so blunt.  Hope I didn't reveal anything.



*I believe the street is strictly based 
on a nautical theme and that's it. *


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> And I am honoured to have
> so many friends and
> acquaintances I have
> met or not met yet.


Awwww  And we are all honored to have you! (oops, was that a "u" I missed there?! ) I love that you wrote "not met yet" - please consider me in that group, we'll get there someday!!!



pkondz said:


> Is it worthwhile to keep writing?
> Perhaps it's getting stale for you,
> dear reader.


YES! YES it's worthwhile to keep writing!!!!!!! It's not going stale! I have come and gone twice now on the Disboards, but I don't think I've told you that right after my first reappearance I binge read all your TRs to get myself back in the grove. And when I made my second reappearance, yours was one of the very first I specifically hunted down. Your style of writing is unmatched and I would be extraordinarily bummed if you deprived us of that! That being said, you gotta do what's best for you, but know there would be a place in our hearts that would remain vacant. No pressure, right?!  For now, I'll leave you with this: we've never actually met, but I consider you a forever friend and I look forward to the day we actually meet!


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> *Interesting.
> Different con, you say.
> But a lot of the same costumes.
> I like that your DD changed it up.*



The group made plans to dress alike for both Cons. Danielle wanted to do the blue-green outfit but we couldn't find anything she liked. In between the 2 cons we finally found what she was looking for.



pkondz said:


> That... I'll call it an 'axe'
> is impressive.
> Did she make that?
> Or buy it?
> How_ heavy_ was it??



She and DH made it together. It wasn't too heavy but really got in the way at times. Took up most of the back seat on the drive down.



pkondz said:


> *That is one cool shot!
> Who took it?*



I took it. Her friend would throw the leaves while I tried to get the shot.



pkondz said:


> *Got any photos of what
> she did those times?*



I don't have any from 2016 which is a shame. She make her costume from scratch using her sewing machine we had given her for Christmas. Her teacher helped her. She entered a contest and actually won 2nd place at the Con in New Orleans. She was Linkle (?) female Link from Zelda. I have some pictures from this past summer only because she loaded them on my computer.

  

She also dresses up for the RenFest every year.


----------



## vamassey1

GreatBiscuit said:


> Howdy! Long time no see! And yes I do remember it well!



GB I'm so happy your back on the boards! I knew you would back me up on ZZUB.



GreatBiscuit said:


> The Number 4 story was literally the funniest thing I have ever read.
> 
> EVER.



Totally agree!



Steppesister said:


> I laughed til I cried. Oh man, that was some funny stuff there.



The BEST!



pkondz said:


> Okay... That_ was_ pretty darned
> entertaining!
> I see now.
> Well... truthfully, cannot_ unsee_



I knew you would appreciate it. Now you know what a great compliment I paid you.


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Awwww  And we are all honored to have you! (oops, was that a "u" I missed there?! )



* Thanks!*



Tracy161 said:


> I love that you wrote "not met yet" - please consider me in that group, we'll get there someday!!!



*I do consider you in that group.
I have enjoyed meeting every
single one of my DIS friends.*



Tracy161 said:


> YES! YES it's worthwhile to keep writing!!!!!!! It's not going stale!



*Thanks, Tracy.
I'm glad to hear you think so.*



Tracy161 said:


> I have come and gone twice now on the Disboards, but I don't think I've told you that right after my first reappearance I binge read all your TRs to get myself back in the grove. And when I made my second reappearance, yours was one of the very first I specifically hunted down.



*Really?  *



Tracy161 said:


> Your style of writing is unmatched and I would be extraordinarily bummed if you deprived us of that!



*Well... we can't have that, now.*



Tracy161 said:


> That being said, you gotta do what's best for you, but know there would be a place in our hearts that would remain vacant. No pressure, right?!



* No pressure at all.
<Gun to head... no pressure!>*



Tracy161 said:


> For now, I'll leave you with this: we've never actually met, but I consider you a forever friend and I look forward to the day we actually meet!





*You do know that your museum
is on my list of places to visit?

I certainly hope we can meet some day.*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> The group made plans to dress alike for both Cons. Danielle wanted to do the blue-green outfit but we couldn't find anything she liked. In between the 2 cons we finally found what she was looking for.



*Ah! Okay, got it now.*



vamassey1 said:


> She and DH made it together.



*Really!
I was sure you were going to
tell me that she bought it
at a con!

What's it made out of?*



vamassey1 said:


> It wasn't too heavy but really got in the way at times. Took up most of the back seat on the drive down.



* I bet!*



vamassey1 said:


> I took it. Her friend would throw the leaves while I tried to get the shot.



*Very nicely done.
Really.*

*How many takes? *



vamassey1 said:


> I don't have any from 2016 which is a shame. She make her costume from scratch using her sewing machine we had given her for Christmas.







vamassey1 said:


> She entered a contest and actually won 2nd place at the Con in New Orleans.



*No way!! Good for her!!!
(And... considering the photos... I am not surprised.)*



vamassey1 said:


> She was Linkle (?) female Link from Zelda.



*I know Link... but never heard of a Linkle... then again, 
I haven't played Zelda since the 80s.*



vamassey1 said:


>



*Wow. That is really impressive.
Really.*



vamassey1 said:


>



*Holy crap.
You know your daughter is stunning, right?
She has beautiful eyes.
What a great photo!*




vamassey1 said:


>



*I presume this is an anime character?
Sorry. Don't really follow it. Only read a wee bit of Manga.*



vamassey1 said:


> She also dresses up for the RenFest every year.



*Had to Google that one. 
Cool!*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> I knew you would appreciate it. Now you know what a great compliment I paid you.



*I did.
And I do.
Thank you very much! *


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> I do consider you in that group.


Phew, dodged a bullet there! 



pkondz said:


> *Really?  *


Yes. Really. 



pkondz said:


> *Well... we can't have that, now.*


Nope, we sure cannot!



pkondz said:


> * No pressure at all.
> <Gun to head... no pressure!>*






pkondz said:


> You do know that your museum
> is on my list of places to visit?


I sure do!



pkondz said:


> *I certainly hope we can meet some day.*


Oh we will. Never have I doubted that


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Phew, dodged a bullet there!



*Or... stepped in front of one?*



Tracy161 said:


> Yes. Really.







Tracy161 said:


> Nope, we sure cannot!



*Okay! Okay!*



Tracy161 said:


> I sure do!







Tracy161 said:


> Oh we will. Never have I doubted that



*I like that. *


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> Perhaps it's time to let other,
> more talented and more _fresh_
> writers have their say.
> I'll leave it up to you.


Well I'm a bit late to the party, but I'll add my thoughts anyway. I honestly and sincerely enjoy reading your reports. But I also understand the commitment it must be to write them. Sadly, I've not yet had the opportunity to write a report, having joined the DIS after my last trip and - due to various personal reasons - I've not been on a trip since, and nothing planned in the near future. But I can imagine it must take quite a bit of time to put it all together. Due to my job change last summer, I've scaled back my DIS time to a couple days a week at most. But your report was always one of the first things I would try to get to when I did log in. So in short, I would enjoy reading more from you, but you are obviously under no obligation, so whatever you decide should be right for you.



pkondz said:


> And thank you to all
> who played along!


It was fun! I can't believe how many hidden pictures I missed on that last update though. Here I thought I was being Mr. Smarty Pants getting the guy's tattoo!
You're obviously good with Photoshop. I've never used it, but I actually sat down to do a little project last weekend. My DD is graduating high school this year, so the parents organize a Safe Grad. Our group of parents chose to decorate our room with a Survivor theme - I know you mentioned you watch the show. Anyway, I got it in mind to create a Survivor logo for their Safe Grad. I found some instructions online and it turned out pretty well, for my first attempt at least.
Anyway, get to the point! OK, do you know of any quick guide/cheat sheet/beginners tutorial on using Photoshop in general. I know there's the help files and all, but unless I know a specific thing to search, I don't find them that helpful. Just a thought. Maybe I'll get into Photoshop more someday.


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> Well I'm a bit late to the party, but I'll add my thoughts anyway.



*Thanks, Jeff. *



Terra Nova guy said:


> I honestly and sincerely enjoy reading your reports. But I also understand the commitment it must be to write them.



*It does take a little bit.
I've seen so many people
start TRs.... and then quit.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Sadly, I've not yet had the opportunity to write a report, having joined the DIS after my last trip and - due to various personal reasons - I've not been on a trip since, and nothing planned in the near future.



*Hopefully you can get out
to one at some point.

Hoping everything's okay.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> But I can imagine it must take quite a bit of time to put it all together.



*Sometimes there's planning.
There's a lot of note taking.
And sometimes... ya just wing it!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Due to my job change last summer, I've scaled back my DIS time to a couple days a week at most. But your report was always one of the first things I would try to get to when I did log in.



* Aw, thanks!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> So in short, I would enjoy reading more from you, but you are obviously under no obligation, so whatever you decide should be right for you.


*
Thanks, Jeff. I appreciate that.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> It was fun! I can't believe how many hidden pictures I missed on that last update though. Here I thought I was being Mr. Smarty Pants getting the guy's tattoo!




*Can't make 'em all easy!*



Terra Nova guy said:


> You're obviously good with Photoshop. I've never used it, but I actually sat down to do a little project last weekend. My DD is graduating high school this year, so the parents organize a Safe Grad. Our group of parents chose to decorate our room with a Survivor theme - I know you mentioned you watch the show. Anyway, I got it in mind to create a Survivor logo for their Safe Grad. I found some instructions online and it turned out pretty well, for my first attempt at least.



*That's great! Post it here, 
I'd love to see it. 

We did a Survivor theme party
for Elle's dance team one year.
Here's the logo I did for it.

I took an actual shot of one
of their routines (yes, that I took)
and made the silhouette from that.
*





Terra Nova guy said:


> Anyway, get to the point! OK, do you know of any quick guide/cheat sheet/beginners tutorial on using Photoshop in general. I know there's the help files and all, but unless I know a specific thing to search, I don't find them that helpful. Just a thought. Maybe I'll get into Photoshop more someday.



*Hmmm.... I don't really have
one to tell you.
I subscribe (at about $100/year)
to a photo site that has courses,
and I know they have beginner courses....

But typically what I'll do when I want
to do something quickly is just Google
the effect I want.*


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> That's great! Post it here,
> I'd love to see it.
> 
> We did a Survivor theme party
> for Elle's dance team one year.
> Here's the logo I did for it.
> 
> I took an actual shot of one
> of their routines (yes, that I took)
> and made the silhouette from that.


Cool logo. Mine is below. It's the first time I ever did something like it and I tried to add some elements of the actual logos. Given more time and experience, I could have polished it a bit more - it's a little busy especially the school crest, but I wanted to have that in there. I'm proud of it (the green and orange are the school colours by the way, and will also be our tribe colours the night we run our Survivor room at the Safe Grad), but my issue with it is the white. Survivor logos never have white, but the silhouettes I used was just from a google search, and all I found was white background, and I kept the bottom half white to match. I'm sure with more experience that white can be changed around the silhouettes. I should just google and try to figure it out, just haven't had the time to sit down again (I was 4 hours at the first attempt).


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

I just wanted to say that I haven't been offended (YET!). Life has gotten crazy, so I haven't been able to been as active on this trip report!  I have been reading along though!  I enjoyed this one in particular as someday I hoped to enjoy some trips alone with my two boys like you do with your girls.  If you stop writing trip reports then I will DEFINITELY never win a contest (or get higher than the middle of the pack!)! 

Seriously though, if you *need* a break, take it.  But otherwise, you can bet that we will be here and waiting!


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> Cool logo. Mine is below. It's the first time I ever did something like it and I tried to add some elements of the actual logos. Given more time and experience, I could have polished it a bit more - it's a little busy especially the school crest, but I wanted to have that in there. I'm proud of it (the green and orange are the school colours by the way, and will also be our tribe colours the night we run our Survivor room at the Safe Grad), but my issue with it is the white. Survivor logos never have white, but the silhouettes I used was just from a google search, and all I found was white background, and I kept the bottom half white to match. I'm sure with more experience that white can be changed around the silhouettes. I should just google and try to figure it out, just haven't had the time to sit down again (I was 4 hours at the first attempt).
> 
> View attachment 300537


*That was your first attempt????



Impressive @Terra Nova guy !

You want to change the white
in only the center of the logo?
Like this?
*


*Quick tutorial.
Using the lasso tool roughly select the top half and (using shift) the bottom half of the white area. 
Make sure you don't select the school logo or, (using alt) deselect it.
What you want selected is only white areas you want changed. So not the logo, the words or the diplomas.
Don't worry that you will have a bunch of extra stuff selected, we'll fix that right now.
Click Select/Color Range set fuzziness all the way to 200.
Click in the white area of the logo with the eyedropper. Click OK.
Click Select/Modify/Feather and set it to 1. Click OK.
In the layers box (if it's not open.... and it should be... click Window/Layers)
Click the New Fill Layer button (half black half white circle),
click Solid Color, pick your colour, click OK. Voila.*


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> What's it made out of?



Wood



pkondz said:


> How many takes?



Too many!



pkondz said:


> Wow. That is _really_ impressive.
> Really.



Thanks, she didn't make this one. It came from China.



pkondz said:


> Holy crap.
> You know your daughter is stunning, right?
> She has beautiful eyes.
> What a great photo!



Thanks for the compliment. I thinks she's beautiful but I'm partial. 
I'll have to pass this compliment on to her. She spends more time on her eyes than anything else. She is actually wearing colored contact lenses in this picture.
He boyfriend at the time took these. He would like to do photography on the side.




pkondz said:


> *I presume this is an anime character?
> Sorry. Don't really follow it. Only read a wee bit of Manga.*



Yes it is. Most of the characters she does are from Anime. 



pkondz said:


> I did.
> And I do.
> Thank you very much!



It's the truth.


----------



## pkondz

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> I just wanted to say that I haven't been offended (YET!).



*Well, give me time!*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Life has gotten crazy, so I haven't been able to been as active on this trip report! I have been reading along though! I enjoyed this one in particular as someday I hoped to enjoy some trips alone with my two boys like you do with your girls.




*I hope you do, someday.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> If you stop writing trip reports then I will DEFINITELY never win a contest (or get higher than the middle of the pack!)!





*What if I don't have a contest?
That takes up most of my time.*



Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Seriously though, if you *need* a break, take it. But otherwise, you can bet that we will be here and waiting!



*Thank you.*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> Wood



*Holy smokes!
It must've been heavy!*



vamassey1 said:


> Too many!



* Thought so. *



vamassey1 said:


> Thanks, she didn't make this one. It came from China.



*Well, she certainly pulls it off!*



vamassey1 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I thinks she's beautiful but I'm partial.



*And so you should. *



vamassey1 said:


> I'll have to pass this compliment on to her. She spends more time on her eyes than anything else. She is actually wearing colored contact lenses in this picture.



*Dang it!!!!

I was going to ask 
"Is she wearing coloured contacts?"

But.... I thought, "If I'm wrong,
that might be insulting."

So I didn't. 

Still stunning.*



vamassey1 said:


> He boyfriend at the time took these. He would like to do photography on the side.



*He's got a good eye.
I do a bit on the side. Here's one of mine. 
*




vamassey1 said:


> Yes it is. Most of the characters she does are from Anime.



*Ah! Take it she's a fan, then. *



vamassey1 said:


> It's the truth.


----------



## vamassey1

pkondz said:


> *It must've been heavy!*



Not too heavy, just BIG. She loved the attention she got when people saw it. 



pkondz said:


> Well, she certainly pulls it off!







pkondz said:


> And so you should.







pkondz said:


> Still stunning.



Th.ank you



pkondz said:


> He's got a good eye.



I'll pass on the compliment. They  aren't dating but are still friends. 




pkondz said:


> *I do a bit on the side. Here's one of mine.
> *



STUNNING! Both the picture quality and the subject. 



pkondz said:


> *Ah! Take it she's a fan, then. *



Very much so. She's also a fan of KPOP.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

pkondz said:


> That was your_ first_ attempt????
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive @Terra Nova guy !
> 
> You want to change the white
> in only the center of the logo?
> Like this?


Thanks! Yes, that honestly was my first attempt, although I did find the vector template and some instructions on doing the basic logo online, but I figured out how to add the diplomas and hats myself (I kind of modeled it after the Heroes vs Villains logo since it had bunch of silhouettes in the top half).
And yes, your example is exactly what I wanted to do! I tried doing something myself with limited knowledge using the magic wand/eraser/paint bucket but I found the silhouette image quality deteriorated and was tricky to fill in all the little white spots in between the arms, etc.



pkondz said:


> Quick tutorial.
> Using the lasso tool roughly select the top half and (using shift) the bottom half of the white area.
> Make sure you_ don't_ select the school logo or, (using alt) deselect it.
> What you want selected is only white areas you want changed. So not the logo, the words or the diplomas.
> Don't worry that you will have a bunch of extra stuff selected, we'll fix that right now.
> Click Select/Color Range set fuzziness all the way to 200.
> Click in the white area of the logo with the eyedropper. Click OK.
> Click Select/Modify/Feather and set it to 1. Click OK.
> In the layers box (if it's not open.... and it should be... click Window/Layers)
> Click the New Fill Layer button (half black half white circle),
> click Solid Color, pick your colour, click OK. Voila.


Awesome! Thank you. I'll have to try this out when I have the time.


----------



## pkondz

Terra Nova guy said:


> Thanks! Yes, that honestly was my first attempt, although I did find the vector template and some instructions on doing the basic logo online, but I figured out how to add the diplomas and hats myself (I kind of modeled it after the Heroes vs Villains logo since it had bunch of silhouettes in the top half).
> And yes, your example is exactly what I wanted to do! I tried doing something myself with limited knowledge using the magic wand/eraser/paint bucket but I found the silhouette image quality deteriorated and was tricky to fill in all the little white spots in between the arms, etc.




*The original is too low res, 
so filling in without feathering
is going to kill it.*



Terra Nova guy said:


> Awesome! Thank you. I'll have to try this out when I have the time.



*No problem!*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> Not too heavy, just BIG. She loved the attention she got when people saw it.



*Bit of a show stopper!*



vamassey1 said:


> STUNNING! Both the picture quality and the subject.



*Thanks! *



vamassey1 said:


> Very much so. She's also a fan of KPOP.



*Ha! Bet you thought I'd have
to look that one up.

Nope!

Don't know what it sounds like,
but I've heard the word.*


----------



## Kiotzu

It seems you will be taking a break which I totally support! Go Go Go always needs a break. That being said your trip reports are one of the main reasons I am on here when not planning a trip if not the only reason. . . well, I guess I will be starting my TR, just getting all the photos organized right now but I digress.

Thanks for another great report!


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> It seems you will be taking a break which I totally support! Go Go Go always needs a break.



*That's true.*



Kiotzu said:


> That being said your trip reports are one of the main reasons I am on here when not planning a trip if not the only reason.



*Whoa. Thanks.
That's very nice of you to say.*



Kiotzu said:


> well, I guess I will be starting my TR, just getting all the photos organized right now but I digress.



*Let me know when you start it.*



Kiotzu said:


> Thanks for another great report!



*Thanks for reading! *


----------



## Steppesister

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Dagnabbit! No-good ricken' fricken'...
> 
> I mean, uh, congratulations, @Steppesister !



OH I see how it is. 



pkondz said:


> *And... I have seen many, many
> TRs that just... peter out.*



I think people underestimate the time involved and then get busy. 



pkondz said:


> So... is this my kick in the butt?
> (And... thanks for that.)



Should I do it more? 



pkondz said:


> I'm glad you liked it.
> I must admit that I leaned on
> you and Alison for details
> that I'd forgotten.
> So thanks to you both, as well!



You're very welcome. Next time, maybe we'll lean on you! LOL! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow! That's incredibly kind and gracious of you, Liesa! If I'd known you were going to do that for me I would have presented a nicer concession speech.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Have you researched the dinner options around Bryce? There's not a whole lot out there...



Uh huh, sure you would have. 

And honestly, it was my pleasure. While I adore Canadian gifts, it's fun to share as well. Maybe PK will bring me a small request in April. 

As for Bryce, no, not really. We got our motels nailed down, but beyond that no. DH is heading up the planning for this trip which basically means there will be none.


----------



## Kiotzu

pkondz said:


> Whoa. Thanks.
> That's very nice of you to say.



Nothing but honest! It's nice of you to put in the time to entertain us!



pkondz said:


> *Let me know when you start it.*



For sure, I'm hoping this week or early next week.  I have a reading break at school so no classes next week.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

pkondz said:


> *What if I don't have a contest?
> That takes up most of my time.*



Even better!  I can't lose that way!!


----------



## franandaj

Steppesister said:


> As for Bryce, no, not really. We got our motels nailed down, but beyond that no. DH is heading up the planning for this trip which basically means there will be none.



We ate dinner at the Bryce Canyon lodge and it was very nice, but pricey and rather organic.  There was one place outside the park that was kind of dinerish that we really liked. I think we had fried chicken and a reuben and split both.  I could look it up. It was called "something" family restaurant.


----------



## Steppesister

franandaj said:


> We ate dinner at the Bryce Canyon lodge and it was very nice, but pricey and rather organic.  There was one place outside the park that was kind of dinerish that we really liked. I think we had fried chicken and a reuben and split both.  I could look it up. It was called "something" family restaurant.



That would actually be super helpful. I don't think we'll be doing any finer dining with the kids this trip, so the family place sounds like a good option for us.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Ponz!  Thanks so much for including me in the score.  I feel like I got honorable mention.   Congrats to Steppesister!  We all know she is the competitive one!  I wasn't really playing but had to put my two cents in once in awhile.  
I always enjoy reading about your adventures. Thank you so much for the time and effort you put into entertaining all of us.  I really enjoy the friendships we have made here.  I've just been a little tied up and exhausted lately.  It is Cheer season, which means babysitting season for me.  This week, Lindsay's niece passed and I have been with 7 kids (well Londynn left for cheer for the weekend) while she and Mark have been out West again.  Last year it was her brother on the same weekend.  But I had Jim to help me, and it was 6 kids minus 1.  I have a sick baby who has cried steady since Wed, except when she sleeps.  Myles has helped some, but he isn't really trained.  I certainly know why it is the young ones who have babies.  I also worked Thurs and Friday so I had to get 7 kids up and out of the house by 7am.  It was brutal.  Today was better because we didn't have to go anywhere.
Anyway just a little real life update from me. LOL.


----------



## pkondz

*Sorry for being AWOL, for a bit.
Been busy cleaning up the basement.

Imagine a basement, full of.... crap.
Then imagine that basement after
an earthquake.... and a tornado.

It's worse than that.

But... while I still have tons to do...
It's looking a bit better.*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> I think people underestimate the time involved and then get busy.




*
TR writing... it's not for the weak.*



Steppesister said:


> Should I do it more?



*Well, I usually get plenty from Ruby,
so why should you be any different? *



Steppesister said:


> You're very welcome. Next time, maybe we'll lean on you! LOL!



* Maybe!*



Steppesister said:


> Maybe PK will bring me a small request in April.



*Oh? What would that be?*


----------



## pkondz

Kiotzu said:


> Nothing but honest! It's nice of you to put in the time to entertain us!



*Well.... thanks! *



Kiotzu said:


> For sure, I'm hoping this week or early next week. I have a reading break at school so no classes next week.



*Okay! 
Well, drop me a line. *


----------



## pkondz

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> Even better!  I can't lose that way!!



*No, I suppose not.

So... honest question.

Do you prefer contest? 
Or no contest?*


----------



## pkondz

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Ponz!



*Hi Tammie! *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks so much for including me in the score. I feel like I got honorable mention.



*Hey, you answer a question
you get the points. *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Congrats to Steppesister! We all know she is the competitive one!







MAGICFOR2 said:


> I wasn't really playing but had to put my two cents in once in awhile.




*And that's why you got points.
And... that's totally okay.
Play. Don't play. Play when you want.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I always enjoy reading about your adventures. Thank you so much for the time and effort you put into entertaining all of us.



*You're welcome. 
I'm glad you enjoyed it.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I really enjoy the friendships we have made here.



*And that's why I write.
I have made many wonderful
friends here. 
I'm truly blessed.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I've just been a little tied up and exhausted lately. It is Cheer season, which means babysitting season for me.



*Yes, I can see how that would tire you out.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> This week, Lindsay's niece passed


*
Oh, no!! I'm so sorry to hear that!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> and I have been with 7 kids (well Londynn left for cheer for the weekend)







MAGICFOR2 said:


> while she and Mark have been out West again. Last year it was her brother on the same weekend.



*Good Lord. That's just awful. 
I'm so sorry for your loss.*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> But I had Jim to help me, and it was 6 kids minus 1. I have a sick baby who has cried steady since Wed, except when she sleeps. Myles has helped some, but he isn't really trained. I certainly know why it is the young ones who have babies. I also worked Thurs and Friday so I had to get 7 kids up and out of the house by 7am. It was brutal. Today was better because we didn't have to go anywhere.
> Anyway just a little real life update from me. LOL.



*I'm surprised you even found the
energy to write this.

Thinking of you and your family.*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


>





Terra Nova guy said:


>



Wow, these are both pretty amazing!



franandaj said:


> We ate dinner at the Bryce Canyon lodge and it was very nice, but pricey and rather organic. There was one place outside the park that was kind of dinerish that we really liked. I think we had fried chicken and a reuben and split both. I could look it up. It was called "something" family restaurant.





Steppesister said:


> That would actually be super helpful. I don't think we'll be doing any finer dining with the kids this trip, so the family place sounds like a good option for us.



I think Alison and I ate at the same place--Foster's Family Steakhouse.  It was fine.  Not too many options in the area so beggars can't be choosers.

I was thinking of trying this one next time: Bryce Canyon Pines.  Looks like the same kind of place, but they seem to have a good pie selection.



pkondz said:


> Imagine a basement, full of.... crap.
> Then imagine that basement after
> an earthquake.... and a tornado.
> 
> It's_ worse_ than that.



Hey, sounds like my basement!  I can almost walk around down there.



pkondz said:


> So... honest question.
> 
> Do you prefer contest?
> Or no contest?



Honestly?  At the risk of getting flamed, I prefer none.  Not because they aren't fun, and I get the desire to have a hook to keep people around/interested.  It's mostly a time thing for me.  I used to have more time on the DIS, but now I can only check in once every couple of days.  So I feel like I'm barely keeping up to read my friends' TR's and comment on them.  Having to go back and hunt for stuff takes a lot of time that I often feel like I don't have.  I actually used to run contests in my own TR's but also gave them up due to the time-suck aspect.


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Sorry for being AWOL, for a bit.
> Been busy cleaning up the basement.



That sounds like quite a job!



pkondz said:


> Imagine a basement, full of.... crap.
> Then imagine that basement after
> an earthquake....



So the first floor collapsed onto the basement, pancaking it? Problem solved! No more basement to clean up!



pkondz said:


> It's_ worse_ than that.



What? Did one of your daughters get trapped in there? Or the dogs????



pkondz said:


> But... while I still have_ tons_ to do...
> It's looking a_ bit_ better.



Isn't that always the case?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think Alison and I ate at the same place--Foster's Family Steakhouse. It was fine. Not too many options in the area so beggars can't be choosers.



Yes that was the place!  Basic American food, nothing remarkable, but definitely edible.


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

pkondz said:


> *No, I suppose not.
> 
> So... honest question.
> 
> Do you prefer contest?
> Or no contest?*



I actually prefer no contest personally.  I come for the stories. . . not the contest.  And sometimes I feel like the contest is too much work for ME to keep up with, so I can't imagine for you!


----------



## franandaj

Hey! I finally solved the mystery of the tree droppings at Naples restaurant.  It was an olive tree. I finally remembered to notice when we walked by. Kinda hard to see cause they have big Disney fences all around the place right now. Some kind of major refurb.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, these are both pretty amazing!



*Thank you.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, sounds like my basement! I can almost walk around down there.



*I can now officially walk around
a very tiny area.

So... progress...*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Honestly? At the risk of getting flamed, I prefer none. Not because they aren't fun, and I get the desire to have a hook to keep people around/interested. It's mostly a time thing for me. I used to have more time on the DIS, but now I can only check in once every couple of days. So I feel like I'm barely keeping up to read my friends' TR's and comment on them. Having to go back and hunt for stuff takes a lot of time that I often feel like I don't have. I actually used to run contests in my own TR's but also gave them up due to the time-suck aspect.



*Definitely a time-suck.
Huge, in fact.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> That sounds like quite a job!



*Was.... still is!*



franandaj said:


> So the first floor collapsed onto the basement, pancaking it? Problem solved! No more basement to clean up!



*I wish it was that easy!*



franandaj said:


> What? Did one of your daughters get trapped in there? Or the dogs????



*Dog.
At least I keep hearing barking
coming from somewhere down there.

I throw food in that direction,
so it's all good.*



franandaj said:


> Isn't that always the case?



*I'm sure you know exactly
what I'm talking about!*


----------



## pkondz

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> I actually prefer no contest personally.  I come for the stories. . . not the contest.  And sometimes I feel like the contest is too much work for ME to keep up with, so I can't imagine for you!


*That sounds like two votes for
no more contest.

I can't say that I'd miss it...
Then again... hiding the 
"did you see it?" stuff was fun.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Hey! I finally solved the mystery of the tree droppings at Naples restaurant.  It was an olive tree. I finally remembered to notice when we walked by. Kinda hard to see cause they have big Disney fences all around the place right now. Some kind of major refurb.




*Oh!! So now we know!
So... they were olives, falling?

I really have no idea.*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I can't say that I'd miss it...
> Then again... hiding the
> "did you see it?" stuff was fun.



I liked that part, the questions stress me out.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I liked that part, the questions stress me out.


*Starting to see a trend here.

So.... Maybe throw some 
"did you see its" in, with no pressure
of a contest?*


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> *Sorry for being AWOL, for a bit.
> Been busy cleaning up the basement.
> 
> Imagine a basement, full of.... crap.
> Then imagine that basement after
> an earthquake.... and a tornado.
> 
> It's worse than that.
> 
> But... while I still have tons to do...
> It's looking a bit better.*


My mom has a basement like that. She's lived in the same house since 1969. Yikes!


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> My mom has a basement like that. She's lived in the same house since 1969. Yikes!


*Are you afraid of what you'll find down there?*


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> *Starting to see a trend here.
> 
> So.... Maybe throw some
> "did you see its" in, with no pressure
> of a contest?*


I've wondered how you keep up with everyone's answers. I couldn't finish one contest. Adding the "did you see it's" with no contest to keep track of sounds like a great compromise. Either way, I'd still read. Your TRs are very entertaining, contest or no.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> *Are you afraid of what you'll find down there?*


I'm afraid to TELL what I've found down there! I have been removing things one or two at a time. 
"Mom,  can I borrow the ice cream maker?"  " Mom, do you have a bread maker?"


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> I've wondered how you keep up with everyone's answers. I couldn't finish one contest. Adding the "did you see it's" with no contest to keep track of sounds like a great compromise. Either way, I'd still read. Your TRs are very entertaining, contest or no.


*Okay! 
Like I said... seeing a trend. 

And... Thank you! *



CyndiLouWho said:


> I'm afraid to TELL what I've found down there! I have been removing things one or two at a time.
> "Mom,  can I borrow the ice cream maker?"  " Mom, do you have a bread maker?"




*You're like my mom. 
It's my dad who can't let go.
She just tosses stuff out 
from time to time.

"Have you seen my ____?"
Mom: "Nope!"*


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> *Okay! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're like my mom.
> It's my dad who can't let go.
> She just tosses stuff out
> from time to time.
> 
> "Have you seen my ____?"
> Mom: "Nope!"*


I didn't say I threw the stuff out. In fact I now make homemade bread weekly. 
Some things are not salvageable and do go the route of the dumpster, but other stuff I try to sell. Like the mounted deer head, now hanging in my garage because the guy buying it changed his mind.


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> Starting to see a trend here.
> 
> So.... Maybe throw some
> "did you see its" in, with no pressure
> of a contest?


Yes like everybody I would read your reports whether there was a contest or not but I do like the hidden items.  You know like everybody is always looking for Hidden Mickeys or Where's Waldo.
We even find Hidden Mickey's at home - like the time I found one in the snow/salt on my sidewalk.

 did you see this nice poster for Long Beach? 
Guess the count down is starting?  Daytona is this weekend for the Nascar folks and soon Indy car will be starting.  
Just have to get over the Olympics.   Are you watching any of the doubles curling since Kaitlyn Lawes is from your town?


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *Starting to see a trend here.
> 
> So.... Maybe throw some
> "did you see its" in, with no pressure
> of a contest?*



I like that.  I'm too competitive as is @Steppesister.  I like finding the funny pictures but not having to guess at how long it took you to get somewhere or whether or not you rode whatever ride....


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> I didn't say I threw the stuff out. In fact I now make homemade bread weekly.



*I know you didn't.
Mom's not throwing out anything
of value. 
But there's enough crap,
that some she does toss.*



CyndiLouWho said:


> Some things are not salvageable and do go the route of the dumpster, but other stuff I try to sell. Like the mounted deer head, now hanging in my garage because the guy buying it changed his mind.



*Grrrr... I hate that.
Almost as much as I hate this:

"Hey is that still for sale?"
"Yes it is."
"Great! I'll take it."
"Okay. It's yours."
"Terrific. I'll be there in two hours to pick it up."

Two hours later.
"Hi. I'm almost there! Two more minutes."
"Sorry. I sold it."*


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Yes like everybody I would read your reports whether there was a contest or not but I do like the hidden items. You know like everybody is always looking for Hidden Mickeys or Where's Waldo.
> We even find Hidden Mickey's at home - like the time I found one in the snow/salt on my sidewalk.



*Okay, I'll add you to the growing list. 

Did you do the salt on purpose?
*


juniorbugman said:


> did you see this nice poster for Long Beach?
> Guess the count down is starting? Daytona is this weekend for the Nascar folks and soon Indy car will be starting.




*March 11 in St. Petersburg.
Good reason to go to Florida. 
*


juniorbugman said:


> Just have to get over the Olympics. Are you watching any of the doubles curling since Kaitlyn Lawes is from your town?



*I'm trying to watch whatever is on,
whenever I have a free moment.

She's from my town? Huh!


(Just kidding. )*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I like that. I'm too competitive as is @Steppesister. I like finding the funny pictures but not having to guess at how long it took you to get somewhere or whether or not you rode whatever ride....



*Okay. Got your vote too.

I think y'all are making this
decision a bit easier. *


----------



## Curiouser&curiouser!

pkondz said:


> *That sounds like two votes for
> no more contest.
> 
> I can't say that I'd miss it...
> Then again... hiding the
> "did you see it?" stuff was fun.*



You could still toss in a 'Did you see it?' where you felt like for fun!  No official contest needed!


----------



## pkondz

Curiouser&curiouser! said:


> You could still toss in a 'Did you see it?' where you felt like for fun!  No official contest needed!


*That's what I was thinking. 
Maybe posting "Did you see it" 
and next update showing where they were. 
No points. No contest.*


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> Did you do the salt on purpose?


Nope just happened when the snow melted around it.  Of course I would notice it.  We have even found hidden Mickeys in old spills in parking lots.



pkondz said:


> *I'm trying to watch whatever is on,
> whenever I have a free moment.
> 
> She's from my town? Huh!
> 
> 
> (Just kidding. )*



Yea Johnny Mo & Kaitlin - so happy for them.  We got up at 6:00 to watch the game.  Johnny Mo is so funny - he has to talk about having a brewskie after the game like it was just a club curling event.  I saw that they even brought beers with them for an interview on TSN.
Now on the men & women's curling as well as seeing what pants the Norwegian Curling team will be wearing. I hear that they have 14 different styles to wear this year at the Olympics as it may be the curtain call for the skip Thomas Ulsrud.  



pkondz said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> Maybe posting "Did you see it"
> and next update showing where they were.
> No points. No contest.


Yup sounds like a plan.  I always liked the hunting portion of the contest but this would just be the hunting portion but without the stress of the contest.


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Nope just happened when the snow melted around it. Of course I would notice it. We have even found hidden Mickeys in old spills in parking lots.



*You're trying too hard....
or missing Disney too hard.*



juniorbugman said:


> Yea Johnny Mo & Kaitlin - so happy for them. We got up at 6:00 to watch the game.



*You did! Impressed.
She's from here
(even the same part of town)
and I didn't even get up for it.*



juniorbugman said:


> Johnny Mo is so funny - he has to talk about having a brewskie after the game like it was just a club curling event. I saw that they even brought beers with them for an interview on TSN.





*Pretty classic Canadian. *



juniorbugman said:


> Now on the men & women's curling as well as seeing what pants the Norwegian Curling team will be wearing. I hear that they have 14 different styles to wear this year at the Olympics as it may be the curtain call for the skip Thomas Ulsrud.



*You must follow curling?
Or just in the Olympics?*



juniorbugman said:


> Yup sounds like a plan. I always liked the hunting portion of the contest but this would just be the hunting portion but without the stress of the contest.



*Gotta de-stress my readers. *


----------



## juniorbugman

pkondz said:


> *You must follow curling?
> Or just in the Olympics?*


Yep we are a curling watching family.  I am the only one who hasn't curled.
We watch all the events -  Canadian championship and then the World's as well as all the rest of the curling events that are one.


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> Yep we are a curling watching family. I am the only one who hasn't curled.



*I've never, either. 
Well.... I think I threw a rock or two 
when I was maybe 7 years old*



juniorbugman said:


> We watch all the events - Canadian championship and then the World's as well as all the rest of the curling events that are one.



*I've probably seen.... none of them.
Might watch the occasional final.*


----------



## pkondz

*People?
I'm behind on your threads,
but I'm afraid I have higher
priority duties that I have 
to attend to first.

Not sure when I'll get to you.
But I will.

Might be tomorrow....
Might be a few days.*


----------



## cindianne320

I went to high school/am friends with the coach of the US Men's curling coach.


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> People?


Yes, pkondz? 



pkondz said:


> I'm behind on your threads,
> but I'm afraid I have higher
> priority duties that I have
> to attend to first.


No worries, but I hope all is okay!


----------



## pkondz

cindianne320 said:


> I went to high school/am friends with the coach of the US Men's curling coach.


*Good. 
Tell them to stop losing now.*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Yes, pkondz?







Tracy161 said:


> No worries, but I hope all is okay!



*Surgery went well*
*and while she’s still **in pain, 
it seems manageable.*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *Surgery went well*
> *and while she’s still **in pain,
> it seems manageable.*



Yikes!

Since you're the only male resident in your house,  this coukd have been any famiky member, human or canine!


----------



## Steppesister

Hang in there.  It’s all going to be ok!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Since you're the only male resident in your house,  this coukd have been any famiky member, human or canine!


*It would be Kay.
*


Steppesister said:


> Hang in there.  It’s all going to be ok!


* Thanks!*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *It would be Kay.*



Oh no! Tell her i hope she gets better soon, and pain meds are over-rated!


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> *Surgery went well*
> *and while she’s still **in pain,
> it seems manageable.*





pkondz said:


> It would be Kay.


Awww, I'm very sorry to hear Kay had to have surgery. But so glad to hear it went well. Sending good vibes her way!  And yours... especially if she gets ahold of a "ring for service bell"...


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Oh no! Tell her i hope she gets better soon, and pain meds are over-rated!


*I will, Alison. 

Speaking of pain meds.... 
how are you feeling now?*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Awww, I'm very sorry to hear Kay had to have surgery. But so glad to hear it went well. Sending good vibes her way!







Tracy161 said:


> And yours... especially if she gets ahold of a "ring for service bell"...



*Apparently she has taken to ordering us 
around like her staff quite quickly. 

*


----------



## pooh'smate

Sorry to hear Kay needed surgery sending pixie dust to help her get well soon


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Speaking of pain meds....
> how are you feeling now



Yesterday i cut the heavy duty pain pills. I was still a little foggy, but today I'm better. Mostly the tooth doesn't hurt, and ibuprofen is taking care of what is leftover. Except during breakfast I chomped down and got a big ouch! I hope the discomfort doesn't last as long as you said it did.


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

Poor Kay! Get well soon Kay!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Apparently she has taken to ordering us
> around like her staff quite quickly.



This does not surprise me.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

So sorry Kay had to have surgery. Hope she is feeling better quickly.


----------



## vamassey1

I'm back in the real world and missing Disney. Sop many things we didn't get to do. But this is what keeps us coming back.

I'm sorry to hear Kay had surgery. I hope she is healing well.


----------



## pkondz

pooh'smate said:


> Sorry to hear Kay needed surgery sending pixie dust to help her get well soon


*Thank you!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Yesterday i cut the heavy duty pain pills. I was still a little foggy, but today I'm better.



*And that was a couple days ago now. 
How about now?*



franandaj said:


> Mostly the tooth doesn't hurt, and ibuprofen is taking care of what is leftover. Except during breakfast I chomped down and got a big ouch! I hope the discomfort doesn't last as long as you said it did.



*I hope not too.
You should start feeling better soon.
I didn't have pain for a year, just...

I was always feeling like I couldn't
eat hard things with it.
And it felt... uncomfortable.
Although even that is too strong a word.*


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Poor Kay! Get well soon Kay!


*Thank you!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> This does not surprise me.




*You know her pretty well. *


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> So sorry Kay had to have surgery. Hope she is feeling better quickly.


*She's feeling better than yesterday.
Still some pain of course.
And it's going to be a long road
before she's fully recovered.*


----------



## pkondz

vamassey1 said:


> I'm back in the real world and missing Disney.



*How was the trip??*



vamassey1 said:


> Sop many things we didn't get to do. But this is what keeps us coming back.



*Yep!
I wonder....
How many weeks... months...
would it take to do everything???*



vamassey1 said:


> I'm sorry to hear Kay had surgery. I hope she is healing well.



*She seems to be.
We had a scare yesterday,
but things look good right now.*


----------



## cindianne320

Hugs to Kay. I'm sorry that she had to have surgery.


----------



## pkondz

cindianne320 said:


> Hugs to Kay. I'm sorry that she had to have surgery.


*Thank you.
She wasn't all that happy about it either.
Poor thing was pretty scared.*


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> Apparently she has taken to ordering us
> around like her staff quite quickly.


Uh oh. Good luck with that!


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> Uh oh. Good luck with that!


*Not so bad.... 
I'll be out most of the day and evening today. 
*


----------



## Steppesister

Hoping she's feeling better today.


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Hoping she's feeling better today.


*Thanks. Yes she is. 
She was up and around today. 
Better than the last few days 
where she couldn't do anything 
except lie on her back.*


----------



## CyndiLouWho

pkondz said:


> *Thanks. Yes she is.
> She was up and around today.
> Better than the last few days
> where she couldn't do anything
> except lie on her back.*


Ugh that’s the worst, lying on one’s back. When I broke my knee, I was stuck in a big brace and couldn’t walk, lying on my back was it for a while. Slept on my back without being able to turn, for months as well. Hope Kay gets some relief. Poor kid. Hard being a teen & all cooped up (& hard on Mom & Dad as well)


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> And that was a couple days ago now.
> How about now?



Well I'm at band, and towards the end of rehearsal and it's starting to hurt. I took ibuprofen at the beginning but it's wearing off. I could eat normally on the drive up here, so it's a little better.


----------



## pkondz

CyndiLouWho said:


> Ugh that’s the worst, lying on one’s back. When I broke my knee, I was stuck in a big brace and couldn’t walk, lying on my back was it for a while. Slept on my back without being able to turn, for months as well. Hope Kay gets some relief. Poor kid. Hard being a teen & all cooped up (& hard on Mom & Dad as well)


*She's moving around now, 
and I think she's pretty relieved.
Then again... that means I don't have to 
cater to her quite as much. *


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well I'm at band, and towards the end of rehearsal and it's starting to hurt. I took ibuprofen at the beginning but it's wearing off. I could eat normally on the drive up here, so it's a little better.


*I'm a little surprised that you 
are still having this much pain.
I hope it eases off soon.
*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *I'm a little surprised that you
> are still having this much pain.
> I hope it eases off soon.
> *



I've also never had much surgery, trauma or pain in my life. I've been lucky. I'm kinda a wimp.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I've also never had much surgery, trauma or pain in my life. I've been lucky. I'm kinda a wimp.


*A wimp? 
I beg to differ. 
You’ve shown me strength. 
I can give examples, 
but not here.*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *A wimp?
> I beg to differ.
> You’ve shown me strength.
> I can give examples,
> but not here.*



I have an idea to what you may be referring, but thats more related to character and personal resolve. I'm talking about the physical. 

I've rarely been sick, hardly more than the common cold and even that doesn't happen but maybe every few years. Fran told the speciality dentist that i hadn't had much dental trauma, which is why i was terrified. When he looked in my mouth, he confirmed that two fillings and two crowns was the extent of my "work". My only broken bone, was the 5th metatarcel in my left foot.

So whenever my body experiences any type of discomfort and I don't feel 100%, I turn into a whining crybaby.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> She's feeling better than yesterday.
> Still some pain of course.
> And it's going to be a long road
> before she's fully recovered.



I'm sorry to hear she had to have surgery.  As a fellow dad who has lived through it, please let me know if there's anything I can offer in support!


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *Surgery went well*
> *and while she’s still **in pain,
> it seems manageable.*



Glad to hear she's improving.  Surgery is no fun.  I got to finish 2017 off with double surgeries -- had a broken bone in my left hand (broke it golfing in Disneyworld of all things) and while they were doing the surgery, they went ahead and did some touch up work on my previously injured finger (you may recall I sliced a portion of my finger off last year while sharpening a kitchen knife).  I'm all good now, so I'm definitely glad I went ahead with the surgeries.

Hopefully Kay gets back on her feet soon! 

I see you're going to DL sometime in April.  I'm actually going to be there in May, so it looks like we keep missing each other!


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I have an idea to what you may be referring, but thats more related to character and personal resolve. I'm talking about the physical.



*I understand... 
but there's also mental strength, no?*



franandaj said:


> I've rarely been sick, hardly more than the common cold and even that doesn't happen but maybe every few years. Fran told the speciality dentist that i hadn't had much dental trauma, which is why i was terrified. When he looked in my mouth, he confirmed that two fillings and two crowns was the extent of my "work". My only broken bone, was the 5th metatarcel in my left foot.



*So... tell Fran to beat you up
once in a while to toughen you up?*






franandaj said:


> So whenever my body experiences any type of discomfort and I don't feel 100%, I turn into a whining crybaby.



*Awww... poor Alison.  *


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm sorry to hear she had to have surgery.  As a fellow dad who has lived through it, please let me know if there's anything I can offer in support!


*Thanks Mark.
I was actually relating to you
a fair bit the past few days!*


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> Glad to hear she's improving. Surgery is no fun. I got to finish 2017 off with double surgeries -- had a broken bone in my left hand (broke it golfing in Disneyworld of all things)



*So.... how did you do that???

You know you're not supposed
to catch the golf balls, right?

And... I have to know.
Was it the most magical
break you've ever had?*






mustinjourney said:


> and while they were doing the surgery, they went ahead and did some touch up work on my previously injured finger (you may recall I sliced a portion of my finger off last year while sharpening a kitchen knife). I'm all good now, so I'm definitely glad I went ahead with the surgeries.



*I do remember that.
Glad to hear you're
all fixed up now. *



mustinjourney said:


> Hopefully Kay gets back on her feet soon!



*She was literally on her feet yesterday. *



mustinjourney said:


> I see you're going to DL sometime in April. I'm actually going to be there in May, so it looks like we keep missing each other!





*Some day.
I plan on going at least once more.
Maybe two....

three..


dozen...

hundred.....*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> I understand...
> but there's also mental strength, no?



I'm not sure if I have that! 



pkondz said:


> *So... tell Fran to beat you up
> once in a while to toughen you up?*



I'm too old for that! If swim workouts twice a day and 10,000 yards a day didnt do it nothing will!



pkondz said:


> Awww... poor Alison.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> I'm not sure if I have that!



*Oh, you do.*





franandaj said:


> I'm too old for that! If swim workouts twice a day and 10,000 yards a day didnt do it nothing will!



*Holy crap!
Well.... I suppose I do that.

Sort of.

I drive 50,000 yards and 
swim through a pile of crap
in my inbox almost every day.


Does that count?*


----------



## orangecats2

so have you decided on if you're writing another TR or not? Are your side trips going to be added to this TR? I want to hear about your last trip to WDW!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> *Oh, you do.*



If you say so....



pkondz said:


> Holy crap!
> Well.... I suppose I do that.
> 
> Sort of.
> 
> I drive 50,000 yards and
> swim through a pile of crap
> in my inbox almost every day.
> 
> 
> Does that count?



Sure why not? Back in the day, i was in the water from 5:30AM to 7AM and then back from 5:00-7:00PM weekdays . We had a modified weekend schedule,  but we worked out almost 7 days a week. I don't remember if we got sundays off. It was brutal. I wont get into the details, but i guess swimming kept me healthy so as an adult when i have health issues, i suck!


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

Hey. Guess what?

We're going to hockey game next Sunday with some friends, and guess who we're playing.

The Winnipeg Jets.

I highly expect to lose, but it did make me chuckle that of all the teams we could play, I get one connected to you. At least locale-wise. You've never made any mention about being a hockey fan, so I don't know if you follow them or not.


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> so have you decided on if you're writing another TR or not? Are your side trips going to be added to this TR? I want to hear about your last trip to WDW!



*I think so.
Just been a little... preoccupied around here lately 
what with the new job and Kay's surgery.

Stay tuned!*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> If you say so....



*I do!*



franandaj said:


> Sure why not? Back in the day, i was in the water from 5:30AM to 7AM and then back from 5:00-7:00PM weekdays . We had a modified weekend schedule, but we worked out almost 7 days a week. I don't remember if we got sundays off. It was brutal. I wont get into the details, but i guess swimming kept me healthy so as an adult when i have health issues, i suck!





*Competitive? How did you do?

And.... 

Nah. Ya don't suck!*


----------



## pkondz

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Hey. Guess what?
> 
> We're going to hockey game next Sunday with some friends, and guess who we're playing.
> 
> The Winnipeg Jets.
> 
> I highly expect to lose, but it did make me chuckle that of all the teams we could play, I get one connected to you. At least locale-wise. You've never made any mention about being a hockey fan, so I don't know if you follow them or not.


*I guess I'm a fairweather fan.
When they're doing badly
I tend to not follow as much.
This year, I am a bit more.
I assume they'll make the playoffs
and I'll watch that when I can.

But not a rabid fan, no.*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *So.... how did you do that???
> 
> You know you're not supposed
> to catch the golf balls, right?
> 
> And... I have to know.
> Was it the most magical
> break you've ever had?*



I probably wouldn't describe it as magical.  hahaha

Of course -- it is the only broken bone I've had...so I guess by default it is the most magical one.

But it would also be the least magical one too, I suppose.

The injury I had was a broken hook of the hamate bone.  It happens from repetitive motion with racquet sports (baseball and golf being the most common).  I have a fairly high swing speed, and I injured my hand hitting the ball out of the rough.  The rough is VERY thick at the Disney golf courses and it basically grabs your club head and forces it to stop very quickly.  All that torque gets absorbed by your hands, which in turn caused a fracture.  I played through the pain thinking it was just a stinger.  Didn't play for a month and thought it was ok.  Tweeked it again.  Rested for a month and went golfing again.  That round was really bad as far as pain.  One of my tendons ended up getting about 60% frayed, so it was good that I broke down and went to the doctor.  I kept hoping it would heal itself, but the doctor told me it never would have healed with the way that break works.  Too much movement for the bone to grow back together. 




> *Some day.
> I plan on going at least once more.
> Maybe two....
> 
> three..
> 
> 
> dozen...
> 
> hundred.....*



Well -- right now, I've got Disneyland Paris end of March, DL May 9-11, and WDW end of October.  When's your next WDW trip?


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Competitive? How did you do?



Well I'm sure this is more than you want to know. I always said that i was aiming for the 1984 Olympics. There were time "goals".

•"B time" was slow, if you couldn't make B times you were pretty pathetic.

•"A time" was harder, took some effort. I hit all my A times when i was like 12 or 13, my Mom took us to Swensen's Ice cream parlor, after the meets where i scored an A time, for a Hot Fudge Sundae as a reward.

•"AA times" were where you started to get good, I ended up hitting AA in everything but breaststroke.

•"AAA times" were the level you had to make for the end of season championships, and you could only compete in events where you had previously scored a AAA time. I could only participate in backstroke and freestyle sprints because those were the only ones where i qualified. Besides you didn't want to do too many events. You wanted to be at your best. This was the kind of meet where you shaved every part of your body that wasn't covered by your suit or cap. And you wore a suit 3 sizes too small.

Let me back up. During the training season you would participate in various meets.  Some would be A meets (where you had to have A Time or better to qualify), some would be "open" meets where even folks who couldn't make B time could try. At those meets the coach would encourage us to enter every event, even the ones we sucked at. It didnt matter if you were somewhat fatigued, because you were working towards the end of the season.

During the season you couldn't shave,  if the coach caught you shaving (yes they would run their finger up your calf to check for stubble), you had to swim in nylons for two weeks. I was in HS by this time and most non swimmers shaved their legs, so we all were freaks.  Some of us wore two or three suits  during workouts. The idea was to fatigue our bodies to make us stronger by working harder than we needed to. Come the end of the season we would taper off the hard work and allow our bodies to reach their highest potential.

The meet at the end of the year (where AAA was the qualifying time) drew people from as far as WA and AZ. It was called Far Western,  luckily it was based in San Jose near where we lived.

The next "time levels" were Jr National and Sr National. By the names it should be obvious that those events would draw swimmers from all over America. Senior Nationals were where the Olympians were selected. I never made it that far.

Once I turned 16 and got my driver's license, my team merged with another big team in the area. Friends on the team formed different cliques. My coach moved to a team in So Cal and I started dating. All of those factors caused me to lose interest.

There is a happy ending to the story. I did make it to the 1984 Olympics after all. In the band!


----------



## pooh'smate

franandaj said:


> Well I'm sure this is more than you want to know. I always said that i was aiming for the 1984 Olympics. There were time "goals".
> 
> •"B time" was slow, if you couldn't make B times you were pretty pathetic.
> 
> •"A time" was harder, took some effort. I hit all my A times when i was like 12 or 13, my Mom took us to Swensen's Ice cream parlor, after the meets where i scored an A time, for a Hot Fudge Sundae as a reward.
> 
> •"AA times" were where you started to get good, I ended up hitting AA in everything but breaststroke.
> 
> •"AAA times" were the level you had to make for the end of season championships, and you could only compete in events where you had previously scored a AAA time. I could only participate in backstroke and freestyle sprints because those were the only ones where i qualified. Besides you didn't want to do too many events. You wanted to be at your best. This was the kind of meet where you shaved every part of your body that wasn't covered by your suit or cap. And you wore a suit 3 sizes too small.
> 
> Let me back up. During the training season you would participate in various meets.  Some would be A meets (where you had to have A Time or better to qualify), some would be "open" meets where even folks who couldn't make B time could try. At those meets the coach would encourage us to enter every event, even the ones we sucked at. It didnt matter if you were somewhat fatigued, because you were working towards the end of the season.
> 
> During the season you couldn't shave,  if the coach caught you shaving (yes they would run their finger up your calf to check for stubble), you had to swim in nylons for two weeks. I was in HS by this time and most non swimmers shaved their legs, so we all were freaks.  Some of us wore two or three suits  during workouts. The idea was to fatigue our bodies to make us stronger by working harder than we needed to. Come the end of the season we would taper off the hard work and allow our bodies to reach their highest potential.
> 
> The meet at the end of the year (where AAA was the qualifying time) drew people from as far as WA and AZ. It was called Far Western,  luckily it was based in San Jose near where we lived.
> 
> The next "time levels" were Jr National and Sr National. By the names it should be obvious that those events would draw swimmers from all over America. Senior Nationals were where the Olympians were selected. I never made it that far.
> 
> Once I turned 16 and got my driver's license, my team merged with another big team in the area. Friends on the team formed different cliques. My coach moved to a team in So Cal and I started dating. All of those factors caused me to lose interest.
> 
> There is a happy ending to the story. I did make it to the 1984 Olympics after all. In the band!




@franandaj  I think this is really neat.


----------



## orangecats2

pkondz said:


> Just been a little... preoccupied around here lately
> what with the new job and Kay's surgery.



What happened? Is she ok?

Did you get a new job? Or what?

I read all the TR updates but nothing in between so I haven't heard all the news and what's been going on.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> I probably wouldn't describe it as magical. hahaha
> 
> Of course -- it is the only broken bone I've had...so I guess by default it is the most magical one.
> 
> But it would also be the least magical one too, I suppose.
> 
> The injury I had was a broken hook of the hamate bone. It happens from repetitive motion with racquet sports (baseball and golf being the most common). I have a fairly high swing speed, and I injured my hand hitting the ball out of the rough. The rough is VERY thick at the Disney golf courses and it basically grabs your club head and forces it to stop very quickly. All that torque gets absorbed by your hands, which in turn caused a fracture. I played through the pain thinking it was just a stinger. Didn't play for a month and thought it was ok. Tweeked it again. Rested for a month and went golfing again. That round was really bad as far as pain. One of my tendons ended up getting about 60% frayed, so it was good that I broke down and went to the doctor. I kept hoping it would heal itself, but the doctor told me it never would have healed with the way that break works. Too much movement for the bone to grow back together.



*That sounds a lot less magical.
How is it now?*



mustinjourney said:


> Well -- right now, I've got Disneyland Paris end of March, DL May 9-11, and WDW end of October. When's your next WDW trip?



* Um.... Wow!
How many times have you been
to Paris and LA?

I actually have no plans
at this time for WDW.

I am going to LA in April
but not for DL.
But as it turns out, 
I'll be there for one day.*


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Well I'm sure this is more than you want to know. I always said that i was aiming for the 1984 Olympics.



*I'm not sure... but didn't you 
mention that before? 

Hmmm....*



franandaj said:


> •"B time" was slow, if you couldn't make B times you were pretty pathetic.
> 
> •"A time" was harder, took some effort. I hit all my A times when i was like 12 or 13, my Mom took us to Swensen's Ice cream parlor, after the meets where i scored an A time, for a Hot Fudge Sundae as a reward.
> 
> •"AA times" were where you started to get good, I ended up hitting AA in everything but breaststroke.
> 
> •"AAA times" were the level you had to make for the end of season championships, and you could only compete in events where you had previously scored a AAA time. I could only participate in backstroke and freestyle sprints because those were the only ones where i qualified. Besides you didn't want to do too many events. You wanted to be at your best. This was the kind of meet where you shaved every part of your body that wasn't covered by your suit or cap. And you wore a suit 3 sizes too small.



*Okay. Got it.*



franandaj said:


> Let me back up.









franandaj said:


> During the season you couldn't shave, if the coach caught you shaving (yes they would run their finger up your calf to check for stubble), you had to swim in nylons for two weeks. I was in HS by this time and most non swimmers shaved their legs, so we all were freaks.



*Why couldn't you shave? 
I can't see that as negatively 
affecting training??*



franandaj said:


> Some of us wore two or three suits during workouts.



*Is that because the resistance to 
body motion was greater, 
the water resistance, or both?*



franandaj said:


> The idea was to fatigue our bodies to make us stronger by working harder than we needed to. Come the end of the season we would taper off the hard work and allow our bodies to reach their highest potential.



*Get that too. Makes sense.*



franandaj said:


> The meet at the end of the year (where AAA was the qualifying time) drew people from as far as WA and AZ. It was called Far Western, luckily it was based in San Jose near where we lived.
> 
> The next "time levels" were Jr National and Sr National. By the names it should be obvious that those events would draw swimmers from all over America. Senior Nationals were where the Olympians were selected. I never made it that far.



*How far did you make it? 
I presume you didn't make it 
past Far Western? 
How close did you get to Nationals?*



franandaj said:


> Once I turned 16 and got my driver's license, my team merged with another big team in the area. Friends on the team formed different cliques. My coach moved to a team in So Cal and I started dating. All of those factors caused me to lose interest.



*I can see that too. *



franandaj said:


> There is a happy ending to the story. I did make it to the 1984 Olympics after all. In the band!



*Now that I knew! *


----------



## pkondz

orangecats2 said:


> What happened? Is she ok?



*She had surgery last week.
She's doing better every day. 

Sorry, can't and won't go into more detail.*



orangecats2 said:


> Did you get a new job? Or what?



*Supervisor position at my current job.
Interviewed for it a couple days ago.*



orangecats2 said:


> I read all the TR updates but nothing in between so I haven't heard all the news and what's been going on.



*And now ya know! *


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *That sounds a lot less magical.
> How is it now?*
> 
> 
> 
> * Um.... Wow!
> How many times have you been
> to Paris and LA?
> 
> I actually have no plans
> at this time for WDW.
> 
> I am going to LA in April
> but not for DL.
> But as it turns out,
> I'll be there for one day.*



The hand is about 95% healed. I still haven’t played golf yet since the scar tissue inside my hand is still there. Doc said it should go away in another week (or three). Doesn’t affect normal tasks so it’s not too bad. 

I’ve been to Paris once 6 years ago and LA once 3 years ago. 

Need to figure out what all we’re going to do in LA. Will have a 2 and 5 year old.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> The hand is about 95% healed. I still haven’t played golf yet since the scar tissue inside my hand is still there. Doc said it should go away in another week (or three). Doesn’t affect normal tasks so it’s not too bad.



*Only a week (or three)! 
That's pretty good!*



mustinjourney said:


> I’ve been to Paris once 6 years ago and LA once 3 years ago.



And now you're doing them both within 2 months!



mustinjourney said:


> Need to figure out what all we’re going to do in LA. Will have a 2 and 5 year old.



*Tough one. 
I found Universal to be more 
geared to a slightly older crowd.
Sorry, can't really help.
Haven't been there enough
to offer suggestions.

@franandaj any thoughts?*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *Only a week (or three)!
> That's pretty good!*
> 
> 
> 
> And now you're doing them both within 2 months!
> 
> 
> 
> *Tough one.
> I found Universal to be more
> geared to a slightly older crowd.
> Sorry, can't really help.
> Haven't been there enough
> to offer suggestions.
> 
> @franandaj any thoughts?*



My tentative plan is to hit up a beach for a half day. Hit up a couple parks and let kids run around. Do either legoland or sea world one day. Got three nights at grand California so will hit up Disney 2 or 3 days. 

My wife’s uncle lives in Laguna Beach, so we’re going to likely stay in that area. Her dad (grumpa) and possibly her sister will be joining us, so our tour group is somewhat large.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> My tentative plan is to hit up a beach for a half day. Hit up a couple parks and let kids run around. Do either legoland or sea world one day. Got three nights at grand California so will hit up Disney 2 or 3 days.
> 
> My wife’s uncle lives in Laguna Beach, so we’re going to likely stay in that area. Her dad (grumpa) and possibly her sister will be joining us, so our tour group is somewhat large.


*Sounds like a plan.
You say "couple parks"
Which ones?

Not a kid alive who
doesn't like the beach. *


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *Sounds like a plan.
> You say "couple parks"
> Which ones?
> 
> Not a kid alive who
> doesn't like the beach. *


By parks I just mean green space with playgrounds. They’re all over the place in Laguna. 

Believe it or not, both my kids hated the beach the first few times we went. They couldn’t stand the sand. Or any kind of dirt for that matter.


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> By parks I just mean green space with playgrounds. They’re all over the place in Laguna.



*Oh! 

Well, that works too!
Cheaper!*



mustinjourney said:


> Believe it or not, both my kids hated the beach the first few times we went. They couldn’t stand the sand. Or any kind of dirt for that matter.



*Really!!!

I'm surprised.
I thought that was a universal
(as opposed to Universal) thing.*


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

pkondz said:


> When they're doing badly
> I tend to not follow as much.
> This year, I am a bit more.



More than I follow.



pkondz said:


> I assume they'll make the playoffs
> and I'll watch that when I can.



I can't even say that much about the Hurricanes. I know my freshman year of high school we won the Stanley Cup. And, uh, yeah, that's about it.

Skimming through and saw that Kay had surgery. Please pass along my well wishes and know we're praying for a full and speedy recovery. I thought about her the other day, because my aunt tagged me in a post about a place in SoCal where you can actually swim in a pool with otters. It's on the bucket list now.


----------



## pkondz

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> More than I follow.



*Not by much!*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I can't even say that much about the Hurricanes. I know my freshman year of high school we won the Stanley Cup. And, uh, yeah, that's about it.



*Better than me!
I've been following the Jets
in one form or another
for over 40 years.
And they've been in the NHL
from 1979-1996
and again from 2011- present.

And not a single Cup.
Heck, as far as I can recall,
they've never even made it
to the finals.


Yep. Checked.
They've only gotten out
of the first round twice.
And then lost in the second.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> Skimming through and saw that Kay had surgery. Please pass along my well wishes and know we're praying for a full and speedy recovery.



*Thanks, Annie! *



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> I thought about her the other day, because my aunt tagged me in a post about a place in SoCal where you can actually swim in a pool with otters. It's on the bucket list now.



*Ummm....

Could you post that link? *


----------



## krysenchips

pkondz said:


> Ummm....
> 
> Could you post that link?



If it is the same place that I've heard of, it's Nurtured by Nature, but you have to be 18 for the encounter.
http://nurturedbynature.org/otterswim2/

"During the three plus hour group guided tour you will be in the pool with a group of playful otters who will be as fascinated by you as you are by them! Laugh, giggle and have a whole lot of fun as you encounter these magical creatures like never before and gain an amazing insight into the species. You’ll also have an opportunity to meet, feed and/or directly interact with a variety of other incredible creatures such as a kangaroo, sloth, armadillo, porcupine, lemurs and more. This is a wildlife experience like no other that puts you right in the center of the action with exotic creatures. You’ll take home a permanent grin and memories to last a whole lifetime."


----------



## pkondz

krysenchips said:


> If it is the same place that I've heard of, it's Nurtured by Nature, but you have to be 18 for the encounter.
> http://nurturedbynature.org/otterswim2/



*Shoot! That rules me out. 


Wait.... 
Is emotional and mental immaturity okay?


But... thanks for the link! Looks amazing!

Also of note... They are completely booked
for 2018!*



krysenchips said:


> "During the three plus hour group guided tour you will be in the pool with a group of playful otters who will be as fascinated by you as you are by them! Laugh, giggle and have a whole lot of fun as you encounter these magical creatures like never before and gain an amazing insight into the species. You’ll also have an opportunity to meet, feed and/or directly interact with a variety of other incredible creatures such as a kangaroo, sloth, armadillo, porcupine, lemurs and more. This is a wildlife experience like no other that puts you right in the center of the action with exotic creatures. You’ll take home a permanent grin and memories to last a whole lifetime."



*Permanent grin...

Yes, I could definitely see that. *


----------



## krysenchips

pkondz said:


> Wait....
> Is emotional and mental immaturity okay?



If it wasn't, *I* wouldn't be looking at it!


----------



## pkondz

krysenchips said:


> If it wasn't, *I* wouldn't be looking at it!




*And I edited my answer to you.
They're fully booked for 2018.*


----------



## krysenchips

pkondz said:


> *And I edited my answer to you.
> They're fully booked for 2018.*




Sad, but unsurprising. It looks like an amazing experience!


----------



## pkondz

krysenchips said:


> Sad, but unsurprising. It looks like an amazing experience!


----------



## Jaina

Whoops, I forgot to check on this thread for a few weeks and finished very abysmally (is that a word?) in the standings. I read through your whole report though, and enjoyed it! You are such a nice dad, seriously! I'm glad you both had a good trip, and it was fun to see your pictures of my home town. ;-) (Mesa, AZ - we love Organ Stop Pizza about 2-3 times a year. Any more than that would be overkill. And it's way busier in the winter when all the snowbirds are here!  ) Thanks for sharing your fun trip!


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Why couldn't you shave?
> I can't see that as negatively
> affecting training??



It was probably more psychological than anything. But the idea was that you had to work harder because the hair would drag you down. It did feel different when you were clean shaven and slipping through the water.



pkondz said:


> Is that because the resistance to
> body motion was greater,
> the water resistance, or both?



Well part of the situation was that the chlorine would eat away our suits so they developed holes. If we were lucky the holes didn't overlap. Since the suits had extra ventilation, they captured a fair amount of water and dragged us down as we swam.



pkondz said:


> How far _did _you make it?
> I presume you didn't make it
> past Far Western?
> How close did you get to Nationals?



To be honest i don't remember.  But i don't think I was anywhere near it. I don't even remember what my times were. Plus when you got to Far Westerns and above it was long course (meaning the pool was Olympic size, 50m long). Most of our meets were short course (25 yards). I hated meters, it felt so long from one end of the pool to the other. The thing is times in meters were usually slower than times in yards. There was a conversion formula, but I think I remember comparing my time in yards to the qualifying National time (in meters) and still not being close. Its really hard to shave even a second off your fastest time.



pkondz said:


> @franandaj any thoughts?



@mustinjourney I'm not one who can suggest many good places for kids in LA as i dont have any and not many of my friends do. But the CA Science Center comes to mind. Its free, and they have the space shuttle Endeavor (I believe). Then again, aren't you in Texas? You can see one in Houston.

I did a quick google search and found this. I thought it was pretty comprehnsive.
https://la.curbed.com/maps/things-to-do-kids-los-angeles


----------



## mustinjourney

franandaj said:


> @mustinjourney I'm not one who can suggest many good places for kids in LA as i dont have any and not many of my friends do. But the CA Science Center comes to mind. Its free, and they have the space shuttle Endeavor (I believe). Then again, aren't you in Texas? You can see one in Houston.
> 
> I did a quick google search and found this. I thought it was pretty comprehnsive.
> https://la.curbed.com/maps/things-to-do-kids-los-angeles



Yes. We’re in houston, so I’d skip the space museum. Good memory!

Thanks for the link. I’ll check it out.


----------



## pkondz

Jaina said:


> Whoops, I forgot to check on this thread for a few weeks and finished very abysmally (is that a word?) in the standings.



*It’s a word. 

And yes you did...

And yes, you did. *



Jaina said:


> I read through your whole report though, and enjoyed it!



*Thanks! * 



Jaina said:


> You are such a nice dad, seriously!



*Nah. I just write myself
that way. 

IRL I’m an absolute ogre. 
Ask around. 
Some have me.
They’ll back that up.* 



Jaina said:


> I'm glad you both had a good trip, and it was fun to see your pictures of my home town. ;-) (Mesa, AZ - we love Organ Stop Pizza about 2-3 times a year. Any more than that would be overkill.



*Aww.. we could have met up!

Then again, I think 
I maxed Kay out
in LA.* 



Jaina said:


> And it's way busier in the winter when all the snowbirds are here!  )



*Whoops! 
That’d be me!*



Jaina said:


> Thanks for sharing your fun trip!



*Glad you enjoyed it! *


----------



## franandaj

mustinjourney said:


> Yes. We’re in houston, so I’d skip the space museum. Good memory!
> 
> Thanks for the link. I’ll check it out.



If its any consolation its not a space museum. Most of the exhibits that i have seen are about CA and its geography, ecosystems, etc. I've been there for several special exhibits,  but those can be pricey.  I've seen Pompeii, Pixar and we have tickets to King Tut in March. There are lots of neat places on that list. Some that I've still never been to and I've lived here since 1983.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> It was probably more psychological than anything. But the idea was that you had to work harder because the hair would drag you down. It did feel different when you were clean shaven and slipping through the water.



*Ah! Okay, I get that.*



franandaj said:


> Well part of the situation was that the chlorine would eat away our suits so they developed holes. If we were lucky the holes didn't overlap. Since the suits had extra ventilation, they captured a fair amount of water and dragged us down as we swam.



*Yes, I'm familiar with the chlorine eating.
Don't know how many suits my kids
went through.

I dunno... I think I could learn
to appreciate overlapping holes.*





franandaj said:


> To be honest i don't remember. But i don't think I was anywhere near it. I don't even remember what my times were. Plus when you got to Far Westerns and above it was long course (meaning the pool was Olympic size, 50m long). Most of our meets were short course (25 yards). I hated meters, it felt so long from one end of the pool to the other. The thing is times in meters were usually slower than times in yards. There was a conversion formula, but I think I remember comparing my time in yards to the qualifying National time (in meters) and still not being close. Its really hard to shave even a second off your fastest time.



*Yeah, it's a long way. 
Shaving a second off
when time's are measured
in hundreds....

I can see how that'd be
a wee bit of a challenge!*



franandaj said:


> @mustinjourney I'm not one who can suggest many good places for kids in LA as i dont have any and not many of my friends do. But the CA Science Center comes to mind. Its free, and they have the space shuttle Endeavor (I believe). Then again, aren't you in Texas? You can see one in Houston.
> 
> I did a quick google search and found this. I thought it was pretty comprehnsive.
> https://la.curbed.com/maps/things-to-do-kids-los-angeles



*Thanks Alison.*


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

Congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## Steppesister

Hey there, Friend!

Hope you're well! Just making the rounds and cleaning up my watched threads list and saying hi to friends near and far.


----------



## Tracy161

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Congratulations on your promotion!


What'd I miss!  Seems like congratulations are in order!


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Congratulations on your promotion!


*Whoa there! Nothing happened yet.
Just had the interview.

Should know by the end of this week.

And.... not sure if I want it.*


----------



## pkondz

Steppesister said:


> Hey there, Friend!
> 
> Hope you're well! Just making the rounds and cleaning up my watched threads list and saying hi to friends near and far.


*Well, hi there Liesa.
Life keeping ya busy?*


----------



## pkondz

Tracy161 said:


> What'd I miss!  Seems like congratulations are in order!


*Not quite yet.
If at all!

Interviewed for supervisor position
last week.
But not sure if I want it.
I'm already making that salary
without the headaches.

May not have to decide
if someone else won the competition.*


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *Not quite yet.
> If at all!
> 
> Interviewed for supervisor position
> last week.
> But not sure if I want it.
> I'm already making that salary
> without the headaches.
> 
> May not have to decide
> if someone else won the competition.*



And that's when the big bucks start rolling in...


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> And that's when the big bucks start rolling in...


*Oh, yeah. 
Jets. Manhattan penthouse apartments. 
Limos. Fame and adulation.




Just some of the things I'll never see.*


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

pkondz said:


> *Limos. Fame and adulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some of the things I'll never see.*



We had a limo for the wedding. I felt bad because Joe had paid extra to have drinks and snacks in it, but I felt so bad I didn't partake in anything. I actually think I tried to take a nap.

And you get plenty of adulation here on the boards!


----------



## mustinjourney

pkondz said:


> *Oh, yeah.
> Jets. Manhattan penthouse apartments.
> Limos. Fame and adulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some of the things I'll never see.*



My first limo ride was when I was 28 years old.  And it wasn't fancy.  We were getting a taxi from the airport and apparently this cab driver used a 20 year old limo as his taxi.  Worked out well since it was the same price as a regular cab.  With the "old" decor of the limo, I felt like I was in the movie Wall Street.


----------



## pkondz

SoccerDogWithEars said:


> We had a limo for the wedding. I felt bad because Joe had paid extra to have drinks and snacks in it, but I felt so bad I didn't partake in anything. I actually think I tried to take a nap.



*Well.... there's room in a limo
for a nap.

So that's good too.*



SoccerDogWithEars said:


> And you get plenty of adulation here on the boards!





*Actually, people here have been
very kind and supportive.

So... yes. Yes I do. *


----------



## pkondz

mustinjourney said:


> My first limo ride was when I was 28 years old.  And it wasn't fancy.  We were getting a taxi from the airport and apparently this cab driver used a 20 year old limo as his taxi.  Worked out well since it was the same price as a regular cab.  With the "old" decor of the limo, I felt like I was in the movie Wall Street.




*I've had similar experiences.
Limo and cab are similar or the same price, 
so... why not?*


----------



## franandaj

pkondz said:


> Oh, yeah.
> Jets. Manhattan penthouse apartments.
> Limos. Fame and adulation.



Back in college Limos were the big thing for someone's birthday or bachelorette party. They were only like $200 for the night back then and you had a chauffeur to take you all over and everyone could get drunk. Unfortunately I had my share of nights "holding hair" as my less experienced friends tossed their cookies in the ice chest at the end of the night.


----------



## pkondz

franandaj said:


> Back in college Limos were the big thing for someone's birthday or bachelorette party. They were only like $200 for the night back then and you had a chauffeur to take you all over and everyone could get drunk. Unfortunately I had my share of nights "holding hair" as my less experienced friends tossed their cookies in the ice chest at the end of the night.


* Such lovely memories!

So.... note to my lovely female readers.
When you get all dolled up for an 
evening out on the town...

Wear an up-do.*


----------



## DonnaBeeGood

pkondz said:


> *Whoa there! Nothing happened yet.
> Just had the interview.
> 
> Should know by the end of this week.
> 
> And.... not sure if I want it.*



Wait, you mean this wasn't a contest question? I was just getting my guess in early!  

I guess I will change that comment to "Congratulations on deciding if you want this wonderful opportunity!"


----------



## Tracy161

pkondz said:


> *Interviewed for supervisor position
> last week.
> But not sure if I want it.
> I'm already making that salary
> without the headaches.
> 
> May not have to decide
> if someone else won the competition.*


Ahhh, I see. Well I hope for the best possible outcome... whatever that might be for you


----------



## pkondz

DonnaBeeGood said:


> Wait, you mean this wasn't a contest question? I was just getting my guess in early!







DonnaBeeGood said:


> I guess I will change that comment to "Congratulations on deciding if you want this wonderful opportunity!"



*Thanks! *



Tracy161 said:


> Ahhh, I see. Well I hope for the best possible outcome... whatever that might be for you



*Thanks, Tracy! *


----------



## MeghanEmily

Sorry to hear that Kay has been having a rough go and had to have surgery!! As a young-ish person who's been there a couple times, I can concur that surgery is pretty scary and unpleasant. Sounds like she's getting around and doing better now, which is excellent to hear! Sending positive vibes and prayers for speedy healing her way.


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Sorry to hear that Kay has been having a rough go and had to have surgery!! As a young-ish person who's been there a couple times, I can concur that surgery is pretty scary and unpleasant. Sounds like she's getting around and doing better now, which is excellent to hear! Sending positive vibes and prayers for speedy healing her way.


*Thanks, Meghan!*

*Yesterday she managed a half day of school, 
the day before that was one class. 
So every day is an improvement. *


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> *Thanks, Meghan!*
> 
> *Yesterday she managed a half day of school,
> the day before that was one class.
> So every day is an improvement. *



Absolutely! Small victories add up quickly!


----------



## Steppesister

Glad to hear there's improvement.  Each day should be a bit better. Hugs to both her and yourself.


----------



## pkondz

MeghanEmily said:


> Absolutely! Small victories add up quickly!







Steppesister said:


> Glad to hear there's improvement.  Each day should be a bit better. Hugs to both her and yourself.



*Thanks, Liesa! *


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

pkondz said:


> *Thanks, Meghan!*
> 
> *Yesterday she managed a half day of school,
> the day before that was one class.
> So every day is an improvement. *



Glad to hear that!  Hoping the worst part is over, and it's just slow improvement from here on out.


----------



## pkondz

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Glad to hear that!  Hoping the worst part is over, and it's just slow improvement from here on out.


*She's driving again.  *
*Going to school full days. *
*Still recovering but lots better. *


----------



## afwdwfan

Thank you.  You've been so considerate of my slacking.  Since the last time I was here I haven't missed any updates.  I don't even know how that is possible.


----------



## pkondz

afwdwfan said:


> Thank you.  You've been so considerate of my slacking.  Since the last time I was here I haven't missed any updates.  I don't even know how that is possible.


*Because it's over! *


----------



## afwdwfan

Which would be why the last update was titled The End...   

See, I knew I'd been away for too long.


----------



## pkondz

afwdwfan said:


> Which would be why the last update was titled The End...




*Yes, that was a hint.*



afwdwfan said:


> See, I knew I'd been away for too long.



*Don't stay away so long
that you miss the start
of the next one.


And no. I don't know when that will be.
I've.... sort of started writing it.*


----------



## juniorbugman

And they are racing at St Petersburg  The 2018 IndyCar season has begun.  Not too long until you are at Long Beach.


----------



## pkondz

juniorbugman said:


> And they are racing at St Petersburg  The 2018 IndyCar season has begun.  Not too long until you are at Long Beach.
> View attachment 307838


*I've had so much on the go 
that I totally forgot it was this weekend! 
Thanks for the head's up!

Going to set up the PVR right now!*


----------



## franandaj

I just have to say that I'm getting so excited seeing your ticker!  You all are going to be here soon!


----------



## pkondz

*In case anyone's interested.
Link to the new TR:*

*Canadian Buffoon's DISmeet vacation*


----------



## MeghanEmily

pkondz said:


> In case anyone's interested.



I am. Heading over there to "watch."


----------



## Princess Leia

I enjoyed following this trip report from the start this time but I fell woefully behind. My life has been taken over just now in supporting Hannah to prepare for her exams in May. Whenever we talk about doing something just now we say we'll do it in June. June is going to be a very busy month. 

I have now finished reading your trip report. I enjoyed hearing about your West coast adventure with Kay. I hope one day to head there myself  - I am keen to go there but I think the others will outnumber me for an Orlando repeat. Sorry to hear that Kay had to undergo surgery - I hope she continues to have a good recovery. I have started on your new report and will try to pop in to say hello occasionally.


----------



## pkondz

Princess Leia said:


> I enjoyed following this trip report from the start this time but I fell woefully behind. My life has been taken over just now in supporting Hannah to prepare for her exams in May. Whenever we talk about doing something just now we say we'll do it in June. June is going to be a very busy month.
> 
> I have now finished reading your trip report. I enjoyed hearing about your West coast adventure with Kay. I hope one day to head there myself  - I am keen to go there but I think the others will outnumber me for an Orlando repeat. Sorry to hear that Kay had to undergo surgery - I hope she continues to have a good recovery. I have started on your new report and will try to pop in to say hello occasionally.


*June isn’t too far away. *

*Kay’s doing much better now, thanks. *

*I’ll see you on the other TR.*


----------



## queenbetsey

oh man am I late to this party!  gotta get caught up.  so glad you decided to keep writing. hopefully I will get caught up quickly and be back to my snarky self again.  heck it is nice to "catch up" with friends during this heat wave we have been having but things are finally cooling off it was 103 today and they are saying around 100 (hey Friday it was 117 and sat was 113 so yeah cooling off) I see I will be needing a dessert recipe uummmm..btw anyone know where in so cal we can find a mars bar?  have not seen one in a very long time.  so back to catching up


----------

